# Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2010)

As the title states, post the list of titles which are piled up to be completed and if possible, report their progress or the status. This does not include the upcoming/unreleased titles that you will end up playing in the near future, but only those games which you posses and are yet to be completed. Once you have complete the game from the said list, you can edit it and update it with a new game which you might have obtained.

Here goes mine:

*PC*:

Tomb Raider: Guardian of Light (co-op and reached the Toxic Swamp Level)
Dead Space 2
Dead Rising 2 (only played the intro level)
DeathSpank (haven't even started it yet)
Star Wars: Force Unleashed 2 (intro level played)
Shank (Co-op campaign remains)
Borderlands (Playthrough 2 completed)
Bulletstorm (Currently playing)
Star Wars Force Unleashed (currently in progress)
Homefront
Crysis 2
Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime
Portal 2
Hydrophobia: Prophecy
Fable III
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
Hunted: Demon's Forge
Hard Reset 
Alice: Madness Returns 
F.E.A.R 3
Bastion
Dead Island
Warhammer 40000: Space Marine 
The Cursed Crusade

*X360*:

Quantum Theory
Halo: Reach
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (currently in progress)
Splatterhouse
Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare
L.A. Noire
Metro 2033
Red Faction: Armageddon
Shadows of the Damned
Transformers: Dark of the Moon 
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Captain America: Super Solider 
Splinter Cell: Conviction 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dark Souls
Gears of War 3
Batman: Arkham City

*PS3*:

Killzone 2 (currently in Suljeva Village)
Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time
Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Resistance: Fall of Man
Resistance 2
SAW 2: Flesh and Blood
Demon's Souls (not sure if I'll even dare to complete this)
Siren: Blood Curse (currently playing this game and almost half way through it)
Little Big Planet
Heavenly Sword
The Sly Collection
Little Big Planet 2
Killzone 3
Dead Space: Extraction
Warriors: Legends of Troy
SOCOM 4: US Navy Seals
inFamous 2
Ico

*PSP*: 

God of War: Chains of Olympus
God of War: Ghost of Sparta
*
XBLA*
Limbo 

*PSN*
Dead Nation


That's all I can think off the top of my head right now. Your turn folks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Dead Rising 2, F1 2010, DeathSpank, Black Ops, Transformers WFC, Amnesia, Borderlands, L4d2, Braid(second playthough), James Bond 007: Blood Stone, Fallout New vegas, Star Craft 2, Darksiders(apocalyptic mode,2nd playthough).

I will unleash hell after 20th this month. 19th is the date for my CAT.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

Crysis, Crysis Warhead , Call of Duty Mordern Warfair , Call of Duty Mordern Warfair 2 , Call of Duty Black Ops , NFS Shift , NFS Hot Persuit , NBA 2K11 , Fallout 3 , Far Cry 2 ,  and not to forget *Urban Terror 4.0*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

NFS Shift , NFS Hot Persuit u played dese 2???
ne comments/???lol..


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

ya i played both of them!


----------



## giprabu (Nov 20, 2010)

Gun, NFS MW, Crysis Warhead, COD 4 MWF, COD MWF 2, BFBC2, Sniper Ghost Warrior, Rogue Warrior, The Saboteur, Assassin's creed 2, Split/Second-Velocity, Medal Of Honor 2010... 

COD-Black ops.. on mission ..

*Update:*

Done with COD black ops..

Playing NFSHP..!


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2010)

*PC:*

Metro 2033 (not started)
Shank (not started)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2010)

Struck off Siren Blood Curse, as I completed it a few days back. Added Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light & Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2010)

PC: (yeah right, I only got a effin' PC)

Just got Hot Pursuit (freakin' awesome!). Fallout: New Vegas (superb!). And MW2 last mission (I ain't playin' it though).

[offtopic: So, Etjan, you got Brotherhood for PS3?! Darn, you lucky...... anyway, how's the MP?]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2010)

I got it for both, the PS3 and the 360. I just started the 360 version today. I had completed just Sequence 1 on the PS3. Now I'll have to start over. I am not much of a multiplayer guy, so no idea. Take the discussion into AC: B thread.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's my list:

PC:
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
F.E.A.R
F.E.A.R 2 Project Origin
Amnesia - The Dark Descent
Condemned Criminal Origins
NFS Hot Pursuit
Crysis 
Crysis Warhead
Batman Arkham Asylum (technical issues)

PS3:
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time
Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty
Ratchet and Clank: Future Tools of Destruction
Killzone 2
Yakuza III
Resistance: Fall of Man
Resistance 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2010)

Splatterhouse & Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare added to the 360 backlog list. Will start the Undead Nightmare as soon as I'm done with Brotherhood.


----------



## saddy (Dec 6, 2010)

damm i was thinking i was the only one with  a gaming backlog ..anyways my gaming backlog stands as follows :

Dead rising 2
Amnesia Dark Desent
Lara craft Guardian of light 
F1 2010 
Dragon age origins
COD Blackops
NFS hot pursuit
Transfromers WFC 

these r on my wa8ing list....
Fear 2 
Star Wars: Force Unleashed 2
Alice Madness returns
Brink
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Fable III
Blur
Borderlands 
DOOM 3
DOOM 3: Resurrection of Evil
Mass Effect
Mirror's Edge
Warhammer 40,000: Fire Warrior
Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II - Retribution
Portal
Red Faction: Guerrilla
F3AR (FEAR 3)
The Saboteur


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is mine for PC


Alice The Madness Returns
Ashes Cricket 2009
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlefield Vietnam
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bionic Commando
BioShock
Bioshock 2
Blur
Borderlands                                         
Borderlands: Double Game Add-On Pack    
Braid
Brian Lara International Cricket 2007
Brink
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Bulletstorm
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Call of Duty
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty World at War
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: United Offensive
Call of Juarez
Civilization V
Colin McRae: DIRT
Colin McRae: Dirt 2
Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3
Company of Heroes
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Counter-Strike: Source
Crysis
Crysis 2
Crysis Warhead
Dark Void
Darksiders
Darkstar One
Dead Rising 2
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Demigod
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening
Devil May Cry 4
Dirt 3                                                 
DOOM 3
DOOM 3: Resurrection of Evil
Dragon Age II
Dragon Age: Origins                           
Dragon Age: Origins - Leliana’s Song       
Dragon Age: Origins - Witch Hunt          
Dragon Age: Origins: Awakening 
Duke Nukem Forever
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Fable III
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate
F.E.A.R.: First Encounter Assault Recon
F.E.A.R.: 2 Project Origin
F1 2010
Fallout 3
Fallout 3: Broken Steel and Point Lookout
Fallout 3: The Pitt And Operation: Anchorage
Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel
Fallout: New Vegas
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
FIFA 11
Front Mission: Evolved
Frontlines: Fuel of War
FUEL
Gears of War
The Godfather
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City
Half-Life 2: The Orange Box
Hidden & Dangerous
Homefront
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days
Kill.Switch
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth II
Lost Planet 2
Mafia
Mafia II
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Max Payne
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Medal of Honor
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames
Metro 2033: The Last Refuge
Mirror's Edge
NBA 2K11
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Most Wanted Black Edition
Need for Speed SHIFT
Need for Speed SHIFT 2
Need for Speed Undercover
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Neverwinter Nights 2
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mysteries of Westgate
Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir
Ninja Blade
Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising
Operation Flashpoint: Red River
Plants Vs. Zombies
Portal
Portal 2
Prey
Prince of Persia
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Pro Evolution Soccer 2010
PROTOTYPE
Pure
Quake III: Arena
Race Driver GRID
Red Faction: Guerrilla
Resident Evil 5
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
The Saboteur
SBK X Superbike World Championship
The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom
Shellshock 2: Blood Trails
Singularity
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions
Split/Second
Spore
Spore Creepy & Cute Parts Pack
Spore: Galactic Adventures
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II
Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty
Stranglehold
Street Fighter IV
Super Meat Boy
TimeShift
TOCA Race Driver 3
Tom Clancy's EndWar
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2
Tom Clancy's HAWX
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico
Transformers: War for Cybertron
Tron: Evolution
Turok
Urban Terror
Virtua Tennis 3
Virtua Tennis 2009
Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War
Warhammer 40,000: Fire Warrior
Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II - Retribution
Wheelman
The Witcher
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
World in Conflict
World of Goo
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Zuma\'s Revenge
Dungeon Siege 3
Virtua Tennis 4
F3AR (FEAR 3)
Super Street Fighter 4
Overlord 1
Overlord 2

This is my list of completed games.


Spoiler



Ashes Cricket 2009
 Assassin's Creed
 Assassin's Creed 2
 Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
 Batman: Arkham Asylum
 Battlefield Vietnam
 Battlefield: Bad Company 2
 Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
 BioShock
 Bioshock 2
 Blur
 Borderlands (Playing)
 Borderlands: Double Game Add-On Pack (Playing)
 Braid
 Brian Lara International Cricket 2007
 Bulletstorm
 Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
 Call of Duty
 Call of Duty 2
 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
 Call of Duty World at War
 Call of Duty: Black Ops
 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
 Call of Duty: United Offensive
 Colin McRae: Dirt 2
 Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
 Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
 Company of Heroes
 Crysis
 Crysis 2
 Crysis Warhead
 Darkstar One
 Dead Space
 Dead Space 2
 Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening
 Devil May Cry 4
 Dragon Age: Origins 
 Dragon Age: Origins - Leliana’s Song 
 Dragon Age: Origins - Witch Hunt 
 Dragon Age: Origins: Awakening 
 F.E.A.R.
 F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate
 F.E.A.R.: First Encounter Assault Recon
 F.E.A.R.: 2 Project Origin
 F1 2010
 Fallout 3
 Fallout 3: Broken Steel and Point Lookout
 Fallout 3: The Pitt And Operation: Anchorage
 Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel
 Far Cry
 Far Cry 2
 FUEL
 The Godfather
 Grand Theft Auto IV
 Half-Life 2: The Orange Box
 Hidden & Dangerous
 Just Cause
 Left 4 Dead
 Mafia
 Mass Effect
 Mass Effect 2
 Max Payne
 Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
 Medal of Honor
 Medal of Honor: Airborne
 Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
 Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault
 Need for Speed Carbon
 Need for Speed Most Wanted Black Edition
 Need for Speed SHIFT
 Need for Speed SHIFT 2
 Need for Speed Undercover
 Need for Speed Underground 2
 Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
 Portal
 Prince of Persia
 Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
 Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
 Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
 Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
 Pro Evolution Soccer 2010
 PROTOTYPE
 Pure
 Quake III: Arena
 Race Driver GRID
 Red Faction: Guerrilla
 Resident Evil 5
 Split/Second
 Street Fighter IV
 Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2
 Tom Clancy's HAWX
 Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
 Tomb Raider: Legend
 Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico
 Turok
 Virtua Tennis 3
 Virtua Tennis 2009
 The Witcher
 X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2011)

Completed all the following PC Games:

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Portal
Portal 2
GTA SA
Ninja Blade
Roller Coaster Tycoon 
Angry Birds
Angry Birds RIO (waiting for updates)
DOOM 3
DOOM 3: Resurrection of Evil


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 24, 2011)

*Completed:-*
Nfs Undgrnd (2 times) &Undgrnd 2 (2 Times) ,Nfs Most wanted (2 Times), Nfs Carbon .
Prince Of persia Sands of time ,Prince of persia T 2 thrones (2 Times),
POP warrior Within (2 Times).
GTA VC 
GTA S. A.

*Waiting for ;-*
Prince of Persia Forgotten Sands  
Nfs Shift And Shift 2 
GTA 4

All are in PC ( I love to play games in PC)


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Completed:*
Spore 
Age of Empires 1&2.
Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patroits.

*Planning to (buy and) play(any 2-3):*
Mafia 2
Portal 2
GTA 4
Shift 2
Crysis 2.

@GamerAnand, thats too much of games! How much HDD Space do they consume


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Nipun said:
			
		

> @GamerAnand, thats too much of games! How much HDD Space do they consume


Not much just *850GB*.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not much just *850GB*.



_Baap re_!!!

And some men spend their life in just 250gbs!!!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not much just *850GB*.


Thats more than total memory in my computer!



NitrousNavneet said:


> _Baap re_!!!
> 
> And some *men* spend their life in just 250gbs!!!


And women too  LOL


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2011)

Now playing InFamous 2 and LA Noire. 




jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2011)

Metro 2033 @Ranger difficulty. Reached the outside city.
Mass Effect 2 Hired the assassin.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2011)

inFAMOUS 2 completed last night. Started Shadows of the Damned.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 25, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> inFAMOUS 2 completed last night. Started Shadows of the Damned.



What was price of your infamous2 pc??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not listing those which i have completed or haven't installed yet
The list includes which are not completed yet

The Settlers 7 -->Just installed
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
Dragon Age Origins -->Going to rescue the queen of Ferelden
Bully -->Reached 1st save point
Fallout 3 New Vegas -->Trying some alternate endings
CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders
Borderlands -->Yet to start General Knoxx DLC
Yu Gi Oh Over the Nexus -->Bought 1st Structure Deck:Starter Edition


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> What was price of your infamous2 pc??



inFamous is a PS3 exclusive title.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> I'm not listing those which i have completed or haven't installed yet
> The list includes which are not completed yet
> 
> *The Settlers 7 -->Just installed*
> ...




I didn't knew The Settlers 7 is out... Infact, I have just installed The Settlers 2 that I bought 5-6 years ago!

Is bully for PC too?


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Only Crysis 2 and Portal 2 !


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 25, 2011)

@Nipun
yeah Bully is for PC... And I am playing it now a days.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I didn't knew The Settlers 7 is out... Infact, I have just installed The Settlers 2 that I bought 5-6 years ago!
> 
> Is bully for PC too?



Settlers 7 is out since a year i guess
and if you are familiar with this series and a fan, then you should get this one
good ratings

Bully for PC is out too
Bully Scholarship edition


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 25, 2011)

Also playing:- 
Split Second Velocity (with friends on Split Screen)
Fifa 11
Assassins Creed Brotherhood(Multiplayer) 

And will be starting
Alice Madness Returns and Team Fortress 2 soon. 



Piyush said:


> Settlers 7 is out since a year i guess
> and if you are familiar with this series and a fan, then you should get this one
> good ratings
> 
> ...



Yea buy the game and u"ll be getting a free scholarship.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Settlers 7 is out since a year i guess
> and if you are familiar with this series and a fan, then you should get this one
> good ratings
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I didn't knew this!

Now both of these games are going to my wishlist


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding to this list
Dungeon Siege 3
Virtua Tennis 4


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2011)

Nipun said:


> *Completed:*
> Spore
> Age of Empires 1&2.
> Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patroits.
> ...


EDIT TO THE LIST:
Purchased GTA 4, and started today. Completed 9.77% in 4 hours(and thats too much for me!!!)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2011)

^Money well spent. Congratulations.

6 cases left in LA Noire.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever - Defeated first Boss, right in the jewels !
Bulletstorm


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding to this
FEAR 3


----------



## Nipun (Jun 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Adding to this
> FEAR 3



  
Very soon, when you will hit 1 TB, tell me! XD


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2011)

Completed Shadows of the Damned, on to F.E.A.R 3 now.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Very soon, when you will hit 1 TB, tell me! XD


Sure I will bro


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2011)

14% GTA 4 is completed on the first day I am playing it!!! I guess this was the fastest for me on any GTA(or any other FPS/TPS) game!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 27, 2011)

lol. i started playing Starcraft 2 : Wings of liberty ( strategy game ) from yesterday morning, and already spent 15+ hrs on this game. I didn't like strategy games other than AOE 3, but this too game pwned me over..

I play Swat 4 multiplayer too, and really enjoy it till now.. FPS and Tactical game.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 27, 2011)

suggest me best game in my Pc config 
the 4350 will become 4850 soon
\/\/\/


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2011)

^^This should go in suggest me a game thread....


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^^This should go in suggest me a game thread....



Posted 
 suggest me a game


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

Most of the games mentioned in that thread @ LOW settings.....
But, if you like strategy, try AOE 3.... its awesome! 

BTW my progress in GTA 4: 25%  I am going very fast.... I have never progressed so fast in any GTA game


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is my pc games---
complete=underline------

just cause
just cause 2
resident evil 3
resident evil 4
resident evil 5
gears of war
bully
avatar-the game
prince of persia 1-the sands of time
prince of persia 2-warrior's within
prince of persia  3-the two thrones
prince of persia  4-2008 prodigy
prince of persia  5-the forgotten sands
the godfather
call of duty 5-world at war
call of duty 6-modern warfare 2
call of duty 7-black ops
street fighter 4
grand theft auto 3-liberty city
grand theft auto 4
grand theft auto 4-episodes from liberty city (playing)
grand theft auto -sanandreas
grand theft auto -vice city
tarzan
dead rising 2
assassin's creed
assassin's creed 2
assassin's creed -brotherhood
spiderman 1
spiderman 2
spiderman 3
spiderman -friend or foe
spiderman -the movie
spiderman -shattered dimensions
blur
urban reign
crysis warhead
crysis 2
fifa 11
wheelman
dirt 2
mass effect 2
god hand
max payne 2
max payne 2-2
operation flashpoint-dragon rising
the sims 3
prototype
god of war
god of war 2
batman -arkham asylum (completed in 4 hours about)
battlefield -bad company 2
need for speed 2-se
need for speed -underground 2 
need for speed -carbon
need for speed -most wanted
need for speed -shift 2 unleashed
need for speed -hot pursuit 2
need for speed -hot pursuit 2010
 need for speed 3
far cry 2
biker challenge
war of god
karate championship
tekken 3
tekken 4
raw 2009
harry potter and half blood prince
combat machine
dragon age origins 
x blades
motor max
project i.g.i
project i.g.i 2
tomb raider anniversary
mortal combat -deception
hitman 2 -silent assassin's
hitman 3-contracts
rogue trooper
london racer
cricket 2000
cricket 2002
cricket 2004
cricket 2005
cricket 2007
cricket 2009
serious sam 2
bionic commando
darksiders -wrath of war
transformers
shade -angels of death
lego harry potter
fifa 10

playing from nov 2008--


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Nice..... How much disk space they use 
And you dont play strategy games? :O


----------



## Neuron (Jun 29, 2011)

*Why not include one's own game rating too?*

Report of this month.

Assassin's Creed 1 - Started playing.Uninstalled and deleted without completing.
Half Life 2 - Started playing.Uninstalled and deleted without completing.
PES 2010 - Have been playing since the last 9 months. (7.6/10).
Portal - Deciding whether to play or not.

COD Black Ops - 7.2/10 
Far Cry 2 - 8.2/10
Dirt 2 - 9/10 
Battle Field: Bad Company 2 - 9/10 
Diablo 1 -10/10  

Assassins Creed Brother Hood - Started playing.

Yet to play:Fifa 11,NFS Hot Pursuit 2010,Hard To be a god.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

Neuron said:


> *Why not include one's own game rating too?*



Because this thread is for backlog or progress record of games, not to suggest games...


----------



## masterkd (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine for PC

Crysis 2
Dragon Age II (currently playing) 6.5/10
Dungeon Siege III (currently playing) 7/10


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2011)

Adding Red Faction Armageddon to the list. Already half way through it.




jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

> Completed:
> Spore
> Age of Empires 1&2.
> Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patroits.
> ...



Purchased Crysis 2 and Portal 2. Installed Crysis and started it. Not installed Portal 2 yet! 

And Crysis is a GREAT game.... I guess its the first FPS game I really like!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2011)

F.E.A.R 3 completed. Off to complete Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Started Playing:-
Call of Duty: Black Ops and Dirt 2 again.... (until my download of Dirt 3 finishes) 
Will start tomorrow:-
Dragon age Origins (once my Ultimate edition arrives from Flipkart) 

And still playing in Multiplayer Section:-

Team Fortress 2
AC:Brotherhood


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

My Backlog:

Borderlands
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Just cause 2
GTA 4
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Portal
RE 5

Own all these game but don't find time to play much.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

Bulletstorm completed


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 4, 2011)

Finished -

Lara Croft and the guardian of light co-op campaign
great fun!!!
Portal 2 - ch7 started
AC Brotherhood



> *Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin'S Creed Brotherhood
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Bioshock 2
> ...



*Started Mass effect finally*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding to this
Super Street Fighter IV


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 5, 2011)

stuck in Crysis 2

Defened the airfield, cnt kill the tripod Alien ... any one has save file after that...

will start Dragon Age 1 on crysis 2 is finished...... waiting to get the Dirt 3 and Withcer 2......


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2011)

Spoiler



The Settlers 7 -->Just installed-->Uninstalled
 S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Dragon Age Origins -->Rescued the queen of Ferelden
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
 Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->Yet to start General Knoxx DLC
 Yu Gi Oh Over the Nexus -->unlocked 12 decks and 4 structure decks and started chapter 3


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished LA Noire and inFamous 2 on both karma stories. Boy O boy, both the games are 9/10 on my list.  Epic piece of work.
Now playing Braid.



jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 5, 2011)

Completed Quest for Booty and now playing Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Alice Madness Returns did not run! 

Completed Call of Duty Black Ops finally after applying a cheat to unlock all levels..  Just started the game from where I left it last time. 

Now started Dragon Age Origins... 

And Reached Chapter 4 in Bully......Completed almost all Classes except Geography and Shop class.... Just Love the prizes for completing Art Class...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> Alice Madness Returns did not run!


Why what happened ???


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoiler



S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
 Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
 Yu Gi Oh Over the Nexus -->unlocked 14 decks and 5 structure decks and playing chapter 3


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Why what happened ???



 I need to get another version


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Currently playing:-


Spoiler



Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition
Dirt 3
Assassins Creed Brotherhood: Multiplayer
Cricket '07 with ICL vs IPL '09 Patch
Fifa 11 with FIFA-ASIA.NET created by Shahab Shaterian mod



Will add Prototype and Metro 2033 to the list soon


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 8, 2011)

Done with Braid and inFamous 2. I just had to Platinum inFamous 2, so it took a long time.
Next up: The Secret of Monkey Island and Monkey Island 2.



jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adding to this
Overlord 1
Overlord 2

Now playing
Dragon Age Origins (complete)
Witch Hunt DLC (complete)
Leliana's Song DLC (playing)
Dirt 3 (completed season 3)


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Starting with FABLE III today, also playing Crysis 2 DX11/HQ alongside it, since I lost my savegame all the modules are gone, sigh.

Still to play:
Duke Nukem
Alice Madness Returns
FEAR 3(stopped playing after 30 mins, was getting a headache due to FOV)


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Currently no backlog as I have just reinstalled Win7.  But targeting Dirt 3 for quick completion and may be Crysis 2 in DX11 glory.

@gameranand:
Have you ever completed any games? Not even Bejeweled...


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^No gameranand only plays DA:O


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^No gameranand only plays DA:O


Will he finish it?


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> Will he finish it?




Highly doubtful!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2011)

Spoiler



S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
 Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
 Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus -->unlocked 14 decks and 6 structure decks and playing started chapter 4


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> @gameranand:
> Have you ever completed any games? Not even Bejeweled...





			
				soumo27 said:
			
		

> ^^No gameranand only plays DA:O





			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Highly doubtful!!!


I have completed these
 Ashes Cricket 2009
 Assassin's Creed
 Assassin's Creed 2
 Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
 Batman: Arkham Asylum
 Battlefield Vietnam
 Battlefield: Bad Company 2
 Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
 BioShock
 Bioshock 2
 Blur
 Borderlands (Playing)
 Borderlands: Double Game Add-On Pack (Playing)
 Braid
 Brian Lara International Cricket 2007
 Bulletstorm
 Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
 Call of Duty
 Call of Duty 2
 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
 Call of Duty World at War
 Call of Duty: Black Ops
 Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
 Call of Duty: United Offensive
 Colin McRae: Dirt 2
 Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
 Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
 Company of Heroes
 Crysis
 Crysis 2
 Crysis Warhead
 Darkstar One
 Dead Space
 Dead Space 2
 Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening
 Devil May Cry 4
 Dragon Age: Origins 
 Dragon Age: Origins - Leliana’s Song 
 Dragon Age: Origins - Witch Hunt 
 Dragon Age: Origins: Awakening 
 F.E.A.R.
 F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate
 F.E.A.R.: First Encounter Assault Recon
 F.E.A.R.: 2 Project Origin
 F1 2010
 Fallout 3
 Fallout 3: Broken Steel and Point Lookout
 Fallout 3: The Pitt And Operation: Anchorage
 Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel
 Far Cry
 Far Cry 2
 FUEL
 The Godfather
 Grand Theft Auto IV
 Half-Life 2: The Orange Box
 Hidden & Dangerous
 Just Cause
 Left 4 Dead
 Mafia
 Mass Effect
 Mass Effect 2
 Max Payne
 Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
 Medal of Honor
 Medal of Honor: Airborne
 Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
 Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault
 Need for Speed Carbon
 Need for Speed Most Wanted Black Edition
 Need for Speed SHIFT
 Need for Speed SHIFT 2
 Need for Speed Undercover
 Need for Speed Underground 2
 Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
 Portal
 Prince of Persia
 Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
 Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
 Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
 Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
 Pro Evolution Soccer 2010
 PROTOTYPE
 Pure
 Quake III: Arena
 Race Driver GRID
 Red Faction: Guerrilla
 Resident Evil 5
 Split/Second
 Street Fighter IV
 Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2
 Tom Clancy's HAWX
 Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
 Tomb Raider: Legend
 Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico
 Turok
 Virtua Tennis 3
 Virtua Tennis 2009
 The Witcher
 X-Men Origins: Wolverine

I guess this list should change your mind.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have completed these
> 
> I guess this list should change your mind.



then why are those in ur backlog?  Remove them.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I also couldn't get your point, gameranand. You are mentioning the same game as finished and in backlog. 

They can't be both at a given point of time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Hmm....Will do that or will add this list as a spoiler because deleting single one of then is pain and I have already prepared this list so...


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

So you have actually finished those games?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> So you have actually finished those games?


Yes. Why what do you think ???


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing, was just confused.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

skud said:
			
		

> Nothing, was just confused.


About what ????


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Whether you have finished the games or not...

Now who's getting confused...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Whether you have finished the games or not...
> 
> Now who's getting confused...


That would be me.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 9, 2011)

masterkd said:


> *Mine for PC*
> 
> Crysis 2
> Dragon Age II (currently playing) 6.5/10
> Dungeon Siege III (currently playing) 7/10


*damn..cannot play those anymore as my 9600gt is dead*

*Update:*
Trine
ArmA II
Men of War
Tower Bloxx Deluxe
SimCity 4 with Rush Hour


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2011)

Kindly use a spoiler tag if you list is too long.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Completed DAO Leliana's Song DLC.
Will play Golems of Amgarrak now.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, played Fable 3 for some time, performance is cr@p, and that with the rig below, and by god I have a massive headache right now, I suggest you guys to not try this game, its narrow FOV combined with botched motion blur gives massive headache, does not feel like rpg, no proper maps, no inventory, a fcking 2/10 from me(2 for voice acting). 

I had played fallout 3 for like 7 hrs straight no breaks, batman aa, even borderlands but this game just gave me a bad headache, plus gameplay is cr@p.

One more game off the backlog now, next Fallout NV, with DLCs this time.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^And I was planning to get that game.. 

Fallout 3 gave me a headache, too. Thought RPG was not for me, but DA:O changed my mind. Well, did you try Witcher 2??


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^And I was planning to get that game..
> 
> Fallout 3 gave me a headache, too. Thought RPG was not for me, but DA:O changed my mind. Well, did you try Witcher 2??


Don't bother getting it, it's a mess.

Played witcher 2 for some time, not bad, its resting for now, I'm gonna start fallout nv tonight, this time will finish the dlcs as well.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^hhm enjoy it..


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 10, 2011)

Finished Mass Effect and Portal 2


*Progress*

[+] Trine (thanks to gannu)..
[+] Dirt 3
[-] Mass Effect
[-] Portal 2


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3889/capturehe.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Bioshock 2
> ...


----------



## Nipun (Jul 10, 2011)

Now downloading Portal 2 from Steam....


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

@v.Na5h

How did u manage to post that kindda pic??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 10, 2011)

Completed Alice: Madness Returns. About to start Metro 2033.


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2011)

^^
Have fun in the library...!


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Have fun in the library...!


Yeah, until the librarians come out, I do mean really come out 



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Alice: Madness Returns. About to start Metro 2033.


About to start it, any tips? I played the first game, is this similar?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

For me: 

Currently playing:

_♣ Virtua Tennis 4 (Nice and Interesting Game) Total Fun with a controller and if you are playing it together with ur friend. 
♣ Dirt 3/ About to complete Season 2. Stuck with a gymkhana event..  
♣ AC : Multiplayer_

Current Backlog:
Prototype
Bully
DA:O
Fallout 3
Bioshock
Ninja Blade..


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2011)

*Mine for PC*



Spoiler





*Title*
|
*Rating*

Crysis 2|
Dragon Age II  |6.5/10
Dungeon Siege III | 7/10
Trine |6.5/10
ArmA II|
Men of War|
Tower Bloxx Deluxe|
SimCity 4 with Rush Hour|5.8/10



*Update*
Borderlands:Game of the Year

Surprisingly Dragon Age II running fine(not a bit of lag at all) @1366x768 with low details with my 9400GT!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> About to start it, any tips? I played the first game, is this similar?


I haven't played the first game. The gameplay mechanics are rather simple. Just try to explore the area for the collectibles and keep upgrading your weapons constantly, Vorpal blade being your first concern. Rest of it is just platforming, so you'll get used to it. Hope you have a controller ready.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2011)

Added Machinarium to the list (thanks to ICO). Dang hard game. 
Also started Shadow of the Damned on the Ps3.


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Have fun in the library...!



^^I wish there was a like button 



Spoiler



S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
* Fallout 3 New Vegas* -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
* Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus* -->unlocked 15 decks and 9 structure decks and playing  chapter 6

*bold* games are in progress right now


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

Started:
Fallout 3
Trine

Reached Duke Dome 2 (game is old school fun).



tkin said:


> Yeah, until the librarians come out, I do mean really come out



They are territorial, never show your back to them but be respectful of their territory.


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I haven't played the first game. The gameplay mechanics are rather simple. Just try to explore the area for the collectibles and keep upgrading your weapons constantly, Vorpal blade being your first concern. Rest of it is just platforming, so you'll get used to it. Hope you have a controller ready.


Thanks, and yeah, I have a x360 controller.



Faun said:


> Started:
> Fallout 3
> Trine
> 
> ...


What about the ugly librarians underground? They'll attack anyway.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> What about the ugly librarians underground? They'll attack anyway.


Dont wake'em up. I didn't have to fight any of them AFAIR.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> Dont wake'em up. I didn't have to fight any of them AFAIR.


I just killed all of them, had my @$$ kicked, but did it in a few try.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 15, 2011)

Now I finally completed download of Portal 2, after 5 days! 

Completed Chapter 3, Episode 2....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2011)

Spoiler



S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
 Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
*Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus *-->unlocked 21 decks and 12 structure decks and playing final chapter

*bold* games are in progress right now


----------



## Nipun (Jul 15, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Now I finally completed download of Portal 2, after 5 days!
> 
> Completed Chapter 3, Episode 2....


Chapter 4 Episode 2 now..... 

Now downloading *DIRT 3* that I received with My GFX Card...     --VERY HAPPY--


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2011)

Done with Machinarium and Shadow of the Damned. 
Both 8.5/10 for me.


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2011)

Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus -->just finished the story.Now unlocking the rest of the decks , duel runner frames and exclusive cards


----------



## Nipun (Jul 16, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Chapter 4 Episode 2 now.....
> 
> Now downloading *DIRT 3* that I received with My GFX Card...     --VERY HAPPY--


Now in Chapter 7....  
BTW How many total chapters are there?

-And Dirt 3 is still downloading..... SLOW!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally finally and finally after so many attempts I killed the Harvester in Golems of Amgarrak DLC of Dragon Age Origins. That was the hardest boss fight I have ever fought. Well maybe because I was fighting him on Hard difficulty for an achievement but still guys that was one hell of a fight. Now I'll finally go for Awakening Expansion.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 17, 2011)

Finished playing Sniper Ghost Warrior...completed in 3h 52m on HARD difficulty...
Nothing impressive apart from the few stealth missions...Story was too short to have an influence..

off to Witcher 2(Maybe or rerun of Dead Space)... As much as I love RPG's it's too much time consuming...which doesn't go down well with my folks..

BTW...left Brink in the start of the campaign...It does have all these amazing weapons and attachments...but everything else is fvcked up about this game...Why did I waste my money on this


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 17, 2011)

@Nipun... Add me on Steam..:-
id:-
SoumojitC

we can hit out a few multiplayer sessions together on dirt 3


----------



## Nipun (Jul 17, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> @Nipun... Add me on Steam..:-
> id:-
> SoumojitC
> 
> we can hit out a few multiplayer sessions together on dirt 3


I have added you. But Dirt 3 is still downloading, 4 GB left....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Started Awakening Expansion of DAO. Well after playing Golems of Amgarrak on hard difficulty this one feels so easy now. Enemies seems like jackass to me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

Completed Metro 2033. Now onto Call of Duty: The Cartel.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Metro 2033. Now onto Call of *Duty*: The Cartel.




Ethan, Juarez


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

Duty, SKUD! (if you get the pun). 

Also added Call of Juarez: The Cartel, Captain America: Super Solider & Splinter Cell: Conviction to the X360 back log list.


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm..this thread is similar to "Games u have completed"

*Here is mine completed list*

Batman: Arkham Asylum
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Blur
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty World at War
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Devil May Cry 4
DOOM 3
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
Gears of War
Mirror's Edge
Need for Speed 3
Ninja Blade
Onimusha 3
Prince of Persia 3D
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Prince of Persia 2008
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil 5
Street Fighter IV
Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Super Street Fighter 4
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill :Homecoming
Sudeki
Legend of Zelda



tkin said:


> Ok, played Fable 3 for some time, performance is cr@p, and that with the rig below, and by god I have a massive headache right now, I suggest you guys to not try this game, its narrow FOV combined with botched motion blur gives massive headache, does not feel like rpg, no proper maps, no inventory, a fcking 2/10 from me(2 for voice acting).
> 
> I had played fallout 3 for like 7 hrs straight no breaks, batman aa, even borderlands but this game just gave me a bad headache, plus gameplay is cr@p.
> 
> One more game off the backlog now, next Fallout NV, with DLCs this time.


Fable:The Lost Chapter is way better than this...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

Did your post get merged with this thread or something?

This is purely for maintaining your backlog and current progress report.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

^ its not merged....there was a similar post year ago...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't see any similarity in that thread and this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I'm afraid I don't see any similarity in that thread and this.



here users are posting games they have completed & also the games they wish to complete 
& there it was only games you have completed & not any pending report


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 23, 2011)

Finished COD:WaW and COD:MW2



*Progress*

[+] Prince of Persia- The Forgotten Sands
[-] Call of Duty- World at War
[-] Call of Duty- Modern Warfare 2


*img155.imageshack.us/img155/5338/captureeql.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Bioshock 2
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> *img155.imageshack.us/img155/5338/captureeql.jpg



how u get this report of game played hours???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how u get this report of game played hours???


Gameplay Time Tracker. Neat little software.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

Spoiler



S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky -->in Army Warehouse right now
 Bully -->Reached 1st save point
 Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
 CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
 Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
* Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus* -->story completed,unlocked 22 decks and 14 structure decks and unlocking other items
*Yu Gi Oh: Reverse of Arcadia*-->just started the story

*bold* games are in progress right now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gameplay Time Tracker. Neat little software.



Thanx a very handy tool


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Ethan for the software. Nice.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Now completed 2 main quests in Awakening and many side quests. Got the best Armor and weapon. At least now I don't have to hunt for them. Now I'll play peacefully.

Next
Witcher 2
Dragon Age 2 (not sure which one will be first)


----------



## Alok (Jul 25, 2011)

^^Witcher2


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Now completed 2 main quests in Awakening and many side quests. Got the best Armor and weapon. At least now I don't have to hunt for them. Now I'll play peacefully.
> 
> Next
> Witcher 2
> *Dragon Age 2 *(not sure which one will be first)



didn't u completed it already???


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 25, 2011)

Starting with Mass effect 2 right now


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Will restart Dirt3. Hopefully everything will be alright this time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

I m still in Metro & SSF4


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

Completed AC-brotherhood story...now on completing the side missions and upgrading shops and searching for treasure.....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> didn't u completed it already???


Nah just played it for some hours then quit.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Done with Alice: MR and The Secret of Monkey Island SE 1.
Now digg'in Overlord II and Fear 3. 


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody here has played Hunted:The Demons Forge??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody here has played Hunted:The Demons Forge??



i saw the gameplay...didn't like it though...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> i saw the gameplay...didn't like it though...



it's an RPG.& mostly RPG looks boring in youtube videos...until u play it urself...

but its graphics is very good.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> it's an RPG.& mostly RPG looks boring in youtube videos...until u play it urself...
> 
> but its graphics is very good.


Yeah but this one didn't get nice reviews either. I didn't get it for this reason. Heck I don't even like DA2 much which is nice and also got nice reviews.
You better play DA series and ME series if you haven't rather than this one.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

Spoiler



*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky* -->heading to limansk
Bully -->Reached 1st save point
Fallout 3 New Vegas -->still trying some alternate endings
CIV 5 -->Playing with different leaders and maps
Borderlands -->started General Knoxx DLC
Yu Gi Oh: Over the Nexus -->story completed,unlocked 22 decks and 14 structure decks and unlocking other items
*Yu Gi Oh: Reverse of Arcadia*-->finished chapter one

*bold* games are in progress right now


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally completed Dragon Age Origins Awakening expansion. The boss fight was very good I must say.

Next 
I have no idea.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Finished F3AR. Added some games from HiB 3 to the list.



jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

Started Assassins Creed 2. Memory Sequence 2 completed.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

After much thought and suggestions to go out from Medieval time I started Virtua Tennis 4.


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

^^It is very nice game. But i like it on ground more than pc


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2011)

Finished S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2011)

Done with Call of Juarez: The Cartel. Now onto Transformers: Dark of the Moon.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

How's Cartel? Any good...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2011)

Check the Cartel thread.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Oops, going.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2011)

Done with Transformers: Dark of the Moon. Hoping to start Limbo followed by Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Call of Chtulhu-->just installed
Age of mythology-->just installed
Fallout 3-->started again, going for minefield mission
Bully -->Reached 1st save point


----------



## Nipun (Aug 4, 2011)

Crysis 2- Somewhere I dont know  But progressing slowly!
GTA 4- Finally I know how to solve that mission(25% currently). Will now complete it(after some weeks)!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

I m on the verge of completing Super Street Fighter IV (Arcade Mode)


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




for how many days u r stuck at the 1st save point of bully?  

Anyway here's mine:-

Battlefield Bad Company 2 :- in 3rd stage (Playing for the 2nd tym)
Metro 2033 (STUCK  in 3rd stage)
Virtua Tennis 4:- (In 4th season of World Tour  )
AC:B Multiplayer
DiRT 3 :- (in the final season)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> for how many days u r stuck at the 1st save point of bully?




its in paused state actually
will resume when all other games are finished


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I completed 3 chapters of the game and it was getting boring. So Uninstalled it. 

Will play again later....

THe best part of this game are the rewards from the ART Classes....


----------



## Nipun (Aug 4, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Crysis 2- Somewhere I dont know  But progressing slowly!
> GTA 4- Finally I know how to solve that mission(25% currently). Will now complete it(after some weeks)!!


Finally, completed the mission which I was unable to complete from past 2-3 weeks    

Now its 29.87% (largest progress I have ever made in any GTA game )


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

@Nipun:  try the icEnhancer Mod


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Well I completed 3 chapters of the game and it was getting boring. So Uninstalled it.
> 
> Will play again later....
> 
> THe best part of this game are the rewards from the ART Classes....



buddy which game???


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^Bully


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 5, 2011)

splinter cell conviction  
completed.   in just 3 days.

was really good..  a stealth game..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Started Dragon Age 2 along with Virtua Tennis 4.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 6, 2011)

GTA 4- 33.5% and progressing.....

The only problem is that many times textures are not nicely placed(recently no glasses/windows of cars were being shown!), so I need to restart the game 

EDIT: Now 35%  

And sometimes the dirty ground(the ground where dirt is supposed to be) is replaced by sea!! I can still walk on it, but seeing my self walking on water is bit strange =\


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

Now I have this backlogs which to start first???
A) Darksiders
B) Virtua Tennis 4
C) Fallout 3


----------



## Nipun (Aug 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Now I have this backlogs which to start first???
> A) Darksiders
> B) Virtua Tennis 4
> C) Fallout 3


Use the best method to find anything in world.... "Akkad Bakkad"


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Will depend on from where you would start it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Now I have this backlogs which to start first???
> A) Darksiders
> B) Virtua Tennis 4
> C) Fallout 3


Which was your last game ???
If you have time then start Fallout 3. Great game but you need a hell lot of time to complete it.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 6, 2011)

Play Virtua Tennis 4 as a past time along with Fallout 3.  Coz it (World Tour) gets boring after an hour or so...


----------



## Nipun (Aug 7, 2011)

Gta 4-38.87% !! :d :d

Now 39.8%... This is the fastest I can progress in any gta game without getting arrested.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

Spoiler



Call of Chtulhu-->just installed
Age of mythology-->just installed
Fallout 3-->Completed arefu mission(I'm a vampire  )
Fallout NV-->Reached Aerotech Office
Bully -->Reached 1st save point


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Just installed Shift 2 Unleashed and The Witcher 2 yesterday. Shift 2 is a very poor game, give me toca or grid any day. Only get the chance to see the opening sequence of Witcher 2, and it looks good.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2011)

Gonna install Duke nukem, and alice today.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2011)

Finished Limbo - Short and sweet


----------



## Nipun (Aug 9, 2011)

Gta 4- 42.89%


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2011)

*Progress*

[+] Limbo
[-] Limbo
[-] ME2
[-] Spider-Man- Shattered Dimensions



> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Bioshock 2
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2011)

Spoiler



Fallout 3-->Completed arefu mission(I'm a vampire  )
 Fallout NV-->Completed Volare quest
 S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC TB3D_Mega_mod-->Recovered Nimble's flash drive


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2011)

Completed Act 2 in Dragon Age 2. And killed 



Spoiler



Arishok


.
Don't open spoiler if you don't want any spoiler for the story.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Finished Trine after a long long time.


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

Started Darksiders - Finding Tiamat.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Completed Metro 2033


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 14, 2011)

Started playing Alice Madness after nearly 3 weeks. Should try to complete it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ Liked the game or not ???


----------



## Neuron (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing Batman Arkham Asylum now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Liked the game or not ???



It feels repetitive.

Same thing over and over again. Just with a different frock.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It feels repetitive.
> 
> Same thing over and over again. Just with a different frock.


lol...


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 14, 2011)

finished Homefront... its  too short game with big size(10GB), it has only 6 missions. and graphics is too lame.. 

now playing  "Sniper Ghost Warrior" looks like little difficult..


----------



## Neuron (Aug 14, 2011)

Whoa!Batman AA is just awesome.Just finished the stunt with the 2 poison injected henchmen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> now playing  "Sniper Ghost Warrior" looks like little difficult..



yeah..do post about it after u play it..


----------



## Neuron (Aug 15, 2011)

Completed BAA.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

Completed Virtua Tennis 4. Resuming DA2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Completed Virtua Tennis 4.


all players in Arcade mode & also the world tour???


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> all players in Arcade mode & also the world tour???


World tour yes. Arcade with every player no. I always play as Roger or custom made character.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

I m thinking of playing these two...
any body played it before how r they

1.Wanted:Weapons of Fate
2.Wolfienstein 2009


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

I have played 'Wanted'....the game is simply very much optimized and runs well...the gameplay is also good...not impressive though....overall a good game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I m thinking of playing these two...
> any body played it before how r they
> 
> 1.Wanted:Weapons of Fate
> 2.Wolfienstein 2009



dunno about first one but wolfenstein is good



Spoiler



Fallout 3-->paused
Fallout NV-->Completed "Nothing but a hound dog" quest
S.T.A.L.K.E.R SoC TB3D_Mega_mod-->Recovered Nimble's flash drive and saved him too this time,searching for Wolf's documents,saved Fox life twice, fused my first artifact...next stop-->Garbage


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 16, 2011)

Just finished playing Serious Sam HD FE & SE. Glorious old school fps!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 16, 2011)

> [>] - Now Playing




*Progress*


[>] Amnesia- The Dark Descent
[>] Dirt 2
[>] Angry Birds Rio

[+] Angry Birds Rio
[+] DeathSpank
[+] DeathSpank- Thongs of Virtue



> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> ...



That's it!
My huge Gaming Session(almost 40 days) has finally ended...
Still didnt even complete 20% of the games
Now gaming only on weekends...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2011)

Started Act 3 again in Dragon Age 2.


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> yeah..do post about it after u play it..



completed  "Sniper Ghost Warrior"  yesterday, was a good one.. I  played in  Difficulty mode..  it took time for me to adjust to the enemies, starting i got killed several times. 

The game is about keeping stealth and targeting quickly.. has descent graphics that loads fast. and for every perfect head shot hit comes with animated (slow motion). u feel overwhelmed  

compared to other games i felt this was little difficult. if u fail to keep stealth then there will be rain of bullets!.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Please visit this thread:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/145270-why-most-people-dont-finish-video-games.html

Somewhat related to this topic.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2011)

Current progress:

*1.Elder Scroll Oblivion:* reached to gate.
*2.Resident Evil 5*completed marshland
*3.Dragon Age Origin*:landsmeet(paused for some days)
*4.Mass Effect* in Novaria
*5.Assassins Creed 2* developing my city and completed three secret caves.
*6.Tekken 5 PCSX2*finished 100% everything unlocked , also played with Jinpachi with a patch.
*7.God of War 2 Pcsx2* just defeated "a boss with horse and hammer" don't know what is name.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Man o man how you play 7 games at same time. I mean I always have 2 or 3 installed games in my PC at max and also I only play two of them frequently. One is regular and one for breaks.


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2011)

^^i can't play a game more than 2 hr continuously , i need a change. I start at about 9pm and goes to about 3am.

*And i can't play all at same time man ,i have only one mind . One by one* 

But there r some games that broke my 2hr routine =>DA:O , GTA4 , san andreas or tekken 5 vs my friend.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm....OK...I usually stick to one game for quite a long session if I am playing that particular game. I usually don't need a change...even if I do need one then that would be usually a racing or arcade style sports game and a RPG as full time game. Many time racing or arcade games are replaced by FPS.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2011)

reached agropom institute in SoC_Mega_mod
on the way to underground


Spoiler



pistols are fun to play with
the only weapon I'm still using since start of the game...no sub-machine guns or shotguns...Headshots FTW 

meanwhile
Fallout NV-->going to assassinate motor runner in vault 3
GTA 4-->Executed Vlad


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

Completed Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time. Now onto Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

Yesterday installed 'Metro 2033'....loved the lighting effects and the detailing...also the sound effects are awesome....


Also installed another small game 'Bastion'....loved it...the graphics are nice and so is the gameplay....

[YOUTUBE]VTKVZox9M8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 22, 2011)

End of my two month gaming session..



*img825.imageshack.us/img825/2135/73475926.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/4799/42489021.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

You might have held the record of shortest span of gaming in a single day too.  What were you doing in those 43 seconds on 17th July?


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Never thought I would post here, but Humble Bundle happened and you know the rest... 

VVVVVV - Two more crew members to go.
Up next - Osmos.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> You might have held the record of shortest span of gaming in a single day too.  What were you doing in those 43 seconds on 17th July?



Maybe installed Angry Birds Rio...was checking it out

BTW that was my week off gaming 11-20 july


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 30, 2011)

*Progress*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[>] Dirt 2
[>] Angry Birds Rio


[+] Deus EX - Human Revolution
[+] Batman Arkham Asylum - Second play-through using Gamepad

[-] Amnesia

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
> ...


----------



## Nipun (Aug 31, 2011)

Gta iv - 60.06% :d :d


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2011)

Started playing Crysis 2 for testing my GFX card.. I must say its one hell of a good looking game  . not sure if I will be completing it  

Also Started playing NFS HP and Just Cause 2


----------



## Neuron (Aug 31, 2011)

Completed AC:Brotherhood.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaming on mobile is on. Playing Need for Speed Shift on my Nokia N8.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2011)

reached agropom institute underground in SoC_Mega_mod
trying to kill controller....failing each time 
also trying a way to turn off the teleporter at strelok's hideout entrance


Spoiler



meanwhile
 Fallout NV-->helping NCR here and there
 GTA 4-->Exploring the whole city first


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2011)

My pending list is completed now...

Darksiders & Virtua Tennis 4

now in progress is MAFIA 2


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2011)

Metro 2033 - on 5th Chapter
Complete Black ops again for the 3rd time
Completed 85% of MW-2(completed twice earlier)


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Gaming on mobile is on. Playing Need for Speed Shift on my Nokia N8.



play nfs hot pursuit 2010 on N8. Great graphics and physics.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> play nfs hot pursuit 2010 on N8. Great graphics and physics.



Better than shift ???


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

^^Yes i'm playing. Remember to *get 3D version* NOT 2D.


And also if you haven't tried and want some action with racing , go for *"Asphalt 5-3D"*. 

Though *"Asphalt 6"* is released but i didn't find 3D VERSION YET.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2011)

looted the docs in agropom instt in SoC_Mega_mod but I cant shoo away the bandits assault
they are far more experienced this time


Spoiler



meanwhile
 Fallout NV-->helping NCR here and there
 GTA 4-->Exploring the whole city first


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 5, 2011)

Started playing Dues EX: HR


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^Yes i'm playing. Remember to *get 3D version* NOT 2D.
> 
> 
> And also if you haven't tried and want some action with racing , go for *"Asphalt 5-3D"*.
> ...



oh ok thanks for the information. And asphalt 6 is in ovi store.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2011)

VVVVVV on hold because stupid trinket on "Doing things the hard way" is way too tough to get.  Making good progress in Osmos. I like the game.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 8, 2011)

Playing diablo 2:lod - in tal rasha tomb

and started final fantasy x - using pcsx2


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

Completed MAFIA II..just loved this game...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2011)

Currently in progress: wolfienstein 2009


----------



## Nipun (Sep 12, 2011)

GTA 4: Story Complete!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 12, 2011)

Adding Deus Ex HR and Resistance 3 to the list. Finally. 


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2011)

Nearly completed NFS Shift on my N8. Just a couple of races to go for completetion.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2011)

Started Space Marine.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

Not playing any games due to exams..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 17, 2011)

i have also played very limited games.coz i do not buy them(usually). if i can get any then only i play.

from the age of PENTIUM ONE  to PHENOM II X4 i have completed:

Small Games :Mario forever, some cannon fighting games, jordinains, bejweled and other popcam games and many others which i do not remember.

Big games: my first big game was AOE. First i play the demo and then i bought it from bookfair. the one & only game i bought till day. AOE 1 & 2 EXPANSION PACKS.

AGE OF EMPIRE 1 & 2 ,EXPANSION PACKS ,( WISH LIST AOE 3)

COMMAND & CONQUER

METAL FATIGUE.

QUAKE 1 2  3 (PLAYED SEVERAL TIMES EACH)

ROADRASH

MAX PAYNE I

DELTA FORCE 2 ,LAND WARRIOR, AND NOW EXTREME(not finished)

RETURN TO CASTLE WOLFENSTIEN

HARRY POTER :CHAMBER OF SECRETS

IGI 1 & 2(this gives good challenge)



> all without GPU



CRYSIS WARHEAD(with IGP, FPS <15)

Friends give me CDS after they finish it and then i play and give it back to them.

Any one with AOE3  pls lend me .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2011)

After playing Just Cause 2 for 2-3 days, I switched to Crysis 2 and was wondering why on earth the grappling hook was not working in Crysis 2


----------



## Skud (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2011)

Just cause games are fun for sure but they are too unrealistic. I mean you can actually hijack a plane from ground with grappling hook.


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

But that's where the fun is.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2011)

Completed Wolfenstein 2009.
Ending Boss fight was only the toughest part in whole game
but I liked the sci-fi weapons


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

A pure old-school shooter. And very enjoyable.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 18, 2011)

Playing Witcher 2 now.Better than DAO for me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

Spice Marine - second time rendezvous with the Inquisitor.


----------



## Alok (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in collage and pc is at home so no gaming *but suddenly i got "DIABLO 3" beta . Playing on lappy.
after long wait legendary click and hit*


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

Spice marine got some dark undertone now with the demons unleashed. Previously it was all fun and play.


----------



## ARUN SUNNY (Sep 20, 2011)

Crysis 2(hav to buy a card)
crysis 
crysis warhead
hotpursuit 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2011)

Currently addicted to Singularity...
graphics is good & also sound effect..I felt like I was playing Silent Hill bcoz of similar sound & voices & old notes lying here & there...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2011)

Started spiderman on my mobile.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2011)

Completed Spice Marine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2011)

How spicy was it?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How spicy was it?



That's what Orcs said and the Warboss 

*images.dakkadakka.com/gallery/2009/2/3/18272_md-Warboss%20GitSmack.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Completed Singularity awesome game...but game is short...


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2011)

Completed Hard Reset.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 25, 2011)

__________________________________________________________________


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2011)

List updated as per progress and completion.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2011)

Completed ultimate spiderman last night on mobile.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> That's what Orcs said and the Warboss


I get it now, the British accent. 

Just began this game myself and it's kick-ass.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Adding Deus Ex HR and Resistance 3 to the list. Finally. 


jojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 3, 2011)

Done with Warhammer 40k: Space Marines. Now time for R.A.G.E.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

Defeated ***** Queen in DNF.
Playing The Binding of Isaac and World of Goo.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 7, 2011)

Began ICO's HD version on the PS3. Also adding Dark Souls & Gears of War 3 to the list.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

Completed Godfather II....

installed Fear 3, Spiderman-WOS, Shaun White-Skateboarding


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2011)

Completed NyxQuest. Artistically brilliant game.


----------



## Krow (Oct 11, 2011)

Started Trauma. Feeling traumatic.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2011)

Started Alice Madness Returns. Got the pepper spray.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

Completed Ico and Gears of War 3. Currently playing: Batman Arkham City.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 14, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Completed Ico and Gears of War 3. Currently playing: Batman Arkham City.



Batman released already is it....for pc too?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

It's the 360 version and the PC version still remains delayed. I'm almost 4-5 hours into the game now and it's freakin' awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's the 360 version and the PC version still remains delayed. I'm almost 4-5 hours into the game now and it's freakin' awesome.



m so jealous....

Started playing Deus Ex-Human Revolution(DX 11)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Completed Arkham City. Moving onto RAGE now.


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah! I only play AC:B Multiplayer these days.
Looking to start FIFA 12.

And In the Chapter 4 or 5  of Crysis 2...


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

Encounter with Battlelord 2 in DNF.


----------



## Alok (Oct 18, 2011)

Currently in collage.Waiting for Deewali holidays to start gaming on pc again.

Current progress on mobile: 
finished- zuma revenge , driver san francisco ,
playing- real soccer12


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2011)

Just completed Medal of Honor(2010)

Installed mafia 2 again
will continue Deus Ex-HR


----------



## Alok (Oct 24, 2011)

So here comes my Deewali session.

*Newly Installed*

1.Witcher Enhanced Edition
2.Limbo
3.Metal Slug Anthology
4.Rainbow six Vegas 2

*Continue*
1. Assassins Creed 2
2. Mass Effect 2


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 25, 2011)

Please Share your X-perience on GTA 4...


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> 2.Limbo



This is an amazing game.  If you liked Braid, then you'll like this too.


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2011)

^^oh yes Limbo is too fun. Heavenly puzzles i say 

Also started gta4: 28% completed

Limbo : level 19

Metal Slug 5 Finished



NitrousNavneet said:


> Please Share your X-perience on GTA 4...



*actually you proccy and gpu is not suffice to play it with its splendour.*

But for experience , 
if your system is capable , there is a whole "Breathing" city is waiting for you 

great graphics , story , and voice acting .

your favorite police is in same flavor but different packing.
Fun to watch ragdoll physics and car damage.
Other entertainments have a large variety , including pool , dart , bowling , tv , computer, and a lot.
Its enjoying every bit.

*"if we forget some performance issue this is the thing you never seen before . It 10/10."*


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 30, 2011)

PoP Forgotten sandes Finished


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Gemini Rue and Railworks 3 under progress.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2011)

Met the octa babies in DNF

Started VTMB, got the pendant from haunted hotel. Meticulously crafted level.

Unlocked Cain in TBOI


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

Now playing POP:FS...

 stuck in palace the door is not opening..(even though I have lowered the difficulty)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Now playing POP:FS...
> 
> stuck in palace the door is not opening..(even though I have lowered the difficulty)



Yeah there are a lot of bugs in this game. I also didn't played this game because of bugs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Finished Nimbus


iojothedragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Playing Elder Scrolls 4 oblivion for some days. Now on level 4.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Please Share your X-perience on GTA 4...



u share the same specs as i do...

well on the last chapter of mafia-2
5 level in Renegade ops...will post the screen shots soon 
played tin-tin too...can't remember which level m on


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got Portal 2.. Plan to finish it within 1 day. 
(And with this post I am subscribed to this thread.  )


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Bad idea. Portal 2 is much bigger than portal 1(now i realise this). The puzzles are also having more elements do deal with, some of them taking good amount of time, i spent about 30 mins over the first bridge puzzle... But it is one of the best games I've played! Valve is truly awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2011)

Finished Mafia 2

Now on to TIN TIN


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

Completed POP:FS....


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

Completed Montreal mission in Dues EX HR.

Typhoon works pretty well for the boss fight, against mechas and locked doors.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

Just started playing * crysis 2*. now every thing going far beyond in this game sequel.The *nano-suit* is become more complex than the previous ones .The game is looking very real & classic plus the background music is fun to hear.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2011)

Completed Deus Ex HR.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Completed Hard Reset...


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine gaming backlog-
*All on PC*
1. The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim (In Progress)
2. Assassin's Creed Revelations
3. Saints Row The Third
4. NFS The Run (Started)
5. L.A. Noire
6. Serious Sam 3
7. Batman Arkhmam City
8. Modern Warfare 3
9. Battlefield 3
10. Stronghold 3

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 24, 2011)

Playing *crysis 2* on the other side just started playing *Bulletstorm* amazing game play ,fast and advanced weaponry plus great story.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2011)

Started Call of Chthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
meanwhile exploring a bit in Rage


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 24, 2011)

finished Modern Warfare 3 and BF3..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Started Call of Chthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
> meanwhile exploring a bit in Rage



Uninstalled both of the games and started SKYRIM


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 26, 2011)

Finished Portal 2 sp campaign. Plain EPIC.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

First encounter with Hagraven in Skyrim


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

Playing Virtua Tennis 4 again. Now going to play 3rd big tournament.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

Now on Episode 9 in Split/Second


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 28, 2011)

Games in the chronological order of completion.........
Need For Speed Most Wanted(lost count, must be atleast 20 times)
Need For Speed Carbon
Prince of Persia Warrior Within(more than 5 times-lost count)
Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
Need For Speed Underground 2
Need For Speed Undercover
Virtua Tennis 2009
Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands
Prince of Persia 2008.
Prototype(3 times)
Split/Second Velocity(2 times)
Assassins Creed 2(more than 5 times-lost count)
Assassins Creed Brotherhood(2 times)
Splinter Cell: Conviction(2 times)
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010(2 times)
Just Cause 2
X-men Origins Wolverine


Games left incomplete(and have no intentions to complete):
Half Life 2(I hate FPS games)

Transformers: War for Cybertron(got stuck somewhere very badly)

Need For Speed Shift(don't like track races)

Need For Speed Shift 2 Unleashed(i don't like track races)

Call of Duty 2(I hate FPS games)

Race Driver: GRID(i don't like track races)

Spider Man Shattered Dimensions(got bored)


Games left incomplete and wish to complete::
Batman: Arkham Asylum(game profile got corrupted)

Dead Space 2(completed nearly 3/4th but game crashes after crossing a gate)


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 2, 2011)

completed *bulletstorm* today yepee .


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 2, 2011)

> Call of Duty 2(I hate FPS games)



Me 2
just _tichkyau tichkyau_ {  }

Yes I am Going OFF Topic..
but I am unable to run GTA 4 without DVD...
There is no crack


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 3, 2011)

Just started playing* X-Men Origins: Wolverine* game , Great game. And also playing *G.O.W* side by side .


----------



## Neuron (Dec 7, 2011)

Have been playing Oblivion for about 4 days.Gotta finish this one before i could start playing Skyrim.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 7, 2011)

Finished Assassin's Creed Revelations SP..kinda disappointed in the gameplay..I think ACB was with best gameplay in AC series!!

With Skyrim now!!


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 8, 2011)

Stuck in *g.o.w* cant find a way to kill gnrl.raam can anybody have any idea .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Stuck in *g.o.w* cant find a way to kill gnrl.raam can anybody have any idea .



General RAM is a tough boss to fight.. u need the exploding cross-bow to kill him becoz he is protected by black crows....& u need to hit him 5~6 times


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion *zangetsu*.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

Completed Just Cause 2


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2011)

Completed Dragon Age 2 Legacy. Boss fight was quite satisfying. Its the only fight which I didn't won on first attempt.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Finished Arkham City story and Assassin's Creed Revelations. 
Arkham city has so much side missions and i regret not doing them in first attempt.. the deadshot mission, i missed it too.. time to try it out in new game plus but its much harder without the counter signal showing up... 
^ I "tried" DA2 .... man it was boring! the fighting was fun at first but grew so repetitive... no depth to speak of. same locations over and over.. meh.the story which was good at first again became boring after the qunaris were subdued. And I left the game.  lol. I hear that legacy is better than DA2. Is it true?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 16, 2011)

Finished X-Men Origins: Wolverine & started bf-bc2 its awesome game man .


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> started *g.o.w.* .



hey do u mean gears of war pc version. 
I want to buy it . How it is ??


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 16, 2011)

yes Kola2842 I mean *GEARS OF WAR* PC version . Do not ask me from where i got this it against our forum rules . if u want it download it from net. now u ask how it is then i well tell u its one hell of the game .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Completed Just Cause 2



u complete all the missions  ??

Well I finished with 'Adventures of TinTin'
Started :-
BF3
COD-MW3
BA-AC


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> yes Kola2842 I mean *GEARS OF WAR* PC version . Do not ask me from where i got this it against our forum rules . if u want it download it from net. now u ask how it is then i well tell u its one hell of the game .



yeah i know that 
anyways now i'm going to get it after exams.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Do not ask me from where i got this it against our forum rules .



calm down Dark Knight... 



abhidev said:


> BA-AC



also post the Bugs in it...



currently progressing with Deus-Ex (Damn more than 24hrs of gametime)


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 17, 2011)

Must say the makers of* CRYSIS 2* worked a lot to make the game ,it really fun to play this game this time the AI is much better than the previous titles.Second there is more variations in *weapons* now this is really cool ,last time we saw the same weapons now they make a good variation in weapons section in the game proceedings.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2011)

skyrim
lvl 48
main quests 6
side quests 8

current quest:Blood on the ice


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> also post the Bugs in it...



Till now the only issue I have faced is it crashes on startup sometimes....but thats ok given the story, gameplay and characters


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

Completed Deus EX Human Revolution.
Total Game time: 43Hrs


----------



## lordirecto (Dec 20, 2011)

*PC:*
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Bastion
Dirt 3
Prototype
FIFA 07
FIFA 08
FIFA 09
FIFA 10
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Pro Street
Need for Speed Undercover
Need for Speed Shift
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Shift 2 Unleased
Need for Speed The Run
Race Driver GRID
BulletStorm
Heroes of Newerth
Dota 2 - Yes, I am in the closed Beta


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2011)

skyrim
lvl 51
main quests 6
side quests 9
current quest:Boethiah's Calling (Daedric quest)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Limbo


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally vacations that too a month long...:clap: hyeah:    :clapping:  :bounce: :yahoo:
Will begin Skyrim in 3-4 days


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

Currently finished the battle with Ra's Al Ghul in Batman -AC....and man it was cinematic...got a feeling of playing a Prince of Persia boss fight...loved it ....will post the screenshots soon


----------



## vicky (Dec 30, 2011)

I have beaten Dr freeze on sunday and now heading to joker....
can't wait for firday to be over.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 30, 2011)

Today i completed *crysis 2*  . Just awesome man ,can anybody tell me that it is completed or we have a sequel of this .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Today i completed *crysis 2*  . Just awesome man ,can anybody tell me that it is completed or we have a sequel of this .



a sequel may be bcoz of demands from fans & popularity


----------



## Alok (Dec 30, 2011)

Started:

nfs hot pursuit (2010)
just cause 2
prototype
burnout paradise
quantum of solace(ps2 version on pcsx2)


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> General RAM is a tough boss to fight.. u need the exploding cross-bow to kill him becoz he is protected by black crows....& u need to hit him 5~6 times



Zangetsu can u tell me how can i get exploding cross bows . In my weapon inventory it is not available . I didn't take them once in the game . now at the current stage it is not available . can u help mate i didn't want to go in the previous stage . And thanks for the above comments .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Zangetsu can u tell me how can i get exploding cross bows . In my weapon inventory it is not available . I didn't take them once in the game . now at the current stage it is not available . can u help mate i didn't want to go in the previous stage . And thanks for the above comments .



Sure...

just load the Last train Level again & u will get a exploding Cross-Bow...
just keep an eye bcoz its in the start of that Level....

3~4 cross bows & firing & RAM is done


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 30, 2011)

> [>] - Now Playing



[>] Batman Arkham City
[>] TES V: Skyrim

*Progress*

[+] Trine 2
[+] Sonic Generations


[-] Batman Arkham Asylum Second playthrough



> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Age of Empires III
> ...


----------



## Alok (Jan 2, 2012)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> Started:
> 
> nfs hot pursuit (2010)
> just cause 2
> ...



+Homefront


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2012)

Finished story mode in Batman -AC...defeated 2-face, Bane side mission, Madhatter mission, other side missions...now onto finding Mr.Freeze's wife


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Currently Addicted to 
Fruit Ninja
Angry Birds
Infinity Blade 2 in ipod touch 4G


NFS Hot pursuit 2010(PC)


----------



## vicky (Jan 3, 2012)

Completed the story mode in Arkham City
Now going for Side missions.
i have ordered FIFA 12 and hope to start by the weekend.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 3, 2012)

Off-topic   Guys can u Tell me the Installation of aliens vs predators take how much time .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2012)

Still left with Arkham City and Deus Ex (yeah missed that last time)

But happy I played Trine 2 and Saints Row, and completed BF3, MW3, The Run, SKYRIM.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2012)

Found Mr.Freeze's wife...now i can't see any sidemissions except the riddler trophies on my map...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2012)

Completed Modern Wafre.

Next in the list : LA Noire (Now in Aroson division. 6 long cases to go)

Games that still need to be completed:

TESV: Skyrim
Batman: Arkham City
Saints Row The Third
Assassin's Creed: Revelations


Indie games:

Rochard
Waves
To the moon.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Next in the list : LA Noire (Now in Aroson division. 6 long cases to go)



are u playing this one pc?


----------



## Alok (Jan 4, 2012)

Please tell us performance on pc.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes. I am playing it on my PC. With everything maxed. Out door frames are coppy. Will be like ~20. Even 17,18 sometimes. Lowering the settings seems to give the game a little boot. But stutter exists.


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, finally back to gaming.

Finished: MW3, SP campaign is longer than BF3, the story finally concludes, nice graphics, nice weapons, Special OPS is nice: 8.5/10

Started: Trackmania Canyon, Assassin's Creed Revelations, L.A Noire, Skyrim

Still to get: Batman AA.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2012)

Completed LA Noire. Very good game.

Had enough. Now to sleep. From tomorrow... B-Man takes the charge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

NSF Hotpursuit 2010 has huge amount of cars...wow never seen this many in other racing games...


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

Me too playing this currently, i feel straight ways better than shortcuts. And graphics are good too.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

Completed Darkstar One and Batman Arkham Asylum while exams were going on. Now that exams are gone so resuming Splinter cell chaos theory again.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 8, 2012)

Completed G.O.W & Battlefield bad company 2 last Friday now move on to virtual tennis & super street fighter 4 .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

Started wheelman. Lets see if I complete this one.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 9, 2012)

reached level 14 on Dirt3 online, driver rep=15
skill level=intermediate.
hate it when other opponents drive you off the road or pin you to the wall.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

Finished just cause 2....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

pending: Infinity Blade 2 & Shadowgun


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Finished just cause 2....



u mean all the side missions and story?


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

^^98.38% . Some races and pickups left but its getting harder and harder .
 uninstalled for now.

Coz my holidays are about to over .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

Addicted to Tekken 5


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 13, 2012)

Finished Batman Arkham City's main story @ 52%
 clocking 19hr 48min(gameplay tracker)


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Addicted to Tekken 5



yeah its so addictive. Your fav. Characters ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pending Skyrim

Now playing *Alterops* \m/


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys, can any one tell me how to move vito in mafia 2 ,when they robed the jewelry shop after that police chase them vito is take cover after a small wall and joe is escaping through the topmost ledge of the building . In that portion vito doesn't move after i hit all the three policemen . Now what to do guys please help me.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Started wheelman. Lets see if I complete this one.



Wheelman is a rubbish game. I started and played till we have to recover 3 cars for one of our ally . It has got very bad graphics. Looks like playing some very old game. Got fed up with its gameplay and especially controls. Immediately uninstalled it freed hard disk for arkham city. What a waste of money

Lets see how long you can bear it.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 18, 2012)

Now in chapter 6 in mafia 2 *time well spent* the fight between Vito & mick is bit harder than the previous chapter . side by side playing bloodstone great game play.


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2012)

^^james bond : bloodstone ?
 Tell me does it feature over the shoulder shooting like in RE4/5 ?


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 18, 2012)

yes buddy its 007 James bond game *bloodstone* featuring the voice of daniel Craig himself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> yeah its so addictive. Your fav. Characters ??



Haorang & Nina Williams


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2012)

finished COD-MW3....

now on to L.A.Noire...sadly i failed in 3 cases ...just completed the Black Dahlia case...


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 18, 2012)

Playing Assassins Crees Revelations


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 19, 2012)

Installed NFS 2010 HP ..AGAIN!  
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

Completed Tekken 5 (story mode)...
unlocking Jinpachi Mishima is fun... 



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Installed NFS 2010 HP ..AGAIN!
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwwwwwwwwww!



yeah...I came 2nd in SeaCrest Tour in it..its 70KM long race


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

Now hooked on to King Of Fighters:Maximum Impact 2...
combos are brilliant & KOF is my personal favorite...


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 22, 2012)

Installed Hot Pursuit again and had a very good 2 hour gaming session. 
Also installed Warhammer 40K SpaceMarine. It has the same boring orthodox third person shooting along with some sword-slashing in some close combat situations. Expected more from it.



> yeah...I came 2nd in SeaCrest Tour in it..its 70KM long race


where is that race?? Is it available in offline gameplay??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> where is that race?? Is it available in offline gameplay??


yes its available offline....its the last race before end credits roll.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 23, 2012)

yesterday finished Battlefield-3....awesome game....better than MW3 i would say...

will continue with L.A.Noire


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 27, 2012)

Completed mafia 2 . now move on to B.A.City man this is next stage of B.A.Asylum . Great game developed by rock steady studio hats off to them  .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Now hooked on to King Of Fighters:Maximum Impact 2...
> combos are brilliant & KOF is my personal favorite...



Completed


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

playing God of War 2 now...amazing & epic game on PS2


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is ridiculous.......
Prototype 2 for PC has been delayed for 24th July.........


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jan 31, 2012)

Completed *Bloodstone*  the last chase is amazing .


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2012)

Level 4 sharpshooter in Killing Floor. Most satisfying part is to headshot Scrake with Crossbows.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2012)

Will continue Wheelman from today.


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

Completed COD MW3 & Saints Row: The Third today, thanks to the holiday


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2012)

Started Ninja Blade today. Pretty good game and I haven't faced any bugs. Looks like I'm lucky.


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2012)

^^i finished this last year. Only bug i faced that when i click exit to windows in main menu , everything freezes. So i did it task manager way.
Its good game, having lots of cambos.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Started Ninja Blade today. Pretty good game and I haven't faced any bugs. Looks like I'm lucky.



Awesome game it is....the fatality (stylish) moves is one of the best I have ever seen....



Kola2842 said:


> ^^i finished this last year. *Only bug i faced that when i click exit to windows in main menu , everything freezes*. So i did it task manager way.
> Its good game, having lots of cambos.



yeah me too


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2012)

Finished Sequence 9 in Assassins Creed 2 really a must play game(worth the money spent)....The Flying Machine mission last was awesome!!!!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 6, 2012)

Just finished Assassins creed 2. Awesome game. Must play everyone.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 6, 2012)

Uninstalled(out of frustration) L.A Noire due to poor performance.

Installed 
-Saints row-the third
-Driver-San Francisco
-Skyrim


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^i finished this last year. Only bug i faced that when i click exit to windows in main menu , everything freezes. So i did it task manager way.
> Its good game, having lots of cambos.



Well I didn't faced that bug at all. Its dosen't freezes at all. Also no crashes so far.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 7, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Finished Sequence 9 in Assassins Creed 2 really a must play game(worth the money spent)....The Flying Machine mission last was awesome!!!!


My all time favourite game. Especially those last missions where we have to kill 9 Savonarola's men are awesome.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> My all time favourite game. Especially those last missions where we have to kill 9 Savonarola's men are awesome.



Yeah i completed sequence 12 now in sequence 13,seq 14 is last going to complete in 1-2 days! Feeling happy


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2012)

Now at level 4 in skyrim...man i accidentally did the dragon shout on the king and the whole  kingdom was after me


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 9, 2012)

Completed assassins creed 2 WHAT A GAME!!!!!!!! uninstalled it and installed Modern warfare 4 again gonna wait some days will get Mw3 in few days .........


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

WTH you installed MW4 ?? This game has not released yet.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 9, 2012)

Completed-
halo
halo 2
mass effect 2
condition zero
age of empires triology
rise of nations
nfs ug2
carmageddon 2
railroad tycoon 1,2,3(used cheats in rrt)
rollercoaster tycoon 1&2
nfs 5(dnt remember its name)
road rash
midtown madness
little fighter 2(stage mode on difficult)
prince of persia forgotten sands
delta force 1&2
and many more games... Dnt remember all games... 

in progress-
fifa 2010 manager and player mode
bully scholarship edition


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> WTH you installed MW4 ?? This game has not released yet.



sorry  i meant to say cod 4 or modern warfare 1 thoughts just mixed


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2012)

well mixed.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Feb 11, 2012)

started playing MW3 and warhammer . .


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

installed *Hawx*....played 2-3 missions...got bored...uninstalled it.

Also installed '*The Darkness 2*' yesterday...and man its a good looking and a very gory game. I would say its a must play.


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2012)

Completed RED DEAD REDEMPTION! Liked it better than  GTA IV!!


----------



## Nipun (Feb 13, 2012)

I am playing GTA 4 again, the one I completed earlier was in offline profile 

10% done on day one.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I am playing GTA 4 again, the one I completed earlier was in offline profile
> 
> 10% done on day one.



are the missions and story line interesting...i didn't like earlier gta games except vice city


----------



## Nipun (Feb 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> are the missions and story line interesting...i didn't like earlier gta games except vice city


Yes, story is quite good(thats what I feel). I don't know stories of early versions of game, I used to skip through cut scenes


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> are the missions and story line interesting...i didn't like earlier gta games except vice city



best gta so far. And you didn't like gta games because you like Hitman.I'm vice-versa


----------



## Nipun (Feb 13, 2012)

Its 12% now.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Completed BF3 this afternoon and started MOH 2010.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally completed Virtua Tennis 4 again with 1033 stars.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 13, 2012)

Playing fifa 11 on gameranger.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> best gta so far. And you didn't like gta games because you like Hitman.I'm vice-versa



probably that could be the reason...well maybe that's why saints row too didn't kept me engaged for a long time.



Nipun said:


> Yes, story is quite good(thats what I feel). I don't know stories of early versions of game, I used to skip through cut scenes



I hv heard its pretty heavy on cpu and gfx...will it run on my config??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

currently playing crysis 2...stuck in finding a way to extraction point


----------



## Nipun (Feb 14, 2012)

18% GTA IV.

@Abhidev, it should run.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Pending:
Fallout New Vegas
Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim (duh!)
Call of Juarez : The Cartel

Now Playing:
Deus Ex 1

Last Completed:
Call Of Duty : MW3 (Completed in like 8 hours)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2012)

@ abhidev
Game will run but at low settings and resolution. Better skip it till you upgrade your pc.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 20, 2012)

Installed fifa 12, bought yesterday


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

Started COD WAW. I think it will be completed tomorrow. Oh wait I mean today.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

Level 6 sharpshooter in Killing Floor
Level 4 Medic


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Started COD WAW. I think it will be completed tomorrow. Oh wait I mean today.



the plane mission and nazi zombies are awesome!


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 20, 2012)

Resumed Burnout Paradise after six months. Just two wins away from a burnout license..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> the plane mission and nazi zombies are awesome!



Yeah they are. I guess I am on last mission. Its downfall I guess.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Still to finish, Alan Wake and The Drakness II


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally completed COD World at war. I think I'll resume wheelman for the time being


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 20, 2012)

Completed assassins creed revelations!!....cant wait for the next part!!!


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Feb 21, 2012)

Completed COD MW3 ,hehe the climax was amazing the last part is breathtaking.


----------



## Skud (Feb 21, 2012)

Completed NFS Run.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

Started Medal of honor 2010.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Completed COD MW3 ,hehe the climax was amazing the last part is breathtaking.



....the ultimate part is being dragged by price,while youre mates share mags and blow enemies #$%.
...and the most meorable moment:makarov. hanging by rope and price's cigar smoke rising up in melancholy....



Skud said:


> Completed NFS Run.



was it even worth playing!!??/
Blackbox has consistently delivered sucking nfs titles and ruined the gloss of Ultimate franchise.



gameranand said:


> Started Medal of honor 2010.



a solid shooter.
Although ending could have been better.


----------



## maddy1205 (Feb 22, 2012)

Umm....it was makrov hanging from rope...not shepherd..


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> the plane mission and nazi zombies are awesome!



THE best thing is falmethrowers..in the game..



maddy1205 said:


> Umm....it was makrov hanging from rope...not shepherd..


thats what happens when you play mw1 ,mw2 and mw3 in row madly without breaks...
CORRECTED


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> THE best thing is *falmethrowers*..in the game..
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you play mw1 ,mw2 and mw3 in row madly without breaks...
> CORRECTED


I can haz falmethrowers?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 22, 2012)

--In progress--

Skyrim



Spoiler



Lvl 53, going for Bards college, have to find the elder scrolls, the madness returns (daedric quest) , .....


S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod 



Spoiler



now friendly with bandits too, going to rescue Baron


Fallout 3 



Spoiler



lvl 21, going for Reiley Rangers quest


Fallout NV 



Spoiler



lvl 30, helping BoS here and there, killing Caeser's minions here and there


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 22, 2012)

Got cod mw3 yesterday and completed it today,best shooter played till now! The Iron lady(eiffel tower mission) was the best ever mission i played till now!!!


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Got cod mw3 yesterday and completed it today,best shooter played till now! The Iron lady(eiffel tower mission) was the best ever mission i played till now!!!



For me these are best one in order.

1.Bag & Drag.
2.Return To Sender(Storm Area was awesome!!!)
3.Down The Rabbit Hole



tkin said:


> I can haz falmethrowers?



i can haz RPG!???


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> For me these are best one in order.
> 
> 1.Bag & Drag.
> 2.Return To Sender(Storm Area was awesome!!!)
> ...


No you can't haz it.

Now that I got my M35 its time to finish Alan Wake


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> No you can't haz it.
> 
> Now that I got my M35 its time to finish Alan Wake



i think i haz it


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> THE best thing is falmethrowers..in the game..
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you play mw1 ,mw2 and mw3 in row madly without breaks...
> CORRECTED





tkin said:


> I can haz falmethrowers?





Sujeet said:


> For me these are best one in order.
> 
> 1.Bag & Drag.
> 2.Return To Sender(Storm Area was awesome!!!)
> ...





tkin said:


> No you can't haz it.
> 
> Now that I got my M35 its time to finish Alan Wake





Sujeet said:


> i think i haz it


you can haz this discussion in Alan Wake thread


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> you can haz this discussion in Alan Wake thread



LOL.....


----------



## Skud (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally started playing BFBC 2, got free in Origin courtesy of Sapphire Select Club. And man, this game rocks!!! Completely enjoying a FPS after a long long time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 26, 2012)

Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning
Saints Row The Thrid
Assassins Creed Relvations


Now playing:

Alan wake, Syndicate


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ You completed Kingdom of Amalur ???
How was it ?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2012)

Completed 'The Darkness II'...

will start with Shank 2 and Alan wake soon.


----------



## Neo (Feb 26, 2012)

Just started FEAR 3 , 2 days ago. One of the best games I've ever played. Currently on 3rd mission.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Completed 'The Darkness II'...
> 
> will start with Shank 2 and Alan wake soon.


Played darkness II upto a point, gets a bit boring, story makes no sense, graphics is cr@p, tried to pull a borderlands, but the cell shaded stuff do not go hand in hand with dark gameplay like Darkness.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 26, 2012)

Swimming in statistical world of Borderlands.

Finished Mass Effect 2 before that! Superb Game....of course i was very late to do that.!



tkin said:


> Played darkness II upto a point, gets a bit boring, story makes no sense, graphics is cr@p, tried to pull a borderlands, but the cell shaded stuff do not go hand in hand with dark gameplay like Darkness.



GFX are similar to F3AR ...bit more crap...


----------



## Skud (Feb 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> Played darkness II upto a point, gets a bit boring, story makes no sense, graphics is cr@p, tried to pull a borderlands, but the cell shaded stuff do not go hand in hand with dark gameplay like Darkness.




Tried hard to get the 1st game but its nowhere. In the original game you can actually watch a movie with your in-game girlfriend for as long as you want, without being disturbed by some scripted event. Heard this game is missing that feature.

That would have been the pinnacle of boredom in a game.


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 27, 2012)

I just started to wonder, how many of you actually OWN the games? Not to be bad, but seems like India is a good market for most of the games LOL. Ofcourse, if and only if all the games are genuine.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

^^
Don't ask don't tell.
Read gentleman rules for this forum.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

finished space marine, lovely graphics, but the whole game was waaaay too short.


Spoiler



also, the ending boss battle is too damn stupid. i mean, a space marine squad leader/captain against a chaos terminator??? its unfair right from the start, against the SM. thats one of the few bad things about this game 


but the combat is fun, the best accessory is the jump pack, i had a lot of fun with it (i was UNTOUCHABLE!!!! DEATH FROM THE SKIES!!!! HIS FIST STRIKES FROM THE HEAVENS!!! yaaaaay!!!)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> I just started to wonder, how many of you actually OWN the games? Not to be bad, but seems like India is a good market for most of the games LOL. Ofcourse, if and only if all the games are genuine.



Have a look at the Steam profile of a few members of this forum an check the number of games. It will silence you for good  


That said I am trying to complete GTA 4 for the second time. Thing is my friends always send me invite for a Multiplayer and I just forget how time passes when the MP game starts


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> Played darkness II upto a point, gets a bit boring, story makes no sense, graphics is cr@p, tried to pull a borderlands, but the cell shaded stuff do not go hand in hand with dark gameplay like Darkness.



I would not say boring...but repetitive...but I enjoyed it. Haven't played borderlands, is it a similar game?


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ there is hardly any similarity b/w the 2.
rather way too different..currently playing borderlands ...started liking it !


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's mine list of games I played recently
[Completed]
Call of Duty : World at War
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood
Burnout Paradise : The Ultimate Box
Portal II
Amnesia : The Dark Descent
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell : Conviction

[Still Playing]
Sis Meier's Civilization V
Split Second
Battlefield II
Gun
SBX Super Bike World Championship


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^ there is hardly any similarity b/w the 2.
> rather way too different..currently playing borderlands ...started liking it !



each one has his own opinions and likes...well i wasn't bored though it was repetitive. Anyways lets not argue on silly things...

can anyone redirect me to the borderlands thread if it already exists...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

@abhidev

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/131389-official-borderlands-thread-9.html


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Playing..

Settlers 7 (okayish.. very differnt from settlers series)
Disciples III (awesome)
Heroes VI Might and Magic (good)
King Arthur II (boring.. took 30 mins to install.. played for 3 mins, uninstalled in 30 secs)

Some1 please review Kingdom of Amalur


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @abhidev
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/131389-official-borderlands-thread-9.html



i have heard of this game a lot but never tried it...thanx mate


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> Playing..
> ...
> _King Arthur II (boring.. took 30 mins to install.. played for 3 mins, uninstalled in 30 secs)_...
> 
> Some1 please review Kingdom of Amalur





Heard and seen a lot about Kingdom of Amalur:Reckoning Looks promising.
IGN 9.5:Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - PC - IGN


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

Started NFS Run, thanks god, that blasted 30FPS cap has been removed finally, easy peesy.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2012)

Installed *Alan wake*....and man the lighting effects are just awesome and the environment is also well detailed....the shadows n all...simply gr8.


----------



## Skud (Feb 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Finally started playing BFBC 2, got free in Origin courtesy of Sapphire Select Club. And man, this game rocks!!! Completely enjoying a FPS after a long long time.




Looks like I was a bit too early with my praise, absence of quicksave is killing the fun for me. This is most likely going to my played but not finished category. Thank lord this is a free _maal._ Would have been very disappointed if I had spent money for this.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 29, 2012)

Playing SSX 3 now.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Welcome back. Where were you ??

Completed MOH 2010.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 1, 2012)

dun with bfbc2 replay . campaign at hardest difficulty.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Done with BFBC2. Pondering over next one. Vietnam expansion due, as Origin is having some problem over activation.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Started NFS Run, thanks god, that blasted 30FPS cap has been removed finally, easy peesy.



how many fps do u get and at what resolu.. and settings ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> how many fps do u get and at what resolu.. and settings ?


Replying in a few hours, reinstalled OS, have to test this out.

PS: Ran fine on my friends 6770 @ 1440x900.


----------



## Neo (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay. So reached 8th mission. I want to kill that damn 'bhutni' . Sometimes the game scares the hell outta me. Especially when you are playing alone.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

^^  FEAR?

WTF is wrong with this forum, why is it automatically changing caps to smalls when I make a small post(like just FEAR)? I hate this 

Killed the fear in FEAR, see what I did there?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> Okay. So reached 8th mission. I want to kill that damn 'bhutni' . Sometimes the game scares the hell outta me. Especially when you are playing alone.



sadly you will never get to kill her!!

Finished in one day. Damn gud shooter. previous installments are far more scary and addictive


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 4, 2012)

how much time do u guys spend everyday on gaming?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Mar 4, 2012)

Me playing The Witcher these days..well am at the epilogue now..missed some quests like the 3 monster hunts and the dentist's quests..I guess it needs an urgent playthrough again 

Finished with The Witcher...Played a good RPG after a long time..the previous one was Fallout NV  
Off to Mass Effect 1


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Me playing The Witcher these days..well am at the epilogue now..missed some quests like the 3 monster hunts and the dentist's quests..I guess it needs an urgent playthrough again
> 
> Finished with The Witcher...Played a good RPG after a long time..the previous one was Fallout NV
> Off to *Mass Effect 1*


Hopefully you have a lot of patience, if you want to collect all weapons etc and do all missions you'll need a lot of it, a lot.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 4, 2012)

9P.M to 4A.M,currently playing blood stone and iam lovin it. 





pkkumarcool said:


> how much time do u guys spend everyday on gaming?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> 9P.M to 4A.M,currently playing blood stone and iam lovin it.



LOL!! my parents would kill me if i do that!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> how much time do u guys spend everyday on gaming?



Used to play 4 to 5 hours before atleast. But now only an hour or two at max.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Used to play 4 to 5 hours before atleast. But now only an hour or two at max.



even i think to play max 1 hr but cant resist myself to 3hrs atlast my mother have to snatch my keyboard away...


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2012)

I played continuously for more than 5 hours. Alan Wake was it, tried to finish it but couldn't/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2012)

just completed thunder run mission in bf3 and i will have to say what a game EA has made its realism at its best u can see those affects in especially this mission sunshine seems so orignal and tanks passing through dusty deserts...


----------



## pratzgh1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to play 2-3 hours daily when studying. Now while working its 2-3 hours per month. 

Also, thank goodness finished all the major titles as they came. I would have never got time now. Although now have installed alan wake and played 15minutes. Also have installed Darksiders again, as i had to quit it due to corrupt game files. Will play it again and complete it before Darksiders 2 comes out.

Just for the back log purpose i still have NFS run installed, playing it slow by purpose as i think of racing as a filler game amongst other intense games. 

I just wish i had an hour per day, i would have completed Witcher 2 too, which still is occupying all the disk space all around.


----------



## somebodysme (Mar 5, 2012)

These are the names I can remember right now, will add more as I complete or remember the games/ names.

Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed 2
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Battlefield 3
BioShock
Bioshock 2
Blur
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Call of Duty World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Conflict: Desert Storm
Crysis
Crysis 2
Crysis Warhead
Devil May Cry 4
Fallout 3
Fallout: New Vegas
Far Cry
Freedom Fighters
Grand Theft Auto IV
Homefront
Mafia II
Mass Effect 2
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Medal of Honor
Metro 2033: The Last Refuge
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Undercover
NFS Hot Pursuit
NFS The Run
Portal
Portal 2
Prince of Persia
Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
PROTOTYPE
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Singularity
Split/Second
The Elders Scroll V: Skyrim
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^  FEAR?
> 
> WTF is wrong with this forum, why is it automatically changing caps to smalls when I make a small post(like just FEAR)? I hate this
> 
> Killed the fear in FEAR, see what I did there?



Yeah, FEAR. 
What did you do there?


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> sadly you will never get to kill her!!
> 
> Finished in one day. Damn gud shooter. previous installments are far more scary and addictive



How did you finished in 1 day? 
I'm playing it from 1 week and still not finished.:what:


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> How did you finished in 1 day?
> I'm playing it from 1 week and still not finished.:what:



it hardly features a gamelength of 6-7 hrs...i think..
i played on normal difficulty...and before that only i had my hands dirty on fear: perseus mandate and fear: project origin.

So it was kinda easy to remain in flow.
Other than those big bots in the beginning..the whole game felt more like a typical fps shooter rather than a survival horror.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur 



Spoiler



on level 15, doings quests in Plains of Ethrhell,scavenging for armor sets


S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod 



Spoiler



working with bandits on missions like fetching items(not killing loners and all)


Skyrim-- paused
Fallout 3 --paused
Fallout NV --paused


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 6, 2012)

PC
mass effect 2 
Dragon age origins 
Dragon age 2
command and conquer 3
command and conquer 3 Kane's Wrath
Battlefield 3
FIFA 12
Darksiders
Devil may cry 4
Gears of war
Mass effect 
Crysis
command and conquer 4
starcraft 2 wing's of liberty
Grand theft auto 4


----------



## Neo (Mar 6, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> it hardly features a gamelength of 6-7 hrs...i think..
> i played on normal difficulty...and before that only i had my hands dirty on fear: perseus mandate and fear: project origin.
> 
> So it was kinda easy to remain in flow.
> Other than those big bots in the beginning..the whole game felt more like a typical fps shooter rather than a survival horror.



What? :what: those big bots are the beginning? I'm currently fighting a big bot. :sly:


----------



## Neo (Mar 7, 2012)

Completed FEAR 3.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Mar 7, 2012)

Currently playing medal of honor (2010)  & side by side playing ashes 2009  its really fun to play this game I win the t-20 cup & world cup in the game hehehehehe   .


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

Royal_tarun said:


> What? :what: those big bots are the beginning? I'm currently fighting a big bot. :sly:



...was talking bout the bot dude which appears in 2nd level..i guess...which u have to bust down using r.launcher.

in later part of game u get multiple oppurtunity to ride them and fight others.

u must have come to know that anyway since u have finished it now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2012)

Started BF3


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2012)

Ended Bf3!!!! AWesome but SP campaign could have been better.......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally completed WHEELMAN. Pretty good game but was monotonous at times.


----------



## Alok (Mar 11, 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum . Killed Bane, 

challenges 3%
Riddles 48/240
upgrades 6/20
completed 15%


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

^^lol ..btw...batman never kills anyone...and r u talking bout bane??
he aint dead anyway he is back in arkham city.


----------



## Alok (Mar 11, 2012)

^Oh Batmobile shot him, i though him dead. Lol.
Btw its my first Batman game and it is great. I like free flow combat and those cambos.

First superhero game which i liked.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

free flow , fluidly animated ,combo based combat sytem is the real beauty of batman's game mechanics.


----------



## Alok (Mar 11, 2012)

^yeah, and those riddles and challenges.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

and maybe to your surprise it holds guinesse world record for most crtically acclaimed superhero game

riddles were quite  witty.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Started playing THE GODFATHER 2 yesterday. The game is good but the awesomeness is missing.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

^^that game is quite frustrating towards the end.


----------



## Alok (Mar 11, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> and maybe to your surprise it holds guinesse world record for most crtically acclaimed superhero game



i know that already. yes it is best superhero game i ever played.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^that game is quite frustrating towards the end.



Lets see. Right now in florida. Got 3 weapon upgrades.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

Completed Battlefield 3


----------



## abhidev (Mar 11, 2012)

At level 15...in SKYRIM


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

Playing DPTEAO:Kingdom Of PAIN i.e *D*ont *P*lay *T*ill *E*xams *A*re *O*ver.!!!lol


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL I actually like to play more in exam times.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

Completed assassin's creed revelations and started playing Darkness II and Jurassic park


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally completed The Godfather 2 game.
Pretty good game I must say but not as
good as the previous game. Also the
story is kinda predictive if you have
watched the movie.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

^^^err...actually story dont stand a chance compared to orginal movies.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah you are right. But its predictable for sure as I have watched all Godfather movies.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol most or should is say all of the games based on same plot as their  movie counterpart fails miserably..actually that's the case with modern movie based titles which undergo very restricted dev time cycle before relase.
Though james bond quantum of solace and godfather are quite good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Well yes you are right about this. Most games fails. Godfather was real good with story revolving around you but in Godfather 2 you don't feel like you are a part of the story at all.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 14, 2012)

Started Shadow of Collosus a few days back. Its long boss fights and puzzles take time, but surprisingly you never get frustrated.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ welcome back. Where were you for so long ?
Please suggest me a game to play.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> Completed assassin's creed revelations and started playing Darkness II and Jurassic park



Is there a game named jurrasic park too?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

^^ yes.


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Is there a game named jurrasic park too?


Its a point and click game, don't bother getting it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur <--on level 32, doings quests in Adessa
S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod <--beta testing
NFS Carbon <--just installed, never played it before.So thought of giving it a try
Skyrim-- paused
Fallout 3 --paused
Fallout NV --paused


----------



## Alok (Mar 14, 2012)

^^i finished carbon long ago. Liked drift challenges.

Currently:
Batman arkham asylum = 22%

Witcher 2= started (in underground way to temple)


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> Is there a game named jurrasic park too?



yep.

BTW, your user name reminds me of an old movie 



tkin said:


> Its a point and click game, don't bother getting it.



a good game for a change of taste


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2012)

Will start Fallout new vegas if it runs nicely on my current system or will see for another game.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 15, 2012)

^^report back how it was once you are done with it.I will consider playing it after that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2012)

Just installed it although haven't ran it yet. Hope it runs like a cheese.


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

Beating my two friends badly in Fifa 12:clap:


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

It does runs smoothly with highest settings. I think its patch magic as previouscy it didn't. Anyways I'll continue the game.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't forget to install the DLCs along with the game to have a more enjoyable experience


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> Don't forget to install the DLCs along with the game to have a more enjoyable experience



I already have.
1. Dead Money
2. Honest Hearts
3. Old World Blues
4. Lonesome Road
5. Some packs like tribal, mercenary, carvarn, classic.

Did I missed something ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

Completed the Darknes II .. now playing vendettas


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2012)

^vendettas which game is that?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

google it


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Completed Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 3 yesterday, was a good game


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

Borderlands Co-op<-- level 28, going to kill Krom
 NFS Carbon <--just won 1st race
 S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod <--beta testing|paused
 Kingdoms of Amalur <--paused
 Skyrim-- paused
 Fallout 3 --paused
 Fallout NV --paused


----------



## staticsid (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice thread 

My backlog would read like the past two year's entire release schedule ! Except COD and GTA


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

Borderlands..Paused.
Anyways Coop/Mp rocks.
Sp is crap.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Borderlands Co-op<-- level 28, going to kill Krom
> NFS Carbon <--just won 1st race
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod <--beta testing|paused
> Kingdoms of Amalur <--paused
> ...



illegal!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> illegal!!!



only final quest is left


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

@ Oh boy you haven't completed Fallout 3 yet. You have been playing it for like months AFAIK.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

not every one is a pro bro...like u...!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> only final quest is left



i meant fallout 3 is banned in india..


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

*Serious Sam 3:* Don't think I am gonna complete this one, although the shooting mechanics is pretty good with fair combination of weapons. One biggest problem I have found is that it compensates dumb enemies by throwing endless number of them at you. Dying is more easy than killing. Already on God mod for certain phases, which is killing the fun. Story is non-existent, graphics gorgeous, audio effects are OK, levels become boring as there's no change of your surroundings, its the same old desert.

*Post Apocalyptic Mayhem:* Another swallow racing game. It could have been fun but very few tracks with no replay value. Against AI you have to actually slow down to keep pace with other cars so that you can destroy them and rake up points. Simply keeping in front of the pack means nothing in this game. Environments are good but lack of content and lame mechanics kill the fun.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Currenty playing brother in arms hill highway and wolfstein


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Oh boy you haven't completed Fallout 3 yet. You have been playing it for like months AFAIK.


yea...added broken steel DLC...so was exploring a bit


pkkumarcool said:


> i meant fallout 3 is banned in india..



err.. sorry man..
will purchase it for sure


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

^^lol..you are not getting the point.U cant purchase fallout 3 in india since it wasnt released in india by Bethseda due to Religiously flaming content associated with killing of three headed cow named brahmin in the game.

It isnt officialy available in india @pkumar...man it isnt banned..its just not released india.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^lol..you are not getting the point.U cant purchase fallout 3 in india since it wasnt released in india by Bethseda due to Religiously flaming content associated with killing of three headed cow named brahmin in the game.
> 
> It isnt officialy available in india @pkumar...man it isnt banned..its just not released india.



and you didnt get my point
i know its banned here coz of typical Yndian accusations

and i can buy that game here
*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW3249
*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW3939


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> not every one is a pro bro...like u...!!



Actually I usually play one game at a time.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

@piyush....nextworld has habit of showcasing titles which arent even available....these. arent my words."
They have done this multiple times.

Otherthan nextworld no other store has got it.ever wondered over this.

Try Steam!!



gameranand said:


> Actually I usually play one game at a time.


So do I!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^vendettas which game is that?



it's actually a co-op type mode of the Darkness II but you can play it as a single player too 

BTW, Currently playing Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and just finished a big monkey like boss battle to get into the outer world


----------



## Achuth (Mar 19, 2012)

MW3 - finished  [now MP]
Syndicate : Paused
Arkham city : finished
Mass Effect 3 : gonna start when flipkart delivers it to my house 
Battlefield 3 : SP completed , playing MP 72 hours passed .. still playin


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2012)

Achuth said:


> MW3 - finished  [now MP]
> Syndicate : Paused
> Arkham city : finished
> Mass Effect 3 : gonna start when flipkart delivers it to my house
> Battlefield 3 : SP completed , playing MP 72 hours passed .. still playin



how much is the total game progress of Batman, and I mean total game progress not the actual story progress???


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

Started battlefield bad company 2 best world war 2 shooter ever played..the best thing i liked is u can sit in any vehicle standing in gameplay..now reached level 3...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

^^Crysis Frachise is also Sandbox Shooter like BFBC2(Not BF3 Though) and you can drive any of the available vehicles in that too.
The real beauty of Sandbox Shooters Like BFBC2 Shines in MP!!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

but its not a world war 2 game...


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

so what..its a game..its a shooter...its a fps...its a sandbox game...and at top of all...ITS CRYSIS!!!
Not every shooter is meant to be based on World War Scene!

BTW..LOL What are you talking about ??!!! *BFBC2 Is not about world war 2!!!*
Only the first mission is..........


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Started battlefield bad company 2 best world war 2 shooter ever played..the best thing i liked is u can sit in any vehicle standing in gameplay..now reached level 3...



BFBC2 is a modern time shooter not a WW2 game. Just play forward you'll find it out. Anyways real nice game for sure and comments are quite funny.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

oh then its great!! i m now in bolivia mission...



Sujeet said:


> so what..its a game..its a shooter...its a fps...its a sandbox game...and at top of all...ITS CRYSIS!!!
> Not every shooter is meant to be based on World War Scene!
> 
> BTW..LOL What are you talking about ??!!! *BFBC2 Is not about world war 2!!!*
> Only the first mission is..........



sorry i dont care what it is but i only know it didnt ran on my system....LOL...



gameranand said:


> BFBC2 is a modern time shooter not a WW2 game. Just play forward you'll find it out. Anyways real nice game for sure and comments are quite funny.



i was thinking its a ww2 only coz i watched cutscenes of 1st mission then i skipped cutscenes....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> o
> 
> 
> i was thinking its a ww2 only coz i watched cutscenes of 1st mission then i *skipped cutscenes..*..



See. Thats what happens when you skip those Cut Scenes


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

I never skip the cutscenes because for me story of the game is really really important even if its not that great.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> See. Thats what happens when you skip those Cut Scenes



Yeah right


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 21, 2012)

^^Better not skip those Cut scens the next time you see them.


----------



## jasku (Mar 21, 2012)

Started ME3, got off to a dramatic start!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2012)

Skipping could be ok for FPS but for other genres its a big no.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah.....i never skipped any cutscene in ac 2 coz i really liked the story from beginning......
(its a different thing that u cant skip it either!)


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Skipping could be ok for FPS but for other genres its a big no.



I never skip any cut scene in any games ... even I like to watch intro vids .. every time I start L4D 1 or 2 I still watch the intro vid and that feels great


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> I never skip any cut scene in any games ... even I like to watch intro vids .. every time I start L4D 1 or 2 I still watch the intro vid and that feels great



Well I also don't skip cut scenes at all but seeing intro everything is not my thing. I see that 2-3 times and after that I'll skip it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

Completed Max Payne 2


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

First time or re-run?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> First time or re-run?



Well I had played 30% of MP2 on my old p4 machine (128MB RAM) 40GB HDD
but it fried my mobo due to 6hrs of MP2 gaming

this was my 2nd time & completed it finally


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice way to gear up for MP3.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2012)

Level 18.
25+ hours in Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

Finished Angry Birds Space (android)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 28, 2012)

Finished all level available in angry birds space pc demo


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Have played around 40~ hours of Dirt 3(my steam profile shows this number)
and have 3 tours in the final season left and the last zone in Battersea.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2012)

Episode 3 completed in '*Alan Wake*'


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Episode 3 completed in '*Alan Wake*'



not yet started 
1st will start arkham city


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2012)

Fallout 3
did colin moriarty's quest about getting caps from Silver


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Fallout 3
> did colin moriarty's quest about getting caps from Silver


Hmm.. so you forced her to spit out the caps or remained to the good side??
I am just asking for the Karma point of view.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> not yet started
> 1st will start arkham city



you will start arkham city now ???


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Any problem? I am yet to start.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

Pending list

Witcher 2
Fallout 3
Arkham City
Alan wake
AC:Brotherhood 



Skud said:


> Any problem? I am yet to start.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

Shank 2 ..Done with it ...took my Whole Day.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> Any problem? I am yet to start.



I mean how can you wait so long for such an awesome game???


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I mean how can you wait so long for such an awesome game???



Well most of us have to play this waiting game. I am stuck in the first mission of Battlefield 3. Just have no time to play.
I just managed to gather time to complete Modern Warfare 3


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2012)

Just completed Battlefield Bad Company 2(I know i took too long).Damn Awesome game i must say and the boys still didnt get retirement!  in the end.Hoping a sequal of it soon!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I mean how can you wait so long for such an awesome game???



Time is not in plenty. Take my example right now I am playing Fallout New Vegas so I am missing all the titles releasing nowdays and I am sure that I'll play this game for around 1 month or more.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> Hmm.. so you forced her to spit out the caps or remained to the good side??
> I am just asking for the Karma point of view.



remained on the good side


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2012)

Completed COD2 (great), Prototype (stoopid) and Angry Birds Space (freakin' awesome).

Waiting for *Sam* to come to my place so I can get more games.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

after a long time I've seen someone played CoD 2  - really an epic title.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> after a long time I've seen someone played CoD 2  - really an epic title.



thanks. yes it felt great. lucid controls. excellent atmosphere. a must-play indeed.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Time is not in plenty. Take my example right now I am playing Fallout New Vegas so I am missing all the titles releasing nowdays and I am sure that I'll play this game for around 1 month or more.



exactly...well even I haven't played games from past 2 weeks or so


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

Started - Ridge Racer Unbounded
Restarted - Split/Second


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^^any connection...perhaps destructive events of Ridge Racer Unbounde reminded you of event trigering of Split second..


----------



## Neuron (Apr 4, 2012)

Completed Starcraft 2:Wings of Liberty and playing it again.I'm not a huge rts fan but blizzard games can't be categorized as rpg or rts or anything if you know what i mean.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^any connection...perhaps destructive events of Ridge Racer Unbounde reminded you of event trigering of Split second..



Yeah he is kind of comparing them.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2012)

lol... No comparison between the two. RRU is not a game you will ever come back, or even remember for any length of time.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R mega mod <--1.0.9.6 working good, going for first set of docs in lab
 Kingdoms of Amalur <--doing travelers quests
 Fallout NV <--installed several DLCs
 Skyrim <-- paused
 Fallout 3 <--paused
 NFS Carbon <--paused


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL when are you going to complete F3& FNV ?? I guess I'll complete the game before you.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> LOL when are you going to complete F3& FNV ?? I guess I'll complete the game before you.



hehehe....
I've completed FNV
just installed DLCs (coz they are not yet completed)

and regarding F3
only last mission is left and BoS DLC is already installed
so just thinking whether to complete last mission or that DLC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2012)

You can't play BoS unless you have completed the main quest.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

Finished Main campaign of Saints Row:The Third.
One hell of a game i will never forget.
Just one thing:
"To talk of making sense in SRT3 is senseless"

Took my precious 13.2 hrs(Just one day!) to complete but seriously worth the play.

Currently on *Mission 6-Awakening* in Crysis


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Finished Main campaign of Saints Row:The Third.
> One hell of a game i will never forget.
> Just one thing:
> "To talk of making sense in SRT3 is senseless"
> ...


SRT3 felt monotonous to me
the fighting sequence were unnecessarily long
that made me uninstalled it


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 5, 2012)

^^which mission??
fight b/w stag and luchadores.
Upto which mission did u play??

No offence but SRT3 is one of the many game i played with such huge variety of missions and activities.
On one mission you are fighting on rickshaw and few sequences later you are hunting zombies in deserted Towns..the very next you are driving with tiger on your side !!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^which mission??
> fight b/w stag and luchadores.
> Upto which mission did u play??
> 
> ...



well I played till I got my first safe house
and all the missions before it were too long... I mean killing those guys while falling down....

may be I should have given some more time


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 6, 2012)

^^yup you should have held it for longer.
Actually all those missions in SRT3 which mark next phase in story are quite long though they are never boring as long as one can save their lives since dying is always frustrating and in this game you dont get to save in between missions and only checkpoints are there to help.
...You are talking of the cargo falling down from the aeroplane..that was very cinematic ..!.A similar mission is there in third quarter of the game..in case you wanna play it again.

On of best levels were the Tron-style mission inside a virtual reality game running on opponents main frame computer!!!(Game inside game.lol)


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

Started playing *7554* - this is a first person shooter set against the historical backdrop of the climatic conclusion to the first Indochina War between the Vietnam Army and French army.

Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning - currently playing Old Friends, New Foes quests - will go to meet Meet Nyralim today 

Started Playing Ridge Racer Unbounded - won couple of event but the game is tough so playing it for 30-45 mins a day.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Startdd NFS HP 2010 & Shift alongside FNV.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

Witcher 2 and crysis 2 with Fifa 12.


----------



## Skud (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridge Racer Unbounded - in never finished bin.
Split/Second - re-completed

Now time to recover my precious SSD space to welcome Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2012)

was playing Batman:AC but my graphics card   gone Kaput (RIP)....sent for RMA


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Started playing Deus EX again,doing a non lethal only play.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

in Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning defeated Gnarsh and gain access to the Garden of YSA


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2012)

Completed the main story of Alan wake...the tornado level was awesome...awesome effects.loved it. Will continue with the specials


----------



## utkarsh73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Installing Lost Planet 2 now. Don't know what to expect from it as I never played its previous titles.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2012)

finally completed Fallout 3 main story 
one critical question:


Spoiler



did the protagonist's dad really die?
I thought there must be some surprise like hindi movies 

also
My game crashed each time when I asked Fawkess to activate the purifier
So had to do it on my own
so, are there any different endings depending upon the decision you made at last?


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 12, 2012)

Piyush said:


> finally completed Fallout 3 main story
> one critical question:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yep, James dies. 

The ending cut-scene depends upon your entire game's decisions.
One example could be, if you choose to help Agatha recovering a Violin, it'll be played continuously in background. There are many more factors. Also choosing to activate the purifier gives you +1000 Karma in one shot.     I always choose that option. (but i already have +1000 karma by the time I reach there. )


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2012)

Now playing ICO.


Spoiler



*PC
*
The Bacoing
Madballs in Babo : Invasion
Sol Survivor
Beat Hazard
Plain Sight
Killing Floor
Dead Island
Bastion
CoJ The Cartel
Blocks that matter
The Binding of Issac
A.R.E.S.
Gemini Rue
Nimbus
Sanctum
Battlefield 3 [Campaign]
Frozen Synapsis
SpaceChem
Trauma
Hammerfight
Osmos
Atom Zombie Shooter
And Yet it moves
Revenge of the titans
VVVVVV
Overlord II
Cogs
Voxatron


Deus Ex Human Revolution
Crayon Physics
The Secret of Monkey Island 2 : Lee Chuck's Revenge
Trine
F.3.A.R
The Secret of Monkey Island
Machinarium
Braid
Red Faction Armageddon
Borderlands
Bully Scholarship Edition
The Witcher
The Witcher 2
    COD Black Ops
    Portal 1
Portal 2

*
PS3*

ICO
Resistance 3

LittleBigPlanet 2
inFamous Festival of Blood
Shadow of the Colossus
LittleBigPlanet
Outland
Alice: Madness Returns
Shadow of the Damned
L.A. Noire
inFamous 2
inFamous
Heavenly Sword
Killzone 3

*Trash Can*
Steel Storm Burning Retribution
Shadowgrounds
Shadowgrounds Survivor
OverLord
DiRT 3


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

Started Skyrim.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Now playing ICO.



Apparently thats our Forum Admin's name !
I read in one of the thread that he changed his name to *ico *because because he was greatly influenced by ico.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

^ it was one of best ps2 games. I like the story very much.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2012)

Completed Fallout 3  

-->Fallout NV : Helping Followers of apocalypse
-->Kingdoms of Amalur: completed Adessa quests
-->NFS Carbon: took over Fortuna territory along with boss car 
-->SOC Mega mod: in Swamps right now, figuring out how to kill Librarian (yea.. from Metro 2033  )


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ it was one of best ps2 games. I like the story very much.



The distinct visuals are unforgettable.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning* - now in Ayten - doing a quest about the stone circle but every time a Niskaru is summoning and making it hard ( finished the Niskaru 4 times already ) but I will finish the Niskaru and the quest today, anyway


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas - Nearly found every follower but I still prefer BOONE & ED-E.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

Started playing Legend of Grimrock.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ what type of game is this ?



gameranand said:


> Fallout New Vegas - Nearly found every follower but I still prefer BOONE & ED-E.



I prefer Cassidy and Veronica


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2012)

Playing Prince of Persia (2008). Really monotonous. :/
Waiting for MW3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ what type of game is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Cassidy and Veronica



But you can only have 1 human companion if I am right.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> But you can only have 1 human companion if I am right.



he meant out of all companions he liked those 2 the most 
well I liked veronica too (for her cheesy dialogues and power punches) and Arcade Gannon


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ what type of game is this ?




Old school Dungeon crawler RPG. Here's a little intro from GOG:-



> Legend of Grimrock sports tile-based movement combined with real-time combat. You control a party of four prisoners, either using the pre-made adventurers or by carefully creating your own desperate crew. You have only three classes: fighter, rogue, and mage, but the addition of minotaurs or insectoids races mixes things up a little and assures future replay value. Then the crawling and hacking begins--and that’s what’s most important about an action RPG. The fights are tough and require planning and some evasive movements, but the learning curve allows you to adjust to the grid-based waltz of step forward--attack--step backward--magic--step left--avoid in a minuet of death. The combination of atmospheric sounds (wind, whispers, and monster growls somewhere), some clever and demanding puzzles, amazing monster design (killer snails!), and impressive detail poured into Grimrock dungeons make the game one of the finest dungeon crawls ever made.




So far the experience is very very satisfying. You won't get free, mouse-based movement like bigger titles, but I can assure you the gameplay is really good.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually I like stealth kills so prefer them.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ I prefer gun blazing action and direct fight more - anyway, sometime ( saving ) the companions can be a real PITA if you are playing in hardcore mode. 

@ *SKud* - thanks for the info on _Legend of Grimrock_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 15, 2012)

Started Race Driver - GRID.


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

Bf3 > Night Shift.

Arkham Asylum > Botanical Gardens

Crysis 2 > paused
Witcher 2 > paused


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Pause all others & Play Crysis 2 till Credit starts rolling!


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2012)

^ok Currently playing > making way to plaza to locate hive entrance.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

^^
Youre gonna have one hell of a ride.Literally!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Thinking of starting NFS Shift again after watching a trailer. Will see if it runs on full settings or won't start it.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Started Mini Ninja.
Such an awesome game.Must Say.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 15, 2012)

started and finished syndicate in 6.5 hours....:O:O  
very short..:\


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Playing FIFA 12
Reached division 5 in head to head seasons online.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

ritvij said:


> started and finished syndicate in 6.5 hours....:O:O
> very short..:\



I've played it but never felt the urge to finish it.

currently making friend's in KOAR to get help in battle.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

Started playing the other day Grand Theft Auto 4: Episodes for Liberty City  


			
				 Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:
			
		

> Started Race Driver - GRID.



This one will go on for long. Be sure not to skip the Le Mans races though


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

Finished Arkham Asylum just now. 

Planning for Arkham City.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> This one will go on for long. Be sure not to skip the Le Mans races though



Dude, I can't friggin' race in GRID with keyboard. I even tried turning off stability control; helped somewhat, but still the wheels act like they got ****in' minds of their own. 

*Result:* Uninstalled it. 

*Backup plan:* *CoD: MW* is almost ready to play. Gonna get *DiRT 2* after it finishes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2012)

wow lots of gaming happening here & i m stucked with dead pc : ( when will i get my card


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2012)

Uninstalled BC2 after level 24, got all the weapons. I was wasting too much time.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 16, 2012)

started ridge racer: unbounded... mahn.. is it my bad playing or is it really tough to control the car in drift mode..?


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Dude, I can't friggin' race in GRID with keyboard. I even tried turning off stability control; helped somewhat, but still the wheels act like they got ****in' minds of their own.
> 
> *Result:* Uninstalled it.
> 
> *Backup plan:* *CoD: MW* is almost ready to play. Gonna get *DiRT 2* after it finishes.




I doubt you can handle cars in Dirt 2 if you have found racing in GRID impossible. 




ritvij said:


> started ridge racer: unbounded... mahn.. is it my bad playing or is it really tough to control the car in drift mode..?




It's not your bad playing for sure.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

the first Drift race ain't that tough but the second even pissed me off ...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Dude, I can't friggin' race in GRID with keyboard. I even tried turning off stability control; helped somewhat, but still the wheels act like they got ****in' minds of their own.
> 
> *Result:* Uninstalled it.
> 
> *Backup plan:* *CoD: MW* is almost ready to play. Gonna get *DiRT 2* after it finishes.



Try harder with GRID. Use brakes wisely and deacceleration.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

Grid needs a lt of tweaking in driving settings,,eg acceleration,threshold etc,tweak it till your not comfortable but still it will give you a hard time.
Its one hell of a arcade simulator thats so damn hard to master!!!


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Never tweaked anything in GRID, and playing that game since ages. May be that type of driving suits me.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Witcher 2-Prelude to war:Arden 
Crysis 2-Will start in some time


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 17, 2012)

Started *CoD:MW*. Its freakin' awesome!!! 

*@Skud*  Isn't *DiRT 2* car-handling the same as in *NFS*? If it handles like *GRID* then I might have to get some other game, say, *CoD:MW2*.


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Started *CoD:MW*. Its freakin' awesome!!!
> 
> *@Skud*  Isn't *DiRT 2* car-handling the same as in *NFS*? If it handles like *GRID* then I might have to get some other game, say, *CoD:MW2*.




Dirt 2 compared to NFS? Well, I don't think so. It's a pure rally racing. In fact, GRID has more arcade element than Dirt 2.


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2012)

Skyrim > killed first dragon

bf3 > comrades.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

Skud said:


> Never tweaked anything in GRID, and playing that game since ages. May be that type of driving suits me.



the GTR series and some other sim car racing games will also suit you 

BTW, started playing Depth Hunter .. now this is a very different game in which I've to hunt down fishes and take pics of'em


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> the GTR series and some other sim car racing games will also suit you




As long as the learning curve is not very steep. 

I remember mastering the car first time in CMR and RBR was very very satisfying.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 18, 2012)

Finished *CoD:MW*!! Very satisfying experience.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 18, 2012)

Just finished off Mass effect 1 & 2 .....still figuring out if I should start off 3 ...that would mean a further 20 hours disappearing into the void....


----------



## ritvij (Apr 18, 2012)

thinking of buying crysis 1 for 230 bucks on flipkart.. shall i?? have already finished crysis2...


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2012)

Get it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

Started playing Shank .. the action is just amazing .. defeated the first boss


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2012)

Finished *CoD:MW2* as well. Gonna get *MW3* in 1-2 days.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> Started playing Shank .. the action is just amazing .. defeated the first boss


Shank 1.??
I recently finished shank 2.
Have you played Shank 2.
In case you have please tell me how it plays with respect to Shank 2,I will get it too then.
I skipped shank 1 because i read a lot that it was quite frustrating and not up to the mark.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2012)

Started *DiRT 2*. Handling is fine.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Shank 1.??
> I recently finished shank 2.
> Have you played Shank 2.
> In case you have please tell me how it plays with respect to Shank 2,I will get it too then.
> I skipped shank 1 because i read a lot that it was quite frustrating and not up to the mark.



I've started with Shank 2 but felt the urge to play Shank 1 first - the storyline ( though it's too tiny ) of Shank 1 is better than Shank 2 IMO and even the action - finished 3 boss battles so far.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2012)

Battlefield 3-finished
Crysis2 -finised
Skyrim - exploring....,,


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> I've started with Shank 2 but felt the urge to play Shank 1 first - the storyline ( though it's too tiny ) of Shank 1 is better than Shank 2 IMO and even the action - finished 3 boss battles so far.



Well.Time for me to play Shank 1.Then.
**Opens Steam Acount**


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

Resumed Fallout new vegas again.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

Last BOSS Fight.Mini NINJAAA!!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Resumed Fallout new vegas again.



i'll start it for first time after finishing Skyrim. Never played any fallout before.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

^Try playing the previous ones in series.Worth it.!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 23, 2012)

Finished ME1 twice in succession..with opposite choices in game..and already 80% through in ME2 with my first profile "***** Shepard"


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - exploring and completing quests in Rathir


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> i'll start it for first time after finishing Skyrim. Never played any fallout before.



Start from fallout 3.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Apr 23, 2012)

Started POP Warrior within after a long time. Going to confront Dahaka for the final fight. Camera angles are awful in this game.
Also started Batman: Arkham City in game+ mode. Combat is really tough without the counter symbol.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 23, 2012)

just starting saints row the third..

PS: bought crysis from flipkart.. will start after saints ends.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Finished Samrost2. Too short but nice. A must for players who liked Machinarium.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2012)

Re installed Skyrim in hope of finishing it from where I left last time

Kingdom of Amalur -->Travelers quests almost complete
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Mega Mod -->in Swamps trying to figure out "how to kill Librarian?"
NFS Carbon -->Took over the 2nd region Boss
Fallout NV -->Going to Vault 3


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - completed all of the quests of Rathir's citizen.

SHANK - will begin the boss battle with Butcher today.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm stuck in MW1 from months at a level where I always die.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ In which level ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

i guess hes dying in all ghillied up missions last part


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 24, 2012)

The ghillie mission was a brilliant tactical/stealth scenario. I excelled at it. (only till hardened) 

*@dashing.sujay* Clear your head. Listen to what McMillan says and "don't do anything stupid".


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 25, 2012)

Started *CoD: Black Ops* now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ In which level ?





pkkumarcool said:


> i guess hes dying in all ghillied up missions last part





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The ghillie mission was a brilliant tactical/stealth scenario. I excelled at it. (only till hardened)
> 
> *@dashing.sujay* Clear your head. Listen to what McMillan says and "don't do anything stupid".



Forgot the name. The game is no more saved, will have to play again till there. I'm explaining the scenario. Mission started:
>I'm dropped by helicopter along with mates and some instruction is given to me.
>I go ahead few steps, then two enemies come out running with me. I kill them. They drop rocket launcher. Then only a right turn is there as straight path is blocked. But in right there are so many enemies, I get killed instantly. If somehow I reach to them my health drops to min and I die. There is a timer running (I think 1:30 or so) to complete that mission. And a msg "*** go ahead, time is running out, we'll cover you". But they cover like shite  I guess I had to rescue someone, not sure though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Finished Windosill.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Forgot the name. The game is no more saved, will have to play again till there. I'm explaining the scenario. Mission started:
> >I'm dropped by helicopter along with mates and some instruction is given to me.
> >I go ahead few steps, then two enemies come out running with me. I kill them. They drop rocket launcher. Then only a right turn is there as straight path is blocked. But in right there are so many enemies, I get killed instantly. If somehow I reach to them my health drops to min and I die. There is a timer running (I think 1:30 or so) to complete that mission. And a msg "*** go ahead, time is running out, we'll cover you". But they cover like shite  I guess I had to rescue someone, not sure though.



that's Level 9: Shock and Awe 

use this guide ( there's also many vid guides available too ) to pass this level 
How to Beat the Shock and Awe Level of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare | eHow.com


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2012)

*@dashing.sujay* Ah. So you're stuck trying to rescue the crashed Cobra pilot. Well all I can say is "_keep tryin'_".  And, of course, follow *topgear*'s link.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> that's Level 9: Shock and Awe
> 
> use this guide ( there's also many vid guides available too ) to pass this level
> How to Beat the Shock and Awe Level of Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare | eHow.com



Thanks, will surely look into it. 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@dashing.sujay* Ah. So you're stuck trying to rescue the crashed Cobra pilot. Well all I can say is "_keep tryin'_".  And, of course, follow *topgear*'s link.



Trying trying, I left playing irritatingly


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, will surely look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying trying, I left playing irritatingly



oh you were stuck in that mission hmm i conqured it 2 nd tym...its simple just follow the dot.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

dot..??


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Again finished Arkham Asylum in Hard Difficulty.


@dashing_sujay He means "objective indicator".


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 26, 2012)

Completed:
NFS Run
Crysis
Crysis 2
Battlefield 3
DIRT 3

Playing Now:
Mass Effect 3


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2012)

Finished *Cod: Black Ops*. The amount of hangs and freezes, along-with no "Last Checkpoint" feature, caused it to be a big letdown.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw the mission's video on youtube now. O man, the pilot to be rescued was just lying in the helicopter only and I was going towards right, thinking enemies must have captured them in a room inside  It was so damn easy.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2012)

You're so sad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> You're so sad.



I'll blow you off if you come in front of me


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'll blow you off if you come in front of me





			
				Lucifer (to Michael in Supernatural Season 5 Episode 22) said:
			
		

> "Well. If that's the way its gonna be, then I'd like to see you try."



This.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

GuravBhattacharjee said:


> Well. If that's the way its gonna be, then I'd like to see me blowing


  .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 26, 2012)

In your dreams.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> In your dreams.



In MW1


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> dot..??



i mean compass..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is going WAY off-topic.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Just finished Prototype.

Skyrim-bought house in Riften.


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2012)

Back to playing Crysis with Natural Mod.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

stuck in *Darksiders* with the stupid stickie bomb


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ that's in a boss fight ?? I left playing DS on that part and after a month or two may be when I thought I will try that part every save file was gone ( yep, blame it on some system cleanup utilities ) - never played that game again so far.



dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks, will surely look into it.



took me a while to figure out what level was that 



dashing.sujay said:


> I saw the mission's video on youtube now. O man, the pilot to be rescued was just lying in the helicopter only and I was going towards right, thinking enemies must have captured them in a room inside  It was so damn easy.



so finally you completed this ?



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Finished *Cod: Black Ops*. The amount of hangs and freezes, along-with no "Last Checkpoint" feature, caused it to be a big letdown.



have not you patched the game to the latest version .... I've not faced any issue with this game even for once


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> have not you patched the game to the latest version .... I've not faced any issue with this game even for once



Not patched. No patience. Anyway I'm done with it. Now waiting for *MW3*.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> took me a while to figure out what level was that
> 
> so finally you completed this ?



No, as I told my save file is deleted now, so will have to play again. Thanks again for all help.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ you are welcome.

BTW, in Shank will face Angelo today


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

Witcher 2 > going for Kayran.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 28, 2012)

saints row sucks.. stopped playing after the first level..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

ritvij said:


> saints row sucks.. stopped playing after the first level..



Yeah its kinda different game some like it some don't.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2012)

Played games today after a long time. Reached final chapter of Medal of Honour 2010. Second mission done in final chapter.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

Witcher 2 = defeated Letho.
Now searching for Triss.


----------



## Maddd (Apr 28, 2012)

*competed:*
x-men wolverine
batman arkham assylum

*currently playing:*
prototype
crysis2
battlefield 3



Kola2842 said:


> Witcher 2 = defeated Letho.
> Now searching for Triss.



very hard job done!!! good to see that!!!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

^yeah he was a bit hard.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

finished Angelo in Shank - geez - this boss fight was the toughest so far in this game and after 3 tries ( and 2 stuck gamepad buttons ) I've managed to complete this


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2012)

Just completed Medal of Honour:2010. Good game. A good realistic army story.
Also the Linkin Park song in ending credits was nice .


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

Shank - only the Final Boss fight remaining.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Will start Dead money DLC today.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Witcher 2 = Chapter 2 finished. Level 28.


----------



## jasku (May 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> Shank - only the Final Boss fight remaining.



Hang in there, and follow strategy for pre and post cut scenes. Awesome game!

Currently playing:

Mafia 2- Chapter 15
Bulletstorm - Chapter 5 or 6


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 3, 2012)

batman arkham asylum
need help i am stuck in arkham mansion the scare cow part is not showing up ..i traced the fingerprints of dr. Young. rescued the guards in the library killed everyone ....


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Will start Just cause 2 and crysis 2 soon


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> batman arkham asylum
> need help i am stuck in arkham mansion the scare cow part is not showing up ..i traced the fingerprints of dr. Young. rescued the guards in the library killed everyone ....



now you need to pick notes of Dr. Young. Follow fingerprint to a book which have those notes.

See books on left side. Go near and pick notes.
*images.wikia.com/batman/images/5/5c/Ark_man_mansion813.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2012)

Playing *Binary Domain:*

Graphics: 6/10
Gameplay: 7/10
Sound: 8/10

The game has a huge problem with mouse, it has a weird acceleration, turn mouse fast, cam turns slow, turn mouse slow, cam turns fast, feels as if its running a mouse emulator or something, sucks, makes accurate shots impossible, half the time I overshoot the target and usually I play shooters like a sniper.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

Playing Crysis 2 again with High res texture pack.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 6, 2012)

Started *NFS: HP 2010*. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 6, 2012)

Started FAR CRY 2 yesterday Its seeming like reality,liking the concept of malaria infection and healing.Completed 4% till now...


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

Started Just cause 2 And crysis 2
Just Cause 2 is really good
Resumed Witcher 2


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Freaking hell. Deus Ex: Human Revolution is proving to be a damn hard game. Playing in normal mode and I always killed in the same place. Wtf


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 6, 2012)

tkin said:


> Playing *Binary Domain:*
> 
> Graphics: 6/10
> Gameplay: 7/10
> ...


Binary Domain released for PC?


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

^^ yep, on 27th April.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2012)

finally completed that part of Deus Ex where I was stuck. Doing side quests now.
Also playing BF3. a whole building just collapsed on my head and am fighting my way back to extraction.


----------



## Soumik99 (May 7, 2012)

Did Kingdoms of Amalur, Saints Row 3 over the last two months(even during the exams xD). 
And I'm back in the forum.  Looking forward to playing Mass Effect 3 and of course Max Payne 3 when it comes out.
Oh and Dark Souls! Its coming to PC. ^_^ Gotta play it after a gpu upgrade.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

Started Playing *Rogue Warrior* - despite of what reviews are saying about this game my personal experience with this game is so far pretty satisfactory.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2012)

Completed Fallout New Vegas Dead Money. DLC wasn't that good but the story of Vera & Sinclair touched me.


----------



## Soumik99 (May 8, 2012)

Started Stalker COP today. Really cool game. AtmosFEARIC and challenging.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2012)

*The Walking Dead*--> Just started and met Clementine 
this one will take time because its story depends upon the decisions we make throughout the game. Every opinion/response/answer matters. 

*TESV Skyrim*--> completing rituals to "forge" spell tomes 

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC mega mod*-->Just reached the ATP territory...quite aggressive. 
 Became friendly to both Duty and Freedom. 

*Fallout NV*--> Solving Strip puzzle 

*Kingdom of Amalur*--> On the last Traveler's quest 

*NFS Carbon*-->  Paused after defeating 2 boss


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

Started Playing *Binary Domain* - after a long time I'm playing some new type of TPS action game and unlike other have said the games control system and every other things are very good  though the dialogues of your teammates and your reaction to that may sometime feel boring and annoying - overall this is a very good and a must play game.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

Many members are telling good things about this game. Will give it a try after 1 or 2 games.


----------



## tkin (May 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> Started Playing *Binary Domain* - after a long time I'm playing some new type of TPS action game and unlike other have said the games control system and every other things are very good  though the dialogues of your teammates and your reaction to that may sometime feel boring and annoying - overall this is a very good and a must play game.


The games freaking awesome, you should know there are multiple endings, google if you want to know how to get them all, or get the best one.

Also make sure to watch the credits fully, cause there is a video after that which concludes the story nicely.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2012)

Currently Playing 

Assassins Creed 2 and

Resident Evil 5 

on my newly acquired gt240


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> The games freaking awesome, you should know there are multiple endings, google if you want to know how to get them all, or get the best one.
> 
> Also* make sure to watch the credits fully*, cause there is a video after that which concludes the story nicely.



Worry not about that one.
Cause i watch the credit rolls upto the very end.Its my way of showing some respect to the devs.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 9, 2012)

Currently on Need for speed Most wanted black list 6 kaze - Drag race little tough ;s


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Currently on Need for speed Most wanted black list 6 kaze - Drag race little tough ;s



Actually its easier if you get hold of gearing timing.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> The games freaking awesome, you should know there are multiple endings, google if you want to know how to get them all, or get the best one.
> 
> Also make sure to watch the credits fully, cause there is a video after that which concludes the story nicely.



Thanks for the tips 

BTW, defeated Angelo and completed Shank 1 - now it's time for Shank 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

Trying to complete a challenge "Funhouse Brawl (Xtreme)" for the last 3days but no success?


----------



## ritvij (May 10, 2012)

started assassin's creed 1..


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

Defeated the first Giant Spider Robot in Binary Domain - met with Mifune


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

Crysis 2----------->Give the alien sample to HQ.
Witcher 2---------->Find the spot where triss fell(Dont know the level name).
Just cause 2------------>Just finish 2 missions.
Skyrim-------------------->Killed the 1st dragon in white run.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

Binary Domain - Cain turned his back to use ( damn you scrap head ! ) , Charlie secured the evidence of Amada's sin ... knocked out the communication satellite dish, escaping Amada building but still saving Feye is pending ....


----------



## Alok (May 19, 2012)

Just finished Witcher 2. Ivorveth path. Level 35.

Hope Wither 3 is on way.......


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

Started Playing Sniper Elite v2.

Completed Binary Domain - a must play game for everyone specially sci-fi lovers.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Just finished Witcher 2. Ivorveth path. Level 35.
> 
> Hope Wither 3 is on way.......



NO its not on the way.


----------



## Alok (May 20, 2012)

^Rumors are there, and series deserve one. Lets see.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Development is mort probably going on but it will come next year or after that.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2012)

Started Playing Deep Black RELOADED


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2012)

Ridge Racer 40% complete....played a single race for 3hrs to earn 3 stars


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Ridge Racer 40% complete....played a single race for 3hrs to earn 3 stars



Why the race track is damn long or its just too difficult ??


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

^It should be difficult.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Why the race track is damn long or its just too difficult ??



Lap is only 2 I got 2 stars by coming 2nd...but trying to come 1st 
that's y 3hrs still couldn't succeed 

Street Class cars are not so good...Shindo Class are good.

when I check the rear view I can see cars which were 4secs behind me..coming too fast & overtaking me..I don't what adrenaline engine they have fitted ?


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Witcher 2---------->Find the spot where triss fell(Dont know the level name).



Rose Garden , right? One of Coolest place in the game.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

Playing Bejewled 3 nowadays.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2012)

Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition, the graphics look so cool, gameplay is good as well, now to see if the story holds up.


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

^Its amazing game, you'll be enjoying a lot.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2012)

TESV Skyrim--> Dwemwer conventor quest

S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC mega mod-->Helping Akim to find his docs 

Kingdom of Amalur--> had an "appointment" with the main boss

The Walking Dead--> paused
Fallout NV--> paused
NFS Carbon--> Paused after defeating 2 boss


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Ridge Racer 40% complete....played a single race for 3hrs to earn 3 stars



I don't have that much patience.



Zangetsu said:


> Lap is only 2 I got 2 stars by coming 2nd...but trying to come 1st
> that's y 3hrs still couldn't succeed
> 
> Street Class cars are not so good...Shindo Class are good.
> ...



You are right about the vehicle classes and the AI cars must be running on rocket fuel 



tkin said:


> Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition, the graphics look so cool, gameplay is good as well, now to see if the story holds up.



Played ( not finished ) it back in 2010 - the only let down I found was the control system.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

^^ You must be talking about Witcher EE because W2EE released this year and he was talking about W2EE.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> I don't have that much patience.



you can borrow from me some.

I can see u playing lots of games in succession....in full speed I can say


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

Started GRID again. Got 3 elite badges in bejewled.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ You must be talking about Witcher EE because W2EE released this year and he was talking about W2EE.



you are right  the control system of Witcher 2 is very fluid..



Zangetsu said:


> you can borrow from me some.
> 
> I can see u playing lots of games in succession....in full speed I can say



yep, I love playing lots of games - today I'll start playing Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City - liked the game just by the name but a playthrough will tell how good it is.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

^^  So did you completed Witcher 1& 2 or not ??


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

none of them -- so much other games came in between - I had to finish those first. other than that the control system of witcher 1 was awkward ( though there's mod to fix it ) so I gave up on that and though I've started playing witcher 2 all of the save files were lost due to a OS reinstall ( same happened with Darksiders ) but I've planned to finish witcher 2 though.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Play Witcher 1 also. Story is really good and once you get used to the controls it doesn't bother much.


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2012)

Kingdom of Amalur--> Killed that giant one eyed beast 

TESV Skyrim--> Nettlebane quest

S.T.A.L.K.E.R SOC mega mod-->Helping Akim to find his docs 

Fallout NV--> Completed The Tops missions

The Walking Dead--> paused
NFS Carbon--> Paused after defeating 2 boss


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

As for me
1. Bejewled - playing now and then.
2. Race Driver Grid - Completed 1st season
3. Fallout New Vegas - Paused, will resume after exams.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 24, 2012)

for me
Far cry 2- 16 percent
nfs most wanted-blacklist no.6
fifa 12-career mode as player in barca
battlefield 3-tank mission in iran(dont remember mission name)


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> for me
> *Far cry 2*- 16 percent
> nfs most wanted-blacklist no.6
> fifa 12-career mode as player in barca
> battlefield 3-tank mission in iran(dont remember mission name)


How are you enjoying the enemy respawning every 5 minutes at all checkpoints? Bored yet?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2012)

Playing CS Source these days. The only game I play after packing desktop


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> How are you enjoying the enemy respawning every 5 minutes at all checkpoints? Bored yet?



which game?


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> which game?



far :CRY: 2


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> How are you enjoying the enemy respawning every 5 minutes at all checkpoints? Bored yet?



ya i know but i like hittin them with the machine gun
also i use shortcuts,btw very tym consuming game..


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

^^ How many diamonds you found so far ?

in KOAR - Now I'm at Mel Senshir but working hard to make a place among the wrsworn faction so that I can get as much as help possible at the end war 



gameranand said:


> Play Witcher 1 also. Story is really good and once you get used to the controls it doesn't bother much.



Thanks, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> in KOAR - Now I'm at Mel Senshir but working hard to make a place among the wrsworn faction so that I can get as much as help possible at the end war



You better get the Kellerac's Sword.Its deadly against Tuathas.Am using it.
Its a leveled sword and you need high sagecrafting skill to get that.
IF required, please use fateweaver to reset the stats as required.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 25, 2012)

*NFS HP 2010 -->* Complete. All gold medals achieved.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ How many diamonds you found so far ?
> 
> I just completed 27 percent now have 79 diamonds in total.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

I guess you can have 1000 diamonds in total for exploration. Some are quite hard to reach.


----------



## mrintech (May 25, 2012)

Completed Fallout 3 - Main Quest + All Side Quests


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess you can have 1000 diamonds in total for exploration. Some are quite hard to reach.



i get bored xploring so i will only complete main missions..


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Completed Fallout 3 - Main Quest + All Side Quests



final gameplay time ??



pkkumarcool said:


> i get bored xploring so i will only complete main missions..



Yeah it happens.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> You better get the Kellerac's Sword.Its deadly against Tuathas.Am using it.
> Its a leveled sword and you need high sagecrafting skill to get that.
> IF required, please use fateweaver to reset the stats as required.



I don't have high sagecrafting skill but I will look into it 



pkkumarcool said:


> topgear said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ How many diamonds you found so far ?
> ...


----------



## mrintech (May 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> Time to play all the DLCs.



Apart from Mothership Zeta completed all others. The Pitt had a bad ass story



gameranand said:


> final gameplay time ??



Not sure... been playing randomly 4-6 hours everyday from past 3 weeks. Also used a cheat for Terrible Shotgun  and because of this gun, I think I advanced fast


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

Well I also got that shotgun but by exploring and killing the owner not by cheat.


----------



## mrintech (May 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I also got that shotgun but by exploring and killing the owner not by cheat.





I am not a gamer and occasionally play games. So, I use cheats for certain things to get things done fast and save time 

BTW I also found the owner of TS, but didn't take the gun because I already had 4 in my inventory


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2012)

^^ Good for you.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

Started playing REORC - the grpahics looks dated and the cover system is not good ( read pressing space near a cover won't always work ) and having some issue with my gfx card / OS - 

some games are running like butter for hours after hours like crysis 2, Binary domain, KOAR, Alan Wake, etc. but some games are just quiting to desktop ( and when they do no video files will even play - only a restart is the solution ) - like L4D, L4D2, Sniper Elite V2, even CS 1.6 !! and latest addition REORC - will have to solve the issue first.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Got all elite badges in bejewled 3 and also got all other badges but not all of them are at platinum.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2012)

KOA:The Reckoning --> managed to convert a abandoned palace to my own home 

Fallout New Vegas-->Doing that photography quest

Skyrim-->Paused
STALKER Mega Mod-->paused
NFS Carbon-->paused


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2012)

Got to GRID season 4. Also defeated 1st japanese boss in one on one.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 27, 2012)

39% Far Cry 2! with 179 diamonds


----------



## TheSloth (May 27, 2012)

I am not much of gamer. I have finished 
PCevil may cry 3 SE,most wanted(only career mode).
TV Video game:i finished alot,dont remember all names,the games which i couldn't finish are mario,final mission,batman. Anyone finished these games?


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

resumed Just cause 2...not playing any missions particularly...just driving to places performing stunts and destruction


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^One of the worst games I have ever played.


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I am not much of gamer. I have finished
> PCevil may cry 3 SE,most wanted(only career mode).
> TV Video game:i finished alot,dont remember all names,the games which i couldn't finish are mario,final mission,batman. Anyone finished these games?



Actually never played any TV Video games.


----------



## TheSloth (May 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually never played any TV Video games.



i played TV Video games upto class 11th.few games were very*5 tough.after that i got PC.in PC also i hardly played 10 games,because my PC doesnt support new games. Still playing fifa08.
Right now i m stuck at most wanted challenge series #65.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually never played any TV Video games.



Same here .. started playing video games using arcade boxes and after that once I started playing games on PC no other platform attracted me like this


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

Well I started gaming quite late. In class 11th.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2012)

Almost done with Arkham City.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2012)

On the verge of completing Ridge Racer Unbounded....will try my best to get minimum 2 stars in all events


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^That is one fantastic game.


----------



## ratzee199 (May 28, 2012)

Metro 2033: Paused
L.A.Noire: Lipstick Murder Case
Age of Mythology: started again (7th or 8th time)
Age of Empire: Age of Kings: started Again (nth time...)
Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition: started
Skyrimaused
Ridge Racer: started
NFS MW: started once again (third time)
Binary Domain: started
Saints Row the third: started
GTA 4: completed 34%
Prototype 2: uninstalled
Darksiders: finished
The Walking Dead Episode 1: Finished
Mass Effect 3: Finished
Batman: Arkham City: finished
.......
and many more installed in the HDD...yet to start...


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achievement unlocked: History of games on your HDD


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^One of the worst games I have ever played.



yes its not that good...becomes boring after sometime...but i loved the graphics....and the crazy stunts you can do...is awesome!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Achievement unlocked: History of games on your HDD


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2012)

Finished Iorveth's Path in Witcher 2, awesome is an understatement, flawless gameplay, no bugs, a bit confusing end though, now to try Roche's Path.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2012)

My first encounter with a giant monster in REORC - gee ! he looks ugly with a eye on his arm and I hate that thick iron rod like thing on his hand and when strikes the ground with it .


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2012)

Grid- In season 7. Defeated all the rookie bosses and won 18 medals.


----------



## v.Na5h (May 29, 2012)

> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Age of Empires III
> ...





Back to gaming mode!


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2012)

^^ you are playing all of those currently !


----------



## v.Na5h (May 30, 2012)

Starting in the foll order

Primary:

    AC Revelations (left incomplete at 42&#37
    Witcher 1EE...
    Crysis 1
    DX:HR
    ME3
    Crysis 2
    Witcher 2
    Dead Space 1


Secondary:
Skyrim
Split Second
Batman AC challenges
Blur


BTW before i start.... does witcher 1 have NFSW contents just like W2
does those scenes pop out unexpectedly or there is a hint
im asking this so that i can make sure nobody's around when geralt is about to get nasty


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

Ok .. got the sequence.

As for Witcher there's some HOT contents for sure but to get'em you have to proceed through some dialogues- so there's no way you suddenly drop into a special cutscene unexpectedly - and even if you do just press the escape button or if you want to get to the Hot scene fast then just left click anywhere on the screen to skip dialogues.

BTW, don't forget to get the Director's Cut patch/ Edition to get the real Hot images 
Sex card - The Witcher Wiki


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> BTW, don't forget to get the Director's Cut patch/ Edition to get the real Hot images
> Sex card - The Witcher Wiki



is there anything in Witcher 2?


----------



## Alok (May 31, 2012)

^^there are full fledged scenes.. best adult content i'v ever seen in a game.

Ontopic : started AC revealation.


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

Playing Tetris in Utorrent.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Playing Tetris in Utorrent.



Easter Egg

Just 4Races remaining to finish RRU 
after that I'll start Alan Wake


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is there anything in Witcher 2?


Finished Witcher 2, one of the best RPG I had ever played.

And as for nudity, yes, full fledged ones, short of the actual insertion part only, couldn't play when parents were out of the room, lots and lots of ploughing


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> Ok .. got the sequence.
> 
> As for Witcher there's some HOT contents for sure but to get'em you have to proceed through some dialogues- so there's no way you suddenly drop into a special cutscene unexpectedly - and even if you do just press the escape button or if you want to get to the Hot scene fast then just left click anywhere on the screen to skip dialogues.
> 
> ...



just checked out the bik files in the game dir almost 7-8 sex cards 
i think its better to play this game with my bedroom door closed 

i guess witcher 2 is more wilder compared to witcher 1


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> just checked out the bik files in the game dir almost 7-8 sex cards
> i think its better to play this game with my bedroom door closed
> 
> i guess witcher 2 is more wilder compared to witcher 1


Waaay more, softcore porn more or less.

Also sounds, too much moaning and groaning during those scenes, use headphones.

High res tits ftw


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2012)

Completed RRU took long time to get 3 stars maximum
Ending cutscene was good...
only in 8 Races I got 2stars rest all 3 stars bcoz those 8 Races were way too tough..seriously


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

on Sniper Elite v2 - finished Dr. Gunther Kreidl


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2012)

Ever played ManHunt ?


----------



## Alok (Jun 3, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Ever played ManHunt ?



yes


@thread started Darksiders.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 4, 2012)

Finished Arkham City (story mode) and Deus Ex: Human Revolutions.  Will continue with Witcher 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

Started Alan Wake


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll start Alan Wake's American Nightmare from today  - played and completed Alan Wake ( and 2 DLC's ) before.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 5, 2012)

Just now finished need for speed most wanted challenge series #67


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ if you have the BE just play the challenge no. 69


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

Limbo is on.

Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP on backlog.

Got both from the new Humble Bundle.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

JUst started playing walking dead ep1 
really epic game . feel loke i am watching a movie


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ if you have the BE just play the challenge no. 69



challenge no.69 already finished,even before challenge no.1. Not that much hard. Pursuit challenges are easy for me. I get stuck only in tollbooth challenges.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2012)

I've completed challenge no. 69 four times and the cars cpu selects for tollbooth challenge can be crappy sometime 



iittopper said:


> JUst started playing walking dead ep1
> really epic game . feel loke i am watching a movie



I'll try it out


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

started Max Payne 3....


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

completed MP3.ordered Ghost recon future soldier.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> JUst started playing walking dead ep1
> really epic game . feel loke i am watching a movie



yes it is 
playing it and loving it


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> started Max Payne 3....



how is it ?


off topic : why s my display pic  not being shown


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 6, 2012)

Finished :- Saints row: The third , Batman Arkham city recently.

Started :- Just Cause 2.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

*Alan Wake AN* : found 6 manuscript pages, a SMG and carbine and picked up 3 mission items.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

68% completed in far cry 2.Got Prototype will install in 1-2 days after completion of far cry,no hdd space for now..


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn ! Alan Wake AN is crashing now and then because of the stupid issue I'm facing - so will skip playing this as of now and concentrate more on KOAR.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2012)

STALKER mega_mod--> In yantar, taking radioactive hit while looting zombified corpse :/
Fallout NV--> Completing Yes Man quest
Skyrim--> Completed Throat of the world
The Walking dead--> 1st act complete


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally finished last 9 challenges in challenge series of NFS MW.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

on KOAR reached Alabastra.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

Max Payne 3....chapter 4


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2012)

9 trophies Remaining in GRID.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

*KOAR *- now the last boss fight with Tirnoch.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2012)

Started Witcher 1 Enhanced Edition


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2012)

Completed the Main Episodes of Alan Wake....now with the DLC episodes


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2012)

Testing icenhancer 2.0 for gta iv . Its real cool reflection and lighting.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2012)

Max Payne 3 -chapter 7


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Started L.A. Noire yesterday. A unique gameplay concept and I really liked it. Also one of the best soundtracks I have ever heard. 
I am doing my best to extend the game for another couple of weeks but I already finished 6 cases.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

playing *TORCHLIGHT*, nice game must play


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

Completed Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> Completed Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.



wow!!! total game time??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2012)

Braid added to backlog now. Limbo game half done. Stuck in a place where we are supposed to get up on a box when there is excess water but unable to make my way towards the ladder as it's in other side of room


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

^Limbo was great game indeed, i like those puzzles very much.

Starting Batman Arkham City and Max Payne 3.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

Only Left :-
Left 4 dead 2 (scares the hell out of me)
Battlefield bad company 2 (waitin for more than 6 months to play, actually it looks boring)
Max Payne 3 (chapter 10 done)


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

Alan Wake AN - Chapter 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

Complete Alan Wake SP: The Signal.Damn its way tougher than Main Episodes



topgear said:


> Alan Wake AN - Chapter 3.



are u playing the Nightmare mode (Easy,Normal,Nightmare) ?
what is the difference to Normal Mode except from Manuscript?


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

Started Sims 2.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2012)

Started assassins creed revalations today...and playing Prototype from 2 days..
far cry still untouched from 5 days.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2012)

Max Payne 3 -awesome, if only the memories of the previous two games were not hanging over.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Complete Alan Wake SP: The Signal.Damn its way tougher than Main Episodes
> 
> are u playing the Nightmare mode (Easy,Normal,Nightmare) ?
> what is the difference to Normal Mode except from Manuscript?



Normal mode - never played on Nightmare 

AW AN : playing the Time loop for the Third Time.


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

Only The Witcher EE, else everything paused...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> Normal mode - never played on Nightmare
> 
> AW AN : playing the Time loop for the Third Time.



ok...its a DLC (thanks wiki)

Completed the Last Special Episode :The Writer


----------



## RON28 (Jun 14, 2012)

completed *TORCHLIGHT*


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

^which class?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Completed borthers in arms road to hill 30


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ok...its a DLC (thanks wiki)
> 
> Completed the Last Special Episode :The Writer



I'm talking about the nightmare mode of Alan Wake American Nightmare  - played this and  the original Alan Wake games as well on normal mode.

Anyway, Completed AW AN and now going to play Iron Front Liberation 1944.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^which class?



what?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2012)

Completed 
Assassins Creed Revelations-A hard ride(which was very tough though)
Prototype-Collecting Samples


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what?



class means : warrior/alchemist... Etc.....

Means the character you chosen for your torchlight journey.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

Playing Shoot Many Robots - now at level 18.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2012)

The Witcher EE , chapter 2 at swamp now. Its getting harder now.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 16, 2012)

Playing following:
1. The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim ( imperial , level 19)- Learnt the dragonrend shout and defeated alduin for the first time.   
2. Prototype 
3.Alan wake.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 16, 2012)

Finished Just cause 2 and started The need for speed the run (30 fps caps for pc R U KIDDING ME?)


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Till now completed 4 games after buying pc  
I have a long list:


Spoiler



COD MW
COD MW3
COD Black Ops
Crysis 
Battlefield Bad Company 2- 3 misson
Alan wake american nightmare - chapter 3
crysis 2
resident evil 5
far cry 2
mafia 2
just cause 2
mad riders- Unlocked 5 tracks
mafia 2
GTA 4 - Completed 4 missions
The elder scrolls skyrim - On level 3


----------



## RON28 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> class means : warrior/alchemist... Etc.....
> 
> Means the character you chosen for your torchlight journey.



don't know, i choosed that girl, she is damn sexy


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2012)

RON28 said:


> don't know, i choosed that girl, she is damn sexy



she is known as "Vanquisher"

i finished it with the Destroyer.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^ i upgraded her with a dress/chest armor, she was looking so gorgeous that i didnt updated her with other high valued armor


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 16, 2012)

Completed: Max Payne 1 & 2,Project IGI 1,Half life 1 
Next target: Project IGI 2 & Half Life 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 16, 2012)

Finished TESV. But couldn't uninstall it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished Just cause 2 and started The need for speed the run (30 fps caps for pc R U KIDDING ME?)



did not face any such issue or i was more interested in winning races so that I can take a good look at the gorgeous redhead 



hirenjp said:


> Completed: Max Payne 1 & 2,Project IGI 1,Half life 1
> Next target: Project IGI 2 & *Half Life 2*



really an great game - just completed 2 years back and don't forget to play HL2 EP1 and EP2 as well.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 17, 2012)

i wasn't able to play nfs games before for obvious reasons[low end gpu]..
but now i have a new gpu and its really awesome..bought the nfs shift,shift2,NFS Hot Pursuit,NFS The Run and test drive unlimited 2.....waiting for the new MW to release...
right now m playing hot pursuit..will play other too..


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Looks like u love cars .


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

level 27 on Shoot Many Robots .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2012)

Are there any new type of enemies in Alan Wake AN?

Currently playing Bionic Commando...game play is excellent,graphics is also good


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 18, 2012)

Currently playing crysis 2.

I cant understand why the gun also becomes invisible when I am in Cloaked Mode


----------



## RON28 (Jun 18, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Completed: Max Payne 1 & 2,Project IGI 1,Half life 1
> Next target: Project IGI 2 & Half Life 2



No one can beat HALF LIFE 2 

Its an epic game with such awesomes graphics  my all time favorite, episode 1 is really short though, i love it


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Currently playing crysis 2.
> 
> I cant understand why the gun also becomes invisible when I am in Cloaked Mode



 me too was thinking about it . Coz that suit makes him invisible which should be no effect on a gun you just picked up from ground.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> No one can beat HALF LIFE 2
> 
> Its an epic game with such awesomes graphics  my all time favorite, episode 1 is really short though, i love it



Yes Started half life 2


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Are there any new type of enemies in Alan Wake AN?



yep, there are - for normal enemies the flash light removes the cover of darkness from them if you focus it on them for some time, use flash stick or grenade or a flare gun but the new enemy will be doubled each time if you keep the flash light on them to remove the darkness from them - the best way is to just shoot them using the smg.

and the birdies horde will now form into a man making them vulnerable to the bullets rather than using flash light / Flare to banish those crows 



> Currently playing Bionic Commando...game play is excellent,graphics is also good



played it long ago ( back on 2K9 ) for an hour or two may be - RE4 made me play that first and eventually I forgot to play BC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> played it long ago ( back on 2K8 ) for an hour or two may be - RE4 made me play that first and eventually I forgot to play BC.


2008...but BC was released on 2009 

u should complete this game..the Boss Fights are just awesome.
& the protagonist swings like monkey 

there is one jungle level were the scenery so beautiful (waterfalls etc)


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> really an great game - just completed 2 years back and don't forget to play HL2 EP1 and EP2 as well.


OK started playing half life 2.
after that (i will try Half Life EP1 & EP2-thanks for advice).
but in Half Life 2 Loading takes 15-20 sec 
is it normal?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> OK started playing half life 2.
> after that (i will try Half Life EP1 & EP2-thanks for advice).
> but in Half Life 2 Loading takes 15-20 sec
> is it normal?



yeah its normal...which level you are playing?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> yeah its normal...which level you are playing?


Route Kanal


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2012)

Got Gta 4 today installed it Damn the starting cutscene is Damn !
Thank god nobody was in my room!


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

^Lol a great but poorly optimized game. I love it as you can figure by my avtar.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^Lol a great but poorly optimized game. I love it as you can figure by my avtar.



^yeah niko!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 20, 2012)

Now playing: Dream League Soccer on iPad 

[YOUTUBE]pY3pS6F7CFo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DqGUfRzqqOI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EcFqnuxDFp4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nwnnqSLPRL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> 2008...but BC was released on 2009
> 
> u should complete this game..the Boss Fights are just awesome.
> & the protagonist swings like monkey
> ...



that was a typo - edited my post - got his game on Dec 2009  will give this a try after finishing Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City - completed 3 chapters so far and this game is real RE game - playing this feels like I'm going through RE Nemesis movie


----------



## Raziel (Jun 20, 2012)

well..I don't remember how many I have played..quite a lot I guess..been playing since 1998.....


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 20, 2012)

starteted playing limbo. currently on chapter 28


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

Raziel said:


> well..I don't remember how many I have played..quite a lot I guess..been playing since 1998.....



talking about which game ? any game you are currently playing ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2012)

Completed Bionic Commando the last level gameplay was superb...& fatality moves are like God of War/Ninja Blade.

only disappointed with the ending...


----------



## Raziel (Jun 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about which game ? any game you are currently playing ??



Plays Fifa 12 ocassionally, also Amnesia The Dark Descent in the final levels..can't finish it in a go cuz it's really scary (The water monster!)..at the morgue level ryt now.. 

This year I finished Witcher 2 Assassin's Kings, ACBrohood, NFSThe RUN, Limbo, Rayman Origins, CODBlackOps..etc & a lot of PSP games....ACRevelations installed but stopped playing since it got too boring..

& btw I never use cheats..it spoils all the fun. I'm a bit selective nowadays. Only go for the games worth playing..like something with a good storyline n value..


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 20, 2012)

Finished Need for speed The run and started Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning(Very good game so far)


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Bionic Commando the last level gameplay was superb...& fatality moves are like God of War/Ninja Blade.
> 
> only disappointed with the ending...



Congrats 



Raziel said:


> & btw I never use cheats..it spoils all the fun. I'm a bit selective nowadays. Only go for the games worth playing..like something with a good storyline n value..



^^ Same here  only exception is GTA SA but I never feel the urge to play or complete this - used cheats/scripts/mods of this game just for fun and experiment.

For games with Good Story Line try Binary Domain - the story and gameplay is god fo a Sci-Fi game like this.

Anyway, on REORC - activated the Nemesis program and met with Leon ! a great and good surprise for me


----------



## Raziel (Jun 24, 2012)

Cool  Yeah same here..GTA SA was the only exception 
& Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check out Binary Domain 

btw, anyone remember Clive Barker's Undying ?..was a really gud horror game


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys playing Half life 2.
today completed half life-2 chapter -6 *We Don't Go To Ravenholm*.
one of the best & scariest chapter till now.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 24, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Hey guys playing Half life 2.
> today completed half life-2 chapter -6 *We Don't Go To Ravenholm*.
> one of the best & scariest chapter till now.




Great! Definitely one of the all time best game!!..Gud luck playing


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Great! Definitely one of the all time best game!!..Gud luck playing



Have you completed half life 2?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 24, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Have you completed half life 2?



Oh yess mate..I finished it 6 or 7 years ago  Nice memories..one of the best game ever for sure!..the environment, weapons, sound fx, giant mech spiders..Just amazing 
The sequel is also great..be sure to check that out too once u finish HL2


----------



## maddy1205 (Jun 24, 2012)

started playing Saints Row The Third.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Raziel said:


> Oh yess mate..I finished it 6 or 7 years ago  Nice memories..one of the best game ever for sure!..the environment, weapons, sound fx, giant mech spiders..Just amazing
> The sequel is also great..be sure to check that out too once u finish HL2



yes background music & environment are awesome.
And yes Gravity gun do a best job sometime. 
after completing HL2 i will continue with HL2 EP1 & HL2 EP2.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoiler



COD MW
COD MW3
COD Black Ops
Crysis 
Battlefield Bad Company 2- On upriver(Too boring to play)
Alan wake american nightmare
crysis 2
resident evil 5
far cry 2-Uninstalled it since I got a headache on playing it
mafia 2
just cause 2
mad riders- Unlocked 5 tracks
mafia 2
GTA 4 - Completed 4 missions
The elder scrolls skyrim - On level 3


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> after completing HL2 i will continue with HL2 EP1 & HL2 EP2.



EP2 is way too short and damn hard. HL2 & EP1 are best. waiting for EP3.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

approx release date of EP ?

BTW, now on Chapter VIII on Max Payne - this level reminds me of the old max payne


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

Started Fallout 3
very different kind of game indeed


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 25, 2012)

Counterstrike x1000.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ what game is that anyway ??


----------



## joe (Jun 27, 2012)

Here my played pc game list:

From the beginning of my PC.  

Max Payen 1
Max Payen 2
Return To Castle Wolfastine
Playboy Mansion
GUN
Far Cry
NFS Underground 1
NFS Underground 2
The Suffering
DOOM 3
Prey
Psi-Ops
Medal of honor Allied Assault
Medal of honor Passific Assault
NFS Most Wanted
Penumbra
Halo 1
Call of duty 2
Chaser
Medal of honor Allied Assault Expansion
IGI 2
NFS Carbon
F.E.A.R
Matrix -Path of Neo
No One Lives Forever 2
Crash Day
Prince of Persia T2T
Painkiller
Dues Ex-Invisible War
Ghost Reccon
Rainbow 6 Lockdown
Just Cause
Call Of Juarez
Brother In Arms
Half Life 2 Episode 1
Halo 2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl
F.E.A.R-Extraction point
Lost Planet Extreme Condition
Bioshock
Half Life 2 Episode 2
Crysis
Call of duty 4
F.E.A.R-Perseus Mandate
Portal
Penumbra-Black plague
Assassin’s Creed
Man of Valor
Infernal
Gears of War
Crysis-Warhead
Midnight Club 2
Mass Effect
Call of duty 5
Prince of Persia 4
NFS-Undercover
F.E.A.R 2-Project Origin
Dark Sector
Soldier Of Fortune-Payback
Fallout 3
Call of Juarez-Bound in blood
Call of duty-Modern Warfare 2
Darkest of the day 
Far Cry 2
Mass Effect 2
Just Cause 2
Half Life 2
Medal of Honor 2010
Saboture
Bioshock 2
Cryostasis
Section 8
Metro 2033
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. – Call of Pripyat
Oblivion
Lost Planet 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Singularity
Crysis 2
F.E.A.R 3
DEUS EX HUMAN REVOLUTION 
CALL OF DUTY MODERN WARFARE3 
Call Of Duty Black OPS
Battlefield3
Mass Effect 3 
Syndicate
Sniper Ghost Warrior
Dead Island
Max Payne 3


Any many more games, which i don't remember the names.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> EP2 is way too short and damn hard. HL2 & EP1 are best. waiting for EP3.


Yes of course HL2 is best  i am at the 8th chapter* Sandtraps * of the HL2.all the chapters are easy but some are too big require more than hour to complete.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

Chapter XIV - Max Payne 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

Got stuck in a place in Limo. right after we leap over the saw blade and remove the bug, take elevator and go up...dont know what to do after pulling lever...the block doesnt help too..


----------



## joe (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes i like HL2 very much, waiting for HL2 episode 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

joe said:


> Yes i like HL2 very much, waiting for HL2 episode 3.



There won't be a episode 3. There will be HL3

See this  - 
POSSIBLE LEAKED HALF LIFE 3 CONCEPT ART | IGN Boards


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Got stuck in a place in Limo. right after we leap over the saw blade and remove the bug, take elevator and go up...dont know what to do after pulling lever...the block doesnt help too..



^^ which game ?? LIMBO ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Just started Team Fortress 2 download over Steam. My second try of this game. Hopefully the huge size won't disappoint 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yiyQa.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 29, 2012)

^which connection and speed?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 30, 2012)

just completed crysis. last chapter is awesome when u have to hunt down giant spider made up of some kind of metal


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Just finished Resident Evil : Operation Racoon City. Typical TPS . completed 114 games so far.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

Completed Max Payne 3 - now I have to decide which game to play next


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 30, 2012)

Started Alan Wake yesterday and completed the first episode. Looks kind of boring to me.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jun 30, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Started Alan Wake yesterday and completed the first episode. Looks kind of boring to me.


i'm on chapter 3 and trust me it'll get better.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 1, 2012)

started sniper elite V2 just completed  chapter 3


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

Playing Left4Dead 2 addon Campaign's on hard mode


----------



## TheGibMaker (Jul 1, 2012)

Silent Hill and Amnesia Series. Spine tingling, esp. Amnesia.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> i'm on chapter 3 and trust me it'll get better.



hoping for the same. have stopped it for a while and will resume after 2-3 days when I have some free time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> Completed Max Payne 3 - now I have to decide which game to play next



Bionic Commando


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

Completed Max Payne 3...started Spec Ops - The line


----------



## joe (Jul 4, 2012)

How playing two games 
1. Prince of Persia - The forgotten sands
2. Alan Wake


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

completed ch.10 in Spec ops-the line


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 4, 2012)

completed : MaxPayne3, Sniper Elite V2
started : Spec Ops - The line


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 4, 2012)

Completed Alan Wake and DLC  Alan Wake's American Nightmare. Just a word *"Awesome"*!


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2012)

"Forgotten sands" > rooftop gardens

Finished "The Witcher"

started "fatal frame iii" (pcsx2)

started Zelda oracania of time


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

Started Playing : DiRT Showdown ( for benching purpose actualluy )

Beyond Good and Evil - old but a great game - so far I liked this game a lot.



Zangetsu said:


> Bionic Commando



will play it after I get a proper MS 360 controller  
BTW, is this game perfectly playable with KB+Mouse ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> Beyond Good and Evil - old but a great game - so far I liked this game a lot.



there is a new part coming




topgear said:


> will play it after I get a proper MS 360 controller
> BTW, is this game perfectly playable with KB+Mouse ?



oh yes...it is as simple as u would play 3rd person shooter with KB+Mouse


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

Will complete Battlefield bad company 2 today !!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2012)

on ch.14 of Spec ops-The line


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2012)

Finished forgotten sands. Game was short but has great level design , gripping gameplay. Enjoyed it.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Finished forgotten sands. Game was short but has great level design , gripping gameplay. Enjoyed it.



the graphics are amazing but the combat system was much better in the earlier series...missed the acrobatic moves


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the graphics are amazing but the combat system was much better in the earlier series...missed the acrobatic moves



yeah me to missed those amazing things from warrior within. 

Thing that make this game enjoyable was water based puzzles.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> there is a new part coming



That's great 



> oh yes...it is as simple as u would play 3rd person shooter with KB+Mouse



Thanks for the info - will play it ASAP only if i don't get attracted to some other newly released game


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 6, 2012)

Completed 10th chapter Anticitizen One of half life 2.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2012)

completed sniper elite v2 two days ago and COD6 today


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 6, 2012)

Completed Deus Ex:Human Revolution and Gonna start Mass effect 3.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2012)

just completed walking dead ep 2 - epic game


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Completed Battlefield Bad Company 2
Great game but I did not like the ending


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2012)

iittopper said:


> just completed walking dead ep 2 - epic game



hows the gameplay...one of my frnd said its a very slow and boring game...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Halfway through Botanicula


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

Joined the Iris side on BG&E.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Currently playing L.A Noire .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

just completed Limbo. Feeling great. Will post some screenshots once I get my broadband back.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hows the gameplay...one of my frnd said its a very slow and boring game...



no man the game is not boring ! the game is very unpredictible especially part 2 . you should play it . And this game has RPG element thats why it appear boring to non-rpg fans

One of the best game played after long time .


----------



## mrintech (Jul 10, 2012)

Just bought PS3 and I am waiting for *Mortal Kombat Komplete* to get delivered


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

Started Playing Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

@Topgear its a good game. Although some times you will wish you had more upgrade points to get more augs

@Mrintech congrats. Your birthday was only a few days back. Nice though


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Mrintech congrats. Your birthday was only a few days back. Nice though


Thanks


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got a 100 victories in League of Legends at level 23. Need to get to 30 asap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2012)

16.5 hrs in Fallout 3 



topgear said:


> Started Playing Deus Ex Human Revolution



Yeah.. u will enjoy Hacking terminals


----------



## Alok (Jul 11, 2012)

Got chance to play Playstation 3. Man i curse those exclusive titles won't come to pc. Played Tekken 6 , Uncharted 3 , Castletvania, Infamous 2 , Bourne Conspiracy, all in 2 hours session, all were impressive, and totally sucked me. Damn ps3 is so expensive , can't get. 
btw got 1 rank in arcade mode with Law , Paul , Lie and King. Well i'm veteran in Tekken. Oh those lightening effects and rain showers.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Topgear its a good game. Although some times you will wish you had more upgrade points to get more augs



I think every such game ie in which we need to have XP, Upgrade points etc. to get some nice and important weapon / skill upgrade to make the gameplay much smoother I had felt the need for more  anyway, thanks for your suggestion.



Zangetsu said:


> 16.5 hrs in Fallout 3



soon you will forget to keep tab on time 



> Yeah.. u will enjoy Hacking terminals



even in DEHR we need to hack terminals ... let's see how hard this is.

BTW, in *BG&E* - completed the Neutra Pill Factory mission - saved double H - now I need 1500 bucks mre to buy a pearl detector or 4 more pearls to get jump kit for the overcraft.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Resumed my portal 2 which i had abandoned many months back. Just had the 'reunioun' with the potato


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

Now playing MK Komplete  Noob Saibot Rocks 

Noob Saibot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Now playing MK Komplete  Noob Saibot Rocks


gr8..I wish I had PS3


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> gr8..I wish I had PS3



And I wish I had Monster Gaming PC 

Anyways it's next on the list


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

BG&E - enetered the salughter house race to find a secret passage and bough a pearl detector which is coming very handy - also upgraded the hovercraft with jump capability


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> gr8..I wish I had PS3



that game is available on pc also.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

fund the Slaughtered House hidden track and entered there and faced a hard challenge to keep the hovercraft intact - the hovercraft handling and camera angles are really bad in *BG&E* - thats' what makes the game a lot more painful to control specially the hovercraft.


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 15, 2012)

Finished ghost recon future soldier


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

Summers over , leaving my PC , heading to collage. But this month i finished lot of big games.
pausing witcher 1, at chapter 3.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2012)

maddy1205 said:


> Finished ghost recon future soldier



how many missions are there in total???

now on Mission 10 in 'Ghost recon - future soldier'


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ 12 missions..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

Some one please do away with this thread. Its more of a nonsense like "Games you are currently addicted to" thread.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Some one please do away with this thread. Its more of a nonsense like "Games you are currently addicted to" thread.



this.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

I think this is the place where gamers can unwind and express their thoughts more freely - because of this thread someone will come to know about any good game I mean games which may not be too popular or latest but still some people likes to play it and some more will like it by reeding about it in here.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2012)

Started mass effect 1 . terribly confused about what to do 
Weapon selection is also confusing .

Any tips for understanding the environment ?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 16, 2012)

completed crysis 2
But wasn't crysis 2 a much more linear affair when compared to crysis


----------



## Alok (Jul 16, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Started mass effect 1 . terribly confused about what to do
> Weapon selection is also confusing .
> 
> Any tips for understanding the environment ?



read controls and journal first. It has an inventory , level up system. Kill foes , get experience to level up your skills, talk to npc for more and more side quests. There are merchants also. You can grab weapons and armour throughout , go to inventory check which is superior have it , sell left things.
Also a personality/morality system is there, you may chose appropriate dialogues which decides what morals your character has and what his behaviour. This morality system gives you conversation skill , persuading , intimidating etc....
The more time you play , the more you get ease to it.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 16, 2012)

Level 31 in Skyrim. Currently doing Dark Brotherhood work. 2 quests stuck due to glitches.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2012)

Alok said:


> that game is available on pc also.



Nope its not


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

started farcry 2 today. The charcter menu gave me a bad dillema.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Nope its not



there's a version of Mortal Comabat available for pc ie Mrtal Combat Arcade Kollection.


----------



## joe (Jul 17, 2012)

Now playing Alan Wake -episode 5.  Awesome game.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 17, 2012)

joe said:


> Now playing Alan Wake -episode 5.  Awesome game.



Make sure you play american nightmare


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2012)

Max Payne on my Galaxy R. Touch controls no fun.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2012)

Skud said:


> Max Payne on my Galaxy R. Touch controls no fun.



oh yeah , touch controls for a fast paced game sucks big time. 
need usb controller support for mid/high end android phones.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 17, 2012)

Finished Ghost recon- future soldier.....awesome game...


----------



## Saaby (Jul 17, 2012)

Finished Mafia 2 and Metro 2033...awesome...


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

started playing Spec Ops The Line - so far felt like an average TPS shooter game.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 18, 2012)

Finished LIMBO Game today  
Awesome Game with a lot of puzzles


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 18, 2012)

Alok said:


> read controls and journal first. It has an inventory , level up system. Kill foes , get experience to level up your skills, talk to npc for more and more side quests. There are merchants also. You can grab weapons and armour throughout , go to inventory check which is superior have it , sell left things.
> Also a personality/morality system is there, you may chose appropriate dialogues which decides what morals your character has and what his behaviour. This morality system gives you conversation skill , persuading , intimidating etc....
> The more time you play , the more you get ease to it.



Does that mean my conversation affects the game's outcome ?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 18, 2012)

Now playing Fallout New Vegas

But, don't know why? I am feeling bored with this game


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

^^give it some time.


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Does that mean my conversation affects the game's outcome ?



yes , its very important part of this game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

GRFS : Chapter 7.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally played MW3. Extreme excitement. Extreme action. Took 6 hours and 24 minutes. Now doing Spec Ops mode.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 19, 2012)

^I completed mw3 in 4 hrs 58 minutes.
btw which difficulty


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ it took  5 Hrs. 32 mns for me at normal difficulty.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 20, 2012)

*@vaibhav* Regular difficulty.
*@topgear* I'm so jelly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2012)

I m still engaged with Fallout 3...30hrs is completed lot more to complete.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 20, 2012)

back again with Mount and Blade: Warband.
This time helping Lady Isolla of Suno.
Is there a way to marry her?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 20, 2012)

Now Playing : Skyrim


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 20, 2012)

i too played at normal. I had thought that you would played on hard or veteran


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@vaibhav* Regular difficulty.
> *@topgear* I'm so jelly.



don't be 



Zangetsu said:


> I m still engaged with Fallout 3...30hrs is completed lot more to complete.



still there's a lot more way to go .. btw, you are playing with all the DLCs installed ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

I was playing Farcry 2. but didnt like the game so much. So much driving in a car with so less feel gave me a headache.
Uninstalled it


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2012)

Same happened with me. Must be some fov issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes maybe.

Also I just completed Portal 2 sometime back. Great game


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

Completed GRFS.


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

Completed Spec Ops The Line, good story, really good graphics, a good COD alternative, enjoyable.

Left Max Payne 3 halfway, too boring to finish, maybe some other time, I jut hate the barrage of cutscenes.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 22, 2012)

completed L.A Noire.awesome game


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Completed Spec Ops The Line, good story, really good graphics, a good COD alternative, enjoyable.
> 
> Left Max Payne 3 halfway, too boring to finish, maybe some other time, I jut hate the barrage of cutscenes.



my experience is opposite with spec ops the line though I've played it for 45 mins so can't comment on how good this game is right now but I'll play and finish it to see how good this game actually is.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> still there's a lot more way to go .. btw, you are playing with all the DLCs installed ??



no DLC....I cannot imagine how long it will be to complete all DLC which would swallow my time of other games 



thetechfreak said:


> I was playing Farcry 2. but didnt like the game so much. So much driving in a car with so less feel gave me a headache.
> Uninstalled it



u must have played it for a short time...once u get Main Missions & Side-Missions things get interesting...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2012)

Currently playing
Rayman Origins 
Limbo
Ghost recon future soldier
Gta 4


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u must have played it for a short time...once u get Main Missions & Side-Missions things get interesting...



True said.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> no DLC....I cannot imagine how long it will be to complete all DLC which would swallow my time of other games
> 
> u must have played it for a short time...once u get Main Missions & Side-Missions things get interesting...



with every DLCs installed the game took 138+ Hrs. for me - I was so much addicted in playing fallout 3 I almost lost the count of time and I realy enjoyed playing every bit of fallout 3 still some locations left undiscovered on the map


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> my experience is opposite with spec ops the line though I've played it for 45 mins so can't comment on how good this game is right now but I'll play and finish it to see how good this game actually is.



agreed..played the full game...story is good ...graphics are good....but the gameplay is not much enjoyabe...becomes repetitive and boring later on.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2012)

Yesterday i played NFSMW on my new i5 np550 in full settings. Totally enjoyed it. I played 'NFS loop' in maximum traffic and hard difficulty and completed in 6:33:93. So...what is the best on TDF? I want to be the best so i have to know


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yesterday i played NFSMW on my new i5 np550 in full settings. Totally enjoyed it. I played 'NFS loop' in maximum traffic and hard difficulty and completed in 6:33:93. So...what is the best on TDF? I want to be the best so i have to know



is it from Challenger series? Will install it and try beating you 


BTW I found this thread- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/8243-need-speed-most-wanted-discussion-5.html


If anyone else wants to challenge maybe we can get in unlocked  ?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2012)

No no. Its from quick race >> custom race >> 2nd track-nfs world loop. I am playing first time in very high graphics so will be playing it everyday until i get nfs run. I dont think alot of members will be playing this old game now days

And i google best time for this track. It was 5:02:93(w/o traffic,i guess) Some video on youtube


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 26, 2012)

Completed Battlefield Bad Company 2 , Mafia 2 and Need For Speed The Run (duh) now started COD MW 2.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yesterday i played NFSMW on my new i5 np550 in full settings. Totally enjoyed it. I played 'NFS loop' in maximum traffic and hard difficulty and completed in 6:33:93. So...what is the best on TDF? I want to be the best so i have to know



now 6:30:71


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

Completed Spec Ops The Line : After finishing this my view completely changed - nice game with exciting story and different endings - a must play.


----------



## Alok (Jul 27, 2012)

Currently Playing :>

¤ Street fighter x tekken
¤ Coh : opposing fronts
¤ Warcraft frozen thrones
¤ Braid
¤ Rainbow six vegas 2 (lan deathmatch)
¤ Sims 3


----------



## sidhraj (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never been able to finish Fallout New Vegas. I've completed all the DLCs but not the original game's climax.

After killing Mr.Vegas, I just dont like progress further because I don't want the game to end! I just love it too much, I keep roaming around and use mods to spawn creatures and kill them, a la' xp farming like Diablo-II


----------



## Alok (Jul 28, 2012)

Alan Wake > finished chapter 1. This game is different from all i used to play these days. Like it very much so far.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 28, 2012)

It's one of my recent favorites.

Make sure you play Alan wake's American nightmare dlc after that.


----------



## Alok (Jul 28, 2012)

^ yes I'll.  Now Pausing all other games and focusing on this.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just completed GRFS. overall good game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

started playing DEHR again - now on the first mission.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

Nowadays playing Virtua Tennis 4 with one of my friend. Also will resume GRID shortly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I will reatart Racedriver Grid today. too bad I couldn‘t find good working save files


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2012)

@Swapnil26sps Did the race after Installing MW and got 6:32:49 time in Hard Difficulty and max Traffic . 

*i.imgur.com/OJ32l.jpg

Will Give it another go some time later.

Felt Good to play this great game after a long-long time.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2012)

@rajatGod512:nice. In first time itself you got this timing. When i played first time my timing was 7:30:some milli secs. Nowdays i am playing it almost daily. I will try to bring my timing below 6mins.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2012)

Tribes Ascend Level 6 Pathfinder


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> *Nowadays playing Virtua Tennis 4 with one of my friend.* Also will resume GRID shortly.



how's the game ? playing in LAN/Split Screen mode or it's like playing Fifa - I mean 2 players with 2 gamepads but no split screen ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ Its not a split screen game. Both players plays in the same screen and the game is loads of fun. A new feature super shot adds even more fun. 4 players can play at the same time. Two players can compete with each other or play doubles.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 29, 2012)

GOD...
I think I have a great backlog to clear...(*sigh*)
Alan Wake
Deus-Ex human revolution.
S.C. Conviction.
Trine 2.
Risen 2.
Ghost Recon future Soldier.
Syndicate.
Sniper Elite V2.
Dirt 3.

Looking forward for Spec ops the line & Prototype 2 to get my hands on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

My Backlog has grown to this-

Hitman: Blood Money
Dirt Showdown
Battlefield 3
Payday: The Heist


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Resumed GRID today. Just 8 events remaining.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

Alan Wake > checkpoint just after "make it through woods"

Company of Heroes > 5 mission (rescue dog company)

Virtua Tennis 4 > Started world tour (won two cups , lost "final" of Australian Championship , reached level 3, rank "hopeful")


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Its not a split screen game. Both players plays in the same screen and the game is loads of fun. A new feature super shot adds even more fun. 4 players can play at the same time. Two players can compete with each other or play doubles.



Ok .. thanks for the info . I'll give it a go 

BTW, currently busy in completing quests in DEHR and hacking computers feels more great in this compared to Fallout 3.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

nowadays playing BLUR multiplayer with my cousin...man its very enjoyable!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> nowadays playing BLUR multiplayer with my cousin...man its very enjoyable!!!



then also try Split Second


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

For offline MP Dirt showdown is also quite good.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> then also try Split Second



the gameplay is similar to blur i guess...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Not exactly. Split second has more adrealine rush and all. Even if are last and last lap is going on then also you have chance to win the race. Quite honestly I prefer SS as compared to blur.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> For offline MP Dirt showdown is also quite good.



yea...tried playing DIRT 2 too...but my cousin finds it difficult to play...he is a champ in NFS type racing games and m not


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Then he'll like Dirt showdown as its more of a arcade game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> For offline MP Dirt showdown is also quite good.



it supports only two player splitscreen AFAIK but for only two players this is OK .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes I know that. Split screen is Ok for two players, anything more on a single screen won't be that much enjoyable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea...tried playing DIRT 2 too...but my cousin finds it difficult to play...he is a champ in NFS type racing games and m not



Play Dirt Showdown. It is a lot easier and simpler to play than other games of the Dirt franchise


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 1, 2012)

Completed COD : MW 2 in just two sittings .


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ Total Playtime ??


----------



## Tribalgeek (Aug 2, 2012)

Completed binary domain.

Looking fwd for reckoning.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 2, 2012)

Started playing Deus ex-Human Revolution. Game-play is fantastic and very refreshing.Not that much impressed by the Graphics. When people are talking face animations are not good and voices are not synced with lip movement.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 2, 2012)

finally completed forza motorsports 4    after 8 months.

playing F1 2011. currently on 2nd season driving for vodafone mclaren mercedes


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Started Fallout NV. Damn finding xander root was a pain.


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2012)

Played arkham city for 30 min. , liked catwoman 's kissing counter

And about game , this is how a sequel should be made, its simply feels like a sequel , a whole improvement.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2012)

Alok said:


> Played arkham city for 30 min. , liked catwoman 's kissing counter
> 
> And about game , this is how a sequel should be made, its simply feels like a sequel , a whole improvement.



Arkham City Main Campaign is a cake-walk....

try the Extra Mode in Extreme


----------



## Renny (Aug 2, 2012)

Completed Amnesia: The Dark Descent

Pending - Amnesia: Justine, no way to save the game too.


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Arkham City Main Campaign is a cake-walk....
> 
> try the Extra Mode in Extreme



yeah both games are "easy" , especially bosses. Anyway i always play hard (no counter indicator)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Total Playtime ??



6-7 hours I guess (Veteran Difficulty) , not more than that .

Will Try World At War some time Later when I finish my current Games .

Started
Grand Theft Auto IV: The Lost and Damned,
Mass Effect 3
Crysis 2


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

was playing plants and zombies. but don't have full versions. Not available in Win7.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> 6-7 hours I guess (Veteran Difficulty) , not more than that .
> 
> Will Try World At War some time Later when I finish my current Games .
> 
> ...



^^thanks for the info and I've never played any CoD games on veteran difficulty - only normal so far


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2012)

Even on veteran difficulty game is not that hard.


----------



## tkin (Aug 4, 2012)

Started playing Ghost Recon FS, awesome game, awesome graphics, love the whole futuristic theme which is also realistic at the same time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2012)

Started Dirt 3 again in my last few races. But I usually play Joyride


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Started playing Ghost Recon FS, awesome game, awesome graphics, love the whole futuristic theme which is also realistic at the same time.



I started that a month ago really top notch graphics


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

and the camo suit also looks really nice.

a little update : My GA-MA785GM-US2H has been sent for RMA.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 5, 2012)

started playing max payne 3


----------



## RBX (Aug 5, 2012)

In middle of many games, some of which like DMC4, Pokemon Heart Gold, Pokemon White are going to be on indefinite hold(like many others which I'd remember when I start browsing my games folder). The one I'm currently active in are Skyrim, and Future Soldier.
Even Future Soldier seems to be getting on hold, as first - RPG is my favorite genre, so I'm more inclined towards Skyrim, and second - despite all the futuristic armor, weaponry, and drones - the game is quite boring compared to other very few FPS I've played - mostly COD series.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Well yes GR FA could be boring for a COD guy as COD is a run and gun type FPS while FA is more of stealth, teamwork and tactics.


----------



## RBX (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm fine with games that require stealth and tactics (Hitman, for example), but I'd say that this game doesn't actually enforce them, the game on normal difficulty has been like walk in a park.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes the game is a lot easier than expected but still very fine game for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2012)

Completed Fallout 3 
took 45hrs to finish the story & side-quests

Also completed Samurai II Vengeance (PC) in 3hrs


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2012)

Help Me , When I try to Load my save game in Crysis 2  (1.9 + DX11+ High Res Textures) the game freezes on loading screen , but if I play from the start of the chapter it loads fine . Fraps shows 1 FPS in loading screen and when the loading bar is complete it shows 0 FPS . If I open task manager windows just shows some error and closes the game. Help me anyone.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

@ Zangestu
Man you completed fallout 3 in just 45hrs. I have played that game for like 400+ hrs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Zangestu
> Man you completed fallout 3 in just 45hrs. I have played that game for like 400+ hrs.



yes...that also the main story + side quests and not the DLC (which will make it to 400+ hrs) 



rajatGod512 said:


> Help Me , When I try to Load my save game in Crysis 2  (1.9 + DX11+ High Res Textures) the game freezes on loading screen , but if I play from the start of the chapter it loads fine . Fraps shows 1 FPS in loading screen and when the loading bar is complete it shows 0 FPS . If I open task manager windows just shows some error and closes the game. Help me anyone.



when using Mods & Texture packs save game file often gives problems..refer to the official FAQ about this on Mods page of Crysis 2


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes...that also the main story + side quests and not the DLC (which will make it to 400+ hrs)
> 
> 
> 
> when using Mods & Texture packs save game file often gives problems..refer to the official FAQ about this on Mods page of Crysis 2




I read in EA and MyCrysis Forum that everyone who upgraded to 1.9 Patch had this problem ... Its a problem wiith the patch but CryTek have said they will not patch the game ... this (1.9) is the best and the game runs well without bugs . LOL . Anyways I have sorted out the problem thanks to a post in the MYCrysis Forum


----------



## Alok (Aug 6, 2012)

resumed Alan wake > chapter 3 now


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

playing TrackMania 2 : The Canyon


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes...that also the main story + side quests and not the DLC (which will make it to 400+ hrs)


Still buddy 45 hrs are very few hours given the size of the game. Looks like you didn't explored and got all side quests.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

lol really 45 hrs is like a joke.It took me 100 hrs to complete the entire game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Still buddy 45 hrs are very few hours given the size of the game. Looks like you didn't explored and got all side quests.



AFAIK I have done all MQ & SQ in this except the free-form quests....



Knightlover said:


> lol really 45 hrs is like a joke.It took me 100 hrs to complete the entire game.



Oh yeah...45hrs is the fastest I guess so


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

I played F3, took me 125hrs, I explored the entire map, plus dlc maps, not to mention I collected all the special weapons and items, every one of them, they alone took 50hrs extra, I can finally say there isn't anything in Fallout 3 I haven't seen, for example I traversed the map for 3 hrs straight to get the Alien Spaceship visit event and the subsequent alien blaster weapon. There are numerous such events, characters(friendly mutant, uncle leo or something), unmarked quests(marry the couples in the aircraft carrier city), weapons, items, etc in this game.

If you play like me, it should take atlleast 100hrs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

^Hmmm..did u get the special encounter?


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Hmmm..did u get the special encounter?


Every single one. As I had said, I'd seen everything this game had to offer, played three times, combines 500 hrs I think and yes I am crazy


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah game is huge. I am sure zangestu has missed many things.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> I played F3, took me 125hrs, *I explored the entire map*, plus dlc maps, not to mention I collected all the special weapons and items, every one of them, they alone took 50hrs extra, I can finally say there isn't anything in Fallout 3 I haven't seen, for example I traversed the map for 3 hrs straight to get the Alien Spaceship visit event and the subsequent alien blaster weapon. There are numerous such events, characters(friendly mutant, uncle leo or something), unmarked quests(marry the couples in the aircraft carrier city), weapons, items, etc in this game.
> 
> If you play like me, it should take atlleast 100hrs.



though I tried harder I was unable to find ( actually reach ) some places despite of having the Explorer Perk.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

There were some places where you can't reach through surface. Metro was also confusing for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah game is huge. I am sure zangestu has missed many things.



exploration is missed but not the MQ + SQ


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> though I tried harder I was unable to find ( actually reach ) some places despite of having the Explorer Perk.


Yeah, sometimes it took me hours to find a place, most confusing was metro, I studied the map for 3hrs straight to properly move about.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 7, 2012)

Just finished Crysis series...

I can safely say that this is THE BEST FPS series ever made..

Played COD series,Half life 2 nothing even comes close to Crysis..
not even HL2 which is guess is overated..

Crysis - 8/10
Crysis Warhead - 8.5/10 (Too many bugs...had to play ending levels almost multiple times)
Crysis 2 - 9.5/10 (would be 10/10 if not for few bugs even after updating to 1.9)

Esp Crysis 2 was a masterpiece

Graphics - 10/10...and i didnt even install the hi-res dx11 pack
Music- 10/10...Insertion and epilogue score were mindblowing...Hans Zimmer FTW
Gameplay - 10/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Esp Crysis 2 was a masterpiece
> Graphics - 10/10...and i didnt even install the hi-res dx11 pack


what will u give if u play it in MalDo HD Textured pack 20/20


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 7, 2012)

> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Age of Empires III
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, sometimes it took me hours to find a place, most confusing was metro, I studied the map for 3hrs straight to properly move about.



if I can find my save files I'll try to find those places once again.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

If exploration is missed then many SQ have also been missed, thats for sure.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ I think I've not missed many places and quests  - that's why the game took 135 + Hrs. to complete with all the dlcs.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

@ TG
I was saying that to zangestu as he completed the game in just 45 hrs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ TG
> I was saying that to zangestu as he completed the game in just 45 hrs.



I have completed 17 SQ as listed here Fallout 3 quests - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Games for windows live fb page


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Games for windows live fb page



Romanian guy's post was the best

anyways...on last chapter of Deus Ex
will finish it by tonight


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

Still I think 45 is just too less for a game like F3.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2012)

man...last chapter is taking too much time
just met the "deputy boss" 
cant win the fight
so going to sleep :/


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ TG
> I was saying that to zangestu as he completed the game in just 45 hrs.



ok :embarrassed:



Piyush said:


> Romanian guy's post was the best
> 
> anyways...on last chapter of Deus Ex
> will finish it by tonight



Damn ! I'm not able to play this game ( just when I started liking this and hacking everything possible ) Due to the ****ing GBT RMA issue.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 9, 2012)

Finished GTA IV : The Lost And The Damned 

Started GTA IV : The Ballad Of Gay Tony


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/lXIwf.jpg?1

And without traffic is 6:10


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2012)

installed L.A Noire as earlier I had removed coz of very low fps(still played the game)...now that I hv found the solution m back in my Detective seat ...but sadly lost the save games


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Today completed max payne 3,great story ,great game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

Completed one more event in GRID after a long time. Just a few more to go for completion.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2012)

now on the BD case in L.A Noire


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 13, 2012)

started playing BF3 SP yesterday. now on the 3rd mission where you have to take out the AA batteries at iranian airport


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 13, 2012)

Resumed Alan Wake after a long pause. I must say that its one of the most difficult games I have played. How can we see the difficulty level on which we are playing?? I started it long ago so forgot at what difficulty level I started it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Resumed Alan Wake after a long pause. I must say that its one of the most difficult games I have played. How can we see the difficulty level on which we are playing?? I started it long ago so forgot at what difficulty level I started it.



when u load a game u can see the difficulty level...if i m not wrong


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 13, 2012)

Completed Deus Ex:Human Revolution. Thinking to buy The Missing Link DLC but the reviews are not good.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

LA Noire has really horrible FPS even i removed it because of that,I guess games meant to be on consoles should remain on console orelse they lose their charm !


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

After loosing my broadband connection I have resumed Battlefield 3 Campaign. Might play Dirt Showdown or Deus Ex: HR after that.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Back to full fledged Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> LA Noire has really horrible FPS even i removed it because of that,I guess games meant to be on consoles should remain on console orelse they lose their charm !



no buddy...thats the same reason i uninstalled it...but after lot of searching on the net...found the solution....PM me if you wanna give it an another try


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 15, 2012)

> Completed Deus Ex:Human Revolution. Thinking to buy The Missing Link DLC but the reviews are not good.


*Try before you buy*


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 15, 2012)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> LA Noire has really horrible FPS even i removed it because of that,I guess games meant to be on consoles should remain on console orelse they lose their charm !



it runs fine, the game has no such issues, listed below are my config components, and i get around 60 fps at highest settings, and i could get more than 60+ if i replace core2duo by a better processor, what is you config?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 15, 2012)

Playing Machinarium and loving it


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 15, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Try before you buy*



Try and never buy


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally completed Alan Wake yesterday. Its the best horror game I have played after Dead Space 2. Best part was its story. Story alone is compelling enough to let you keep playing.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 17, 2012)

Completed arkham city  great story made by the creators this time they really made the difference after arkham asylum we get the another twist in the tale , after this i am sure the when the next story will be released it has a huge year leap in the game  & also completed  bf3 .


----------



## Alok (Aug 17, 2012)

Alan Wake > last episode

NFS RUN > stage 2 (level 5)

Arkham City > 6% (paused)


----------



## Tribalgeek (Aug 17, 2012)

Playing Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2012)

Started playing Dirt Showdown.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 17, 2012)

started playing Mass Effect 2 Kasumi -stolen memory DLC pack


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 18, 2012)

-Hooked on to Orcs Must Die! 2, Limbo
-Played one level of Orcs Must Die! 1 and deleted it since it dusn allow skill reset. Of course not better than OCD! 2
-Completed story of Torchlight. Played an alchemist. Got pwnt on the last floor so activated cheats lol. Restarting now after getting better understanding of the game 
-Started BF3, COD-MW3 (Failing badly at playing these since I was playing GR:FS and SPec Ops the line before these and I'm used to the Take Cover-Hide-Shoot style which is not present in the aforementioned games :X)
-Didn't like GTA IV,Dirt 3


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Just finished Alan Wake.

A must play.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

Started Playing Inversion.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2012)

Now doing the global events in GRID. 2 completed 4 to go.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

Torchlight complete. now doing all the side quests and gathering new items.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> *Torchlight 2* complete. now doing all the side quests and gathering new items.



mg: how you came to get it ? Its not released yet.

Meanwhite finished alan wake+ all dlc+ american nightmare.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

typo. torchlight 1 

yes, next will start alan wake. my friend said american nightmare is really short. is it so?


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

Inversion  - escaped form the lootadors - searching for Leila ....

the gravity thing is fun to use but still I've not got a good grip of it .. playing with traditional run and gun style.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 19, 2012)

Completed nfs run, dirt , blur . they are simply great.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> typo. torchlight 1
> 
> yes, next will start alan wake. my friend said american nightmare is really short. is it so?



yes , also its very easy than original, still its fun. Consider it an action spin-off to series.
Original game is great , both dlc too.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 19, 2012)

Completed Machinarium


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

Started playing Crysis...


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

Inversion - learnt how to fly/float around using gravity and now I'm in search for Camp T'Kal.


----------



## maddy1205 (Aug 20, 2012)

started playing witcher 2..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2012)

completed BD case is L.A Noire


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

Started Max Payne 3


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2012)

stage 5 nfs the run


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

reached camp T'Kal on The inversion.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 21, 2012)

started MASS EFFECT 1 right now on Therum in the Mako fighting geth


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 22, 2012)

completed sniper ghost warrier


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

Now on Chapter 10 in Max Payne 3


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

Uninstalled Alan Wake. It Sucks. The guy can never walk from the center of the screen.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm very much disappointed with the *'Prince of persia - the forgotten sands' *compared to the predecessors. 
Though it features gameplay with latest GPU tech and new-elemental-earth-powers, i feel it misses the essence of Previous-POP-trilogy.

Moreover, the game often hangs and the prince stands before the closed doors. I've to start from other users's saved games in order to go further.
 For the 1st time, i feel betrayed with this POP.

Note --> Uninstalled the game and saved myself 7 GB.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I'm very much disappointed with the *'Prince of persia - the forgotten sands' *compared to the predecessors.
> Though it features gameplay with latest GPU tech and new-elemental-earth-powers, i feel it misses the essence of Previous-POP-trilogy.
> 
> Moreover, the game often hangs and the prince stands before the closed doors. I've to start from other users's saved games in order to go further.
> ...


 seriously, what a coincidence, we have a common avatar and we both hate the last part of POP, but yes warrior within (esp DHAKA) and the two thrones ( esp Dark prince...and some comedy scenes) were epic. i wish forgotten sands had same texture and taste like earlier series.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats pretty true! 
From what i've read, POP-FS is an interquel between the POP-SOT and POP-WW. But, prince looked more taller and matured in POP-FS. 

I love the Dark Prince wielding Daggertail. He is way better than others.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2012)

Started Sniper Elite which I recently got on Steam and also started Driver San Francisco.
Max Payne 3 on hold for now sadly


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

So ended up getting Sniper Elite? Enjoy getting yourself sniped


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on 





> Sniper:Ghost warrior


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 23, 2012)

Playing multiplayer on uncharted 3 & street fighter  x tekken.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

met with some chicks in Inversion - these chicks have some sort of light sword on both hands and taking out'em while flying in zero gravity is kinda tough though two shells f shotgun is enough for'em.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

POP FS is a good game plauged with bugs and glitches without any patch.

@ TG
How is Inversion ??


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> POP FS is a good game plauged with bugs and glitches without any patch.


if you want, an unofficial patch fixed every single issue.
I finished it a month ago without any bug.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Alok said:


> if you want, an unofficial patch fixed every single issue.
> I finished it a month ago without any bug.



You mean the SK*DR*W patch?


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> You mean the SK*DR*W patch?





Ontopic : nfs run stage 6 . Game getting better and better.


----------



## Woodensniper (Aug 23, 2012)

Competed Prototype 2 campaign and side quests


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2012)

POP:FS is the best looking game in the whole series...but users complained of bugs in it...
& gameplay was rigid...


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> POP:FS is the best looking game in the whole series...but users complained of bugs in it...
> & gameplay was rigid...



I accept that it's a best looking game compared to its predecssors and truly did the eye-catchy-elements powered by GPU. 
But one will often get the error message *'Prince of persia has stopped working'*, normally after 10-15 mins of gameplay and then the game abruptly ends. 

In some levels, doors will remain closed and you've to start from the savepoints in order to activate it.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 23, 2012)

Im totally enjoying Darksiders 2 now..Its definitely worth it amazing graphics !!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 23, 2012)

Playins Deus Ex-The Missing Link


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> POP FS is a good game plauged with bugs and glitches without any patch.
> 
> @ TG
> How is Inversion ??



very god so far - never played anything like this before  - once you know how to control the gravity you will never want to miss it again and gravity can make a shield for as well 

BTW, reached lootadors dome.


----------



## Alok (Aug 26, 2012)

Finished NFS The Run. Last race has thrill variations but was easy.

Reset system was bad , it doesn't give you a little freedom to jump cross the corners . Didn't liked this.

Graphics were amazing as usual with frostbyte 2.

Though game has variety of cars but game's campaign is not defined well to use all or most of those , i finished whole game just with 3 cars

scripted button press chase are nice addition, making you feel you are not pressing only LB and LT.

Over all : 6/10


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 26, 2012)

reached peak 15 in MASS EFFECT 1 facing geth juggernaut


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

Deleted Metro 2033.
Didn't like


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 27, 2012)

Finished Crysis 2 a couple of days ago. Loved the game. Will start BF3 in a week .


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

Prbably I've reached the Final boss fight in Inversion - today will complete this game anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

Max Payne 3 and Driver:San Francisco being played by me along with occasional BF 3.

My current Backlog:
1. Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
2. Spec Ops: The Line
3. Batman : Arkham City
4. Metro 2033
5. Many Indie games I got from Humble Bundles
6. Half Life 2
7. Torchlight
... and few more....


----------



## masach315 (Aug 28, 2012)

Vessel, face issue with frame rate bug, yet to find solution


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

Completed Inversion - the game is really good if not awesome - use the Gravity thing in your favor, changing gravity modes to suit the situation, use it for protection, as a weapon etc. - all in all you can do lots of things you have never done on any previous games using gravity - the story is also good but very short, gameplay is good but there's nt many variants of enemies and bosses and taking out them is very easy - the ending is really heart touching but this also makes the path for the second installment of the game.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 28, 2012)

Started BF3. Will begin with MP3 after a few days.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Aug 29, 2012)

Completed *Ghost Recon : Future Soldier*, *Spec Ops : the Line* and *Prototype 2*  recently.

Started *Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

Started playing Silent Hill - Homecoimg - after a long time found a game which has a great story line.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> Started playing Silent Hill - Homecoimg - after a long time found a game which has a great story line.



Yeah..I guess this your 1st play.njoy buddy
the dialogue cutscenes are brilliant...also the blood & atmosphere (creepy)
don't forget the boogeyman & the lady in the hotel


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

found 2 Post Cards so far and one more to go to meet with Lady at the Hotel


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Deleted Metro 2033.
> Didn't like



Avatar fits.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

Just 4 races to go for completion of GRID.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 30, 2012)

*Sleeping dogs*...story is now 63% completed with few side quests....the story is really good and the melee combat is simply awesome!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2012)

Mass Effect- En route to Ilos. sex scene with liara. that asari knows to bang!!!   way better than tali and miranda


----------



## RON28 (Aug 30, 2012)

started MAFIA II  awesome graphics with great gameplay, exploring little italy which was in Mafia 1.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2012)

Silent Hill : HomeComing

After I found 3 post cards and gave those to the lady at the Hotel she gave a me a key - after meeting the Mayor now I've to fight with a big monster but ths is getting tough as I've used all of the health drinks ( because of those scary nurse *****es ) n the way back to the lady after getting the 3rd post card. Now I've only 2 med kits and one serum in hand but I'll manage anyway.

BTW, the game lags sometime a lot ( so much the dialogue and the cutscene vids are out of sync ) and takes a long time to save - also one time I was not getting a any option to climb down - later found the game save data file got corrupted somehow or it's some kind f bug ?? anyway, even after all this playing this game as the story is really attractive.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2012)

mass effect 2-imported my  ME1 Save. landed on Citadel after freedom's progress


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 31, 2012)

Finished Limbo 

A poetry in Black and White


----------



## Piyush (Aug 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Deleted Metro 2033.
> Didn't like





Faun said:


> Avatar fits.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

SH Homecoming

finished off a Big ugly monster which - met with a cop and he gave me a shotgun and has seen strange things too but the fight afterwards was too hard as there's ain't plenty ammo - got distress call from Ellie - saved her from another creature - now I'm in the sewers with her - the whle atmosphere is really creepy and I have no health drink or - now Ellie has gone to open a gate and I've to fight with 3 creatures - let's see how tough it's to take those down.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 1, 2012)

Thinking of starting DAO again. Lets see.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

Completed Race Drive GRID.

Started DAO again and completed Darkspawn chronicles.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

Completed 'Sleeping dogs' story and few side quests....now onto completing the side quests


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

hooked on to Witcher 2
right now on chapter 1.
this game is huge...
*how much time needed to complete full 100%?*


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

I am practicing fifa08, after playing for 6yrs on keyboard it's very hard to play with controller.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 4, 2012)

completed MAFIA II just now, still thinking what would happened to JOE, desperately waiting for MAFIA III, i know it would take years, but it would worth it. 

guys is there any other game like Mafia with great storyline????


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 4, 2012)

Really Liking Inversion.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ yep, it's a good game ( the Gravity thingy is really awesome in this ) and if you like it you'll like Binary Domain too.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 4, 2012)

I compleated *bully scollership adistion*. its nice game.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2012)

Dhiraj said:


> I compleated *bully scollership adistion*. its nice game.



*Bully scholarship edition? - *Never heard of this game.


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2012)

^ pc version of Bully (a ps2 game) was released with some extra contents , i.e. Scholarship Edition.
By rockstar ,Counted in top 10 ps2 games.

Finished it long ago, great fun indeed.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ pc version of Bully (a ps2 game) was released with some extra contents , i.e. Scholarship Edition.
> By rockstar ,Counted in top 10 ps2 games.
> 
> Finished it long ago, great fun indeed.



Sounds fun. Will give it a try once i finish Prototype!
Thanks Alok!


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just started playing Thief : Deadly Shadows. Its an old 2004 game but really awesome. Stealth at its best really. But its tough and one particular mission with 'Undeads' is scaring the hell out of me . Background music is just too haunting


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2012)

Darksiders 2 starts off damn slow, and boring, its not as dark as the trailers showed......


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Just started playing Thief : Deadly Shadows. Its an old 2004 game but really awesome. Stealth at its best really. But its tough and one particular mission with 'Undeads' is scaring the hell out of me . Background music is just too haunting



Played long back. Its fun switching between the 1st and 3rd person view!


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Played long back. Its fun switching between the 1st and 3rd person view!


True, it was the only thing that i missed in thief 1 and 2


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> hooked on to Witcher 2
> right now on chapter 1.
> this game is huge...
> *how much time needed to complete full 100%?*



100+ hrs if you are a explorer type.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Finished "Tiny Troopers", Nice graphics,point`n`click gameplay,30 deadly missions of varying difficulty and new game plus mode,overall: 8/10

Images:



Spoiler



*theappera.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/tiny-troopers-05.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/7086737469_b31c0a9fd3_z.jpg
*img.stpcdn.net/screenshots/tiny-troopers_2.jpg
*a3.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/070/Purple/v4/f2/8f/5b/f28f5b4c-1ab0-7896-c230-1772dde09c05/mza_6770531384120499498.320x480-75.jpg
*media.gamerevolution.com/images/games/mac/tiny-troopers-pc/tiny-troopers-pc_008.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ Better post screenies in game's particular thread or screenshot channel.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

Silent Hill Homecoming :

Defeated Scarlett - now on the Attic level.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Completed Leliana's song DLC. Faced a bug though, I did what was required for a Achievement and yet didn't got it.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thief: Deadly Shadows- Completed the mission Abysmal Gale with "Undeads". Also completed Widow Moira's mansion and Stoneplaza Clocktower. Now the people from my own fence are after me as i took down clocktower without their approval  . Now these guys talk through telepathy and sound sense in that case becomes obsolete as all the voices are in your head and hence in all 5 speakers  .


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Completed Mission: Malena in Witcher 2

which character path u choose?Swordmanship,Alchemy or Magic?


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Mission: Malena in Witcher 2
> 
> which character path u choose?Swordmanship,Alchemy or Magic?


finished game 2 times.
i did no single point in Alchemy at all.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 5, 2012)

Just completed *I am Alive*. Survival at its best!

Starting Dark Souls now!


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2012)

SH - Homecmoing

I'm a little stuck on the Attic level - did the mask thing and honor badge/medal thing but still I've no clue hew to open that stuck door ( with a wheel ) - the two lights ( x and y types ) is now on on top side of the door - do I need to do something with door control panel livers ??


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 6, 2012)

finished max payne  2 to just in a single day(9am to 8:50 pm)


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally finished Skyrim!!


Clocked 115 in save menu
add to that 15-25hrs for loading/replays/etc



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8OEhv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OnQxV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TC87X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dnXzY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Rzn8L.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CJgrf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/icVjO.jpg


Skyrim - Imgur





> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Age of Empires III
> ...


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thief: Deadly Shadows- Completed Keeper's Compound mission. Story is becoming more and more interesting . Now moving onto another mission with "undeads"  . Man after this game i am gonna be so sick of hiding and avoiding zombies that i will have to play Resident Evil just for the sake of blowing some Zombie-ass.

One question though- I have just ordered GTA 4 from flipkart(374 rs only is a steal really) so will it be possible to play it online or do i need a steam version for that? this what i have ordered *www.flipkart.com/grand-theft-auto-...ZZ4Z&ref=a6b66dc8-ef47-4d25-ac71-b6443c65daa6


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2012)

Started '*I am Alive*'...one hell of a depressive game....good game though...survival made difficult with the help of constant encounters with other fatal survivors, limited stamina and resources...but is repetitive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Started '*I am Alive*'...one hell of a depressive game....good game though...survival made difficult with the help of constant encounters with other fatal survivors, limited stamina and resources...but is repetitive.



This game was in development since 2003 and released today for PC.
ratings are not good by some sites


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

Dhiraj said:


> finished max payne  2 to just in a single day(9am to 8:50 pm)



in which mode ?? did not you take some rest in between ??


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 7, 2012)

playing spec ops great story plus great game-play . side by side playing ashes with installing the new patch of ipl 2012.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> in which mode ?? did not you take some rest in between ??



Normal difficulty. Taken lunch only.


----------



## TheMost (Sep 7, 2012)

Playing Warhammer 40K - Dawn of war ....


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2012)

Playing *[PROTOTYPE]*.
Collecting samples from the HIVE.

& 

Mission:Flatline in *Hitman:Blood money

*& 

Chapter 16 in *Limbo*


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2012)

Finished Deus EX Human Revolution
All endings
satisfied...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

Now in Boss battle with Kayran....the monster is huge


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

Completed 
1. Warden's keep
2. Return to ostagar
and that shale quest. Off to bercelien forest now in DAO.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2012)

Dhiraj said:


> Normal difficulty. Taken lunch only.



I can tell you liked the game very which made you keep going on and on 

Anyway, SH Homecomg - I'm not getting any clue on how to solve two puzzles ( one with butcher's knife and one with some clock ) in Attic level.
Played Dark Souls and I'm Alive but did not like them.
Playing Sleeping Dogs and Crysis 2 now.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 8, 2012)

^yes , liked mp 2 very much . Now looking forward to max payne 3.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 8, 2012)

Completed Thief: Deadly Shadows. Just started Sleeping Dogs. Game looks awesome hope its gameplay is just as good as it looks


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2012)

Completed Driver San Francisco. Good game. Loved shifting to all cars that we can see.

Next up, Max Payne 2


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs- I must say game is awesome. Fighting is never boring and the world looks just awesome love the left hand side driving  . Completed 'Bride To Be' those monks gave some serious counter attacks. Have already played for like 7 Hrs today. Must go to sleep now . Also story is intriguing really. A must play I would say .


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

SD : Met with Amanda and did some cop mission and triad mission - helped some guys/gals out - upgraded some skils - figured out how to use the phone though there was no hint on control layout .

one more puzzle to solve in SH:Momecoimg on the Attic level.


----------



## toogood (Sep 9, 2012)

hey!i have this rig... 
intel i3 2120
4g ram
no extra graphics card...
i wan to know what are the games that'll run on it, i dont want ful hd like 2048x* resolution but 60x480 will work....


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ First of all this is not the correct thread to ask this question. Ask here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/8996-will-game-run-configuration.html

Secondly your question is too generalised. When you post on that other thread please remember to either mention the specific titles or atleast the kind of games(genre) you would like to try.
You can also give this site a try if you know which titles you want to play *www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

Completed minibus ( triad ) mission and Amada's photo shooting mission an - she did get naughty  but there was not much to see ...


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ In this game there is nothing much to see in that regard and everything is left to your imagination . 

I would have logged my progress here in Sleeping Dogs but i suspect that will spoil the fun of people like topgear by providing unnecessary hints so i will restrain myself from doing that


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

on Chapter 2 now in Witcher 2 (Roach's path I took)..
this game is really addicting & amazing...specially the level of detailing in graphics 



topgear said:


> Played Dark Souls and I'm Alive but did not like them.


what u not liked gameplay?graphics?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2012)

Mass EFFECT 3 Priority Rannoch is available and completed Rannoch sidequests
right now doing "Ex-cerberus scientist mission


----------



## Skud (Sep 10, 2012)

Playing Gas Guzzlers Combat Carnage. One time play. Not as interesting as Split Second. More comparable to Blur. But one game it reminds me every step is Flatout. Would have loved more explosions though.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

*Prototype* - The Altered world


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 11, 2012)

Just finished *Transformers Fall Of Cybertron*. Normal TPS Game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ In this game there is nothing much to see in that regard and everything is left to your imagination .
> 
> I would have logged my progress here in Sleeping Dogs but i suspect that will spoil the fun of *people like topgear* by providing unnecessary hints so i will restrain myself from doing that



that's your personal view abut SD but _people like me_ find it quite enjoyable - it's lot better than any GTA game and rest assured - posting your progress about SD in here won't spoil the fun of _people like me_ - actually we will be more amused to read those though you may be the only person who thinks differently but that's OK - freedom of thinking, anyone 



Zangetsu said:


> on Chapter 2 now in Witcher 2 (Roach's path I took)..
> this game is really addicting & amazing...specially the level of detailing in graphics
> what u not liked gameplay?graphics?



I don't care much about gfx in any games as long as a game has at-least of OK quality gfx - so here only remains Gameplay 



Skud said:


> Playing Gas Guzzlers Combat Carnage. One time play. Not as interesting as Split Second. More comparable to Blur. But one game it reminds me every step is Flatout. Would have loved more explosions though.



Played the game 2/3 months ago - mainly for replacing BLuR in lan play and the devs said they will release a patch for that but so far no lan patch - so have to ditch the game and honestly speaking this game is not as good as BLur - even the Sp mode.

*SH : HomeComing*

Finished Attic Level but there was a bug in the game - the puzzle of the clock room must be solved first or else solving the clock room puzzle will be a lot more tedious. Anyway, reached Silent Hill.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> *SH : HomeComing*
> 
> Finished Attic Level but there was a bug in the game - the puzzle of the clock room must be solved first or else solving the clock room puzzle will be a lot more tedious. Anyway, reached Silent Hill.


now u will enjoy roaming in Silent Hill foggy roads & noise of your radio...
did u meet the girl sticking posters?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> that's your personal view abut SD but _people like me_ find it quite enjoyable - it's lot better than any GTA game and rest assured - posting your progress about SD in here won't spoil the fun of _people like me_ - actually we will be more amused to read those though you may be the only person who thinks differently but that's OK - freedom of thinking, anyone
> .


It seems that my statement has been grossly misunderstood. What I meant to say was that there is no sexual content in this game and that is left to your imagination. Which I have no problem with. Secondly I love this game. When I said that posting my progress will take the fun out of your experience it only meant that It will reveal all the surprises. Even if i post the names of some missions it may as well spoil your fun. I love this game and i have said that from the very start. Heck i played it for 7 hrs straight and still wanted to play more.

P.S. Tried to play Silent Hill: HC at midnight with lights off and 5.1 surround sound. It was too spooky


----------



## Alok (Sep 11, 2012)

^i played sh:homecoming but i find those ladies more of sexy rather scary


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 11, 2012)

Completed COD:MW3 in Hardened difficulty

Completed COD:MW3 in Hardened difficulty


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> P.S. Tried to play Silent Hill: HC at midnight with lights off and 5.1 surround sound. It was too spooky



I tried F.E.A.R like that! very scary especially the sounds and shadows of Alma.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 11, 2012)

^^Did that as well and yeah you are absolutely right it was too spooky as well


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> now u will enjoy roaming in Silent Hill foggy roads & noise of your radio...
> did u meet the girl sticking posters?



Met with Elle earlier  this time it's not so enjoyable for Alex at-least - had to fight with lots of lurkers and after I finish the power plant mission had to do one thing - just run .. run .. run - all sorts of creepy things came out of dark, anyway managed to escape that and came to know Judge Margaret Holloway is a wicked ***** - anyway, saved Elle from that chainsaw, Wheeler with medkit and now I'm going to unveil the remaining secrets of SH : Homecoming.



Alok said:


> ^i played sh:homecoming but i find those ladies more of sexy rather scary



nice taste  



Gearbox said:


> I tried F.E.A.R like that! very scary especially the sounds and shadows of Alma.





> P.S. Tried to play Silent Hill: HC at midnight with lights off and 5.1 surround sound. It was too spooky



talking about scary if you guys have the guts try Playing Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi 



rohit32407 said:


> It seems that my statement has been grossly misunderstood. What I meant to say was that there is no sexual content in this game and that is left to your imagination. Which I have no problem with. Secondly I love this game. When I said that posting my progress will take the fun out of your experience it only meant that It will reveal all the surprises. Even if i post the names of some missions it may as well spoil your fun. I love this game and i have said that from the very start. Heck i played it for 7 hrs straight and still wanted to play more.



Ok .. now I got your point clearly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> Met with Elle earlier  this time it's not so enjoyable for Alex at-least - had to fight with lots of lurkers and after I finish the power plant mission had to do one thing - just run .. run .. run - all sorts of creepy things came out of dark, anyway managed to escape that and came to know Judge Margaret Holloway is a wicked ***** - anyway, saved Elle from that chainsaw, Wheeler with medkit and now I'm going to unveil the remaining secrets of SH : Homecoming.


yes the chainsaw & fighting with judge looks like movie Hostel...
there are Boss Fights I guess 4


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> talking about scary if you guys have the guts try Playing Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi



Will definetely give a try!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 12, 2012)

Completed Battlefield 3 (Campaign) - Dissapointed    I liked Battlefield Bad Company 2 a lot lot better


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ comparing story BF3 is better than BFBC2 but when it comes to gameplay BFBC2 wins IMO.



Zangetsu said:


> yes the chainsaw & fighting with judge looks like movie Hostel...
> there are Boss Fights I guess 4



completed the game but the ending was not what I thought it would be .. one replay needed and I've a save file to make things right.



Gearbox said:


> Will definetely give a try!



availability may be an issue but if you can don't hesitate to get it from some special sources  this game worths that and should be on every scary game lovers collection.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> availability may be an issue but if you can don't hesitate to get it from some special sources  this game worths that and should be on every scary game lovers collection.



Sure  Let me finish the [PROTOTYPE] first.
Got my GOD powers back, after completing the 'Biological Imperative'.

Liked the new powers of ARMOR and double-edged-BLADE. Lets kick some Blackwatch's @$$!

To those who completed *PROTOTYPE 2*, how do you see P2 from P1 in terms of story,gameplay and graphics ? - *Better or worse*


----------



## abhidev (Sep 13, 2012)

started ''NFS-Run'....the graphics are simply gorgeous...so far gameplay looks ok


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

Witcher 2: Doing Little Sisters quest to help Mavrick



topgear said:


> completed the game but the ending was not what I thought it would be .. one replay needed and I've a save file to make things right.



Good...did u get all the 4 endings?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 13, 2012)

after completing crysis 2, now playing Crysis...now i know why people say "Crysis 2 is **** in front of Crysis" OMG, Crysis has got really good graphics, Iam at a level where we witness aliens for the first time floating like in space...Best graphics, even i completed BFBC2, but crysis had surpassed a 2010 game also. can't believe developers in 2007 were so good.


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 13, 2012)

Finished COD:MW3(sp campaign) a few days ago. Will start with bf3 again. According to me mw3 has much better gameplay than bf3.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ Not in Multiplayer But I agree with you in Campaign mode


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 13, 2012)

finally experienced the sh!tty ending for my self
Completed ME3
*accidentally* chose synthesis ending since that stupid child VI just described me the three options but the dialogue wheel did'nt pop up


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 13, 2012)

Stuck at Inversion last level. (Part 34-Reversion, Part 2)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2012)

Started GRID and Call of Duty : World At War , Crysis 2 put on hold


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Good...did u get all the 4 endings?



nope .. only 1 ending so far but I'll try for one more ending.



RON28 said:


> after completing crysis 2, now playing Crysis...now i know why people say "Crysis 2 is **** in front of Crysis" OMG, Crysis has got really good graphics, Iam at a level where we witness aliens for the first time floating like in space...Best graphics, even i completed BFBC2, but crysis had surpassed a 2010 game also. can't believe developers in 2007 were so good.



you made me want to re-play Crysis one more time 

Anyway, playing I'm Alive - this is an unmatched survival type game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> after completing crysis 2, now playing Crysis...now i know why people say "Crysis 2 is **** in front of Crysis" OMG, Crysis has got really good graphics, Iam at a level where we witness aliens for the first time floating like in space...Best graphics, even i completed BFBC2, but crysis had surpassed a 2010 game also. can't believe developers in 2007 were so good.



Well Crysis is a masterpiece but I hope u played C2 with HD texture pack...


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 14, 2012)

Inversion. Last boss bight!
Started NFS: The Run. Amazing graphics :O


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

Crysis is one of the games-that-should-be-played-before-you-die!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 14, 2012)

The Walking Dead. I'm still in Ep. 1. Just can't seem to find time to play this. Maybe because of the TV show. lawlz. 

And I still need to finish MW2. Yep, MW*2*. :S Didn't touch it after Ghost died.


----------



## Alok (Sep 14, 2012)

Started Sniper Elite v2.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 14, 2012)

^sexy game


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

Started playing GTA IV 3-4 days back. Couldn't resist to buy it at such a lucrative price tag. Just completed "Ruff Rider". Most of my time has gone into modding this game as i was really irritated by the graphics. After playing Sleeping Dogs with HD textures this looked really inferior and irritating at some points. Finally after much headache and googling, successfully modded it and now at some times of the day it looks better than crysis 2. Will continue tonight as i am done modding and now can devote more time to actual 'playing'


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

talking about GTA 4 mods did you try_ iCEnhancer 2.1_ ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes I have all these mods installed and working in harmony
1) IcEnhancer 2.1 with GTA patch 1.0.4.0. Using xliveless coz gfwl is just too eager to update it to 1.0.7.0. Most of the mods don't work perfectly with 1.0.7.0. With patch 1.0.4.0 IcEnhancer requires xlive.dll.
2)Lord Neophyte's HD textures
3)VIVA new york Mod
4)Real Traffic mod
5)ZBNYNC Mod
6) Some other billboard roadsign mods etc. and trust me with all these GTA looks photoreal. Its pretty awesome really to see what mods can do to even a 2008 game.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ Well thats why mods are made. To increase replay value by making significant changes.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

Downloading CS:Global Offensive


----------



## RON28 (Sep 15, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Yes I have all these mods installed and working in harmony
> 1) IcEnhancer 2.1 with GTA patch 1.0.4.0. Using xliveless coz gfwl is just too eager to update it to 1.0.7.0. Most of the mods don't work perfectly with 1.0.7.0. With patch 1.0.4.0 IcEnhancer requires xlive.dll.
> 2)Lord Neophyte's HD textures
> 3)VIVA new york Mod
> ...



please post some screenshots in the screenshots thread, i love to see photoreal mods.



lovedonator said:


> Downloading CS:Global Offensive



i saw your pics, you bought global offensive, how much space is required? i don't want to buy it from steam, because there servers are very slow. is there any other source to download legal CS:GO?


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> please post some screenshots in the screenshots thread, i love to see photoreal mods.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw your pics, you bought global offensive, how much space is required? i don't want to buy it from steam, because there servers are very slow. is there any other source to download legal CS:GO?


I bought it from Flipkart. But I still have to download around 2GB from steam. I'm having a lot of problem with it. I have posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134393-steam-related-discussions-50.html


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> please post some screenshots in the screenshots thread, i love to see photoreal mods.



I have posted few screenshots in both screenshot channel and gta Heaven thread. i was still tweaking at the time of those screenshots so they are not perfect. But they are still very good.


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Yes I have all these mods installed and working in harmony
> 1) IcEnhancer 2.1 with GTA patch 1.0.4.0. Using xliveless coz gfwl is just too eager to update it to 1.0.7.0. Most of the mods don't work perfectly with 1.0.7.0. With patch 1.0.4.0 IcEnhancer requires xlive.dll.
> 2)Lord Neophyte's HD textures
> 3)VIVA new york Mod
> ...



Thanks for the complete list .. will come handy if I ever start playing GTA 4


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^No problem man. Also add Real shops HD version beta, 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5, 1.5.1, 1.6. Install these in the ascending order just like i have mentioned. Install all of these and your manhattan area in GTA IV will look almost like real Manhattan . I am enjoying just roaming around in the city 

Right now I am trying to find the building which was always shown in TV Series "Friends". People say its there somewhere near Middle Park which in reality is "Central Park".


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Ok .. I'll keep those in mind .. saved all those ( mod names on a file ) for future reference


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2012)

Completed Roches's Path in Witcher 2...now started Ioreveths Path...


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Resumed Max Payne 3. Also startes EDGE(indie game) and also Sniper Elite

Huge backlog of Indie games looms large on me


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2012)

Paused gaming for sometime. Will resume shortly.


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2012)

*profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc6/203116_100002409386627_1907190_q.jpg
*[PROTOTYPE]*
Defeated the Supreme hunter. 
Now in the Mission - Men like Gods!


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs : met with Uncle Po.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Completed Silent Hill Homecoming. This game is damn awesome.. pretty personal stuff! Took almost 20 days to complete the game!



Spoiler



To my surprise i got the good ending!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally resumed gaming after 4 or 5 days. Now going for sacred ashes.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Completed Silent Hill Homecoming. This game is damn awesome.. pretty personal stuff! Took almost 20 days to complete the game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we have a thread where we can discuss this.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> I think we have a thread where we can discuss this.



That was a statement wasn't discussing anything.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Completed "The Run" of NFS: The Run


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> I think we have a thread where we can discuss this.



yep, the last reply was 69 mins after 2.06 PM, on 12/12/2008 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/102198-silent-hill-homecoming-discussion.html


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 19, 2012)

GTA IV: currently busy dating kate and with the mission "Dust Off". But i must say tht so far story has disappointed me. Only thing that makes me like this game is its "world". It's very lively and mods have eliminated almost every shortcoming it had with its graphical content.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Completed wolfstein .decent game.worth try.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ which one Return to the Castle Wolfenstein or just the Wolfenstein released on 2009 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2012)

Now on Chapter 3  Ioreveth's Path..will need 3~4 days to finish it finally.




topgear said:


> ^^ which one Return to the Castle Wolfenstein or just the Wolfenstein released on 2009 ?



Wolfenstein 2009


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ok .. many people still used to refer RTCW as only Wolfenstein and they even don't know a Wolfenstein game was realsed on 2009 - that's why I asked.

Anyway, completing mission after mission in SD - the game seems to be endless


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

I've started INFERNAL.
Amazed by the graphics & lightings in the intro-gunfight level. 

I dont know, why this game got low ranking thou it got some good-eye-candy-effects in it?
Maybe, because of the story? Anyone played this one?

GamingHeaven: Infernal (PC)


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2012)

Anomaly Warzone Earth:
Entered (after Afghanistan) japan and on the first mission was given a hard time. Outnumbered and outgunned. Ton of alternate routes and easy control really helps.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ what game is that ?? never heard of it. Can you post a little more details about this .


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

Was bundled with one of the bundles iirc.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I've started INFERNAL.
> Amazed by the graphics & lightings in the intro-gunfight level.
> 
> I dont know, why this game got low ranking thou it got some good-eye-candy-effects in it?
> ...



yeah i have played it. it has got some really cool graphics and also some very nice level structure in some stages. but gameplay drags it down in the later and harder levels. also the shooting mechanism is very bad for a third person shooter.


----------



## sanny16 (Sep 22, 2012)

@Gearbox
regarding inferno
I played once this game and i had the same reaction as yours. But left in the middle because i was stuck at one level.

finished prototype 2 and fifa 12 is still running.. about to start hitman sniper challenge.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Was bundled with one of the bundles iirc.



Ok .. got all the required details and I think _Sam_ is playing this on Android. 

Anomaly Warzone Earth
Anomaly: Warzone Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, Stuck at playing poker in SD .. never played poker before and card game sucks IMO.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2012)

Completed spec ops Great game that's the first game i see 4 endings possible . the gamemakers did the great job


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 23, 2012)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Completed spec ops Great game that's the first game i see 4 endings possible . the gamemakers did the great job


Kinda like fight club (movie)


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

Sleeping Dgs : completed Buried Alive mission and all the Cop missions on SD except drug busts - the last mission was rescuing the Russian girl.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 24, 2012)

Satge 7 - NFS Run


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2012)

Prongs298 said:


> yeah i have played it. it has got some really cool graphics and also some very nice level structure in some stages. but gameplay drags it down in the later and harder levels. also the shooting mechanism is very bad for a third person shooter.


I agree with that. Thou it sports the cover-based shooting, it is not well-tuned. 



sanny16 said:


> @Gearbox
> regarding inferno
> I played once this game and i had the same reaction as yours. But left in the middle because i was stuck at one level.


I'm sure that's one of the reason, nobody ever tried. Read some old reviews, where people said they're frustrated when dealing with boss-kills.The makers should've spent less money on advertising! 

Btw, on [Prototype] - *The World Set Free*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally Completed Witcher 2 (Iorveth's Path & also the whole game)...10/10 rating

Started Playing Street Fighter X Tekken


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2012)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Completed spec ops Great game that's the first game i see 4 endings possible . the gamemakers did the great job



the gameplay is fantastic with almost no bugs and great visuals. just the controls need to be fixed for cover & jump which causes a lot of problem whenever you need to jump you get stuck in cover.



topgear said:


> Ok .. got all the required details and I think _Sam_ is playing this on Android.
> 
> Anomaly Warzone Earth
> Anomaly: Warzone Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



nope. on PC and is a must have game for anyone who likes tower defense (Defense Grid: The Awakening & Plants vs Zombies)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uuuFS.jpg



i have left gaming on android long ago. small screen sucks.



DARK KNIGHT said:


> BTW, Stuck at playing poker in SD .. never played poker before and card game sucks IMO.



 had same problem in Machinarium. you are asked to beat someone in a board game.


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

@ Sam - thanks for the info and screenshot  - I've played a similar game though not completed : Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime

BTW, completed Sleeping Dogs and Will Start Playing Borderlands 2


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 25, 2012)

Stole frnds xbox controller 
Can't play for s**t lol


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Sam - thanks for the info and screenshot  - I've played a similar game though not completed : Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime



thanks. looks nice. will try to get my hands on it soon.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2012)

DAO Vanilla is near completion. Just have to call a landsmeet now.


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2012)

Got Deus Ex: Human revolution.
Have to try this weekend!

Whats your opinion on DE:HR?


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ nice game .. hacking terminals is a great fun on this one.

BTW, Started playing BoderLands 2 - the game is very good - has the same old feeling like the previous one though accessing inventory/upgrade/map menu is a little bit clumsy on this - one great addition is the sentry bot though


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Got Deus Ex: Human revolution.
> Have to try this weekend!
> 
> Whats your opinion on DE:HR?



I'd put DE:HR in the same basket as Half Life franchise 
great story, gameplay and dialogues
*
Meanwhile started Borderlands 2*
The game doesnt looks much different from B1 when it comes to single player , but its fun in Co-op as always

Game intro is hilarious , dialogues are amazing and claptrap never disappoints you 

PS:Handsome Jack is cruel


----------



## RON28 (Sep 26, 2012)

started playing Halo: Combat evolved yesterday evening, and completed today morning  this was the 3rd time i played Halo.

i hate those ugly floods.


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to hear back about +ve on DE:HR!
Btw, on H:CE - i hate the DUO (Sort of bosses, dont know their exact name) who fires by plasma guns.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

Started playing I am Alive. Finding the meds for the girl. Stamina bar at the lower levels filled with dust goes down fast. I wish they provided gas mask or something to counter that.

Story seems interesting.


----------



## TheMost (Sep 27, 2012)

Just finished warhammer 2 40K - dawn of war 

now playing chaos rising and battlefield 3


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 27, 2012)

Complete Battlefield 3 yesterday. A very short game.
Started playing Borderlands 2.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Started playing I am Alive. Finding the meds for the girl. Stamina bar at the lower levels filled with dust goes down fast. I wish they provided gas mask or something to counter that.
> 
> Story seems interesting.



you'll find the gas mask later in the game...keep playing...

playing 'I am Alive'...completed the little girl mission....man the resources are too scarce and those random encounters with other fatal survivors is now becoming difficult...but still is interesting


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

^ Am gonna start playing from this weekend!
But, You guys are tempting me;


----------



## Alok (Sep 27, 2012)

Done Tiny Troopers . Gets repeatitive soon and losing experienced troopers was bad experience . Still good for one time fun.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Nearly completed DAO vanilla. Just have to slay the archdemon.


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2012)

Started playing Secret Files 3. Playing an point-and-click adventure game after a long long time.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Slain the Archdemon.  DAO vanilla complete, time to fire up Awakening.


----------



## Flash (Sep 29, 2012)

I am alive - Mary, the kid mission.
Good graphics + nice story. Though, understanding maps is a bit difficulty, i'm starting to like it.

Helped a victim for the first time with a medic kit and felt great!
A good sign of humanity inside 0r should i say +ve effect of gaming!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 29, 2012)

Completd COD : MW3 at Veteran Difficulty in 5hrs 45 mins .


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 30, 2012)

Started GR:FS.


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2012)

_*I Am Alive*_ - Scaling the highest building for picking up the medicinal crate.
Its both tough to reach & find a way to the top, though having the 80% of stamina.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Completed POP:The Forgotten Sands.Was quite easy and the puzzles were a piece of cake.
A good game but not better than Warrior Within
Started to play Assassin's Creed.Thought of starting to play this game series from the very first game.
Along with that started NFS:HP


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Got Deus Ex: Human revolution.
> Have to try this weekend!
> 
> Whats your opinion on DE:HR?



Amazing and BEST game i ever played in my whole LIFE !
101/100


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Amazing and BEST game i ever played in my whole LIFE !
> 101/100



What ? You haven't even lived your life to 50%.


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> Completed POP:The Forgotten Sands.Was quite easy and the puzzles were a piece of cake.
> A good game but not better than Warrior Within
> Started to play Assassin's Creed.Thought of starting to play this game series from the very first game.
> Along with that started NFS:HP



Oh! You should be lucky as you've crossed all the locked-DOORS!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

SF X Tekken

Oh man Final Boss battle with Ogre is tough one..but not tougher than fighting with Seth (in previous SF title) 

but another Final Fight with Akuma is super duper tough (I had to try 4~6 times before I defeat him in 2 rounds)


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2012)

Reached Chapter XIII in Max Payne 3. Just loving the story now.. will be interesting to see how everything ends....


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 4, 2012)

Started Playing Crysis.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^one of the epic game of all times...enjoy it...you have many options to reach the destiny.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Started Playing Crysis.



ah .. I played this exactly 4 years back on this month 



RON28 said:


> ^^^one of the epic game of all times...enjoy it...*you have many options to reach the destiny.*



how come .. this is not a RPG/CRPG game .. Op needs to complete some linear sequence of missions ( and side missions if he likes ) and that's all what needs to to be done to complete this great game but yes, he can put his creative thoughts to the *maximum* level and use the suit and environment to make this game more enjoyable ..


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 5, 2012)

I think topgear he want to said that to reach the checkpoint u have many ways .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2012)

On the verge of completing DAO Awakening.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2012)

Borderlands 2 Lvl 26
Just took down Jack's statues to pi$$ him off


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 6, 2012)

Reached the village to find the hostage in *Crysis*. Loving the game,10 times better than Crysis 2. One problem though,the maximum resolution available is 1680x1050,so it's leaving borders on my full hd monitor.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2012)

Sarted Hell Yeah!™ Wrath of the Dead Rabbit. Completed Stage 1. Full on entertainment. Loving it!


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2012)

[Prototype] - Sad to see McMullen committing suicide by himself


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ah .. I played this exactly 4 years back on this month
> 
> 
> 
> how come .. this is not a RPG/CRPG game .. Op needs to complete some linear sequence of missions ( and side missions if he likes ) and that's all what needs to to be done to complete this great game but yes, he can put his creative thoughts to the *maximum* level and use the suit and environment to make this game more enjoyable ..



i mean to say he can choose other paths also...unlike Crysis 2.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 6, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Reached the village to find the hostage in *Crysis*. Loving the game,10 times better than Crysis 2. One problem though,the maximum resolution available is 1680x1050,so it's leaving borders on my full hd monitor.


crysis 1 was really awesome+I liked the weapon customization of crysis 1.
Shotgun+Sniper Scope = Hell Yeah


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 7, 2012)

Started playing Skyrim yesterday and it has been 15 hrs of gameplay already  . Gamed like crazy after a long long time. Done alot of side quests. In Ustengrav Depths right now trying to figure out a puzzle


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 7, 2012)

started new game in Darksiders on APOCALYPTIC after being unable to kill abbadon because of a damn QTE
right now in the hollows waiting to find the griever and kick its ass the second time


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2012)

Completed DAO Awakening.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 7, 2012)

^^^how is it compared to Witcher 2?


----------



## coolwebmaster (Oct 7, 2012)

the best games forever are IGI-2------- NFS MOST WANTED ------- PRINCE OF PERSIA all parts try out all u love it......... *couponsindia.net/imgs/signature_coupon.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2012)

I started playing Batman:Arkham City.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 7, 2012)

COD:MW1 multiplayer,free for all mode. N iam lovin it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2012)

@ RON
You can't really compare these two games. Both are really great games. I have said it multiple times but still I'll repeat. DAO is more about party management and Witcher is all about you. You should play both the games, both are great in their own terms and both have really great story.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone played *'Venus hostage'*?
Its a FPS game for Adults! Not like the way, you think 



Spoiler



It got some serious puzzles and don't try if you're below 18.


----------



## zaman37 (Oct 8, 2012)

Try this... It has stopped me from shooting at AI and spending on other titles since last 3 years.

Worlds largest played online game (Guineas World Record) - "World of Tanks" 

It is very professionally manged realistic Tank warfare game which has a very large online community. And its free !!


World of Tanks Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Anyone played *'Venus hostage'*?
> Its a FPS game for Adults! Not like the way, you think
> 
> 
> ...



never heard of it but will give this a try .. the images looks intimidating 

link here :


Spoiler



In Progress - Let's play Venus Hostage, a "mature" first-person adventure game of sorts. | Page 2 | rpg codex > @rpgcodex | facebook.com/rpgcodex


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2012)

Well looks different for sure.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 9, 2012)

How is sniper elite v2 ?

------------
Played MW 3
          Black OPs
          Battlefield 3
Any good games in this categ.. with good visuals that you people recommend ?? 
-----------------


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> never heard of it but will give this a try .. the images looks intimidating





gameranand said:


> Well looks different for sure.





Spoiler



I came to know about this game via digit only. Its in January 2012 DVD as demo, Alpha i guess ! 
Shocked to see such a game in that! But played anyway with a thought that our readers are mature enough to accept this!
No offense to thinkdigit team, just my opinion! 


Its really interesting and am impressed with it. You've to look for each and every corner to get hints to proceed further.
Now devising a way to knock off 2 thugs, by looking on the environmental hints!


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 9, 2012)

TheMost said:


> How is sniper elite v2 ?



gud enuf to play once 



sharang.d said:


> Sarted Hell Yeah!™ Wrath of the Dead Rabbit. Completed Stage 1. Full on entertainment. Loving it!



Someone please please play this! I'd really love to hear what you have to say about this game.
Totally hooked on to it!
At Zone 7 presently.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 9, 2012)

completed two chapters in dishonored rest in progress.


----------



## erase_trick (Oct 9, 2012)

Borderlands 2 Level 32 Siren, completed main quest....lots of side questing now...have to try out the true vault hunter mode
Dark Souls - Prepare To Die - getting my asses kicked


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2012)

TheMost said:


> How is sniper elite v2 ?
> 
> ------------
> Played MW 3
> ...



Its quite good game and worth a playthrough.

If you want more FPS and war games then see the first post of Suggest game thread for a nice list.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 10, 2012)

now playing - inversion

completed- the walking dead episode 1,2,3. awesome it is.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys,any feedback on 'Dishonored'?


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ the game got very good reviews .. I'll start playing it this month


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Hm,I also saw that it got good reviews and I am tempted to play as it is by 'Bethesda'.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Seen the gameplay. simply wow.
Amazed by the 'Blink' and 'Bend time'.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 11, 2012)

All my gaming progress has been on hold for 3 months due to new game : Dwarf Fortress.

its a complex, tough game where you have to build up a fully functional fortress from scratch and survive. Mostly survive, coz anything and everything can kill you.
Not enough food and booze? Dwarfs go angry and revolt. Not enough pants? revolt. A pet accidentally was butchered? REVOLT.

Also, it has dragons, invasions and many mosnteers.

WARNING : its cpu only, so gpu does not factor into the equation. also, its ASCII only, though graphical tilesets and sprites are available.

only play if you are looking for a challenge, its a game that  will make you cry for your mistake, because you forgot to lock the door, allowing the kobold thieves to steal the king's favorite mail shirt, making him angry, so that he goes and pulls the lever that floods your fortress with magma.

also, all the dwarfs are total boozers, and actually suffer penalties when sober.

get it here (you have been warned) : Lazy Newb Pack [0.34.11] [V15] Updated GUI! ( just choose the  advanced version, its got sweet utilities that can make your first fort easier)

screenshots : do you really want to look at ASCII graphics? just play the damn game, or better read the wiki.

*wiki* : DF2012:Quickstart guide - Dwarf Fortress Wiki (just look at that flowchart.... its freaking COMPLEX)

on reddit : Dwarf Fortress (very helpful community)

*The wiki has everything you need to know, its your best friend. consult it at ALL TIMES. 
*
_you will need help many times, so dont be scared to ask for it.
go to the wiki, or join the irc chatroom, help is always available._


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2012)

Started Golems of Amgarrak.


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 12, 2012)

completed half life 2, last night.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

Borderlands 2 : met with Lilith


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2012)

Just one fight to go and Golem of Amgarrak would be complete. THE HARVESTER.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

Borderlands 2 : Met and rescued Roland.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 14, 2012)

Skyrim: Winterhold college quests done, thief guild quests almost done, dark brotherhood quests started, half the legion quests are done, atleast 5 normal and 3 blood dragons killed, alot of other minor side quests done, few of bards college quests done and don't even remember where i was in main quest . maybe rathole quest is the next in the "Main Quest". Level is 24. Since i am the archmage now so concentrating on magic skills only for now along with enchanting for having a little advantage in hand-to-hand combat. No fast travelling and no carriage travel so it's taking alot of time but I am still enjoying travelling through beautiful skyrim . Still have to figure out a way to kill KVENEL. He is pissing me off really. Even when I have such a strong companion with me it's almost impossible to kill him. Don't want reduce the difficulty level below Adept. Will keep on trying tonight.

P.S. These giants are real beast. Tried killing one alone, could not be done. 1 hit from him and i was about 3 km in the air


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2012)

[Prototype] - A Thousand suns.
its tough to fight with the supreme hunter.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 14, 2012)

Started playing Max Payne 3 reached on chapter 5  ,Also playing brave & syndicate. playing brave is fun  on the another side max is again messed up with the gang leaders and local  violence .


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 14, 2012)

Started Playing Assasins Creed:Brotherhood. Loving it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

BorderLands 2 : stuck in Cult Following: The Enkindling mission.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

Completed [PROTOTYPE] 
Doing free roaming for completing events/


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 15, 2012)

Finished *The Walking Dead Episode 4 : Around Every Corner*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2012)

just completed Darksiders:Wrath of War for the first time
earlier i was stuck on the abaddon fight in the parrying phase where you have to mash the (X) button on the controller


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

BorderLands 2 : Now on Tundra Express Mission.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2012)

completed Borderlands. The Destroyer was the easiest boss fight in the whole game. 3-4min with a cheap repeater with 2X fire damage to finish it off. Next are DLCs.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 16, 2012)

started HALO 4


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 16, 2012)

got* I AM ALIVE 

*​not sure whether to start or not


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2012)

^ I've started IAA long back , but suddenly left interest to go with Prototype.
Go on buddy. Its a good survival horror game!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 17, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> got* I AM ALIVE
> 
> *​not sure whether to start or not



Very good survival game. It's the storyline that gets you going.

Completed games : Game collection Playfire

*Borderlands 2* :On Chapter 6 : Hunting The FireHawk.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

BorderLands 2 : level 18, Doing the main quest and now I'm on the Fridge


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> Borderlands 2 : met with Lilith



Tell her i said hello.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ Ok 

BorderLands 2- anyway, the sanctuary just got lost ( actually Lilith did this to save it from Jack's attack ) and to find it again I had to work very hard.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 19, 2012)

Can't get to this Lair of Romulus gate. Anyone who can help?


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 19, 2012)

^^you have to repair required water ducts so as to fill up water in that area which will then enable you to swim to that platform where tht flap is placed.


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 19, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^you have to repair required water ducts so as to fill up water in that area which will then enable you to swim to that platform where tht flap is placed.


Ok thanks


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2012)

Paused Gaming for some days.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Oct 24, 2012)

*PC*
Call OF Duty 1
Call Of Duty World at War
Call of Duty 4
Call Of Duty Black Ops
Call Of duty MW2
Call Of duty MW3
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
GTA 4
GTA 4 TBoGT
GTA 4 TLAD
Prototype 2
NFS Underground
NFS Underground 2
NFS MW
NFS Undercover
Harry Potter and the Order Of the Phoenix 
May Payne
Max Payne 2

*PS2*
God Of war 
God Of War 2
Call of Duty 3
Call of Duty World At War Final Fronts
Max Payne 2
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2006
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2010
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2011
NFS Carbon
WWE All Stars
Harry Potter and the Prisoner Of Azkaban
Bad Boys Miami Takedown
Jet Li Rise 2 Honor
Tony Hawk's Proving Ground
Transformers The Game


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 24, 2012)

Completed Doom 3 BFG Edition!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2012)

Completed Witcher 1 after a long time
Promising storyline 
Will play W2 for sure 

Started Dishonored


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> Completed Doom 3 BFG Edition!



great and congrats  - I've just installed it.

anyway, played Dishonored for a ~45 mins and my initial impression a greta and a must have game .. may be this is going to be this year's no.1 game.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

Completed a few including Sleeping Dogs & WRC 3. Started playing The Testament of Sherlock Holmes, the best Holmes game ever and already got a feeling that this might very well be the best game I have played this year. So far it's Max Payne 3.

Thinking of purchasing Dishonored & FM 2013.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2012)

started playing witcher 2 , i am not a fan of rpg but liking this game just like mass effect / skyrim series . but it is one of the high requirement game ! playing on high setting with ibersampling off with my zotac 560ti ( overclocked ) and still it give 40-70 fps


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 30, 2012)

Completed *Singularity*. Time based Sci-fi action game!


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2012)

Started Splinter Cell Conviction two hours ago..


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

Completed BorderLands 2 ..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 3, 2012)

Did anybody complete 8-bit Mario Bros?


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Did anybody complete 8-bit Mario Bros?



lol , its one exception in my gaming life. No, never got to end it.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ I did save the princess!!  

Completed *Medal Of Honor : Warfighter*.  8/10


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 3, 2012)

Completed Assasins Creed: Brotherhood and now starting Assasins Creed:Revelations. Have to finish before my copy of Assassins Creed 3 arrives


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

had to restart the gameplay of Dishonored from the beginning .. I can't see any date/time on the save files so had to use a "proper fix" and start the game all over again ...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> had to restart the gameplay of Dishonored from the beginning .. I can't see any date/time on the save files so had to use a "proper fix" and start the game all over again ...



same thing happened with me for borderlands 2!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 4, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> ^^ I did save the princess!!
> 
> Completed *Medal Of Honor : Warfighter*.  8/10



Really?? How?? 
Man, you are great!  

What about Adventure Island 8-Bit?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2012)

Warfighter 8/10 - that is greatest!


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

Started dishonored. Absolutely loving the gameplay after 3 hours of playing. Superb.


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> ^^ I did save the princess!!



i saved that doll many times but it still keep saying, "our princess is in another castle ...."



V2IBH2V said:


> What about Adventure Island 8-Bit?



i did it. Besides mario i finished each 8 bit that i played.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 4, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Did anybody complete 8-bit Mario Bros?



My sister had completed it 2-3 times but i couldn't even clear 8-3 world


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 4, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Really?? How??
> Man, you are great!
> 
> What about Adventure Island 8-Bit?



That was way in the past! I cant even remember the princess..  

I didnt like Adventure Island. I was more of a SpartanX, Double Dragon, Contra kinda guy 



Alok said:


> i saved that doll many times but it still keep saying, "our princess is in another castle ...."



Exactly!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, guys.. 
Does anyone follow Weazel?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 4, 2012)

NoTa - Nostalgia of the Ancients 
started command and conquer 4


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2012)

Tried F12012 demo given by Digit on Steam.
Man, this game can be used for the simulation of f1 drivers. So, many techie things in the gameplay.

Btw, it got India too!


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

tried F1 2010 once and for all probably  - the game play felt too difficult - for me Arcade Racing is the best.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dishonored was probably the only stealth game I loved as much as the thief series. The work done on this game is commendable. Mixing modern machinery with not so modern environment is not an easy task and then to make it believable is a real challenge. I heard thief 4 is in the making they are probably waiting for new gen consoles to release. Absolutely love the stealth genre


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

Completed *I Am Alive*. Surprisingly good game. Glad that I didn't give up in the Dust mission reaching to the medicine crate. I had almost 1/4th of stamina capacity at that time. Rest parts were easy. Well though level design. If you like survival apocalyptic games then this one is really good. You will have to overcome initial level frustration because of stamina bar capacity depleting but once you get the hang of it, it will be more than awesome. Climbing the destroyed skyscrapers was so awesome. Helped 16 victims. Didn't eat human flesh. Saved 3 people from cannibals. Got shotgun from the hobo. This game calls for exploration. Later you get gas mask, grappling hook, a bow and armor too. Ending leaves a lot to be explained. Maybe in the sequel we will know that, if it's ever made. 

Completed *The Forgotten Sands*. Nothing extraordinary. Same enemies, same mini bosses with just cosmetic makeover and repeated puzzles at every step with new elements of power added to aid you in solving those, like, freezing water in time, recalling memory of a place to an older time etc. Reminded me of Darksiders 2, except that Darksiders 2 was much better. Last level, the final ascent, was atrociously insane and badly designed. You miss freezing water at the right time and bam, you are gone. It was simply chaotic. Last boss battle was easy as eating a cake. Skip this game if you are not a die hard prince of persia fan. This just doesn't feel like POP. It just drags you till the end without any excitement.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> Completed *I Am Alive*. Surprisingly good game. Glad that I didn't give up in the Dust mission reaching to the medicine crate.


Damn, i'm in this mission for more than a month! 
I'm dying somewhere between falling/rolling on those destroyed building!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry to post this question here but its urgent... 
I am planning to buy a wired xbox controller fr my pc.. But the problem is I cant find a decent price in mumbai...  
All are around 2k.. Is the controller that expensive still??? 
Should I wait for some time for the price to drop?? 
Please reply here or in the peripherals section my post is there..  Its urgent..  Thanx...


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

@*vizkid2005 
*
You can post your above comment in 
Buying Advice or
Want to Buy (if you are OK with used-controller)


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

No dude I want a new one...  But the issue is no one is replying in the peripherals section...  Was there a price hike for the controller??? 
Ive gone through posts of previous years.. They bought it for like 1.35k or cheaper...


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Damn, i'm in this mission for more than a month!
> I'm dying somewhere between falling/rolling on those destroyed building!



Yeah, it's tough but you have to think of and lay out the strategy before moving from point A to B. Gets easier that way. I know which point you are talking about. Use Piton to rest midway.

Try to explore as much as you can to find the stamina boosters and meet new characters.

I can upload my save game if you need.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

vizkid2005 said:


> Sorry to post this question here but its urgent...
> I am planning to buy a wired xbox controller fr my pc.. But the problem is I cant find a decent price in mumbai...
> All are around 2k.. Is the controller that expensive still???
> Should I wait for some time for the price to drop??
> Please reply here or in the peripherals section my post is there..  Its urgent..  Thanx...



buy it from shopclues mate and apply 250 off on 1250 coupon ( google it) . Or you can get the coupon by recharging mobile using paytm.com . Controller would cost around 1.6k , you cant get cheaper below it


on topic - completed transformers fall of cybertron - one of the best game i have played , there are over12-14 character we play throughout the game and graphic , destruction and sound is so amazing . It is my first transformers game and i was not expecting much . But it turn out good just like sleeping dogs .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2012)

Halfway through '*MARK OF THE NINJA*'...its the best side scrolling game I have played till now...really awesome graphics and sound effects are good too. It is a must play.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, it's tough but you have to think of and lay out the strategy before moving from point A to B. Gets easier that way. I know which point you are talking about. Use Piton to rest midway.
> 
> Try to explore as much as you can to find the stamina boosters and meet new characters.
> 
> I can upload my save game if you need.



That's so nice, Faun.  
But, i nearly died >40 times despite reaching for the landing spot below . I almost touched the savepoint, before i fell off from a pipe thinking that i can roll and hang on it. I will keep trying - If i can't, we will see the alternatives as you said. Yet to get the gas mask. Lets see, how it goes.



abhidev said:


> Halfway through '*MARK OF THE NINJA*'...its the best side scrolling game I have played till now...really awesome graphics and sound effects are good too. It is a must play.



Saw that in 'Suggest a game' thread, when people are talking about Stealth. 
Yet to get a glimpse on it.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2012)

^ there's another game called *'Deadlight'*...both of them are from Microsoft studios....it too has some really nice gfx...haven't played it much to comment on the gameplay.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

Watched a gameplay. 
Deadlight reminds me of "Duke Nukem Manhattan Project" in Monochrome, when climbing up the ladders.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally completed Batman Arkham City. Was a rough ride, wasn't very easy.
But the hardwork paid off. Great story IMO. Will occasionally play the side missions now.

Game completion percentage ~40%


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2012)

completed Dishonored with low chaos ending

*i.imgur.com/lg8Iz.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

Dishonored : now on the Mission - The Royal Physician.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 8, 2012)

Completed Assassins Creed Revelations. Sweet Mother of God  Who wrote the story for this series man,fu**ing awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished '*Mark of Ninja*' and '*Deadlight*'


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2012)

^ That's cool, man!
Started "Mark of the Ninja", but got distracted by the _The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn.
*
Btw, TinTin is a cool game for Kids. Just tried to know how it is, but got imbued.
*
_


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ That's cool, man!
> Started "Mark of the Ninja", but got distracted by the _The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn.
> *
> Btw, TinTin is a cool game for Kids. Just tried to know how it is, but got imbued.
> ...



yea....they have a good story and gr8 visuals alongwith nice gameplay


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2012)

Virtua Tennis 4 (very hard mode)


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

Completed Alan Wake DLC The Signal and The Writer. Awesome atmosphere and level design.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Dishonored : Mission 09 - The Light at the End


----------



## the_conqueror (Nov 13, 2012)

Completed Assassin's Creed Revelations. Started Rage, Fifa 13 and Medal of honor warfighter.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Completed Hitman:Blood Money with that Badass "Requiem" ending!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 13, 2012)

AC Brotherhood !! Back to game now, been long time. This series is awesome


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Finished "The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn". I can say it's a very small game with 6 levels comprises of 32 chapters.
Game is perfectly suitable for kids, who want to finish a entire game with controller alone. Moreover, you can play along with your friend as co-op via "TinTin & Haddock" mode.

If you're a serious gamer, then this is not for you. Point!


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

Completed : Dishonored and Medal of Honor WarFighter - enjoyed both and both are highly recommended


----------



## Alok (Nov 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Completed Alan Wake DLC The Signal and The Writer. Awesome atmosphere and level design.



damn difficulty where you have to go through dark , with that alternating light of tower.
How many times you failed there ?

@thread
Meanwhile finished story mode of SC conviction. Great game , many people arguing that it doesn't follow previous game's mechanism but imo those changes are very accurate, and kind of very needed in a new game in any series. We don't want a clone with some enhancement we need a new game.


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> damn difficulty where you have to go through dark , with that alternating light of tower.
> How many times you failed there ?



3-4 times. Yeah there are some points where enemies spawn infinitely. No option but haste. Also in The Signal, where the lamp posts grow out of land is another point of infinite enemy wave. I had to run and run.

This game reminded me of Silent Hill too. Lighting effects are the best.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2012)

Finished Nod campaign of CnC 4 
this game is BS in gameplay,story,cutscenes,graphics everything
it does'nt look like a cnc game


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn. whole yesterday  I played Virtua Tennis 4 to beat Jim Courier  in the end that too in Very Hard Mode (I guess anyone tried this mode)
total playtime was 10hrs and atlast around 1AM today I finally defeated Jim Courier


----------



## Alok (Nov 14, 2012)

Started Torchlight II today. Class>Outlander.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> Started Torchlight II today. Class>Outlander.



better to choose other class
this class is boring
you 'll find it soon


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2012)

Completed The Testament of Sherlock Holmes. The best game I have played this year. And definitely one of the best adventure game. Gripping story, challenging puzzles, lovely graphics, grim presentation, good audio - must play I would say.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 18, 2012)

Skud said:


> Completed The Testament of Sherlock Holmes. The best game I have played this year. And definitely one of the best adventure game. Gripping story, challenging puzzles, lovely graphics, grim presentation, good audio - must play I would say.



Is it available anywhere else(DVD version) except for steam?


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2012)

No idea. Most probably not.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 18, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Is it available anywhere else(DVD version) except for steam?





The Testament Of Sherlock Holmes Download for PC | WildTangent Games

you still would have to download it though .


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Gonna start the "Assassin creed", the first one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

Started Borderlands 2.  my word, the game is quite difficult!!11!


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 24, 2012)

started painkiller hell & damnation , max payne 3 and medal of honor warfighter flt..!!!

completed nfs run 2nd time , battle field bad company 2 , sniper ghost warrior..!!!

cant go through level 4 of painkiller without cheats...no cheats is available till yet..!!

any cheats known for this edition would b helpful..!!


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 25, 2012)

Stared NFS Most wanted 2012, going to complete Saints Row The third for the 3 time. 
Thinking to buy MOH Warfighter and COD BO 2
Also playing PES 13.......


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 25, 2012)

Playing Assassins Creed III on Sequence 2 !!


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 25, 2012)

ishan99 said:


> Stared NFS Most wanted 2012, going to complete Saints Row The third for the 3 time.
> Thinking to buy MOH Warfighter and COD BO 2
> Also playing PES 13.......



How's Saint's Row?Is it worth the money?


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hell yeah!!! Visually its not so beautiful but the gameplay is awesome! 
Replay value is ok and the side missions are fun.
Its a must buy for all the Sandbox fans...... but i cant say about the previous versions. I have played Saints Row the Third and its a definite buy.......


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2012)

Started Dishonored. So far so good.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Started Dishonored. So far so good.



Just try to settle the situation without killing hostiles.
The game have different endings depending upon how much chaos you made in the city.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Started playing Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory yesterday. Its just brilliant man!! Everything is just brilliant. Except for the graphics. It feels really lacking when playing so old game with such graphics.
Now I understand why Splinter Cell fans are not happy with Conviction and blacklist.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> Started Dishonored. So far so good.



get used with sleep datrs, Teleporting and making hostiles unconscious from behind - what more ? there's a bathing seen though don't expect much 



Piyush said:


> Just try to settle the situation without killing hostiles.
> The game have different endings depending upon how much chaos you made in the city.



I got the High Chaos ending but no matter what the game devs has showed I liked it and the way I played the entire game - justice well served


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 28, 2012)

Downloaded 16gb of witcher 2 enhanced edition via steam.The graphics look stunning on my hd 7970,one of the best that i have ever seen.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 28, 2012)

^got it for $7?

^got it for $7?


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 28, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^got it for $7?
> 
> ^got it for $7?



Got it for 15$.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally stopped playing Driver:San Francisco after all the countless hours I put into it.
After a long time I played quite a few games today.
1. Toki Tori: completed the first world.
2. Dirt 3: Few multiplayer rounds
3. Torchlight: First Hack n' slash that I have ever played with interest. Actually kind of enjoyed killing monsters etc. Character has reached level 9.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8231295381_2153c41533_z.jpg

I Am Alive.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2012)

^^which game?

EDIT: Ok got it


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2012)

Walking Dead Episode 5 (finally yay!!!)

Confused which one to start after that
I am Alive/Dark Siders 2/Far Cry 3


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 1, 2012)

AC Brotherhood main story done. Back to killin Borgia niggers in Rome. Revelations ready in drawer and so new.. feelin good just by seein the box !!!


----------



## Alok (Dec 2, 2012)

Started Sleeping Dogs .. Good game but vehicle camera really sucks


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't played any game for a long time, I guess a month or maybe more. I hope to resume gaming soon.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2012)

dota 2 dota 2 dota 2


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 3, 2012)

Started witcher 2,graphics is awesome but dont like the character movement,its a bit stifled.Also ordered far cry 3 lost expeditions and assasins creed 3 from flipkart.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 4, 2012)

installed FarCry 3 

updating to v1.01 .... 258MB 



rock2702 said:


> Downloaded 16gb of witcher 2 enhanced edition via steam.The graphics look stunning on my hd 7970,one of the best that i have ever seen.



i downloaded twice but unable to play as when i launch nothing happens
steam file verification failed & steam doesnot repairing it

can you help??


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Walking Dead Episode 5 (finally yay!!!)
> 
> Confused which one to start after that
> I am Alive/Dark Siders 2/Far Cry 3



Far Cry 3, Far Cry 3. No doubt, best in the series. No non-sense things in FC2 is removed and that good-old environment and action from FC1. In one word, Awesome!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 5, 2012)

On assassins creed 3 , sequence 5.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 5, 2012)

AC Revelations. Sequence 1. I got to admit am getting bored now. Maybe it's because I played Brotherhood extensively and right after that, I started this


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

Only playing Just Cause 2 and Borderlands 2.
For some reason I find shooting in JC2 quite difficult due to it's unusual controls


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2012)

Playing "Assassin Creed".
Completed two assassinations successfully and on the way to Jerusalem:


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 6, 2012)

Started Playing 'The Witcher 2:Assassins Of Kings Enhanced Edition'. What do you guys prefer,gamepad or Keyboard+Mouse?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2012)

^I played it with keyboard  
if u have gamepad do play with that


----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 7, 2012)

Playing Burnout Dominator in PSP.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 7, 2012)

Completed Far Cry 3. Awesome game, epic gameplay. Started NFS MW 2012


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Meh. You are a furious gamer.   How long is the game play? 
I just started nfs mw 2012. Car handling is quite difficult.. more than Dirt 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Played bit of Dirt 3 today. 



Neo said:


> I just started nfs mw 2012. Car handling is quite difficult.. more than Dirt 3


Actually read in many places that the car handling erratic it a type of bug actually.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 7, 2012)

Neo said:


> ^^ Meh. You are a furious gamer.   How long is the game play?
> I just started nfs mw 2012. Car handling is quite difficult.. more than Dirt 3



Stared this game on 3rd of this month. And yesterday, i played nine hours straight. It took me around 30 hours and it is good man.



Spoiler



I have to explore the alternate endings, by joining with Citra. Today i will try.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2012)

wow ! FC3 has 30 hours of gameplay - now that's something more than awesome - thanks for the info - can't remember any modern FPS action game having such long playtime.


----------



## Neo (Dec 8, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> Stared this game on 3rd of this month. And yesterday, i played nine hours straight. It took me around 30 hours and it is good man.



Wow! Seems cool. I'll play it once I upgrade my PC .


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> wow ! FC3 has 30 hours of gameplay - now that's something more than awesome - thanks for the info - can't remember any modern FPS action game having such long playtime.



And it doesn't include any side missions, hunting etc.



Neo said:


> Wow! Seems cool. I'll play it once I upgrade my PC .



Good thing is, this game is optimized pretty well, that i get 25fps at 1024x resolution, with low~medium settings, with my HD4670.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Just started playing Crysis again on my new RIG.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ The old, original and still the best 



furious_gamer said:


> And it doesn't include any side missions, hunting etc.
> 
> Good thing is, this game is optimized pretty well, that i get 25fps at 1024x resolution, with low~medium settings, with my HD4670.



just great - can't wait to get it and the price is also very reasonable.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ The old, original and still the best



Yep good ol games never gets old.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

My backlog just got real, I used to maintain a no backlag with my games, but that's long past now.

Now 'Acquiring' MOH Warfighter.  

Still to go: Sleeping dogs, Hitman Absolution, AC3(next in my list), FC3, b@st@rd games are getting bigger day by day, still can't match Crysis 1 in terms of visuals but all have sizes over 15GB, looks like the devs have never heard about data compression or ingame cutscene rendering.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ what about Dishonored ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ what about Dishonored ?


Is it good? I saw it looked like an indie game, like necrovision.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

nope - it's not like necrovision ( run and gun, shoot like stuff ) - the story is very good and same goes for the gameplay - it let's you make decisions which effects the end result, you should try it once - you will like it and yes, the visulals though not upto the mark the game surely is  - it can be considered as one of the best game of this year IMO.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope - it's not like necrovision ( run and gun, shoot like stuff ) - the story is very good and same goes for the gameplay - it let's you make decisions which effects the end result, you should try it once - you will like it and yes, the visulals though not upto the mark the game surely is  - it can be considered as one of the best game of this year IMO.


I'll try it next then, also this reminds me, Serious Sam BFE, how I longed to play that game, best run and gun game ever, no cover, no stunts, just spray and pray.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

now that you have remind me I'll Try SS 3 BFE - have not played any SS games after SS2 ( though only tried SS HD once ) - I really miss all those fun while playing SS 2 at hard difficulty mode in Coop.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Started playing NFS HP 2010 in parallel with Crysis 1.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2012)

NFS MW 2012 in MW Race 9


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

Bionic commando + Assassin creed!

Love the 3rd person games!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Started playing NFS HP 2010 in parallel with Crysis 1.



With your niw rig??


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ lol. Should have started with FC3...


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> With your niw rig??




Why not? Crysis still looks brilliant. I have a custom of starting every new rig or OS reinstall with Max Payne.


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ lol "custom"


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> With your niw rig??



a game is a game is a game


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. Should have started with FC3...



After Crysis I'll play it. Also I always wait for a few patches to come before I start playing game. I don't like half baked cake, I prefer to play when most issues have been rectified to get a good experience overall as I don't play games again and again unless its really awesome game. 



Skud said:


> Why not? Crysis still looks brilliant. I have a custom of starting every new rig or OS reinstall with Max Payne.



The first game that I played on my new RIG was Witcher 1 to pay tributes to those great developers. 



Piyush said:


> a game is a game is a game



Well you are right about that.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 10, 2012)

Started NFS mw, FIFA 13 and mw3


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 10, 2012)

Need hitman absolution n assassins creed 3


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Need hitman absolution n assassins creed 3



when this thread turned into *Games You Need* 

anyway, you need a game simply buy it ( from FK, nextworld, Steam or some other online/local shops ) or search for it but no improper question like where to search for it in here.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> when this thread turned into *Games You Need*
> 
> anyway, you need a game simply buy it ( from FK, nextworld, Steam or some other online/local shops ) or search for it but no improper question like where to search for it in here.



Bro, I just wanted to tell that I am searching for hitman absolution n assassins creed 3 after which I will start playing them. That's it.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

Both r available on flipkart.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Bro, I just wanted to tell that I am searching for hitman absolution n assassins creed 3 after which I will start playing them. That's it.



Thats what he told you. This is not the place for it, if you can't find it then post a thread and members will help you.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, bro. Np


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Bro, I just wanted to tell that I am searching for hitman absolution n assassins creed 3 after which I will start playing them. That's it.



this is the wrong thread to ask..if u want to buy then just go to shopping sites 
here is the link for Hitman
Hitman game | Game | Flipkart.com PC


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 13, 2012)

Started Metro 2033. Awesome games, nice graphics and good optimization


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Crysis - Core ( Damn I hate this level with confusing map structure and no gravity)
Witcher 1  - Met Abigail and now have to do quest for Revered to gain trust and all that crap. What I like most in this game is the attitude of Geralt, he is simply awesome for my taste.  BADASS.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 15, 2012)

The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. On Chapter 1,done several small missions. Not enjoying the game as much as I thought.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. On Chapter 1,done several small missions. Not enjoying the game as much as I thought.


You need to advance a bit. All rpgs are like this, first 3-5 hrs mundane, then it becomes intense.


----------



## Neo (Dec 15, 2012)

Alright, so started Tribes : Ascend again. This I'm going to unlock everything. Btw, aiming is a little difficult here.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> You need to advance a bit. All rpgs are like this, first 3-5 hrs mundane, then it becomes intense.



In some parts you can even feel the tension 'rising'.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> You need to advance a bit. All rpgs are like this, first 3-5 hrs mundane, then it becomes intense.



True. First two hours story pics up and game wants you to properly understand the story and after that it frees you from the limits and gives you whole world to play and massacre.


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

Playing "Assassin Creed" & "Bionic Commando" alternatively!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

reached the "Forge" in DS2 to awaken the guardian. 1 guardian heart acquired


> *Crysis - Core ( Damn I hate this level with confusing map structure and no gravity)*


i agree.
some people go into raptures about this level.i find it very irritating


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

Currently playing *'I am Alive'*


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

Playing Euro Truck Simulator 2 Demo. Apart from repetitive scenarios, a really good simulator. I wish I had a wheel.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a person who almost never completes a game.Its like play either some missions and then i never play it for a long time, Mainly why?
1)Cutscenes(Eg: Witcher 2, FC 3 )

Started FC3 And saints row third


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Paused Crysis.
In Witcher - Act 2.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2012)

Completed Assassin Creed.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 17, 2012)

Backlog? Let's see:

Skyrim (still not reached level 30)
Battlefield III
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Crusader Kings II
Half Life Episodes 1 and 2
Shogun 2 Total War: Fall of the Samurai (only completed 1 campaign yet)
L.A. Noire
Batman Arkham Asylum
Metro 2033
The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition

I could go on and on...Steam, what have you done to me?!

On the completed Part, I guess I can put Shogun 2: Total War and Civilization V - I have played both the games a lot.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 17, 2012)

I am playing Metro 2033. I don't feel like playing this game. Wonder, what all those hype about. Hope it will be in my backlog list, forever, like STALKER SoC..


----------



## bippukt (Dec 17, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> I am playing Metro 2033. I don't feel like playing this game. Wonder, what all those hype about. Hope it will be in my backlog list, forever, like STALKER SoC..



I got Stalker Chernobyl for $2.5, played it for an hour and then deleted it. Sorry, but the camera moves so much that it made my head spin and hurt.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> I am playing Metro 2033. I don't feel like playing this game. Wonder, what all those hype about. Hope it will be in my backlog list, forever, like STALKER SoC..



Hype is about the graphics.


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I got Stalker Chernobyl for $2.5, played it for an hour and then deleted it. Sorry, but the camera moves so much that it made my head spin and hurt.




Same here.  

To be frank, I found Metro to be better than Stalker series. I couldn't get hold of these FPS-RPG mixes, Metro is a more straightforward shooter.


----------



## Neo (Dec 17, 2012)

Reached Level 2 in Hawken. Will post some screenies soon


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone provide me Save game for *Far Cry 3*?
 After killing Vaas I had to format WIndows and lost my saved games.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 18, 2012)

Started F1 2011. Finished 2 GP Races (Australia and Malaysia). It's pretty good F1 game, and this is the first time, i am playing F1 games for more than an hour. I like this. 

Stopped playing Metro 2033, after starting this. 

Also playing NFS MW Reboot, races are very tough IMO, but gfx is good and i kinda like it, but it is nowhere near original MW game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 18, 2012)

Started Saints Row, First game of my THQ Bundle. Its awsome while shooting in the air(paragliding).  
But did a great mistake while customizing charecter. While choosing haircut, thought it was ponitel, but in game I saw

View attachment 8080


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 18, 2012)

Playing new NFS MW 13  (in first mission) one word for the Game AWESOME


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ are you sure - either it's 2005 or 2012 ?  there's no 13 version released yet and most probably never will.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 20, 2012)

This is gonna be long.
Started TESV Skyrim in late November, leveled upto 20 and have put it on a standby for now.
Installed FO3 GOTY(re-playing it after 2 years), planning to use all the mods my system can manage. 
Completed AC1, AC2 and halfway through ACB, in anticipation of AC3.
Downloading AC3 (95% done ^_^ )
Installed L4D2,Dead Island and Dead Rising 2. Played Dead Island co-op for a while with varunb, and haven't begun the other two :/
Finally, the game I am playing right now is FC3. Done the first chapter of the main quest, focusing on Exploration and liberating outposts atm.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 20, 2012)

Assassin's creed 3 100% synchronized!  amazing game. Really!

Also completed Medal Of Honor [2010].


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you sure - either it's 2005 or 2012 ?  there's no 13 version released yet and most probably never will.



Actually NFS MW 2012 is the 13th game in the series so in a way he is right.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 20, 2012)

Got Lamborghini Aventador in NFS MW awesome car..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Started Alan Wake. 
also just completed Agency Mission 4 in Just Cause 2.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 20, 2012)

Witcher 2-Going to defeat Kayran


----------



## Jripper (Dec 20, 2012)

Started a lot of games at once and now stuck on what to finish first X_x

1.) Assassin's creed 3:- just finished main mission
2.) Dishonored:- Chapter 5
3.) Mass effect 3:- just had the attack on citadel
4.)Far Cry 3:- Brought the mushrooms to the crazy doctor 

Apart from these, PES 13 and dirt 3 are also there but they are never ending so not bothering with them too much. 
Most probably will finish mass effect 3 first,then FC3 and then Dishonored before returning to AC3,dirt and pes 13.

@arijitsinha Ahahahahahahahahahaha xDDD Cool hairstyle bro


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2012)

Far cry 3 - currently doing missions cor Buck...got all the parts of the compass....the game has very fresh graphics

Hitman-Absolution - killed all the nuns....the game is simply awesome with really good gfx.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim : started the game.two characters, one imperial and one nord
nord escaped with stormcloak guy
imperial escaped with havdar
on the way to bleak falls barrow to retrieve dragon stone(as imperial)

this game is irritatingly similar to Fallout 3


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

Man AC3 is so not my type. Been 2 weeks since i bought it and still in Boston mission. I have to follow some guards to find the location odd Benjamin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2012)

On Chapter 14 in I m Alive


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Witcher 1 - Act 2
NFS MW 2012 - Eligible for two BL races.


----------



## Raziel (Dec 20, 2012)

Just finished bonus challenge tower in Mortal Kombat 9, PSVita


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually NFS MW 2012 is the 13th game in the series so in a way he is right.


Isnt this the 19th installment? Wiki says so!



> _*Need for Speed: Most Wanted* (commonly abbreviated to as *NFS: MW* or simply *Most Wanted*) is a 2012 open-world racing video game, developed by British games developer Criterion Games and published by Electronic Arts. Announced on 4 June 2012, during EA's E3 press conference, Most Wanted is the nineteenth title in the long-running Need for Speed series and was released worldwide for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, PlayStation Vita, iOS and Android, beginning in North America on 30 October 2012, with a Wii U version following in 2013.[SUP][8][/SUP] The game picked up on the Most Wanted IP, as opposed to the Hot Pursuit reboot that Criterion developed previously.[SUP][9][/SUP]_


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ Actually I counted only big and good games.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ refer to this list next time 
Need for Speed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Actually I knew about 19th installment but like I said I counted only good games from it so posted that its 13th good game in the series.


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

Started FC3, amazing, this is what FC2 should have been, amazing gameplay, the animals remind me of stalker(albeit without the mutant part), enemies show good tactics, plenty of ways to collect money and spend it as well.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

Have to pause gaming for around 15 days. After than will resume Witcher 1 from Act 2.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Have to pause gaming for around 15 days. After than will resume Witcher 1 from Act 2.



Pause gaming on your new rig? Haha no way.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Dec 21, 2012)

Bought AC III today installation is still going.
Nowadays i am only playing PES13 with friends


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Actually I knew about 19th installment but like I said I counted only good games from it so posted that its 13th good game in the series.



if I only count the 'good' NFS game the MW 2012 will end up at 5 ! anyway, this is not a NFS a discussion thread so won't drag this anymore and now drifting away from this NFS discussion


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2012)

Replaying the Cell-shaded version of 2008's "Prince of Persia".
It's fun looking POP, in a sort of alternate universe.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2012)

what's cell shaded version ?? never heard of such thing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

Will start playing the Binding of Isaac.


Just Cause 2 going on. Just completed mission 'the broader scope'

Borderlands 2: not much progress made from last time I played.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 23, 2012)

@topgear I think he is talking about POP4(the one after two thrones) with the mix of 2D and 3D graphics 

This one:- *i47.tinypic.com/28859b5.jpg


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2012)

The Witcher 2. In Chapter 2,protecting Saskia


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes Jripper. That's the one/
Played once in Laptop without mouse with difficulty in combos. Now, playing again in my PC> 

@Tg: The technique used in 2008's POP is called 'Cell shaded animation'.
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_p_mijyntof4/STa2JbNhgaI/AAAAAAAABWg/zT7x1uazTEI/s200/prince-of-persia.jpg

You might've seen that in BORDERLANDS.


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's a list of cel-shaded games, with the oldest one released way back in 1996:- 

List of cel-shaded video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

started starcraft 2.first mission in campaign.
crappy graphics.CnC3 is more better(graphical)


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @topgear I think he is talking about POP4(the one after two thrones) with the mix of 2D and 3D graphics
> 
> This one:- *i47.tinypic.com/28859b5.jpg





Gearbox said:


> Yes Jripper. That's the one/
> Played once in Laptop without mouse with difficulty in combos. Now, playing again in my PC>
> 
> @Tg: The technique used in 2008's POP is called 'Cell shaded animation'.
> ...





Skud said:


> Here's a list of cel-shaded games, with the oldest one released way back in 1996:-
> 
> List of cel-shaded video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thanks guys for the info - now I get it


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> what's cell shaded version ?? never heard of such thing.


POP 2008,
XIII,
The Walking Dead Series


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2012)

^and a more modern example
BORDERLANDS 2


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

POP(2008) - Defeated "Hunter" & "Concubine". Got all the powers and on my way to meet "Alchemist" & "Warrior".
Elika is a lovely character. I dint mind the conversations happening between Prince & Elika, when i played first.

But now, am listening to each and every one and see the sprout of soft/love feelings between each other, though Elika expresses it often.
The pun-intended replies are another +.


----------



## tkin (Dec 25, 2012)

Finished Far Cry 3, everything complete, except a few relics.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

@ *Zangetsu* and *CommanderShawnzer* - ok thanks guys, much appreciated - I think now I can say which one is a cell shaded game by it's look only


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just completed AC3 (Didn't liked the ending and want ac4 with Desmond again) and gonna start Max payne 3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

Skyrim : Started Dawnguard quest


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 26, 2012)

Completed most wanted and cod mw3, started fc3 and ac3


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> Completed most wanted and cod mw3, started fc3 and ac3



You've been very busy!


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 26, 2012)

bippukt said:


> You've been very busy!



a lil bit..


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2012)

Completed POP-2008 again.
The very sad moment in the game. 

*i.imgur.com/t67hY.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Started Saints Row, First game of my THQ Bundle. Its awsome while shooting in the air(paragliding).
> But did a great mistake while customizing charecter. While choosing haircut, thought it was ponitel, but in game I saw
> 
> View attachment 8080



Mistake i did chosing zombie voice


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Completed POP-2008 again.
> The very sad moment in the game.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/t67hY.jpg


I really enjoyed the story of POP 2008, a game made with that story and mechanics of sands of time will be a 10/10 on any scale, but sad ubisoft keeps churning out assassins's crap all the time. BTW why sad, she lives at the end. Its quite enjoyable actually.

PS: Got AC3, starts tomorrow, I'l alternate between FC3 and AC3, should keep me busy till next year.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

Next year isn't that far away 

If I remember correctly, PoP was their experiment in DRM free. It didn't turn out so well, although whether it was because of no DRM or not so good game I don't know. PoP Warrior Within was the first game that I played when I got my PC. The Two Thrones I played both on PC and PS2, and still wasn't bored (the chariot parts were just awesome!).

PoP 2008? Somehow it never appealed to me. Maybe it was just too easy. I had a GTS 250 by then so it looked great, but I still left it and played other games.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> I really enjoyed the story of POP 2008, a game made with that story and mechanics of sands of time will be a 10/10 on any scale, but sad ubisoft keeps churning out assassins's crap all the time. BTW why sad, she lives at the end. Its quite enjoyable actually.



I really love the POP-2008, as it is like POP in an alternate (or) parallel universe with the same gameplay elements. But, Ubisoft concerned more about the "Sands of time", rather the "Corruption". I personally love it mainly because of its non-linear gameplay, plus the story that matched perfectly with the gameplay. POP & Elika is just a cute pair, rather than POP & Kaileena/Farah.

PS: Playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution + Started Just cause.



bippukt said:


> PoP 2008? Somehow it never appealed to me. Maybe it was just too easy. I had a GTS 250 by then so it looked great, but I still left it and played other games.



It's easy in the start, but gets bossy when dealing with 4 disciples of Ahriman, the dark god. I mainly love it, for its cell-shaded nature. 
Try again with 7770 sometime, you will certainly love it. Conversation between Elika & Prince is the ultimate. They mock, kid, frown, prank but still both have a soft-feeling towards each other.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Next year isn't that far away
> 
> If I remember correctly, PoP was their experiment in DRM free. It didn't turn out so well, although whether it was because of no DRM or not so good game I don't know. PoP Warrior Within was the first game that I played when I got my PC. The Two Thrones I played both on PC and PS2, and still wasn't bored (the chariot parts were just awesome!).
> 
> PoP 2008? Somehow it never appealed to me. Maybe it was just too easy. I had a GTS 250 by then so it looked great, but I still left it and played other games.


As I said, gameplay sucked, no puzzles, easy fights, but story was really good, proper romantic once at that.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 28, 2012)

I loved earlier PoP games very much, so if it goes on a 50% or better sale, I will get it and actually play to the end. Thanks for raising my curiosity 

EDIT: Lol, my prayers were heard. The whole PoP franchise is 75% off on Steam atm!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> POP 2008,
> XIII,
> The Walking Dead Series



forgot 'The Darkness-II'

Finished Far Cry 3 story...amazing....


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I loved earlier PoP games very much, so if it goes on a 50% or better sale, I will get it and actually play to the end. Thanks for raising my curiosity
> 
> EDIT: Lol, my prayers were heard. The whole PoP franchise is 75% off on Steam atm!



This one? 
Save 35% on Prince of Persia Complete Pack on Steam


----------



## bippukt (Dec 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> This one?
> Save 35% on Prince of Persia Complete Pack on Steam



It was a flash sale - 75% off, so I got PoP 2008 and Forgotten Sands for $2.49 each.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

abhidev said:


> forgot 'The Darkness-II'
> 
> *Finished Far Cry 3* story...amazing....


Gameplay time?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Dec 31, 2012)

Finished far cry 3. Worthy contender for goty


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

@Zangetsu, <10 hours if you just do the main story. 30 hours played, some outposts left to liberate and haven't done the Bonus content yet.


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

I finished FC3 medium difficulty, all outposts liberated, all side quests etc done, just a few relics left, 25 hrs.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2012)

started Diablo III starter editon. level 2 barbarian


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2013)

If you are going to play a game like that, give Torchlight 2 a try. Seriously, why spend $60 when you can have almost the same thing for $20 (less if you get it discounted now). You also won't have to deal with Diablo 3's always online DRM as Torchlight II has Steamworks DRM.

I strongly recommend that you try Torchlight II first - I am having a blast playing it. Enough that it is distracting me even from finishing Mass Effect 3


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ +1


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2013)

Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends - another lazy PC port which shows Y,A,B besides the options but alas, the corresponding keys do nothing. Game is half-baked, controls suck, graphics are so old-gen, oddly difficult, straying slightly from the track leads to disqualification... WTF!!!!! And races are started automatically like arcade racers. 

Now where's the thread of must not play games?


----------



## bippukt (Jan 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends - another lazy PC port which shows Y,A,B besides the options but alas, the corresponding keys do nothing. Game is half-baked, controls suck, graphics are so old-gen, oddly difficult, straying slightly from the track leads to disqualification... WTF!!!!! And races are started automatically like arcade racers.
> 
> Now where's the thread of must not play games?



I haven't seen you berating a game, so it must be really frustrating to play. I am going to avoid it for sure.


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2013)

Better go buy Euro Truck Simulator 2, it's really the best driving simulation game that has come out in years. And unique too, if you have never driven a truck. 

PS: I think if you have that Xbox controller, things might improve a bit.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

Skud said:


> Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends - another lazy PC port which shows Y,A,B besides the options but alas, the corresponding keys do nothing. Game is half-baked, controls suck, graphics are so old-gen, oddly difficult, straying slightly from the track leads to disqualification... WTF!!!!! And races are started automatically like arcade racers.
> 
> Now where's the thread of must not play games?



I was thinking about installing the game but you saved my time 

anyway, started playing FC3 and CoD BO II.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

Skud said:


> Better go buy Euro Truck Simulator 2, it's really the best driving simulation game that has come out in years. And unique too, if you have never driven a truck.
> 
> PS: I think if you have that Xbox controller, things might improve a bit.



It's an awesome game. In level 8, and driving experience is smooth, locations are excellent. Yet to open a company...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2013)

Reaper_vivek said:


> @Zangetsu, <10 hours if you just do the main story. 30 hours played, some outposts left to liberate and haven't done the Bonus content yet.



Hmm..so I think that within 40~50hrs one can complete the whole game....


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so I think that within 40~50hrs one can complete the whole game....


Nah, FC3 can be completed in 25-30hrs, medium difficulty, just do as many side quest as you can asap, try to activate all radio towers first and then use the map to hunt animals and upgrade all kits, now it gets easier.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

Resumed Borderlands 2 and started practicing Dirt 3 again.


Just Cause 2 will be sidelined for few days now.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2013)

Finished liberating all the outposts in FC-3....no enthu left to complete the side missions...still will try finishing it off


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2013)

*Deus Ex: HR* - Completed a side quest and now on the way to resume main.
It's getting tough to hack Level-3 systems. I still din't get the knack of hacking without raising alarm and as a consolatory thing, i hack L1 & L2 before the timer reaches zero.

Started *The Suffering*. Things are getting interesting. Transformed as a monster twice.

*Mark of the Ninja* on hold.

*Sniper: Ghost warrior* sometimes.

*Just cause* sometimes.

Replaying Good'ol *XIII*


----------



## Alok (Jan 3, 2013)

Finished Mark of The Ninja.
Now exploring Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 3, 2013)

Far Cry 3 - Started playing 2 days ago..
Assassin's Creed III - Completed main story missions and all side quests also completed DLC Content


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 3, 2013)

Also Started Hitman Absolution in addition to AC3, and FC3


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

Mafia II - chapter 3.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jan 4, 2013)

Completed AC3. Just Cause 2 is next on the list.


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

FC3 all done, time for AC3, my hdd is about to fail, so better finish it asap.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

FC3 - completed the Medusa Ship mission - now onto sabotage Vass's weapon supply.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 5, 2013)

In "Attack Of The Saints: in Hitman Absolution.


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 5, 2013)

Rescued Lisa from vass camp in fc3,


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2013)

Started 'Torchlight'.
I think, its my first fantasy RPG.

Torchlight 2 on hold, in lieu of Torchlight 1.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> my hdd is about to fail, so better finish it asap.


So your hdd tells you when it is going to fail.. nice hdd yaar


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2013)

On The Hospital in Super meat boy


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2013)

^ How's the 2 separate posts are possible, in 2 minutes?
Won't it automerge?


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> So your hdd tells you when it is going to fail.. nice hdd yaar


Every HDD does, its called S.M.A.R.T


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

FC3 - Rescued Liza and now busy in crafting things before I go meet up with Citra -- the game is damn easy in normal mode but very much enjoyable


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 6, 2013)

^^ same here


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jan 6, 2013)

Flipkart has two different version of Splinter Cell Conviction listed on the site. One is "Splinter Cell Conviction Complete"

Splinter Cell: Conviction Complete -: Flipkart.com    for Rs 269 and other is just "Splinter Cell Conviction"

Tom Clancy's: Splinter Cell Conviction -: Flipkart.com for Rs. 243. Anyone knows the difference between them????


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2013)

Will resume gaming after a long time of around 15-16 days.


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Will resume gaming after a long time of around 15-16 days.



Welcome back  Where did u go?Your super pc was biting the dust for these many days? 

Belated Happy New Year!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

*FC3* - met with Citra - she looked wicked  currently busy in discovering towers, skinning animals to raft new items and freeing up enemy camps for faster teleport.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 7, 2013)

Just finished Mass Effect 3 - took me 35 hours to do it. I am glad I bought it for 670 as it is now out of stock 

Now wondering what to pick up next. Currently sitting in the 'in' tray marked urgent:

Torchlight II
Hitman: Absolution
LA Noire
PoP 2008
Witcher 2
Batman - both AA and AC

Witcher 2 or Hitman probably, with a sprinkling of Torchlight 2 thrown in between.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 7, 2013)

Completed Hitman Absolution. Hitman was way more error prone in this game,but still..good game nevertheless.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2013)

My HDD sectors got corrupted taking away my FC3 and AC3 saves, will start again after I migrate to new HDD.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Started playing Far Cry 3. I hope that I don't get addicted to this one, hell how will I play Witcher 1 and 2 then. Heck a lot of games to play.


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 7, 2013)

My gaming backlog-
Assassins creed 2 
Mass effect 3 
Far cry 3
Dishonored 
Gta iv


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

FC3 - mission : A Man Named Hoyt
Mafia II - Chapter 4.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 8, 2013)

Completed Hitman Absolution and Black ops 2. Black ops 2 has very weird ending.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2013)

^it has 3 endings I guess...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^it has 3 endings I guess...



3rd i dont know.


Spoiler



you kill him or not. whats the third ending?


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

check out the Black Ops 2 thread - you'll get more info than needed


----------



## tkin (Jan 9, 2013)

BOps 2 has about 5 endings I think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> BOps 2 has about 5 endings I think.



Exactly


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Started Borderlands again with offline LAN with room mates. Have to revive them all the time but it was really fun.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2013)

Batman AA with Killer Croc.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

FC3 : Rescued Keith.

Mafia II : Chapter 5.


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2013)

Playing AC Revelation , after finishing it asap wanna start AC III.
Also exploring Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Jripper (Jan 10, 2013)

Playing Dark Souls. Graphics are pretty horrid even with the DSfix mod -_-
But the game is so ridiculously difficult X_X And a checkpoint respawns all the enemies in the area. Damn. But there is great satisfaction in beating the bosses and making progress through the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Witcher 1 - Completed many side quests in Chapter 2
Far Cry 3 - Activated 3 radio towers so far.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

FC3 - got rid off vaas


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 11, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/3Llvp.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Doing all the main missions till I get all the recipes. After that I'll go free roam.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pursuits are really cool! when you got NOS


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

FC3 - reached on the other side of the island - before this I had no clue how to reach the Thurston Town


----------



## Neo (Jan 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ How's the 2 separate posts are possible, in 2 minutes?
> Won't it automerge?



I am the ONE. What do you expect ?


----------



## Neo (Jan 12, 2013)

Started Saints Row The Third btw.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 12, 2013)

I now have over 500 games on Steam (I am sure the number comes from the DLC) but I seriously need to stop buying and start playing more


----------



## bippukt (Jan 13, 2013)

Torchlight 2 - Act 2 almost completed
Dragon Age: Origins - Restarted. Just finished the Magi starting area.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Paused gaming for a couple of days for Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2013)

Batman AA = 31% completed and finally apprehended Harley Quinn.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

FC3 - every outpost liberated and radio tower fixed.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 16, 2013)

Torchlight 2 - reached level 38. Last boss didn't even kill me once on Veteran difficulty 

Mass Effect 3 - Restarted as a Renegade Infiltrator. I absolutely love sniper rifles and the cloak is a great bonus! Currently on the Citadel trying to get the Council to help Earth.

Witcher 2 - Unable to play any further because there are children in the house!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 16, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Witcher 2 - Unable to play any further because there are children in the house!



That sucks. 

Anyway Radeon Pro stopped working so finding a way to make it work or I guess a reinstall of OS will have to rectify this. Man I hate OS reinstall takes around 3 hours to get my normal PC back.


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2013)

Why don't you make an image of your system partition and restore from it?


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2013)

Batman - Arkham Asylum.

Retrieved the anti-dote from Spore, but having a tough time finding the way out from "Croc's lair".
Unfortunately, there is no map for Croc's lair, as it is a secluded one.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 17, 2013)

Just completed the final chapter of *The Walking Dead*.

I gotta admit this is the one of the best story based game this year.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

will start my play through of AC III asap.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 17, 2013)

Finished Witcher, nfs mw




Spoiler






> Angry Birds
> Angry Birds Rio
> Amnesia- The Dark Descent
> Age of Empires III
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

Finished FC3 and Playing ACIII.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 19, 2013)

Playing Xcom: Enemy Unkown.

Also Playing Dragon Age: Origins - In Lothering right now. Just Fireballing fights - I don't care if my allies die. Will go for the Blood Mage spec.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Playing Xcom: Enemy Unkown.
> 
> Also Playing Dragon Age: Origins - In Lothering right now. Just Fireballing fights - I don't care if my allies die. *Will go for the Blood Mage spec*.



Well good luck with that.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 19, 2013)

AC III sequence 2. The game is so dull and boring. I've read that it only get's good after 6-7 hrs of game play time.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ the only issue I'm facing with AC3 is lags .. anyway, started re-playing L4D2.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

Completed Batman-Arkham Asylum, yet still the completion % is 78 
Guess, i've to collect all the secrets.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

Mafia II - Chapter 8.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 21, 2013)

Dragon Age: Origins - Just finished the Arl of Redcliffe questline - this game is not easy, even on Normal!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Started playing Dark Siders II


----------



## tkin (Jan 21, 2013)

My gaming comes to an end for now, so sad, will start again from July/Aug(hopefully).


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Why o why ??


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 22, 2013)

Killed Vaas  FAR CRY 3


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why o why ??


Selling GPU and moving to Hyd in march, I'll take the PC there after training is over, i/e july/aug and then buy a GPU(8xxx?).


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Selling GPU and moving to Hyd in march, I'll take the PC there after training is over, i/e july/aug and then buy a GPU(8xxx?).



And you will also get a badass Beam Internet connection if I am not wrong.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And you will also get a badass Beam Internet connection if I am not wrong.


If so I'd finally be able to play online games, predicting shots over a half second lag isn't funny.

PS: I'm getting a HP G6 laptop start feb, maybe I'd be able to play some games, what I fear is that its been so long since I ever played a game not maxed out that I'd lose the enthusiasm to play @ mid/low(9800GTX+, HD5850, GTX580, never played a game not maxed out)


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

Started critical strike portable multiplayer on android from today...


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> If so I'd finally be able to play online games, predicting shots over a half second lag isn't funny.
> 
> PS: I'm getting a HP G6 laptop start feb, maybe I'd be able to play some games, what I fear is that its been so long since I ever played a game not maxed out that I'd lose the enthusiasm to play @ mid/low(9800GTX+, HD5850, GTX580, never played a game not maxed out)



Don't worry .. you will get used to it  800*600 low to HD max everything is fine for me as long the story is good and the gameplay is fair and swift.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 23, 2013)

Dragon Age: Origins - Enlisted the support of Mages and saved Redcliffe. Currently trying to get Dwarves to help - man, this game is huge. And some Orange bosses can be really tough, even on Normal difficulty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

DS2 : now in Lost Temple


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> Don't worry .. you will get used to it  800*600 low to HD max everything is fine for me as long the story is good and the gameplay is fair and swift.


Yeah, one good thing is screen res is 1366x768, 720P will look good on this, if it was 1080P, yuck.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dota 2 . Won my 9th co-op bot game today in normal fast. MEA server. Finished BL2 5th time with two DLC in TVHM.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

Now will take rest from Dota 2.

Started playing Farmvilla .


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Now will take rest from Dota 2.
> 
> Started playing* Farmvilla* .


*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/003/866/nfNeT7YvTozx0cv7ze3mplZpo1_500.gif


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

Dont be disappointed.. I have to be good at farming . 

Those who plays Dota will understand.


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/003/866/nfNeT7YvTozx0cv7ze3mplZpo1_500.gif




Another grammatical error. 


Will start playing Euro Truck Sim 2 from tomorrow, this time the full game. Also planning to complete Hotline Miami & Sine Mora by Sunday. Lets see.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> Another grammatical error.
> 
> 
> Will start playing Euro Truck Sim 2 from tomorrow, this time the full game. Also planning to complete Hotline Miami & Sine Mora by Sunday. Lets see.


I didn't write that


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, one good thing is screen res is 1366x768, 720P will look good on this, if it was 1080P, yuck.



good for you 

BTW, now on chapetr 11 of Mafia II and really liked the Playboy pics


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 24, 2013)

Stupid noobs ruining my game in DOTA2 Finished Deathspank : The Baconing after Thongs of Virtue.  finished NFS "God awful" MostWanted. FarCry 3 burnt down drug fields and had immense fun 

Started "Hell yeah : wrath of dead rabbit" and "Shoot Many Robots"


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

Played Shoot Many Robots and it's fun game with all those upgrades you can buy as you progress through the game. BTW, will start playing Sonic Generations.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Crysis - In Reckoning, to defeat that big creature on the ship.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Finished Boss fight with Construct HULK
now on to Foundry


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

*The Saboteur *

Its fun blowing up the N@zi @$$e$ off the German-occupied France.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Completed Crysis. Now playing Crysis 2.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ what about Crysis warhead ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ what about Crysis warhead ?



Its more or less same as Crysis so didn't felt the Urge to play that game again, so moved to C2. Maybe will play CW later.


----------



## Woodensniper (Jan 26, 2013)

Just finished Dishonored now playing COD Black ops 2  and Hitman Absolution


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2013)

^ What is CHAOS rating in Dishonored?


----------



## Woodensniper (Jan 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ What is CHAOS rating in Dishonored?



Low chaos Good ending


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Started Crysis 2 today. damn I have to get used to the gameply, I mean in C1 Armor mode was default and now I have to activate it everytime I go in a fight.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 26, 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 
Must not play! too Boring 
Started playing and uninstalled it


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started Crysis 2 today. damn I have to get used to the gameply, I mean in C1 Armor mode was default and now I have to activate it everytime I go in a fight.



but you if need strength and speed you won't need to activate them at-least


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ahh, cannot believe. Euro truck simulator 2 !!!

Am addicted like hell :\ I have dismissed Skyrim to the sides to play it!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> but you if need strength and speed you won't need to activate them at-least



Well the speed is not that effective and strength is OK. Still I liked to change the power modes, it used to give me a nice feeling.

Anyway in Level Labrat. Purchased 2 nano upgrades, damn the aliens are hard to find as for now. Whenever I see any of them, I go berserk mode to kill them and collect the things required for Upgrades.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

I got a 6870 to play with, weee, time to get back to some serious gaming


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

Completed devil may cry 4 because of hype created by Dmc.  . Will start borderlands 2 in co-op with my friend when I get back to hostel.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2013)

DS2: City of the Dead level (already spent 14hrs)


----------



## bippukt (Jan 28, 2013)

Finished Dragon Age Origins after an epic 70 hours of adventure. One of the best games I have ever played. Tried to play its expansion Awakening, but apparently I have had enough for now.

So restarting with XCOM: Enemy Unknown. Hope to be an Ironman one day


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2013)

Playing XIII (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of the Cel-shaded beauty of its own time.
The only thing i hate is "Lack of checkpoints". 

In progress:
The Saboteur
Just Cause
Deus Ex: HR
POP-Forgotten sands (Buggy POP i've ever seen)


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ I've XIII but have not tried it yet, so how the game save works ?

BTW, Completed Mafia II and I'm not pleased how the game ended and have a question : is there any alternative ending ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

Started playing Witcher 1.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Started playing Witcher 1.



splendid game. :thumbup: make decisions carefully.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

hmm.. I am planning to do a trick. Saving the game all time, and will load the game pre decission to try all the possibilities  It gonna take years to complete the game. Dont know how long I can keep this patience.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 29, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> hmm.. I am planning to do a trick. Saving the game all time, and will load the game pre decission to try all the possibilities  It gonna take years to complete the game. Dont know how long I can keep this patience.


not all the decisions,  some critical situations. wiki could do the trick but spoiler alert!


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I've XIII but have not tried it yet, so how the game save works ?



Game saves itself at specific "Checkpoints", but the fact is - You don't know where it is.
Its irritating sometimes. But apart from that, it's a good stealth-based-FPS.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the info.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 30, 2013)

though I'm late at party, I'm playing Max Payne 3 at XI chapter ...... cool game and graphics but restricted environment unlike Far Cry 3 which I believe is best game of 2013.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Crysis 2 - Dead Man Walking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2013)

DS2: Boss fight: The Deposed King


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 30, 2013)

Started playing Far Cry 3. Just one word: Awesome


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Started playing DMC Devil May Cry, running flawless with Cilus's HD6870  

And very much optimized for pc, bounded the demon and angelic powers to left mouse buttons and executing flawless combos.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Jan 30, 2013)

Im playing Black ops II currently...Not bat at all..Completed two missions so far..


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Started playing DMC Devil May Cry, running flawless with Cilus's HD6870
> 
> And very much optimized for pc, bounded the demon and angelic powers to left mouse buttons and executing flawless combos.



nice to know that at least the latest DMC is perfectly controllable using KB+M - tried DMC4 before but controlling it with KB+M was awkward.

BTW, on AC III - Completed Sequence 2.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Still stuck in just cause 2.  Agency missions keep on appearing.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

AC III - Sequence 3 completed .. game feels super boring.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> AC III - Sequence 3 completed .. game feels super boring.


The fights are boring as hell, its soo easy to do a combo, in ACII you had to time it right to counter an attack, now, the game shows you exclamation marks what not, compared to this DMC's timings are heaven and hell.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2013)

yep, you are right and one more thing I did not like is the auto health regeneration.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

AC3-10% completed 
Far Cry 3-Started yet
Dishonoured-prison break
Prototype 2-consumed the doctor
Fifa 13- Career with Arsenal


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

Far Cry 3: Completed.
Assassin's Creed 3: played to about 50% of main story missions, but now bored.. :\
Metro 2033: Started.
Bioshock: Started long ago, but left midway. will start again in a few days.
Dark Souls: Got pwned. Uninstalled.  
COD Black Ops2: Completed 3 endings. 
Borderlands 2: Just started Hammerlock DLC.

Started MGS4 on PS3 again!! awesome game!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> The fights are boring as hell, its soo easy to do a combo, in ACII you had to time it right to counter an attack, now, the game shows you exclamation marks what not, compared to this DMC's timings are heaven and hell.





topgear said:


> yep, you are right and one more thing I did not like is the auto health regeneration.



Yeah its CATER MORE AUDIENCE BS. 



anirbandd said:


> Far Cry 3: Completed.
> Assassin's Creed 3: played to about 50% of main story missions, but now bored.. :\
> Metro 2033: Started.
> Bioshock: Started long ago, but left midway. will start again in a few days.
> ...



Oh my. You play a lot of games at one time. I only install 2-3 games at most at any instant of time.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 1, 2013)

I also cannot handle more than 2 games at a time, 3 at most. Dragon Age Awakening and XCOM Enemy Unknown at the moment - very different games, so it is never monotonous.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh my. You play a lot of games at one time. I only install 2-3 games at most at any instant of time.


Oh my. You play 2-3 games at one time. I only install 1 game at most at any instant of time.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

lol.. 

that was for the whole month of Jan.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh my. You play 2-3 games at one time. I only install 1 game at most at any instant of time.



Now thats a good one. I know you install more than one, I know you. 

Anyway about to kill the PINGER in Crysis 2.


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 2, 2013)

Started bf3,  nfs the run, and black ops 2


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2013)

AC III - Seq. 5 Completed and boy, this is the first time I liked the game specially driving the ship.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> AC III - Seq. 5 Completed and boy, this is the first time I liked the game specially driving the ship.


You mean those naval battles? Yeah, the only thing I found challenging in ACIII.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Completed Crysis 2 not its time to resume Witcher 1.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

Bioshock: In Arcadia, gathering honeybee enzymes for the vector thing..

Metro 2033: reached Dry.. bourbon captured..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Resumed Witcher 1, now on Chapter 2. Accidently lost my saves so had to start over.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> You mean those naval battles? Yeah, the only thing I found challenging in ACIII.



yes, really liked those.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2013)

well I hadn't been a fan of DMC before except the characters...also haven't played DMC series before....but the new DMC has change my opinion completely...loved the game,character, level design. The presentation is too good and the moves are awesome but sometimes it gets kind a difficult to get good combos.

now on *mission 13 in DMC*



tkin said:


> Started playing DMC Devil May Cry, running flawless with Cilus's HD6870
> 
> And very much optimized for pc, bounded the demon and angelic powers to left mouse buttons and executing flawless combos.



can you pls elaborate a bit on the mouse controls....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

DS2: Last Act "Well of Souls" remaining....



gameranand said:


> Now thats a good one. I know you install more than one, I know you.



Nope, I install only 1 & play only 1 at a time (I don't like too much of distraction by installing more than one game at a time)



abhidev said:


> well I hadn't been a fan of DMC before except the characters...also haven't played DMC series before....but the new DMC has change my opinion completely...loved the game,character, level design. The presentation is too good and the moves are awesome but sometimes it gets kind a difficult to get good combos.



Play DMC 4 after this u will love the story as well.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Play DMC 4 after this u will love the story as well.



yea will try it out....but man now I wanna slow it down....I don't want the game to finish off so soon. The new Dante is just awesome...gr8 style.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 4, 2013)

I seem to have got over my 'cannot finish a game' problem. After having completed Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age: Origins earlier, I just completed XCOM: Enemy Unknown. The last fight was extremely tough, but I finally managed to win. My opinion of the game hasn't changed - it is a great game. The tactical battles just suck your time and before you know hours have passed.

Trying to finish Dragon Age : Awakening currently, but frankly, the story no longer interests me. I probably need some time before I can go back to Dragon Age. There is still Torchlight II to finish. Or I can restart Civ V - there are a lot of civilizations that I never played. or Shogun 2. Oops...confused!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I seem to have got over my 'cannot finish a game' problem. After having completed Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age: Origins earlier, I just completed XCOM: Enemy Unknown. The last fight was extremely tough, but I finally managed to win. My opinion of the game hasn't changed - it is a great game. The tactical battles just suck your time and before you know hours have passed.
> 
> Trying to finish Dragon Age : Awakening currently, but frankly, the story no longer interests me. I probably need some time before I can go back to Dragon Age. There is still Torchlight II to finish. Or I can restart Civ V - there are a lot of civilizations that I never played. or Shogun 2. Oops...confused!



Hmm Stick to Dragon Age or play Torchlight for now.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2013)

Darksiders - @ Seraphim hotel.
Playing DS for the 1st time. A kickass game with a beautiful game mechanism blend of POP+DMC.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 4, 2013)

Far Cry 3- Finding the artistic knife. Why is this game so damn easy?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

well you can always go for mods. 

you can delete minimap + enemy blips, try realistic weapon ballastics, improved scopes, weapon attachment mods etc etc.. 

a plethora of mods here: Mods for Far Cry 3 | Forums


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 5, 2013)

^^Thanks for the link. Will surely try them out.

^^Thanks for the link. Will surely try them out.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Hmm Stick to Dragon Age or play Torchlight for now.



Thanks. Probably will go with a Torchlight II plus Civ V combo for now. I played nearly 80 hours of Dragon Age in just 15 days! Also, the Blood Magic + Keeper is decimating most mobs - the huge AoE damage which doesn't do friendly fire damage is just overpowered. And I have 2 mages of that type in the party. The enemies cannot even move in most fights


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

DS2:  Arbiter's Maze..its damn tough (die or victory)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Far Cry 3- Finding the artistic knife. Why is this game so damn easy?



Turn up the difficulty level. Simple.

BTW Lost Witcher 1 saves and started the game again from start. 



bippukt said:


> Thanks. Probably will go with a Torchlight II plus Civ V combo for now. I played nearly 80 hours of Dragon Age in just 15 days! Also, the Blood Magic + Keeper is decimating most mobs - the huge AoE damage which doesn't do friendly fire damage is just overpowered. And I have 2 mages of that type in the party. The enemies cannot even move in most fights



Never became Blood Mage. Moral issues of the game. Though I have played in DA universe more than 400 hours.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Did you really think that I'm complaining of the game being easy playing at the easiest settings.  I'm Playing at 'Warrior' difficulty.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

No actually I though about the normal difficulty. Anyway try mods then to pump up the difficulty. As for me game was challenging because I always do stealth.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah I am also doing stealth. Liberating all the outposts without being detected but everything seems so easy. Wii use mods to remove minimap and enemy pointers.


----------



## bippukt (Feb 6, 2013)

Started a new Civ V game as Egypt with the plan to build lots of wonders and go for a Cultural Victory. My neighbours are Gengis Khan, Japan and another warmongerer!



gameranand said:


> Never became Blood Mage. Moral issues of the game. Though I have played in DA universe more than 400 hours.



When I first played the game, I didn't take up Blood Magic just for this reason, but when I encountered powerful Blood Mages and saw how strong they were, I took it up. But I think that there should be some restrictions - if you take up Blood Magic, you shouldn't be able to take up Keeper, for 'moral' reasons. It is the height of hypocricy when I hunt down apostates


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

bippukt said:


> When I first played the game, I didn't take up Blood Magic just for this reason, but when I encountered powerful Blood Mages and saw how strong they were, I took it up. But I think that there should be some restrictions - if you take up Blood Magic, you shouldn't be able to take up Keeper, for 'moral' reasons. *It is the height of hypocricy when I hunt down apostates*



This.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Completed Dark Siders 2,spent 40+ hours on it.
will also start the DLC part.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 7, 2013)

Started Dead Space 3 ...


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2013)

started Serious Sam 3 and Far Cry - damn ! the game is not loading on win 8 - I can see the 1st mission start cut scene and all but it's stuck at level loading screen - need a fix for this.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

finished Metro 2033.. but need toplay again, later, for alternate ending 

not on to Fallout New Vegas with multiple MODS!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll start playing Black Ops II from today .. it's the first time I've not played a COD game within 1 month of it's release


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

Fallout NV: 3-4hrs played. awesome game..  but mods messed up due to wrong installation.. gonna go for clean installation.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2013)

Started '*Omerta of Gnagster*'...thought the good old days of 'Commandos' are back...but it turned out to be a turn based game X(...played few missions but then later it got boring.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Fallout NV: 3-4hrs played. awesome game..  but mods messed up due to wrong installation.. gonna go for clean installation.


Listen to a guy who played 1000hrs of Fallout with every conceivable mod(check out the motorbike mod in fallout 3, a motorbike with rotor guns), play first with vanilla and all official updates, then try mods.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

heads up tkin, You  ARE my guide to FNV.. 

i am not playing F3, just FNV..


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> heads up tkin, You  ARE my guide to FNV..
> 
> i am not playing F3, just FNV..


Any time


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

update: did clean install of Fallout NV, with Project Nevada. 7+hrs gameplay scripted.. more to come. i am hooked!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> update: did clean install of Fallout NV, with Project Nevada. 7+hrs gameplay scripted.. more to come. i am hooked!!


I understand this feeling


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Started Skyrim.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started Skyrim.


*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTH7DET3BNOYu4iiNLJF-wQaHGE_AT8xzkEbVPyncqJLgBFPOEGpg
I'll start as soon as I get Cilus's Sapphire HD6870 Vapor X on loan


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah you do that. Enough of your Fallout love, time to improvise.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's my list. 

Borderlands 2. Progressed no more than that Tiny Tina's mission.
Sleeping Dogs. 



Spoiler



Stopped after that bossman dies on his wedding day.


BioShock 2. Half-way through. Loved BioShock to death. Can't seem to do that for BS2.
CoD: MW2. Stopped CoD after Ghost's death. No trace of CoD on my system.
NFS: MW. At 68%.
Skyrim. Became a werewolf and learnt "Fus Ro Dah".
The Witcher 2. Need to kill the dragon. Uninstalled.
DMC4. Just started. Couldn't handle Japanese over-action. Uninstalled.
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier. Halfway through, I lost interest. Uninstalled.


Far Cry 3. Completed the story and uninstalled. 

What a sad life, mine.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Started Playing NFS MOST WANTED 2005 
*i46.tinypic.com/2qdzwc2.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

Use some graphics mods.


----------



## Skud (Feb 10, 2013)

Nearing completion of The Mark of Ninja. Excellent game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone not playing dishonoured?? coz its awesome there are many methods to complete single task and many weapons+supernatural powers u can even turn into rat also .i am loving it...I specially liked the blink feature 
Now in Mission 03 - House of Pleasure..killed high overseer campbell.This Game's AWESOME!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Here's my list.
> 
> Borderlands 2. Progressed no more than that Tiny Tina's mission.
> Sleeping Dogs.
> ...



that many at a time  :O



RON28 said:


> Started Playing NFS MOST WANTED 2005
> *i46.tinypic.com/2qdzwc2.jpg



pure ownage game!!
but seems like your resolution is effed up 



pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone not playing dishonoured?? coz its awesome there are many methods to complete single task and many weapons+supernatural powers u can even turn into rat also .i am loving it...I specially liked the blink feature
> Now in Mission 03 - House of Pleasure..killed high overseer campbell.This Game's AWESOME!



most have completed it


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2013)

Finished Peggle Nights, adventure mode . Its fun and pretty good time pass.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 10, 2013)

Finished Playing far Cry 3. The game's dumb story and easy difficulty let it down.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Messed up Skyrim with so many Mods> Now I have to reinstall it again to resume.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Messed up Skyrim with so many Mods> Now I have to reinstall it again to resume.


Always play any game for the first time with official updates only


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> Always play any game for the first time with official updates only



Actually I installed only graphical Mods. No Gameplay Mods whatsoever.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 13, 2013)

Started playing DMC. Awesome game Mouse control and checkpoints are very positive changes.


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2013)

Completed 'Saboteur' - A kickass game.
Its sad that there will be no Saboteur-2,


----------



## Jripper (Feb 13, 2013)

Finished dmc. Fun game  Now will try to beat the game in nephilim mode


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Finished dmc. Fun game  Now will try to beat the game in nephilim mode



Well congos. I'm in 4th level


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Started Playing NFS MOST WANTED 2005
> *i46.tinypic.com/2qdzwc2.jpg



which Mod ? anyway, nice to good old Cobalt SS.



pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone not playing dishonoured?? coz its awesome there are many methods to complete single task and many weapons+supernatural powers u can even turn into rat also .i am loving it...I specially liked the blink feature
> Now in Mission 03 - House of Pleasure..killed high overseer campbell.This Game's AWESOME!



Completed .. game is just awesome - both story and gameplay even thogh it has no MP mode like most of the today's game has. The Devs. shown lots of courage and confidence in making of such game.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Started playing DMC. Awesome game Mouse control and checkpoints are very positive changes.



planned to play it but still I did not get it .. may take 2-3 days more


----------



## bippukt (Feb 14, 2013)

Started Shogun 2 Total War: Fall of the Samurai - this game is so addictive! I thought it was 7 pm when in reality it was almost 9 - hasn't happened since a long time.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> which Mod ? anyway, nice to good old Cobalt SS.


Does NFS MW have mods?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Does NFS MW have mods?


A few: Need For Speed: Most Wanted HD Texture Mod | PhoenixGames
NFSCars » Need For Speed: Most Wanted » World-textures-mod by nono1
NFS MW Textures Mod - NFS Most Wanted - NFS-Planet Discussion Board


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 15, 2013)

Please please please can anyone give me tips for fifa 13 game?? I play using keyboard. There is a friend who is defeating me continuously . All he does is through ball (lofted one) can anyone tell me a solution.Which formation will be best? He often catches me with no defenders near goal post using this lofted through ball. Please tell me any solution. Also what is the best way to gain possession of ball from opponent. I just keep pressed the contain button (d)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

First start playing with controller and then practice. There are no tips, just practice it with different formation and you'll do fine.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 15, 2013)

Finally Finished Crysis 2 , Great timing I say - now bring on Crysis 3 . In Thor's words "This Crysis I like it. Another!"


----------



## bippukt (Feb 15, 2013)

Continuing with Shogun 2 Total War: Fall of the Samurai. I never thought that I would like guns so much. Having fun blasting AI armies in the field. Avoiding Siege Assaults until I get 4 Parrot or Armstrong guns.



gameranand said:


> First start playing with controller and then practice. There are no tips, just practice it with different formation and you'll do fine.



This, and also you will have to find your own playstyle. Some teams and people will work great for you, some won't.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Finally Finished Crysis 2 , Great timing I say - now bring on Crysis 3 . In Thor's words "This Crysis I like it. Another!"


Where Thor said that?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Where Thor said that?



In Thor Movie (2011) he was drinking something in a restaurant and he liked it so he said " This Drink, I like it (He threw the mug he was drinking from to the ground). Another!" 

Its around the 40 minute mark in the movie. Here is a youtube video of it 



Spoiler


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 16, 2013)

Currently suffering from fifa 13 mania. Very much desperate to beat a guy. Started borderlands 2 in co-op with my friend. Entered the sanctuary.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2013)

AC2 is getting interesting!
Saved Rosa, and yet to take up the 3 contracts.


----------



## blurr (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a huge backlog - 
Mass Effect 3 (finished the second game recently)
Silent Hill 2
Resident Evil 2 (survival horror fan)
Tomb Raider (hoping to pre-order it)
AC Brotherhood (not a fan of the AC series, just want to check this one iteration)
Max Payne 3
Portal 2 (I know I know!)
Witcher EE
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Mark of the Ninja
Dirt 2
Devil May Cry (DmC)
Viewtiful Joe 1&2 (on the PS2)
Final Fantasy VI (played through most of the game until I lost my save :\ )
Final Fantasy X, IV, V & VIII 
Chrono Trigger
Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep (PSP)
And that's about it, will add more if I missed out on anything.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> A few: Need For Speed: Most Wanted HD Texture Mod | PhoenixGames
> NFSCars » Need For Speed: Most Wanted » World-textures-mod by nono1
> NFS MW Textures Mod - NFS Most Wanted - NFS-Planet Discussion Board



thanks!! again 



tkin said:


> A few: Need For Speed: Most Wanted HD Texture Mod | PhoenixGames
> NFSCars » Need For Speed: Most Wanted » World-textures-mod by nono1
> NFS MW Textures Mod - NFS Most Wanted - NFS-Planet Discussion Board



thanks!! again


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

Started DS2 from start again.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

AC3 - sequence 8 completed.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

fallout NV: 17hrs charted.. reached the Strip.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> fallout NV: 17hrs charted.. reached the Strip.


Long way to go.

PS: Just for the kicks, go to the north east corner of the map


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Long way to go.
> 
> PS: Just for the kicks, go to the north east corner of the map





Spoiler



that Merc camp?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that Merc camp?


Not even close


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Long way to go.
> 
> PS: Just for the kicks, go to the north east corner of the map



will do..

anyway.. am in freeside now, serving the king. the map markers are seriously fuqed up man.. 
@tkin: go over to the FNV thread, check my last post and help me out..


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

AC3 - Now on sequence 9 - doing missions with haythem feels great and now I'm kinda liking this game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

Paused gaming for time. Have to do some other work.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2013)

Completed AC2. It's one hell of a game with its amazing revenge sort of story line coupled with Templars Vs Assassins wars.
Like watching a movie, by playing the main character (Ezio) in it. Ezio is more like a chocolate-boy-kind-of-assassin, when compared to Altair.

Storywise, it's definitely better than AC1. Eagerly waiting to complete the entire series soon. 
No wonder, why AC-B & AC-R came up with Ezio.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

^AC2 is the best in series story-wise..



Fallout NV: fixed Rex. and kickin' ass. i've never been so much in love with a game since Mafia. <3


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

Completely Agree that AC2 is best AC game so far .. anyway, On AC3 - Sequence 10.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Started HAWX 2. Completed some missions. This game is not good as the predecessor at all.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started HAWX 2. Completed some missions. This game is not good as the predecessor at all.


Play Ace Combat Assault Horizon.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Play Ace Combat Assault Horizon.



Released for PC ??

NVM...Got it. 

Have you played the game yet or not ??
How is it ?? More like HAWX or something else ??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

Started playing farcry3. WOW!! Completely blown my mind and jewels away. I'm gonna finish this outright 



gameranand said:


> Started HAWX 2. Completed some missions. This game is not good as the predecessor at all.



I've heard that this game needs active internet connection. Is it true??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I've heard that this game needs active internet connection. Is it true??



Yes thats true.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes thats true.


Really now?? You don't seem to follow the news I see


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Really now?? You don't seem to follow the news I see


I think I need to keep my ears open.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Really now?? You don't seem to follow the news I see



Well....I have not bought this game so......and last time I checked it required active internet connection. Maybe that has changed now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well....I have not bought this game so......and last time I checked it required active internet connection. Maybe that has changed now.


PM me if you want to know more 



Harsh Pranami said:


> I think I need to keep my ears open.


^^ Look above 

Hey guys, presenting to you,* Baap of BF3,* the fastest MP shooter ever, anyone plays this? Its Free to play


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ That made me laugh hard for couple of minutes .


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

Started palying far cry 3. All I can say is wow!! I simply love it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2013)

Completed DMC....its simply awesome!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

Playing Saints Row The Third nowadays. Man its a fun game, pure craziness.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Playing Saints Row The Third nowadays. Man its a fun game, pure craziness.


Some missions in that game crosses all moral and ethical boundaries, pure epic


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 23, 2013)

completed Dead Space 3 and DmC.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Some missions in that game crosses all moral and ethical boundaries, pure epic



How many missions should I do first and then go for open world. I have completed 4 missions I guess. I am on level 12 or 13 I guess.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How many missions should I do first and then go for open world. I have completed 4 missions I guess. I am on level 12 or 13 I guess.


About time, go out.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

Pursued the white man in far cry 3. Turned out to be a spy!!! Also almost in middle end of borderlands 2. The game is damn fun in co-op mode.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> About time, go out.



Actually I am out. I just thought maybe something gets unlocked by missions like in FC3 so thought lets just ask.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 24, 2013)

@gameranand how do you like the first gunfight sequence in saints row 3? the one in mid air while you are falling from the plane crash? I thought that was pretty badass  |m|


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Jripper said:


> @gameranand how do you like the first gunfight sequence in saints row 3? the one in mid air while you are falling from the plane crash? I thought that was pretty badass  |m|



The whole mission till 3rd were awesome. Really liked the dialogues of the characters.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> The whole mission till 3rd were awesome. Really liked the dialogues of the characters.


Well what sort of game is saints row 3?? Is it gta 4 type or just cause 2 type? I have the set up but I haven't installed it since I'm currently playing borderlands 2 and far cry 3.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well what sort of game is saints row 3?? Is it gta 4 type or just cause 2 type? I have the set up but I haven't installed it since I'm currently playing borderlands 2 and far cry 3.



Very enjoyable. You can't really compare it to Just Cause 2 or GTA. Its a mix of the two in a funny way.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Very enjoyable. You can't really compare it to Just Cause 2 or GTA. Its a mix of the two in a funny way.



If it hadn't been the red bar in my partitions, I would have installed it outright.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> If it hadn't been the red bar in my partitions, I would have installed it outright.



Yeah it does take 10.7 GB of space.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

AC3 - Completed and did not enjoy the cyptic ending but at-least this time devs have confessed even they don't understand them .. at-last Desmond said so 

BTW, thinking of playing Hitman Absolution .. so how 's the game ?


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally completed Just cause 1, and cleared 7.5GB space for some other.
The last mission is damn, tough!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> BTW, thinking of playing Hitman Absolution .. so how 's the game ?



just don't wait no more...get ur hands on it asap...its simply awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

Started playing Far Cry 3


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started playing Far Cry 3



Do you like it???



gameranand said:


> Yeah it does take 10.7 GB of space.



Which one is better? Sleeping dogs or  saints roe third. I've cleared some space.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 25, 2013)

@topgear try out absolution. WHile I felt silent assassin is still the best,absolution was pretty decent too. Purist mode difficulty was pretty damn tough -_-


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Do you like it???


yes...will post a small review after completion.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

Darksiders - The Ashlands. 
Excellent Story, level design & beautiful combos.


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 25, 2013)

Finished Hitman Absolution and Mark of the Ninja few days ago. Currently playing Dead Space 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Darksiders - The Ashlands.
> Excellent Story, level design & beautiful combos.



did u play DarkSiders 2?


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

Yet too, only after completing Darksiders.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 25, 2013)

Completed *Batman:Arkham City* main story.Few side missions left. Man,Rocksteady did an awesome job. Loved the game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yet too, only after completing Darksiders.



Same here I started Playing DS 2, but after getting DS1, stopped it there and started DS1. Currently in first mission. How the hell I can kill the monster by just throwing the cars . DS2 was easier. 



Gearbox said:


> Yet too, only after completing Darksiders.



Same here I started Playing DS 2, but after getting DS1, stopped it there and started DS1. Currently in first mission. How the hell I can kill the monster by just throwing the cars . DS2 was easier.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Completed *Batman:Arkham City* main story.Few side missions left. Man,Rocksteady did an awesome job. Loved the game.



Yeah It's awesome. Did you find out the mysterious man?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Which one is better? Sleeping dogs or  saints roe third. I've cleared some space.



Depends on the choice. Do you like mindless fun or you like something serious. Both are worth play IMO.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Same here I started Playing DS 2, but after getting DS1, stopped it there and started DS1. Currently in first mission. How the hell I can kill the monster by just throwing the cars . DS2 was easier.



Enter Aim mode and throw!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Yet too, only after completing Darksiders.



then u will find DS 2 also good & vast as compared to DS...
don't forget to complete the DLC in DS2


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

but I'm getting some weird stackhash and DX9 dll error with *HA* so gonna try it later after either I update the game or find and apply some fix.

BTW, don't know how but I found a Far Cry game install and ( played this 4 years back but due to some reason lost game save file ) .. so I'll try this once more and the game takes a long time in win 8 to load and lags at HD resolution with everything maxed out thogh runs fine at med setting .. LOL


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

Completed Dead Space 3, currently playing Far Cry 3 and Shoot Many Robots.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yeah It's awesome. Did you find out the mysterious man?



Yup I did the 'Watcher in The Wings' quest. I have just the deadshot and riddler quests remaining.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

On Level 24 in Saints Row The Third. Enjoying it to fullest.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got hoyt's men uniform in far cry 3. Killed vaas. Did that nerd really die? And yes!! Citra was awesome.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought Citra was ugly ... some kinky actions does not make a her good IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> I thought Citra was ugly ... some kinky actions does not make a her good IMO.



Agreed and her hair style, Arhh.......


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Feb 27, 2013)

I Just finished the Falling Angel mission in Black ops 2...The game is eating up my Graphics card..But definitely worth it


----------



## somebodysme (Feb 28, 2013)

Completed Skyrim: Dragonborn Dlc


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

Crysis 3: finished the Jungle stage, i think..

on other news, FNV:  got Caesar invitation.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Paused gaming for a day or two for Project from College.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 28, 2013)

Finished Assassins Creed:3. The game was strictly OK. The story was good,the gameplay was too easy. The problem with the game is there are no real incentives to do the side quests. No rewards or upgrades are needed to complete the main mission.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Finished Assassins Creed:3. The game was strictly OK. The story was good,the gameplay was too easy. The problem with the game is there are no real incentives to do the side quests. No rewards or upgrades are needed to complete the main mission.


Like any other AC, I finished all AC series from AC2 with just the hidden blades, I can't even remember when I drew my sword the last time in any AC.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Like any other AC, I finished all AC series from AC2 with just the hidden blades, I can't even remember when I drew my sword the last time in any AC.



Yeah Counter = 1 hit kill.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 3, 2013)

Started playing saints row third. nice game. It makes you


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 3, 2013)

Started Playing *Hard Reset*, kinda tough.


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

Darksiders - Black Throne.
I hate those mazes to redirect the soul bridge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Started Playing *Hard Reset*, kinda tough.



good graphics & boss fight


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> good graphics & boss fight



Yeah reminds me of old school FPS action.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 3, 2013)

Started playing Devil may Cry. The limbo concept is quite good and the game is quite stylish. Getting badass combos is not so easy.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Started playing Devil may Cry. The limbo concept is quite good and the game is quite stylish. Getting badass combos is not so easy.



Easier than DMC4 for me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

I must say DMC5 is surprisingly optimised for PC. I'm playing this game at 1366*768 at high textures, HD anti aliasing , only HD shadows is off. And am getting smooth gameplay above expectation with my GT435M. this game is inspiring and challenging to keep mixing combos.... I love the i,j,k,l wasd combo style from dmc3 and 4 and it actually is stuck in mah mind  so simetimes i'm having a hard time to reach SS with mouse. Job well done ninja theory, and lastly...hats off to Unreal engine for letting me play a game with beautiful graphics with an old card, it has never let me down ever with its so called "throat choking-high system requirements"....Crytek...you still have lot of things to learn....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I must say DMC5 is surprisingly optimised for PC. I'm playing this game at 1366*768 at high textures, HD anti aliasing , only HD shadows is off. And am getting smooth gameplay above expectation with my GT435M. this game is inspiring and challenging to keep mixing combos.... I love the i,j,k,l wasd combo style from dmc3 and 4 and it actually is stuck in mah mind  so simetimes i'm having a hard time to reach SS with mouse. Job well done ninja theory, and lastly...hats off to Unreal engine for letting me play a game with beautiful graphics with an old card, it has never let me down ever with its so called "throat choking-high system requirements"....Crytek...you still have lot of things to learn....



+ Far Cry 3 also..very well optimized for PC


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

I can agree to above.I never suffered any serious unplayable frame in med-high settings.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 4, 2013)

Was playing Black ops 2 till India 2025 map where error occurred and left it. Started Dishonored Cool game.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 5, 2013)

^^When are u at something...lead it to completion. An error should not stop from you from going further... u shd have found an workaround  google is out there


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I must say DMC5 is surprisingly optimised for PC. I'm playing this game at 1366*768 at high textures, HD anti aliasing , only HD shadows is off. And am getting smooth gameplay above expectation with my GT435M. this game is inspiring and challenging to keep mixing combos.... I love the i,j,k,l wasd combo style from dmc3 and 4 and it actually is stuck in mah mind  so simetimes i'm having a hard time to reach SS with mouse. Job well done ninja theory, and lastly...hats off to Unreal engine for letting me play a game with beautiful graphics with an old card, it has never let me down ever with its so called "throat choking-high system requirements"....*Crytek...you still have lot of things to learn*....






paused gaming. am in hostel.. :\


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 5, 2013)

ok completed *Hard Reset*. It is shorter than i expected but had a nice time playing it. Started playing *Game Of Thrones*, oh the mediocrity!


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2013)

Completed *Darksiders*. 
What a game!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Completed *Darksiders*.
> What a game!!



In a good way or in a bad way ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> In a good way or in a bad way ??


@Gearbox: add some smiley like  or


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Oops. Figured that the statement can be made both good and bad.
*th00.deviantart.net/fs71/150/i/2012/268/e/6/war__darksiders__by_josh_martin-d5fwgq9.jpg
Mine is in Completely GOOD sense. Amazing artwork, Cool Combos + Excellent story & game play.
It was like a movie, with the actor played by me. I don't wanna start the Darksiders 2 soon, because if i finish that, i've to wait for Darksiders 3 (who knows about it!!)


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2013)

Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed, excellent game. Having fun in an arcade racer after a long long time.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Started playing Devil may Cry. The limbo concept is quite good and the game is quite stylish. Getting badass combos is not so easy.



just make sure u switch weapons after every combo moves and you'll get the style points easily for sure. 



Skud said:


> Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed, excellent game. Having fun in an arcade racer after a long long time.



played on medium difficulty and couldn't get any further than 3rd rank....what are the controls exactly?

Just finished the last mission of *Hitman - Absolution* that had kept on hold for a long time. Totally awesome game.


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> just make sure u switch weapons after every combo moves and you'll get the style points easily for sure.
> 
> 
> *
> ...




You can configure the controls before launching the game. Played very well with a keyboard.


----------



## .jRay. (Mar 7, 2013)

Started dmc.

Completed fc3, the run.

About to complete absolution , ac3 n black ops2, n battlefield3


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

Bought The Orange Box a month ago and didn't play much. 

HL2 may be about 5% complete, same for Portal. 

Currently at 50% in Tomb Raider, should be finished by weekend.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2013)

*AC: Brotherhood. *
The game begins again. . .

Played the game *GODFATHER *after really long time. Game completed and now an Underboss. Have to bomb the 4 families, to be promoted as DON.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 9, 2013)

Started Playing Crysis 3


----------



## abhidev (Mar 9, 2013)

Started Tomb raider...simply awesome....Lara is gorgeous


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^When are u at something...lead it to completion. An error should not stop from you from going further... u shd have found an workaround  google is out there



I tried google but no avail so gonna do it again.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed, excellent game. Having fun in an arcade racer after a long long time.





Skud said:


> You can configure the controls before launching the game. Played very well with a keyboard.



point noted ... last time I played Sonic Heroes and the control felt awful ( well, with a KB ) so I'll try this one for sure.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 10, 2013)

Completed DMC at the Nephilim difficulty. Loved the game. Absolutely amazing. Started playing Black Ops 2.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2013)

one query with HL2, there is no ADS in that game?


----------



## kaspal (Mar 13, 2013)

Upgraded my PC. Started playing DMC 3. Have lined up Fable 3, Elder Scrolls Oblivion after that


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 13, 2013)

kaspal said:


> Upgraded my PC. Started playing DMC 3. Have lined up Fable 3, Elder Scrolls Oblivion after that



Congrats 

What components did u upgrade?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

paused FalloutNV.
Started TR2013. completed 33% in one sitting 



RCuber said:


> one query with HL2, there is no ADS in that game?



played HL2 a year back.. but i dont remember any ADS.. what is it??


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> played HL2 a year back.. but i dont remember any ADS.. what is it??



Aim Down Sight


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

oh lol.. yep there is, i think.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

Rescued roland in borderlands 2. The game is highly addictive in co-op.


----------



## Flash (Mar 14, 2013)

AC_Brotherhood --> It's fun to involve the newbie assassins to assist in fights/and to kill the targets without sweating a bit.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2013)

Resumed Saints Row The Third. now on level 42, missions are fun to complete. Most of the side missions are done. I am not saying about those Steal Cars and Assassinations but those that appear on MAP and Mission Menu.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2013)

Completed Dishonored and got bad ending saving Emily. Started Crysis 3 on everything high and 2x msaa with 20-50 fps even sometime gets 15 fps.


----------



## sidhraj (Mar 14, 2013)

Completed Max Payne 3.
Completed Dishonored with good ending. I think I would have enjoyed this game more if it came 3-4 years earlier.

*I've abandoned playing following games:*
- far cry 3. last two missions remain but i lost interest. I don't find it challenging even on hardest difficulty. I love Far cry 2 more for its rusted guns!
- Assassin's creed III. upto 45% complete but then lost interest. I'm unable to get emotionally connected to Connor like i did to Etzio 
-Mass effects 3. upto 80% but then lost interest.  I'm unable to get emotionally connected to characters like i did in ME1.
-Fable3. Just last mission remains but lost interest.

At the moment I'm only waiting for *Resident Evil 6.*


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

Tomb Raider 2013 - 73% completed. Awesome. Fights with the stormguards are super enjoyable on Hard Difficulty...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Resumed Saints Row The Third. now on level 42, missions are fun to complete. Most of the side missions are done. I am not saying about those Steal Cars and Assassinations but those that appear on MAP and Mission Menu.



Are you playing that in co-op?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Are you playing that in co-op?



Nope. SP only. 
There is no one to play and I have a $hitty net connection.


----------



## Flash (Mar 14, 2013)

sidhraj said:


> - Assassin's creed III. upto 45% complete but then lost interest. I'm unable to get emotionally connected to Connor like i did to Etzio



Maybe because, we have 3 games on Ezio, and 1 on Altair/Connor. Moreover, Ezio is a lover boy


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

sidhraj said:


> At the moment I'm only waiting for *Resident Evil 6.*



Play Tomb Raider while you wait... Worth a shot 

Finished Tomb Raider!!!!! Awesome


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2013)

^^ Congrats .. played with a KB+Mouse or xbox 360 controller ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

PS3 controller on PC via Motioninjoy 64bit


----------



## sidhraj (Mar 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> AC_Brotherhood --> It's fun to involve the newbie assassins to assist in fights/and to kill the targets without sweating a bit.


absolutely man, the mentoring and training part of Assassin creed brotherhood and revelation is superb. There is nothing like it. 


Gearbox said:


> Maybe because, we have 3 games on Ezio, and 1 on Altair/Connor. Moreover, Ezio is a lover boy


True and Etizo's voice acting and character development was superb.
Connor is just unconvincing as a Mentor of assassins.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2013)

FC3: 83% complete


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2013)

Resumed Sleeping Dogs. Always loved its soundtracks.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

Playing Ace Assault Combat Horizon. 

Nice!!! with realistic handling, its pretty good. but terrain graphics is a massacre.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

sidhraj said:


> True and Etizo's voice acting and character development was superb.
> Connor is just unconvincing as a Mentor of assassins.



Connor is like, Assassin on steroids


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

will resume AC3 later when i have time to waste..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2013)

Level 50 in Saints Row The Third. I am god now, no one can kill me at all.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2013)

^ How's Saint Row series, when compared to the 'Just cause' series?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just cause is like big map and jungle feeling and saint row is new generation fun.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ How's Saint Row series, when compared to the 'Just cause' series?



If I have to pick one of them then I'll pick Saints Row The Third.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

i've got a big backlog right now,thanks to my unlimited internet 
Skyrim ----exploring some crypt for the "Gauldur" quest with the cat-mage Jzargo
Batman Arkham city----------- roaming around arkham city to locate Dr.Freeze
Gears of War----------Completed.
Starcraft 2 ------- Did some Campaign missions and got bored.
Darksiders II---- The level where you have to kill Argul-----stopped playing because my laptop overheats.BAD


----------



## bippukt (Mar 16, 2013)

Currently playing Crusader Kings II - ruling England as William the Conqueror isn't as easy as one would think. My vassals keep rebelling, brothers are murdering brothers to become heir to the Kingdom and two of my own spymasters were murdered in quick succession. Great fun!


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2013)

Completed AC-Brotherhood. 
It's a small game,i guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Completed AC-Brotherhood.
> It's a small game,i guess.



how you crossed the chase where you are interrupted by horsemens? was forced to abandon after that part as just can't avoid the horses.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2013)

You mean in the mission, while controlling the Apple of Eden?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You mean in the mission, while controlling the Apple of Eden?



maybe. it is the last part where a old guy is met who needs to be chased. just after escaping from the Colossus. but never the less enjoyed the game.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2013)

I dived into the water, i guess. 
---------------------------------
Started *AC:Revelations*. On AC-series gaming marathon


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 17, 2013)

Started playing saints row third in co-op with my roommate. Damn!!! The game is simply awesome. Rajnikant feeling!!



Gearbox said:


> ^ How's Saint Row series, when compared to the 'Just cause' series?



Can't compare. But saints row third is more fun.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

F1 Race Stars .. a great funny racing game worth a try


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2013)

Started playing dead space 3 on ps3. Anyone one playing co op here?


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 17, 2013)

Completed Black Ops 2. 



Spoiler



Got the bad ending with Woods being killed and Menendez doing suicide.


 Such a lame game. Whatever happened to good storytelling in FPS games? Is everything about multiplayer these days?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Completed Black Ops 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much, no fun playing alone.
playing with friends is the way to go


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Started NFSMW today , on Heat Level 10.( Unlocked Alfa Romeo.. ).
Have a hell lot to go

Also playing Crysis 3 , completed level 1.
The game crashes after that.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 17, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Pretty much, no fun playing alone.
> playing with friends is the way to go



I've got Counter Strike for that. Nothing can beat it's multiplayer experience. Without a story which you will remember there is no point in a single player FPS.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Also playing Crysis 3 , completed level 1.
> The game crashes after that.



if you happen to have MSI AFB, turn it off during Crysis3. confirmed crash issues. happened with me.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the MSI AFB , will try with it turned off. BTW do you also have "Ahem" version ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

Finished Ace Combat Assault Horizon.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2013)

Finished Tomb raider story at 72%....loved it!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

Completed Far Cry 3

Started Dead Space...the BG sound of Menu is scary


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Far Cry 3
> 
> Started Dead Space...the BG sound of Menu is scary



got bored with it..  uninstalled and deleted


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> got bored with it..  uninstalled and deleted



^which one? FC3


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to start tomb raider. Right now!!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^which one? FC3



Dead Space..


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier Anyone ?
I am at the level Three , where we are supposed to fly the UAV /Drone and interrogate the enemy in stealth mode.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Ghost Recon Future Soldier Anyone ?
> I am at the level Three , where we are supposed to fly the UAV /Drone and interrogate the enemy in stealth mode.



Played it when it was released, Completed up to 98%, last encounter and end cut scene is remaining , I deleted it, I was thinking of reinstalling it again. MP experience was not good due to ping issues


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

Backlog: all games from 2013, will be same upto june, will start gaming again from july


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2013)

So, you have completed everything from 2012?


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2013)

Playing AC-Revelations.
It's the funny costume, an assassin (EZIO here) ever worn. 

*i.imgur.com/w9gWRYC.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

Playing Far Cry .. entered into the the ship and neutralizing hostiles threats


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Played it when it was released, Completed up to 98%, last encounter and end cut scene is remaining , I deleted it, I was thinking of reinstalling it again. MP experience was not good due to ping issues



nice game.. i liked it. the advanced future soldier concept is pretty good and essential in completion of the game..

but one thing i am confused with, i saw a trailer for GRFS, where the player attacks an enemy base on the coastline, kills a MGunner and keeps him seated, then go up to blow up the outpost building.. i never got that stage in the game.. was that a MP stage or what??



tkin said:


> Backlog: all games from 2013, will be same upto june, will start gaming again from july



dont see you these days.. you relocated in Hyderabad??

^ *in TDF


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> but one thing i am confused with, i saw a trailer for GRFS, where the player attacks an enemy base on the coastline, kills a MGunner and keeps him seated, then go up to blow up the outpost building.. i never got that stage in the game.. *was that a MP stage or what?*?


Never "forget" to buy a good game


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2013)

Got Flamethrower & Line Gun...& on Chapter 2 of Dead Space.
I guess there are very few powernodes to upgrade weapons/armor



topgear said:


> Playing Far Cry .. entered into the the ship and neutralizing hostiles threats



1st time playing???


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> nice game.. i liked it. the advanced future soldier concept is pretty good and essential in completion of the game..
> 
> but one thing i am confused with, i saw a trailer for GRFS, where the player attacks an enemy base on the coastline, kills a MGunner and keeps him seated, then go up to blow up the outpost building.. i never got that stage in the game.. was that a MP stage or what??



That scene is not there in the game


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just completed The 'Suffer With Me' Mission in black ops 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Started playing arma 3 alpha. Nvr played arma series before
What a boring game.

Will it be boring till end? Anything interesting there?


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 1st time playing???



nope, second time ... last time I progressed pretty well but all the save files got lost so playing it again after 4 years


----------



## rst (Mar 20, 2013)

completed god of war 1 and 2 in pc with the help of pcsx 2 1.0.0 r5350.
really great series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2013)

Now in Chapter 3 of Dead Space...getting interesting


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 20, 2013)

Just Completed Crysis 3. Story was appealing so was the gameplay. The game is very small compared to the previous versions. overall awesome experience!


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ so ( talking about SP campaign time ) Crysis 3 is a mini skirt or hot pant ?  anyway, got a boat and reached the mutant island in FC and the most funny thing is I can't play with anything more than Medium settings with HD res wth this years old game ... lol, even I can play Crysis 1/2 with High Settings but a game based on the first Crysis engine starts to lag whenever I select anything more than Medium.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ so ( talking about SP campaign time ) Crysis 3 is a mini skirt or hot pant ?


we're talking about mini skirts here  anyway currently on ACT II in *Sniper : Ghost Warrior 2* , the game is freakishly easy and boring! I will complete the game though.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2013)

started with *Sniper: Ghost warrior 2* ....the gfx are good as its using the cry engine 3.... but as @tribalgeek said its not that much fun to play...


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2013)

How's the sequel, when compared to S:GW?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> anyway, got a boat and reached the mutant island in FC and the most funny thing is I can't play with anything more than Medium settings with HD res wth this years old game ... lol, even I can play Crysis 1/2 with High Settings but a game based on the first Crysis engine starts to lag whenever I select anything more than Medium.


you are talking about the original Far Cry? .. I couldn't play cause of those scary mutants  I hate those. I still dono how I played Crysis 2  ho wait.. I used a trainer


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2013)

Finished Crysis 3. Very very good game dunno why people cry about it. Started DmC 5. Dante just got cooler in this game with very good story line and epic scenes.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

@kapil... FYI.. --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171269-thinkdigit-playdate.html


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> we're talking about mini skirts here  anyway currently on ACT II in *Sniper : Ghost Warrior 2* , the game is freakishly easy and boring! I will complete the game though.



Mini Skirts FTW !  and thanks for the feedback on Sniper : Ghost Warrior 2 - I think I'll skip this one.

and about Far Cry - well I started enjoying those Mutants just when all the save files just vanished .. may be those mutants got them. But this time I'll get those back from their mouth and give them a bullet instead.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Completed Saints Row The Third.  Saved Shaundi......


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

Chapter 4 in Dead Space...the creatures are deadly & zero-gravity is fun including the killer asteroids
this one gonna be my next best sci-fi after Doom 3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Chapter 4 in Dead Space...the creatures are deadly & zero-gravity is fun including the killer asteroids
> this one gonna be my next best sci-fi after Doom 3



Which DS ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Which DS ??



Dead Space (2008)


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 22, 2013)

achilles mission in COD black ops 2 done and dusted!


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2013)

Skud said:


> So, you have completed everything from 2012?


Yeah, all of them 



anirbandd said:


> nice game.. i liked it. the advanced future soldier concept is pretty good and essential in completion of the game..
> 
> but one thing i am confused with, i saw a trailer for GRFS, where the player attacks an enemy base on the coastline, kills a MGunner and keeps him seated, then go up to blow up the outpost building.. i never got that stage in the game.. was that a MP stage or what??
> 
> ...


Going this sunday.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Never "forget" to buy a good game



are you sayin that stage is not there in the ahem version of GRFS?



RCuber said:


> That scene is not there in the game



that stage was pretty damn good..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 22, 2013)

well , completed *Sniper Ghost Warrior 2* real quick. 
Started *The Walking Dead Survival Instinct*.The game is nice, kinda like dead island graphics are not upto the mark though. TWD TV Series fans will surely love this.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2013)

Stuck at the "Pakistan" map in Ghost Recon Future Soldier.!!! 
Getting detected everytime I kill a Guard.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

Stopped playing all games. Currently suffering from fifa 13 fever. I still don't know how to get the ball past though midfielders. All I do is lobbed through balls and it's damn effective against the hostelmates.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2013)

^^ you have to be quick ...  and take well timed shot 

FC - had a boat ride with the doc and reached the Mutant island.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 23, 2013)

Playing the walking dead by telltale games today


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2013)

^ great game. enjoy it. explore all the options.


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2013)

Completed AC-Revelations and started AC3.
On Sequence 3, am yet to become an Assassin.

Game is monotonous. . .


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2013)

yep, AC3 is boring as well sans the naval missions.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

Started and completed Medal of Honor 2010.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started and completed Medal of Honor 2010.



your origin ID? want to play MoH MP with you?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> your origin ID? want to play MoH MP with you?



*ahem* sorry don't have the proper copy.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2013)

completed Gears of War.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

Started Crysis Warhead.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

FC1 -  Chapter Steam.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> FC1 -  Chapter Steam.



Playing it Second time or the first time ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

now on Chapter 11 of Dead Space...almost near end
damn Hunter is most annoying & can't be killed with weapons..need environmental objects to kill it




gameranand said:


> Playing it Second time or the first time ??



refer post#2016 & #2020


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *ahem* sorry don't have the proper copy.



Good.Even i don't have MoH in the first place! let alone legit or *cough* versions


----------



## darkv0id (Mar 25, 2013)

Just finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. 15 hours of pure, unadulterated awesomeness.

Now I realize why the first Deus Ex is regarded as one the greatest ever. If it inspired something like HR, it must be!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 25, 2013)

Stuck in saints row 12th level. Roommate's lappy got screwed and I can't advance without him. I have tomb raider and crysis 3. Which to start??


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2013)

^^Crysis 3,

Just started Dirt 3, about to finish season 1.

Going to start Arkham city today too.


----------



## rst (Mar 25, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Just finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. 15 hours of pure, unadulterated awesomeness.
> 
> Now I realize why the first Deus Ex is regarded as one the greatest ever. If it inspired something like HR, it must be!



Then I will also try Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 25, 2013)

Currently playing Far Cry 3 after taking a break from Black Ops 2..what a lovely game..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Stuck in saints row 12th level. Roommate's lappy got screwed and I can't advance without him. I have tomb raider and crysis 3. Which to start??



I can't see why you can't progress without him.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2013)

(re)started Bioshock 1. getting hammered by Big Daddies.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Playing it Second time or the first time ??



second time though playing the steam chapter for the first time and I don't know why but I'm liking this one more than FC3 .. may be the lack of auto heal option ( it's partialy there on FC3 ) and the retro feel are what making me feel like this.



gameranand said:


> I can't see why you can't progress without him.



may be he is playing co-op campaign.



sam said:


> (re)started Bioshock 1. getting hammered by Big Daddies.



speed and attack from back with the most powerful weapon you have is the key ( I guess you have the proper tonics ) .. to defeat all other minor annoyance just use plasmids like Winter Blast, Hypnotize Big Daddy, Security Bullseye, Targte dummy, Sonic Boom are the most useful .... also don't forget to use hacked/purchased turret guns and save all the little sister .. this is the best feeling of this game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

sam said:


> (re)started Bioshock 1. getting hammered by Big Daddies.





topgear said:


> speed and attack from back with the most powerful weapon you have is the key ( I guess you have the proper tonics ) .. to defeat all other minor annoyance just use plasmids like Winter Blast, Hypnotize Big Daddy, Security Bullseye, Targte dummy, Sonic Boom are the most useful .... also don't forget to use hacked/purchased turret guns and save all the little sister .. this is the best feeling of this game.



Damn these fights with Big Daddies were like adrenaline rush. First I use to analyse my weapons and everything to see if I would survive the fight or not and then after that I use to say myself "OK I got this, I can defeat him" and then Boom....You can't beat them with normal weapon easily unless you have a lot of health packs....Use Armour Bullets and big Guns for them.....And man little sisters were so Cute....



topgear said:


> second time though playing the steam chapter for the first time and I don't know why but I'm liking this one more than FC3 .. may be the lack of auto heal option ( it's partialy there on FC3 ) and the retro feel are what making me feel like this.


Have you met Trijens yet ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> speed and attack from back with the most powerful weapon you have is the key ( I guess you have the proper tonics ) .. to defeat all other minor annoyance just use plasmids like Winter Blast, Hypnotize Big Daddy, Security Bullseye, Targte dummy, Sonic Boom are the most useful .... also don't forget to use hacked/purchased turret guns and save all the little sister .. this is the best feeling of this game.



i just ran into another room thinking big daddy won't come through but i was wrong  Currently using buckshot to hurt them and then electric shock to stop the bid daddy and doing the same thing again. Explosive shells does work great but most likely cost a lot.
err sonic boom cost only 1 ADAM. i thought it is useless (because it is so cheap). Will invest in it. Thanks for the tip  And saving all the little sisters rather than harvesting.



gameranand said:


> Damn these fights with Big Daddies were like adrenaline rush. First I use to analyse my weapons and everything to see if I would survive the fight or not and then after that I use to say myself "OK I got this, I can defeat him" and then Boom....You can't beat them with normal weapon easily unless you have a lot of health packs....Use Armour Bullets and big Guns for them.....And man little sisters were so Cute....



distraction should work with big daddies (turrets or enrage random splicers). thats the only way to survive the fight. they chase you almost everywhere and their attack is so extremely damaging. will have to test melee (if it doesn't work then it'll be pure suicide).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

Dead Space: Chapter 12

Kendra again took the Marker


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I can't see why you can't progress without him.



He'll kill me. 

Finally fixed roommates's lappy and we resumed saints row third.  Damn!! This is highly twisted game. Running fully naked shooting bikini girls. Baap re baap!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ WTH!!! gotta try that soon


----------



## rst (Mar 26, 2013)

Re(started) dragon age 2.
This time I will do something different


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ WTH!!! gotta try that soon



Yeah you should. Fully rajnikant feeling!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> He'll kill me.
> 
> Finally fixed roommates's lappy and we resumed saints row third.  Damn!! This is highly twisted game. Running fully naked shooting bikini girls. Baap re baap!



LOL  

its a damn nice game  but i like JC2 more


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 27, 2013)

Completed walking dead episode 1.
 I will be playing as a total jerk in episode 2


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you met Trijens yet ??


I've just nuked them  and I've played some of the most scariest games before with hard to defeat mutants so I feel like Triugens are some funnier experimental creatures .



sam said:


> i just ran into another room thinking big daddy won't come through but i was wrong  Currently using buckshot to hurt them and then electric shock to stop the bid daddy and doing the same thing again. Explosive shells does work great but most likely cost a lot.
> err sonic boom cost only 1 ADAM. i thought it is useless (because it is so cheap). Will invest in it. Thanks for the tip  And saving all the little sisters rather than harvesting.
> 
> distraction should work with big daddies (turrets or enrage random splicers). thats the only way to survive the fight. they chase you almost everywhere and their attack is so extremely damaging. will have to test melee (if it doesn't work then it'll be pure suicide).



like gameranand said do check your inventory and gear up before having a fight with BD's and there was a air trap like thing .. can't remember if it was in Bioshock 1 or 2. Just put some of those traps ( uisng plasmids of-course ) on the floor and while the splicers chase you while you are fighting with BD's try to lure splicers into those traps and remember turrets are your best friend .. either hacked or purchased.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

When I played Far Cry back in olden days in my early gaming life they were kind of like nightmares for me.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 27, 2013)

finished and Uninstalled Crysis 3. Damned game. 

Serious Sam 3: BFE is a lot better game than C3


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2013)

Finished DMC5 second time with all S and SS/SSS levels, game has a decent room for improvising combos and weapons, enemies are formidable, requires concentration while building up moves....graphics, nothing much to say...i always loved "unreality" ...but one thing which is amiss, is the overall style statement of the game, which is undoubtedly one of the most sensational aspects so far till the last title...i mean, i miss those parts where dante does some impossible moves in some cutscene to rip the bad guys to tiny little pieces, that too with insanely stylish signature ways. I remember playing dmc3 and browsing cinematics folder just to see some unbelievably cool things again and again...and then playing the level to imitate them!...even in dmc4 there were some sections....but this dante with his bad mood, rough mouth did many things which are powerful but not even close to that of the man with white hair.

And Vergil!!, holy cow!!! i pamper the image of his as the keen edge of katana, cold, sharpest and merciless...since when he become a bloody Hacker!! I know Sparda's facepalming from that locked dimension of his....!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> like gameranand said do check your inventory and gear up before having a fight with BD's and there was a air trap like thing .. can't remember if it was in Bioshock 1 or 2. Just put some of those traps ( uisng plasmids of-course ) on the floor and while the splicers chase you while you are fighting with BD's try to lure splicers into those traps and remember turrets are your best friend .. either hacked or purchased.



yet to encounter any plasmids that can be used as trap and can't find any "turret for sale" ads 
spider splicers are really difficult to kill. perfect match for BD's.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished DMC 5 i must say nice reboot it is and wishing for 2nd part. Started Tomb Raider (2013) with ultimate setting n lara hair look terrfic in that and also getting around 30 fps avg.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

sam said:


> yet to encounter any plasmids that can be used as trap and can't find any "turret for sale" ads
> spider splicers are really difficult to kill. perfect match for BD's.



You don't have to buy a turret......you can just hack them and actually two of them.....I used to keep 2 with me all the time......Saved me from many many fights. 
Spider Splicers are pretty easy to kill when you learn their move....


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 28, 2013)

Stuck in BF3 at the level where we need to Capture the Nuclear Trigger/Man alive . He kills me every time , no matter what I do. Screen blanks out when he throws me in front of train.!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> When I played Far Cry back in olden days in my early gaming life they were kind of like nightmares for me.



good old days, eh ? 



anirbandd said:


> finished and Uninstalled Crysis 3. Damned game.
> 
> Serious Sam 3: BFE is a lot better game than C3



is C3 that much crappy .. coz I'm thinking about un-installing SS3BFE.



sam said:


> yet to encounter any plasmids that can be used as trap and can't find any "turret for sale" ads
> spider splicers are really difficult to kill. perfect match for BD's.



then I may have confused BS1 and BS2 .. played them on 2009 and 2011 respectively but look at the gameranand's last reply and use Automatic Hack Tool and hack health stations if you want.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> good old days, eh ?



So good.....nowadays games that are coming are so easy.....I am playing Warhead on Delta Difficulty and still not getting much challenge......The worst thing that spoiled us is health regeneration.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> is C3 that much crappy .. coz I'm thinking about un-installing SS3BFE.



if you are done with BFE, then uninstall it.. what i mean to say is that it throws at you a lot more challenges and FUBAR situations than C3.  finding secrets are fun too 



gameranand said:


> So good.....nowadays games that are coming are so easy.....I am playing Warhead on Delta Difficulty and still not getting much challenge......The worst thing that spoiled us is health regeneration.



play SS3BFE - want more challenge, get more challenge  and its a lot more fun too! some of the level designs are just brilliant.


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

playing 3rd chapter of dragon age 2


----------



## kaspal (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished Devil May Cry...Defeated Vergil...now collecting the keys and doors.
Started DOOM 3 
Started The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

Want to play Fable 3


----------



## Flash (Mar 28, 2013)

Completed AC3, still some naval missions are left.
The story din't glue me well with it, when compared to the Ezio.

Comparing to Ezio, Connor never smiled in the game.


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

completed dragon age 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally Completed Dead Space

fantastic game took 14hrs to complete it.
graphics is mind blowing even though its released in 2008 but looks like 2011 released game in graphics...Godfather engine is ultimate (specially the lightning stuff is superb)
its freaky initially,bcoz those necromorphs,stinger pop from no-where & sound is brilliant to thrill you another best Survival-Horror after Doom 3
EA did a marvelous job by creating this series 

*Graphics: 8.5/10
Sound:9/10
Gameplay:9/10
*

now start Dead Space 2


----------



## rst (Mar 28, 2013)

just started PENUMBRA black-plague


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So good.....nowadays games that are coming are so easy.....I am playing Warhead on Delta Difficulty and still not getting much challenge......The worst thing that spoiled us is health regeneration.



completely agree with you.



anirbandd said:


> if you are done with BFE, then uninstall it.. what i mean to say is that it throws at you a lot more challenges and FUBAR situations than C3.  finding secrets are fun too
> play SS3BFE - want more challenge, get more challenge  and its a lot more fun too! some of the level designs are just brilliant.



aye, aye, captain  anyway, the best Serious Sam game is still Serious Sam 2 IMO.

Game Progress : Far Cry 1 - level Rebellion ... having some great fun time with shooting those Big giant mutant soldiers.
BTW, for some funny reason I can't run the game anything more than Medium Setting ... high settings are OK in indooe scenes but wheever I go out in the nature the game starts to lag .. so aiming gets real tough ... any fix for this ? ( Tried running the game with only 1 cpu core using affinity ).


----------



## rst (Mar 29, 2013)

started metro 2033
there is also scary element in the game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

rst said:


> started metro 2033
> there is also scary element in the game



One of the best looking game so far.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> One of the best looking game so far.



Doesn't look good to me  
The environment is eerie


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Doesn't look good to me
> The environment is eerie



The best part are the Lightening effects and indoor environments. I don't know why you don't like it but its one of the best and even High End Rigs didn't managed to run it in all glory.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

metro 2033 is goddamn awesome game... situations are present which are guaranteed to make the player jump out of their seats. AI is good. but in some levels, the aliens' attack paths are repetitive and hence easy to kill.


----------



## rst (Mar 29, 2013)

yeah
far better than resident evil 5 (in scary department)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2013)

on Chapter 2 of Dead Space 2


----------



## rst (Mar 29, 2013)

Stucked in "front line" mission of metro 2033.

Anyway playing "Mafia II " first time
really good game
looks like GTA


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

played Mafia1?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> then I may have confused BS1 and BS2 .. played them on 2009 and 2011 respectively but look at the gameranand's last reply and use Automatic Hack Tool and hack health stations if you want.



now with the weapons arsenal build up, killing big daddies is easy. actually i am hacking everything that can be hacked 



gameranand said:


> I am playing Warhead on Delta Difficulty and still not getting much challenge......The worst thing that spoiled us is health regeneration.



only the last part where you have to run from a lab like place to a hangar is challenging because of almost no cover and unlimited aliens. actually it is all about survival and it took me numerous tries using all kind of strategy i can think of.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

sam said:


> now with the weapons arsenal build up, killing big daddies is easy. actually i am hacking everything that can be hacked
> 
> only the last part where you have to run from a lab like place to a hangar is challenging because of almost no cover and unlimited aliens. actually it is all about survival and it took me numerous tries using all kind of strategy i can think of.



Now thats how you play Bioshock games. 

I am in the mission in which I get a PAX cannon. How many more levels including this do I have to play to beat the game ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Doesn't look good to me
> The environment is eerie





gameranand said:


> The best part are the Lightening effects and indoor environments. I don't know why you don't like it but its one of the best and even High End Rigs didn't managed to run it in all glory.



go outside and look at the snow effects 



rst said:


> Stucked in "front line" mission of metro 2033.
> 
> Anyway playing "Mafia II " first time
> really good game
> looks like GTA



at-least don't compare it with GTA for games sake.



anirbandd said:


> played Mafia1?



I've not completed Mafia 1 ever .. at-least have not played this too far.



sam said:


> now with the weapons arsenal build up, killing big daddies is easy. actually i am hacking everything that can be hacked



Warning ! Hacker Detected ..  actually once you get hooked with hacking in any games ( real world also counts ) there's no going back. You not only want to but have to hack everything  



> only the last part where you have to run from a lab like place to a hangar is challenging because of almost no cover and unlimited aliens. actually it is all about survival and it took me numerous tries using all kind of strategy i can think of.



if you have a MG or shotgun it's best time for some gun blazing action ..


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

you didnt complete mafia 1?? 

you mad bro?? complete it. one of the most epic games ever made.


----------



## rst (Mar 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> played Mafia1?


No
first time playing mafia series


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

rst said:


> No
> first time playing mafia series



you'll love it more than Mafia 2


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

Mafia - Is the gameplay/story similar to Godfather game?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

No. but there are similarities.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> Warning ! Hacker Detected ..  actually once you get hooked with hacking in any games ( real world also counts ) there's no going back. You not only want to but have to hack everything



true 



topgear said:


> if you have a MG or shotgun it's best time for some gun blazing action ..



aliens keep swarming all the time. i used guerrilla technique to survive. cloak - run - stop and wait for it to recharge while kill anything that spotted me. still got caught in some bad places at times requiring a restart from last checkpoint. overall it was challenging.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2013)

Playing Dead Space 3 now
Now in chapter 6 finding satellite navigation..
Game is really awesome with its twists really enjoyble.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Playing Dead Space 3 now
> Now in chapter 6 finding satellite navigation..
> Game is really awesome with its twists really enjoyble.



Have you played the previous parts ??


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 30, 2013)

just started playing walking dead survival instinct..


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 30, 2013)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> just started playing walking dead survival instinct..



The game is a bit laggy on my ipad.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Mafia - Is the gameplay/story similar to Godfather game?



better than godfather game I would say...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> just started playing walking dead survival instinct..





rock2702 said:


> The game is a bit laggy on my ipad.



playing mario/road rash or staring at the wall would have been a better investment of time 



abhidev said:


> better than godfather game I would say...



a lot better


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you played the previous parts ??


Nope why?


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you didnt complete mafia 1??
> 
> you mad bro?? complete it. one of the most epic games ever made.



at-least not mad about completing Mafia 1  right now on verge of completing Far Cry 1 ( saw some tango mutants with cloak engaged ! ) and to be honest I like open world tps games but don't just love them .. I'm a hardcore FPS fan so obviously is more biased towards fps titles and these days not getting enough time to play .. too much work pressure.



sam said:


> true
> 
> aliens keep swarming all the time. i used guerrilla technique to survive. cloak - run - stop and wait for it to recharge while kill anything that spotted me. still got caught in some bad places at times requiring a restart from last checkpoint. overall it was challenging.



nice trick but we all have different styles and a challenge in a game what makes us to complete and conquer it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

Completed Crysis Warhead and damn this game was really easy.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2013)

*AC3*- Finished the game already, now completed Homestead/Naval missions.
Other than these and ignoring Frontier missions, there's nothing left to do.

Bye Bye, Connor!


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Mar 31, 2013)

playing  Alan wake, awesome game by remedy.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Started XCOM Enemy Unknown.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ the game has any Sp campaign ? or MP only ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ thi game has any Sp campaign ? or MP only ?



It has both.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

Completed Dead Space 2...and Started Dead Space 3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

I take it that you made your mission to complete the series in one go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Nope why?



Dude...u will miss the actual baseline story & how it all started...

I finished recently DS1 & then DS2  now playing DS3



gameranand said:


> I take it that you made your mission to complete the series in one go.



 u know me...don't u


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 1, 2013)

AoE 1 & 2, AOM + Titans expansion, Zeus + Poseidon Expansion, Ceaser3, C&C All Series, SC1 & 2(WOL), Warcraft Frozen Throne, Settler upto Version 6. <-- All Completed.

Rise of Nations & AOE 3 were a LOAD OF CRAP so didn't played it after a couple of shots.

Any other Good RTS which I am missing?


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Civilization V?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 1, 2013)

Tech_Wiz said:


> AoE 1 & 2, AOM + Titans expansion, Zeus + Poseidon Expansion, Ceaser3, C&C All Series, SC1 & 2(WOL), Warcraft Frozen Throne, Settler upto Version 6. <-- All Completed.
> 
> Rise of Nations & AOE 3 were a LOAD OF CRAP so didn't played it after a couple of shots.
> 
> Any other Good RTS which I am missing?



You are missing a lot...

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War (mixture of high fantasy and scinece fiction; Empire earth (only 1 and 2.. 3 is sshiiiitt), supreme commander (Sci-fi), LOTR: Battle for middle earth 2(high fantasy), Home world(sci-fi), Company of heroes(ww-2. one of the best rts), Stronghold: Crusader (middle ages), Majesty(high fantasy) , Sins of a Solar Empire(Sci-fi) and Universe at War(Sci-fi)





Gearbox said:


> ^ Civilization V?


 CIV series is not actually an RTS, its a turn based strategy game.... similar games are Heroes of might and magic , age of wonders, disciples, x-com: enemy unknown etc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u know me...don't u



Yeah well so much time in this forum, I certainly do.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It has both.



thanks -- added into my list


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> thanks -- added into my list



Its a TBS and not a RTS but its a damn good TBS.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

Tech_Wiz said:


> AoE 1 & 2, AOM + Titans expansion, Zeus + Poseidon Expansion, Ceaser3, C&C All Series, SC1 & 2(WOL), Warcraft Frozen Throne, Settler upto Version 6. <-- All Completed.
> 
> Rise of Nations & AOE 3 were a LOAD OF CRAP so didn't played it after a couple of shots.
> 
> Any other Good RTS which I am missing?



you can also try Oil Rush. It is a mix of RTS & tower defence.
Revenge of Titans is another excellent RTS with tower defence elements.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2013)

now in Chapter 5 of DS3
side-by-side also playing Dead Space on iOS


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Completed *Bioshock Infinite* 10/10 from me!



Spoiler



We all are Booker Dewitts within the same universe.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2013)

Playing Aliens Colonial Marines.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Playing Aliens Colonial Marines.



How is it ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally found a game that would work without a GPU[my current GPU is dead]

Cricket 07!
Played a few matches on max difficults. Felt great


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

Clocked over 22 hours in Bioshock Infinite, yet to finish.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

But you said its 10 hours..


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> But you said its 10 hours..




That's not me. It's vamsi_krishna.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

Skud said:


> Clocked over 22 hours in Bioshock Infinite, yet to finish.



By the look at time, I take it that you are exploring everything.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> By the look at time, I take it that you are exploring everything.




Trying. But by the percentage completion of certain achievements doesn't look so.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

Skud said:


> That's not me. It's vamsi_krishna.



Oops..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

The game gets registered in Steam?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 3, 2013)

^Yes... And as expected, you have to download some update initially(for retail disk)  . but less than a GB I think.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 3, 2013)

NfsMW 2012. : Level 6. [ level 10 to level 6 within ~3 Hrs.] 
Seems easier than original MW, but the unnecessary car crash scenes and the absence of sunglasses make it li'l hard to bear.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 3, 2013)

Started AC II, looks a lot better than AC III.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> the absence of sunglasses make it li'l hard to bear.



 EPIC!!! 

I am facing this as my brother broke my glasses


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> EPIC!!!
> 
> I am facing this as my brother broke my glasses


Actually I already wear spectacles , so I can't put on sunglasses and drive , or else my vision would be blurred. EA should have released a variant for gamers with spectacles. :damn:


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

Skud said:


> Trying. But by the percentage completion of certain achievements doesn't look so.



From what I know, if you are addicted to a game like this then game must be darn good.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Actually I already wear spectacles , so I can't put on sunglasses and drive , or else my vision would be blurred. EA should have released a variant for gamers with spectacles. :damn:



drive at night


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2013)

After playing a lot of Third-person games these days, i find difficult shooting on First-person shooters.
I just can't kill the freaking enemies, with a single bullet


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> From what I know, if you are addicted to a game like this then game must be darn good.




That too a FPS.  Seriously, it does have its flaws, but the end product is super awesome.



Gearbox said:


> After playing a lot of Third-person games these days, i find difficult shooting on First-person shooters.
> I just can't kill the freaking enemies, with a single bullet




Even I had the same problem when I started gaming, you will get used to it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How is it ??



the game is very good .. played only for an hour. Right now I'm on the verge of finishing FC1 then I will fully concentrate on ACM.



Skud said:


> Clocked over 22 hours in Bioshock Infinite, yet to finish.



Awesome .. as a Bioshock fan what more I can ask for.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines is good?? 

hmm...


----------



## Alok (Apr 4, 2013)

Finished Tomb Raider. Comparing to previous titles its not that much about puzzles but survival. Good addition to series. Liked it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> the game is very good .. played only for an hour. Right now I'm on the verge of finishing FC1 then I will fully concentrate on ACM.





anirbandd said:


> Aliens Colonial Marines is good??
> 
> hmm...




I guess tg is the first person to say so.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't ACM get panned by critics and users ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> the game is very good .. played only for an hour. Right now I'm on the verge of finishing FC1 then I will fully concentrate on ACM.


in terms of graphics,sound,gameplay,story?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Didn't ACM get panned by critics and users ?



ofcourse . But exception is not only in chemistry book .

Started metro 2033 , a little scary game , have to turn volume low sometime /


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

Skud said:


> I guess tg is the first person to say so.



a massive patch was released. maybe that took care of most of the graphics related stuff.


----------



## rst (Apr 4, 2013)

completed resident evil 5

playing gta 4


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2013)

sam said:


> a massive patch was released. maybe that took care of most of the graphics related stuff.




Not one, but some 2-3 patches, last one was probably 4-5GB large.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

rst said:


> playing gta 4


GEt ready to face bugs (cool bugs  )


----------



## nginx (Apr 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> GEt ready to face bugs (cool bugs  )



Meh they have all been sorted out by now. I played GTA 4 well over a year ago and faced no bugs back then. The second or third patch fixed the game up nicely.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

Started Tomb Raider.This game is outstanding


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2013)

welcome to the club


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 5, 2013)

Just Completed Leon's Campaign in *Resident Evil 6*.


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

Skud said:


> I guess tg is the first person to say so.



 



Zangetsu said:


> in terms of graphics,sound,gameplay,story?



Gameplay is good .. can't commnet on story as I've not finished it yet and I don't care about much about gfx and sound .. even if they are HL1 type it's ok for me 



sam said:


> a massive patch was released. maybe that took care of most of the graphics related stuff.





Skud said:


> Not one, but some 2-3 patches, last one was probably 4-5GB large.



no clue about the patches but now that you guys have mentioned I'll have a look.

BTW, I may be a little biased towars ACM .. as I was a big fan of the AVP series and really like shooting at xenomorphs and see them squirting acid  and xenomorphs are no childs play .. actually they are better ( read tough to shoot at ) than FC Trijens and about FC1 the game just keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

Now in Chapter 6 in DS3....
and also Completed Dead Space on iOS (this is totally different in story than DS & also Isaac is not in it..ending is surprising


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Now in Chapter 6 in DS3....
> and also Completed Dead Space on iOS (this is totally different in story than DS & also Isaac is not in it..ending is surprising



is it same as the Android version? you have to cut some power switches first then proceed to the next area?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

^lol thats like those crappy 2D games from gameloft


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

Started playing Split Second with my room-mate. Oh thank god that he liked this game, last time Borderlands didn't worked out quite well with him.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

you are in hostel??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

sam said:


> is it same as the Android version? you have to cut some power switches first then proceed to the next area?



I think yes. but cutting power switches is only in initial chapters.



anirbandd said:


> ^lol thats like those crappy 2D games from gameloft


Dead Space looks nice in ipad


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

not about the looks.. the gameplay mechanic.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

now on chapter Swamp in Far Cry .. at last got a nice companion ie Val


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you are in hostel??



More or less.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

^keep that rig in hostel.... suicide


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^keep that rig in hostel.... suicide



No one but me can use that RIG. I don't allow anyone, thats it.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

and which year are you?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and which year are you?



B.Tech 2nd Year (IT Branch).


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2013)

BattleField 3 Completed. ! It felt like a very small game, though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoying XCOM Enemy Unknown very much. Been a long time since I played any strategy games and damn this game is just awesome, every decision you make has an impact on your conditions and all. Resources are limited so you have to use them precisely.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the info .. lokks like I need to stay clear from this as i simple can't play strategy games for long.



Rishi. said:


> BattleField 3 Completed. ! It felt like a very small game, though.



it is a small game


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> BattleField 3 Completed. ! It felt like a very small game, though.



I have clocked 800+ Hrs on BF3  , campaign is just 5 hrs long.

EDIT: started playing Far Cry 3 Campaign again


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info .. lokks like I need to stay clear from this as i simple can't play strategy games for long.



In simple words, if you like Strategy games, no matter RTS or TBS then you'll like this game very much.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

X men origins: Wolverine --> A real wolverine, than the one depicted in the movies.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I have clocked 800+ Hrs on BF3  , campaign is just 5 hrs long.
> 
> EDIT: started playing Far Cry 3 Campaign again



haha crazy multiplayer..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Just Completed Leon's Campaign in *Resident Evil 6*.



hows it? Is it worth playing?


----------



## TheMost (Apr 7, 2013)

My graphic card (GTX 260) failed in my PC.
So am gonna play in my Dell Studio 1557 ( Radeon 4570 )..

Suggest me a Nice game to start with.Sorry if this was an irrelevant post.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheMost said:


> My graphic card (GTX 260) failed in my PC.
> So am gonna play in my Dell Studio 1557 ( Radeon 4570 )..
> 
> Suggest me a Nice game to start with.Sorry if this was an irrelevant post.



Play age of empires, nfs most wanted, max payne etc.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html

you can start with Limbo.
or NFSMW [OLD]


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

TheMost said:


> My graphic card (GTX 260) failed in my PC.
> So am gonna play in my Dell Studio 1557 ( Radeon 4570 )..
> 
> Suggest me a Nice game to start with.Sorry if this was an irrelevant post.



What's your game genre preference?


----------



## TheMost (Apr 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What's your game genre preference?



Not so specific... But I am very fond of strategy games


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Not so specific... But I am very fond of strategy games



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133950-your-gaming-backlog-progress-report-213.html#post1874723


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

^backlog thread? for suggesting games??


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^backlog thread? for suggesting games??



Click it and see. .


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

are you trying to troll me?? the url below shows this thread only


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> are you trying to troll me?? the url below shows this thread only


No. The post that opens upon clicking, has a list of Strategy games, as TheMost asked..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

really?  *list of Strategy games, as TheMost asked* in the backlog thread?

okay.. OP will help himself to it  

@OP: just in case you will find some in here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> really?  *list of Strategy games, as TheMost asked* in the backlog thread?





Tech_Wiz said:


> AoE 1 & 2, AOM + Titans expansion, Zeus +  Poseidon Expansion, Ceaser3, C&C All Series, SC1 & 2(WOL),  Warcraft Frozen Throne, Settler upto Version 6. <-- All Completed.
> 
> Rise of Nations & AOE 3 were a LOAD OF CRAP so didn't played it after a couple of shots.
> 
> Any other Good RTS which I am missing?





Bhargav Simha said:


> You are missing a lot...
> 
> Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War (mixture of high fantasy and scinece  fiction; Empire earth (only 1 and 2.. 3 is sshiiiitt), supreme commander  (Sci-fi), LOTR: Battle for middle earth 2(high fantasy), Home  world(sci-fi), Company of heroes(ww-2. one of the best rts), Stronghold:  Crusader (middle ages), Majesty(high fantasy) , Sins of a Solar  Empire(Sci-fi) and Universe at War(Sci-fi)
> 
> ...



I know that there's a Game suggestion thread.
Let me help you with what i meant.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

the fear of getting trolled is the greatest 

btw..
you typed after the quotes.. it should be before   

U got Trolled bro


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2013)

^ Am happy to get trolled, if that makes you happy.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

you take the fun out of it. 
anyway..

back to topic..

@OP: those are some good RTS games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

Since when this Thread became a Game Suggestion Thread ?? 
If someone asked then you guys could have just directed him in right direction and continued there instead of posting here.


----------



## TheMost (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion caused by me.
I followed this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html
I am starting with Age of empires III ..

Thank you !


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html
> 
> you can start with Limbo.
> or NFSMW [OLD]





gameranand said:


> Since when this Thread became a Game Suggestion Thread ??
> If someone asked then you guys could have just directed him in right direction and continued there instead of posting here.



i did, you see..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i did, you see..



Actually I was talking about the mid session between you two.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 8, 2013)

Started playing *Tomb Raider*.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2013)

Now in Chapter 15 in DS3 (this game is larger than previous ones)


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

A survivor is born! Yes completed Tomb Raider and i must tell you one of the good game in recent time i played. Now gonna start Far cry 3.


----------



## rst (Apr 8, 2013)

jUST COMPLETED "sexy time " mission in Grand Theft Auto IV - Episodes From Liberty City
It was the hardest mission till now for me.
It is really hard to control helicopter and hit moving boats in the GTA 4


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 8, 2013)

NFSMW 2012 : Level 3. 
Well , this one is very easy compared to original MW. And the fact that there's no money involved so it makes it even easier.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2013)

Split Second.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Far cry 3 have to wait a lil more cuz when i start The walking Dead i got addicted. It's like watching movie and controlling it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2013)

Far Cry 1 - only last two chapters left.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

Will resume playing Super Meat Boy today 


rst said:


> It was the hardest mission till now for me.
> It is really hard to control helicopter and hit moving boats in the GTA 4


 although the mission itself is easy but controls made it lot harder


----------



## rst (Apr 9, 2013)

completed "The Ballad of Gay Tony" in GTA IV - Episodes From Liberty City
really GTA series is improving a lot with each new game

thats why there is great expectation with GTA 5



thetechfreak said:


> although the mission itself is easy but controls made it lot harder



Yeah
 "sexy time " was the hardest mission of the "The Ballad of Gay Tony" in GTA IV - Episodes From Liberty City


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2013)

^played TLaD?? I loved the choppers!! the feeling and sounds were too authentic.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

completed Far Cry .. the game was too long.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

Resumed Split Second as a side game with XCOM.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

Now in Chapter 17 (DS3)..two more chapters to go...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Super Meat Boy "The forest" complete. Defeating the boss was a pain in the a$$.
"The Hospital" looks like its 20 times more difficult


----------



## rst (Apr 10, 2013)

started "The Lost and Damned" in GTA 4 Episodes From Liberty City


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

practicing NFS:MW old, for college fest competition. 

and damn.. the game is addictive!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

^ One of the wonderful game, in its time. I loved standing atop the cop (on a bridge) to increase the HEAT rating.. 
Good-ol-NFS-MW!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> practicing NFS:MW old, for college fest competition.
> 
> and damn.. the game is addictive!!



Didn't participated in events as I didn't had any practice at all. I hate it that people still prefer to play this game in LAN. I mean I prefer GRID as it supports more than 4 players.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

why hate it??
it has pretty low config and is thus the staple of college gaming.. and it has 2-4 players..


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> why hate it??
> *it has pretty low config and is thus the staple of college gaming.. *and it has 2-4 players..


Point.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 11, 2013)

NFS: MW is really a very nice game considering the time or release. Its very addictive for sure.
I have played this game soooo much.

However the Lan mode is not that fun as there are no cops , slow-motion brakes , etc. Jusr race and race. But still worth it.

Apart from that it can run on laptops and netbooks as well. And since most of my freinds own basic laptops and non-gaming machines so that's a good solution to start a mp racing anywhere.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines .. Last chapetr Left and then I'll start Crysis 3 - yeah baby !


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> Aliens Colonial Marines .. Last chapetr Left and then I'll start Crysis 3 - yeah baby !



Crysis 3 , 21% compete.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> why hate it??
> it has pretty low config and is thus the staple of college gaming.. and it has 2-4 players..



I am more of a Semi Simulator gamer. Also no other game gets in those events. I have completed this game long long time back and playing it again and again seems like wastage of time when I already have so many games in line to play.


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 11, 2013)

Complete Tomb raider


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2013)

on last chapter now in DS3 will post review after completing


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 11, 2013)

Completed *Tomb Raider*. What an awesome game. The story line was amazing,I related to the characters,gameplay was fun and the graphics justified my purchase of Radeon 7950 . Must play game.
Now staring *Crysis 3*.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 11, 2013)

started bioshock "1"......what the hell is going on.....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 12, 2013)

Just done portal 2 completely. feels better..


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2013)

logout20 said:


> started bioshock "1"......what the hell is going on.....



can you be more specific ??

BTW, Completed Aliens Colonial Marines - This game is a successful follow up of the previous title, gameplay is good though gun actions are not always accurate but then you have the arsenal upgrade option for that. The ending and last boss fight was just too shabby and easy but at-least that leaves the space for the next episode if the devs and publishers are interested. Contrary to what the critics said and without all those updates which are worth a few GBs of bandwidth and time for downloading them I played the vanilla game and I really enjoyed it. The critics gave it low score for they are may not be very expert at killing those xenomorphs but if someone do enjoy putting a bullet into Xenos then this game is very good and I would happily give it 7.5/10.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

Finished Bioshock infinite, need to buy Bioshock 1 and may be Bioshock 2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

*In Progress:*

Portal 2 (90%)
Sniper Elite V2 (7%)
DMC 4 (10%)
Far Cry (not played since ages)
Bioshock (not played since ages)
PES 2013 (mostly career mode, no end in sight)
FIFA 13
HAWX (1%)
NFS: MW (last 2 rounds remaining)

Could be a few more that I've forgotten.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

Completed DS3...will post review in it thread


----------



## rst (Apr 12, 2013)

COMPLETED "The Lost and Damned" in GTA 4 Episodes From Liberty City


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2013)

left Bioshock 2 after completing around half the game. boring. now in the shoes of Booker Dewitt.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

Completed Crysis 1. Again.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

Flipkart increased Bioshock (1) Price to 299  it was 199 yesterday


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

will take break from gaming for some days..then enter Crysis 3


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Flipkart increased Bioshock (1) Price to 299  it was 199 yesterday



Looks like they are trying ride in the success of Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## rst (Apr 12, 2013)

just beat rival 10 in nfsmw 2
its nice to have road block etc. by police during rival race
Also to take the rival car we have to  "shut it down"


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2013)

Started playing Crysis 3 and I must say psycho looked better in the previous titles and Crysis is getting lighter on system resources or what ? Crysis 3 ran a lot smoother than Crysis 2


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> Started playing Crysis 3 and I must say psycho looked better in the previous titles and Crysis is getting lighter on system resources or what ? Crysis 3 ran a lot smoother than Crysis 2



At what Graphic settings are you playing the game at ??
And what is the avg fps ??

---------------------------------------------------------------;
I haven't played previous titles (only played crysis 1 ), but I have tried to max out every setting possible. THough , it gives just 10-13Fps at max on Ultra , its looks stunning. But the game doesn't looks that bad even at low grafix detail.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2013)

Paused gaming because CT exams are starting from 15th. Will resume after exams are over.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 13, 2013)

Just started playing Orce Must Die 2 - lots of fun


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 13, 2013)

Completed Judgement day in COD Black ops 2 will now move on to Far Cry 3..


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2013)

Gears of war/


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> At what Graphic settings are you playing the game at ??
> And what is the avg fps ??
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------;
> I haven't played previous titles (only played crysis 1 ), but I have tried to max out every setting possible. THough , it gives just 10-13Fps at max on Ultra , its looks stunning. But the game doesn't looks that bad even at low grafix detail.



Playing at High settings .. will check and post FPS and of-course games running this shooth I'll try highere settings than this


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2013)

restarted "metro 2033" from  "front line" mission
Now at "child" mission


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

Played Racedriver GRiD after a long time. Although I don't have car control as I used to but felt great!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 15, 2013)

Started Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon. amazing dialogues , loving it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2013)

^Thank the Russians


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep , thanks to them!


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2013)

@ *Rishi* - Crysis 3 High settings - 35 FPS ( HD res. ) but whenever I measure FPS using Fraps I feel the gameplay is not smooth enough but the issue is not there when I play the game without using fraps .. same issue faced with FC3 ( gave 45-50 FPS ) avg.

@ *Tribalgeek* - so Blood Dragon ( FC3) is a DLC or separate game ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 15, 2013)

Separate game, and nothing to do with FC3, basically a Duke Nukem kinda game.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ditched Bioshock didnt liked it.....Started just cause 2.and its awesomeeeee..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

logout20 said:


> Ditched Bioshock didnt liked it.....Started just cause 2.and its awesomeeeee..


Play JC2 with trainer unlimited ammo and health its too much fun


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Will have a short session of Just Cause 2 and a couple indie games.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 15, 2013)

> *Tribalgeek* - so Blood Dragon ( FC3) is a DLC or separate game ?


FC3 Blood dragon is a separate game. its kinda like saints row the third.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> FC3 Blood dragon is a separate game. its kinda like saints row the third.



Is it better than fc3?


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Have you seen the leaked gameplay?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Have you seen the leaked gameplay?



Nop. Give a link.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Nop. Give a link.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172570-far-cry-3-blood-dragon-leaked-gameplay.html


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *Rishi* - Crysis 3 High settings - 35 FPS ( HD res. ) but whenever I measure FPS using Fraps I feel the gameplay is not smooth enough but the issue is not there when I play the game without using fraps .. same issue faced with FC3 ( gave 45-50 FPS ) avg.



Thanks for the Info. 
Actually I always keep fraps running while playing every game , specially the gfx intensive ones. [ I wasn't aware about fraps causing glitches , and didn't even noted any considerable differences..]
Is there any good alternative to fraps which doesn't kills the additional FPS or causes glitches. ???


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172570-far-cry-3-blood-dragon-leaked-gameplay.html



Thanks.. looks good


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

@ *Rishi* - try MSI AFB or EVGA Precision.



Skud said:


> Separate game, and nothing to do with FC3, basically a Duke Nukem kinda game.





Tribalgeek said:


> FC3 Blood dragon is a separate game. its kinda like saints row the third.



thanks for the info guys .. gonna give it a try soon but if it's a standalone game then why FC3 is attached with it's name ? I'm still wondering


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> thanks for the info guys .. gonna give it a try soon but if it's a standalone game then why FC3 is attached with it's name ? I'm still wondering


It's a standalone DLC. Just like Alan wake - American Nightmare.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *Rishi* - try MSI AFB or EVGA Precision.



i'd advice to stay away from MSI AFB. It has confirmed conflicts with Crysis3, and some other games... Sapphire Trixx is good and has almost everything that AFB has.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *Rishi*
> thanks for the info guys ..* gonna give it a try soon *but if it's a standalone game then why FC3 is attached with it's name ? I'm still wondering



Thank Mother Rushia firsht,*Comrade*


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2013)

^


----------



## logout20 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hire a killer to kill a killer.....as the story progress its become more interesting....Just Cause 2...guys sugg. me some sandbox stleath....


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished Bioshock infinite. I was getting confuse at the end but got it. Very mysterious ending this game have and must play for bioshock fans.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2013)

@ *Tribalgeek* - so I got the idea 



anirbandd said:


> i'd advice to stay away from MSI AFB. It has confirmed conflicts with Crysis3, and some other games... Sapphire Trixx is good and has almost everything that AFB has.



Did not know about this as I don't use AFB at-all .. only recommended it as it can show FPS, gpu temp, cpu gpu load and memory load and some other infos on OSD while playing game using Riva Tuner server just like EVGA precision and I use Trixx as well but Trixx can't show any OSD info.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Thank Mother Rushia firsht,*Comrade*



aye aye commander 

BTW, Crysis 3 - on the last mission - going to complete this today.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

Resumed Far Cry 3 in the exams for small break in the study but now break usually extent to nearly one hour.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ *Tribalgeek* - so I got the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long did you find the Crysis 3 game ?? Compared to BF3 , NFSMW , etc games that I have been played recently Crysis3 seems quite a big game in terms of gameplay/mission. I am still stuck at ~30% completion.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

Resumed Borderlands after a long long time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

@ *Rishi* - Installed Crysis 3 a week back played 1.5-2 hours daily - let's say in 6 days 10-11 Hours on Veteran Difficulty ( doing every secondary missions ) and still I think the game has more to offer.... anyway, After completing this going to start Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

^I have also started Crysis 3...but how to play the secondary objective.?...I can see them in Map but can't see the waypoint tags of them.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^I have also started Crysis 3...but how to play the secondary objective.?...I can see them in Map but can't see the waypoint tags of them.



just walk upto them. usually you are required to collect some intel or hack something.

 BTW hate this hack & turret thing. loved the first Crysis.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 18, 2013)

Started out with Bioshock 1... absolutely loving it so far. Interesting take on the fragility of a utopian world. Most of reviews I read criticized the gameplay, but I am found it to be fairly varied.. lots of ways to take out enemies. 

"We all come down here, figured we'd all be part of Ryan's Great Chain. Turns out Ryan's chain is made of gold, and ours are the sort with the big iron ball around your ankle. He's up in Fort Frolic banging fashion models... we're down in this dump yanking guts outta fish." -Peach Wilkins

LOL


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Just Cause 2

Completed a lot of areas and many stronghold takeovers today


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

sam said:


> just walk upto them. usually you are required to collect some intel or hack something.
> 
> * BTW hate this hack & turret thing. loved the first Crysis.*



Turret hacking was there in Crysis,you didn't know 
How to "Hack" a turret in crysis : 


Spoiler



1.Cloak engaged
2.Sneak next to the machine gun mounted jeep
3.Pop the cap of the unspecting yellow-guy manning the turret 
4.Man the turret yourself and massacre the commies


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

^Manual Hacking...not Autmated


----------



## logout20 (Apr 18, 2013)

ditched just cause 2...repetitive.....what to start now....sandbox + stealth


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> ditched just cause 2...repetitive.....what to start now....sandbox + stealth



Batman : Arkham City?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

logout20 said:


> ditched just cause 2...repetitive.....what to start now....sandbox + stealth



Dishonored.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^I have also started Crysis 3...but how to play the secondary objective.?...I can see them in Map but can't see the waypoint tags of them.





sam said:


> just walk upto them. usually you are required to collect some intel or hack something.
> 
> BTW hate this hack & turret thing. loved the first Crysis.



yep, this is how you complete secondary objectives but I find it very interesting to hack turrets and all other thnings as well as finding new weapons .. but I must agree once the nano suit is upgraded hacking becomes a lot easier .. anyway, completed Crysis 3 on veteran difficulty ( 9 hours 58 Mins ) and it's now time for BI.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ Congratulation , you are the one of the few person to complete the game in that huge amount of time , i thinking you spend most of your time staring environment .


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

finished Serious Sam: BFE.

i must say it was a tremendous game in terms of gameplay and fun factor. and i am not even mentioning difficulty. the difficulty in Hard [not even Serious, leave out Mental Difficulty, unlocked after beating game in Serious difficulty] is overwhelming and all it takes is one mistake and you're dead. the level designs are neat and BIIIIIIIIIIG. 
The Serious Engine 3 is really something. it deals with the terrific levels and lighting and stuff and even handles infinitesimal numbers of enemies with ease. awesome optimisation. 

there is a good level of fun quotient, with Sam's dialogs and antics. and guns..... oh so satisfying! 

end word: if you think you can play FPS, think again. go play SS3. it'll make you wonder if you really can play well.


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finished Serious Sam: BFE.
> 
> i must say it was a tremendous game in terms of gameplay and fun factor. and i am not even mentioning difficulty. the difficulty in Hard [not even Serious, leave out Mental Difficulty, unlocked after beating game in Serious difficulty] is overwhelming and all it takes is one mistake and you're dead. the level designs are neat and BIIIIIIIIIIG.
> The Serious Engine 3 is really something. it deals with the terrific levels and lighting and stuff and even handles infinitesimal numbers of enemies with ease. awesome optimisation.
> ...




It was hard even when difficulty was below Hard. Played the game in God mode for a significant portion.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah well... i didnt want to go into that part.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Reached Level 30 in Borderlands.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Reached Level 30 in Borderlands.



Borderlands1? and 1st playthrough?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> Borderlands1? and 1st playthrough?



Played that game long time ago but never completed it. Now feeling the urge to complete it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Played that game long time ago but never completed it. Now feeling the urge to complete it.



first time played upto miner key mission using Roland. second time used mordecai and completed the game & all DLCs. 3rd time (2nd playthrough) complete the game and general knoxx DLC.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> first time played upto miner key mission using Roland. second time used mordecai and completed the game & all DLCs. 3rd time (2nd playthrough) complete the game and general knoxx DLC.



Well I'll complete it with all the DLCs in second time only.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I'll complete it with all the DLCs in second time only.



zombie island of Dr.Ned: best story. try this one first.
general knoxx armory: massive DLC. lots of new enemies. felt like half the original game.
claptrap new revolution: best gameplay. try at last
mad moxxi underdome: found it kind of boring. hate arena fights.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm being greedy ... need to play the game with all those DLCs but I've completed the game before and when I ws p[laying the DLCs ( zombie island of Dr.Ned ) there was some issue with the save files so had to skip borderlands but I'll start playing it again sometime.



iittopper said:


> ^^ Congratulation , you are the one of the few person to complete the game in that huge amount of time , i thinking you spend most of your time staring environment .



Thanks but Crysis 3 is not the best looking game at high settings ( at-least for me ) but I was sniping a lot so always in the run for a better sniping spot and using stealth at it's best and hacked every possible things ....

Anyway, started Bioshock Infinite in Hard mode .. made a tough choice and now fighting my way through the city to the island enjoying every bit of it but still feel like the previous tow bioshock versions were better coz I did not like some new features .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> zombie island of Dr.Ned: best story. try this one first.
> general knoxx armory: massive DLC. lots of new enemies. felt like half the original game.
> claptrap new revolution: best gameplay. try at last
> mad moxxi underdome: found it kind of boring. hate arena fights.



Thanks for the suggestions. Will try them in that order.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> zombie island of Dr.Ned: best story. try this one first.
> general knoxx armory: massive DLC. lots of new enemies. felt like half the original game.
> claptrap new revolution: best gameplay. try at last
> mad moxxi underdome: found it kind of boring. hate arena fights.



the zombies have Levels >50. so its a must to level up to atleast 50 before attempting it. but levelling up to 50 in the main story is tough unless you play on co-op.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

Started tom clancy's ghost recon future soldier. The game is damnnnnnnn easy. Just tag the enemies using drone and give the order to shoot. By the way which is better bf3 or cod black ops??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Started tom clancy's ghost recon future soldier. The game is damnnnnnnn easy. Just tag the enemies using drone and give the order to shoot. By the way which is better bf3 or cod black ops??



you'll know the definition of easy midway into the game.
story wise, BO>> BF3.



anirbandd said:


> the zombies have Levels >50. so its a must to level up to atleast 50 before attempting it. but levelling up to 50 in the main story is tough unless you play on co-op.



ah yes. forgotten


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the zombies have Levels >50. so its a must to level up to atleast 50 before attempting it. but levelling up to 50 in the main story is tough unless you play on co-op.



Its not tough. I just killed KROM and I am on level 30 already. You just need to do all the side quests, thats all.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

played the game looong way back.. but i did all the side quests.. :\

anyway...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its not tough. I just killed KROM and I am on level 30 already. You just need to do all the side quests, thats all.



is Krom the guy with a minigun mounted on a bridge firing 4 shot rockets?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> is Krom the guy with a minigun mounted on a bridge firing 4 shot rockets?


Yea
And it gives a funny pistol on drop too


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

being blown away by the Bioshock Infinite story. Real touchy and awesome.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Yea
> And it gives a funny pistol on drop too



a gift from papa krom 

i had that pistol for a long time.


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 20, 2013)

Completed *Crysis 3*. Visually stunning,nothing else worth mentioning.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

sam said:


> is Krom the guy with a minigun mounted on a bridge firing 4 shot rockets?



Yeah thats the one.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 21, 2013)

Ghost recon future soldier is getting easier and easier. Now they have given  a warhound which launches infinite mortar anywhere you want. I should have started this game in highest difficulty.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 21, 2013)

Completed FAR CRY BLOOD DRAGON. hell of a funny and crazy ride it was.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finished a Chosokabe campaign in Shogun 2 on normal difficulty. Having clocked over 80hrs in this game, I think I can safely remove it from by backlog.

I'm planning to play as Sweden in Civ V (King difficulty) next.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> being blown away by the Bioshock Infinite story. Real touchy and awesome.



I'm in a run with Elizabeth now in BI


----------



## Pradeepcool (Apr 21, 2013)

Searching for a thread like this for a long time.Amazing thread. pretty bored these days...Finished all the recent games and in a fix now as no quality game is releasing up until METRO LAST LIGHt.Can anyone suggest a good FPS ??PREFERABLY ACTION ,ADVENTURE??please no DARKSIDERS -2..that was boring to the core..
Thanks


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pradeepcool said:


> Searching for a thread like this for a long time.Amazing thread. pretty bored these days...Finished all the recent games and in a fix now as no quality game is releasing up until METRO LAST LIGHt.Can anyone suggest a good FPS ??PREFERABLY ACTION ,ADVENTURE??please no DARKSIDERS -2..that was boring to the core..
> Thanks



Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Farcry 3 are excellent FPSs.


----------



## Pradeepcool (Apr 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Farcry 3 are excellent FPSs.


Thanks dead5..finished farcry3 though.that was one amazing game.will try deus x .


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

Pradeepcool said:


> Searching for a thread like this for a long time.Amazing thread. pretty bored these days...Finished all the recent games and in a fix now as no quality game is releasing up until METRO LAST LIGHt.Can anyone suggest a good FPS ??PREFERABLY ACTION ,ADVENTURE??please no DARKSIDERS -2..that was boring to the core..
> Thanks



if you need a metro style game ( not exactly through ) try Cryostasis - Sleep of Reason.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

Pradeepcool said:


> Searching for a thread like this for a long time.Amazing thread. pretty bored these days...Finished all the recent games and in a fix now as no quality game is releasing up until METRO LAST LIGHt.Can anyone suggest a good FPS ??PREFERABLY ACTION ,ADVENTURE??please no DARKSIDERS -2..that was boring to the core..
> Thanks



Always ask about game suggestion in TDF PC Game Suggestion Thread v2.0
This is your gaming progress report not game suggestion thread. We have separate thread for that. 


dead5 said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Farcry 3 are excellent FPSs.



And please don't reply to posts like above, instead just guide them in right direction, or this thread will have similar fate like Games you are currently playing thread.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

Started - Saint's Row: The Third..
A typical game works like a upgrade system, where we have to level up to do insane stuffs with leveled up powers. But this is way different.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2013)

BIoshcok Infinite - Time to rescue a ching ..or whatever his name ( a gunsmith ) from a club.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

Started with GRAW2 , but didn't find it interesting in the beginning episodes. Is this game good enough ??? I prefer GR Future Soldier sort of game.

Also started playing *Gears Of War* , but all I do in the game is shoot and shoot the GRUBS coming out of grubholes. [ The game is quite old , but takes toll on my CPU . TEmps reaches even beyond 96C (I7 3610QM.) , Even Crysis 3/BF3 couldn't make it cross 90C. !!! Is this game really that CPU intensive ????


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2013)

^at that rate your proc doesnt have much more time on the earth


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Started with GRAW2 , but didn't find it interesting in the beginning episodes. Is this game good enough ??? I prefer GR Future Soldier sort of game.



it is traditional tactical shooter. future soldier is lot easy compared to GRAW2.
if you want tactical shooter (not hardcore like GRAW2) try Operation Flashpoint Red River & Spec Ops The Line.



Rishi. said:


> Also started playing *Gears Of War* , but all I do in the game is shoot and shoot the GRUBS coming out of grubholes. [ The game is quite old , but takes toll on my CPU . TEmps reaches even beyond 96C (I7 3610QM.) , Even Crysis 3/BF3 couldn't make it cross 90C. !!! Is this game really that CPU intensive ????



more like a xbox port i guess. but it is shooter game so all you do is shoot. though in later levels you'll encounter some really crazy enemies. more like kamakazi. play on.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2013)

^^Gears of War is one hell of awesome...Belly of the Beast is my favorite level & also the last level in Train is beautifully designed


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just finished make a break for it from far cry 3


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^at that rate your proc doesnt have much more time on the earth


3 Years of warranty should cover that , right ?.! In case it doesn't , then I am so wasted.



sam said:


> it is traditional tactical shooter. future soldier is lot easy compared to GRAW2.
> if you want tactical shooter (not hardcore like GRAW2) try Operation Flashpoint Red River & Spec Ops The Line.


I think , I have Operation Flashpoint Red River Rising. I tried to play it on my age old PC but it couldn't handle the graphics. I will try it this time. 



sam said:


> more like a xbox port i guess. but it is shooter game so all you do is shoot. though in later levels you'll encounter some really crazy enemies. more like kamakazi. play on.


Will it feel better with a gamepad ? I know that's kind of stupid question but still....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I think , I have Operation Flashpoint Red River Rising. I tried to play it on my age old PC but it couldn't handle the graphics. I will try it this time.



really enjoyed the game (yet was frustrating because of idiot team mates getting killed all the time).




Rishi. said:


> Will it feel better with a gamepad ? I know that's kind of stupid question but still....



i have no experience with gamepads. you'll need to deal with snipers later in the game and some quick reflexes to stay alive (berserker). play with whatever you feel comfortable.



Zangetsu said:


> ^^Gears of War is one hell of awesome...Belly of the Beast is my favorite level & also the last level in Train is beautifully designed



it is kind of odd mission. took around 1-2min to finish the biggest boss (corpser) but the real deal came with the imperial guards and their arrows. i died a dozen maybe more trying to clear that last bunch of enemies. they are super accurate and once hit no way to survive. i even abandoned the game just to figure out how to deal with them.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh..btw. , I am stuck in Crysis 3 at the point where "Prophet gets into the flying pod and has to blow up the ceph pods. Psycho assits him in this mission however the Pod goes down and pyscho has to fix it. After it gets fixed , Prophet is left stranded in an almost open field."

Now the problem is that there's this one Huge Ceph who doesn't seems to die at all. Killed him with projectile/LAW , CrossBow , emptied entire ammo. It still shows no sign of death.  . There's no escape either.  Any walkthrough ???

Can we hack these Cephs ??  , just kidding.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

do you have typhoon ? if no read on ...



Spoiler



grab the grenade launcher from the VTOL .. if you have a SMG/Assault rifle type weapon it would come handy or after getting down from the  vtol run around and find machine gun .. 
drop the grenade launcher so that you can find it easily later.

Now shoot at those little things that the big creatures summons to shoot at you .. these are it's main power .. when you shoot'em down plenty of time ( from behind a cover ) using armor mode the creature will try to draw you towards him .. just press space like crazy  after you dropped into ground there's some big brothers will arrive to shoot at you .. put the grenade launcher to good use and then again you have to fight with those little flying things, give those plenty of bullets and when they reduce in numer just grab the grenade laucher again and start shooting it at the face of the big creature to bring it down.



BTW, the first game of TC series I've played is GRAW 2 and the auto health regeneration of modern games have spoiled many gamers and game titles .. I'm still thankful to that era when there was no auto health/armor regeneration  .. I like FPS games with a challenge mostly old school run and gun but even in run and gun you need to use cover efficiently.
My Advice : if possible play a couple of old games ( if you have not already ) : like RTCW, MoHAA, FC, Doom 3 etc. .. you will see that recently released games will feel much easier


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Playing *Train Simulator 2013*.


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 24, 2013)

Learned to operate VOR, DME, NDB, ILS approach in FSX. Trying to complete instrument rating checkride.




Tribalgeek said:


> Playing *Train Simulator 2013*.



Me too


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2013)

DmC: Devil May Cry rocks!!!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 24, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> Learned to operate VOR, DME, NDB, ILS approach in FSX. Trying to complete instrument rating checkride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing i know, i like steam engines the most. recommended for train fanatics.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2013)

sam said:


> it is kind of odd mission. took around 1-2min to finish the biggest boss (corpser) but the real deal came with the imperial guards and their arrows. i died a dozen maybe more trying to clear that last bunch of enemies. they are super accurate and once hit no way to survive. i even abandoned the game just to figure out how to deal with them.



yes the main boss is General RAAM...tough guy to kill protected by bats...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2013)

Completed Call of Duty: United Offensive. One of the most difficult WW2 game i have ever played. Took me 6hr 54min.



Zangetsu said:


> yes the main boss is General RAAM...tough guy to kill protected by bats...



i guess there is some kind of glitch where RAAM doesn't approach you after a certain point. just kept sniping and he was down.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

following lady comstock's foostep to 3 tears to unveil some secrets on Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 29, 2013)

Learning Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion and playing Orcs Must Die 2 when I can. Damn those Orcs!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 29, 2013)

Q.U.B.E Sector 5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

Completed Crysis 3...
started Tomb Raider


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 30, 2013)

Completed Crysis 3. [ Total Playtime : 5Hrs 47Mins 17Sec.] [ It was a small game .]
The Alpha Ceph was easy to defeat , the Ceph mastermind was a PITA. And For a second the Ending scenes made me recall Startrek. The way the romulan's dril ship was destroyed in wormhole. 

Started with Borderlands 2[ seems cartooooooonish but funny.]
Started with Operation Flashpoint Red River .[ The team-mates are very stupid. They don't seem to follow orders properly.  , I had to kill two of them eventually , cause they were not getting inside the Humvee , and it required all of them to board.] 
Started with Amnesia . IDK why they call it scariest game ever.

Thinking to start with Crysis 1/Crysis2 now.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite - Boarded on the Comstock's air ship.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

Playing Super Meat Boy. Got some savegames from ico and now I'm trying to complete all the later worlds hard levels too 


Just Cause 2: Stopped playing for now. The multiplayer Beta week just ended. 

Waiting for FEZ to be released on Steam tomorrow. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## somebodysme (Apr 30, 2013)

Completed Bioshock Infinite..


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

Completed DmC on Devil. Restarted on Nephilim.  badass Dante!!
Started TombRaider again. 
Attempting to start Just Cause 2/ Sleeping Dogs.

started JC2!!  chaos unlimited!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

Resumed Borderlands 2 today. Played around 4 hours of it. Now in hunt for the guy with vault key.

Will play FEZ from tomorrow. It has only just been released on Steam.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Resumed Borderlands 2 today. Played around 4 hours of it. Now in hunt for the guy with vault key.



which one? met Tiny Tina?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

sam said:


> which one? met Tiny Tina?



No I don't think so. Met some girl called Fire Hawk(who needs Eridium every 35 seconds) and then Roland who directs me to get a vault key(currently in this mission)


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

^^  call her Lilith. this is why i asked you not to skip the first game. Next you'll meet Roland's spy who will direct you to Tiny Tina. From there you go to thousand cuts (if i remember correctly) to meet a Slab King. Don't skip side quests. You'll have really hard time dealing with the bosses. specially Badass thrasher, badass constructor.


----------



## darkv0id (May 2, 2013)

Just finished Bioshock 1.... Played for 4 hrs straight after "Would you kindly...". I know this game is criticized for not have the the most engaging gunplay, but I LOVED the varied options for taking out enemies. This game really proved to be all that the reviews had promised... and more. Definitely finds a place in my all time Top 10.


----------



## lovedonator (May 2, 2013)

Started playing *Hitman Absolution*. Fun. Difficult.


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

Finish Far Cry 3. Got stuck at 99.9% (or something like that) because I couldnt retrieve a relic from the cave under the house 

Started crysis (  ) a week back. The graphics was so dull after playing FC3, I left it after 2 chapters.

Started and finished BF3 over the weekend. Pathetic gameplay time. 13.5gb and just 2 days ?!?!  The MP seems to be the only positive thing in the game.  SP sucks. 

Started with crysis again. Despite the graphics, the gameplay is good. And longer gameplay !!  *points at BF3*

After Crysis, its Stalker: Call of Pripyat. (somehow I like the stalker series, the first being the best)

Q: Crysis warhead or crysis 3 ? Which is worth playing ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> Finish Far Cry 3. Got stuck at 99.9% (or something like that) because I couldnt retrieve a relic from the cave under the house



where is this house? or you talking about the cliff?


----------



## digitaltab (May 2, 2013)

that arrow in the knee (skyrim) is still a pain in my @$$   ...   may be i am the dragonborn, and i just don't know it yet...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> Finish Far Cry 3. Got stuck at 99.9% (or something like that) because I couldnt retrieve a relic from the cave under the house
> 
> Started crysis (  ) a week back. The graphics was so dull after playing FC3, I left it after 2 chapters.
> 
> ...


dnt knw abt crysis 3 but i liked warhead tell other side of story and 1 thing i didn't understand wth they just killed the hero of crysis in crysis 2??? what kind of story is tat


----------



## heidi2521 (May 2, 2013)

Started Fire Emblem: Awakening. Classic mode, normal difficulty. Absolutely loving it so far. Perfectly combines two of my favourite genres(TBS + JRPG). The writing, music, art direction, controls, AI, characters etc. are perfect. I could find no fault in the game itself. It looks like it _may_ dethrone Super Mario Galaxy 2 as my top game and push Shogun 2 down to 3. It is much much much better than Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

sam said:


> where is this house? or you talking about the cliff?



Dr. Alec Earnhardt's house.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> Dr. Alec Earnhardt's house.



bcoz no point of return after a main story progress...the cave is closed


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> bcoz no point of return after a main story progress...the cave is closed



There was an update (1.04 or so) released which allowed a player to collect the relic from the cave anytime. 
Just not worth downloading an update to complete 0.01%


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> There was an update (1.04 or so) released which allowed a player to collect the relic from the cave anytime.
> Just not worth downloading an update to complete 0.01%



download 1.0.5 to reset all outposts. that way you can get the relic plus reset outposts.


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

sam said:


> download *1.0.5* to reset all outposts. that way you can get the relic plus reset outposts.



This wont reset the game status ? The story would remain completed, right ?
Thanks for this. I was looking for something to reset the outposts


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> This wont reset the game status ? The story would remain completed, right ?
> Thanks for this. I was looking for something to reset the outposts



yup. only the outposts will get reset. and you can try ultra difficulty in case you like some real challenge.


----------



## Myth (May 3, 2013)

sam said:


> yup. only the outposts will get reset. and you can try ultra difficulty in case you like some real challenge.



Great. Thanks again for the update


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

Bioshcok Infinite : put on hold.
Railworks 2 and addons : Running different engines with challenging tasks is so much fun


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

Just Cause 2 : Chaos Chaos CHaos!!  only 6% completed. and its already so much fun!!!


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

^Same here . Just curious, which difficulty are you playing on?


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

Experienced. 

You playing it too??


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

^Yup, me on Experienced as well. Although now I'm considering restarting on Casual. Don't get me wrong, it's not like Experienced is tough or something, but on later heat levels (higher than 3), I am forced to play carefully, like a survivalist. Really hinders the mindless fun, which is why I bought the game in the first place.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

i fight till i drop 

and i use helicopters a lot. Chippewa and the Topachula. i use them to kill the Lieutenants


----------



## darkv0id (May 4, 2013)

^Like a true fighter eh?

But yeah, I've found that hijacking helis is a really effective (and fun) strategy against the higher heat levels.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

yep!!

yeah, but the chippewas are a PITA. they have a second guy in the passenger seat and unless you get him out, you wont be able to hijack it. :\
but its hellish fun


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

Resumed playing DiRT 3 today. My driver level is already 30; but just doing random uncompleted races and stunts in the Battersea Compound.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

Completed Bioshock Infinite - will start RE6 shortly.


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

my first post here , so:
*PC*
Marine Heavy Gunner
Medal Of Honour: Allied Assault
Call of Duty 1
Call of Duty 2
Hitman: Codename47
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Hitman Contracts
Hitman: Blood Money
Constantine
Serious Sam II
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
The Matrix: Path of Neo
Total Overdose
NFS: Most Wanted 1
Reservoir Dogs
GTA III
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas


These are pre-2009 Games (completed) after which I lost interest. Now that interest is reviving  so there is a lot of playing to be done & the list is huge which will probably take up lot of space here. Wish me luck!


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> Completed Bioshock Infinite - will start RE6 shortly.



hmm.. let us know how it goes.. reviews have not been so positive..


----------



## Gollum (May 7, 2013)

finished dead space3 on my ps3
have borderlands 2 pending
lost interest in god of war3
gave up on heavenly sword - too difficult in easy mode for me


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hmm.. let us know how it goes.. reviews have not been so positive..



Bioshock Infinite was not so good - period. Talking about RE 6 well I'm a great fan of RE and SH series ( both movies and games ) so expect to get some biased review/feedback


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Bioshock Infinite was not so good* - period. Talking about RE 6 well I'm a great fan of RE and SH series ( both movies and games ) so expect to get some biased review/feedback



:O

damn...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 8, 2013)

Started RED ALERT 3
wanted to play this game from such a long time
*Comrades! *Wish me luck to obliterate these Capitalist Pigs


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

Still playing Borderlands 2. In the caustic caverns currently.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Bioshock Infinite was not so good - period*. Talking about RE 6 well I'm a great fan of RE and SH series ( both movies and games ) so expect to get some biased review/feedback





Reached the part where valadir agrees to give you boats and then you are ambushed by the risen in fire emblem awakening. The game is the best TRPG I've ever played. Can't wait to see the results of IS's collaboration with Atlus 

I'm in the industrial era as Sweden in my king campaign. The major powers are me(obviously), gandhi and Napoleon. I am not too friendly with gandhi who is slightly ahead of me in the tech race. Looks like it may require military intervention. I think I'll establish a foothold near India's borders by launching an naval invasion of Carthage. England, Carthage's ally has a northern land border so I'll have to reinforce that first. They have like 3 cities so they shouldn't be much of a problem in the long run. I'll get two costal Carthaginian cities and turtle up against Dido's attacks while I spearhead into India.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> :O
> 
> damn...



 

posts moved to RE6 thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2013)

Tomb Raider: 29% still goin on


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2013)

RE6 - played for 1 Hr and 48 mins and playing Leon's campaign as Helena


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

My plan was a resounding success. Now to spearhead into India. I did end up getting the warmonger status though  Looks my planned cultural victory will morph into domination.


----------



## kaspal (May 10, 2013)

Playing Ragnarok Online 2 for the past 2 weeks now. Have made a 31 Lvl warrior and a 27 Lvl Sorceror.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

RE6 ( Leon Campaign ) Chapter 2 - hell yeah now I can use skill points


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

Pushing on with Borderlands 2. Player level is 21 now.
Doing side missions. Just defeated the giant bird(not naming it as it will be a big spoiler for others)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 11, 2013)

Completed Soviet campaign in RA3,doing Empire and Allied  campaign right now


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 11, 2013)

I am planning to start Bioshock infinite today...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

Started playing Braid today. A very interesting game


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Pushing on with Borderlands 2. Player level is 21 now.
> Doing side missions. Just defeated the giant bird(not naming it as it will be a big spoiler for others)



21 is low for fighting the bird. i am on 25 and in caustic caverns.

PS: try finding jimmy jenkins just before you reach the arena. Just before Natural Selection Annex (aka Creature Slaughter Dome) there is a small room. check the boxes. it'll have 1 or 2 mini loaders too.


----------



## rst (May 12, 2013)

Just completed METRO 2033


----------



## kapilove77 (May 12, 2013)

Finished Hitman :Abslution and Started Dead Space 1. God can't play that game regularly and after those need to finish 2nd and 3rd part too. :/


----------



## Gollum (May 12, 2013)

played a bit of borderlands 2 today on my ps3. I have lost complete interest in the game now. I think I should sell the game.


----------



## rock2702 (May 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> played a bit of borderlands 2 today on my ps3. I have lost complete interest in the game now. I think I should sell the game.



Just an offtopic question:I am looking for a used ps3.How much will used ps3 160gb slim cost me?


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

RE6 - Chapter 3.


----------



## Amithansda (May 14, 2013)

Completed Tomb Raider this weekend...


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

RE6 - chapter 5 ..  after finishing this thinking of paying TR 13.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2013)

Level 24 in Borderlands 2. Doing some strange side missions by Lilith.

Also, I've started playing Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton edition now.


----------



## lovedonator (May 15, 2013)

Started Bioshock Infinite. Going to the just reached the Blue Ribbon Bar. Weird game.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

yep, infinite is weird  and did you play the previous 2 versions ??


----------



## lovedonator (May 16, 2013)

^No,this is my first Bioshock game.


----------



## Myth (May 16, 2013)

Finished Stalker:Call of Pripyat. Better than clear sky but nothing like Shadow of Chernobyl. 

Thinking what to download next.


----------



## lovedonator (May 16, 2013)

^Metro:Last Light is out. Getting good reviews too.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 17, 2013)

Started *Metro Last Light*. Amazing gameplay also nicely optimized this time, Maxing out without even a single lag.

Also Continued to Chapter 14 in *Borderlands 2*


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Started *Metro Last Light*. Amazing gameplay also *nicely optimized this time*, Maxing out without even a single lag.
> 
> Also Continued to Chapter 14 in Borderlands 2



My graphics card would beg to differ


----------



## happy17292 (May 17, 2013)

completed brothers in arms: raod to hill 30, earned in blood and hell's highway .


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> My graphics card would beg to differ


Which card you have?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

Reached level 27 in Borderlands 2. Had a fun session of co-op last evening with Faun. I kept dying continuously and he kept reviving me


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

About 35 hours into Awakening. How long is this game? More than 40% of the map still has not been unlocked. 



Spoiler



Basilio was just killed. I currently need to take down Yen'fay.


----------



## Soumik (May 18, 2013)

Just completed last mission of Fallout 3 main story. Broken Steel and Mothership Zeta DLC stories pending. Boy this is tiring long! Though i feel a bit less motivated to finish it as the story is pretty much over.
Was fun really fun though, after modding the game. 
Hmm just a suggestion to guys planning to mod it out and play... Don't install ProjectReality for Weather and lighting enhancement. I felt Fellout + Enhanced weather combo looked far better than it. Its slightly more complicated, but certainly more worth it, even though many modders prefer the opposite. Trust me, there are annoying bugs in it which hinders the overall experience.
I'll note down and post the mods i used in case anyone wants.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

RE6 = Completed Leon and Helena's Campaign .. now on Ada's campaign.


----------



## rajnusker (May 18, 2013)

Completed Max Payne 3, short gameplay


----------



## Myth (May 18, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> ^Metro:Last Light is out. Getting good reviews too.


Started downloading 



Tribalgeek said:


> Started *Metro Last Light*. Amazing gameplay also nicely optimized this time, Maxing out without even a single lag.
> 
> Also Continued to Chapter 14 in *Borderlands 2*





dead5 said:


> My graphics card would beg to differ



Put up your system config guys. It will help others guess the game performance with their systems.


----------



## anirbandd (May 18, 2013)

Soumik said:


> Just completed last mission of Fallout 3 main story. Broken Steel and Mothership Zeta DLC stories pending. Boy this is tiring long! Though i feel a bit less motivated to finish it as the story is pretty much over.
> Was fun really fun though, after modding the game.
> Hmm just a suggestion to guys planning to mod it out and play... Don't install ProjectReality for Weather and lighting enhancement. I felt Fellout + Enhanced weather combo looked far better than it. Its slightly more complicated, but certainly more worth it, even though many modders prefer the opposite. Trust me, there are annoying bugs in it which hinders the overall experience.
> *I'll note down and post the mods i used in case anyone wants.*



please do so!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Completed Max Payne 3, short gameplay



you call MP3 short? i didn't play part 1 & 2 but the story was sufficiently long with all the twists and curves you are thrown into.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

Finished Infinite 5 days ago
I have no Idea what the hell did I play :/ finished the game in 9 HOURS :O


----------



## rajnusker (May 18, 2013)

sam said:


> you call MP3 short? i didn't play part 1 & 2 but the story was sufficiently long with all the twists and curves you are thrown into.



For its size and not so awesome graphics its short. Honestly, I thought the game would drag on for atleast a day :/



theserpent said:


> Finished Infinite 5 days ago
> I have no Idea what the hell did I play :/ finished the game in 9 HOURS :O



Yeah, it was short but good. Story was awesome!


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

^ Short? I was waiting for the game to end, was totaly fed up, Thanks to that 



Spoiler



Tears crap, elzibeth put in that blacksmith mission


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> Put up your system config guys. It will help others guess the game performance with their systems.



Ok Here my rig goes : Intel Core i5 2400 | Intel DH67CL | Zotac GTX 660 2 GB | 8 GB Corsair DDR3 Value | Dell ST2220L


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

Completed Tomb Raider

started DmC


----------



## somebodysme (May 20, 2013)

Completed Borderlands 2 playthrough 2.
Started playing DLC.


----------



## abhidev (May 20, 2013)

Started Metro- The Last light...


----------



## rajnusker (May 20, 2013)

Finished Transfomers: Fall of Cybertron.. Very good game..


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Short? I was waiting for the game to end, was totaly fed up, Thanks to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here .. frankly speaking Infinite is one of the worst game I've played .. anyway, will start Metro Last Light Shortly.


----------



## rst (May 21, 2013)

Playing  nfs MW 2, mafia 2,angary bird star war
-----------------------------------------------------
Is Metro Last Light worth game to buy ?? (I will buy this game after TDF members reviews or comments)
Metro 2033 was one of the few FPS game which I completed.

Actually looking for RE revelation (releasing today)


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

Started Shift 2 unleashed, Assassins Creed brotherhood and euro truck simulator 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2013)

Borderlands 2 = complete.

Great game. Absolutely loved it. I still have loads of side missions left though.


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2013)

^How is it compared to part 1? I hated the first part.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

I think the first part was better


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

@rajnusker @topgear

From what I've hard people claim the second to be better. I haven't played the first one yet(have to download from Steam )
But I alone felt it was a good game and the challenges it throws out is nice.


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> same here .. frankly speaking Infinite is one of the worst game I've played .. anyway, will start Metro Last Light Shortly.



Well it is a must play game for sure, it was Fun still that mission I menionted , But they made it so confusing and yeah I agree with IGN'S review that the middle of the game is stretched


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2013)

Itching to start Metro LL
Last exam today


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2013)

B1 is practice. B2 is the real fight. loved B1 for the awesome DLCs. the main story missions are crap.


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone please pass me a save file right after the mission medusas call in far cry 3 I just can do it-Did it like 10 times now


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Can anyone please pass me a save file right after the mission medusas call in far cry 3 I just can do it-Did it like 10 times now



its damn easy mission. simply jump into the pool (of water) and snipe the patrolling guard when he is a bit away from the radioman. Once he is down snipe the radioman and take the keys. soon after you access the room, reinforcement will arrive and will search for you. here what i did was climb to the top of one of the ships and start sniping. there are like 15+ oil barrels around the medusas so kill one of the bandit near an oil barrel and when his friends come to check his dead body, hit the barrel. AVOID the ground as much as possible else you'll be hit from almost all direction. avoid running here and there around that place.


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2013)

^ I dont Have  A SNIPER


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ I dont Have  A SNIPER



well pick any rifle/machine gun with a silencer. without silencer the initial part can be difficult. but once you get out of the control room, just reach the top of the vessel for some easy kills.

AFAIK the radioman always teams up with a pirate. there are 3 radioman. so get up close and hit both of them with silenced pistol or use takedown. i used sniper and this mission was a breeze.


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2013)

Just Cause 2 main mission is small. 

side mission is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo big. only got 39.76% completion till now.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

started Ada's campaign ( RE6) but it seems to be hard for me as stealth is not my style.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 23, 2013)

Completed Dead space 1 and started Dead Space 2. Dead space 1 was very good story and very scary ending it made me jump out of my seat that last scene.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 23, 2013)

Finished my Rathalos armour set. Need a Rathian Plate so that I can upgrade my fire type slicers to Brother Blazes from my current Brother Flames. 

Finally managed to kill an Agnaktor(this guy can shoot lasers from his mouth) and farmed Duramboros today. I just need to finish the Diablos quest to get the urgent that will let me play in high rank lobbies.

Game: Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate HD ver.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

@dead5: always mention the game name also....


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

^Edited


----------



## mohit9206 (May 24, 2013)

recently beat Dead Space 1 and started The Witcher 2.


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> please do so!!



Well am addicted to LoL right now... so havent played Fallout 3 after the last post. Here are the mods i used:
Stability Mods:
Fallout Stutter Remover - removes micro stutters
Fallout 3GB Enabler - enables more than 2 GB of RAM usage
CASM - to replace the buggy and frustrating save system of Fallout 3

Gameplay Enhancer Mods:
Fallout Wanderer's Edition (FWE) - complete overhaul of RPG mechanics, companions, shooting and enemy AI, and many more improvements of the vanila(normal) game. Adds concept of primary needs - Hunger Thirst and sleep, to the game. All options are customizable.
Mart's Mutant Mod (MMM) - General overhaul or monster spawning mechanics and adds new monsters in game. All options customizable.
Both FWE and MMM make the game a lot more challenging and fun.
A world of pain - Adds certain secret entrances to the world, which are filled with monsters and can be used to gain some levels in case u are lagging behind.
DC Interiors - Adds some indoor locations to the buildings in DC
Megaton tweaks - Makes subtle changes to the Megaton setting.

Visual Enhancement Mods:
NMC's Texture pack full - Massive overhaul of textures. Makes the game look like a much modern game. This does make the game a resource hog, but i didnt have any problem with it.
Energy Visuals Enhanced (EVE) - Overhauls the visuals of explosions and all energy weapons in game. Towards end, it starts looking like a star wars movie 
Project Beauty - Kinda re hashes all the weird animations in the game to make them look more realistic.
Dynavision - Adds massive dynamic depth of field concept in the game.
Darified UI - Makes UI much more useful and adds a lot more stuff to it.
Immersive UI - Option to hide HUD in game and make it look like a movie.
Adjustable UI - Option to make changes in HUD as to when and where what will be displayed.
Some mod for getting high texture hair on character and NPCs

Lighting and weather mods:
Fellout - Removed radioactive green from the filter and adds a nice sky and lighting to the world. Very dark nights though.
Enhanced weather - Nice varied weather addition.
Project Reality - Weather + Realistic Lighting mod which changes the game's look and feel quite a lot from the vanila game, but has some annoying bugs, and in general, makes everything very unsaturated in colors. I prefer rich colors, and hate the small annoying bugs (like weather sound dominating in conversations even indoors), so dont use this.
Firelight - Adds some radioactive fireflies , and enhances the lighting effect of fires during the dark nights.
Megaton Lights - Adds nice effect to the lights in megaton during dark nights.
Pipboy light - Makes the pip boy light much more useful and essential if it gets dark before reaching home


----------



## rst (May 24, 2013)

playing angry bird star war 
Now in "path of jedi"
---------------------------------
I will start RE revelation tomorrow


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

Soumik said:


> Well am addicted to LoL right now... so havent played Fallout 3 after the last post. Here are the mods i used:
> Stability Mods:
> Fallout Stutter Remover - removes micro stutters
> Fallout 3GB Enabler - enables more than 2 GB of RAM usage
> ...




thanks a lot bro... 

.................................................
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓███▓▒▒▒▒
▒╔╗╔╗╔╦╗▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▒▒███▓▒
▒╠╣║║╠╣╠╦═╗▒▒▒▒▓███▒▒█▓▒ .
▒║║║╚╣║═╣╩╣▒▒▒▓██▒.▒▒█▓▒
▒╚╝╚═╩╩╩╩═╝▒▒▓█▓░▒▒▒█▓▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▒▓█▓▓██▓▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒ .▒▒██▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██████████████▓▒
██████████▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓███████████████▒
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██░█░░░░░░░▓█▓
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████████████
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██░█░░░░░░░▓█▓
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒████████████
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██░█░░░░░░░▓█▓
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒
██████▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███████████▒
██████▒▒▒▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓
█████████████▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒
██████▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓████████████████████


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

Started DmC: Devil May Cry.


----------



## Jripper (May 25, 2013)

Completed metro last light.
Started Darksiders and amnesia.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 25, 2013)

Started hitman absolution. Played till 6th mission and then stopped. I think I've completely lost my interest in single player campaigns. Only feel like playing GTA.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

^then play Just Cause 2. you'll like it


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

GTA *All parts*
COD *All parts*
Nfs MW, Carbon
James bond - knight fire
Wolfestine - 1st one
MOHA - 1st part
Prince of Persia - Sands of time, warrior within, two thrones, forgotten sands.
Halo,
AOE - 2 & 3 [waiting for 4]
FEAR - 1st part
C & C generals, Kane's wrath

Will update the list as I only remember above games that I have completed...


----------



## arijitsinha (May 25, 2013)

Started playing BL2 as zero. Lvl 3. From the beginning the game is challenging.
 M running out of ammo everytime, then have to fight meelee.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2013)

Started Metro last light


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 25, 2013)

Completed Borderlands with all the side missions. Phew!


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 25, 2013)

Completed AC 3 and Batman arkham city gotta love bat gadgets! ac3 was not upto my expectations...


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (May 25, 2013)

can anyone inform me whether IGI-3 game is available or not.


----------



## rst (May 25, 2013)

started RE revelations


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

Hit 50 hours in Borderlands 2. 





arijitsinha said:


> Started playing BL2 as zero. Lvl 3. From the beginning the game is challenging.
> M running out of ammo everytime, then have to fight meelee.



Pick up all ammo via closed crates etc. They have most loot.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Reached High Rank(hr 3) in MH3U. 

Only 5 ranks to reach G-Rank.

Need to repair the mask in Moga to get the 5* urgent. I usually end up killing the sharq with one blow so I can't harpoon them to get the sharqskin. 

Damn the desire sensor. Got another rathalos plate and still no rathain plate.

Just finished the museum in Lego City Undercover. 

Started a campaign as Montezuma, king difficulty, continents, marathon in CiV.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 26, 2013)

Completed* Metro Last Light*. 9/10 from me.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

^^ so how long it took to finish this one and you played at which difficulty level ??



Tribalgeek said:


> Completed Borderlands with all the side missions. Phew!



time to ply DLCs.



Subhankar Mondal said:


> can anyone inform me whether IGI-3 game is available or not.



No.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2013)

Will resume playing either Braid or FEZ today. Borderlands 2 needs some rest


----------



## rst (May 26, 2013)

playing chapter 3 of RE revelations

It is the scariest game of RE series


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ so how long it took to finish this one and you played at which difficulty level ??


Normal Level, cakewalk. took me 7-8 days to complete. 



topgear said:


> time to ply DLCs.


yup B'lands 2 never gets old!


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ so how long it took to finish this one and you played at which difficulty level ??



Borderlands doesn't have the normal select difficulty option. rather it is the playthrough (True Vault Hunter Mode and finally Ultimate Vault Hunter Mode) which makes the game really difficult enhancing AI, adding shield to all enemy as well as health regeneration.



Tribalgeek said:


> yup B'lands 2 never gets old!



heard Borderlands 2 DLC are not great. B1 DLC was way better than the game itself.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 26, 2013)

sam said:


> heard Borderlands 2 DLC are not great. B1 DLC was way better than the game itself.


B1 DLC's were great no doubt.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

sam said:


> Borderlands doesn't have the normal select difficulty option. rather it is the playthrough (True Vault Hunter Mode and finally Ultimate Vault Hunter Mode) which makes the game really difficult enhancing AI, adding shield to all enemy as well as health regeneration.
> 
> heard Borderlands 2 DLC are not great. B1 DLC was way better than the game itself.



yep B2 really nailed it in the AI difficulty area.

and i can vouch for the second part.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Normal Level, cakewalk. took me 7-8 days to complete.
> 
> 
> yup B'lands 2 never gets old!





sam said:


> Borderlands doesn't have the normal select difficulty option. rather it is the playthrough (True Vault Hunter Mode and finally Ultimate Vault Hunter Mode) which makes the game really difficult enhancing AI, adding shield to all enemy as well as health regeneration.
> 
> 
> 
> heard Borderlands 2 DLC are not great. B1 DLC was way better than the game itself.



I've aksed about Metro Last Light  not borderlands 1 or 2 ....


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've aksed about Metro Last Light  not borderlands 1 or 2 ....



missed it


----------



## joe (May 27, 2013)

Hello,

Just finished CRYSIS 3 and BIOSHOK INFINITE. Waiting for Metro last light, Call of juarez gunslinger and Hitman absolution.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2013)

Binary Domain - Just started 
GTA IV - around 30% completed (will resume once i get a new card so that i can enable icehancer)
GTA IV-EFLC will start once get hold of a new card
Borderlnds 2 - reached lvl 19 then realized(too tough enemies) i should have completed the side quests so i started again now at lvl 9 with all side quests completed 
Boishock 1 - just finished


----------



## somebodysme (May 27, 2013)

Finished Metro Last Light,
got bad ending


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2013)

DmC: Level 19 Boss fight Mundus


----------



## rst (May 27, 2013)

RE revelation

completed chapter 6


----------



## .jRay. (May 27, 2013)

Started tomb raider


----------



## jenimukanna (May 27, 2013)

need for speed hot pursuit 2010, nfs mostwanted  completed crysis 3 completed nfs run playing,resident evil 6 started ,far cry 3 started like to play action games and racing


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 28, 2013)

Ok started and Completed *Call Of Juarez : Gunslinger*. The game is  great in its own unique way.


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

Now on the mission where I am roaming with the kiddo Dark one in '*Metro-LL*'  

Started Call of Juarez....its fun


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

> then play Just Cause 2. you'll like it


Already did. That game is too monotonous. 
Gta series has lot of variety like races,girlfriendsp),remote controlled missions and yes the map is awesome.
In just cause 2 everything looks same.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

^^ Try driver parallel lines ...



Tribalgeek said:


> Ok started and Completed *Call Of Juarez : Gunslinger*. The game is  great in its own unique way.



so how long this one took ?


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> so how long this one took ?


7-8 hours max.


----------



## rst (May 28, 2013)

RE Revelation
completed chapter 11 (revelation)


----------



## mohit9206 (May 29, 2013)

Currently playing Driver: San Francisco. Its a fun game so far , you guys should try it. Its available for less than 300 bucks at most places and there's also the multiplayer.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

^^ got bored with flying as a soul to catch a car 



Tribalgeek said:


> 7-8 hours max.



Ok, Thanks.

BTW, started playing metro 2033 and plyed for almost 2 hours and I'm upto saving Pavel.


----------



## rst (May 29, 2013)

completed RE revelation

It is somewhat like RE 5 but not better than RE 4

In scary department , it is better than RE 4 and RE 5 (but nothing in comparison to dead space 1)


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ got bored with flying as a soul to catch a car
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you can try to play this game in a dark room with surround sound system or even with a decent headphone, you will be amazed by the experiece


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2013)

Completed Bioshock Infinite Last mission was too tough compared to others though ended it atlast!!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> BTW, started playing metro 2033 and plyed for almost 2 hours and I'm upto saving Pavel.



only thing i hate about Metro 2033 is that any kind of melee attack from the mutants will break the gas mask and you are forced to scavenge for a replacement while you are getting chocked. other than that, excellent hardcore game. guess i'll resume this game soon and hopefully complete it this time.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BTW, started playing metro 2033 and plyed for almost 2 hours and I'm upto saving Pavel.



Have fun and do make decisions wisely to avoid bad ending.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> if you can try to play this game in a dark room with surround sound system or even with a decent headphone, you will be amazed by the experiece



I've played Metro 2033 before so I think I'm familiar to this experience and playing this game almost in a dark room with headphone and heavy rainfall outside - I think it fits with the games atmosphere very nicely.



sam said:


> only thing i hate about Metro 2033 is that any kind of melee attack from the mutants will break the gas mask and you are forced to scavenge for a replacement while you are getting chocked. other than that, excellent hardcore game. guess i'll resume this game soon and hopefully complete it this time.



I kinda like this but on Last Light so far no mutant able to do this honor ( hardcore mode ) .. anyway, if you can just make sure you've plenty of helthkit ( max 5 ) and filters with you - in Metro 2033 you can buy these supplies but on Last Light I did not find anyone selling this but even on hardcore mode the AI of LL is very bad to give you some challenge the original Metro 2033 was more good .....



Tribalgeek said:


> Have fun and do make decisions wisely to avoid bad ending.



I'm always aware of good Karma


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've played Metro 2033 before so I think I'm familiar to this experience and playing this game almost in a dark room with headphone and heavy rainfall outside - I think it fits with the games atmosphere very nicely.



even i have started the game and the outside condition is kind of same here  reached Dead City Part 1.



topgear said:


> I kinda like this but on Last Light so far no mutant able to do this honor ( hardcore mode ) .. anyway, if you can just make sure you've plenty of helthkit ( max 5 ) and filters with you - in Metro 2033 you can buy these supplies but on Last Light I did not find anyone selling this but even on hardcore mode the AI of LL is very bad to give you some challenge the original Metro 2033 was more good .....



the first ambush before market broke the gas mask as i forgot to take it off. reached market and none of the vendors sell gas mask. only filters  had to play the Lost Catacombs level again which was quite frustrating and hopefully took off the mask in time.

BTW does the health automatically gets healed if not taking damage for sometime?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Currently playing:

1. Dirt 3[Multiplayer]
2. Super Meat Boy[Achievement Hunting]
3. Hotline Miami[Story]
4. World of Goo[normal]


----------



## mohit9206 (May 31, 2013)

Anybody buying Fuse ?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

sam said:


> even i have started the game and the outside condition is kind of same here  reached Dead City Part 1.
> 
> the first ambush before market broke the gas mask as i forgot to take it off. reached market and none of the vendors sell gas mask. only filters  had to play the Lost Catacombs level again which was quite frustrating and hopefully took off the mask in time.
> 
> *BTW does the health automatically gets healed if not taking damage for sometime?*



yes .. and you are playing Metro 2033 not last light well the original Metro 2033 is a lot tougher than last light.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Started a british campaign in Napoleon: Total War. Got to mainland, blockaded rotterdam, attacked the french fleet near the strait of gibraltar and raided their trade route, liberated brussels, captured Reims.  I am now preparing a stack to march on to Paris.


----------



## .jRay. (May 31, 2013)

Started GRID 2, handling is a bit tricky.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> yes .. and you are playing Metro 2033 not last light well the original Metro 2033 is a lot tougher than last light.



yah. metro 2033 is difficult and the original gun is absolute crap.

reached Dry and stealth doesn't work. i shoot a guy with a silenced pistol and the whole group gets aware and runs after me. even trying to sneak past them doesn't work. looks like i'll have to make a blood bath.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

Started Spec Ops: The Line today. Truly amazing graphics!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally started metro 2033 which I got for free from THQ's fb promo  finished upto Chapter 3. I can't pause the game, can only exit using alt+f4 and this is the most annoying thing in the game. Other than that, the game rocks! Can anyone help me pause the game?


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

sam said:


> yah. metro 2033 is difficult and the original gun is absolute crap.
> 
> reached Dry and stealth doesn't work. i shoot a guy with a silenced pistol and the whole group gets aware and runs after me. even trying to sneak past them doesn't work. looks like i'll have to make a blood bath.



ah! that's what some best AI should be .. even on hardcore difficulty setting of last light enemies will go pass you even if you are sitting less a than a feet from them without any cover just in the shadows .. the flashlights of your foes and their sense won't be able to detect you as you are like a hollow man  Games are being more and more easy ( sans some realistic tactical shooters ) so that they can make them suitable for a large gamers ( ???? ) base but only sacrificing quality over quantity without doing any good ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> ah! that's what some best AI should be



guess i'll have to adopt to this new playing style 



topgear said:


> Games are being more and more easy ( sans some realistic tactical shooters ) so that they can make them suitable for a large gamers ( ???? ) base but only sacrificing quality over quantity without doing any good ...



true words.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

finally.. my exams are over.      

restarted Metro LL.
and JC2
and Fallout NV
and SR3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finally.. my exams are over.
> 
> restarted Metro LL.
> and JC2
> ...


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 1, 2013)

Completed *Bioshock Infinite*. Loved the story,visuals,characters. Gameplay was below par. 

Started *Dead Space 3*


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Completed *Bioshock Infinite*. Loved the story,visuals,characters. Gameplay was below par.
> 
> Started *Dead Space 3*



congrats  and to me Bioshock Infinite has nothing but good gameplay - story, visuals ( dated UT3 engine ) and character are not upto to the mark.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2013)

Stared playing The Walking Dead. Already completed the first Episode


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening



Spoiler



Defeated Walhart in Fire Emblem: Awakening. Have been invited by emperor Valadir



Almost 60 hours into the game and it doesn't seem to have any signs of slowing down. The fact that I am doing a completionist run probably helps though.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> congrats  and to me Bioshock Infinite has nothing but good gameplay - story, visuals ( dated UT3 engine ) and character are not upto to the mark.


I didn't like the gameplay. Generic FPS with bad physics and some extra powers. By visuals I didn't mean the quality the engine produced,it was more the beautiful environment they created. Columbia looked gorgeous.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys, any awesome recently released hack-n-slash games? Exclude DMC series, please. 

Completed Last Light long ago and started 2033. 2033's a lot harder and takes more patience than LL. The AI in 2033 is top-notch, was amazed by the AI and little bit of sound or visual and you are caught. Amazing.

Captured the alien in XCOM: Enemy Unknown. Great game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2013)

Completed two episodes of The Walking Dead today(EP3 and EP4). Judging by the ending video I'm really pumped for the final episode. Will play tomorrow morming


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2013)

^epic game. a true contender for a GOTY award. 

plays with the emotions beautifully.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^*epic game. a true contender for a GOTY award. *
> 
> plays with the emotions beautifully.



No doubt about that and FYI it got GOTY award


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Guys, any awesome recently released hack-n-slash games?* Exclude DMC series, please.
> 
> Completed Last Light long ago and started 2033. 2033's a lot harder and takes more patience than LL. The AI in 2033 is top-notch, was amazed by the AI and little bit of sound or visual and you are caught. Amazing.
> 
> Captured the alien in XCOM: Enemy Unknown. Great game.


Darksiders 2


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stopped Playing Grid 2, drifting is nightmare  

NFS HP 2010! AWESOME handling!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Completed "The Walking Dead" 
An amazing game. Enjoyed every bit. The ending was especially emotional.


@anirbandd Thanks for the info


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reaching the end of the main story in Fire Emblem: Awakening. The game is bloody awesome. A must buy for all Tactics/ JRPG fans. Still have quite a few support conversations to unlock. 

Tiki ended up being my waifu. 

The Frederick-Chrom support conversations were quite funny, as were the Nowi-Virion ones. 

Gave up on DmC: Devil May Cry. I'll wait until they decide to patch some sort of Lunatic & Lunatic+ mode so that the game provides some challenge at least.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Gave up on DmC: Devil May Cry. I'll wait until they decide to patch some sort of Lunatic & Lunatic+ mode so that the game provides some challenge at least.


is it too easy for u?

try mission 9: gold key


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 5, 2013)

Completed Dead space 2 and woha i almost scared at last but good to see ellie at end rather than a ghost. Now gonna start dead space 3.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> is it too easy for u?
> 
> try mission 9: gold key



My problem is that the battles lack depth. You can get rid of pretty much all the enemies as by spamming either angelic or demonic attacks. I was able to get SS and SS scores in hard mode without any problems.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

skyrim main story completed what to do now????????


----------



## jasku (Jun 5, 2013)

FC3 completed the 'Black Gold' story, cant wait to complete it this weekend!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2013)

Resumed Borderlands 2. Coop sessions with friends is fun! Currently my character in Level 40, true vault hunter mode is really very challenging!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2013)

finished Metro LL: Very good game. Quite easily one of the best this year.

Started Call of Juarez Gunslinger - This IS THE GAME. 
MAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.  

awesome.. just. THis define what a game should be. just awesome.

those people who have been discouraged by reviews, just have a go at it. its completely worth it.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2013)

Finished *Metro-LL* .....simply awesome...the last end could have been better.

Finished *Call of Juarez - Gunslinger* ...awesome voice overs and story telling....funny...smooth gameplay.....loved it....fultoo Django Unchained feel


----------



## Jripper (Jun 6, 2013)

Started Remember me. Had the first memory  mixing scene. Not a game for the impatient 
Lets see how well this goes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Started Remember me. Had the first memory  mixing scene. Not a game for the impatient
> Lets see how well this goes.



its has good combos and customization of combos


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

Hitman Absolution-Chinese new year mission
Blew my cover by hiding in the crowd and shooting at one of the target  cause of that had to kill all the Police and S.W.A.T


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Playing Dead space 3 and Prototype 2.


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

Now playing call of juarez gunslinger.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 7, 2013)

Finished Fire Emblem: Awakening on Normal difficulty, Classic mode, self-imposed no deaths policy. I give this game a 12/10. I didn't come across a single flaw in the game. It was a very fun, challenging, interesting, engrossing, funny, intelligent and deep experience. The game improved on the formula of titles like Radiant Dawn & Shadow Dragon while still adhering to the principles of FE. The story was great, full of twists and turns, surprising and engrossing. It wasn't chock full of plot holes (unlike a highly rated AAA game of which the story was made to sound like it was written by a writer of the same caliber as Isaac Asimov or Robert Heinlein). The characters were well developed and their actions didn't conflict with their history(eg. A girl who was shut in and experimented on didn't end up being the most likable and sociable person around). There was a lot to unlock and explore in the game like support conversations that developed the characters further and side quests unlocked by . The game actually trusted you with things like the weapon selection, preparation for battle, training, lives of the characters. The animated cutscenes were done beautifully and didn't interrupt your gameplay at all. The game was as unforgiving as always and didn't try and help you or remind you of what you needed to do. I could go on praising the game but no amount of words will be enough.

If you like Tactical RPGs this game is an absolute must buy. This game alone justifies the price of the 3DS.

Started a new campaign in Lunatic difficulty.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

Started GRFS.
This like the BF3 of TPS's


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2013)

taking a small break from Borderlands2. playing Torchlight.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

finished Call of Juarez Gunslinger. 

Now on to Sleeping Dogs.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Started GRFS.
> This like the BF3 of TPS's



i liked the game...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 7, 2013)

GRFS? hehe


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

what hehe?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> GRFS? hehe



*G*host *R*econ : *F*uture *S*oldier
Whats so funny in it?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2013)

^ I loved that game  Especially the ability to use your teammates effectively B-) And that drone is just badass 

On topic:- Finished Remember me just now. While I could spot a few glitches,it was a great experience. The story was great.Presentation was very good as well. And loved how well the game ran. Constant 80 fps on high. Amazing.
A different story from the regular shoot em up of beat em ups rather  Combat was interesting(though slightly repetitive).Good game. Great concept. 8/10 for me.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2013)

I will start CoJ Gunslinger from today and On Metro LL now I'm onto rescuing Anna.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ I loved that game  Especially the ability to use your teammates effectively B-) And that drone is just badass
> 
> On topic:- Finished Remember me just now. While I could spot a few glitches,it was a great experience. The story was great.Presentation was very good as well. And loved how well the game ran. Constant 80 fps on high. Amazing.
> A different story from the regular shoot em up of beat em ups rather  Combat was interesting(though slightly repetitive).Good game. Great concept. 8/10 for me.



imma gonna start Remember me soon..



topgear said:


> I will start CoJ Gunslinger from today and On Metro LL now I'm onto rescuing Anna.



Enjoy CoJG. i loved it. 


Started Sleeping Dogs. 
Ran very well with high details, FXAA, no shadow.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

Started NFSMW 2012. It's been a long time coming. Click this to see a few screenshots and my opinion about the game


----------



## rst (Jun 8, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Started Remember me. Had the first memory  mixing scene. Not a game for the impatient
> Lets see how well this goes.





Jripper said:


> On topic:- Finished Remember me just now. While I could spot a few glitches,it was a great experience. The story was great.Presentation was very good as well. And loved how well the game ran. Constant 80 fps on high. Amazing.
> A different story from the regular shoot em up of beat em ups rather  Combat was interesting(though slightly repetitive).Good game. Great concept. 8/10 for me.



so you completed game in 3 days

Is it short game ??


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2013)

^ No I played a lot  game is not too long. But its not short either.
My playing hours were 9.30/10- 1.30 in the morning and 7 to 12 at night. Post exam time you see


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *G*host *R*econ : *F*uture *S*oldier
> Whats so funny in it?



Nothing is funny, everything is permitted. Just laughing at my noobness


----------



## rst (Jun 8, 2013)

started Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

Completed DmC


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed DmC



talking bout the new game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> talking bout the new game?


absolutely

DMC --> Devil May Cry
DmC --> Devil May Cry (2013)


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 9, 2013)

started Borderlands 1 met Dr. Zed


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

Metro LL : Reached Polis ( the peace conference )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

will start Vergil's Downfall DLC


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

^already out?? 

imma gonna play it.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 10, 2013)

Started crysis 3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

Trudging at a Snail's pace through GRFS Campaign


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^already out??
> 
> imma gonna play it.


yes


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

Borderlands 2 normal mode: completed. All side missions done. Even beat Terramorphous the invincible.

Now pushing on with "True Vault Hunter" mode.


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2013)

Max Payne 3 : he just got bald 
anyway impressive game. following bullets to the head is very satisfying...


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2013)

Metro LL : Completed.

Now Playing CoJ Gunslinger : Chapter 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2013)

DmC: Vergil's Downfall 
Now in Chapter 4...impressive gameplay & awesome Vergil's moves


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

Playing NFSMW:2012 and beat the Blacklist 3 member. My word the Bugatti Veyron is fast!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Try the henessey venom GT


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2013)

Completed Vergil's downfall..now collecting the missed items


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 13, 2013)

Finished prototype 2 and now just roaming around. Gonna resume Dead space 3 or max payne 3.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't know if this is offtopic or not because I didn't actually "play" the game. But managed to see a complete walkthrough of "The last of us".

I will buy a ps3/ps4 someday and play this game before I die. Its that good.
Never seen a game use acting and storytelling elements and mix them to take the experience to such a level. Damn..
10/10 is deserved. Hell a 12/10 is deserved.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished Crysis 1 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Don't know if this is offtopic or not because I didn't actually "play" the game. But managed to see a complete walkthrough of "The last of us".
> 
> I will buy a ps3/ps4 someday and play this game before I die. Its that good.
> Never seen a game use acting and storytelling elements and mix them to take the experience to such a level. Damn..
> 10/10 is deserved. Hell a 12/10 is deserved.


I hope u have played walking dead series


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished Crysis 3 few weeks ago. 
Started with Crysis2 [2011] couple of days ago. Currently on Level 4.[After the tectonic plate shift event.]
GFX is really awesome.Playing on Hardcore gfx setting.
In terms of gameplay its way better than Crysis3. [ Now I undertstand why you guys were cursing Crysis3.]



thetechfreak said:


> Playing NFSMW:2012 and beat the Blacklist 3 member. My word the Bugatti Veyron is fast!



I am on same spot , [ No wait , I think , I am on Level 2.]
The best car till now in terms of overall performance I found was McLaren.Super Awesome handling and damn good speed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2013)

Finished NFSMW2012. 

Yeah used the McLaren for quite some time, it's really good.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 14, 2013)

@Zangetsu Ofcourse. Played each episode of walking dead as soon as it released. Another great experience that one  Looking forward to the 400 days dlc.


----------



## rst (Jun 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Finished NFSMW2012.
> 
> Yeah used the McLaren for quite some time, it's really good.



Is there police helicopter chasing in the game ??
I didn't find such thing even at 6th wanted level.
I am at rival 8.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

sleeping dogs: upto the marriage level. 

pretty nice game. enjoying


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2013)

rst said:


> Is there police helicopter chasing in the game ??
> I didn't find such thing even at 6th wanted level.
> I am at rival 8.



no cop choppers.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 16, 2013)

Completed Sleeping Dogs. 


Spoiler



Winston's and Peegy's death wasn't cool.

Pendrew got trolled in the end.
Jackie got screwed badly.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

do you know theres a goddamn spoiler?? 



pratyush997 said:


> Completed Sleeping Dogs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



damn you. im still playing it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 16, 2013)

^ LOL Okay. 
Fixed last post


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

Finished Sniper Elite: V the second time; this time however with all assistance OFF, bullet trajectory to REALISTIC and enemy to ELITE: superbe experience. 15 mins. ago did a 3 for 1 kill and a 272 m headshot. fu*k yeah


----------



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2013)

Started playing Indigo prophecy yesterday. I am at about 70% through the game. The story is bloody brilliant.
The controls suck though  Reminds me of heavy rain. Gotta love quantic dreams.  Recommend this game to everyone who enjoys a good storyline. Not for the impatient.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Finished Sniper Elite: V the second time; this time however with all assistance OFF, bullet trajectory to REALISTIC and enemy to ELITE: superbe experience. 15 mins. ago did a 3 for 1 kill and a 272 m headshot. fu*k yeah



simply awesome game. i played it 3times. 


and then the Zombie DLC.  BAD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

Started Resident Evil 6 Leon's campaign


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 17, 2013)

Finished Dead space 3. I hope they make Dead space 4 and make isaac clarke return.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Resident Evil 6 Leon's campaign



about time you started this ... I thought you are playing Revelation  anyway, Leon's campaign is good but Aida's campaign sucks .. too much running away and puzzles but RE6's control is not good enough for this hope revelation fixes this as I'm going to start it soon.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 17, 2013)

Fifa fifa and fifa.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 17, 2013)

Completed Indigo Prophecy. The last few chapters were over the top and flawed. A needless romance was forced into the game and it broke the story in many ways. But till then,the game was absolutely superb. Controls sucked,but the story was good. Thrilling,engaging. A solid 8/10 for me. 2 points reduction because of the controls and the ending.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> about time you started this ... I thought you are playing Revelation  anyway, Leon's campaign is good but Aida's campaign sucks .. too much running away and puzzles but RE6's control is not good enough for this hope revelation fixes this as I'm going to start it soon.


so u completed RE6... this game is very long bcoz of so many different campaigns
right now I m in chapter 2: Leon's Campaign & also got to know about Ada's secret


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2013)

not the complete game but just Leon's campaign played as Halena ... now all of those above mentioned reason I might skip Ada's campaign but if the other campaigns are actioned packed I'll play those.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 18, 2013)

NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 E3 , 
Wanted level 8.
The game is way too easy to play.
Cars are good , and I specially love the way cars drift. That sound.  , but in terms of difficulty it s****.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 18, 2013)

Completed Heart of Swarm Campaign on Normal Difficulty in StarCraft 2. Reached Level 5 Terran in Training League. 9 Losses and 1 win


----------



## jasku (Jun 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Finished Sniper Elite: V the second time; this time however with all assistance OFF, bullet trajectory to REALISTIC and enemy to ELITE: superbe experience. 15 mins. ago did a 3 for 1 kill and a 272 m headshot. fu*k yeah



Is this the same game where on the last level you have to shoot the fuel tank lid of a rocket?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2013)

jasku said:


> Is this the same game where on the last level you have to shoot the fuel tank lid of a rocket?


Actually, thats the second-last level. In the last level you have to kill/eliminate Wolf.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> not the complete game but just Leon's campaign played as Halena ... now all of those above mentioned reason I might skip Ada's campaign but if the other campaigns are actioned packed I'll play those.



just complete the whole game once...so that it never remains in your pending list


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Completed Max Payne 3 and Starting Call of Juarez: Gunslinger.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2013)

Chapter 3 :Leon's Campaign


----------



## jasku (Jun 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Actually, thats the second-last level. In the last level you have to kill/eliminate Wolf.



My bad, yes how do you guys like this game so much, it was fun initially, dont you think it get a bit monotonous? It was challenging for me, but got boring after while, finished the game though!


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 20, 2013)

Started Borderlands 2, played for 15hours. I am on Plan B mission now  Seems like this game is going to take quite some time to finish.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

^^ the main game is smaller than B1 but there's plenty opf DLCs avaiabke for BL2 now, so that should give a much longer game play time.



Zangetsu said:


> just complete the whole game once...so that it never remains in your pending list



ok, I'll try


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sniper Elite action: was playing the Kill tally. At 5th wave, an enemy was firing RPGs on me. I aimed at him and fired. The bullet went and struck the RPG itself and it blastek in the launcher itself


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

^

the game has some pretty clandestine missions, and since its a single guy against the Nazis, it ups the tempo [or downs it if you want ]

Finished Remember Me

the game gets kinda repetitive towards the end, and once you get habituated to the Combo keys, the fights are a breeze. 

but some of the level designs are stunning and Unreal Engine really stands out. even though its DX9.

i felt the ending was a bit too abrupt and certainly didnt do justice to the story. it feels like, towards the end the game was finished in a hurry, just to stay in deadline. 

anyway, i finished the game and Shift+Del'd it. 

deserves at least one playthrough.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2013)

Finished Dead Space 3 have begun Jurassic Park the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2013)

finished Sleeping Dogs.

now time for SR III


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> now time for SR III


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2013)

^^SRIII ?

completed Leon's Campaign 
now start Chris Campaign


----------



## Jripper (Jun 23, 2013)

^ Saints Row the 3rd I think.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah Saints Row III


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Started with BulletStorm ,.
Nice graphics.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 23, 2013)

Started Split second....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

Chapter 3: Chris campaign


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 24, 2013)

Castelian campaign starting in 1399 - Europa Universalis III


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 24, 2013)

Reached 19th Spot in Bronze League on SC2.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Started with BulletStorm ,.
> Nice graphics.



graphics???

the gameplay man.. you'll play the game over and over just to explore the various ways to make mince meat out of NPCs


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the gameplay man.. you'll play the game over and over just to explore the various ways to make mince meat out of NPCs



i guess he just started the game. yet to make proper use of the leash.

completed the game many times just to clear up the challenges. some of them are extreme (verbal).


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> graphics???
> 
> the gameplay man.. you'll play the game over and over just to explore the various ways to make mince meat out of NPCs



I mean the visuals.They are awesome.
And now , since I have been playing the game for a li'l while I must say the gameplay is addictive.
{ Using the leash to draw the enemies and then kick the sh** out of the'm. }


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Started with BulletStorm ,.
> Nice graphics.



is this game good? 
the developer is same who ported GOW (pc)


----------



## jasku (Jun 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> is this game good?
> the developer is same who ported GOW (pc)



The game is an absolute blast, must play!


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 24, 2013)

jasku said:


> The game is an absolute blast, must play!



"One of the game's unique features is the "skillshot" gameplay system, which rewards the player for killing opponents in the most creative and destructive ways possible, from killing an enemy in midair to pushing an enemy into a carnivorous plant to executing an enemy after shooting him in the testicl*s. "


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> "One of the game's unique features is the "skillshot" gameplay system, which rewards the player for killing opponents in the most creative and destructive ways possible, from killing an enemy in midair to *pushing an enemy into a carnivorous plant* to executing an enemy after shooting him in the testicl*s. "



pulling the enemy with leash then kicking him was my fav, followed by the bold part.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

my most favorite part was run&jump and run&slide


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2013)

Completed:

1. Shank

Was a good game. The endless supply of supersized enemies really made life difficult. The boss fights were rather good and esp. enjoyed the last boss 

2. Borderlands 2: True Vault Hunter Mode

Another great game by Gearbox. The true vault hunter mode is similar to the normal mode but here the enemies themselves level up with us and become harder to kill. Reached level 50 halfway through this playthrough. Really enjoyed the game.
PS: When one plays this is co-op mode, both the loot and the enemies become a whole lot tougher to kill!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

Chapter 4: Chris Campaign..although 5 chapters but each chapter is 1.5~2hrs long



jasku said:


> The game is an absolute blast, must play!



Hmm..will play it for sure then


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> 2. Borderlands 2: True Vault Hunter Mode
> 
> Another great game by *Gearbox*.


 

---> Batman AC - Mission: Retrieving Cure from Joker.


----------



## jasku (Jun 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> "One of the game's unique features is the "skillshot" gameplay system, which rewards the player for killing opponents in the most creative and destructive ways possible, from killing an enemy in midair to pushing an enemy into a carnivorous plant to executing an enemy after shooting him in the testicl*s. "





harshilsharma63 said:


> pulling the enemy with leash then kicking him was my fav, followed by the bold part.





topgear said:


> my most favorite part was run&jump and run&slide



Yes, yes and yes!.. The games like a said was a breath of fresh air when it came, the combat system, guns are all awesome. Heck even the cheesy dialogues were hilarious most times. This was a total roller coaster ride, fast paced action and entertaining.



thetechfreak said:


> Completed:
> 
> 1. Shank
> 
> ...



Shank 1 was fun, and yes I am sucker for cell shaded graphics, enjoyed the button mashing fights, and the final battle was pretty tough, quite satisfying to defeat the boss man. I started Shank 2 immediately after completing the prequel, but did not find it as interesting, and left it as is, maybe should have put in a filler.

BL series is a full paisa vasool series, with longer than average play times, completing all side missions. We started the BL2 coop with members of another forum, some of em are members here too, reached lvl 24, and then everyone got busy, gotta resume it, or started it alone 

Started FC Blood Dragon, good fun the first couple missions.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 25, 2013)

Completed NFS HP 2010, Started Remember Me. 
Now I'm stuck where she is supposed to defeat the Zorn Robot. 
I reached episode 3 in like 2 Hours


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

jasku said:


> Yes, yes and yes!.. The games like a said was a breath of fresh air when it came, the combat system, guns are all awesome. Heck even the *cheesy dialogues* were hilarious most times. This was a total roller coaster ride, fast paced action and entertaining



Especially the "disagreeable person disposable unit"


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finished Jurassic Park the Game now will start Remember Me.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2013)

@ pratyush hit the zorn robot with the spammer. And when it jumps to hit you,dodge it. The robot will get its hand stuck to the ground. Hit the joint of the arm with the spammer and it will fall off. Eventually you'll be able to defeat it.


----------



## rst (Jun 27, 2013)

started "Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City"

After playing 2 hours,I realized that it is the worst RE game


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jripper said:


> @ pratyush hit the zorn robot with the spammer. And when it jump to hit you,dodge it. The robot will get its hand stuck to the ground. Hit the joint of the arm with the spammer and it will fall off. Eventually you'll be able to defeat it.


Hmm Will try it soon


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finished Call of Jaurez: Gunslinger and Started Remember me and wow very nice graphics it got and a different kind of game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished Call of Jaurez: Gunslinger and Started Remember me and wow very nice graphics it got and *a different kind of game*.



yeah.. for the first few levels..

will become repetitive soon


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 28, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Q0ZCgSf.jpg?1

Having hell lotsa fun with this. Love Deadpool, hope he gets an awesome movie soon. Humor's sooo good, doesn't feel like it's just slapped into it. Genuinely funny. Gameplay's good, nothing groundbreaking. Great game for this drought (gaming) season. [*koff* Uttarakhand *koff*]

EDIT: Some moar.

*i.imgur.com/7xYwRlr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/evAj5ur.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gZtSb8R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d5oPLZ7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jdaZOya.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Having hell lotsa fun with this. Love Deadpool, hope he gets an awesome movie soon. Humor's sooo good, doesn't feel like it's just slapped into it. Genuinely funny. Gameplay's good, nothing groundbreaking. Great game for this drought (gaming) season. [*koff* Uttarakhand *koff*]
> 
> EDIT: Some moar.



screenshots channel bro... 

anyway, is the game fun enough?? been reading too many negative comments about it being repetitive...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah.. for the first few levels..
> 
> will become repetitive soon



Thx for ruining the rest game for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2013)

Chapter 5: Chris Campaign


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Thx for ruining the rest game for me.



oops. 

anyway, just play it as if you never read my comment. the game is okayish overall..


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Thx for ruining the rest game for me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 29, 2013)

Guys, I highly recommend playing Deadpool. It's darn funny, I mean it! F*** 'em critics, this game is great! Sure it isn't Arkham City level, but it comes close. But you HAVE to play it for Nolan North's performance and awesomeness. Just loving the shyt outta this game. They even mock the game itself. 

PLAY IT!


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2013)

Playing Subway surfers on PC nowadays. 
Very interesting...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jun 29, 2013)

Completed NFS: Most Wanted for Android


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Europa Universalis III*

Ming campaign: The bureaucratic faction are proving a major pain. I can't even adjust the sliders to reduce the Bureaucratic influence in favour of the Temple faction without risking destabilizing my country. Looks like I'll need to wait to let my stability rise to 3 before I do anything. I've entered a series of alliances and warned Tibet and Sukhothai so that as soon as someone trips up I can enter war and gain new territory without the Bureaucrats interfering. Because of them Manchu is quickly colonizing all the horde lands. On the other hand my manpower has been increased. 

*Civilization V*

Japanese Campaign: After a brief war with Sweden I managed to capture Sigtuna. Built a Great Library and Temple of Artemis. Founded Osaka after Kyoto. Now I need to focus on getting faith and start building my army again.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I highly recommend playing Deadpool. It's darn funny, I mean it! F*** 'em critics, this game is great! Sure it isn't Arkham City level, but it comes close. But you HAVE to play it for Nolan North's performance and awesomeness. Just loving the shyt outta this game. They even mock the game itself.
> 
> PLAY IT!



Nolan North is the Vocals of Deadpool????? 

damn why didnt someone say it earlier??? imma gonna get it ASAP!   

thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## ratzee199 (Jul 1, 2013)

A lot of games to finish....my entire 2013 will get over to complete all these old titles...and a newer bunch will come...
sigh...
anyways...here's the list
1> Farcry 3: Blood Dragon
2> Crysis 3
3> Bioshock Infinite
4> Dead Space 3
5> Metro last Light
6> Company of Heroes 2
7> Deadpool
8> Deponia
9> Chaos in Deponia
10> Ruse
11> Quantum Conundrum
12> Darksiders 2
13> Mafia 2
14> Alan Wake
15> Anno 2070
16> Brutal Legend
17> Starcroaft 2: Heart of Swarm
18> Dark SOuls Prepare to Die edition
19> Endless Space
20> Call of Juarej:Gunslinger
21> The Night of the Rabbit...


----------



## shyamsn00 (Jul 1, 2013)

Minesweeper forever!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 1, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> A lot of games to finish....my entire 2013 will get over to complete all these old titles...and a newer bunch will come...
> sigh...
> anyways...here's the list
> 1> Farcry 3: Blood Dragon
> ...



I know the feel of clearing the backlog. I'm pretty sure you won't complete all of it. I still need to complete GRFS, BS2 and Sleeping Dogs.

Currently playing Cryostasis, thanks to *topgear*. Yep, this game is amazing. Atmosphere rivals Metro's. If anyone hasn't played it, I highly recommend.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

if you have liked Cryostasis then do try Nosferatu next .. there's not much horror ( actually any ) games that can stand against this.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2013)

I am playing Darksiders 2 , but finding it kinda hard to complete. I mean it seems way too exhausting. What kind of game genre does it falls in ?? I have never played anything like this ago*


----------



## rst (Jul 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am playing Darksiders 2 , but finding it kinda hard to complete. I mean it seems way too exhausting. What kind of game genre does it falls in ?? I have never played anything like this ago*



It is "hack and slash" game
Other games of this category are devil may cry series 

Its really good game


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am playing Darksiders 2 , but finding it kinda hard to complete. I mean it seems way too exhausting. What kind of game genre does it falls in ?? I have never played anything like this ago*



It got some role-playing elements too!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2013)

Play from Darksiders 1. You will find 2 easier.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2013)

Also DS1 got a good story and amazing gameplay. 
War's voice in DS1 just fits well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

now in Ada Wong Chapter 4


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Finished Remember me last night and i found this game fantastic atleast on story part. Now gonna start Metro: Last light. In 1st metro i got bad ending.


----------



## rst (Jul 2, 2013)

Started Tomb Raider
Great graphics and sound effect
It looks like a Hollywood movie


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just finished COJ gunslinger. Awesome game  reminded me of a game called 'Outlaws' which I used to play as a kid. Kindled my nostalgia. sob..  : D


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Play from Darksiders 1. You will find 2 easier.



Okay , I will try that.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 2, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> In 1st metro i got bad ending.


Metro 2033 has multiple endings?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Metro 2033 has multiple endings?



Yes it is if you help other people and refuse to take things to do good work maybe you get good ending.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Farcry 3.. 



Spoiler



f**king


 awesome game..
Nice ending too..
Dishonored ( very beatiful stealth game)
currently playing max Payne 3


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

no , not with Citra for heaven's sake


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah obviously not.. I chose friends..


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Also DS1 got a good story and amazing gameplay.
> War's voice in DS1 just fits well.



which game bro?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2013)

finished Saints Row III, both endings. very funny game. and both endings are good. the last boss fights are enjoyable and massive in scale. 

started Deadpool. awesomely funny dialogues + character devlepment but the game mechanics is truly boring, like so many hack n slash games before. the fights dumb down really soon.

and nolan north's voice acting is top notch. yet again.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finished Saints Row III, both endings. very funny game. and both endings are good. the last boss fights are enjoyable and massive in scale.
> 
> started Deadpool. awesomely funny dialogues + character devlepment but the game mechanics is truly boring, like so many hack n slash games before. the fights dumb down really soon.
> 
> and nolan north's voice acting is top notch. yet again.



deadpool in PC?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> deadpool in PC?



Check his siggy, he have PS3. You are not the only one with PS3.


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2013)

Deadpool is also for PC , right?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes Deadpool is for PC too.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Completed MW2 today.. was a long backlog..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Nearly completed Dead Space 2 but as my HDD has gone caput so waiting for the new HDD to try to retrieve the data and send it to RMA.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Yes it is if you help other people and refuse to take things to do good work maybe you get good ending.



Ok. I didn't help people & I thought I got the good ending where he 


Spoiler



nukes the creatures from the tower



What is the other ending then in Metro 2033?   I've already uninstalled it &  I don't think I want to play the game again. Not played Last light yet.



Gen.Libeb said:


> Ok. I didn't help people & I thought I got the good ending where he
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Chaitanya said:


> Completed MW2 today.. was a long backlog..


COD Modern Warfare 2 ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nearly completed Dead Space 2 but as my HDD has gone caput so waiting for the new HDD to try to retrieve the data and send it to RMA.


Which HDD did you buy? WD ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Which HDD did you buy? WD ?



Yes..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> COD Modern Warfare 2 ?



Yeah Played all others barring this one..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> deadpool in PC?



Yes.Available on Steam,TBP & Amazon


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

reached a point in far cry 3 where i can't play in front of parents had to quickly alt f4...........damn.......i was really scared.........

on hold:
tomb raider SE
alan wake
gta 4
assassin creed
skyrim
hitman absolution


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> reached a point in far cry 3 where i can't play in front of parents had to quickly alt f4...........damn.......i was really scared.........
> 
> on hold:
> tomb raider SE
> ...



Citra  ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Citra  ?



damn right at one point i was fighting that hilariously big monster and the second i winked wtf ...... all that.........


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What is the other ending then in Metro 2033?   I've already uninstalled it &  I don't think I want to play the game again. Not played Last light yet.



Hmmm you don't have to play the whole game lol just youtube it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah obviously not.. I chose friends..



great choice and same here.



gta0gagan said:


> reached a point in far cry 3 where i can't play in front of parents had to quickly alt f4...........damn.......i was really scared.........
> 
> on hold:
> tomb raider SE
> ...



Kids 

Anyay, Today I'm going to start a legendary game - Half life 1 - never played it before.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> great choice and same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Black Mesa release?


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

I've the new black mesa [ got on dec ] but still I want to try the old original legendary HL1.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 5, 2013)

AFAIK Black mesa is re-textured HL1. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> AFAIK Black mesa is re-textured HL1. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope, its fully developed from scratch. New textures, models and reimagined map and new dialogues.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> AFAIK Black mesa is re-textured HL1. Correct me if I'm wrong.



this should be good : ( from wiki site )



> *Black Mesa (formerly Black Mesa: Source) is a Half-Life 2 total conversion remaking of Valve Software's award-winning PC game, Half-Life. *
> 
> Utilizing the Source engine, Black Mesa will reintroduce the player as Doctor Gordon Freeman, along with the original cast of memorable characters and environments seen in Half-Life. Black Mesa was built and founded on the basis that Half-Life: Source didn't fully live up to the potential of a Source engine port of Half-Life. As such, Black Mesa was founded to fully reconstruct the Half-Life universe utilizing Source to its fullest potential in terms of art detail, level sizes and code features. It should be noted that the project is being built from the ground up and is not a simple port of Half Life maps and models into the Source Engine. The idea is to remake the storyline used in Half Life into a new polished Source Engine version with new models, maps, soundtrack, voice acting and textures.


----------



## rst (Jul 5, 2013)

completed Tomb Raider
Really,it is one of the best game of 2013


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2013)

I will start Half life 1 too. Never played it. Just keep hearing about it and half life 2.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2013)

Planning to Start with "Assasin's Creed" , but I don't have the first release of it.
I have Assasin's Creed II , Assasin's Creed III and Brotherhood { Borrowed from a friend }.
Do you guys recommend starting with II or should I get the first part and play it ??

--------------------------------------;
In the meanwhile ,
Ghost Recon Future Soldier : Evading the Snipers in GraveYard after destroying the Artillery. "I love this game, " 
Crysis 2 : Destroying Ghould's whereabout/documents from the Warehouse at coast.
NFSMW 2012 : Left playing at level 2 , { It's boring }.


----------



## Flash (Jul 5, 2013)

^ You'll get the Crux of the AC series, if you start with AC1 - Coz the conversations between Desmond & Doc | Altair & Al Mualim will explain more on Assassins Vs Templars battle.
AC2 is the continuation of where AC1 left off. So, suggest you to play AC1.

Playing Altair is different than Ezio/Connor. Since AC1 is the first game many of the game mechanisms were simpler. You will only have short sword/long sword through out the game.
If you play AC1 after finishing the rest of AC - you will find it very boring because of the limitations when compared with the latter.

I still remember my first "Leap of faith" in AC1..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> great choice and same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude i m not a kid but the fact of matter is i can't play these games infront of my parents that's y i always leave this stuff away from my comp if my parents c me doing all these even once i will never be able to use comp again.........

guys i already completed half life 1 what should i play next on half life series there are many titles............



Rishi. said:


> Planning to Start with "Assasin's Creed" , but I don't have the first release of it.
> I have Assasin's Creed II , Assasin's Creed III and Brotherhood { Borrowed from a friend }.
> Do you guys recommend starting with II or should I get the first part and play it ??
> 
> ...



i m surprised u waited till lvl 2 to leave game its hell boring i only play the game when i wana feel like racin

assasin creed 1 is recommended first from me let's w8 for other's comment..........


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> --------------------------------------;
> In the meanwhile ,
> Ghost Recon Future Soldier : Evading the Snipers in GraveYard after destroying the Artillery. "I love this game, "
> Crysis 2 : Destroying Ghould's whereabout/documents from the Warehouse at coast.
> NFSMW 2012 : Left playing at level 2 , { It's boring }.



1.Hell yeah very beautiful Third person shooter..

2.

3. Boring ?? U mad bro, no?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m surprised u waited till lvl 2 to leave game its hell boring i only play the game when i wana feel like racin


Same here , its just that I feel like racing a lot more so kept on winning races and got to 2nd place. never played this game for sake of completion. Just to fulfiil the desire to play a graphic intense racing enviornment.
There's no storyline at all.What a waste of Most Wanted's name.



Chaitanya said:


> 1.Hell yeah very beautiful Third person shooter..
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3. Boring ?? U mad bro, no?



3.Yes , boring in terms of gameplay. If you have played Most Wanted 2005 a lot then you'll know the reason why.
This game is all about completing races ,one after the other. No manual gears,No slow-mo speed brakers , no cop-cars flying in the air when you perform stunts. { Infact , in Most Wanted Original you can actually perform hell lots of stunts if you the handling well.  }

Other than that , its awesome in terms of graphics , handling and effects. I hate the Crash scenes though. It was damn stupid to put th'm there in middle of the gameplay.



gta0gagan said:


> dude i m not a kid but the fact of matter is i can't play these games infront of my parents that's y i always leave this stuff away from my comp if my parents c me doing all these even once i will never be able to use comp again.........
> 
> guys i already completed half life 1 what should i play next on half life series there are many titles............
> 
> ...





> You'll get the Crux of the AC series, if you start with AC1 - Coz the conversations between Desmond & Doc | Altair & Al Mualim will explain more on Assassins Vs Templars battle.
> AC2 is the continuation of where AC1 left off. So, suggest you to play AC1.
> 
> Playing Altair is different than Ezio/Connor. Since AC1 is the first game many of the game mechanisms were simpler. You will only have short sword/long sword through out the game.
> ...


How is it in terms of Graphics , and does it takes too long to complete . ??
Desperately willing to play AC3 and higher because I have heard a lot about their graphics and awesome gameplays.I just can't wait to play th'm , unfortunately don't get much time to play to complete right from beginning..


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude i m not a kid but the fact of matter is i can't play these games infront of my parents that's y i always leave this stuff away from my comp if my parents c me doing all these even once i will never be able to use comp again.........



no hard feelings buddy 



> guys i already completed half life 1 what should i play next on half life series there are many titles............
> 
> i m surprised u waited till lvl 2 to leave game its hell boring i only play the game when i wana feel like racin
> 
> assasin creed 1 is recommended first from me let's w8 for other's comment..........



HL2, Ep1 and EP2 - though HL2 is a must play and I've not played Ac1 yet but started my journey of Ac series with AC2 though to me the best game in this series is AC BrotherHood.



Chaitanya said:


> 1.Hell yeah very beautiful Third person shooter..
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3. Boring ?? U mad bro, no?



even I find NFSMW 2012 boring but a second playthrugh is pending though


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2013)

Reached Chapter 9 in Hotline Miami.



			
				 Chaitanya said:
			
		

> 3. Boring ?? U mad bro, no?


 It's probably the worst driving game ever made. The handling is too bad. Feels like someone else is driving your car.


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> How is it in terms of Graphics , and does it takes too long to complete . ??
> Desperately willing to play AC3 and higher because I have heard a lot about their graphics and awesome gameplays.I just can't wait to play th'm , unfortunately don't get much time to play to complete right from beginning..


AC1 graphics were praised at its time because of the Anvil engine. When compared to other AC games, the world is small and if you stick to MAIN missions, you will complete it very soon. 
You will play as Altair in AC:Revelations for some time. So if you play AC1 - you will find it continuous.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

AC1 graphics are still very good even for today.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

*Completed*

Metro Last Light: Great game. Will play it again someday

Bioshock Infinite: Good game but 2 guns capacity sucked big time for me. Rest  was decent.

*On hold*
Hitman Absolution

Tomb Raider

Darksiders 2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Metro LL good enough to be added in Must Play or Should Play list ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Metro LL good enough to be added in Must Play or Should Play list ??



yup
In most areas, its better than Metro 2033
Some would say otherwise, but still its better in most sense.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Piyush said:


> yup
> In most areas, its better than Metro 2033
> Some would say otherwise, but still its better in most sense.



Must Play or Should Play List ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Must Play or Should Play List ??



For any type of FPS lover:  must play
for everybody else, its upto them


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

OK Will add it tomorrow.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 6, 2013)

Completed Tomb Raider just now. Pretty nice game   7/10

I'll start Half Life 2 next.  Haven't played the first one  so do I need to play that first to enjoy the 2nd more ?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 6, 2013)

Finished Remember Me will now play Silent Hill 2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 6, 2013)

Playing "The Walking Dead". reached episode 5.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 6, 2013)

Completed Mass Effect 3 : Citadel  This is a Must-Buy DLC.
Completed Mass Effect 3 : Leviathan - Crappy DLC,Gives little info about the Reapers,Not worth buying
Completed Mass effect 3 :From Ashes.Small DLC.Short missions.Only buy if you love Protheans and need another Biotic squad member


Going to start Mass Effect 3 : Omega


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2013)

Started The Walking dead episode 1


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Completed Mass Effect 3 : Citadel  This is a Must-Buy DLC.
> Completed Mass Effect 3 : Leviathan - Crappy DLC,Gives little info about the Reapers,Not worth buying
> Completed Mass effect 3 :From Ashes.Small DLC.Short missions.Only buy if you love Protheans and need another Biotic squad member
> 
> ...



Darn, that's some good amount of DLCs. How much did it cost?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 6, 2013)

Started aoe II . Played the tutorials. Nice game.

Shiva

Can somebody suggest me a game for a graphically weak (running GeForce 210 ) computer. I know that there's a must play games thread but I don't know whether it will run on the computer. 

Thanks in Advance,

Shiva


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Started aoe II . Played the tutorials. Nice game.
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...



Try WALKING DEAD series

I just completed The Walking dead episode 1


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't like horror games. 

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dude, try it for once, you'll love it emotionally.

Dude, try it for once, you'll love it emotionally.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2013)

Completed Batman Arkham City.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Started aoe II . Played the tutorials. Nice game.
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...



Always ask in the respective thread mentioning your Config to get favorable reply. In this case ask in Will this Game Run in My Configuration Thread or Game Suggestion Thread.


----------



## rst (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Dude, try it for once, you'll love it emotionally.
> 
> Dude, try it for once, you'll love it emotionally.



yeah
Absolutely true
Now I am get addicted to this game

Started The Walking dead episode 2


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn, that's some good amount of DLCs. How much did it cost?



Nothing


----------



## rst (Jul 7, 2013)

completed  "The Walking dead episode 2"


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2013)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier Completed. 
An awesome game, with pretty nice graphics and game-play. Would definitely suggest it to anyone looking for modern spec. ops game.
The length of story is also good , and the game is not very much difficult either. 


Spoiler



Although , I feel they should have given some some detailed video scenes at the end. I just didn't like the way how it ends.


----------



## rst (Jul 8, 2013)

Started  "The Walking dead episode 3"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Started 'Borderlands 2'.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started 'Borderlands 2'.



On Steam?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 8, 2013)

Finished Sniper Elite V2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> On Steam?



No, the *ahem* version 



furious_gamer said:


> Finished Sniper Elite V2.



that's hell of a game! Try 'Kill tally' with realistic simulation and no assistance, you'll love it more than the campaign itself


----------



## rst (Jul 8, 2013)

I am shocked by the death of Cayley in the game (The Walking dead episode 3)


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 8, 2013)

^^ yes i too and i almost had with her. so sad


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Completed RE 6 & also Dead Space 3 DLC: Awakened

Started RE:Revelations (now in chapter 4)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

rst said:


> I am shocked by the death of Cayley in the game (The Walking dead episode 3)





kapilove77 said:


> ^^ yes i too and i almost had with her. so sad



Please refrain from posting spoilers publicly without spoiler tags. There are many members here who haven't played the game yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2013)

Finished Hotline Miami. A really good gave. Loved the violence and the story line. The soundtrack is also pretty good


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Unknown*

I just started playing a game I have reasons for not naming, but for now all I can say is that the game designers seem to have made decisions so that the player feels as much as the protagonist as possible. 

*Kid Icarus Uprising*

Finished everything up to chapter 9 in intensity setting 5.

*Ni No Kuni*

Recruited Swaine into my party. 

*Victoria II*

Started a british campaign. Entered a war against France and Netherlands and another against Prussia to defend my ally Belgium. Focused on building doom stacks in British India and defense stacks in British Canada. Russia declared war on me trying to get my north american territories. Looks like I'll have to leave the US-British Canadian border undefended for now.

*Europa Universalis III*

Ming Campaign: Westernized to Oriental. Now to spend time stamping out rebellions.

*Total War Shogun 2: Fall of the Samurai*

Started a Tosa campaign. Captured Iyo and Sanuki.


----------



## rst (Jul 8, 2013)

Started " The Walking dead episode 4"


----------



## rst (Jul 10, 2013)

Started " The Walking dead episode 5"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

RE:Revelations: now in chapter 6


----------



## rst (Jul 10, 2013)

completed " The Walking dead episode 5"

Finally the great series is over


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 11, 2013)

rst said:


> completed " The Walking dead episode 5"
> 
> Finally the great series is over



How abt "walking dead 400 days" ?


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> How abt "walking dead 400 days" ?



Stared walking dead 400 days

It has different story and 5  characters(3 men,2 women)
Its nice to play the game by 5 different character(all have their own story)


----------



## joe (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,

Just finished Metro Last Light.  Wow what a game!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

Chapter 8: RE Revelations



rst said:


> Stared walking dead 400 days
> 
> It has different story and 5  characters(3 men,2 women)
> Its nice to play the game by 5 different character(all have their own story)



wow...will play this 
how long is the game?


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> wow...will play this
> how long is the game?


Completed " walking dead 400 days"

Each character story is short
So total length of game is similar to its previous series


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2013)

finished gta 4 and alan wake in my opinion gta 4 has even less story than vice city..........wtf......(vice city was much better and san andreas had much more options than gta 4 still idk why it is 15 gb maybe cause of tv and radio)

and alan wake one of the best game i have ever played a new concept than the typical fps horror.....

considering to start mass effect series any intro would be helpful here don't even know a single thing except the movie i have watched on mass effect........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> considering to start mass effect series any intro would be helpful here don't even know a single thing except the movie i have watched on mass effect........


gameranand know very well about Mass Effect (I guess he completed DLC's also)


----------



## Jripper (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Tip:- Play from mass effect one. And visit mass effect wikia frequently. Bookmark it if needed. And try to choose your class wisely. Take your time with the game. You CANNOT/SHOULD NOT rush through mass effect.  I personally played as a sentinel(mix of shooting and biotic abilities like telekinesis etc B-) ).

And do all side missions and one major tip is: You have to interact with other characters and either be a good guy or a bad guy. The tip is either be a completely good guy(paragon) or a completely bad guy(renegade). Don't get stuck in the middle because later in the game you won't be able to handle some situations if you do not have enough paragon or renegade points. 

Apart from that,happy gaming. This is one hell of a series


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 11, 2013)

Finished COD: MW2 in Recruit difficulty. This game is too short, finished in <8 hours.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 11, 2013)

Finished Metro Last light with bad ending and Started Medal of Honor: Warfighter.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Finished COD: MW2 in Recruit difficulty. This game is too short, finished in <8 hours.



Agreed.. but not as pumping or indulging as MW / MW3


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 12, 2013)

finished these: 
Hitman Absolution, 
Deapool, 
The Walking dead 400 days dlc, 
Deadlight


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

^ How's Deadpool?
Is it reminiscent of any game?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Is it reminiscent of any game?



Nope. You'll be laughing the whole time. IF you know what Deadpool is.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nope. You'll be laughing the whole time. IF you know what Deadpool is.


Yeah, am aware of breaking the fourth wall.. 
I meant the gameplay mechanism.. I knew it's a TPS, but other things/?


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ How's Deadpool?
> Is it reminiscent of any game?



Average game.



Chaitanya said:


> Agreed.. but not as pumping or indulging as MW / MW3



Started with MW1.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

As I have lost all my saves of each and every game so I am going to start XCOM Enemy Unknown Again.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Started with MW1.



That was my first full fleged modern FPS (played CS prior to that)...

Till date love that game..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2013)

Reached level 9 in Borderlands 2. Its getting repetite


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Reached level 9 in Borderlands 2. Its getting repetite



U playing as .....


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> As I have lost all my saves of each and every game so I am going to start XCOM Enemy Unknown Again.



HL1 save files lost though I will play it later but today will start either Deadpool or Grid 2 - hope the arcade control works this time


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> HL1 save files lost though I will play it later but today will start either Deadpool or Grid 2 - hope the arcade control works this time



I am not just talking about 1 game save but my entire save files of all the games which were more than 10GB. All of it gone because of HDD crash.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> my entire save files of all the games which were more than 10GB.


Oh my God!!
Now I know why your name has gamer in front


----------



## rst (Jul 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am not just talking about 1 game save but my entire save files of all the games which were more than 10GB. All of it gone because of HDD crash.



Thats why i keep my games (and their saves) in external HDD


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 13, 2013)

just finished sniper ghost warrior 2 in 4 hrs in medium level..!!!

now will try the extreme level..!!!

nxt far cry 3.....!!!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> just finished sniper ghost warrior 2 in 4 hrs in medium level..!!!  now will try the extreme level..!!!  nxt far cry 3.....!!!!!


  can you tell me how is Sniper ghost Warrior 2? I played first few levels but then gave it up.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> just finished sniper ghost warrior 2 in 4 hrs in medium level..!!!



Is it that short??

@harshilsharma63 : which character u chose for playing B2??
Gave up all characters & ended happily for a " badass GUNZERKER"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Is it that short??
> 
> @harshilsharma63 : which character u chose for playing B2??
> Gave up all characters & ended happily for a " badass GUNZERKER"



sorry for not replying. I'm playing as the "assassin".


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> sorry for not replying. I'm playing as the "assassin".



try as Gunzerker..
Badass & enjoyable...(you regenerate health & bullets in "Gunzerkering" mode)


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 14, 2013)

Finished *Resident Evil : Revelations*. Now Enjoying *Mortal Kombat :Komplete Edition* with roomies.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

so how is the game Resident Evil : Revelations ? can you post a short 2 line description ? Do you recommend playing it and is this better than RE6 ?

BTW, anybody played Dark ??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2013)

Started with FarCry 3.
Loving this game, the graphics as well as the game-play is interesting. Though it's taking toll on CPU.
I feel it looks better than Crysis 3.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

rst said:


> Thats why i keep my games (and their saves) in external HDD



Yeah well HDDs are not reliable anymore. From now on I'll store on Cloud based services. 

Anyway
Started GRID 2. Good game.


----------



## rst (Jul 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> so how is the game Resident Evil : Revelations ? can you post a short 2 line description ? Do you recommend playing it and is this better than RE6 ?
> 
> BTW, anybody played Dark ??



Its definitely better than RE 6
its good RE game after RE4 ,RE5

In this game ,Jill is the main character
Also you can play as Parker (in Parker and Jessica mission),
Chris(in Chris and Jessica mission) and Keith (in Keith and Quint mission)

I think in scary department ,its best RE game


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> That was my first full fleged modern FPS (played CS prior to that)...
> 
> Till date love that game..



Pretty good game. But I don't think it was any bigger than MW2, finished it in 6.5hrs. Anyways started with the COD1.



gameranand said:


> I am not just talking about 1 game save but my entire save files of all the games which were more than 10GB. All of it gone because of HDD crash.



Lesson No. 1: Always mirror your important data in two or more storage devices.



Chaitanya said:


> try as Gunzerker..
> Badass & enjoyable...(you regenerate health & bullets in "Gunzerkering" mode)



How to change character?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Lesson No. 1: Always mirror your important data in two or more storage devices.



I did but you can blame it on my bad luck. Both my HDD and external HDD crashed. I mean external HDD was not working until I format it, I tried to make it run on Linux, other installations and what not but no avail.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I did but you can blame it on my bad luck. Both my HDD and external HDD crashed. I mean external HDD was not working until I format it, I tried to make it run on Linux, other installations and what not but no avail.



Crashed at the same time? You could have restored your data using some of the powerful Data recovery software.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Crashed at the same time? You could have backup your data using some of the powerful Data recovery software.



Tried and failed.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Tried and failed.



Just your luck. Sh!t happens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> How to change character?



At main menu there is a option select character... (dat is damn easy u cud hav just checked menus itself )


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2013)

^^ having played as all available class in BL2, i'll say Salvador is most fun because of the crazy shooting + dual grenade skill (carpet bomb everything). Axton and Gaige are suitable for those who like a pair of extra hands (or guns) but steals the satisfaction as well as making the game easy. maya if elemental while turning enemies into allies (turning a boss against his minions) and zero for sniper specialist as melee is limited. loved kreig for the absolute insane melee damage.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

sam said:


> ^^ having played as all available class in BL2, i'll say Salvador is most fun because of the crazy shooting + dual grenade skill



 Mee too BTW wat level u reached ?? Me still @ 30


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Mee too BTW wat level u reached ?? Me still @ 30



23 for salvador. off to caustic caverns.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2013)

Having a hard time killing Thurian in ME 1 . Should try some cheats .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 14, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Having a hard time killing *Thurian* in ME 1 . Should try some cheats .



* Thorian


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> so how is the game Resident Evil : Revelations ? can you post a short 2 line description ? Do you recommend playing it and is this better than RE6 ?
> 
> BTW, anybody played Dark ??


Resident Evil Revelations is far more better than recent releases of the franchise. old Resident Evil styled gameplay. I would rate it 7/10.

Also started *Remember Me*


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2013)

Killed Thorian . Used armor cheat


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2013)

rst said:


> Its definitely better than RE 6
> its good RE game after RE4 ,RE5
> 
> In this game ,Jill is the main character
> ...





Tribalgeek said:


> Resident Evil Revelations is far more better than recent releases of the franchise. old Resident Evil styled gameplay. I would rate it 7/10.
> 
> Also started *Remember Me*



Thanks guys .. looking forward to play this.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> can you tell me how is Sniper ghost Warrior 2? I played first few levels but then gave it up.



it is good and challenging graphics and effects r good...but i liked the gw1 as it was more tough to clear the stages..!!!



Chaitanya said:


> Is it that short
> 
> nope it ahas three missions with 4 levels each...12 to thirteen levels all...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am not just talking about 1 game save but my entire save files of all the games which were more than 10GB. All of it gone because of HDD crash.


u shud burn them on dual layer DVDs to be more safer 



topgear said:


> so how is the game Resident Evil : Revelations ? can you post a short 2 line description ? Do you recommend playing it and is this better than RE6 ?


read my review in its thread 



Tribalgeek said:


> Resident Evil Revelations is far more better than recent releases of the franchise. old Resident Evil styled gameplay. I would rate it 7/10.
> 
> Also started *Remember Me*


we both are on same boat...
finished RE:Revelations and currently playing Remember Me


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> we both are on same boat...
> finished RE:Revelations and currently playing Remember Me


Cheers , but Dont say "boat" after completing RE.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Ni No Kuni
*
This game is all kinds of awesome. I absolutely loved the game. My GOTY 2013 after Fire Emblem: Awakening.

This game had an awesome in depth battle system, story not riddled with massive plot holes or reliant on a single hook throughout the game, female enemies, the characters were well developed, female NPCs like Esther were not entirely useless or invincible, NPC personalities didn't contradict what they should have been (eg. there was no girl shut in a tower who somehow ended up being the most sociable person around, or the protagonist didn't regret fighting the native familiars of the Rolling Hills and then went around fighting hundreds more in the Shimmering Sands), there were no poor attempts to justify useless characters like having them open doors, Esther didn't say "Oliver, catch" and throw you mana or guilders all the time, the AI was pretty bad but at least Level 5 didn't lie about it, the game didn't try to tell a story with controversial themes and then tone it down so much that its effect was largely neutered, the game didn't try and appear deep while being extremely pretentious, the game didn't give you binary black & white choices that had no effect on the story, the game didn't make it look like you would have a boss battle as a finale and end without one, it didn't have excessive bloom, the games familiar system didn't make it so that you'd be discouraged from acquiring new familiar and rely on the same 2 - 3 ones throughout the game because by the time you got new familiars your old ones were too strong, a brilliant cel shaded art style utilizing a wide colour palette, well designed characters and monsters, awesome music, animations by Studio Ghibli, a well done difficulty curve, tons of side quests and bounty hunts, an highly explorable open world, cutscenes that didn't interrupt the gameplay etc. 

Level 5 has outdone itself with this game. I really hope that they localize Yokai Watch.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently playing GRID 2. Fun game. Awesome graphics and modelling. Handling sucks donkey balls.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Currently playing GRID 2. Fun game. Awesome graphics and modelling. Handling sucks donkey balls.



Hv been playing this for a while and sometimes it feels like whenever you are abt to win the car becomes difficult to handle and overturns more often :/


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 15, 2013)

Started arkham city. Anybody know the release date for the NASCAR 2013 game?


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

Completed the main & side missions (except Riddler's) in Batman:Arkham city and now on the hunt for Riddles and puzzles..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

:'( Skyrim... WHY YOU NO END? I cant take this anymore, its been months..my journal is still filled like stuff in a bachelors room, losing track of daedra missions and the imperials and what not! if anyone has finished...please post which way will lead me to ENDGAME.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 16, 2013)

Finished Medal of Honor: WarFighter and Gonna start Sleeping dogs.


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2013)

Sleeping dogs - Fighting will be like Batman Arkham series, right?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Sleeping dogs - Fighting will be like Batman Arkham series, right?



Yea you can say that...but Batman's combat system is more fluid


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Sleeping dogs - Fighting will be like Batman Arkham series, right?



No...Its different than that but I would say that you would love both of em.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Completed all the episodes. Man what can i say.......This is by far the most emotional game i've ever played. The script is nothing less than brilliant.
Wonderful voice acting by almost all characters and each one has their own set of attributes.

The show case of emotions, even for a water color styled game, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games". They achieved something extraordinary with this title.
The last sequence was very emotional and made me shed a tear.Lee and Clementine's bond is meticulously showcased. Games like this are indeed a work of art.
Even the QTE haters are going to like this game because this completely based on the same. This game is the proof that what a highly presented content and powerful storytelling can do, even to 
an interactive content.

Those GOTY awards it received are totally worth it. This game deserves even more.

Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well then you should also play Walking Dead 400 Days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

Will start Deus Ex: Human Revolution today


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Will start Deus Ex: Human Revolution today



Excellent choice. One of the few games I give a IX/X.



Spoiler



I point cut because of the flippin' boss battles


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The show case of emotions, even for a *water color styled game*, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games".



its cell shaded graphics  and ya its one of the brilliant zombie horror deserves 10/10


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The show case of emotions, even for a water color styled game, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games".



Are you suggesting cel-shaded games generally _cannot_ display emotion?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you suggesting cel-shaded games generally _cannot_ display emotion?



Never played any cell shaded games before that displayed emotion and character bonding of this level.



Zangetsu said:


> its cell shaded graphics  and ya its one of the brilliant zombie horror deserves 10/10



Oh my bad. Its cell shaded then. 

Yeah it absolutely deserves all those awards.



mohit9206 said:


> Well then you should also play Walking Dead 400 Days.



Definitely. I heard it bridges the gap between season 1 and the upcoming season 2.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Never played any cell shaded games before
> .



Borderlands?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Never played any cell shaded games before that displayed emotion and character bonding of this level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not having played such a game is hardly a qualification to state something as false as this.

Cel-shading is a post-processing effect. It will not affect how well an animator rigs the skeletal meshes.

Play Ni No Kuni, Xenogears, Xenosaga and you will know how wrong you are.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Borderlands?



No haven't played borderlands, but i can't compare it with walking dead. I've seen gameplay videos and its different.
Walking dead's graphics are like prince of persia 2008. But walking dead is in a complete different level though.
Besides borderlands is an FPS and of a complete different genre. Walking dead is like a movie and QTE's are an integral part of the game.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Your not having played such a game is hardly a qualification to state something as false as this.
> 
> Cel-shading is a post-processing effect. It will not affect how well an animator rigs the skeletal meshes.
> 
> *Play Ni No Kuni, Xenogears, Xenosaga* and you will know how wrong you are.



Don't post rubbish all the time extremegamer. Nobody asked your opinion on cell-shaded graphics. 
Besides i hate anime games and JRPG's so no thanks. 

Don't drop in between a healthy discussion and spoil the mood. We are discussing games and their end result.
Stop acting like an animator here. This isn't a debate thread. Post your gaming progress or refrain from posting here.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> No haven't played borderlands, but i can't compare it with walking dead. I've seen gameplay videos and its different.
> Walking dead's graphics are like prince of persia 2008. But walking dead is in a complete different level though.
> Besides borderlands is an FPS and of a complete different genre. Walking dead is like a movie and QTE's are an integral part of the game.


Yea I know that borderlands is diff from Walking dead, I've finished the game too 
I just thought Walking Dead was your first cell-shaded type graphics game


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

cell-shaded didn't make Walking Dead GOTY..it was the game play & gripping story...the devs could have made it like other CGI animated graphics..so it doesn't matter


Chapter 4: Remember Me


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> cell-shaded didn't make Walking Dead GOTY..it was the game play & gripping story...the devs could have made it like other CGI animated graphics..so it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Chapter 4: Remember Me



Yeah and during my play through, i never missed CGI graphics. Even for a cell shaded game, its a job well done.
The story made me cry in episode 5. The characters felt lifelike displaying emotions.

The character "Clementine" is actually based on art director "Derek Sakai's" own daughter. His involvement in the game shows.
Top notch character design and voice acting.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Don't post rubbish all the time extremegamer. Nobody asked your opinion on cell-shaded graphics.
> Besides i hate anime games and JRPG's so no thanks.
> 
> Don't drop in between a healthy discussion and spoil the mood. We are discussing games and their end result.
> Stop acting like an animator here. This isn't a debate thread. Post your gaming progress or refrain from posting here.



When you do not have anything left to say you resort to such foul behavior. Not unexpected from the likes of you.

Why did you post rubbish in the first place that cell-shaded graphics games (it's OK that you do not know the technical term) do not have good emotionals and expressions? All I did was point out that you are posting wrong and misleading bullshit by citing relevant examples.

If you hate anime games and JRPGs why do you recommend the Final Fantasy franchise like its the lord high of Playstation/Xbox circle****ing? Also, your hating JRPGs and anime games does not invalidate my point that cell-shaded games do have good emotional depth and facial expressions and animations.

Play Final Fantasy: Four Warriors of the Light 2 when it comes out in the west. Or will you hate it and call it "anime game/ JRPG" just because of a name change?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> When you do not have anything left to say you resort to such foul behavior. Not unexpected from the likes of you.



I always have a lot to say and you know that. Where are your comprehension skills now?? It seems foul behavior to you now? 



Extreme Gamer said:


> *Why did you post rubbish in the first place that cell-shaded graphics games (it's OK that you do not know the technical term) do not have good emotionals and expressions?* All I did was point out that you are posting wrong and misleading bullshit by citing relevant examples.



Lol do you even realize how stupid you are or i have to school you again? Technical my foot. Are you some animator or game designer? Everyone knows here that you are not, so stop posting rubbish info and post terms that you read here and there. I said i've never played a water colored (cell shaded) f***ing whatever you call them ,that displayed emotions and characterization like walking dead does. The world says so. Do i have to give you a list of citations here?




Extreme Gamer said:


> If you hate anime games and JRPGs why do you recommend the Final Fantasy franchise like its the lord high of Playstation/Xbox circle****ing? Also, your hating JRPGs and anime games does not invalidate my point that cell-shaded games do have good emotional depth and facial expressions and animations.




Besides, who the heck are you to tell me what i should recommend and what i shouldn't? I like Final fantasy and recommend it. Other JRPG's are nothing but horseshit *IMO.*
Your points are invalid since the beginning you set foot on this forum. And your poor comprehension skills are indicative of the same. Where the heck did i say cell shaded games lack emotions and expressions? I was saying walking dead tops them all and it indeed does so. 

That means your points are all invalid like always. 

Extremegamer one more offtopic post and i'm seriously reporting it. You are simply derailing the thread.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I always have a lot to say and you know that. Where are your comprehension skills now?? It seems foul behavior to you now?



No, genius, it was always foul behavior. I've pointed it out before, if in a more subtle manner but _your_ comprehension skills are too low to understand that. Obviously a guy who brings in _anti-crespular_ rays to defend a game like Call of Duty will not understand 



vickybat said:


> Lol do you even realize how stupid you are or i have to school you again? Technical my foot. Are you some animator or game designer? Everyone knows here that you are not, so stop posting rubbish info and post terms that you read here and there. I said i've never played a water colored (cell shaded) f***ing whatever you call them ,that displayed emotions and characterization like walking dead does. The world says so. Do i have to give you a list of citations here?



Before accusing me with rubbish like that, re-read what I posted and come back. I said that just because you have not played cel-shaded games of the sort does not mean you can stereotype them as having bad emotional depth and bad animations. Obviously a guy who thinks controls and story pacing are the same thing will post BS just to get back at you and act like a wiseguy.

Instead of resorting to appeal to authority, answer the damn question. And to answer your question, yes, I do work on video games as a hobby. I've made levels on the Source Engine. I'm also designing some concepts which I hope to implement in my own games after I finish college. You've done this before and been asked not to do it, so mind your language.

When you first posted about the walking dead, you didn't say that you've never played cel-shaded games with good emotions. You implied that cel-shaded games are bad at portraying emotions 



> The show case of emotions, *even for a water color styled game*, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games".


________



vickybat said:


> Besides, who the heck are you to tell me what i should recommend and what i shouldn't? I like Final fantasy and recommend it.* Other JRPG's are nothing but horseshit* *IMO.*
> Your points are invalid since the beginning you set foot on this forum. And your poor comprehension skills are indicative of the same. Where the heck did i say cell shaded games lack emotions and expressions? I was saying walking dead tops them all and it indeed does so.



There you go stereotyping and making generalizations yet again...

I didn't tell you to not recommend or recommend anything. I only pointed out that you are stereotyping a genre as horseshit whose games you enjoy yourself. All I did was post relevant examples of games that were cel-shaded and had good animations, emotional depth and you took it upon yourself to classify their entire genres as bad. [sarcasm]But I forget that Vickybat is the only authority in the video game world and his word is absolute. After all, only he has the power to be able to judge a game without even playing it.[/sarcasm]

Do tell what gives final fantasy an edge over other JRPGs?



vickybat said:


> That means your points are all invalid like always.



No, it just means that you are in no position to comment on anything at all in the video games section. You do not have any credibility to post authoritatively about video games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

stop fighting please...no use of wasting energy & typing so long (which is gonna be cleaned soon)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> stop fighting please...no use of wasting energy & typing so long (which is gonna be cleaned soon)



I wasn't fighting. He was the one who started flaming me. All I did was ask a question.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> stop fighting please...no use of wasting energy & typing so long (which is gonna be cleaned soon)



Already reported his posts buddy. He's been trolling for quite a while now. I hope action will be taken this time. 

*Back on topic-* Have you finished 400 days? How is it compared to season 1?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> stop fighting please...no use of wasting energy & typing so long (which is gonna be cleaned soon)



Extreme Gamer was simply pointing out that vickybat is claiming BS. All Extreme Gamer did was ask him to clarify his comment which implied that cel-shaded games are bad at expressing emotions and being emotionally involving and then pointed out that that is not the case. Then vickybat started going off topic dissing JRPGs and resorting to ad hominem.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2013)

Started Deux Ex Human Revolution and DARK. 

Completed Deadpool:- Never played a game as insane and hilarious as this. Had a great time


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I wasn't fighting. He was the one who started flaming me. All I did was ask a question.



u shouldn't have posted how wrong he is..reading post#2810 will make anybody angry..anyways 



vickybat said:


> *Back on topic-* Have you finished 400 days? How is it compared to season 1?


Nope not yet...
but I will currently busy with Remember Me then I have Metro:LL in queue and also Bulletstorm (thanks to Rishi & Anirbadd for recommending this)

AFAIK rst & cyborg has completed 400 days


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Already reported his posts buddy. He's been trolling for quite a while now. I hope action will be taken this time.
> 
> *Back on topic-* Have you finished 400 days? How is it compared to season 1?



So asking someone to clarify his comment and later writing rebuttals to erroneous claims is trolling. :dead:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Extreme Gamer was simply pointing out that vickybat is claiming BS. All Extreme Gamer did was ask him to clarify his comment which implied that cel-shaded games are bad at expressing emotions and being emotionally involving and then pointed out that that is not the case. Then vickybat started going off topic dissing JRPGs and resorting to ad hominem.



I cannot see where vicky has written 'cell-shaded' games are bad at emotions....
as far as I understood is he never played cell-shaded graphics game having intense level of emotions.
i.e the Devs have created a masterpiece of emotions even in cell-shaded game.

@dead5: do mention the games name (English) in brackets when posting chineese/japaneese titles 
*e.g: Ni No Kuni*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I cannot see where vicky has written 'cell-shaded' games are bad at emotions....
> as far as I understood is he never played cell-shaded graphics game having intense level of emotions.
> i.e the Devs have created a masterpiece of emotions even in cell-shaded game.
> 
> ...



ニノ国　is the japanese name. Ni No Kuni is the english name. 

Look at the part in bold. "Even for" implies that they are usually bad at this or not able to do it. 



vickybat said:


> The show case of emotions, *even for a water color styled game*, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games". They achieved something extraordinary with this title.



Eg:



> The Last of Us debuted at No. 1 in charts, *even for a new IP*, just shows how extraordinary the talent of the amazing crew is at the marketing agency. They achieved something extraordinary with this title.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I cannot see where vicky has written 'cell-shaded' games are bad at emotions....
> as far as I understood is he never played cell-shaded graphics game having intense level of emotions.
> i.e the Devs have created a masterpiece of emotions even in cell-shaded game.
> 
> ...



Zangetsu, he said that the Walking Dead has good emotional depth and animation for a cel-shaded game. How does that not imply cel-shaded games do not have good emotional depth and animation?



> The show case of emotions, *even for a water color styled game*, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games".



Are you telling me he didn't write that?

Also, Ni No Kuni is the English name of Ni No Kuni


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No, genius, it was always foul behavior. I've pointed it out before, if in a more subtle manner but _your_ comprehension skills are too low to understand that. Obviously a guy who brings in _anti-crespular_ rays to defend a game like Call of Duty will not understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hulolol. TL;DR.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I cannot see where vicky has written 'cell-shaded' games are bad at emotions....
> as far as I understood is he never played cell-shaded graphics game having intense level of emotions.
> i.e the Devs have created a masterpiece of emotions even in cell-shaded game.
> 
> ...



Buddy you are spot on. I can't understand what was so confusing in my write up. You've got me absolutely correctly.
Btw mate just report the troll and thread derailing posts. No need to waste energy by making sense out of either of *their* posts.


Will ask cyborg about walking dead 400 days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Also, Ni No Kuni is the English name of Ni No Kuni


I think Ni no Kuni is the English pronunciation ...not a English meaning
it shud be *The Another World* in english


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

*@ Zangetsu*

How is "Remember me" buddy ? I too wanted to play it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Buddy you are spot on. I can't understand what was so confusing in my write up. You've got me absolutely correctly.


that's what I though when I first read that...maybe others can also point the real meaning behind that post  
I hope u don't have any grudge/grievances against EG & dead5 or vice-versa



vickybat said:


> *@ Zangetsu*
> 
> How is "Remember me" buddy ? I too wanted to play it.



superb...don't miss it or forget it (as the title says) cyberpunk game nice
CAPCOM has made a fantastic game...though some says it gets repetitive but still it has some edge to hook u till the end


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think Ni no Kuni is the English pronunciation ...not a English meaning
> it shud be *The Another World* in english



It should be, but the developers didn't choose to do so. The meaning is The Another World literally but the developers chose to stick to Ni No Kuni. From a grammatical point of view, "The Another World" is incorrect English.

Ni no Kuni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think Ni no Kuni is the English pronunciation ...not a English meaning
> it shud be *The Another World* in english



The Another World is one of the meanings of the phrase 『ニノ国』、 another one being "Second Country". The english name of 『ニノ国』 is Ni No Kuni. 

Just like Luigi's Mansion 2's japanese name is "Luigi's Mansion 2" and not 『ゥイギノテイタク2』


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> that's what I though when I first read that...maybe others can also point the real meaning behind that post
> I hope u don't have any grudge/grievances against EG & dead5 or vice-versa



Nope i don't have any sort of grudge whatsoever against any member. Can't say about vice-versa though. 





Zangetsu said:


> superb...don't miss it or forget it (as the title says) cyberpunk game nice
> CAPCOM has made a fantastic game...though some says it gets repetitive but still it has some edge to hook u till the end



I'll play it then, but after walking dead 400 days. Will have to arrange 400 days and complete that. Damn the series has me so hooked up.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Buddy you are spot on. I can't understand what was so confusing in my write up. You've got me absolutely correctly.
> Btw mate just report the troll and thread derailing posts. No need to waste energy by making sense out of either of *their* posts.
> 
> 
> Will ask cyborg about walking dead 400 days.



Then why didn't you say so when asked by Extreme Gamer if you meant that? 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you suggesting cel-shaded games generally _cannot_ display emotion?



You replied to this with 



vickybat said:


> Never played any cell shaded games before that displayed emotion and character bonding of this level.



defending your post that implied that cel-shaded games aren't good at expressions. Then when Extreme Gamer suggested a few awesome JRPGs to point out that it was nothing special for cel-shaded games to be emotionally involving you simply started dissing them instead of a proper response. So either you are purposefully trolling or are simply getting behind Zangetsu's defence. 

You could easily have said that you didn't mean to imply that cel-shaded games are bad at emotions. Instead you posted a very defensive reply stating that you haven't played such a game. Taken in context of Extreme Gamer's question in context of your original post, the post clearly defends your implication. You don't need to be an English major to figure that out.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyways....
Has anyone here tried* Torchlight II *in multiplayer?
I've completed the game single player with Engineer class. Now I want to try it in multiplayer.. so thinking of getting it on steam.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

I have played the game too but only SP.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Playing FIFA 13 along with Borderlands 2. FIFA 13 is real fun to play.


----------



## rst (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Back on topic-* Have you finished 400 days? How is it compared to season 1?



"walking dead 400 days" has 5 different characters(3 men,2 women).
So in this game,you have opportunity to play as different characters and understand their story
these 5 stories are short(so that total total length of game is similar to walking dead 1)


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought Borderlands 2 from Steam today.I have never played Borderlands 1 so is it ok to start with BL2 ?  Also please recommend what DLC's are worth getting ? I dont want to spend too much.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I bought Borderlands 2 from Steam today.I have never played Borderlands 1 so is it ok to start with BL2 ?  Also please recommend what DLC's are worth getting ? I dont want to spend too much.



B2 is lot different from B1. may take little time getting used to the random weapons creation. post in borderlands thread if you run into any situation.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 18, 2013)

Completed *Remember Me*. Really loved those memory remixes.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

I will start remember me from today and GriD 2 as well .. never played Grid even for a hour though


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> I will start remember me from today and GriD 2 as well .. never played Grid even for a hour though



Play Race Driver Grid and skip Grid 2 if you can. Grid 1 is worth it but Grid 2 ain't worth it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

Madame was quite long boss fight...
now in Chapter 5: Remember Me


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 18, 2013)

Started Borderlands 2.So far so good.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Started Borderlands 2.So far so good.



Did u like it...I don't know why but I didn't like it at all :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Did u like it...I don't know why but I didn't like it at all :/



Play the game for at least an hour. Previously, even I didn't like it and uninstalled it. But the I started it again and played for 2 hours and now I'm loving it. Chooze gunzereker for the most fun.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

^ hmm maybe will gv it a try


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Play the game for at least an hour. Previously, even I didn't like it and uninstalled it. But the I started it again and played for 2 hours and now I'm loving it. Chooze gunzereker for the most fun.



Do we have to play the original borderlands to understand this? I haven't played either of them but want to start borderlands 2.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Do we have to play the original borderlands to understand this? I haven't played either of them but want to start borderlands 2.



no. and buy it and activate on steam. its more fun in co-op.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no. and buy it and activate on steam. its more fun in co-op.



LAN co-op is even better idea IMO..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no. and buy it and activate on steam. its more fun in co-op.



Jas will my connection suffice? Its 1mbps but drops back to 512 kbps unlimited after 6gb.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Jas will my connection suffice? Its 1mbps but drops back to 512 kbps unlimited after 6gb.



ya. i play with thetechfreak sometimes.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

Co-op is total fun
I used to play with Faun and Tkin. NvidiaGeek also joined us a couple of times.
Too bad we couldnt finish the game with them coz of my exams and all


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2013)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Do we have to play the original borderlands to understand this? I haven't played either of them but want to start borderlands 2.


 Nope. I played BL2 directly. Although there are a few characters carried over I don't think there's much of connection story wise. Co-op of the game is epic fun. Me and couple of my friends have completed the game twice(there are different modes which increase difficulty with each play through).
Jas and me also had fun when we played a few times 

And yes your connection is sufficient.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Did u like it...I don't know why but I didn't like it at all :/



not surprised. real story kicks in once you are like 2-3hr into the game. B1 had a lot better intro.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2013)

sam said:


> not surprised. real story kicks in once you are like 2-3hr into the game. B1 had a lot better intro.



How long is the single player campaign??


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> How long is the single player campaign??



if you strictly follow the mission route without farming any chest or boss for rare/legendary loot, 45hr+ for each playthrough. i am into my 200th hour.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

sam said:


> if you strictly follow the mission route without farming any chest or boss for rare/legendary loot, 45hr+ for each playthrough. i am into my 200th hour.



Loot is the soul of this game. 99% of the (trillion available) weapons are discovered in loots.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Loot is the soul of this game. 99% of the (trillion available) weapons are discovered in loots.



farming the Holy Spirits red chest for loot. for now, collected over 50+ purples, 25+ E-tech and 2 legendary. unusually high chance of finding E-tech in this chest. also easy to reach.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2013)

sam said:


> farming the Holy Spirits red chest for loot. for now, collected over 50+ purples, 25+ E-tech and 2 legendary. unusually high chance of finding E-tech in this chest. also easy to reach.



I used to get Purple all the times and some times orange too, by making that creature (the one who levels up every time we blow up his head) go mad again and again. I used to make him go berserk to the highest level and then kill him. 

*PS*:This way is tested and approved by *Faun, Tkin and Piyush in co-op mode*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I used to get Purple all the times and some times orange too, by making that creature (the one who levels up every time we blow up his head) go mad again and again. I used to make him go berserk to the highest level and then kill him.
> 
> *PS*:This way is tested and approved by *Faun, Tkin and Piyush in co-op mode*



Goliath. yup, once he reaches God-liath stage, 1-2 purple is absolute guarantee along with a bunch of eridium bars. but this affects the game as repeated farming means you'll level up like crazy.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2013)

sam said:


> Goliath. yup, once he reaches God-liath stage, 1-2 purple is absolute guarantee along with a bunch of eridium bars. but this affects the game as repeated farming means you'll level up like crazy.



Yea.. goliath!!!
And may be that's true. We on the other hand used get our arse kicked a lot of times too while performing this stunt


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Started playing Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Nice game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

Started Playing Remember Me.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2013)

Started Renegade ops... the graphics are really good... well detailed and the gameplay is action packed


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Started Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition. Nice game, specially ladies.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 21, 2013)

Started playing *KOFXIII*. Really great game. So far I'd say that Benimaru is awesome and Ryo sucks. I'll probably main Benimaru, Yuri and Athena. My only gripe with this game is that it doesn't use Superior Limb Based Combat[SUP]TM[/SUP]. Love the artstyle. The music is great but it is no Guilty Gear.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Epic game with an amazing ending. Gameplay is very impressive. Gave a new perspective of stealth.


----------



## Pradeepcool (Jul 22, 2013)

Playing Arkham City..!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started playing Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Nice game.



Hey man can you give me the saves for this game...I lost my saves


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition. Nice game, specially ladies.



Mileena - FATALITY!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

Completed Remember Me

Started playing Metro LL



dead5 said:


> Started playing *KOFXIII*. Really great game. So far I'd say that Benimaru is awesome and Ryo sucks. I'll probably main Benimaru, Yuri and Athena. My only gripe with this game is that it doesn't use Superior Limb Based Combat[SUP]TM[/SUP]. Love the artstyle. The music is great but it is no Guilty Gear.



I like K'


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey man can you give me the saves for this game...I lost my saves


Sure bro. I'll upload them when I complete the game. 



vickybat said:


> Mileena - FATALITY!!!!



I like her sister more. 
Mileena's face is a no go.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Sure bro. I'll upload them when I complete the game.


Oh no no...I had just started with the helicopter mission...if you have till that mission then that will work fine for me...plsss


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Oh no no...I had just started with the helicopter mission...if you have till that mission then that will work fine for me...plsss



The First Helicopter Mission ??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

Yup yup


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Yup yup



OK then. I'll upload then tomorrow alright. I can't upload them today because I am not in my home right now and in my home there is no net connection (Damn BSNL guys just don't come to setup broadband).


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK then. I'll upload then tomorrow alright. I can't upload them today because I am not in my home right now and in my home there is no net connection (Damn BSNL guys just don't come to setup broadband).



Thanks buddy...no worries


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

Started and finished playing "Dear Esther" today. A nice short game. Great visuals.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

Metro LL: Chapter 7


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2013)

finished skyrim today ... YES! FINALLY!  it took me like an age to complete, guess i got distracted with too many side missions...but the last part was real awesome and i played it with my saves in mah new Beast  splendid visuals

No More RPGs for a couple of months now , gonna start crysis3 and metro last light from tomorrow


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Finally completed Ace Combat Assault Horizon and Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (Story Mode).



abhidev said:


> Thanks buddy...no worries



Here are the saves
Ace Combat Assault Horizon


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 24, 2013)

Where are aoe II save files located??

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Where are aoe II save files located??
> 
> Shiva


You can find them in SaveGame folder inside your main AOEII folder.


Spoiler



It was pretty obvious BTW


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 24, 2013)

Finished *Overrated AAA game #46825328289632 a.k.a. Tomb Raider*

+Environment Design
+Level Design
+Character Models
+Well done foliage
+Brilliant Sound Design
+RPG elements like the XP system
+Amazing Lighting
+Pacing
+Responsive Controls
+Burning Temple
+Weapon Response
+Boss Fights
±Music
±Story
±Character Development
-****ing QTEs
-Too much automation. FFS they even automated taking cover.
-Coming off the classic trilogy this game is a reboot of, optional dungeon like things were disappointing
-Exploration is largely meaningless
-Lack of actual puzzle solving
-Brain dead easy
-Short with no replay value

My final score is a 6.5/10.

A lot of style, very little substance. It impressed me when I started it but that wore off not long after. Unlike most games this game did not ramp up the awesome as the game went along by any significant amount and was significantly shorter causing me to misjudge it. The lies in the thread probably didn't help either.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

You better give it a name .. I know what game you are talking about  but still just edit your post and post the full form of TRA .. it's not that hard, is it ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Finished *Overrated AAA game #46825328289632*
> 
> +Environment Design
> +Level Design
> ...



Are you talking about Crysis3 by any chance ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

my bet is on Tomb Raider [ 2013 ] 


*About the post below* : I don't think anyone is going to criticize someone if you post a feedback with the game's proper name .. it's better to give the game a name rather than not mentioning it all and make a puzzle like post and just recognizing a game by it's review does not necessarily mean that some other person has the same view but it can also mean that the reader has read similar review from the same writer before 

So edit the post with the game's name .. and rest I'll handle


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> You better give it a name .. I know what game you are talking about  but still just edit your post and post the full form of TRA .. it's not that hard, is it ?



I don't want to name it because the last time my post had expressed the slightest hint of disappointment with a game, all hell broke loose. 

I am hoping that if a person recognizes the game based on my criticism, they will be able to realize that the criticism is absolutely valid and won't start attacking me or my post by twisting and spinning what I've said or resorting to ad hominem. 

In this case the risk is even higher because I had initially said that I was enjoying it more than a critically acclaimed fan favourite game from one of my favourite game developer's/publisher's tent pole franchises. FWIW, I still stand by that statement. The first few hours of this game are better than the other one. The length of this game(or lack thereof), retarded level of automation, the annoying QTEs and the like make me rate it 1.5 points lower. The only things this game did better would be the character models, foliage and pacing. The other game really reaches another level of awesomeness after the fire temple equivalent, while other than one or two standout set pieces this game doesn't really achieve that.

I followed a similar line of reasoning in the post simulpraising Ni No Kuni and criticising another critically acclaimed AAA game.  



Rishi. said:


> Are you talking about Crysis3 by any chance ??



I don't play games I know I won't enjoy.



topgear said:


> my bet is on Tomb Raider Anniversary



Close enough, but there is a difference in between a remake and reboot. For some reason I think I would find it hard to be disappointed by remade optional tombs from the first game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Finished *Overrated AAA game #46825328289632*



I'm pretty sure the population of video games isn't that much, let alone AAA VGs. Phail. That's a fact. (I deliberately wrote "Phail".) <<


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

Started Portal and now near completion of it. I am on level 18 now and just have to take that damn Cube to open the door, though I have no idea how I would do it but I know I can do it.
Please don't ask why I am playing this game so late. I actually tried to play it many times but every time my system will create some problem so that I have to reinstall and ultimately this game would be paused.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Started Singularity side by side will play Sleeping dogs.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

started playing grid 2 .. now the arcade control and gameplay feels better than the previous title and I'mj really linking this one


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I don't want to name it because the last time my post had expressed the slightest hint of disappointment with a game, all hell broke loose.
> .



Name it in a spoiler tag. I'm curious


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 26, 2013)

Finished Mass Effect 1  . I wont be playing 2 and 3 . This game is very demanding !


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 26, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Finished Mass Effect 1  . I wont be playing 2 and 3 . This game is very demanding !



Demanding how ?



Piyush said:


> Name it in a spoiler tag. I'm curious



Its Tomb Raider 2013.I really enjoyed that game.

Stopped playing Borderlands 2 about 5 hours in.Too difficult for solo play.Debating whether to start with Metro LL or ME3.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 26, 2013)

Accidentally deleted my main save in *Tekken Tag Tournament 2* instead of the file I had created to experiment in.  . I'll have to unlock Anna's ending, Bob's ending, Alisa's ending, Devil Jin's ending, Xaioyu's ending, Panda's ending and Unknown all over again 

Oh well, at least Tekken Tag Tournament 2 is one of the few games I give a 10/10 so I won't have to do anything I don't enjoy to get those again. 

@topgear: edited. I did face attacks for openly criticizing The Last of Us, Uncharted and for saying that GTA IV is overrated. The Tomb Raider thread should speak for itself.

I may or may not have a particularly scathing review of a certain PS3 exclusive coming 

I'm preparing to decimate a Wii U exclusive too.



Allu Azad said:


> Finished Mass Effect 1  . I wont be playing 2 and 3 . This game is very demanding !



Try Fallout: New Vegas then.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice and no gamer is going to attack you here for sure - rest let me handle 

Anyway, now on chapter 3 of the Remember ME .. now I've mastered combos a little but then again a new combo aka chain effect or something like that showed up - need to learn that now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

Completed Portal One and now I have started Portal 2. Seems a lot like Portal 1, same no. of levels and all but the story has kind of twist in it and I am not sure how it will unfold.
Also started Empire Total War and Dreamfall The Longest Journey.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Finished Mass Effect 1  . I wont be playing 2 and 3 . This game is very demanding !



You mean its difficult?
ME1 is very tough.
ME2 & ME3 are easier


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess he is talking about the graphics and in that regard too he is quite right. ME 1 is more resource hungry that ME2.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes ME1 is tough and also resource hungry . It definitely lagged in my GT 240+ e2220 .
And making decisions while on conversation was also difficult for me . At last decided to go all goody goody


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 28, 2013)

Started Mass Effect 3 yesterday.Also playing Silent Hill 2.


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

Remember Me .. chapter 4.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Accidentally deleted my main save in *Tekken Tag Tournament 2* instead of the file I had created to experiment in.  . I'll have to unlock Anna's ending, Bob's ending, Alisa's ending, Devil Jin's ending, Xaioyu's ending, Panda's ending and Unknown all over again
> 
> Oh well, at least Tekken Tag Tournament 2 is one of the few games I give a 10/10 so I won't have to do anything I don't enjoy to get those again.
> 
> ...


yo dead, add me on PSN. we can play tt2 online 
 niku4186



topgear said:


> Remember Me .. chapter 4.



I got bored with that game, its hogging on my HDD space right now. gotta burn it.........on a dvd


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Metro LL : Chapter 26


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

Started Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 29, 2013)

Completed *Darksiders II*. first hacknslash game i actually like.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Completed *Darksiders II*. first hacknslash game i actually like.



Play Darksiders and DMC series. You might like them as well .


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 29, 2013)

^Played it both. Liked DS2 more because of the gameplay, not to mention the story!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Completed *Darksiders II*. first hacknslash game i actually like.



Today, 05:08 PM #2911
Tribalgeek*
Geralt Of Rivia!
*

A big fan of the Witcher books, I see. 

@gollum: I don't have it on PS3. I decided to wait a bit and get the version with the Mushroom Mode and Tekken Ball instead.

*Fez*

Where is the challenge? When will I get the soundtrack reviewers seemed to like instead of ambient chiptune samples?

*Lego City Undercover*

-**** controls, **** platforming, **** level design, **** car handling, **** physics, **** loading times, **** anti aliasing, extremely repetitive gameplay.
+Sense of humour, driving around wrecking stuff is fun, uses the gamepad well. 

4.5/10

*Heavy Rain*

-Extremely stiff animations, pain inducing controls, lots of plot holes like those oh so convenient blackouts, plot of a b-grade thriller film, ****ing four button QTEs, lack of trust in player and player agency, absolutely horrible voice acting, poorly written dialog, shoehorned motion controls that make the game worse

16 kangaroos/468 raspberries. 

*Tekken Tag Tournament 2*

Mainly been playing ghost mode with Alisa and Marshall Law.  

*Brave New World*

Finished a marathon venetian campaign and absolutely loved it. It fixed the late game slowness, the new mechanics made the mid game more dynamic, love the increased importance of exploration and world congress. With the Tradition, Patronage, Commerce and Aesthetic trees I transformed Venice into a massive juggernaut. Even a massive 10 city+ empire like the Hunnic Empire was no match for my 1 City + 3 Puppet empire. The game still  has a few balance issues that need to be ironed out and the diplomacy still sucks.

9/10.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2013)

Met Citra in FC3 , and destroyed the crops and boat.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2013)

Chapter 5 Remember Me - defeating Madam was a tough task and based on predilection mostly - I did not like the boss fight even a bit .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2013)

Resumed playing DiRT 3. Still haven't been able to finish all the races.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Resumed playing DiRT 3. Still haven't been able to finish all the races.



I hate the load times in that game, don't know why I bought the game for PC. Should have pirated it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 30, 2013)

Started Mirror's Edge. Great game, and it runs surprisingly fine on my geforce 210 at high on 1366*766. Finished 1st chapter . Will start the second one tommorow. What is the average gameplay time for this game??

Shiva


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2013)

Completed Max Payne 3 today.. one very nice game
10/10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

Completed Metro LL 

Started Bulletstorm


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 31, 2013)

Finished 2nd and 3rd chapter of Mirrors edge.Addictive game.

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2013)

Addicted with Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2013)

Just started off with Mortal Kombat Komplete on PC.

The story line is pretty decent so far, way better than SF4 or even the previous MK games. You can get by on button mashing but if you take some time to figure out the moves then that will really help. Some of the fights are plain stupid though, and matches against goro/kintaro and mainly Shao Khan are difficult to the point of stupidity (or its just me being a bad player).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 31, 2013)

Started Mafia 2. Great mob story. Makes me wanna watch The Godfather.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2013)

Playing only Urban terror these days. Those old memories are coming back 


NVIDIAGeek said:


> Started Mafia 2. Great mob story. Makes me wanna watch The Godfather.


if you played Mafia 1, there is a mission where you will get a huge surprise


----------



## rst (Jul 31, 2013)

started Dead Space 3


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Finished Singularity and i must say it's those 1 time must play game for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> if you played Mafia 1, there is a mission where you will get a huge surprise



I played it back in 2007, can't remember it though. Care to share the surprise? With spoiler tags 'course.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Started Mafia 2. Great mob story. Makes me wanna watch The Godfather.



Mafia 1 is better than 2.


----------



## Xai (Aug 1, 2013)

Mafia story was so awesome! The first one felt a bit "slow" though. I mean the driving part. But immersion was good.

There was a mission in Mafia 2 that references the end of Mafia 1. I almost jumped off my seat when I realized what was happening.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Xai said:


> Mafia story was so awesome! The first one felt a bit "slow" though. I mean the driving part. But immersion was good.
> 
> There was a mission in Mafia 2 that references the end of Mafia 1. I almost jumped off my seat when I realized what was happening.



Yea that was a great way to link to Mafia 1


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I played it back in 2007, can't remember it though. Care to share the surprise? With spoiler tags 'course.





Spoiler



remember teh end of Mafia1 where old Tommy is watering his lawn and a car stops and two guys come out?? and then they ask him his name and tell him they brought regards from the Don?? and then they waste him with a sawn off??

in Mafia 2, your character plays the guy who shoots old Tommy.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

Was playing CS:GO the other day and Winkey killed me more than once . So I thought to share this here also .

Windows Key Disabler - Quinnsoft


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2013)

Prototype 2 - Gory than former; but heller is not cool looking like Mercer.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2013)

sometime into Prototype 2 and you'll get the feeling of being god, invincible. its starts to get boorish just around that time.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

Whats common between both the games?
They both are monotonous.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> sometime into Prototype 2 and you'll get the feeling of being god, invincible. its starts to get boorish just around that time.





Spoiler



didn't expected for mercer to become bad........


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 1, 2013)

Finished Chapter 4 in Mirrors Edge. Started Chapter 5. 

Shiva


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I forgot whether I completed the game or not. :3 So didn't read.

EDIT: Darn! Found Mafia in 2006's Skoar!'s DVD! EPIC!

*i.imgur.com/F7UKoSj.jpg?1


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

rst said:


> started Dead Space 3



That's one Awefk1n50m3 Game!
I'm gonna download the Dead Space 3 awakened DLC this month.


----------



## rst (Aug 2, 2013)

dead Space 3 : now in chapter 5
Started Resident evil 6


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Bulletstorm: ACT 3, Chapter 1


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2013)

rst said:


> dead Space 3 : now in chapter 5
> Started Resident evil 6



are you playing this on PC?

how do you run win 7 and 8 at the same time?


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> how do you run win 7 and 8 at the same time?


why not?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2013)

started witcher enchanted edition strange game.........


----------



## rst (Aug 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> are you playing this on PC?
> 
> how do you run win 7 and 8 at the same time?


As I have two windows in my computer
So during booting ,it gives me option like below :
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/9779/30kc.png

I am playing Dead Space 3 in window 7
And resident Evil 6 in window 8


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2013)

rst said:


> As I have two windows in my computer
> So during booting ,it gives me option like below :
> *img543.imageshack.us/img543/9779/30kc.png
> 
> ...



i also have dual OS win 8 and win 7 but the thing is i don't get boot menu like above as i installed win 8 after win 7 and each time i boot my c drive changes............ weird!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i also have dual OS win 8 and win 7 but the thing is i don't get boot menu like above as i installed win 8 after win 7 and each time i boot my c drive changes............ weird!!


That happens with XP too..


----------



## rst (Aug 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i also have dual OS win 8 and win 7 but the thing is i don't get boot menu like above as i installed win 8 after win 7 and each time i boot my c drive changes............ weird!!



In dual OS ,C drive always changes.
If you are using window 7 then C drive will be window 7 (i.e drive containing window 7)
While using window 8 ,C drive becomes window 8


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 2, 2013)

playing Resident evil 4 On PS2  loving the game....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2013)

any tips regarding witcher game like decision making and gameplay help?

any tips regarding witcher game like decision making and gameplay help?


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> any tips regarding witcher game like decision making and gameplay help?
> 
> any tips regarding witcher game like decision making and gameplay help?



Treat much of the combat like you are playing a menu driven game. Switch between styles quickly, as is convenient. Remap the attack button to your KB and use the mouse for switching in between styles. 

As for decision making, it is all up to you. In this game your choices don't always have immediate consequences so think carefully.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2013)

completed Borderlands 2 with Lilith. started Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate's Booty DLC.

also started Tomb Raider side by side.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 2, 2013)

sam said:


> completed Borderlands 2 with *Lilith.* started Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate's Booty DLC.
> 
> also started Tomb Raider side by side.



 can you do that?
Pls tell me how to play as Brick in BL2


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can you do that?
> Pls tell me how to play as Brick in BL2



maya. looks like i was influenced by siren power


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 3, 2013)

Installed GTA 4 for MP but nobody online ? I mean very few people.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

going to start a game called Sin .. I first got the demo 9 years back on a CD and liked it very much but just found out the game I few days ago so along with Remember me this one now deserves a play through.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2013)

Going to resume playing FEZ today.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow! Mafia's one of the best games. Had forgotten most of it's awesomeness, but man that game rocks. I don't even feel 'meh' at the graphics, the story, the vehicle physics, atmosphere makes it all go away. 

Guys, how's The Godfather game? Any good mob story VGs?


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

Playing SIn but the controls are awkward .. need to fix them


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 4, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Installed GTA 4 for MP but nobody online ? I mean very few people.



you are a few years late buddy.. most people have moved to other MPs


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

Completed Bulletstorm....nice game  feels like Serious Sam


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 5, 2013)

are you kidding?? serious sam is like Epicness.. the feeling after yu clear off a horde...... unbeatable. its pure skill...

bulletstorm is more like creativity. 

btw, hav you played Serious Sam BFE???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> are you kidding?? serious sam is like Epicness.. the feeling after yu clear off a horde...... unbeatable. its pure skill...
> 
> bulletstorm is more like creativity.
> 
> btw, hav you played Serious Sam BFE???


not kidding...Bulletstorm has skillshots feature that is what makes it different from SS..else both are fast paced killer games where u go bang-bang shooting all the time


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> not kidding...Bulletstorm has skillshots feature that is what makes it different from SS..else both are fast paced killer games where u go bang-bang shooting all the time



at least in bulletstorm you don't have 100 enemies charging at you at the same time from all sides. bulletstorm is bulletstorm and SS is SS. no comparison. both are epic.

*PS:* want a bulletstorm sequel badly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

sam said:


> at least in bulletstorm you don't have 100 enemies charging at you at the same time from all sides. bulletstorm is bulletstorm and SS is SS. no comparison. both are epic.
> 
> *PS:* want a bulletstorm sequel badly.


Hmm..I didn't made any comparison..just a SS feeling thats it...and ya SS was horde killing 
both game are enjoyable in their own way


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

Going to start ACE Combat Assault - hope this is not hard like HAWX


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> Going to start ACE Combat Assault - hope this is not hard like HAWX



I played ACAH , but I still prefer Hawx over it.



sam said:


> at least in bulletstorm you don't have 100 enemies charging at you at the same time from all sides. bulletstorm is bulletstorm and SS is SS. no comparison. both are epic.
> 
> *PS:* want a bulletstorm sequel badly.



BS rocxxx.  , haven't completed yet due to lack of time.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

Started Skyrim..
Starting felt a little slow but nice till now..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2013)

I played it till level 22 and then left it thinking I'll never be able to complete such a huge game


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe... 
LvL 11 here


----------



## rst (Aug 6, 2013)

Completed Dead Space 3

I really enjoyed the game


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed Dead Space 3
> 
> I really enjoyed the game


yeah..now play Dead Space Awakening DLC but don't forget to continue from DS3 save files  or else u will do this


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ so the DLC is very hard and needs some upgraded things from the main game ? but who even wants to play a DLC before completing the whole game unless there's no game save file for the main game for some reason.



Rishi. said:


> I played ACAH , but I still prefer Hawx over it.
> 
> BS rocxxx.  , haven't completed yet due to lack of time.



like I said HAWX is too hard for me and now that you have said my hands palms are sweating by the name of HAWX 



sam said:


> at least in bulletstorm you don't have 100 enemies charging at you at the same time from all sides. bulletstorm is bulletstorm and SS is SS. no comparison. both are epic.
> 
> *PS:* want a bulletstorm sequel badly.



talking about sequel I want the same for Singularity


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ and i want it for RDR


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2013)

halfway through Tomb Raider. Story and voice acting are top notch. 



topgear said:


> talking about sequel I want the same for Singularity



there were rumors that S2 will be shown at E3. sadly nothing came up


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2013)

paused gaming for few days... 

will start MK: Ulitmate edition soon


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't played anything for a long time now. Started going to gym and now I have no strength to come back and play.
Looks like its weekend gaming again.
I do most of my gaming on friday night.


----------



## rst (Aug 7, 2013)

Started  Dead Space 3 Awakening DLC


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 7, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed Dead Space 3
> 
> I really enjoyed the game


I thought it was a very mediocre game.Could have been so much more..



Chaitanya said:


> Started Skyrim..
> Starting felt a little slow but nice till now..



I gave up after playing just 10 hours.Not for me.

How many people are online for BF3 PC ? Is it more popular online shooter than COD ? Deciding whether to get COD:Bo2 or BF3.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Aug 7, 2013)

Completed *Dishonored*, the peaceful ending is so touching and it's so satisfying to know that you saved the city through compassion.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Is it more popular online shooter than COD ? Deciding whether to get COD:Bo2 or BF3.


No idea about BF3 but CoD has more MP I guess.



Tribalgeek said:


> Completed *Dishonored*, the peaceful ending is so touching and it's so satisfying to know that you saved the city through compassion.



Very nice game indeed. Completed long time ago, Love the stealth mode of gameplay.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Reached Around 50% in NFS Under Cover 2 Now. Drifting is not for me At least. need for a break from Drift now.
Stuck in Chapter 3 of resident evil 4, Loved the Game play though.
Currently Playing battlefield 2 In Sniper Mission Right now 
Gonna start DMC-3  and NFS MW (old) Tomorrow For Second Play through.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2013)

left most of the games halfway as i lost their saves 

well currently playing Assault Horizon and Renegade ops...both are action packed


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> left most of the games halfway as i lost their saves



Sad to hear that


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Completed starcraft 2 games. I mean both wings of liberty and heart of the swarm. Awesome is an understatement for those games.


----------



## rst (Aug 8, 2013)

Completed Dead Space 3 Awakening DLC

It is scarier than Dead Space 3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed Dead Space 3 Awakening DLC
> 
> It is scarier than Dead Space 3



Thanks for the info. Good to know that there is anything scary in DS3.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 9, 2013)

Finished Mass Effect 3. Hated the original ending but was relatively satisfied with Extended cut ending.Overall a very good game and i really cannot wait for the next game in the series though i absolutely do not want a prequel.
Next up is Metro:Last Light


----------



## Tribalgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Very nice game indeed. Completed long time ago, Love the stealth mode of gameplay.



legendary game indeed! cant believe its been on my hard drive for more than a year!


----------



## rst (Aug 9, 2013)

started Remember Me


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 10, 2013)

*The Wonderful 101 (demo)* - Wii U

This game is absolutely amazing. Very deep and fun gameplay absolutely oozing with style. This is easily the best contender for my GOTY. Probably will replace Super Mario Galaxy as my GOTF. I'm glad that some publishers are still willing to push games with awesome gameplay that is the main focus and selling point rather than relying mostly on presentation with annoying, repetitive, dull as **** gameplay. 

Getting this Day Zero. 

Unfortunately I can see this getting mauled in reviews for actually challenging the player requiring them to think quickly and respond accurately and making them take control instead of letting the game guide you through a corridor where all you do is take cover, shoot zombies/infected/enemy humans/aliens etc. then move further down, take cover, shoot zombies/infected/enemy humans/aliens etc. ad infinitum. 

Sorry Rome 2. You'll have to wait. (I'll buy you too. I promise) 

*Fire Emblem: Awakening* - 3DS

Got to the part where 



Spoiler



It is revealed that Marth is Lucina.



*True Remembrance* - PC

Finished it. An amazing visual novel. Nothing much happened for much of the first half VN and it spent time establishing La's and Blackiris's relationship and the world but this is one of the most cerebral works I've completed. Much deeper than the  pretentious stories found in most AAA games that get praised for the same. 

*Valkyria Chronicles* -  PS3

Got to the point where we first encounter Selvaria.

*Clannad* - PC

Going to start it now.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

has any one played the Naruto PS3 game??? The Boss battles are epic!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2013)

Completed Prototype 2:
Liked the gameplay somewhat..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 10, 2013)

completed starcraft wings of liberty was a little disappointed was expecting it to be an fps when started the intro but later revealed to be a RTS.......

am stuck in witcher..........


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2013)

Chapter 6 - Remember Me.

Played RIPD a little - this game is exactly like The Club


----------



## rst (Aug 11, 2013)

Remember me : Playing episode 3


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

Started DMC Played the intro level.
Started another Hack and slash game call spartan total warrior.
Will Start COD 3 Today evening............


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2013)

Resumed Portal 2 and started ME1. Want to play the whole series but lost the saves. Anyway ME games are worth  a second playthrough.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

started Mortal Combat: Komplete


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 12, 2013)

Started NFS MW (old),
Defeated Rival 10.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally met the "cant kill alpha ceph" bug in crysis3  ...SOB almost ate every kind of ammo there is from every gun and turret , but the glowing appendage never occurred. any patch or fix guys that you know of ?

Metro 2033 : completed the Bridge with Bourbon. Running...at full DX11 features at 1080P with ultra settings.. Max FPS 71, min 30


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Finally met the "cant kill alpha ceph" bug in crysis3  ...SOB almost ate every kind of ammo there is from every gun and turret , but the glowing appendage never occurred. any patch or fix guys that you know of ?
> 
> Metro 2033 : completed the Bridge with Bourbon. Running...at full DX11 features at 1080P with ultra settings.. Max FPS 71, min 30



didn't knew that even mobile gpus are that powerful..........


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> didn't knew that even mobile gpus are that powerful..........



 dude its the best mobile GPU available in market , should speak for it. Will post screenshots for the same.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> dude its the best mobile GPU available in market , should speak for it. Will post screenshots for the same.



How much does your lappy cost?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How much does your lappy cost?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-645.html#post1987287


----------



## rst (Aug 12, 2013)

Remember Me : Playing Episode 6


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-645.html#post1987287



Dayum. I'll be happy with half it's budget.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> didn't knew that even mobile gpus are that powerful..........



780M has 1536 stream processors which is equivalent of desktop class GTX 680 with slightly lower clocks.

Its the most powerful mobile gpu in the market currently and its owing to kepler's extremely efficient architecture.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Dayum. I'll be happy with half it's budget.



I travel a lot..cant afford the hassle to move my dear PC across countries  hence the laptop, the budget could get me a mega Desktop easily.



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-08-1312-34-37-55_zps21f67d35.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-08-1311-47-33-12_zpsccefbe15.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-08-1312-12-38-59_zps05184d84.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-08-1311-54-41-90_zps8aacc13c.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 13, 2013)

^Amazing game. Loved it like hell. For me Last Light was better (duh?). Hope there's one more game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

MK: Komplete 
now in Chapter 4...couldn't perform fatalaties in storymode (anybody did fatality in story mode ?)


----------



## rst (Aug 13, 2013)

Remember Me : Playing Episode 8


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

you ot ahead of me  anyway, I'll try to reach at-least chapter 7 today.

BTW, anyone played deadpool ??


----------



## rst (Aug 15, 2013)

Completed Remember Me 
Nice game 

Will start its DLC soon


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed Remember Me
> Nice game
> 
> Will start its DLC soon



I last played that game a month ago
forgot all the controls in-game


----------



## rst (Aug 15, 2013)

Started Witcher 2


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed Remember Me
> Nice game
> 
> Will start its DLC soon



is there even a DLC ? name please ?

BTW, started playing Deadpool - the game feels nice.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> is there even a DLC ? name please ?
> 
> BTW, started playing Deadpool - the game feels nice.



Hey let me know if it's worth playing


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Playing RAGE on PC and Killzone 3 multiplayer on PS3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Completed ME1 and started ME2 and reached upto Illium and getting crash. Searched a bit and found that it has some fixes but no real solution, will try those tricks today. Damn I miss the Forum and BSNL guiys just don't show up to give the damn broadband.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

MK:Komplete
Chapter 13
Battle with Shao Khan was so tough..took 1hr to defeat him 



rst said:


> Completed *Remember Me *
> Nice game
> 
> Will start its *DLC soon*


what..didn't knew there is any DLC


----------



## rst (Aug 16, 2013)

Witcher 2 : Playing chapter 1



Zangetsu said:


> what..didn't knew there is any DLC



I am also confused about its DLC

In game it is written that "Remember Me PC Game + DLC "
But I am unable to play DLC


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

rst said:


> Witcher 2 : Playing chapter 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol confused [& ed] p!r@te


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2013)

Completed Xcom Enemy Unknown

Wondering what to play next.........


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

waiting to start Fallout: New Vegas on my new laptop, from the point i left it on my desktop.  

only a mouse is needed


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol confused [& ed] p!r@te


*3.bp.blogspot.com/-91J-mV2fB48/Tt5dbP_JQZI/AAAAAAAAARI/meFR3QK3hzI/s1600/rofl+images.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

^  

internet and people. 

 what people do when they dont have any work on hand


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2013)

rst said:


> I am also confused about its DLC
> 
> In game it is written that "Remember Me PC Game + DLC "
> But I am unable to play DLC


i think its for PS3 only a.k.a Combo Lab Pack

Remember Me DLC arrives for PS3, includes Street Fighter inspired moves


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey let me know if it's worth playing



It surely is. Fun is what you'll have.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> dude its the best mobile GPU available in market , should speak for it. Will post screenshots for the same.



at that price dude where did u get that laptop m sure it will be no less than 1.4l something in india.........


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 17, 2013)

Sequence 4 in AC relevations.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 17, 2013)

Started Deadpool as there was nothing else to play... Not too bad


----------



## petergriffin (Aug 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Started Deadpool as there was nothing else to play... Not too bad


is it worth buying??
i read some reviews all stating that its not that good?
is it atleast fun?? 
like saints row 3??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2013)

started Fallout New Vegas again. aftr a looooong time!!


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finished Metro:LL and started Indigo Prophecy.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 17, 2013)

Going to finish Guacamelee   Going to explore some Crysis 2 , Burnout Paradise multiplayer and Dead Space 3 co-op campaign


----------



## abhidev (Aug 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Going to finish Guacamelee   Going to explore some Crysis 2 , Burnout Paradise multiplayer and Dead Space 3 co-op campaign



Hey how is this Guacamelee game??


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 18, 2013)

Finished Sleeping dogs and Started Alice Madness Returns.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey how is this Guacamelee game??



Guacamelee is a totally fun game.

If you liked Shank then you'll love this.

This is 3 times better than Shank


----------



## abhidev (Aug 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Guacamelee is a totally fun game.
> 
> If you liked Shank then you'll love this.
> 
> This is 3 times better than Shank



I liked Mark of ninja more than Shank... haven't played Shank 2...


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I liked Mark of ninja more than Shank... haven't played Shank 2...



Guacamelee is 50% platforming, 50% fighting


----------



## rst (Aug 18, 2013)

Witcher 2 : Playing chapter 2


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 19, 2013)

Started* Deus Ex Human Revolution*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Near completion of ME2. Just have to go to get the IFF reaper and then Suicide Mission. Although I am doing all the DLCs except Arrival before that.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2013)

Chapter 7 : Remember Me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

Completed Story Mode in MK:Komplete
now in Mission 60 in Challenge Tower
damn there are 300 missions in challenge tower...will complete all for sure


----------



## rst (Aug 20, 2013)

Witcher 2 : Playing chapter 3


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 21, 2013)

started far cry 3 again....with call of duty black ops 2.....any new fps games guys...cant find a descent game to play...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

Completed ME2 and now to start ME3.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 21, 2013)

Guys Help! GTA4 detects my total VRAM wrongly and proudly says it can not change graphics settings! God damn it am running it on GTX780M 4GB GDDR5, it took 4 whole hours to download and then this, really driving me nuts. Please help with any fix which can bring me some peace 

I run the game and then go to graphics settings and the res and quality bars just flicker...instead of getting increased.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 21, 2013)

Started Captain Claw again! Level 3


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

petergriffin said:


> is it worth buying??
> i read some reviews all stating that its not that good?
> is it atleast fun??
> like saints row 3??



its fun...graphics are good...but becomes repetitive...check the gameplays before buying


----------



## rst (Aug 21, 2013)

completed witcher 2


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Guys Help! GTA4 detects my total VRAM wrongly and proudly says it can not change graphics settings! God damn it am running it on GTX780M 4GB GDDR5, it took 4 whole hours to download and then this, really driving me nuts. Please help with any fix which can bring me some peace
> 
> I run the game and then go to graphics settings and the res and quality bars just flicker...instead of getting increased.



theres a patch for windows released via Steam. it fixes a lot of issues. did you install it??


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> theres a patch for windows released via Steam. it fixes a lot of issues. did you install it??



Link Please...


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2013)

@^^

Grand Theft Auto IV Patch 7 -- Title Update v. 1.0.7.0 (English) / 1.0.6.1 (Russian) / 1.0.5.2 (Japanese) : Rockstar Support


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 22, 2013)

Finished The Walking Dead episode 1 . Going to start 2. 

Also, will finish Guacamelee soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2013)

started Torchlight II


----------



## rst (Aug 22, 2013)

Started mass effect 1
-----------------------
Resident evil 6: playing chapter 1 (Leon)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Completed Several side missions and 3 main missions in ME3. Game is good but with some bugs.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 24, 2013)

Completed Mirrors Edge! Awesome game.

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 24, 2013)

Started a new career in Fifa 13. Joint MU, then sent out for 1 year load


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

Started Bioshock Infinite.
I couldn't make out the difference between high and very low setting


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

modern games do look better no matter what settings used  but comparing low to high .. hmm, may be you need to properly calibrate your monitor.


----------



## rst (Aug 25, 2013)

mass effect 1: rescued Liara
 -----------------------
 Resident evil 6: completed Leon mission
It was great


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 25, 2013)

fINISHED iNDIGO pROPHECY AND sTARTED eVOLAND.aLSO PLANNING TO START la nOIRE.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just finished Guacamelee. Now I can start DS3 co-op


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2013)

DS3 coop is fun too


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2013)

rst said:


> mass effect 1: rescued Liara
> -----------------------
> Resident evil 6: completed Leon mission
> It was great



Way too ahead of you in ME series. Now playing Omega DLC after Coup attemp.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 26, 2013)

Started LA Noire after facing issues trying to install and play it for the whole day.It indeed is a really poor PC port.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

^ehh??

i thought LA Noire was a rather good port!! did you try to tinker with the FPS? i read somewhere that LA Noire was tied to 30FPS for its advanced facial expression animation something... but apart from that, its a real nice port.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 27, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite: Completed the "Find Chen-Lin" mission(I think,The steam achievement says so.)
The  timeline/dimension hopping through those tears made my head hurt 
Now just have to "Take down the Airship"

Will start Borderlands 2 Captain Scarlett DLC now.


----------



## rst (Aug 27, 2013)

Completed mass effect 1
 -----------------------
Resident evil 6: Playing chapter 2 (Ada)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2013)

rst said:


> Resident evil 6: Playing chapter 2 (Ada)


which chapter u found good?


----------



## rst (Aug 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> which chapter u found good?



I only completed Leon campaign
Its all chapters were awesome


----------



## MidhunRockz (Aug 28, 2013)

Crysis 2,Fallout 3,Deadpool,Call Of Juarez Gunslinger,BF Bad Company,Company Of Heroes 1 and 2,AC Brotherhood
Aliens:Colonial Marines,Halo 2


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @^^
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV Patch 7 -- Title Update v. 1.0.7.0 (English) / 1.0.6.1 (Russian) / 1.0.5.2 (Japanese) : Rockstar Support



Messed things up real bad. The first thing the patch did is  obliterated Social Club, without which the game showed me the finger. then i reinstalled GTA, installed social club after applying patch and did a few more tweaks with command line, TADAA! BSOD, after recovering from it with a system restore, f***ing windows had its hidden updates waiting, which got applied and screwed my WLAN , GFX and sound drivers. Formatted C drive and installed windows 8. Just found that i was provided with win7 drivers for all applications in my new laptop, total chaos now. only could install Nvidia drivers, laptop sent to service center for replenishment :'(


----------



## rst (Aug 29, 2013)

Assassin creed 2: Playing sequence 9


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Messed things up real bad. The first thing the patch did is  obliterated Social Club, without which the game showed me the finger. then i reinstalled GTA, installed social club after applying patch and did a few more tweaks with command line, TADAA! BSOD, after recovering from it with a system restore, f***ing windows had its hidden updates waiting, which got applied and screwed my WLAN , GFX and sound drivers. Formatted C drive and installed windows 8. Just found that i was provided with win7 drivers for all applications in my new laptop, total chaos now. only could install Nvidia drivers, laptop sent to service center for replenishment :'(



Murphy's Law: The costlier/more advanced a technology is, the more issues you face 

on a more serious note, here's to hoping it comes back with everything fixed!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *Murphy's Law: The costlier/more advanced a technology is, the more issues you face *
> 
> on a more serious note, here's to hoping it comes back with everything fixed!!



never heard of this but TFS anyway


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

Going on a 9 Day vacation to Home. Gonna finish backlogs in the duration.
Ass.Creed Series.
Batman Arkham Assy.
Crysis 1 & Crysis 2.
BF2.
Amnesia.
Prototype 2.
Bulletstorm.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 30, 2013)

Back in action. All drivers fine now. Found Crysis2 installed in my pc after returned from service center.....

....Finished it. Max FPS 124, min 61

Installing Metro LL, RE6


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Going on a 9 Day hibernation to private pamper chamber. Gonna finish backlogs in the duration.
> Ass.Creed Series.
> Batman Arkham Assy.
> Crysis 1 & Crysis 2.
> ...



Fixed


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Going on a 9 Day vacation to Home. Gonna finish backlogs in the duration.
> Ass.Creed Series.
> Batman Arkham Assy.
> Crysis 1 & Crysis 2.
> ...



Add one more game and it will come up to 9, that is 1 game per day


----------



## rst (Aug 30, 2013)

Assassin creed 2: completed sequence 13
Now collecting codex pages
--------------------------------------------
Started dragon age 1


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Add one more game and it will come up to 9, that is 1 game per day


Ummm.. I was thinking about completing FarCry3 , which I was playing couple of weeks ago. But that's a game I am gonna enjoy bit by bit. 



Gollum said:


> Fixed



?_?  .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2013)

ME3. Now in Thessia.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 30, 2013)

Playing Dishonored DLC - knife of dunwall


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 30, 2013)

Completed Bioshock Infinite.
I couldn't wrap my mind around it.Especially the post-credit scene.



gameranand said:


> ME3. Now in Thessia.


Did you bring Javik and Liara along  ?


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 30, 2013)

Knife of Dunwall is so short ! Just finished it


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 30, 2013)

Started Remember Me. Reached 3rd episode. Like the game.

Shiva


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2013)

MK:Komplete 
Challenge no 125



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Started Remember Me. Reached 3rd episode. Like the game.
> 
> Shiva


that's an excellent game


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 31, 2013)

Metro 2033 : chapter : Cave..This room scares the sh*t outta me :'0 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-09-0103-46-28-07_zps3319147e.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Metro 2033 : chapter : Cave..This room scares the sh*t outta me :'0
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/metro20332013-09-0103-46-28-07_zps3319147e.jpg



And that 3-digit yellow number at the top left of your screenshot shocked the crap outta me
*sees siggy**sees GTX 780M* 
ALL HAIL THE GOD OF LAPTOPS!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 31, 2013)

finished off with mortal Kombat Komplete story mode ..... is there anything more to this game?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Completed Bioshock Infinite.
> I couldn't wrap my mind around it.Especially the post-credit scene.
> 
> 
> Did you bring Javik and Liara along  ?



Yes I did and Asari actually were preserved by Prorhians. Strange.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 31, 2013)

started playing half life again after a long long long long long time !!!

On "Surface Tension" level atm..


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 31, 2013)

Completed Yu and Yukiko in arcade mode in Persona 4 the Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena.

This game is awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 31, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> started playing half life again after a long long long long long time !!!
> 
> On "Surface Tension" level atm..







CommanderShawnzer said:


> And that 3-digit yellow number at the top left of your screenshot shocked the crap outta me
> *sees siggy**sees GTX 780M*
> ALL HAIL THE GOD OF LAPTOPS!



much less textures to process in this particular screen position.. thats why the high FPS.


----------



## rst (Aug 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 6 : Playing chapter 4 (Jack)
--------------------------------------------
Dragon Age 1:
the main character does not have voiced dialogue


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 31, 2013)

i ahve played namco bandai games before..but this... Dark Souls!!! what insanity is this, i opened a dorr after 3 min of gameplay and then a nasty looking boss with health bar longer than howrah station comes down and kills me with 3 shots. couldnt even see what it was or what it looked like! do anyone feel frustrated about this...??? and why in the earth the fps is capped at 30!!..it looks crap!


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

Started - Darksiders 2


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i ahve played namco bandai games before..but this... Dark Souls!!! what insanity is this, i opened a dorr after 3 min of gameplay and then a nasty looking boss with health bar longer than howrah station comes down and kills me with 3 shots. couldnt even see what it was or what it looked like! do anyone feel frustrated about this...??? and why in the earth the fps is capped at 30!!..it looks crap!



Bamco is just the publisher for this title. This was developed externally at From Software. Use DSFix to uncap the res and framerate. 

Dark Souls is actually pretty easy once you get a hang of the combat. Its no P* or Capcom Clover game. Just dodge and backstab. Also, stay away from Phantasy Star, Ragnarok and Monster Hunter if you can't even beat Asylum Demon in Dark Souls.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Bamco is just the publisher for this title. This was developed externally at From Software. Use DSFix to uncap the res and framerate.
> 
> Dark Souls is actually pretty easy once you get a hang of the combat. Its no P* or Capcom Clover game. Just dodge and backstab. Also, stay away from Phantasy Star, Ragnarok and Monster Hunter if you *can't even beat Asylum Demon* in Dark Souls.



I hate it most when  quality of a gameplay is adjudged by its inherent extremity rather than its aesthetics,  a "GAME" being too tough to play is never my cup of tea. I could have chosen "Insane" or some "F** me dead" difficulty in any bloody game to perceive it...and i did too... "From Software" thought what? put some "Industrial Strength" ? or "labor philosophy" in a game to make it entertaining!

FPS cap, primitive graphics and a gameplay experience which is sordid right from the beginning. Diablo 1 had better inventory than this...sometimes the uninstall button is so adorable. Thanks for the Fix anyway.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 1, 2013)

Finished Alice Madness Return and Started COD Black Ops 2.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 2, 2013)

Finished StarCraft II - Heart Of The Swarm at Hard difficulty. Enjoyed it.


----------



## rst (Sep 3, 2013)

rESIDENT eVIL 6: Leon,Jack,Ada missions are complete
I didn't like first episode of Chris mission
Its like the call of duty

--------------------------------------------------
Dragon age origin
Although main character has no voice
But this game is awesome 
No doubt it is better than dragon age 2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist
SMI Interface in the game is similar to MS Interface in Mass Effect Series which I enjoyed a lot.

Borderlands 2
All the missions are super funny and easy to finish except the Boss Battles which are very much challenging.

Skyrim -Legendary Edition
I finished all the missions of Dark Brotherhood,Thieves Guild,Civil War(I sided with Imperials),Main Quest,Daedric Quests and Side-Missions including Solstein and Hearthfire.

Metro -Last Light
All the levels are having horror genre like aspect which is thrilling to play besides nowadays all the game developers are going open world which would be fun in regard of Metro also which might resemble STALKER series.

STALKER -Shadow of Chernobyl, Call of Pripyat and Clear Sky
All the levels are pretty scary due to mutated animals and atmosphere. While this series ended due to game developer sold to develop MMO type of games is a real loss to the lovers of this genre.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

rst said:


> rESIDENT eVIL 6: Leon,Jack,Ada missions are complete
> *I didn't like first episode of Chris mission
> Its like the call of duty*


exactly the same feeling I had


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

still stuck with Remember ME.. hopefully will try to make some progress today.


----------



## rst (Sep 4, 2013)

Started mass effect 2
----------------------------
Dragon Age origin: completed circle tower mission


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 4, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Started* Deus Ex Human Revolution*



Completed *Deus Ex Human Revolution* Took 16 Days/37 Hrs 
With Following Achievements 


Spoiler



*img189.imageshack.us/img189/9352/q2en.png



Will Start *Mass Effect*


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 5, 2013)

Finished Blac ops 2 and Started Dead Island 1. Dead island kinda fun with beautiful graphics.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

DI is one of the best zombie game I've played so far.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> DI is one of the best zombie game I've played so far.


Indeed played 1st its so fun 
havnt played Riptide hows it?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 6, 2013)

Completed Mortal Kombat Komplete edition Story mode, three times ladder through...in fight mode medium
Playing through Call of Juarez : gunslinger. Just won the Dual with Hardin


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Completed Mortal Kombat Komplete edition Story mode


have u played the Challenge Tower...
i'm in 273 right now


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

How the hell does Jason Brody kills the Ink Monster in farcry3 ?? I am stuck at that level.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

Lost Planet 3 and Total War Rome 2 not completed.
Reason: Very Booring...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2013)

Never mind. Killed him.
Damn , it though. Had to keep jumping like a bunny for 10 mins.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 6, 2013)

Started battlefield bad company 2 and half life 2.  Will have to play some old titles till 650 ti boost will get in Stock in nehru palace.  Which is better any recommendation on which I should finishes first?


----------



## rst (Sep 6, 2013)

Completed mass effect 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Lost Planet 3 and Total War Rome 2 not completed.
> Reason: Very Booring...



Offtopic: Hey, your avatar is insulting. Arrrrghhh!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Offtopic: Hey, your avatar is insulting. Arrrrghhh!



You meant your avatar LOL... Ouch.....


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 7, 2013)

Having issue with Dead Island with patch 1.3 and it ruined my game after playing for some hours and have to start again so will play later. Now started Deadpool man this game is hilarious and not bad at all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

Will GTA5 be released on PC this September 17th itself. I saw in VG Releases that it is so but in many other sites they are saying it is for consoles only and will be ported to PC later in the year that is Q4,2013.


----------



## rst (Sep 7, 2013)

started mass effect 2 DLC : playing Liara mission


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2013)

Completed ME3. TBH I don't have much complaints about the ending.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You meant your avatar LOL... Ouch.....



Yeah your avatar is insulting
Seriously.Super-Spider?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yeah your avatar is insulting
> Seriously.Super-Spider?



Your avatar is looking like a bald villain in a Bollywood movie buddy.
My avatar is world famous SUPER MAN..... If you can cannot recognize that then I cannot really help you.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Your avatar is looking like a bald villain in a Bollywood movie buddy.
> My avatar is world famous SUPER MAN..... If you can cannot recognize that then I cannot really help you.



Avatar change kiya


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Avatar change kiya



OK OK my previous avatar looks like a spidey + super man. Now real super man and my name coincides with S letter.OK.


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2013)

*Deadpool *- Gonna rescue Rogue.. It's one helluva game!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone FarCry3 ???  How do you cross the level where you have to kill all the pirates at the airstrip to save Willis . There are so many ****ing  Juggernauts who don't die with bullets.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 7, 2013)

Use rocket launcher and grenades to kill them


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Anyone FarCry3 ???  How do you cross the level where you have to kill all the pirates at the airstrip to save Willis . There are so many ****ing  Juggernauts who don't die with bullets.



give the AMR a try if you want long distance brain busting.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

sam said:


> give the AMR a try if you want long distance brain busting.



Planted mined and used explosives all around. Stayed with mg . it seemed to helped .
Buying a RPG was expensive.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2013)

sam said:


> give the AMR a try if you want long distance brain busting.



Yeah I used it. It helped a lot along with planted Explosives around the back.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2013)

Started Tomb Raider.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2013)

back to the zone after a long time with this mod :
LINK
this time playing in veteran mode


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2013)

Started 'Splinter cell - Blacklist'... well the graphics same as Conviction... Maybe a bit better lighting effects... The gameplay is same but the enemies have better AI compared to Conviction.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

completed lost planet 3 and rayman legends. now i dont have anything to play. damn


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started Tomb Raider.



which one?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2013)

HE-MAN said:


> completed lost planet 3 and rayman legends. now i dont have anything to play. damn



How's Lost Planet 3???


----------



## vickybat (Sep 8, 2013)

Finished Metro Last Light. Lot better than Metro 2033. Excellent plot.

Couldn't get the good ending though.



gameranand said:


> Completed ME3. TBH I don't have much complaints about the ending.



Found this very boring compared to its predecessors.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2013)

giving Borderlands 1 a speedrun on laptop. desktop GPU fan died recently.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 8, 2013)

Any tips for battlefield bad company 2 single player campaign?


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

it's just a simple fun fps shooter just like CoD series with a little bit of change in  here and there - anyway, as for tips don't stand under a roof for too long as if enemies start shooting it with rpg, throws grenades the roof/wall will turn into debris - same goes for huts as they have no solid wall you will take hit if enemies starts to shoot at it wildly.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2013)

on normal difficulty, B3 feels more difficult than COD series. i died on the second mission multiple times failing to spot a sniper and even more on the later mission. so only bit of advice: don't run and gun. and listen to the radio or whatever is there as it gives vital bit of info about some quick reaction events.

and as topgear said, don't stick to a single piece of cover for too long. enemies fire rockets without any kind of mercy.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> it's just a simple fun fps shooter just like CoD series with a little bit of change in  here and there - anyway, as for tips don't stand under a roof for too long as if enemies start shooting it with rpg, throws grenades the roof/wall will turn into debris - same goes for huts as they have no solid wall you will take hit if enemies starts to shoot at it wildly.





sam said:


> on normal difficulty, B3 feels more difficult than COD series. i died on the second mission multiple times failing to spot a sniper and even more on the later mission. so only bit of advice: don't run and gun. and listen to the radio or whatever is there as it gives vital bit of info about some quick reaction events.
> 
> and as topgear said, don't stick to a single piece of cover for too long. enemies fire rockets without any kind of mercy.



Thanks guys. Have already reached mission 6


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

sam said:


> on normal difficulty, B3 feels more difficult than COD series


i haven't noticed difficulty between them..but once i tried COD:MW2 in ultimate difficulty so had to play it in normal..it was almost impossible to clear the level


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

On run:
-Darksiders 2 (The lost temple)
-Deadpool (Boss battle with Blockbuster)
-Sniper:Ghost warrior (Locating some General from a sniping spot)

On hold:
-Saints row:the third


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> -Sniper:Ghost warrior
> -



heard the game was really bad... how to you like it??


----------



## Gaurav265 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> On run:
> -Darksiders 2 (The lost temple)
> -Deadpool (Boss battle with Blockbuster)
> -Sniper:Ghost warrior (Locating some General from a sniping spot)
> ...



Is deadpool  a good game ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

Playing Fifa 13... still...


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Is deadpool  a good game ?


It's like a funny movie among the hollywood. Controls/gameplay are not that much greater when compared to other hack-n-slash third person games like PoP or GoW or any other TFS.
The USP of this game is Deadpool's ability of breaking the fourth wall. 

In the game, he knows that being played by a player, and often instructs the player to do what to do and what not to do with his witty/sexy/sarcastic remarks.
You will understand only when you play the game. Don't miss the dialogues, especially. 



anirbandd said:


> heard the game was really bad... how to you like it??


Am not much of a FPS player, though i like this game for being stealthy and killing the target. Though Chrome engine can't be compared to Cryengine, it somewhat excels in rendering Dense forests with greeneries beautifully. If you're a run-em-bang-em with gun blazing type, you will not like it.


----------



## rst (Sep 12, 2013)

COMPLETED mass effect 2 DLC
-----------------------------------
Started skyrim


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 12, 2013)

Finished Deadpool and Now gonna Start Splinter cell - Blacklist. ( even though not stealth fan)


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

heading to lab x16 [ SSoC ]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs started.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 13, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sleeping Dogs started.



Better late than never


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 13, 2013)

Started Dead Rising 2 and will pause blacklist for now not a stealth fan.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

now I'm into lab x16 [ S-SoC ] and gee scientists suits are really bad in resisting bullet damage . One more thing is as I'm playing this on veteran mode now those zombie *******s and snorks became very hard to neutralize but anyway, I'll manage I guess


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2013)

Started playing Ridge Racer Driftopia, won a race on 3rd attempt, not bad.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> now I'm into lab x16 [ S-SoC ] and gee scientists suits are really bad in resisting bullet damage . One more thing is as I'm playing this on veteran mode now those zombie *******s and snorks became very hard to neutralize but anyway, I'll manage I guess



playing the game again?


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 15, 2013)

Finished Syberia.Started Dead Rising 2 and uninstalled after just 2 hours, also started Organ Trail directors cut and mario and luigi superstar saga.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 15, 2013)

Playing Through BF3 in Medium Difficulty, in ultra settings, sometimes having a hard time with enemy RPGs. Super Awesome gameplay and visuals...



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1300-03-59-10_zps6c33392f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1300-19-12-69_zps2029e845.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1412-59-49-18_zps38931258.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1517-01-51-77_zps536dd271.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1517-08-49-18_zpsa19b8bbc.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1517-22-27-75_zps1341e2bd.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf32013-09-1517-30-02-14_zps342b502e.jpg


----------



## rst (Sep 15, 2013)

completed  skyrim
-------------------
Started "I am alive"


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

whats S-SoC???



mohit9206 said:


> Finished Syberia.Started Dead Rising 2 and uninstalled after just 2 hours, also started Organ Trail directors cut and *mario and luigi superstar saga*.


mario?? for PC

started Blades of Time
now in level-3


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> whats S-SoC???



The STALKER - Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> playing the game again?



completed all three before and re-playing now with mods


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Playing Through BF3 in Medium Difficulty, in *ultra settings*, sometimes having a hard time with enemy RPGs. *Super Awesome *gameplay and* visuals*...



Hmmmmm.......Making notebook gamers jealous ...Isn't it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 17, 2013)

rst said:


> completed  skyrim
> -------------------
> Started "I am alive"



 u completed Skyrim in three days? it took me one bloody month to complete with a wholeness i can say legit!



Rishi. said:


> Hmmmmm.......Making notebook gamers jealous ...Isn't it.



taking it as a complement from fellow gamer  

------------------------------------------------------

Playing call of Juarez Gunslinger in parallel, this game also relieves me with its funny and sunny sides...duels pose a good challenge over muscle reflex...


----------



## rst (Sep 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> u completed Skyrim in three days? it took me one bloody month to complete with a wholeness i can say legit!



It is short game ,if one concentrate on main mission
Also I used cheat(tmm 1) so that all locations are visible on the map


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 17, 2013)

Guild wars 2
Human warrior level 38
Sylvari mage level 10
How in the world am I supposed to get to the game end when I have games like DOTA2 and LOL to eat up my time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 17, 2013)

^^Left both Borderlands2 and DOTA2 for same main reason (one of the few). Lots of games needs justice to be served. I am ashamed that i have lot of catching up to do in lot many beautiful titles...still to start Bioshock Infinite


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 17, 2013)

thejunglegod said:


> Guild wars 2
> Human warrior level 38
> Sylvari mage level 10
> How in the world am I supposed to get to the game end when I have games like DOTA2 and LOL to eat up my time.



I left Guild Wars 2 due to the frequent huge updates  

BTW how you play Dota 2 and LOL at the same time. There is a war between these two games players 

My target:- I will leave Dota once I reach lvl 100


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^Left both Borderlands2 and DOTA2 for same main reason (one of the few). Lots of games needs justice to be served. I am ashamed that i have lot of catching up to do in lot many beautiful titles...still to start Bioshock Infinite



Yep. Have missed a lot of games due to the time eaten up by MMOsand MOBAs. Games like The Witcher 2 have received very little attention from me when they deserved much more. I'd quit lol earlier but then I just switched to dota2 assuming there'd be lesser trolls, but sigh. 



arijitsinha said:


> I left Guild Wars 2 due to the frequent huge updates
> 
> BTW how you play Dota 2 and LOL at the same time. There is a war between these two games players
> 
> My target:- I will leave Dota once I reach lvl 100



Not really. People seem to choose their sides and prefer to be fan boys. I like both of them irrespective of what people think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

BOT: Level 4 Temple


----------



## rst (Sep 18, 2013)

started "dark souls"
Controls are not looking good

Anyway it is tough game
During fight we have to focus on stamina as well


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> BOT: Level 4 Temple



name of the game please


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 19, 2013)

rst said:


> started "dark souls"
> Controls are not looking good
> 
> Anyway it is tough game
> During fight we have to focus on stamina as well



Lol. All the best with that. Using a wired xbox 360 controller can do you a workd of good.  Also, note that this is not your typical hack and slash. Be patient and learn to block/dodge and you will be rewarded with one of the best game play experience. If you get flustered however, you will quit before the first real boss fight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> name of the game please


Blades of Time 

now in level 7 Sky Docks (3 more levels to go)


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 19, 2013)

rst said:


> started "dark souls"
> Controls are not looking good
> 
> Anyway it is tough game
> During fight we have to focus on stamina as well



There is a mod for it dscfix or something. I forgot the exact name. After applying you will be able to play by KB+Mouse


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> There is a mod for it dscfix or something. I forgot the exact name. After applying you will be able to play by KB+Mouse



It's called the DSMfix which is for better mouse control and also check out the DSfix which is to get rid of that horrible 1024 * 768 fixed resolution. 

For more details;

*www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/11/09/dark-souls-mods/


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Blades of Time
> 
> now in level 7 Sky Docks (3 more levels to go)



Thanks for the info and after seeing that girl I remember I've played this game a little before but too little.

Btw, this game reminds me of another similar game released long back .. x-blades


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2013)

Completed BF3, MOH WF in hard, call of juarez GS.

Started Ghost Recon future Soldier.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Blades of Time: Level 8 (Boss Fight with viscal Chaos)



topgear said:


> Thanks for the info and after seeing that girl I remember I've played this game a little before but too little.
> 
> Btw, this game reminds me of another similar game released long back .. *x-blades*



yes,BOT is a spiritual successor to Gaijin Entertainment's past work, X-Blades.


----------



## rst (Sep 20, 2013)

Completed dragon age origin
-------------------------------
I am alive : got the small girl
-------------------------------
Dead space 2 : playing chapter 2
-------------------------------
dark Soul :Completed Undead Asylum


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Blades of Time: Level 8 (Boss Fight with viscal Chaos)
> 
> yes,BOT is a spiritual successor to Gaijin Entertainment's past work, X-Blades.



thanks for the piece of info .. BTW, time to resume S-SoC / Remember me.


----------



## rst (Sep 21, 2013)

Started Amnesia : A machine for pigs
------------------------------------
Dead space 2 : playing chapter 5


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 22, 2013)

PLaying Minecraft


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2013)

Darksiders 2 = Retrieved the first stone from a lot of three, to wake the Lord of Bones from Slumber.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

Completed Blades of Time...excellent hack&slash game 



topgear said:


> thanks for the piece of info .. BTW, time to resume S-SoC / *Remember me*.


 u still didn't complete it..shame shame


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

nah, not yet but completed S.S.O.C. before - RM just got too monotonous  now may be I'll find this interesting enough to complete.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 24, 2013)

time to bring Carl Johnson out of retirement !!


----------



## rst (Sep 24, 2013)

Started the elder scroll 4:Oblivion
--------------------------------
Dead Space 2 : playing chapter 7
---------------------------------
Amnesia a machine for pig : playing "Against the Rising Waters"


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2013)

Started Castlevania:Lords of Shadows


----------



## abhidev (Sep 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Castlevania:Lords of Shadows



How is it?? The new one has got some really good ratings


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2013)

Castlevania:LOS
Completed Chapter I : Boss fight with Ice Titan was Epic (pure GOW feeling)

Boss Fight with Greater wolf is tough 



abhidev said:


> How is it?? The new one has got some really good ratings


Mind-Blowing


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 26, 2013)

*Completed Mass Effect 


Started Metro 2033*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

Castlevania:LoS
Chapter II: level 6 (encounter with mysterious girl and his deadly monster companion)


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

uninstall-ed ghost reckon future soldier, shitty graphics made me sick, total waste of time,money and efforts...will install bio-shock infinite today.

beat the 7th rival in most wanted 2012 and got his Lexus


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

Will resume Tomb Raider after nearly a month.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 27, 2013)

Completed :  Amnesia A machine for pigs 

------------------

Started : *Outlast* 

_Synopsis: 

In the remote mountains of Colorado, horrors wait inside Mount Massive Asylum. A long-abandoned home for the mentally ill, recently re-opened by the “research and charity” branch of the transnational Murkoff Corporation, the asylum has been operating in strict secrecy… until now. 

Acting on a tip from an anonymous source, independent journalist Miles Upshur breaks into the facility, and what he discovers walks a terrifying line between science and religion, nature and something else entirely. Once inside, his only hope of escape lies with the terrible truth at the heart of Mount Massive. 

Outlast is a true survival horror experience which aims to show that the most terrifying monsters of all come from the human mind._ 

some ss from Outlast 




Spoiler



_*Outlast contains intense violence, gore, graphic sexual content, and strong language._
*i.imgur.com/5DCbRF6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aMD08Yp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tvl2Z3w.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rnm6Mfn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RAWch1f.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XJvvAfe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jephHmJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qX1I23t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zag2eSB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Qx8iZlV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/E5IkXwx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LXMpEsi.jpg


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 28, 2013)

started playing Game  named GUN. It looks like GTA happening before 150 years.... fun to play till now


----------



## Limitless (Sep 28, 2013)

started ACE COMBAT ASSAULT HORIZON!


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> started playing Game  named GUN. It looks like GTA happening before 150 years.... fun to play till now


 Wild wild west..


----------



## rst (Sep 29, 2013)

Dead Space 2: playing chapter 13


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

Started Playing Dead Space 2 again because of lost saves.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 29, 2013)

DS3 : Playing co-op with a buddy (Chapter 18) - 69% game completion


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

bioshock infinite : in the  "other columbia" now, searching for weapons for fitzroy


----------



## rst (Sep 30, 2013)

Completed dead space 2

Its better than dead space 3


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 30, 2013)

rst said:


> Completed dead space 2
> 
> Its better than dead space 3



Why is that?


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 30, 2013)

Playing GUN For Quite some time. Bored due to Receptive nature of game play but FUN To shoot.
Started NFS MW Again and defeated the Rival #14.
Playing FIFA 13 meanwhile in SP Mode.


----------



## rst (Sep 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Why is that?



DS 2 has  much better story and it's scarier than Dead Space 3


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ Agreed, deadly sound effects, i finished that game in my old laptop with built in JBL speakers, reinstalled and  tried with my 7.1 surround headphone, scared the **** outta me, left it halfway.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

DS1 is even better than DS2 if you are talking about Fear factor.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 30, 2013)

Finished Dead Rising 2 and Gonna start Saints Row 4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

Castlevania:LoS
Chapter V-part IV


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Castlevania:LoS
> Chapter V-part IV



What do you do ?? I mean a Job or Student ?? Because boy you get a hell lot of time play unlike us.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> What do you do ?? I mean a Job or Student ?? Because boy you get a hell lot of time play unlike us.



Job.
play everyday in the morning for 2hrs
then weekends (Sat-Sun) 4~6 hrs max

but i won't be able to enjoy this much after marriage(if it happens in future) 

and u know that I focus on only 1 game at a time (that's the reason I have completed each & every game I have started )


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Job.
> play everyday in the morning for 2hrs


At what time, you wake?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> At what time, you wake?


10~12 p.m then office till 9.30pm


----------



## rst (Sep 30, 2013)

Started Assassin creed brotherhood


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Job.
> play everyday in the morning for 2hrs
> then weekends (Sat-Sun) 4~6 hrs max
> 
> ...



Hats off


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Job.
> play everyday in the morning for 2hrs
> then weekends (Sat-Sun) 4~6 hrs max
> 
> ...



I salute your dedication.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Job.
> play everyday in the morning for 2hrs
> then weekends (Sat-Sun) 4~6 hrs max
> 
> ...



TRUE GAMER SPIRIT!!!
Respect bro....


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Job.
> play everyday in the morning for 2hrs
> then weekends (Sat-Sun) 4~6 hrs max
> 
> ...



almost same as me...but i cant scoop out any time in the morning, instead i rush home in the evening from office, play from 7 P.M. to 12 P.M. with breaks for dinner, calls to home and GF etc etc. on weekends if i stay home then i spend the "daytime" playing, also i install at least two games and play in  parallel which are not of the same genre.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 1, 2013)

I play 1 hour in the morning, and 2-3 hours in weekends  So a total of 10 hours a week


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> almost same as me...but i cant scoop out any time in the morning, instead i rush home in the evening from office, play from 7 P.M. to 12 P.M. with breaks for dinner, calls to home and GF etc etc. on weekends if i stay home then i spend the "daytime" playing,* also i install at least two games and play in  parallel which are not of the same genre*.



Same here...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> Hats off





gameranand said:


> I salute your dedication.





gta0gagan said:


> TRUE GAMER SPIRIT!!!
> Respect bro....


Thank u all.... 

Castlevania:LoS
now in Chapter VI: part II


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

Started Alan Awake
----------------------
 AC brotherhood : Playing sequence 6


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> On run:
> -Darksiders 2 (The lost temple)
> -Deadpool (Boss battle with Blockbuster)
> -Sniper:Ghost warrior (Locating some General from a sniping spot)
> ...



Reinstalled the OS, and lost all the save files. 
Have to start all over again..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Why didn't you took the backup of your saves ??


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why didn't you took the backup of your saves ??


I backup'd 'My Documents' in which most of the games save their files. 
To my bad luck, these games stored their saves in AppData/Userdata folder under Users folder, i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Atleast search where the saves are located of the games you are playing. I had a genuine tragedy that my HDD died on me.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Atleast search where the saves are located of the games you are playing. I had a genuine tragedy that my HDD died on me.



which hard disk u used .......??



rst said:


> completed  skyrim
> -------------------
> Started "I am alive"



completed skyrim like everything???


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> completed skyrim like everything???


Yeah,I like the game
It's a big open-world game(Although I focused on main story) 
Nice story,gameplay, and graphics
Thats why,I also downloaded Oblivion
But I am not enjoying Oblivion as Skyrim


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Gameplay time ??


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Gameplay time ??


It depends on the game
Generally, 6-7 hours
Sometime,even 10-12 hours


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

I am asking about completion time for Skyrim. What was you total gameplay time for that game.


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am asking about completion time for Skyrim. What was you total gameplay time for that game.



I have uninstalled the game
But save of skyrim indicates 21 hours 9 minutes 42 seconds


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn thats too low for Skyrim. I have seen people play this game for 1000 hrs. You could have atleast played it more than 200 to 300 hrs for a complete experience.


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn thats too low for Skyrim. I have seen people play this game for 1000 hrs. You could have atleast played it more than 200 to 300 hrs for a complete experience.



There are lots of side missions in the game
I will play them if I have no other game available
But now I have many good games pending


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

rst said:


> There are lots of side missions in the game
> I will play them if I have no other game available
> But now I have many good games pending



Yeah your call. I am just saying that if you only play the story mode of Skyrim then you haven't really enjoyed the game, real fun is in exploration and all.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

rst said:


> I have uninstalled the game
> But save of skyrim indicates 21 hours 9 minutes 42 seconds



there is no way u could hav explored the whole game in that much time.......... i was playing skyrim for like 2-3 months daily still i stumbled upon something new everyday...........


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> there is no way u could hav explored the whole game in that much time.......... i was playing skyrim for like 2-3 months daily still i stumbled upon something new everyday...........


I  haven't explored the whole game
did only main missions 
2-3 side missions for marriage purpose


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I backup'd 'My Documents' in which most of the games save their files.
> To my bad luck, these games stored their saves in AppData/Userdata folder under Users folder, i guess.



next time try this: GameSave Manager. works with most games.



gameranand said:


> Atleast search where the saves are located of the games you are playing.



certain games keep a folder in My Docs even though saves are located somewhere else (Eg: Burnout Paradise & Dirt Showdown). most likely the config file and some logs are kept in My Document.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah true that. Some games give me a hard time to find the damn saves.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2013)

Metro LL: Regina. this level reminds me of classic FPS like F.E.A.R & HL2.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2013)

Played TS 2014 - thinking of starting outlast from today.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn thats too low for Skyrim. I have seen people play this game for 1000 hrs. You could have atleast played it more than 200 to 300 hrs for a complete experience.



1 month and 3 days, i know every grass in Tamriel, killed more dragons than Austria's population. had an inventory which ideally should call for a truck to carry !  but fact is i got deviated by toooooo many side missions, even as childish like fetching a book from the other room and handing it to the quest giver  i dont think *all* should be looked at in skyrim.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 1 month and 3 days, i know every grass in Tamriel, killed more dragons than Austria's population. had an inventory which ideally should call for a truck to carry !  but fact is i got deviated by toooooo many side missions, even as childish like fetching a book from the other room and handing it to the quest giver  i dont think *all* should be looked at in skyrim.



I am not saying all but 20 hrs is much lesser, if you know what I mean. Yes the game distracts us from the main path, because its meant to be that way. You can't get a 100 hrs story so they pour in more and more side quests. You can skip them anytime and complete the game right away. Its always your choice. This is the best part of Bethesda that I like, they give us complete freedom over what we want to do in the game also not to mentions thousands and thousands of mods.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

i expected more customization and effective rule-sets in weapons and skill points, D&D rocks in that, no one is even close, i really miss the dice rolls in RPG, especially RPGs like skyrim rich with graphical and story elements, i think Bethesda should look up to that, Bio-ware takes the crown in that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

If you want them then why not use some mods for that.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^links please


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 2, 2013)

Far Cry 3 : Mission 33 Black Gold.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^links please



Lets take it in the respective thread or Mods will come here for us. Just tell me which type of Mods you want and I'll search them and send a link for ya.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^links please



here it is, I managed to list all the major mods to make your skyrim look much better

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140477-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-29.html#post1806789


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

THESE MANY MODS ???? Damn u skyrim, i have to play you again...


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2013)

Replaying* POP:WW,* as a change from Modern Hack n Slash games.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 2, 2013)

Played Don't Starve last night its a fun little game but i only survived for 4 days. Also started BF3 SP looking forward to download BF4 beta this week.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> THESE MANY MODS ???? Damn u skyrim, i have to play you again...



It wont look like your old Skyrim anymore thats for sure.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 2, 2013)

Skyrim fans, suggest me some mod. I am going to start Skyrim soon. Don't want to play vanilla Skyrim


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 2, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Skyrim fans, suggest me some mod. I am going to start Skyrim soon. Don't want to play vanilla Skyrim



Piyush so far has the richest collections, visit the link up there in that post above mine. warning : you're CPU will be tasked.



Piyush said:


> It wont look like your old Skyrim anymore thats for sure.



Excellent collection, i will reinstall and cross-skill this time as a battle mage build, last time it was more like nord tank+ destruction sorcery. Skyrim has one thing good, it has no spell-failure factor while in heavy armor 

back on topic : installed serious sam 3 BFE for no reason, it has an unusually loooong list of graphics options which i will play with in ultra


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Piyush so far has the richest collections, visit the link up there in that post above mine. warning : you're CPU will be tasked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually when I was playing Skyrim I had more than 50 mods installed at a time for just the visuals. As for Gameplay I had some more, Skyrim didn't looked like Skyrim thats for sure.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 2, 2013)

Finished Dead Space 3 in co op. Gonna start Payday 2. Gonna play it in Co op


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Piyush so far has the richest collections, visit the link up there in that post above mine. warning : you're CPU will be tasked.
> Excellent collection, i will reinstall and cross-skill this time as a battle mage build, last time it was more like nord tank+ destruction sorcery. Skyrim has one thing good, it has no spell-failure factor while in heavy armor
> back on topic : installed serious sam 3 BFE for no reason, it has an unusually loooong list of graphics options which i will play with in ultra



Oooh a battle mage 
I find it difficult to fuse  a class with mage abilities


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 3, 2013)

started playing motoGP 13. Didn't played any motoGP game after motoGP 2
Moto3 races are very boring


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

^^ Same here so how is the game so far ?


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 3, 2013)

Started Borderlands 2 in co-op. Im liking the game  

Just got to lvl 8 with Assassin. My friend is playing the big guy. (Dont know the char name)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

Castlevania:LoS
Chapter VIII


----------



## rst (Oct 3, 2013)

Alan Wake: playing chapter 3


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 3, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Started Borderlands 2 in co-op. Im liking the game
> 
> Just got to lvl 8 with Assassin. My friend is playing the big guy. (Dont know the char name)



gunzerker?... ahh those good old borderlands 2 in steam days... i remember those 999 golden keys and orange weapons flooding from jackpot *feeling dreamy*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

Started Witcher 1.


----------



## rst (Oct 6, 2013)

Completed AC brotherhood
--------------------------
Completed Alan Wake


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 6, 2013)

Started Grid 2. I asked on this forum if grid 2 would work on my pc (config in sig.) and everybody said no. But I'm playing it at 1024x768, at low settings with vehicle details at medium, crowd at medium and skid marks turned on and it's running smoothly.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

You have dedicated GPU or gaming with i3?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think its i3 (IGP)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Grid 2. I asked on this forum if grid 2 would work on my pc (config in sig.) and everybody said no. But I'm playing it at 1024x768, at low settings with vehicle details at medium, crowd at medium and skid marks turned on and it's running smoothly.



it is one hell of a difficult game. i was fed up with that and finally uninstalled it



Gearbox said:


> You have dedicated GPU or gaming with i3?



igp alone


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You have dedicated GPU or gaming with i3?



No dedicated GPU. Running on HD2000.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No dedicated GPU. Running on HD2000.


wow. That's a miracle then..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

Castlevania:LoS
Currently playing the DLC


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Grid 2. I asked on this forum if grid 2 would work on my pc (config in sig.) and everybody said no. But I'm playing it at 1024x768, at low settings with vehicle details at medium, crowd at medium and skid marks turned on and it's running smoothly.



great  Intel HD graphics can do wonders.

BTW, Played Outlast - liked the environment, theme and story of the game but I still can't digest we can't use any sort of weapon to defend ourselves.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

Completed Bio-shock : Infinite. 

I'm blown sky-high. Spellbound.

will vote this for GOTY nomination.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Castlevania:LoS
Resurrection DLC..Boss Battle with Forgotten One


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Castlevania:LoS
> Resurrection DLC..Boss Battle with Forgotten One



Tried C:LoS demo, which Digit came. But i felt, the controls are clunky a bit. 
Is there any new movies that he (protagonist) will learn over the time (like combos), or simply the light-attack/heavy-attack sort of attacks?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Tried C:LoS demo, which Digit came. But i felt, the controls are clunky a bit.
> Is there any new movies that he (protagonist) will learn over the time (like combos), or simply the light-attack/heavy-attack sort of attacks?



yes..various combos are available and powerful ones too 
u played it using controller?


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u played it using controller?


No. Keyboard only. But the visuals were amazing..


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 8, 2013)

Finished the following after getting my new graphics card....
Arkham Asylum- Great game but... 1. seriously disappointed with the boss fights, 2.never understood how to use the high tech batarangs, 3.Also is it just me or was the game a bit short?

Metro Last light - Great game, great visuals/monsters/environment, decent story really loved this game felt like reading the books after playing the game again thought the game was a bit short

Witcher 2 - 
Things i like 
Gameplay - bombs, traps, potions, swords, armors etc
Good story and world and ...sorceresses

Things i dint like - IF you just count the mainquests the game is a bit too short for me(though i am still playing chapter 3)
 And not as many bossfights as i would like chapter 2 bossfight was dead easy

Looking back i think a higher difficulty level would have been better

Will start Bioshock infinite after this or maybe dishonored


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 9, 2013)

Waiting for my NBA 2K14 copy  Meanwhile started Crysis 3 and F1 2013.

Since I'm a newb in F1, I am always finishing last in online races


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 9, 2013)

Started Castlevania:LOS.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2013)

S-SoC - going to the Antennae.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 9, 2013)

finished GUN,
Started burnout dominator
Along with yakuza 2
Tried to play shadow of clossus but camera angle and controls kept me away.


----------



## rst (Oct 10, 2013)

Started Batman Arkham City


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 11, 2013)

Finished witcher 2...Definitely felt short especially the last chapter, overall a good game i guess they spent most of their effort in making the two paths instead of making one long path, did anyone play both paths? if you have played one path is it worth playing the other?


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 11, 2013)

Finished Metro 2033
===============
And Portal 2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally got some time. I guess will resume and complete TR once and for all, although I wanted a 100% but I guess I have lost that enthusiasm to get that so will just complete the game. I'll get more than 90% anyway so thats good.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 11, 2013)

Started nfs most wanted 2012


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Completed* Bio-shock : Infinite. *
> 
> I'm blown sky-high. Spellbound.
> 
> will vote this for GOTY nomination.



The most overrated game of the year,I din't like it


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

Heading to sarcophagus - S-SoC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Started nfs most wanted 2012



i did not like for "some" reasons


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> Heading to sarcophagus -* S-SoC.*


What's that?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 12, 2013)

Completed Factroy Mode In Burnout Dominator
Played intro level in Yakuza II


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2013)

FarCry3 Completed finally.


Spoiler



What Happens when someone chooses to go with Citra instead of friends ?
The ending was bizarre though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> FarCry3 Completed finally.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I havent played the game.But i have the answer to your spoiler box


Spoiler



Citra has sex with jason and then stabs him in the chest


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I havent played the game.But i have the answer to your spoiler box
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lol...wut ? 
I think , I made the right decision. I felt it that b!tch had something cooking under the hood.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just finished 'The Wolf Among Us'. Walking Dead fans gonna love it. Fuc*** awesome game !!!

Edit : Finished the first episode


----------



## rst (Oct 12, 2013)

completed Batman Arkham City


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What's that?



This 
Home - S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> This
> Home - S.T.A.L.K.E.R.



Gamers and out Shortcuts.


----------



## rst (Oct 13, 2013)

Started Castlevania Lords of Shadow


----------



## Jripper (Oct 13, 2013)

Finished episode 1 of  The Wolf Among Us. Absolutely brilliant. _/\_ People who loved the walking dead by telltale games(One with lee and clementine in it) should definitely play this. Telltale knows how to tell stories _/\_

Also started Splinter Cell:Blacklist.


----------



## Skud (Oct 13, 2013)

Playing XCOM: Enemy Unknown. Apart from dated graphics, pretty good game. Also clocked around 60 hrs in Ridge Racer Driftopia. Best result so far is #38 in Highway 72.


----------



## sggupta95 (Oct 13, 2013)

i am not playing pretty much every game i want to play(the list is LONG)until next year,after my entrance exams.and yes,i am on the verge of insanity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2013)

Completed Castlevania:LoS


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Castlevania:LoS



Your feedback in 1 line please without using the words like "äwesome", ämazing" etc


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 15, 2013)

Started GTA 4  Episod of gay Tony. HD200 is running it at lowest settings with medium textures smoothly


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

Started Batman Arkham City.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

not playing anything other than BF3 multiplayer


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 17, 2013)

finished Saints Row the third, Started Diablo 3 collector's Edition.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started GTA 4  Episod of gay Tony. HD200 is running it at lowest settings with medium textures smoothly



At what res


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol...wut ?
> I think , I made the right decision. I felt it that b!tch had something cooking under the hood.





Spoiler



Citra has sex with you since she needs new strong leader to run her cult. She stabs you after ssex bec you are no longer needed.
9Months later a retarded baby is born


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

will start Walking Dead:400 Days


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2013)

Finished Walking Dead all episodes.

By the time was playing FTL . Played 28 times, no victory.  . Damn this game is so hard.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Started playing Saints Row 4.. Nice game, visuals good but i dont have to do anything!! so much superpower and rest.. it doesnt offer any amount of gameplay!! 
Just plain fun
but considering i spent so much amt on it i had expected something better..


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just beat Crysis 3 . What can I say! It was a visual treat ! I am blown away. Totally.. F***king awesome game.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

S-Soc - getting into sarcophagus is now seems to be a tough job as there's no indicator ie arrow mark on the map. This happened may be due to the complete mod but I'll get there anyway for sure.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Just beat Crysis 3 . What can I say! It was a visual treat ! I am blown away. Totally.. F***king awesome game.


< jealous >


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> < jealous >



Why jealous?


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Why jealous?


i also want to play this game man!!! from the time when this title was thought of developing i wanted to get my hands on it..but my config isn't allowing me to play it even on basic resolution...
so naturally ill b jealous towards anyone who has played this game..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> S-Soc - getting into sarcophagus is now seems to be a tough job as there's no indicator ie arrow mark on the map. This happened may be due to the complete mod but I'll get there anyway for sure.



No, this was actually the way the last map meant to be played


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Started batman Arkham City again because I purchased it so playing the original one now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 20, 2013)

Started HAWX 2. Performed the thing I'm most frighted of: mid-air refueling.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2013)

havent played  gta V for a while now.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 20, 2013)

Finished Saints Row 4 and i must say didn't expected the ending. Started Castlevania Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started HAWX 2. Performed the thing I'm most frighted of: mid-air refueling.



Yeah and for me it was broken.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 20, 2013)

Started Dishonoured.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2013)

Planning to take the plunge with the very rave reviews getting "stanley protocol" .... Anyone else who's played it?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 21, 2013)

Finally completed 100% gta5 and a bunch of achievements carrer criminal, solid gold, san andreas site seeker still few ach. remain


----------



## abhidev (Oct 21, 2013)

started Castlevania-Lord of Shadows ...

Anybody completed Splintercell - blacklist??


----------



## somebodysme (Oct 21, 2013)

^^
Yes, liked it very much(blacklist)
"Few presidents have ever granted the Fifth Freedom. It's the right to defend our laws, by breaking them. To safeguard secrets, by stealing them. To save lives, by taking them. To do whatever it takes to protect our country. The Fifth Freedom is mine alone. I am Sam Fisher. I am a Splinter Cell."
― Sam Fisher"


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 21, 2013)

Finished Bioshock infinite on hard...started company of heroes 2 on general difficulty playing mission 5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2013)

Finished Prototype 2 and Batman Arkham City story mode.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

Completed S-SoC .. got the " I want to be rich "  ending but no hard feelings as on my first playthrough 5 years back I got the extended good ending so it's now time for finishing off Remember me chapter 8.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

installed resident evil 6, in second chapter now playing with Leon.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> installed resident evil 6, in second chapter now playing with Leon.



how is the game ??


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 22, 2013)

Going to start with BorderLands 2.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Started HAWX 2. Performed the thing I'm most frighted of: mid-air refueling.



How does it stands against HAWX 1 ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> *Going to start with BorderLands 2.*
> 
> 
> 
> How does it stands against HAWX 1 ?



Welcome to the party.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Stopped playing Castlevania:LOS as it felt boring and started with Bioshock:Infinite.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Welcome to the party.



Thanks.
Though , I am not much used to the cartoonish appearance. But if gameplay will be appetizing then It'll definitely be a candy. Although , I found this game to be highly CPU intensive. CPU reaching 95+..... Gotta limit teh utilization.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^ you're rig is over-heating dude, I've played it offline, in LAN and in multi player for more than 10 hour stretch once for more than 6 months, CPU never reached more than 82-84 deg. Take care bro.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

Completed HAWX 2. Loved the last mission



Spoiler



where you need to destroy nukes while dodging satellite laser beams. At last you have to fly your plane (F22 raptor) into an underground tunnel and destroy an underground nuke launch facility, all while flying at 800 kmph in a small tunnel!



Started GTA 4.


----------



## rst (Oct 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Stopped playing Castlevania:LOS as it felt boring and started with Bioshock:Infinite.



I also felt the same about Castlevania:LOS


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Stopped playing Castlevania:LOS as it felt boring





rst said:


> I also felt the same about Castlevania:LOS


how many chapters u completed?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2013)

Started Borderlands 2 today with Axton. Reached level 9.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ you're rig is over-heating dude, I've played it offline, in LAN and in multi player for more than 10 hour stretch once for more than 6 months, CPU never reached more than 82-84 deg. Take care bro.


Nah , it's actually a Mainstream Multi-media laptop with IVB. I am waiting for Winters to complete my backlog for resource intensive games.
The Laptop cooler's Power Adapter died recently , so unable to cool the lappy ( Plus , I am unable to find a power brick of more than 12V locally ) . O/W , it kept the temps under 90C , very well.

BTW , Do you think the frame rates will dip significantly if I limit the CPU utilization to 75% ? CPU is IVB 3610QM. 
How much does it relies on CPU , ? ( Borderlands 2).


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 24, 2013)

Started Hotline Miami


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nah , it's actually a Mainstream Multi-media laptop with IVB. I am waiting for Winters to complete my backlog for resource intensive games.
> The Laptop cooler's Power Adapter died recently , so unable to cool the lappy ( Plus , I am unable to find a power brick of more than 12V locally ) . O/W , it kept the temps under 90C , very well.
> 
> BTW , Do you think the frame rates will dip significantly if I limit the CPU utilization to 75% ? CPU is IVB 3610QM.
> How much does it relies on CPU , ? ( Borderlands 2).



this should give you some idea 
Borderlands 2 GPU & CPU Performance Test > CPU Performance - TechSpot


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 25, 2013)

Finished The Wolf Among us...decent game.... very unique, will withhold judgment till i play all episodes.
Cant get past the minor annoyances in coh 2 so started tomb raider.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2013)

Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition playing as a girl this time.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition playing as a girl this time.



My finest dream that never come true.


----------



## rst (Oct 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how many chapters u completed?



I have completed one chapter

After that,I stopped playing


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

rst said:


> I have completed one chapter
> 
> After that,I stopped playing


Hmm..so u didn't like the gameplay?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> this should give you some idea
> Borderlands 2 GPU & CPU Performance Test > CPU Performance - TechSpot



Thanks.
It seems like it relies more on CPU.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 26, 2013)

Finished tomb raider...playing bioshock 1


----------



## rst (Oct 26, 2013)

Started DmC (2013)

Its looking good


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 27, 2013)

Completed The Wolf Among Us Ep1


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 27, 2013)

Finished Bioshock:Infinite and still thinking what to play next.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

I would either start RE:Revelations or Silent Hill 4.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys try Hotline Miami if u haven't played it


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> this should give you some idea
> Borderlands 2 GPU & CPU Performance Test > CPU Performance - TechSpot



Also i found the Phyx is very taxing on GPU, turning it to medium brings down the FPS to lower 40's in MP, may be its just bad coding. without high phyx the temps get bit lower and also way higher frame rates as much as 80+

On Topic -- RE6 chapter 4. 

Dishonored- Escpaed from Prison.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2013)

3 games are going in parallel. BL2, Batman AC and Darksiders.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

u guys do some "inky pinky miny moe...." to pick up the games next to play?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 3 games are going in parallel. BL2, Batman AC and Darksiders.



same here except no Darksiders.


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

started batman arkham origins


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2013)

lost Remember Me save file [ completed upto chapter 7 ] due to HDD issue ... anyway, now playing RE Revelations and now I'm halfway through chapter/Ep. 3. So far gameplay and story is excellent.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u guys do some "inky pinky miny moe...." to pick up the games next to play?



Nah. Just Random selection. At first I thought I'll complete Witcher series and then came Batman AC and then BL2 on Flipkart. So you can say that its all fcked up, not getting time to complete anyone of them altogether.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nah. Just Random selection. At first I thought I'll complete Witcher series and then came Batman AC and then BL2 on Flipkart. So you can say that its all fcked up, not getting time to complete anyone of them altogether.



play one by one...1 by 1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

Stopped playing & uninstalled Skyrim-Legendary Edition because I already played it 7 times though...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> play one by one...1 by 1



You think I don't try that, but man so many distractions and all. I always mess things up. Whenever I play one game at a time then game is sure to be competed but like this all messed up.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 29, 2013)

Started Hitman Absolution


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 30, 2013)

Started RE:Revelations.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

Started Hearthstone


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Started Hearthstone



You activated it?? You could get around 1000 - 2000 Rs, just by selling it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You activated it?? You could get around 1000 - 2000 Rs, just by selling it.



naa i'd rather play it, i love card games


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2013)

started '*Naruto Ninja storm 3*'....man need a controller asap  

OT - btw how is the Enter controller thats selling for Rs.165 on Snapdeal ??


----------



## rst (Oct 30, 2013)

Completed  DmC (2013)

Its really awesome game


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Level 23 Axton in BL2. Created a new Axton character again for just Story.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

RE Revelations Ep. 3 completed.


----------



## snap (Oct 31, 2013)

was stuck on Burnley Comm Tower in arkham origins due to a glitch bypassed it using another glitch


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

Started playing *BATTLEFIELD 4* today morning....


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

Started 'Remember me'. Familiarizing with combos. 
Nice environment and character modellng..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Started 'Remember me'. Familiarizing with combos.
> Nice environment and character modellng..



share your save files with Topgear...in upload your save games thread


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

Completed *BATTLEFIELD 4* now...


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> share your save files with Topgear...in upload your save games thread


 Since i play 2-3 games simultaneously, it will take long time to complete. Anyway, will do..


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 1, 2013)

Finished bioshock 1....great story great characters, but i have to say the graphics and environment brought down the experience for me. Started arkham origins trying to get into gcpd...also gonna start a machine for pigs


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> started '*Naruto Ninja storm 3*'....man need a controller asap
> 
> OT - btw how is the Enter controller thats selling for Rs.165 on Snapdeal ??



u completed Castlevania:LoS?

don't buy cheap controllers for few days of fun..instead get a solid build long lasting from XBOX/SONY/Logitech etc


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

completed batman arkham origins story. total completion 45%


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Started playing *BATTLEFIELD 4* today morning....





bavusani said:


> Completed *BATTLEFIELD 4* now...



you dont go to work??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you dont go to work??



I am an advocate and I give my cases(cheque bounces) to my colleague who regularly goes to the criminal court. 8 cases have been filed and only 2 remaining for an amount of 8lacs. Normally it takes 1 full year for a case to finalize or compromise.I get 40% of the total amount from my brothers company. I pay 10% to my colleague.So I need not go to the court.
PS: I just outsourced my work.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2013)

holy shyt you got a nice job!

congo mate!


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2013)

My backlog would comprise of all games released after 2013 Feb, and would remain so till 2015, when I'll either go back to home town or get a good gaming laptop, next up on my list is a DSLR, so no gaming for now


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

RE Revelation : Episode 7 .. I think I can unlock every doors now


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2013)

Finished Escape plan and Gravity Rush Demo on my psvita.
Will buy these games next year along with PS4.


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2013)

Playing Wheelman - Nice carfights, vin-diesel's voice acting fits well with the character..


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 3, 2013)

Started Batman: Arkham Origins


----------



## logout20 (Nov 3, 2013)

Started THE KINZIE GAMBIT mission in saints row 4....a must play game.you cant get bored.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Started Playing Game Dev Tycoon. Wow it's superb. So far so good. I'm in 1st (proper) Office with 4.3M let's see how it turns out!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2013)

Played the Last of Us after a long time today. Had forgotten a lot of controls already lol
but it was way more fun than GTA V imo. 
In GTA all I like to do is steal airplanes or helicopters and crash them on other players in the session lol


----------



## abhidev (Nov 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u completed Castlevania:LoS?
> 
> don't buy cheap controllers for few days of fun..instead get a solid build long lasting from XBOX/SONY/Logitech etc



There's huge backlog  ...time issue 
I have started - 
!. SC - Blacklist
2. Deadpool
3. Castlevania
4. Batman - Arkham Origins
5. Naruto Ninja Storm 3


----------



## rst (Nov 3, 2013)

Started Devil May Cry 4


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2013)

RE Revelation : Final Boss battle.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> RE Revelation : Final Boss battle.



Whats your views on the game then ??


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 4, 2013)

Completed Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition and started Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 4, 2013)

Finished batman arkham origins....great game good bossfights...though i had minor issues with the game, overall it was good. .....can anyone tell me if ninja storm 3 is playable on keyboard or do you have to have a controller?


----------



## rst (Nov 4, 2013)

Devil May Cry 4 : playing mission 10 (Wrapped in Glory)


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Diablo iii act ii with Monk
Batman Arkham Origins : just started


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 4, 2013)

everything from July 2013 is in my backlog..

dunno how and when i'll be able to clear it up.. 

now playing only CS1.6. 

With Bots. :'(


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2013)

*STARTED THIS ...* 



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-33-29-18_zpsc2a3963f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-35-54-87_zps0ab25e7a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-46-40-77_zps6b01488f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0422-31-09-10_zpsb0ea0b94.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0423-07-11-89_zps4f871ca1.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0500-46-42-04_zps2c2ddb65.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0501-24-54-81_zps68371227.jpg



running at 34-67 FPS at everything on ultra and MSAA2X


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats your views on the game then ??



so far excellent and I'm yet to finish the boss fight


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *STARTED THIS ...*
> 
> 
> 
> running at 34-67 FPS at everything on ultra and MSAA2X



my gawd...

enjoy guru..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *STARTED THIS ...*
> 
> running at 34-67 FPS at everything on ultra and MSAA2X



what game is that?


----------



## logout20 (Nov 5, 2013)

started final mission in saints row 4....


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gollum said:


> what game is that?



BattleField4


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2013)

Naruto Ninja storm 3 - finished a fight with the nine tails and acquired the nine tails chakra


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 5, 2013)

Playing Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army 2, time pass game


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> BattleField4



It's released or is it the Beta ??

Started Hawx 2 and Ace Combat Assault Horizon .


----------



## Droid (Nov 5, 2013)

Just finished COD Black-Ops 2.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> It's released or is it the Beta ??
> 
> Started Hawx 2 and Ace Combat Assault Horizon .



Released man....
Beta over


----------



## rst (Nov 5, 2013)

Completed Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2013)

Diablo iii : killed Belial ... now in next act with lvl 30 monk...
This act has very immersive environment ...great game.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Released man....
> Beta over



 , how's is the single player mode compared to BF3 in terms of duration and length.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> , how's is the single player mode compared to BF3 in terms of duration and length.



long enough.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 6, 2013)

started playing AoEII + Expansion.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> long enough.


That's good then. Because BF3 was too small to be called a campaign.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 6, 2013)

Completed chapter 3 of RE:Revelations.The game is less interesting and inferior to RE6.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> started playing AoEII + Expansion.



When a man gets almost near to all the money, power, women and everything achievable, life offers no challenge to him and thus comes stagnancy, then man goes to jungle and nature snatches everything off him, leaving him with nothing but serenity and makes him remember where he came from. There lies an inexplicable joy to it to get back to that place and see if he still can live with the little and be happier than ants.

playing AOE2 in 2013 is for such enlightenment.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 6, 2013)

Started Super Meat Boy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

Left GTA 4 as it felt too repetitive.

Started Batman Arkham Origins. Completed till the fight with Deathstroke. Disappointed with him after all the action in the trailer.



Spoiler



the game is running >=30 fps at 800x600 with all settings high except AA


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

Started Split Second Again for the exams as Racing games are better suited for the Exams.


----------



## logout20 (Nov 7, 2013)

completed saints row 4.....

10/10..

started S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl.........


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> long enough.



Correction : this game SP is fcuking small 


LOG : Completed Battlefield 4


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ the previous version was also same so did not expect any new miracle here  anyway, what's your total play time ?

BTW, completed RE Revelations. It's not good as RE6 but it's not bad either .. currently playing the Raid Mode missions. Highly recommending this to all RE fans


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ total game-play time around 5-6 hours, some levolution took me away (tried every possible explosive stuff to make it happen) , shorter than BF3, but one thing and one thing for damn sure, THAT GRAPHICS!!!! COD Ghost can choke in dust.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *STARTED THIS ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont you think the FOV is a bit too low??? just imo


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

^^not at all and its too trivial a parameter to even catch my attention in quantitative magnitude at ultra settings.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

the netcode is so horrible, forget ultra settings..... the MP is so irritating some times, even on a TITAN :S


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

^do you have a titan?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2013)

Will start Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY and Arkham City GOTY soon.

I recently finished Saints Row: The Third. One heck of a game. Loved the epic madness. Really had a blast


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^do you have a titan?



Naaa, I have a a 6970 at home which is about 3200 kms away 
and a 650m in my lappy
TITAN is in my office


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2013)

Started Dirt 2 and Dirt 3 again. Playing at Extreme Difficulty now and now game looks hard to me. Salvage was a piece of Cake but its challenging for me.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ total game-play time around 5-6 hours, some levolution took me away (tried every possible explosive stuff to make it happen) , shorter than BF3, but one thing and one thing for damn sure, THAT GRAPHICS!!!! COD Ghost can choke in dust.



not good but ... games are getting graphically beautiful, increasing in size but SP part is getting shorter day by day .. there was a time when many games would emphasize more on the quality of the SP part but still some of the lower sized games with less intense graphics has some decent gameplay time.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 9, 2013)

Started BioShock 1. Already playing too many games at once. Decided to go one game at a time. So, BioShock it is now. (Playing it because I want to get ready for the new BioShock Infinite DLC)

[GS][/GS]


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> not good but ... games are getting graphically beautiful, increasing in size but SP part is getting shorter day by day .. there was a time when many games would emphasize more on the quality of the SP part but still some of the lower sized games with less intense graphics has some decent gameplay time.



+1000 to this


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes for FPS lovers, things are getting bad as developer don't pay any attention to the SP part at all. Its a good thing that RPGs are usually SP and I am a RPG lover.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 9, 2013)

Been playing Cryis 2 again for some time now, I didn't like it much  the first time I played it.
But after playing Crysis 3 few months back,   2 seems like a masterpiece now.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Been playing Cryis 2 again for some time now, I didn't like it much  the first time I played it.
> But after playing Crysis 3 few months back,   2 seems like a masterpiece now.



Play Crysis 1 and Warhead after that and you'll think that Crysis was a masterpiece.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's Mine :
*Games Completed by me (and enjoyed): *
Wolf 3D
Project IGI – _Played 4-5 times; without & with trainer_
IGI 2 : Covert Strike—_played 4 times without trainer_
Nightfire
Medal of Honor Allied Assault
MOHAA : Breakthrough
MOHAA : Spearhead
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
Prince of Persia Worrier Within-_played 3 times_
Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands
Hulk
Need for Speed Underground
Need for Speed Underground – 2
Need for Speed Most Wanted –_played 2 times_
Batman : Arkham Asylum
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter – _completed 2 times_
Ghost Recon Future Soldier-_Not as much fun as GRAW_
Serious Sam : The First Encounter
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory-_3 times_
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Splinter Cell Conviction-_not as much fun as Chaos Theory_
Call of Duty : Modern Warfare
Call of Duty : Modern Warfare-2
Cricket 2004
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2008
Max Payne 2
Far Cry 1

*Games didn’t like/enjoyed; still completed :*
Batman : Arkham City
Half Life 2
Serious Sam : 2nd encounter
Max Payne-1
Doom 3

*Games Started but didn’t complete because didn’t like/enjoyed :*
Dead to Rights
Matrix
N.O.L.F.-2 : Contract Jack
Return to Castle Wolfenstein  _(Actually liked a lot this game but my old pc couldn’t run it  satisfactorily; when bought new rig couldn’t find the game)_
Need for Speed  Carbon
The Witcher 2-_bought this after reading  about it; but found out that I am not a RPG man_
Deus Ex :Human Revolution – _got stuck at boss fight with a lady_
Devil May Cry : 3
Fallout 3-_got bored_
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl – _stopped after playing1-2 hrs; got bored_
Prince of Persia Two Thrones
Splinter Cell Double Agent – _my saved games got vanished; so couldn’t complete_
Age of Empires
NFS Most Wanted 2012

*Games looking forward to play :*
Wolfenstein The New Order_-Definitely gonna  play _
Borderlands-2 GOTY
Far Cry 2
Far Cry 3
Skyfall
Call of Juarez : Gunslinger
Dead Space Series
Bulletstorm-2


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Seems like you don't like games which are quite long.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seems like you don't like games which are quite long.


well.....not like that....may be I am not that patient. For me; game must be engaging, e.g. when I used to play Chaos Theory or GRAW; the game literally was stuck in my mind 24 HRS, got rid of it only after playing 3-4 times. Now there's hardly any game like that(or maybe I have grown up past that phase)
           Actually I was looking forward to play Witcher 2 after reading so much praising about it but the main thing I didn't like about it is combat technique. It is not fluid as per say POP WW. May be because I was playing it with Controller; but still.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Well everyone have their own choice for sure. Can't argue with that.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> well.....not like that....may be I am not that patient. For me; game must be engaging, e.g. when I used to play Chaos Theory or GRAW; the game literally was stuck in my mind 24 HRS, got rid of it only after playing 3-4 times. Now there's hardly any game like that(or maybe I have grown up past that phase)
> Actually I was looking forward to play Witcher 2 after reading so much praising about it but the main thing I didn't like about it is combat technique. It is not fluid as per say POP WW. May be because I was playing it with Controller; but still.



Try S-SoC  if you would like this one play the other two parts 



sam_738844 said:


> +1000 to this



Thanks.



gameranand said:


> Yes for FPS lovers, things are getting bad as developer don't pay any attention to the SP part at all. Its a good thing that RPGs are usually SP and I am a RPG lover.



Nice observation ... anyway, Played Silent Hill 4 The Room and the camera control felt awful [ me head was spinning literally ] so quit playing that, I will start with RAGE.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seems like you don't like games which are *legendary*.



Batman : Arkham City
Half Life 2
Serious Sam : 2nd encounter
Max Payne-1
Doom 3

everyone of them was one of the best games at their times. i loved SSSE too.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Batman : Arkham City
> Half Life 2
> Serious Sam : 2nd encounter
> Max Payne-1
> ...



Yeah didn't noticed that. They are legendary games.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Play Crysis 1 and Warhead after that and you'll think that Crysis was a masterpiece.


For me, the original Crysis is the best game I played.  Played the campaign several times + a lot of  custom maps / mods.


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 10, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Batman : Arkham City
> Half Life 2
> Serious Sam : 2nd encounter
> Max Payne-1
> ...



I couldn't get connected with these games. In case of Batman AC, I like B-AA much much more.

Going to try DMC-4 again with keyboard & mouse.Couldn't get familiar with XBOX Controller after playing 3-4weeks.



topgear said:


> Try S-SoC  if you would like this one play the other two parts


Going to try it again today! Just found the 4 year old DVD of S-SoC! Hope it works.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 10, 2013)

Started Metro Last Light.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2013)

Took down a weird green ghost kind of thing in Last Light. Was much easy for a boss battle. Progressing.

Took down Big Momma as well. Right into the fight i know this was going to be same as fighting Berserker in Gears of War.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

The Last fo Us
Played for 2 hours on saturday and now I have a good ability to shoot people and zombies in the game


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

sam said:


> Took down a weird green ghost kind of thing in Last Light. Was much easy for a boss battle. Progressing.
> 
> Took down Big Momma as well. Right into the fight i know this was going to be same as fighting Berserker in Gears of War.



do you feel a major bog down in frames if you turn on SSAA 2x ? or it is just me ...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> do you feel a major bog down in frames if you turn on SSAA 2x ? or it is just me ...



both SSAA as well as advanced physx are turned off in my case. made the game almost unplayable.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 11, 2013)

Started Playing RE 4 Again. This is really epic game.
playing FIFA 14 SP mode along With RE4 In Between...


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Finished Mortal Kombat Story mode and played after long time some fighting game and i must say that was cool game. Started The Wolf Among Us.

Finished The Wolf among us and started Batman Arkham Origins.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

Completed Metro Last Light

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1219-37-53-19_zps6d9459b2.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1223-11-55-12_zpsceeebb0a.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

Started Playing BF4


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> Started Playing BF4



Did you bought the game. Just a YES or NO will suffice.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gameranand secretly joined CID ??   "Daya...pata lagao"


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Gameranand secretly joined CID ??   "Daya...pata lagao"



Not exactly. I just wish it to be true.  No job hunting after studies at least, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Completed Arkham Origins story mode. Felt the game to be shorter than City.


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Completed Arkham Origins story mode. Felt the game to be shorter than City.


How's the gameplay time, when compared to City?
heard, the environment is bigger than city..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 13, 2013)

Started the following games [just got my new gpu ]

1. Mirror's edge
2. Batman Arkham Asylum
3. Borderlands 2
4. Sleeping Dogs
5. Alan Wake
6. Crysis 2

^^All on steam 

Now should i finish 1 game at a stretch or keep playing little of everything? I get bored after playing 2 hours continuous the same game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

As for now enjoy all.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How's the gameplay time, when compared to City?
> heard, the environment is bigger than city..



Razer Game Booster shows total play time of (just) 17 hours. I think this is too short for the type of game. As for map area, it basically has two landmasses connected via a bridge. You can either fly over the bridge or use quick travel using batplane. Batcave interaction could have been much better.


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have to finish 
1) splinter cell blacklist
2) Arkham Origins
3) COD Ghosts campaign
4) Battlefield 4
5) Learn Dota 2(this one I have been wanting to do for months )

Haven't played any game since I got my fifa 14. Been hooked onto Fifa Ultimate Team. .

Also if I try to list all the games I have played/ finished it will take me hours. So not gonna do that. .


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> Have to finish
> 1) splinter cell blacklist
> 2) Arkham Origins
> 3) COD Ghosts campaign
> ...



Simple to learn, a lifetime to master


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 13, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Simple to learn, a lifetime to master



True that. Though now I have started moving towards multiplayer from single player coz of battlefield n call of duty n fifa. 
Fifa 14 is what I'm trying to master at the moment. 
Maybe dota 2 sometime in the future.. 

Anyone here who plays fut 14??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2013)

Completed Metro Last Light. Time to resume Tomb Raider.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished far cry 3...gonna start mass effect 1 alongside dishonored or some other game


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> Finished far cry 3...gonna start mass effect 1 alongside dishonored or some other game



Play he whole ME series in one go without intervention from any other game, you'll will like the game.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2013)

^^I did that, the most remarkable thing of the whole 3 series that they are so beautifully referred and linked progressively, that one would feel like starting a book and completing it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^I did that, the most remarkable thing of the whole 3 series that they are so beautifully referred and linked progressively, that one would feel like starting a book and completing it.



Exactly.


Spoiler



Although I hoped that for at least one good happy ending for Shepard but unfortunately, there was none.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^I did that, the most remarkable thing of the whole 3 series that they are so beautifully referred and linked progressively, that one would feel like starting a book and completing it.



The most truthful fact. Playing all parts back to back in sequence is an amazing experience. Your decisions in ME1 will even affect the gameplay in ME2 and ME3 as well.


----------



## hannibal2469 (Nov 14, 2013)

@gameranand 
Thanks...will do that, i was actually planning to do the opposite before i read your post i thought i would get burned out by playing the same kind of game for so long...btw should i play all the dlcs also? are they important for the story?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Started Dead Space 3.


Running a 1280x768 and all low/off but turning AA and some more things on didn't make any graphic difference. It's still beautiful, without edgy objects and it's running butter smooth with >30 fps all the time (Except few explosions where it reaches 25 fps).


----------



## TechnoHolic (Nov 14, 2013)

Can i play Battlefield 4 on my pc at lowest settings and @1024*768
PC configuration:~ please hit spoiler below..


----------



## Limitless (Nov 14, 2013)

Started batman arkham origins


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> Can i play Battlefield 4 on my pc at lowest settings and @1024*768
> PC configuration:~ please hit spoiler below..



So that means it will run smoothly in my rig too


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2013)

hannibal2469 said:


> @gameranand
> Thanks...will do that, i was actually planning to do the opposite before i read your post i thought i would get burned out by playing the same kind of game for so long...btw should i play all the dlcs also? are they important for the story?



Yes ME2 DLCs like Liar of The Shadow Broker, Overlord, Arrival are essential for story also. My recommendation would be to play all the DLCs also if you can except one in ME1 in which you basically go in a simulation.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> So that means it will run smoothly in my rig too



Y U NO BUY A GOOD GFX CARD?? its been too long man...its even hard to see someone struggling with integrated graphics like that


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Y U NO BUY A GOOD GFX CARD?? its been too long man...its even hard to see someone struggling with integrated graphics like that



1. I'm not into totally heavy gaming. I game only when I have time which is getting scare as I'm in 3rd year and I'm focusing on learning new technologies regularly. I was into CUDA for long and now into QT. It's exam time so I'm getting some time for gaming as I don't like pursuing passion in exams 

2. I'm not at ALL struggling with IGP. Its easily overclockable, offers quite decent performance and I'm satisfied.

I'll not get a GPU for present rig. I'll get a completely new rig from my salary once I complete college and get a job... and It's gonna be legen...



Spoiler



dary


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 14, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Started batman arkham origins



Can u let me know how is it? Better than the previous iterations or not. I'm going to start on Monday. .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2013)

Started Assassins Creed 4-Black Flag...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 1. I'm not into totally heavy gaming. I game only when I have time which is getting scare as I'm in 3rd year and I'm focusing on learning new technologies regularly. I was into CUDA for long and now into QT. It's exam time so I'm getting some time for gaming as I don't like pursuing passion in exams
> 
> 2. I'm not at ALL struggling with IGP. Its easily overclockable, offers quite decent performance and I'm satisfied.
> 
> ...



that bolded part is the sweet thing right there.. there's nothing sweet like buying something from one's own money. 

and if its a hard a$$ gaming rig, then...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that bolded part is the sweet thing right there.. there's nothing sweet like buying something from one's own money.
> 
> and if its a hard a$$ gaming rig, then...



depends on the job too. Once you start working you have to take special time just to play.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

No special time is needed, if a person finds it important to play games out of necessity, so to say, in cases where other means of entertainment are limited,far-off or more expensive to him, then he will definitely find time. Everyone has work today, not a single person can be called dead idle, students have studies, we have jobs, tight SLAs, badass managers ..., elder gamers  have families, insurance premiums, EMIs and old parents...responsibilities.

at the end of the day, everyone is a gamer, one just need to realize that there is something special in gaming which allows a person to do things he could never do otherwise. Its the urge and will to play a game, not how long. 5 mins on a minesweeper can fix a breakup.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that bolded part is the sweet thing right there.. there's nothing sweet like buying something from one's own money.
> 
> and if its a hard a$$ gaming rig, then...



Thanks  BTW even now I never ark my mom for cash. It was only the PC adn new minitor for which I required cash as its expensive. Everything else including new psu, ups, external HDD, headphones adn few other small things are bought from my savings 



sam_738844 said:


> No special time is needed, if a person finds it important to play games out of necessity, so to say, in cases where other means of entertainment are limited,far-off or more expensive to him, then he will definitely find time. Everyone has work today, not a single person can be called dead idle, students have studies, we have jobs, tight SLAs, badass managers ..., elder gamers  have families, insurance premiums, EMIs and old parents...responsibilities.
> 
> at the end of the day, everyone is a gamer, one just need to realize that there is something special in gaming which allows a person to do things he could never do otherwise. Its the urge and will to play a game, not how long. 5 mins on a minesweeper can fix a breakup.



Damn true. In exams, I often play Shift 2 in higher difficulty. You have to concentrate so hard that you literally forget everything about the world for the entire duration of race.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 17, 2013)

Completed Dishonoured.
Started Dishonoured again.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> No special time is needed, if a person finds it important to play games out of necessity, so to say, in cases where other means of entertainment are limited,far-off or more expensive to him, then he will definitely find time. Everyone has work today, not a single person can be called dead idle, students have studies, we have jobs, tight SLAs, badass managers ..., elder gamers  have families, insurance premiums, EMIs and old parents...responsibilities.
> 
> at the end of the day, everyone is a gamer, one just need to realize that there is something special in gaming which allows a person to do things he could never do otherwise. Its the urge and will to play a game, not how long. 5 mins on a minesweeper can fix a breakup.



I am a student.
Awake from 32 hours. Gaming. Got up 2 times to eat maggi, once to go to the toilet , 4 times to switch on/off AC.
Dead idle. xD


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

^^ Oh my God 32 hours gaming... great work boy 

Which games are you playing now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am a student.
> Awake from 32 hours. Gaming. Got up 2 times to eat maggi, once to go to the toilet , 4 times to switch on/off AC.
> Dead idle. xD



One piss in 32 hours? That's problematic


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Completed RE 4 on hard Difficulty. took my 36 hours to finish 19 chapters. But it was worth playing and it the best game of RE series IMO.
Now waiting for copy of COD Ghost, and saints Row 4.
I have not played SR3 then will it make any impact on story(understanding) or i should play SR3 before i play SR4.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Completed RE 4 on hard Difficulty. took my 36 hours to finish 19 chapters. But it was worth playing and it the best game of RE series IMO.
> Now waiting for copy of COD Ghost, and saints Row 4.
> I have not played SR3 then will it make any impact on story(understanding) or i should play SR3 before i play SR4.



The events are continued but not the story.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

then i guess i will not play SR3. SR4 is my first saint row game so quite exited abt it. 
thanks for sorting it out mate


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2013)

Started Deadfall-Adventures...
Its like playing AC3 but with less graphics.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 17, 2013)

Started this...

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1718-36-48-17_zps672ed379.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am a student.
> Awake from 32 hours. Gaming. Got up 2 times to eat maggi, once to go to the toilet , 4 times to switch on/off AC.
> Dead idle. xD



You reminded me of myself during my peak gaming addiction. I guess that was 2 years back, I still do long sessions of 12-13 hours many times but still, I miss the good ol days when I used to do nothing but gaming.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 18, 2013)

Stopped playing RE:Revelations at Chapter 5 because it was boring and annoying.Started London Olympics 2012 and Deponia.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dead Space looks beautifull.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ And Scary Too if Dead Space 1


----------



## vanpr7 (Nov 18, 2013)

Started playing Arkham Origins.  .


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 18, 2013)

started COD Ghost 
Along with BL2


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2013)

Completed BF4


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 19, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ Oh my God 32 hours gaming... great work boy
> 
> Which games are you playing now


BF3 , Far Cry 3
Sleeping dogs [almost finished] - GREAT STORY LINE , Love this game its awesome 
Playing many more games you can find my recent activity here:
Steam Community :: ACid DrinkeR



harshilsharma63 said:


> One piss in 32 hours? That's problematic


lol, didnt drink much water so yeah 



gameranand said:


> You reminded me of myself during my peak gaming addiction. I guess that was 2 years back, I still do long sessions of 12-13 hours many times but still, I miss the good ol days when I used to do nothing but gaming.



Hahaha true, its like i am living so many different lives in a single day, from a undercover policeman in hong kong to a free running girl hahaah feels awesome 
But i got exams from 3rd decemeber..lagta hai kt lagegi


----------



## joe (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello,

completed 'Hitman Absolution' and 'Lost Planet 3'. Now playing 'Battlefield 4' and waiting for 'call of duty ghost'.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Hahaha true, its like i am living so many different lives in a single day, from a undercover policeman in hong kong to a free running girl hahaah feels awesome
> But i got exams from 3rd decemeber..lagta hai kt lagegi



Relax...My exams are going on and still I get time to come on Forum any day.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Relax...My exams are going on and still I get time to come on Forum any day.



3rd sem exams?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 3rd sem exams?



5th Semester Exams. It'll be over tomorrow and so I'll be offline till 8th of December. Will go to my village.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody playing AC4-Black Flag...


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have ac 4 but wil not start before tomorrow as now i am busy with COD:Ghost and Borderlands 2


----------



## snap (Nov 20, 2013)

started AC4-black flag


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll start Rage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll start Rage.



This game is so resource hogging one.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> This game is so resource hogging one.



His GPU can handle it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'll start Rage.



on Ultra Nightmare difficulty? 



bavusani said:


> This game is so resource hogging one.



once the game is updated, runs nicely and even on low graphics settings looks good enough.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2013)

sam said:


> on Ultra Nightmare difficulty?



Sounds too scary .. I think I'll live with normal difficulty though 



> once the game is updated, runs nicely and even on low graphics settings looks good enough.



I've this game fully updated with the DLC s I think that should keep the game running bug free .. previously due to the game and some sort of conflict between AMD driver the auto save file crashed. I got pissed of by this and decided I would not touch this game untill the final update so as now the game is some what matured I think it's worth giving a shot.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2013)

started GTA V


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 21, 2013)

Stopped playing Deponia,started and stopped playing Undying.Started Splinter Cell Conviction.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 22, 2013)

My Backlog of Xbox 360(got it for GTA V).
Call of duty Black oops
COD Ghost (played it for few hours then stopped.
AC 4  Just started
Hitman Absolution Started .
FARCRY 3
COD MW2
Halo 4
GTA V
Forza 4 Gonna start soon.

F1 2012.completed young Driver test. joined STR team. Practice around 1 hour and got lap time 1.35.xxx from 1.40.xxx on Australian GP (Dry.) 
On waiting list.
Crysis 3
WWE 2k14
BL2


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

started Walking Dead: 400 days
completed vince & wyatt chapters


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ hey i got this game for free, the game is kinda strange , cell shaded (which i like) and controls are so weird. How do u like this game so far?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ hey i got this game for free, the game is kinda strange , cell shaded (which i like) and controls are so weird. How do u like this game so far?


i think u r new to this series
just refer this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/162332-walking-dead-series.html
how epic is this game


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ hey i got this game for free, the game is kinda strange , cell shaded (which i like) and controls are so weird. How do u like this game so far?



awe-fvckin-some.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 23, 2013)

guys just wanted to let you know.
After disaterous race ina austrelia where i finished 16:
moved to malesiya. Qualy. 10th.
Race 1st. I won because race started in dry weather i went for option tyres. Ai driver pitted 2 lap early than me. And rain started just before i went into pit so i changed my tyre to WET. Then AI drivers stopped for another tyre change and mean time i took the lead and holded till the end. 
L
Race distance 25%.
It was great stuff 
F1 2012

CAR ; STR


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> started Walking Dead: 400 days
> completed vince & wyatt chapters



I have the Walking Dead on Steam, will the 400Days go on sale sometime? Is it worth the money?
I can't use Amazon
----------------

BTW Finished Sleeping dogs main story + little side quests in 16hours  Very good highly recommended!


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ if you can't use amazon, then get it via steam trades.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2013)

Started AC- Black flag ... this environment is more colorful and feels fresh and sunny... The water looks gorgeous. The gameplay n the parkour system has become more fluid


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2013)

Also started Injustice- Gods among us.... this game is well playable on a controller as it has several combo lists... the gameplay is nice with each character having their special moves


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I have the Walking Dead on Steam, will the 400Days go on sale sometime? Is it worth the money?
> I can't use Amazon
> ----------------
> 
> BTW Finished Sleeping dogs main story + little side quests in 16hours  Very good highly recommended!



400 days is already out..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 400 days is already out..



I think he meant 400 days will get a sale. He worded it wrong.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2013)

Started Arkham Asylum: GOTY edition & Mafia II. Played both of these games earlier, now it's my 2nd playthrough.


Extreme Gamer said:


> I think he meant 400 days will get a sale. He worded it wrong.



It was on a deal at GreenManGaming some time back. Steam will have it on sale at the December sales too.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 24, 2013)

F1 2012 Update:-
Another Blazing Race at China. After tuning my cars according to codemasters forums I am Getting Great times with DRS and KERS in practice and Qualifying. defeated hamilton for Pole 0.3XX seconds . started from pole and finished on 1st place. A pole to podium Drive they Call it. it fills very much satisfying after practicing hours on a same track and Tuning each aspects of cars you come home with a victory. During Race time you can not even dare loose concentration or you are fired and you can use flashbacks but they are limited. 

SO China 
Qualified : Pole
Race      : 1 st 
Fastest Lap of race  1.45.XXX by Me  

Standing. currently second with 50 points and only hamilton ahead with 55 points.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2013)

Completed 400days



ACidBaseD said:


> I have the Walking Dead on Steam, will the 400Days go on sale sometime? Is it worth the money?


well its more graphically improved than the original Walking Dead..but its very short in gameplay time (u can complete 400days in less than 4hrs)


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Completed Arkham Origins main story and will do side quests side by side. Started ENSLAVED Odyssey to the West Premium Edition.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

Started Microsoft Flight Simulator X deluxe edition


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed 400days
> 
> 
> well its more *graphically improved than the original Walking Dead*..but its very short in gameplay time (u can complete 400days in less than 4hrs)



you mean the episodes 1-5??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2013)

^^yes


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 26, 2013)

hmm.. but there was no graphic changes...


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 27, 2013)

Amazon.com: Bioshock Triple Pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games
Awesome deal for anyone who missed out on any of the bioshock games


----------



## snap (Nov 27, 2013)

completed AC4 completion rate 78%  great story and gameplay but disappointing modern day story


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2013)

Started Need For Speed Rivals.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

snap said:


> completed AC4 completion rate 78%  great story and gameplay but disappointing modern day story



Why is it disappointing? I think its open world is one of the best after Skyrim>Witcher2>Mass-Effect2...


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 28, 2013)

Completed Batman arkham origins. 8/10


----------



## snap (Nov 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why is it disappointing? I think its open world is one of the best after Skyrim>Witcher2>Mass-Effect2...



i said the modern day story like after you exit the animus is disappointing not the game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2013)

Did my first ever completely unassisted, solo flight. Take-off -> circuit the airport -> land \m/


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Completed Batman arkham origins. 8/10



100% completion


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

I just completed 25% of AC4-Black Flag...


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 29, 2013)

Completed Witcher 2 EE and Battlefield 4.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 100% completion



yeah! 



Spoiler



Enigma Datapacks took me long enough


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2013)

moved last few post to save game thread.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 30, 2013)

Completed Batman Arkham Origins MAIN STORY. Looking forward to GHOSTS


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 1, 2013)

Completed COD Ghost..
Dont open spoiler if you have not played till end.


Spoiler



Why The F Rorke Is still alive. may be for another squeal



Edit: I did not like the ending


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Completed COD Ghost..


Gameplay time?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^Around 7 hours... 
It is typical COD Game with good Graphics. I was playing MW2 along with Ghost Both took same time to be finished. (around)


Now started AC4 : Black Flag


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 2, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^*Around 7 hours... *
> It is typical COD Game with good Graphics. I was playing MW2 along with Ghost Both took same time to be finished. (around)
> 
> 
> Now started AC4 : Black Flag



f**k... that's around 3 GB per hour. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

But multi player is there na..
it can hook you up for 200+ hours . not as good as BF4(IMO) though


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 2, 2013)

5-7 Hrs of game play for a 28GB Game , But it was worth playing...Fresh Story  With Fresh Missions ! Though some cut scenes were copied from MW2 ..but it doesn't affect the game ! If you are COD fan , then u just cant Miss this EPIC Call of Duty.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^+1 this. SP is short but Any COD Guy will love it to play. and thats why i was playing it with MW2 but i liked it. just did not like ending.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Completed 57% of AC4-BF until now. Still gaming.


----------



## snap (Dec 2, 2013)

AC4 completion rate 83%

now where do i download dlc from


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Completed Enslaved Oddessy from the west and started nfs rivals.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Completed Enslaved Oddessy from the west and started nfs rivals.



How is it? Saw the gameplay vids... not impressive :/


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 3, 2013)

started Saints Row IV, damn aliens and no daytime action  not really happy

Batman AO, completing side missions, just gave deadshot a predator nightmare


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 3, 2013)

Started Playing papers, please. Super awesome addictive game play


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

Started FAR CRY 3 along with AC3. Both games are quite enjoyable IMO. Modern day scenes in AC4 are not that good though


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2013)

AC4 runs much smoother than AC3 in my PC on high settings... AC4 is well optimized I say


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Stanley Parable is good and have only 3 endings and they are strange. We need to have more RPG games with open worlds which have more endings which will be exciting and encouraging to play such games.



abhidev said:


> AC4 runs much smoother than AC3 in my PC on high settings... AC4 is well optimized I say



AC4 is beautiful but not enough open world like Skyrim. Nothing can be compared to this right? When does Skyrim sequel come?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

AC4 and Skyrim are different games...So difference will be there but both are great in respective genre IMO. 
Add Mods to skyrim And it will look like Great. You can not do that much stuff in Other games iMO as they dont have such huge community like SKYRIM. and Next part should come after some time


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2013)

took down Pyro Pete The Invincible in Borderlands 2 DLC. First solo kill of a raid boss.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2013)

playing GTAV online...

and started The Last of Us.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 5, 2013)

Started Dantes Inferno


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2013)

Started Ace Patrol.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 5, 2013)

Started BF4, CSGO. Also purchased Mark of the Ninja special edition DLC


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

started Batman Arkham Origins and AC BlackFlag 4. AC BF4 is going to get the priority


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

SR IV half done, started NFS rivals, Deadpool the game.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 6, 2013)

^^ How is NFS Rivals ?? Story?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

too soon to comment right now, let me have at least 2 hour game-play, i just started the game mate.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 6, 2013)

Achieved 95% mastery in the song Bring me to Life by Evanescence with Rocksmith 2014 Edition


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 6, 2013)

Started AC4:Black Flag 20% complete.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Started Skyrim again....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Started Demonicon and uninstalled it.One of the stupidest RPG games ever played.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 8, 2013)

Started nfs porsche unleashed . Completed classic and golden era in evolution mode


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

Still on Microsoft Flight Simulator X. Does no one else use a flight simulator?


----------



## rst (Dec 8, 2013)

Started AC4 : Black Flag


----------



## srkmish (Dec 8, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> Started nfs porsche unleashed . Completed classic and golden era in evolution mode



What a beautiful game! A work of art


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2013)

srkmish said:


> What a beautiful game! A work of art



are you high??


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Still on Microsoft Flight Simulator X. Does no one else use a flight simulator?


i do  Currently using FS passenger X addon. Already bought A321 and b747 for my company. Did 60+ flights in 321 and ~15 in 747.



srkmish said:


> What a beautiful game! A work of art


+1, i used to play this for hours. good old memories


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 8, 2013)

Started assassins creed iv, NFS rivals and NASCAR the game 2013.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> *i do  Currently using FS passenger X addon. Already bought A321 and b747 for my company. Did 60+ flights in 321 and ~15 in 747.*
> 
> 
> +1, i used to play this for hours. good old memories



those are good stats  I'm trying to learn the ILS approach as I'm never able to align with runway. Also downloading Virtavia C-17A globemaster III model as I love that plane. I usually fly in Cessna C208B Grand Caravan. Today I landed on Golden gate Bridge


----------



## snap (Dec 8, 2013)

harshil you too  signatures with images


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 9, 2013)

Playing AC4. Finished 10%.

Shiva


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2013)

Completed BF4 campaign and it was really good

Didn't detonate the ship... Will play the last mission again to see different endings


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> too soon to comment right now, let me have at least 2 hour game-play, i just started the game mate.



well i have played the game enough to comment, medium races and pursuits are coming in now easies are over...from here things will be tougher if not already tough.

first thing first, the game has no fundamental story, one can play as cops or racers, complete specific set of speed-list objectives t, to progress in the game, unlock cars, pursuit tech, personalization and performance ups, very linear, Speed points is currency which is good and needed, ...and any bust or wreck resets SP to 0 including ur race win one's..., is bad. the online features of this game can make it more attractive, car customization is back, decals and paints are back, badass techs are back, FERRAI .....IS BACK  , rivals' a thousand times better than MW2012

nothing to say about visuals, FB3 engine has produced incredible weather effects and lightings, the 30FPS cap was a bit annoying, so got rid of it with 60FPS tweak, buttery smooth now at ultra preset 

P.S - it will be fierce in online thats for sure, i wont break it as spoiler, but the gameplay design is exquisite, there is so much to do, with so many to have, if this game had a solid story, it could have surpassed the original MW, ohh wait Linkin Park is there in soundtracks, EA did total justice to the unbelievably awesome looking cars and soundtracks just as good as they could be.



abhidev said:


> Completed BF4 campaign and it was really good
> 
> Didn't detonate the ship... Will play the last mission again to see different endings





Spoiler



u will get two different dog tags thats all


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 9, 2013)

If there is no story then No for me. I cant spend 3k for just visual and fresh cars.
Thanks for the inputs mate.
AC:4 BF completed 20% till now. And Another Game started WWE 2K14. man wrestle mania mode is good. i have played few matches only but i am loving it. Highly rerecorded for WWE Fans out there.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2013)

@sam what's the significance of getting dog tags in bf4?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> *If there is no story then No for me. I cant spend 3k for just visual and fresh cars.*
> Thanks for the inputs mate.
> AC:4 BF completed 20% till now. And Another Game started WWE 2K14. man wrestle mania mode is good. i have played few matches only but i am loving it. Highly rerecorded for WWE Fans out there.



you're welcome, as i said earlier, this game have destroyed the limits of SP-->MP, a story is an important part of a game, very important, but does not always make the "game" good, its the overall seam how everything is put together, people spending for this game are not paying for any SP experience, its a massive MP portrait, with innumerable things to opt for. No one pays 3K in any game now-a days for SP, thats lame. 

dint people just complain like hell about COD ghost that it has good SP story but "crap graphics" like reused plastic? two posts later again "native graphics" and again?  



abhidev said:


> @sam what's the significance of getting dog tags in bf4?



may be as exclusive collectibles, it held no battle-points or level scores anyway, i don't play in MP so no idea how important it may prove there. another of saying it is these dog tags are not really scattered in levels, i only got them when my fellow fell in war (in the game), so cant say that its something to crave for.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 9, 2013)

^^ But one of my friend was saying there are not so many players in the world of Rivals so he said me don't get it for MP. He told me that you will find only few players for Online MP. 
So I was looking forward for sp but SP is directly proportional to story for me and if not a good story then i cant spend much on single game. may be i will get it after few months(used copy)


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm trying to learn the ILS approach as I'm never able to align with runway.


Me too. specially with heavy aircrafts.
ILS landing feels easy with C172 when i maintain 90kts and -500fpm VS. but in windy Instrument meteorological conditions i can't even track localizer correctly. 



> Also downloading Virtavia C-17A globemaster III model as I love that plane.


Nice i'll download it. I saw a C-17 for the first time yesterday, when it was landing at local AFB. took pics as well.



> I usually fly in Cessna C208B Grand Caravan. Today I landed on Golden gate Bridge


 I usually fly A321, but it gets really difficult to fly during windy landing approach as rudder control doesn't work while FBW is active.

did u succeeded in landing on the roof of that moving bus? from one of the missions of FSX?

have you tried Real environment extreme?
ps: to avoid crapping this thread. sending you a pm. i'd be great if you share names of addons you've installed


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone got starbound?


----------



## rst (Dec 10, 2013)

started Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

just finished Hitman; Absolution. Oh man it was a satisfying exp. I loved the game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> just finished Hitman; Absolution. Oh man it was a satisfying exp. I loved the game.



You just cannot play that game without planing.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 11, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> just finished Hitman; Absolution. Oh man it was a satisfying exp. I loved the game.



It was the best


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

it took lot of time in just pla things. But it feels awesome when everything you planed works well


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

unlocked Lamborghini Gallardo in Rivals


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^jeez
 These updates from you will make me buy this game


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> unlocked Lamborghini Gallardo in Rivals



I'm sorry I was not following this thread. Which game?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I'm sorry I was not following this thread. Which game?







sam_738844 said:


> unlocked Lamborghini Gallardo in *Rivals *


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I'm sorry I was not following this thread. Which game?



Its Need For Speed Rival Buddy.

started Metro:LL game looks good Till now.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Its Need For Speed Rival Buddy.


Thanks. 


arijitsinha said:


>



Didn't read properly.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 15, 2013)

Stopped metro as i got Two games delivered just now.
1) Splinter cell Black list Played 1st mission
2) NFS Rivals Played intro.

I will play Splinter cell first then Rivals.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally completed nfs porsche unleashed evolution mode after ~1 decade 

Started gta5


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2013)

4 games I backed in Kickstarter were queued up. Of them, Completed Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse - Episode 1, fingers crossed for Episode 2. Next up, Shroud of the Avatar: Forsaken Virtues. Maia & Godus remain to be tested.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

Started The Wolf Among Us.


vijju6091 said:


> Stopped metro as i got Two games delivered just now.
> 1) Splinter cell Black list Played 1st mission
> 2) NFS Rivals Played intro.
> 
> I will play Splinter cell first then Rivals.


Wait you actually bought NFS Rivals at full price ? We should not support EA for pricing their PC games at same level as console games.That and the locked 30fps framerate.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought it for console man. I will never buy EA game for PC because of pricing. I bought it for xbox 360...


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

10,000 kills CS:GO.  
Now bored from it !


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 16, 2013)

the biggest failure for me was stopping GTA SA.
the mission of flying rustler through red rings in circular was too difficult for me that time.
now, playing multiplayer heavily i can finish it easuly, but i dont have saved game till that mission. so bye bye single player since then


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

Nowadays playing Co-Op sessions only. Mainly Rainbow Six Vegas 2.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not playing anything other than BF4 & CSGO . Hardly get time to game


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Hardly getting any time to play even bf4...have a huge backlog of castlevania, batman-ao, spc-blacklist, Ac- bf


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hardly getting any time to play even bf4...have a huge backlog of castlevania, batman-ao, spc-blacklist, Ac- bf



did u complete Naruto ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> did u complete Naruto ?


Oh yeah...even that is pending...uninstalled Deadpool too


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hardly getting any time to play even bf4...have a huge backlog of castlevania, batman-ao, spc-blacklist, Ac- bf



Dude you have a really really small backlog. I can't even type my own TPL, its friggin huge and I don't get enough time to complete them either.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

These were the names on top of my mind... Lot of games are incomplete


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 16, 2013)

My backlog..

U mad bro? · Steam Calculator · Steam Database

72% games I have not started also, leave alone completing.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2013)

Lolz... Money well wasted


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 16, 2013)

Finished Assassin's Creed 4 with 47% overall completion.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Playing Dead Space 3 in between FSX.


----------



## rst (Dec 16, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4 :completed 6 %

batman AO : completed 5 %


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 17, 2013)

Finished The Wolf Among Us.Enjoyed the 1st episode looking forward to second episode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2013)

Now playing *Neighbors from Hell*: awesome game


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2013)

meh... have my PC back at home.. and all those games are on my backlog.. 

only grinding through GTA V and TLOU now..

well.. mainly GTA online.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

going to start CoD Ghosts from today - I've skipped BO2 so feeling a little too excited about how good a CoD game can feel now.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

Playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 with my room mate. Thank god that he likes this game, friggin moron never liked L4D and Borderlands.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

good for him  but the only downside is it can only support upto 2 players in co-op mode though it's a very nice game.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> good for him  but the only downside is it can only support upto 2 players in co-op mode though it's a very nice game.



Nope. It supports 4 players.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Vegas  is a good game, though a bit old, but not at all bad


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

completed black ops 2 yesterday. took 8 hrs. 
i had left it in between a year ago XD. started again.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> My backlog..
> 
> U mad bro? · Steam Calculator · Steam Database
> 
> 72% games I have not started also, leave alone completing.



Your steam account is worth. ₹1,10,000 at current exchange rate! :O

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Your steam account is worth. ₹1,10,000 at current exchange rate! :O
> 
> Shiva



He can trade the games for cash and get a new PC or upgrade existing rig


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2013)

He can't trade the games in his library.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Your steam account is worth. ₹1,10,000 at current exchange rate! :O
> 
> Shiva



I know...and 72% of those he hasn't played...what a waste of money


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Skud said:


> He can't trade the games in his library.



Okay. Not aware with Steam.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

Started Bully:Scholarship edition for a change. 
It's completely different from what i've played till now.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2013)

How's that game?


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Started Bully:Scholarship edition for a change.
> It's completely different from what i've played till now.



very nice .. a must play games for all those you have experience with boarding schools


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> very nice .. a must play games for all those you have experience with boarding schools


I'm working hard to get the "Passed" status in each class.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2013)

am getting it. 

Rockstar ftw!!


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I'm working hard to get the "Passed" status in each class.



Its one of my most favourite games ever.I played the PS2 version.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2013)

CoD Ghosts : The Hunted.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Your steam account is worth. ₹1,10,000 at current exchange rate! :O
> 
> Shiva



See Skud's account for its worth and you'll want to kill yourself. 

Installing CG GO, well actually downloading it, never played CS game yet lets see if my money was worth it or it has gone to waste. Its first game that I bought before playing the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> See Skud's account for its worth and you'll want to kill yourself.
> 
> Installing CG GO, well actually downloading it, never played CS game yet lets see if my money was worth it or it has gone to waste. Its first game that I bought before playing the game.



play multiplayer, and you'll enjoy


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 21, 2013)

Started granturismo 6


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> play multiplayer, and you'll enjoy


Yeah, looking forward to it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 21, 2013)

Finished 5 races in F1 2012 game. now in Monaco. oh my god this Monaco GP Will take lots of practice from me. tweaking Car accordingly But still not able to get up to the mark here.
Started Playing IC-2010. I am Waiting for DBC 14 so preparing for that.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

Started CS GO. Got my ass handed over to me most of the time. Hell why my character always runs even when I am not pressing any button. This thing got me killed most of the time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2013)

Started tf2 again. Played 11 hrs yesterday!
No matter which game I buy, I play mostly tf2!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started CS GO. Got my ass handed over to me most of the time. Hell why my character always runs even when I am not pressing any button. This thing got me killed most of the time.



Press shift if you wanna walk


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started CS GO. Got my ass handed over to me most of the time. Hell why my character always runs even when I am not pressing any button. This thing got me killed most of the time.



Unlike other games, you run by default in CS and walk when you hold shift.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started CS GO. Got my ass handed over to me most of the time. Hell why my character always runs even when I am not pressing any button. This thing got me killed most of the time.



You weren't bad in that game dude


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Unlike other games, you run by default in CS and walk when you hold shift.



Well that is not the problem. The problem is that he always runs even when no button is pressed at all.


digit1191 said:


> You weren't bad in that game dude



Well thanks but I know thats not true. I don't remember how many matched I played, maybe 7-8 but I got only 5 kills, but I am glad that 2 of them were headshots.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *Well that is not the problem. The problem is that he always runs even when no button is pressed at all.*
> 
> 
> Well thanks but I know thats not true. I don't remember how many matched I played, maybe 7-8 but I got only 5 kills, but I am glad that 2 of them were headshots.



This doesn't happen with me. Does it also happen in offline matches (with bots)?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This doesn't happen with me. Does it also happen in offline matches (with bots)?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 24, 2013)

Started and deleted Planescape torment.Too old fashioned for me.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 24, 2013)

Completed gta5 with deathwish ending


----------



## gameranand (Dec 24, 2013)

Started Dead Island hoping to play Co-Op with rock2072 and Dave.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2013)

Completed Cod Ghosts ... this is better than BF4 and after a looong time I really liked a CoD game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> Completed Cod Ghosts ... this is better than BF4 and after a looong time I really liked a CoD game.



I guess the total gameplay time is also longer than previous COD


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 24, 2013)

completed NFS rivals in a a way ( 5 more cars to unlock against impossible challenges in hard races), cant believe i did it, really! phew, i need to play games with my foot for few days, my fingers hurt  

completed deadpool the game too. its a HeraPheri in hack and slash game.


----------



## rst (Dec 24, 2013)

Completed AC 4 story (44%)
------------------------------
batman AO : 5% 
------------------------------


----------



## joe (Dec 25, 2013)

Completed COD Ghost. Waiting for AC4


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 25, 2013)

Complteted COD Ghosts


----------



## rst (Dec 25, 2013)

started NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess the total gameplay time is also longer than previous COD



skipped the previous CoD title so can't say for sure .. anyway  going to start NFS Rivals from today.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2013)

Bully - 21%


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2013)

Completed Neighbors from Hell

Start Neighbors from Hell 2


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Started playing DOTA 2. Pretty good game but hard to learn.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 25, 2013)

started forza horizon and assassins creed 4


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Started playing DOTA 2. Pretty good game but hard to learn.



you just committed the greatest mistake of you're entire gaming lifetime. and you'll regret it. Period.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> you just committed the greatest mistake of you're entire gaming lifetime. and you'll regret it. Period.



OK why because I'll waste countless hours now on that game ??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK why because I'll waste countless hours now on that game ??



IF you really end up liking this game too much, you'll give almost all of your leisure time on DOTA only, just like us


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> IF you really end up liking this game too much, you'll give almost all of your leisure time on DOTA only, just like us



Well that thing doesn't happen to me. I do like that game very much but still after playing so many games for so long, I know my limits.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well that thing doesn't happen to me. I do like that game very much but still after playing so many games for so long, I know my limits.



I was so addicted to WoW for a time that I used to worry what will happen if my job took me to a city with bad internet. I raked up 90 days (over 2000 hours!) of playtime in that game. Then one day the charm was no longer there. So it is a good thing that you don't get addicted to a game. That is also the reason why I am not starting DOTA 2 - I know I won't be able to stop


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 26, 2013)

I was a DotA addict in college (If you notice the spelling, you will know I am talking about the original DotA). I also used to play CS1.6 during my college days. I started DOTA 2 last year, played for about 200 hrs.

 I did not continue playing after that as I had got a new PC as I was so excited to play the big budget AAA games in full graphics settings  (Could never do that before).

Now, after starting CS: GO recently, I am again back on the same boat, as in only playing those few games during my free time.
Nowadays, I hardly get 1 hour per weekdays and 4-5 hours during weekends to game. And I spend that time playing only CS:GO and BF4  I started AC4, but still dint finish. CS:GO has taken preference over DOTA2 as my favorite e-sport now 

That's what these games do to, they make you wanna grind and grind only on that one particular game


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

Well for me only RPGs can attract act me that much, as for any other genre. I can play and leave whenever I want.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ Your control over yourself is great which is a real good quality to master. great.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I was a DotA addict in college (If you notice the spelling, you will know I am talking about the original DotA). I also used to play CS1.6 during my college days. I started DOTA 2 last year, played for about 200 hrs.
> 
> I did not continue playing after that as I had got a new PC as I was so excited to play the big budget AAA games in full graphics settings  (Could never do that before).
> 
> ...



same for me with GTA5 online 

@DOTA conversations: good thing i am not attracted to strategy. 

i only liked AoE and Sim City.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

Dead Space 3: completed 53%.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I was a DotA addict in college (If you notice the spelling, you will know I am talking about the original DotA). I also used to play CS1.6 during my college days. I started DOTA 2 last year, played for about 200 hrs.
> 
> I did not continue playing after that as I had got a new PC as I was so excited to play the big budget AAA games in full graphics settings  (Could never do that before).
> 
> ...



Goddarn it, man. I'm defo not sleeping when I get a job.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 27, 2013)

Completed COD MW3. The story looks good so the characters but length is short. my game play time for MW3 is 4:03:39 to complete SP and Credit rolls.
Now Playing MW3 Special Ops survival Mode.
Overall good game.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Completed COD MW3. The story looks good so the characters but length is short. my game play time for MW3 is 4:03:39 to complete SP and Credit rolls.
> Now Playing MW3 Special Ops survival Mode.
> Overall good game.



Is there any app to monitor gameplay time?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is there any app to monitor gameplay time?



Use Razer Game Booster.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is there any app to monitor gameplay time?



Steam?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Now nvidea and AMD both are providing some software to monitor game play and optimization along with the driver . AMD's software is called raptr. No idea about Nvidea


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Steam?



Not all games are on steam and legit


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Now nvidea and AMD both are providing some software to monitor game play and optimization along with the driver . AMD's software is called raptr. No idea about Nvidea



Thanks will try it out


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is there any app to monitor gameplay time?



Gameplay TimeTracker..tracks every game u play


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 27, 2013)

Finished, Walking Dead 400 day DLC, not satisfied, expected more compared to the earlier episodes .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Finished, Walking Dead 400 day DLC, not satisfied, expected more compared to the earlier episodes .



Try Walking Dead Season 2 - episode 1.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Now nvidea and AMD both are providing some software to monitor game play and optimization along with the driver . AMD's software is called raptr. No idea about Nvidea



geforce experience i think


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 27, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> geforce experience i think



yes and its good


----------



## rst (Dec 27, 2013)

completed batman AO story


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

^^ I am basically alpha-testing atm: Godus, Maia, Shroud of the Avatar, Next Car Game. Also waiting for Episode 2 of Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse to come out next month. Next Car Game looks good, might very well be the true Flatout 3.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK why because I'll waste countless hours now on that game ??



NO, because you will waste countless hours on LOSING.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^ I am basically alpha-testing atm: Godus, Maia, Shroud of the Avatar, Next Car Game. Also waiting for Episode 2 of Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse to come out next month. Next Car Game looks good, might very well be the true Flatout 3.



are u a tester i actually got selected in final fantasy 14 beta testers and to my surprise i didn't had my GPU.......


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> NO, because you will waste countless hours on LOSING.



Yeah I am getting that now.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> NO, because you will waste countless hours on LOSING.


oh cmon man dont demoralize him 


gameranand said:


> Yeah I am getting that now.


you are new now
but i know you can do insanely good as the time goes


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

Piyush said:


> oh cmon man dont demoralize him
> 
> you are new now
> but i know you can do insanely good as the time goes



Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> are u a tester i actually got selected in final fantasy 14 beta testers and to my surprise i didn't had my GPU.......




nah, just got access to the games I supported through kickstarter etc.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

Skud said:


> nah, just got access to the games I supported through kickstarter etc.



supported how??


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> supported how??




Of course, with money.

Basically, you are pre-purchasing a game at a lesser price without a proper release date and without any guarantee of the game or money back. It's called crowd-sourcing, devs who don't have enough resources pulled the fund from gamers for their project. Say Wasteland 2, it was Kickstarted way back in April 2012, and we are still waiting for the game. On the plus side, it cost me just $15 back then (as compared to a price of $60 now in Steam and dollar was cheaper those days), got Wasteland 1 for free and might get the game both in GOG and Steam.

Here's the site: Kickstarter

Next Car Game can be ordered here: Bugbear Entertainment presents Next Car Game | Pre-Order


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

Completed whole CoD:Modern warfare within 4 days (regular)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

^ MW and ME are two games (which I've played) that become better if played in sequence, continuously.

My gaming backlog:

Deep Black
DiRT 3
Fallout 3
Half Life 2
Medal of honor - Warfighter
Sleeping Dogs
Bioshock 2007
Saints Row IV
The Sims 3
F1 2013
Splinter Cell blacklist
ssassin's Creed 4 - Black Flag
Dead Island Riptide
The.Walking Dead - Season 2 - Episode 1
State of Decay Breakdown

I don't think I'll be able to complete them before my college ends (1.5 years) 

Will start F1 2013 after completing Dead Space 3.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2013)

You installed all those games ?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ MW and ME are two games (which I've played) that become better if played in sequence.



ME ??


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2013)

^ Mass effect


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You installed all those games ?



Nope. They are residing in my HDD in slumber.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ME ??


mirrors edge


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ME ??



Mass Effect.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Mass Effect.





Gearbox said:


> ^ Mass effect



No enough money now 
Have to buy Moto G too


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2013)

Completed Neighbors from Hell 2
Excellent game and Ending was good


----------



## RON28 (Dec 30, 2013)

Playing Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Neighbors from Hell 2
> Excellent game and Ending was good



hmm... that's a very funny series. May be I've played demo of this back on 2006/2007 ... looking forward to play the complete game.
BTW, Started NFS Rivals ... at-least the game felt better than the previous MW but still only two car camera option is not enough.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finished AC4 and started Rage, Injustice Gods among us, RIFT and L4D2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> hmm... that's a very funny series. May be I've played demo of this back on 2006/2007


yup..very funny and same here played the demo long back (came with digit DVD)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 30, 2013)

Resumed Borderlands 2 with Rock2072.


----------



## maddy1205 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finished AC IV
Started Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone who has played Assasins Creed.     Do I need to start with the first one  & play in order ?
Thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

maddy1205 said:


> Finished AC IV
> Started Battlefield Bad Company 2



really amazing game ........although the way it ended ......


Spoiler



i still doesn't understand why he said "some time i hate to be right"





Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone who has played Assasins Creed.     Do I need to start with the first one  & play in order ?
> Thanks



its better to start with first one play the second and forget 3 ever existed........


----------



## bippukt (Dec 30, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Anyone who has played Assasins Creed.     Do I need to start with the first one  & play in order ?
> Thanks



No you don't. If you are not a heavy gamer, then just play AC4. If you play a lot, you can start with the original, although you will probably get tired by the the first 2. After all, the style of all the games is similar. They are all very cheap now, even AC3 is selling for 500.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> really amazing game ........although the way it ended ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What is the problem with AC III?

Completed Dead Space 3. One hell of game!

Starting F1 2013.

Completed Dead Space 3. One hell of game!

Starting F1 2013.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> its better to start with first one play the second and forget 3 ever existed........



I would say play 2nd 3rd and 4th and forget the 1st one ever existed its so bad.3 was actually good.

Started Deus EX Human Revolution. I hear how great this game is ,is it really that good ?


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 30, 2013)

So it's fine if I start playing direct from AC3 or AC4 for the first time?


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2013)

nope AC 2 is a must play  but you can consider starting from AC4, 3 is not much of value and AC1 story is great


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 30, 2013)

snap said:


> nope AC 2 is a must play  but you can consider starting from AC4, 3 is not much of value and AC1 story is great



Seconded, AC2 is must play, i am doing the same thing, i started with the AC3 just few days ago when i decided to finally start the series and was too lazy to start from AC 1, my AC specialist friends revealed that i was doing a grave mistake, thus making AC2 a mandatory play before the rest. For the benefit of "game wisdom" i think its better to play that way.



harshilsharma63 said:


> *What is the problem with AC III?*
> 
> Completed Dead Space 3. One hell of game!
> 
> Starting F1 2013.



 how to put it, The assassins father took very long time to get himself out of the game and introduce his son...who dint quite live up to expectation. 


Tyranny of Washington DLC is actually  better


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2013)

If you're a true AC fan, AC1>AC2>ACB>ACR>AC3>AC4

It's better this way. 
In each game, we learn new things that keeps the interest going on..

As people said, AC2 is the hallmark of AC as it introduced the true concept of open world with myriad side missions on a larger area. Also, the story itself great.
Since ACB and ACR revolves around Ezio (AC2 protagonist) and Altair (AC1 protagonist), you will feel the warmth of them if you play the game in sequence. 

Actually AC3 is somewhat deviated from the AC series with the American revolution, yet the naval battles and much-improved free form fighting makes it stand along with previous AC. 
Your choice now.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> really amazing game ........although the way it ended ......
> 
> its better to start with first one play the second and forget 3 ever existed........



Thanks



bippukt said:


> No you don't. If you are not a heavy gamer, then just play AC4. If you play a lot, you can start with the original, although you will probably get tired by the the first 2. After all, the style of all the games is similar. They are all very cheap now, even AC3 is selling for 500.



Thanks, I'll probably start with the first one then.


----------



## rst (Dec 30, 2013)

naruto 3 : playing chapter 1

Its awesome game


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2013)

started Mark of the Ninja


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2013)

Started BM-AO


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 31, 2013)

Finished F.3.A.R co-op with a friend


----------



## harsh1387 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have borderlands with me since ages. Thinking of finally playing it.


----------



## rst (Dec 31, 2013)

naruto 3 : just completed  chapter 4 (the birth of naruto)

 Its too emotional chapter


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 31, 2013)

Started minesweeper 
playing on the easiest block,
i hope its good


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year to the gamers!

here's to wishing that we get some fab games and play them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

Watch Dogs FTW!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Have anybody played AC4-BF + Freedom Cry DLC.I mean can I play the DLC only or should I complete the original game and then move to the DLC.



anirbandd said:


> happy new year to the gamers!
> 
> here's to wishing that we get some fab games and play them.


  Same to you and all.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jan 1, 2014)

Started ANNO 2070..

Rest of my progress can be found here 
Steam Community :: ACid [Buying] Winter cases


----------



## logout20 (Jan 1, 2014)

completed assassin creed ..

started assassin creed 2 ..

far cry tower unlock,saints row property purchase copied...


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Have anybody played AC4-BF + Freedom Cry DLC.I mean can I play the DLC only or should *I complete the original game and then move to the DLC.*


It's better that way.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

rst said:


> naruto 3 : just completed  chapter 4 (the birth of naruto)
> 
> Its too emotional chapter


is it for pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Started Bioshock:Infinite


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started Bioshock:Infinite



Great game...

Anybody have played Spec Ops: The Line? How is the game?


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> happy new year to the gamers!
> 
> here's to wishing that we get some fab games and play them.




_Same to u and all forum members_....

finished sniper elite v2 2nd time in expert mode....tough and most challenging but  i got an accuracy of 87%...with 75% as head shots.....but in sme levels i didnt got the gold bars all of it and the bottles....will try again.....

now will again start far cry ....awesome game with incredible graphics...love this game after far cry , battlefield and godfather...


----------



## rst (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> is it for pc?



yeah, it is

now playing final chapter OF NARUTO 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Did not complete Bioshock:Infinite as it was boring.So uninstalled it.


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Great game...
> 
> Anybody have played Spec Ops: The Line? How is the game?



I have played it. The combat and visuals are good. But the way the story progresses is bit dry. 
Try it if you don't have any other game to play  It isn't boring is all I can say

Edit: I played only SP. I have heard that co-op is good.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Anybody have played Spec Ops: The Line? How is the game?



one of the best third person army shooter. great story but the controls are slightly bugged. game is sufficiently long and will throw quite a challenge at times.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Did not complete Bioshock:Infinite as it was boring.So uninstalled it.


oh, you didnt like the story/gameplay??
but i bet you liked the visuals a lot


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Did not complete Bioshock:Infinite as it was boring.So uninstalled it.



You are first person who said that about BI.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> I have played it. The combat and visuals are good. But the way the story progresses is bit dry.
> Try it if you don't have any other game to play  It isn't boring is all I can say
> 
> Edit: I played only SP. I have heard that co-op is good.



Yeah started playing it. Kind of boring, but not a bad game at all. Will finish it.




sam said:


> one of the best third person army shooter. great story but the controls are slightly bugged.* game is sufficiently long and will throw quite a challenge at times.*



Agreed currently in Chapter 3, 12 more to go  Anyways the game gets pretty damn hard at times, I died 5 times on a single checkpoint..


----------



## logout20 (Jan 2, 2014)

logout20 said:


> completed assassin creed ..
> 
> started assassin creed 2 ..
> 
> far cry tower unlock,saints row property purchase copied...



its better than AC 1. great game...assassin tomb unlock,city re innovation,upgrading system,codex,beautiful visuals ....you cant get bored...its not necessary to play ac1 before playing ac2...but AC 1 is a must play too.....

AC 1 story >>>> AC 2....ac2 story doesnt feel more like a vengeance story rather then an assassin story ...


----------



## Gollum (Jan 2, 2014)

Started playing Rayman origins PSVITA 
the game is quite funny to play.
The graphics, although look 2D are really gorgeous.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2014)

started aoe 2 hd multiplayer with nipun, man it brings back old memories   

anyone wants to join add me on steam.

steam id - hd6950


----------



## kenine36 (Jan 2, 2014)

Played darksiders 1 
Loved it. Downloading darksider 2


----------



## rst (Jan 2, 2014)

completed  NARUTO 3 
Its a must play game


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

^^
you used controller or keyboard?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2014)

rst said:


> completed  NARUTO 3
> Its a must play game



Haven't completed it yet .. but I'd definitely a must play... Nice cut scenes and gfx


----------



## rst (Jan 2, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^
> you used controller or keyboard?



I used keyboard


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks i thought controller was a must , gonna start soon


----------



## logout20 (Jan 2, 2014)

AC2 exceeded my expectation...LoL..one heck of a game..just saved Leonardo da vinchi and bat wings........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2014)

Mark of the Ninja (Chapter 5)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> Great game...
> 
> Anybody have played Spec Ops: The Line? How is the game?



thats one of the best TP shooters. visuals are pretty good, and the storyline is very good IMO.


----------



## RBX (Jan 2, 2014)

Picking up DX:HR again, left it somewhere at Chapter 13. This is going to be tough, I'll have to relearn stealth, controls, and to be patient.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> thats one of the best TP shooters. visuals are pretty good, and the storyline is very good IMO.



Finally finished the game.. Tbh the story was pretty good. Enjoyed the game.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> started aoe 2 hd multiplayer with nipun, man it brings back old memories
> 
> anyone wants to join add me on steam.
> 
> steam id - hd6950





Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1511935_752938958068346_59725366_o.jpg



Steam ID: nipunarora | PM before adding.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Started Assasins Creed:Black Flag + Freedom Cry DLC
Freedom Cry DLC completed: 38%


----------



## gameranand (Jan 3, 2014)

Started Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Started Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut



I played that game for maybe 4 hours and deleted.Stealth games are just not my thing.
Started Dreamfall"The Longest Journey.Wow what an amazing game so far.Its an epic adventure game.If you love good story with fantasy and sci fi elements this is the game for you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

logout20 said:


> AC2 exceeded my expectation...LoL..one heck of a game..just saved Leonardo da vinchi and bat wings........



wait till you play Brotherhood which arguably the Best Ac game IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 4, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> I played that game for maybe 4 hours and deleted.Stealth games are just not my thing.
> Started Dreamfall"The Longest Journey.Wow what an amazing game so far.Its an epic adventure game.If you love good story with fantasy and sci fi elements this is the game for you.



Its your choice whether you want to go Stealth or gun blazing.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 4, 2014)

*Assassins Creed IV Black Flag* 100% synchronization.
Also completed *Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 1*


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Stealth games are just not my thing.


Stealth games are quite awesome once you get the hang of it (and learn to save often).


----------



## snap (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> wait till you play Brotherhood which arguably the Best Ac game IMO.



srsly? I felt it was more like a dlc to AC2. IMO AC2 is the best


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> wait till you play Brotherhood which arguably the Best Ac game IMO.



AC2 is the best for me.. havent played black flag yet.


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

snap said:


> srsly? I felt it was more like a dlc to AC2. IMO AC2 is the best



Brotherhood was the first I played and it was a complete experience, and the level of stealth required was excellent + it had crossbow, unique to it which IMO was a very good feature I still miss and Da Vinci's machines missions.. (and so many features - if I try to describe more, I'm gonna have a urge to pick it again ).

AC2 too was excellent, with rich story, character development, and length. I simply can't compare them, they're more like a game delivered in two parts, both equally good.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its your choice whether you want to go Stealth or gun blazing.



No you can't.Ammo is very limited so you CANNOT go guns blazing.


----------



## rst (Jan 4, 2014)

completed "the novelist"


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> No you can't.Ammo is very limited so you CANNOT go guns blazing.



It indeed is meant for stealth, you get Ghost (500 pts) for not  being seen, and Smooth Operator (250 pts) for not raising an alarm - because of these, I have been able to get more upgrades than my friends that have already completed the game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

Started Walking Dead Season 2. Got bored within minutes due to the slow pace even though I completed season 1.

Back on F1 2013. It's a very difficult game (at least now). the timings are very tight. Loving the dynamic weather


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^ have You tried Custom Car set ups from Codemasters forum?? they are very helpful. i was able to improve 1-5 sec. lap times on various circuits by changing car set ups.
and yeah it is difficult to handle the game but when you practice enough then it is one of the most rewarding Experience . (at least for me )


----------



## logout20 (Jan 5, 2014)

Assassin creed 2 completed

8.5/10

Requiescant in pace...


stared Brotherhood.....saving villa..

Assassin creed 2 completed

8.5/10

Requiescant in pace...


stared Brotherhood.....saving villa..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ have You tried Custom Car set ups from Codemasters forum?? they are very helpful. i was able to improve 1-5 sec. lap times on various circuits by changing car set ups.
> and yeah it is difficult to handle the game but when you practice enough then it is one of the most rewarding Experience . (at least for me )



Will try that. Codemasters forum is closed. Will look in Steam community forums.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 5, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> No you can't.Ammo is very limited so you CANNOT go guns blazing.



Headshots.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

you must have steady hands or the game has very less recoil


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 6, 2014)

started COD Ghost, the game SP story is definitely better than BF4, but its visually challenged, IW , bad idea to introduce 2 year old graphics with 6 GB ram req and blah blah...BF4 made it revolutionized with FB3 in terms of graphic marvel. Dynamic Fur my a$$ ! , i am playing it in ultra with *2xTXAA* , its not half as good as unreal3 or FB3.

 Also poorly optimized game for PC i guess, stuttering, spikes, gpuz perfcap hitting pwr for no reason! weird.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

Mark of Ninja (Chapter 11)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> started COD Ghost, the game SP story is definitely better than BF4, but its visually challenged, IW , bad idea to introduce 2 year old graphics with 6 GB ram req and blah blah...BF4 made it revolutionized with FB3 in terms of graphic marvel. Dynamic Fur my a$$ ! , i am playing it in ultra with *2xTXAA* , its not half as good as unreal3 or FB3.
> 
> Also poorly optimized game for PC i guess, stuttering, spikes, gpuz perfcap hitting pwr for no reason! weird.



*i1.ytimg.com/vi/yKzEVxiokyw/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 6, 2014)

Started Medal of Honor , limited edition. 2010.
Its good but the game dialogs seems out of sync. Playing it on expert level and feels a bit challenging.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

^^ what's the difference between Normal and Limited edition ?



sam_738844 said:


> started COD Ghost, the game SP story is definitely better than BF4, but its visually challenged, IW , bad idea to introduce 2 year old graphics with 6 GB ram req and blah blah...BF4 made it revolutionized with FB3 in terms of graphic marvel. Dynamic Fur my a$$ ! , i am playing it in ultra with *2xTXAA* , its not half as good as unreal3 or FB3.
> 
> Also poorly optimized game for PC i guess, stuttering, spikes, gpuz perfcap hitting pwr for no reason! weird.



what's FB3 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

^^FrostByte 3


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

got it .. thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 8, 2014)

completed call of duty ghosts, started Spec-Ops The Line.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

Started new career in f1 2013. The game is very competitive except that I take corners much faster that AI


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 8, 2014)

^^ At Which Difficulty level are you playing game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ At Which Difficulty level are you playing game



AI at amateur, braking assist at low, other assists at high (gotta prevent wheelspin). I just need practice on when to brake. otherwise I'm doing good (corners, defending, DRS and KERS).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2014)

Completed Main Story of Mark of Ninja
now doing Dosan's Tale


----------



## kenine36 (Jan 8, 2014)

Finished grid 2. Epic game 
Starting witcher 1 now


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2014)

kenine36 said:


> Finished grid 2. Epic game
> Starting witcher 1 now



Have you played Grid 1 ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally qualified at 6th position in Kuala Lumpur. Posted 3 fastest laps; faster than Hamilton, Alonso and Massa.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 9, 2014)

Finished Dreamfall:Longest Journey such an amazing game .
Started Deadly Premonition Directors Cut.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Finally qualified at 6th position in Kuala Lumpur. Posted 3 fastest laps; faster than Hamilton, Alonso and Massa.



it did somehow sound like, you've taken F1 racing as a career and on a "India GP trip to Malay"


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2014)

started palying deadpool from the point i left off..

and deadlight


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2014)

Battlefield 4

Graphics is excellent


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Started STALKER: Call of Pripyat but did not play as it showed some error.


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2014)

Walking dead: Episode three



Spoiler



I chose to decide Katjaa to shot her bitten son, duck. Whether Katjaa dies,if i chose Kenny or Lee too?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started STALKER: Call of Pripyat but did not play as it showed some error.



IDK, but .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Battlefield 4
> 
> Graphics is excellent



at what settings you're playing


----------



## harsh1387 (Jan 10, 2014)

Starting The last of us. Hopefully would live to the hype.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started STALKER: Call of Pripyat but did not play as it showed some error.


which error


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> at what settings you're playing



High


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2014)

Piyush said:


> which error



It did not play by saying some directx error or so.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> Walking dead: Episode three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are playing walking  dead??


Spoiler



you die at the end by a zombie bite, and clementine has to survive on her own!!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> Walking dead: Episode three
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I choose Lee, but katjaa died


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> you are playing walking dead??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks for ******* me..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 10, 2014)

Flash said:


> Thanks for ******* me..


lol man, i quoted it in spoilers, i figured you would have completed the game by now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> It did not play by saying some directx error or so.





Didn't want to create a new thread so I'm asking here. To update f1 2013 do I need to install all updates or only the latest one?

Didn't want to create a new thread so I'm asking here. To update f1 2013 do I need to install all updates or only the latest one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

How is FIFA 2014?


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ One Word :- Awesome . 
Though it does not have next gen engine for pc or current gen consoles but still gameplay is rock solid and if you play online then it nothing like anything. I am Loving it


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

going to start Shadow Warrior - getting excited by the name alone


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2014)

finished *deadpool*



started TheWalkingDead S2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2014)

Started Sniper Ghost Warrior 2


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started Sniper Ghost Warrior 2



Baaaaad game. I hated it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 12, 2014)

completed Metro:LL. damn no one makes games like these now-a-days.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 12, 2014)

anybody have played Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance?


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

The Walking Dead - Season 1 - Episode 5


----------



## sidspark (Jan 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> The Walking Dead - Season 1 - Episode 5


What are the pc requirements for this game ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

sidspark said:


> What are the pc requirements for this game ??



The Walking Dead: Episode 1 System Requirements and The Walking Dead: Episode 1 requirements for PC Games


----------



## sidspark (Jan 12, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> The Walking Dead: Episode 1 System Requirements and The Walking Dead: Episode 1 requirements for PC Games



Thank u 



ASHISH65 said:


> The Walking Dead: Episode 1 System Requirements and The Walking Dead: Episode 1 requirements for PC Games



Thank u 



ASHISH65 said:


> The Walking Dead: Episode 1 System Requirements and The Walking Dead: Episode 1 requirements for PC Games



Thank u


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

Completed Walking Dead Season 2 - Episode 1. Back to F1 2013.


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> The Walking Dead - Season 1 - Episode 5


Completed..

400 Days DLC to start.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2014)

Finished The Walking Dead Season 1 and the DLC.


----------



## logout20 (Jan 12, 2014)

Completed Assassin Creed:brotherhood

guys should i play Assassin Creed :revelation...


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

logout20 said:


> Completed Assassin Creed:brotherhood
> 
> guys should i play Assassin Creed :revelation...


It's sort of connecting story between AC's Altair and AC2's Ezio.. 
You will see a colorful environment in AC:R, when compared to all AC series, even AC3.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

bippukt said:


> Finished The Walking Dead Season 1 and the DLC.


you wanna know a secret? 


Spoiler



you die at the end by a zombie bite, and clementine has to survive on her own!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

^ He finished the game. Why your spoiler matters to him now?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ He finished the game. Why your spoiler matters to him now?


he finished it, therefor i posted lol


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 13, 2014)

Completed dishonored liked the story of this game a lot.

Started walking dead season 2 episode 1, directly started with s2 didn't play s1.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Completed dishonored liked the story of this game a lot.
> 
> Started walking dead season 2 episode 1, directly started with s2 didn't play s1.



DO NOT SKIP SEASON 1

You will not understand anything. The story is continued exactly from season 1'es ending. moreover, this is a decision based game. Your decisions in season 1 are used to modify the story in season 2. If you didn't play s1, the actions will be randomly generated and will spoil the game.

It is my humble reuest to play s1 before going to s2.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> DO NOT SKIP SEASON 1
> 
> You will not understand anything. The story is continued exactly from season 1'es ending. moreover, this is a decision based game. Your decisions in season 1 are used to modify the story in season 2. If you didn't play s1, the actions will be randomly generated and will spoil the game.
> 
> It is my humble reuest to play s1 before going to s2.



will definitely check it out


----------



## Flash (Jan 15, 2014)

Started Tomb raider 2013..
Btw, feature: The Faces Behind the Video Game Characters


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2014)

Started Batman Origins


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

started Saints Row IV. 

what a waste of time... 
seems like they only took SR3 and made it into a new game with an even shittier storyline.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2014)

Currently playing Dead Space 3. The game's good. An awesome action third-person with horror elements. Gun crafting is so great, I just love it. 

Any one who loves TPS should try this game.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 15, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Currently playing Dead Space 3. The game's good. An awesome action third-person with horror elements. Gun crafting is so great, I just love it.
> 
> Any one who loves TPS should try this game.



The game is too much for me. No cheats available


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

cheats are gone lonng way now.. 

search for trainers.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 16, 2014)

Finished Rage and Started Shadow Warrior(2013) and liking it a lot man all should try this game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2014)

started Assassins Creed Liberation HD

Same old Slave trade and so uninstalled it.

The game was like Freedom Cry DLC of AC4:Black Flag


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2014)

good.. tell us how it is. worth a try??


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2014)

Completed Face Noir. Started Broken Age.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> started Assassins Creed Liberation HD


How's it when compared to AC3? 
Since it was a PS Vita game first, how it scores when coming to controller of K+M combination?


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2014)

played shadow warrior for 2 hours .. the game felt more like the Darkness 2 only with more sword fighting action [ really liked it though ] . The weapon, health and skill upgrade system is also pretty neat.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cheats are gone lonng way now..
> 
> search for trainers.



best way to complete DS3 is without sound, it takes off the fear-factor by a great amount, given the fact that i only got to play it at night time due to office hours, i always kept a slap comedy movie in alt tab.


completed StarCraft2 Wings of Liberty
completed Age of Empires 2 HD campaign
completed King of Fighters Story mode
completed command and conquer Tiberium twilight
completed saints row the 4th
completed rayman legends
completed Assassins Creed 3 , Tyranny of Washington DLC

Started Hitman Absolution
Started Warframe
Started StarCraft Heart of Swarm


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

Uninstalled saints row 4.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> started Saints Row IV.
> 
> what a waste of time...
> seems like they only took SR3 and made it into a new game with an even shittier storyline.





anirbandd said:


> Uninstalled saints row 4.


Hmm I think this sums it up


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> best way to complete DS3 is without sound, it takes off the fear-factor by a great amount, given the fact that i only got to play it at night time due to office hours, i always kept a slap comedy movie in alt tab.



are u serious...a comedy movie in background while playing DS3...how would u know if the aliens pop up behind u  ???


----------



## Piyush (Jan 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> are u serious...a comedy movie in background while playing DS3...how would u know if the aliens pop up behind u  ???



I used to do same kind of thing while playing Doom 3 when I was new to gaming 
It works man


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving this game a lot. View attachment 13310


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> are u serious...a comedy movie in background while playing DS3...how would u know if the aliens pop up behind u  ???



not like that, when you get sick as hell, cutting bludgeoning, burning and stampeding out alien limbs spilling out blood and gore, and  almost at the edge of $shitting bricks with the tension build up with every new corner/door and sound effects,

 u just pause the game, alt tab out, see the movie for 2 mins, get back into the game. ( there are also several parts of the game where u can stand out with no horror chasing u but u still have a dark hallway waiting ahead of u, then helps a lot as a breather)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sever times in Dead Space 3, music suddenly becomes horrifing, like something is about to happen. You get scared to shti an keep standing with your gun aiming. Finally, nothing happens. It does this many a times.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> are u serious...a comedy movie in background while playing DS3...how would u know if the aliens pop up behind u  ???


haha, i listen to songs even when playing Black ops 1 zombies mode


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2014)

Some awesome edm music while playing bf3/4 or cod in low volume would be an awesome experience... will try this out


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Some awesome edm music while playing bf3/4 or cod in low volume would be an awesome experience... will try this out


dubstep+quickscoping/shotgun im mw2 = un earthly experience


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> best way to complete DS3 is without sound, it takes off the fear-factor by a great amount, given the fact that i only got to play it at night time due to office hours, i always kept a slap comedy movie in alt tab.



C'mon, that isn't how horror games should be played. You should feel the horror everytime you play it. I just love how the sound effects are in this game, freaking amazing. I get chills every time I hear these, no matter how brightly lit my room is.

[youtube]OQwsfkCk2Yk[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 18, 2014)

Posting here after a long time 

I resumed playing Half Life 2. Currently in the mission "Highway 17". The game is brilliant. Loving all the challenges it's throwing at me. Although it's one of the harder games I've ever played, I'm loving every minute of this.


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 18, 2014)

Started estranged act 1 , awesome game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Posting here after a long time
> 
> I resumed playing Half Life 2. Currently in the mission "Highway 17". The game is brilliant. Loving all the challenges it's throwing at me. Although it's one of the harder games I've ever played, I'm loving every minute of this.



Hope you will go for ep 1 and 2 after this.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> C'mon, that isn't how horror games should be played. You should feel the horror everytime you play it. I just love how the sound effects are in this game, freaking amazing. I get chills every time I hear these, no matter how brightly lit my room is.




yeah, agreed, i do feel fear, and to a substantial amount, its just i need to continue playing , hence the break, FEAR is the whole point of the game, although its true that getting scared is worth it,otherwise its like scotch is spoiled if u don't feel a bit tipsy, but some apples in between the Glenfiddich never ruins the hit


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> yeah, agreed, i do feel fear, and to a substantial amount, its just i need to continue playing , hence the break, FEAR is the whole point of the game, although its true that getting scared is worth it,otherwise its like scotch is spoiled if u don't feel a bit tipsy, but some apples in between the Glenfiddich never ruins the hit



Games and Scotch?? 

You sir, deserve a medal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

Started Assassins Creed 4:Black Flag again for the 2nd time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2014)

Was on a nostalgia train, so I installed BC2. Turns out I have 'Nam! (For the first time ever, thanks EA! IDK how.) Played it, it felt better than BF4. But only 50 players are playing that. :<

I'm actually getting sick of modern shooters, I want some good old WW2 games with freaking-awesome graphics.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Battlefield 1942 is what you want. But bad gfx.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

But the game play is badass.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2014)

DeathStroke Boss Fight was c000L


----------



## logout20 (Jan 19, 2014)

completed Batman : arkham asylum...started Arkham city...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

Black flag is goddamn awesome!!

The naval fights are too good as is the game play. My most fav after ac2.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2014)

Started COD-MW3


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

You never played it before??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You never played it before??


even i'm yet to play COD MW3


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> even i'm yet to play COD MW3



Ahh.. Well it was pretty good. The mw series.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Posting here after a long time
> 
> I resumed playing Half Life 2. Currently in the mission "Highway 17". The game is brilliant. Loving all the challenges it's throwing at me. Although it's one of the harder games I've ever played, I'm loving every minute of this.



I'm playing this game for about the last 4 months  now (a little every weekend only).   Started mission AntiCitizen One  yesterday.

Will it ever get over  ?   The game is sooo long.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I'm playing this game for about the last 4 months  now (a little every weekend only).   Started mission AntiCitizen One  yesterday.
> 
> Will it ever get over  ?   The game is sooo long.



this is where the game gets really difficult with lots of strider fights. nearing the end.

you'll like EP1 & EP2. both are quite short and straight forward.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Started Call of Duty:Modern Warfare3


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Was on a nostalgia train, so I installed BC2. Turns out I have 'Nam! (For the first time ever, thanks EA! IDK how.) Played it, it felt better than BF4. But only 50 players are playing that. :<
> 
> I'm actually getting sick of modern shooters, I want some good old WW2 games with freaking-awesome graphics.



Damn right you are and stole my words, a mature and heart pounding WW2 game with FB3 or U3 we need. Recent War Games are like MP+Graphics and that's it, in a way i have now tremendous expectation from Wolfenstein the New order.


Started MGR Revengeance , damn this game is stylish


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Damn right you are and stole my words, a mature and heart pounding WW2 game with FB3 or U3 we need. Recent War Games are like MP+Graphics and that's it, in a way *i have now tremendous expectation from Wolfenstein the New order.*


Same here


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2014)

Playing Divine divinity, a really awesome classic RPG


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2014)

finished Limbo, epic game with an epic ending, i wish there was more...
can anyone suggest some good sidescrollers?


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

^ Shank series. 

If you're ok with somewhat old games, try Bionic commando - rearmed and Duke Nukem - Manhattan project.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> finished Limbo, epic game with an epic ending, i wish there was more...
> can anyone suggest some good sidescrollers?





Flash said:


> ^ Shank series.
> 
> If you're ok with somewhat old games, try Bionic commando - rearmed and Duke Nukem - Manhattan project.


Shank series is a  good one but a controller is recommended


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2014)

How did i forget this - *The Mark of the Ninja*


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ Shank series.
> If you're ok with somewhat old games, try Bionic commando - rearmed and Duke Nukem - Manhattan project.





Piyush said:


> Shank series is a  good one but a controller is recommended


yeah i have a controller


Flash said:


> How did i forget this - *The Mark of the Ninja*




edit- im downloading mark of the ninja first


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Mark of the ninja is awesome.

Dont forget to try Deadlight as well.


----------



## rst (Jan 20, 2014)

Started "METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE"


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it good.


----------



## rst (Jan 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Is it good.



Its awesome


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Finished Dark Souls. ...sigh it was real dark...whatever it got place in my favorite list. Looking forward to DS2

Started Rayman Origins. .a nice game  indeed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2014)

Batman AO : Defeated Copperhead

@anir: Oops typo


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2014)

Bataman


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Bataman
Supariman
Ironyman


----------



## snap (Jan 21, 2014)

bataman the famous shoe vigilante


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Bataman
> Supariman
> Ironyman





snap said:


> bataman the famous shoe vigilante



Looolll


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 21, 2014)

Completed estranged act 1.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing Witcher 2:Enhanced Edition and Assassins Creed 4:Black Flag @ 30% completed.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 21, 2014)

Alok said:


> Finished Dark Souls. ...sigh it was real dark...whatever it got place in my favorite list. Looking forward to DS2
> 
> Started Rayman Origins. .a nice game  indeed.


Rayman series is always good..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2014)

Assassin's creed 22%  completed...


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 22, 2014)

Completed forza horizon


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

Shadow Warrior : Chapter 5.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 22, 2014)

Now Playing GOW: Judgement and Forza Motorsport 4. 
Currently Level 6 in GOW and Level 4 in FM 4. enjoying both the game


----------



## rst (Jan 22, 2014)

METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE : playing chapter 2

--------------------------------------------------------
Started walking dead season 2 : episode 1


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2014)

started mark of the ninja,only played the first level but its awesome


----------



## rst (Jan 22, 2014)

COMPLETED walking dead season 2 : episode 1

nice to play game as Clementine


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2014)

Completed Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller Episode 1. Now in Ep 2. Awesome game, can't praise enough.


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2014)

Skud said:


> Completed Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller Episode 1. Now in Ep 2. Awesome game, can't praise enough.


Is it like 'The walking dead' series?


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2014)

No, Broken Sword series.  

It's a point-and-click adventure.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 23, 2014)

can anyone tell me an engrossing adventure game from 09 and earlier ( so that it will run smoothly as per my settings in signature)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

i'm not sure if you can play games before 09 with cameras, correct me if am missing a GPU-CPU information in the siggy, a browser prob? I would suggest you the fable series but again am not sure if its  there in PlayStore or in apple game store.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 23, 2014)

^^try "Camera:The game" runs smoothly on my sony hx20v yo...
"Top photographer: Focus" runs a bit laggy, but ur sx50 should be able to handle it fine...
if you want some naughty stuff try, "Model snap 2014" with the latest playboy patch


----------



## srkmish (Jan 23, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^^try "Camera:The game" runs smoothly on my sony hx20v yo...
> "Top photographer: Focus" runs a bit laggy, but ur sx50 should be able to handle it fine...
> if you want some naughty stuff try, "Model snap 2014" with the latest playboy patch



I will definitely check those out especially now that I'm not using them to take photos anymore. I was considering selling them off , but these gaming suggestions might give a new lease of life to my cameras :d 



Spoiler



the reason my siggy dint reveal my desktop specs might be because I'm using tapatalk and dint realize that it might not display full siggy. I don't use tapatalk much and use web browser 80% of the time


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

Won 2nd position at Silverstone (my 2nd podium)! Loving the dynamic weather in F1 2013


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2014)

^^Guess what, I pre-purchase the classic ed, played a little and then went for a long holiday, and next I know haven't touched it for more than a month.


----------



## kenine36 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coming here after a loong time.
Just finished NFS most wanted 2. And started playing mgs:revengence . The port is horrible. Have to assume the mouse as a ps3 gamepad to view. But the sound tracks and the rest of the game is awesome.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's my gaming summary for 2013: wuodland's life in gaming 2013 - Raptr

Although the tracking has been a few hours short but it's pretty accurate.


----------



## kenine36 (Jan 23, 2014)

@thetechfreak, does it track pirated games also?
Or should I buy the original games?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2014)

kenine36 said:


> @thetechfreak, does it track pirated games also?
> Or should I buy the original games?



I don't really play pirated games 

And no the PC client doesn't detect customized EXE files. All the tracking was done from my Steam profile where I play my games.


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2014)

Started Deus Ex: The Fall on my Micromax Magnus. Best damn non-pc/console I've ever played, and only a few levels in . Will post a review when complete.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Shadow Warrior  : Chapter 6 ... need to fight against a super bad ass giant


----------



## Gollum (Jan 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Won 2nd position at Silverstone (my 2nd podium)! Loving the dynamic weather in F1 2013



so....you like f1?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't watch f1, but I love cars, their engineering and I'm loving this game. Having high expectations from f1 2014.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2014)

Started playing Ace Combat: Assault Horizon (PC) - Good Jet fighter game, takes time to learn the controls, Dog fights are too repetitive, Loving the Apache though.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

Got my a$s busted by a legendary ship in assassin's creed black flag. 

Twice.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Started playing Ace Combat: Assault Horizon (PC) - Good Jet fighter game, takes time to learn the controls, Dog fights are too repetitive, Loving the Apache though.



Yeah that's a nice game

Hope you are using a controller.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yeah that's a nice game
> 
> Hope you are using a controller.



Using keyboard, will definitely work better with joystick


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2014)

Had rent ps3 for 2 days...started gta v


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Using keyboard, will definitely work better with joystick



More intuitive with gamepad.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

Alok said:


> Had rent ps3 for 2 days...started gta v



Meaning you stopped??

Add me on psn. Same username.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> More intuitive with gamepad.



Any VFM suggestions?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

I dont really know. I use the dual shock3. 

I guess the Logitech ones are really good. 

Or the local indian brands...


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 24, 2014)

i played assault horizon with ds3 as well. gamepads work a lot better than joysticks in arcade air combat games

@true_lies
Dont buy local enter intex zebronics controllers. Mine died after 8 months of light usage. Both analog sticks stopped working. Buttons still work though.

Buy logitech or microsoft wired controller


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 24, 2014)

srkmish said:


> can anyone tell me an engrossing adventure game from 09 and earlier ( so that it will run smoothly as per my settings in signature)



Both Longest Journey games and Syberia games.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> i played assault horizon with ds3 as well. gamepads work a lot better than joysticks in arcade air combat games
> 
> @true_lies
> Dont buy local enter intex zebronics controllers. Mine died after 8 months of light usage. Both analog sticks stopped working. Buttons still work though.
> ...



Yeah.. Local gamepads are like that. 

If you  can go for .Microsoft controller. Eyes shut compatibility across all pc games.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any VFM suggestions?


*Wired* microsoft official xbox controller, wireless is too much of a hassle (i personally have wireless) the battery life is OK and you have to change/charge batteries everytime...if you are using HTPC or something like that go or wireless...


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah have to change batteries  often.
Thinking to buy rechargeable.
Meanwhile finished a boss battle in rayman origins ..this game is fun especially music.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

wired edition has lower latency if online reviews are to be followed


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I never feel any latency. ...its perfect ...even a slight vibration effect comes exactly.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

^yeah it may have latency high but it isnt noticable while gaming i personally felt no lag when using wired and wireless
sory for OT


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

Won 1st position at Nürburgring! Loved this track. Qualify in full dry and race in full rain!


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Buy logitech or microsoft wired controller



Microsoft controller @ 2.2K is off my budget
Logitech Gamepad F310 @ 1.4K looks good. Will it be compatible with most games (NFS, TPS games etc)?


----------



## kunalht (Jan 25, 2014)

You can buy microsoft controller for 1300 from ebay.
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote - For Xbox-360. | eBay


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^yeah it may have latency high but it isnt noticable while gaming i personally felt no lag when using wired and wireless
> sory for OT
> 
> 
> low latency or high?



Low....


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Microsoft controller @ 2.2K is off my budget
> Logitech Gamepad F310 @ 1.4K looks good. Will it be compatible with most games (NFS, TPS games etc)?


try searching in local stores and any pc gaming centers/cafes, they also sell controllers sometimes you may get a good deal ~1.7k
or try ebay too


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Ebay is good. That is, if the seller is good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Won 1st position at Nürburgring! Loved this track. Qualify in full dry and race in full rain!



Difficulty settings?

And.. err.. I found out FIFA Online 3, a F2P FIFA game, if anyone is interested. Garena ID: Gunslinger_Geek.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 25, 2014)

Completed battlefied 4,Call of duty:Ghosts and MOH:warfighter on my new pc smooth as butter


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Ebay is good. That is, if the seller is good.



Found a few sellers on ebay selling Microsoft controller for 1.3 K plus with following note:


> NOTE: This is a third party manufactured controller. This is not an original Microsoft Item.



Any difference b/w the 2?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Difficulty settings?*
> 
> And.. err.. I found out FIFA Online 3, a F2P FIFA game, if anyone is interested. Garena ID: Gunslinger_Geek.



Amateur with braking assist set to lowest. Will play one more race in this difficulty and will then increase AI difficulty.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Completed battlefied 4,Call of duty:Ghosts and MOH:warfighter on my new pc smooth as butter


wow config?



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Difficulty settings?
> 
> And.. err.. I found out FIFA Online 3, a F2P FIFA game, if anyone is interested. Garena ID: Gunslinger_Geek.


that game looks nice..are the pings good? i will download it if the playerbase is large?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> that game looks nice..are the pings good? i will download it if the playerbase is large?



Yeah, it's pretty nice, won't lag since it's just Asian players. Player base is pretty good. Do it.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 25, 2014)

No 
Both are same.
Flipkart is selling same product for 2.2K


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Black Flag @ 50%


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 25, 2014)

Reached driver level 79 in forza motorsports 4   zonda R FTW


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, it's pretty nice, won't lag since it's just Asian players. Player base is pretty good. Do it.


yeah, serched on youtube mostof them were asians, will download, thanks


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 25, 2014)

Started Deus Ex The Fall.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

Playing GOW judgement completed story of 3 characters.
Forza Reached levl 10


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2014)

Batman AO: Damm the sniper thugs  reappear in Diamond District (have killed them 4xtimes)...is this a Bug


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Assassin's Creed Black Flag @ 50%



Can u send me your saved game.I played once but did not complete beyond 68% totally that's why.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Will resume the games now, came from village and Steam has finally updated all the games, damn 2GB for updates.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will resume the games now, came from village and Steam has finally updated all the games, damn 2GB for updates.



What did you play in the village?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What did you play in the village?


farming simulator 2013


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can u send me your saved game.I played once but did not complete beyond 68% totally that's why.



Sure... Pm me your mail id.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> farming simulator 2013



Or maybe village tycoon 2014


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2014)

or dota :\


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 27, 2014)

Medal Of Honor Limited Edition : Single Player Mode , All missions completed. 
The single player mode was very brief. Barely 4-5 hrs stretch.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 27, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will resume the games now, came from village and Steam has finally updated all the games, damn 2GB for updates.


Yup many updates
But good news is that Valve is coming with another event for Dota


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

F1 2013: got an offer from Sauber. Left Williams and joined Sauber. Their car sounds way softer but drives way better. Currently at Spa. Loving this track. I can drive along this track from days!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> F1 2013: got an offer from Sauber. Left Williams and joined Sauber. Their car sounds way softer but drives way better. Currently at Spa. Loving this track. I can drive along this track from days!



Spa, Nurburgring are THE ****. Nofin' beats those.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Spa, Nurburgring are THE ****. Nofin' beats those.



Damn true! I wish the game had full Nurburgring track  Monaco is a nightmare. Spa is a speed fantasy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Damn true! I wish the game had full Nurburgring track  Monaco is a nightmare. Spa is a speed fantasy



No matter how many tracks, I always end up playing Spa or Nordschleife (dat big arse track). And also Silverstone to some extent.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2014)

I started f1 2013 too.  currently driving for scuderia toro rosso. 

Screwd up my race at sepang. Selected wet tyres instead of intermediates when it started to drizzle after lap 5. Kept locking brakes before every corner and got Disqualified on lap 6 after crashing multiple times into opponents 

Finished 4th in chinese GP


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Will resume the games now, came from village and Steam has finally updated all the games, damn 2GB for updates.





harshilsharma63 said:


> What did you play in the village?





flyingcow said:


> farming simulator 2013





harshilsharma63 said:


> Or maybe village tycoon 2014





snap said:


> or dota :\



Well didn't get much time to play there, only 5-6 hours in 2 weeks, played a little DOTA 2 and Deus Ex HR DC.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Damn true! I wish the game had full Nurburgring track  Monaco is a nightmare. Spa is a speed fantasy



Have you tried Champions mode ?? How it is. I gonna get the Base game +Additional DLC for 90s car and track.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

Completed The Walking Dead S2 e1. 

As usual excellent gameplay and story. 

Now resumed Blacklist.


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2014)

Spec Ops The Line - another f***ing idiotic fps with no quicksave.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 28, 2014)

spec ops fps ?? really ? and i was thinking it a tps .... any one with my views ?

an btw, completed feeding frenzy .... lol


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> spec ops fps ?? really ? and i was thinking it a tps .... any one with my views ?
> 
> an btw, completed feeding frenzy .... lol




yeah, my bad...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

Skud said:


> Spec Ops The Line - another f***ing idiotic fps with no quicksave.



How far did you play?? And why idiotic??

And most of the shooters nowadays dont have quick save.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 28, 2014)

completed GTA 4.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 28, 2014)

kunalht said:


> completed GTA 4.


who got killed?


Spoiler



Roman or kate?
i think that depends upon if you take revenge or do the deal


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> How far did you play?? And why idiotic??
> 
> And most of the shooters nowadays dont have quick save.




Some control issues (the space key doesn't perform as intended quite a number of times, also the functions of shift & space keys have been swapped from what is norm), lack of AA, squad is more PITA than being anything helpful, decisions doesn't matter to the linear storyline etc. Pretty mediocre shooter I would say and the story simply doesn't immerse me enough.

And the absence of quick save is always a game breaker for me, never have much patience for most of the shooters to play the same situation again and again.


----------



## kunalht (Jan 28, 2014)

Spoiler



kate.
I took revenge..


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 29, 2014)

Skud said:


> Spec Ops The Line - another f***ing idiotic fps with no quicksave.



Tps, and i am Playing it now. story looks reasonable to me. Enough twist and turns.
Some easy achievements for me on xbox 360. I am liking it .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2014)

Unlocked AMR Z93 (Zastava M93 Black Arrow) by collecting 20 relics in Far Cry3. This gun is incredibly powerful, bullet damage literally throws off enemies to certain death when it hits em. No escape wherever it hits. Lacks stealth ( which doesn't bother me  )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2014)

Started Hitman:Absolution...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe me too 


Spoiler



i didnt like her in the first place


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Unlocked AMR Z93 (Zastava M93 Black Arrow) by collecting 20 relics in Far Cry3. This gun is incredibly powerful, bullet damage literally throws off enemies to certain death when it hits em. No escape wherever it hits. Lacks stealth ( which doesn't bother me  )



you are using it wrong. stand in the middle of the road and shoot at approaching vehicles (like rambo) 



Skud said:


> the space key doesn't perform as intended quite a number of times



you jump infront of a barricade instead of taking cover dying within seconds because of the games error. absolutely frustrating.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2014)

sam said:


> you are using it wrong. stand in the middle of the road and shoot at approaching vehicles (like rambo)



exactly what i did when approaching an outpost, often it happens that when sneaking to an outpost i am intercepted by a patrol car with mounted gun somewhere down the road , and i have to waste bullets, may be a syringe in the encounter. When i have this gun, i just need to aim carefully when the  car ramming towards me and  i fire a well placed shot in the engine and it starts flaming. By the time the car stops and the red necks get off to kill me, car explodes and kills all of em, giving me multikill combo xp


----------



## gameranand (Jan 29, 2014)

Started Deus Ex HR DC. Awesome stealth mechanics.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2014)

My favorite method of clearing enemy outposts in Far Cry 3 is to snipe them from a distance. I used to sit and analyze enemy movement patterns for a couple of minutes and then kill them all with headshots without arising any suspicion. Glorious days


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> My favorite method of clearing enemy outposts in Far Cry 3 is to snipe them from a distance. I used to sit and analyze enemy movement patterns for a couple of minutes and then kill them all with headshots without arising any suspicion. Glorious days



I did that in FC2. It was so great, the memories of FC2 is clearer than FC3's. African environ was great.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Finished Injustice God among us and Shadow Warrior(2013) and going to start BF4.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2014)

started terraria...sucks, quit playing..
i will stick to good ol minecraft..btw does anyone play minecraft??
also am at the end of mark of the ninja..damn awesoem game.., i will be doing another playthorugh without killing no one..thanx for recommending @flash @anirbandd


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally Completed Batman Origins...
Enigma datapacks & files took time
Total Completion: 46%


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 1, 2014)

All Outposts liberated. All radio towers owned. Unlocked  Bushman in Far Cry 3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

Downloading FC3 now from Steam, thanks to you.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

Playing splinter cell blacklist on perfectionist. Its so good!! Love the variety of approach styles the devs have given. Enjoying every moment!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Downloading FC3 now from Steam, thanks to you.



You passed the sanity test   you're most welcome, now again, its time for you to do the....

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/farcry32014-01-2923-07-17-10_zps2cdeaefe.png


----------



## abhidev (Feb 2, 2014)

Finished Batman - Arkham origins story and I truly loved the game.... Will finish the side mission's


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You passed the sanity test   you're most welcome, now again, its time for you to do the....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol sanity test. the next sequence was brilliantly executed by Ubisoft. dead bodies floating upright underwater.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2014)

started Dont starve, loving this game already, my record is  8 days straight,


----------



## RBX (Feb 2, 2014)

About to finish Tomb Raider. Extremely well made game.


----------



## seamon (Feb 2, 2014)

Finished Ghosts.
Playing BF 4 and AC IV.
Downloading The Stanley Parable.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 2, 2014)

Started The Walking Dead S1 E1 , awesome game.

Also playing No More Room In Hell, time pass game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

Shadow Warrior : Chapter 10.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You passed the sanity test   you're most welcome, now again, its time for you to do the....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


over and over again


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> over and over again



Hardly play FC3. Usually game time goes to DOTA 2 now.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hardly play FC3. Usually game time goes to DOTA 2 now.



welcome brother to the endless pit of Dota


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

^^this is why i don't even try it, once you touch Dota it will suck you in


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

Its popular due to multiplayer??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Its popular due to multiplayer??



Well how should I put it.....
The last International tournament's ( The International 3) total prize pool was  $2,874,381 USD.
And there are more than 100 tournaments going on each year around the globe.

So.... yea


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

:O

Omg wtf!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2014)

Completed gta 4 with revenge at last  !!


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 4, 2014)

Now Playing Townsmen on android. good game IMO.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^this is why i don't even try it, once you touch Dota it will suck you in



Nope.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Its popular due to multiplayer??





anirbandd said:


> :O
> 
> Omg wtf!



Dude its not about the prizes but the addiction of it. The game is just too damn good, very easy to learn the game and I guess its really really difficult to master it. Hell I have played many matches with CM and I exactly know what I need to do and how and yet its difficult to do that exact task.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

i played dota 2, got PWNED, quit 
it just isnt my thing...unlike cs 1.6...i was addicted but didnt play since last 3 months


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought cs n played for only like 10 mins.... have been playing bf4 whenever I got time


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2014)

I also bought CS GO but don't play the game at all. Have played only like 3-4 matches yet. As for DOTA 2, its my new favorite.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 4, 2014)

I have 150 games in my library.

Vegeta · Steam Calculator · Steam Database

Sort by time please.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I also bought CS GO but don't play the game at all. Have played only like 3-4 matches yet. As for DOTA 2, its my new favorite.



i told u to stay away now u will be addicted its like alcohol.......


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow... this website db is good

Here is mine: White Fang · Steam Calculator · Steam Database

*Clocked 1996 hours just in DOTA 2*


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well how should I put it.....
> The last International tournament's ( The International 3) total prize pool was  $2,874,381 USD.
> And there are more than 100 tournaments going on each year around the globe.
> 
> So.... yea



dont know what Alliance is doing with their money , IG was here last month in Indonesia, pawned a group of locals, heard ferrai got a 19 in the finals ...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> dont know what Alliance is doing with their money , IG was here last month in Indonesia, pawned a group of locals, heard ferrai got a 19 in the finals ...



Ermmm..  Are those clan names or am i missing out on something??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> dont know what Alliance is doing with their money , IG was here last month in Indonesia, pawned a group of locals, heard ferrai got a 19 in the finals ...



u play dota???


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

Nevah!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Ermmm..  Are those clan names or am i missing out on something??


they are the names of Players, jeez dude


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2014)

WTF ?? I clocked more than 63 hrs already on this game and that is not counting when I was playing in my village. Fck I need to take a break or I'll be spoiled for sure.


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 5, 2014)

Completed AC4  (Story)


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> they are the names of Players, jeez dude



Riiiight.


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 5, 2014)

Tried Metal Gear Rising, kinda hard to control via keyboard+mouse. Graphics are boring.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> they are the names of Players, jeez dude



Alliance and IG are Team name(Alliance won 2013 International Tournament and IG won 2012 International Tournament). Ferrari is the name(In game name) of a player.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Ermmm..  Are those clan names or am i missing out on something??



Alliance is the first team who got the cup right away in their first appearance in the "Internationals" 2013, correct me if am wrong. Invictus Gaming's *Dota 2* squad became the champion and won the $1,000,000 prize at The International 2012 defeating *Natus Vincere* in four games in a best out of five series in the final. The battles were fabled. 

Ferrari is a DOTA2 player in IG who plays mid-solo. ( middle lane of the map,solo) With the enormous skills, and battle tactics , Ferrari is one of the feared entities in mid-lane, named in the same league with Mushi, S4 and DENDI, legendary players ever to cross the river between Radiant and Dire with unrivaled talent.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Alliance is the first team who got the cup right away in their first appearance in the "Internationals" 2013, correct me if am wrong. Invictus Gaming's *Dota 2* squad became the champion and won the $1,000,000 prize at The International 2012 defeating *Natus Vincere* in four games in a best out of five series in the final. The battles were fabled.
> 
> Ferrari is a DOTA2 player in IG who plays mid-solo. ( middle lane of the map,solo) With the enormous skills, and battle tactics , Ferrari is one of the feared entities in mid-lane, named in the same league with Mushi, S4 and DENDI, legendary players ever to cross the river between Radiant and Dire with unrivaled talent.


You should do part time dota tourneys commentary since you have an energetic and strong vocabulary 

PS: No kidding, Im serious


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Alliance is the first team who got the cup right away in their first appearance in the "Internationals" 2013, correct me if am wrong. Invictus Gaming's *Dota 2* squad became the champion and won the $1,000,000 prize at The International 2012 defeating *Natus Vincere* in four games in a best out of five series in the final. The battles were fabled.
> 
> Ferrari is a DOTA2 player in IG who plays mid-solo. ( middle lane of the map,solo) With the enormous skills, and battle tactics , Ferrari is one of the feared entities in mid-lane, named in the same league with Mushi, S4 and DENDI, legendary players ever to cross the river between Radiant and Dire with unrivaled talent.



Wow!! Any YouTube links showing their most famous matches??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You should do part time dota tourneys commentary since you have an energetic and strong vocabulary
> 
> PS: No kidding, Im serious



Seriously.. Sam has a very good style of writing. You could do this as a hobby.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys should try league, something new for a change.. 
very similar to dota, But there are major differences..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2014)

i havent tried dota 2 i heard it is very addictive what is in this game??


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 5, 2014)

Started "Wolf Among Us"


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Alliance and IG are Team name(Alliance won 2013 International Tournament and IG won 2012 International Tournament). Ferrari is the name(In game name) of a player.





anirbandd said:


> Riiiight.


I was joking lel


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Tribalgeek said:


> Started "Wolf Among Us"



As good as The Walking Dead??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> I was joking lel



What??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2014)

Well to prevent the thread going more off topic (and to save myself from Ico since I was the one who agreed on people going offtopic here and now me myself doing the same)...
I'll just post the link to the appropriate post in respect *to those guys who are asking about dota*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-125.html#post2066133


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 5, 2014)

Started *Hitman: Absolution.* One hell of a game. Maybee i need controller for better experience


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Started *Hitman: Absolution.* One hell of a game. Maybee i need controller for better experience



Noo.. Play with the kb/m combo. Much more precise.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well to prevent the thread going more off topic (and to save myself from Ico since I was the one who agreed on people going offtopic here and now me myself doing the same)...
> I'll just post the link to the appropriate post in respect *to those guys who are asking about dota*
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155817-dota-2-a-125.html#post2066133



Yes... Thank you very much.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> As good as The Walking Dead??


Better so far. Soundtrack is surprisingly good too.


----------



## rst (Feb 6, 2014)

completed "Wolf Among Us" chapter 1

It reminds me "walking dead series"


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2014)

Current Backlog:

AC3: Ongoing
Tomb Raider: Just Finished.
AC4, Splinter Cell Black List, BF4, Batman AO and other games released in 2013.


----------



## digit1191 (Feb 7, 2014)

Going to start The Wolf Among Us : Episode 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2014)

COD: Ghosts
but texture setting is fixed to Normal (Damm!!!)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2014)

Started Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Playing along with F1 2013.


----------



## rst (Feb 7, 2014)

started The Wolf Among Us : Episode 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Playing along with F1 2013.



How's Ace Combat? Is it short? Worth playing? Is it an average game? [I know, too many questions, but...]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How's Ace Combat? Is it short? Worth playing? Is it an average game? [I know, too many questions, but...]



Yes, it's worth playing. It's not just combat aircraft warfare but much more.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally started FC3 but getting only 30-40 FPS with my RIG. Googled and found that game is not optimized for CF setup, time to dig up the internet and my brain to find the best settings through Radeon Pro and Third Party Softwares.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 7, 2014)

i am now addicted to minecraft..pics if anyone interested...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2014)

Please refrain from posting the game screenshots here. This unnecessarily increases the page size. There is a separate thread to share the screenshots, please use that only for sharing the Screenshots of any games. 

Also if possible then please edit your post and move those screenshots to the appropriate thread.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2014)

Defeated firefly in Arkham origins anybody playing??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i am now addicted to minecraft..pics if anyone interested...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ohh i like minecraft .... but you seem like a noob .


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Please refrain from posting the game screenshots here. This unnecessarily increases the page size. There is a separate thread to share the screenshots, please use that only for sharing the Screenshots of any games.
> Also if possible then please edit your post and move those screenshots to the appropriate thread.


done..


nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> ohh i like minecraft .... but you seem like a noob .


yes ive just started...after a verrrryyy long time..you play it?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't game much other than FIFA13. But recently I played most wanted 2005 and in world loop, was able to achieve 5:54:18. Quite happy to do that cause no one in my (college)department could do that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

Shadow Warrior : Chapter 12.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> done..



Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 8, 2014)

Completed silent hill downpour and assassins creed 4


----------



## rst (Feb 8, 2014)

COMPLETED  The Wolf Among Us : Episode 2



Spoiler



Nice to see Snow alive


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2014)

Completed Tomb raider 2013. I didn't like games with female protagonists as they portray them as a sexy heroine with BIG THINGS , and ofcourse fighting villains. But this game is so different.

A survivor is born.. Looking to the sequel soon.


----------



## snap (Feb 8, 2014)

^well she is a sexy heroine with "big things" fighting villains


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2014)

Started Skyrim again. When does Witcher 3 release?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2014)

^^which race did you choose?
and also are you playing modded?
and also are u an archer or mage or warrior?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> Completed Tomb raider 2013. I didn't like games with female protagonists as they portray them as a sexy heroine with BIG THINGS , and ofcourse fighting villains. But this game is so different.
> 
> A survivor is born.. Looking to the sequel soon.


I finished it a few days back, good game but severely lacks in the puzzle department, TR Anniversary had waay better puzzles, I miss those puzzles here.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 8, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> done..
> 
> yes ive just started...after a verrrryyy long time..you play it?


yap !


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2014)

snap said:


> ^well she is a sexy heroine with "big things" fighting villains


TR 2013 is not..
[IMGG]*mediasnobs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Tomb-Raider-all-versions-tomb-raider-34870618-720-512.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 8, 2014)

Completed Batman Arkham Origins. Next is Far Cry 3.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I don't game much other than FIFA13. But recently I played most wanted 2005 and in world loop, was able to achieve 5:54:18. Quite happy to do that cause no one in my (college)department could do that.



Mine is 5.15


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

tkin said:


> I finished it a few days back, good game but severely lacks in the puzzle department, TR Anniversary had waay better puzzles, I miss those puzzles here.



Seriously. .. The old TRs and Uncharted have set some serious standards.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 8, 2014)

Completed arkham origins next is mafia 2,completed 3 games gta4 far cry 3 and ao and i had installed ac 4 with gta 4 still havent completed it too long journeys gets me bored and my ship always get wrecked too hard for me..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

snap said:


> ^well she is a sexy heroine with "big things" fighting villains


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> TR 2013 is not..
> [IMGG]*mediasnobs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Tomb-Raider-all-versions-tomb-raider-34870618-720-512.jpg[/IMGG]



I'm now liking new Lara than previous ones. I'm starting to feel old Lara's assets are gross.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2014)

Left most one is mine


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm now liking new Lara than previous ones. I'm starting to feel old Lara's assets are gross.





Piyush said:


> Left most one is mine


I got some bad news for you....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> I got some bad news for you....



really?
I  think blocks are cool


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> really?
> I  think blocks are cool


hehehe you mean polys?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

Perversion... Perversion everywhere.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Perversion... Perversion everywhere.



The lara's either to left or right of the 2013 lara are mine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

idk if this is posted anywhere but ESO is inviting beta testers and the game beta key is availale @ Curse - WoW Addons, Minecraft Mods, Curse Client and Gaming News


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 9, 2014)

Started saints row 4. Getting 20-28fps


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Started saints row 4. Getting 20-28fps



Not well optimized game!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Started saints row 4. Getting 20-28fps





ASHISH65 said:


> Not well optimized game!



Its the same damn engine as sr3. If sr3 ran well, then this will run well too.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

Completed Assassin's Creed BlackFlag with 86% completion.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Its the same damn engine as sr3. If sr3 ran well, then this will run well too.



I was getting 18-28fps in SR3


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I was getting 18-28fps in SR3



Figures... 


There was a dx9 mode iirc... Try that.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 9, 2014)

The walking dead s1 eposite 3. ep2 was awesome specially delaing with the cannabalist family very intence


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

MUAHHAHAHAHAHA
snipe


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 9, 2014)

How did you get that start menu/taskbar?

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How did you get that start menu/taskbar?
> 
> Shiva


wat do you mean??
it is win vista..that taskbar and menu is inbuilt.i mean stock...i just changed the colour to Graphite..
do you have win 8?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes and no. Have win 7 on PC win8 on laptop. Anyway thanks for the info. Also you do know that you have displayed your redeem code on the World Wide Web don't you? 

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 9, 2014)

yep im aware..but i redemeed it and it is useless now...
if anyone wanna chk out *i.imgur.com/4rsNg0a.jpg

SON OF A ...!!!!!
error- not enough disk space...30gb is req...
fk THIS im giving away the key..i think ill open a thread..
i will be giving away pasword and username...


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

Currently playing Assassins Creed 3, well Ubisoft, thankfully, like all other series you own, you had successfully destroyed one more series  


Spoiler



Free running is gone, with small cluster of houses separated by wide roads, and almost every rooftop being guarded, you'll be forced to the ground in no time, now the fact the guards wield guns means its very difficult to navigate on rooftops as the guards will instantly  shoot you down, and in jungle its limited to some trees and not much useful. And by gawd the loadscreens and cutscenes, in AC3 even loadscreens have loadscreens, Start->Loadscreen->Cutscene->Loadscreen->Action->repeat, in a span of 5 mins you have 4 loadcsreen/cutscene with the character walking a few feet around. Gameplay has become way too easy, I can finish the entire game without using a single weapon, that's why weapons have no allure anymore, unlike AC2 where a better sword did make a difference here it'll just look fancy. The enemy variations are too less as well, soldiers and heavies, that's it, nothing else(upto seq 8), in AC2 there were some 4-5 different class of enemies, like runners, papal guards, heavies, brutes etc etc. Game economics have become waay too complicated to even care anymore, not that it matters anyway, you have no use for money, with the self healing healthbar(which is damn stupid), assassins recruit system is a joke and half the time the game AI cannot find the target, the first 8 hrs is a gigantic tutorial, as boring as trying to stay awake in Social Education class, this is a mess in every way, the side missions are cr@p, I could go on and on.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2014)

good to see you after a long time anyway, only plus point of this game is it's Naval missions.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

@ tkin

Long time no see. Welcome back.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> good to see you after a long time anyway, only plus point of this game is it's Naval missions.


Agreed, I enjoy the naval missions only, a shame to see such a great series go to waste, main missions are too damn easy, the first important main mission took me 2 mins to complete, a f'n 2 mins. I shall name this game 
*Cutscene's Creed:* 
*Enjoy Loadscreens Like Never Before.*

Right now I'm playing this to get to the end of the main story, a story which deserves a good ending, something tells me this'll be just like Mass Effect 3, a bunch of games to build up climax and then it goes downhill faster than an Avalanche.



gameranand said:


> @ tkin
> 
> Long time no see. Welcome back.


Thanks man, here's a list of my backlog, anything I missed which are from 2013/2014? I'd pretty much finished all games from 2012 or prior.

1. Hitman Absolution
2. Battlefield 4
3. Saints Row 4
4. Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag
6. Batman Arkham Origins
7. Metro Last Light


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

Completed Central Russia mission in Ace Combat Assault Horizon.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> Right now I'm playing this to get to the end of the main story, a story which deserves a good ending, something tells me this'll be just like Mass Effect 3, a bunch of games to build up climax and then it goes downhill faster than an Avalanche.
> 
> 
> Thanks man, here's a list of my backlog, anything I missed which are from 2013/2014? I'd pretty much finished all games from 2012 or prior.
> ...



Add Castlevania to that list.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Add Castlevania to that list.


Ok, anything else? Have I missed any AAA?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> Currently playing Assassins Creed 3, well Ubisoft, thankfully, like all other series you own, you had successfully destroyed one more series
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You'll be praising the same company for ACIV, just you wait. Best AC till date, and on par with ACII. 

And welcome back.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

tkin said:


> Agreed, I enjoy the naval missions only, a shame to see such a great series go to waste, main missions are too damn easy, the first important main mission took me 2 mins to complete, a f'n 2 mins. I shall name this game
> *Cutscene's Creed:*
> *Enjoy Loadscreens Like Never Before.*
> 
> ...



Ditch saint s row and play splinter cell blacklist.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Ditch saint s row and play splinter cell blacklist.


Added.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

tkin said:


> Ok, anything else? Have I missed any AAA?



Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance is also good if you like Hack n Slash.
XCOM Enemy Within came as expansion for XCOM Enemy Unknown and is very good if you like TBS.
Shadow Warrior is also good but don't expect much from visuals.
Remember Me has a kinda new concept.

I think you have already played Dmc Devil May Cry, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider and Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm. If not then add them as well. I think this concludes year 2013 as far as AAA games are concerned.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Started playing "The Witcher" after 7 long years.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 11, 2014)

Recently finished Half Life 2.   Now its nowhere near the most enjoyable games I played but the game is just amazing. I really admire the way the developers made the game.

For a game from 2004, the graphics & the lighting are too good.  The physics in the game,  even current games don't have as good.  The story is long enough, the level design is awesome  & the missions have a lot of variety,  most of the current fps don't seem to have added much in terms of game-play innovation.

May be someday I'll play it again. The bad thing is this time I had to complete it with god mode, the latter missions got too frustratingly difficult for me.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

Half life ranks among the top 5 games I've ever played. 

Really awesome. 

Completed the wolf among us ep1. Damn this is a fabulous game. Has all the bits that made the walking dead a success and enjoyable. 

Great game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 11, 2014)

Completed Mafia 2 one of the best coded game ever has really exceptional graphics and shadow effects you realise more when driving on bridge and the the car shines.The best part is the 1950's music just soft,smooth and enjoyable in the journey.Loved the game.
I think its a small version of gta but well made and coded with better graphics.


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

Completed Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag. Enjoyed every moment of the game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Metal Gear Rising : Revengeance is also good if you like Hack n Slash.
> XCOM Enemy Within came as expansion for XCOM Enemy Unknown and is very good if you like TBS.
> Shadow Warrior is also good but don't expect much from visuals.
> Remember Me has a kinda new concept.
> ...


Ah yes, metal gear added, Crysis 3 as well, rest played, thanks dude.

Playing AC IV now, awesome game, but really, the characters are once again weak, am I to believe a guy with no training could become an assassin in just a few days time? Also missing the grandeur of the Assassins order, not that I'm complaining, AC4 is a damn good game, but should have been made a spinoff series, slowly the focus on the Assassin's order is being shifted to elsewhere, and non naval combat is easiest so far, something is amiss.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2014)

You are welcome.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

completed The Wolf Among Us ep2.

waiting for ep3!!!


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 11, 2014)

Completed BattleField 4 and started Naruto.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 12, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Completed Mafia 2 one of the best coded game ever has really exceptional graphics and shadow effects you realise more when driving on bridge and the the car shines.The best part is the 1950's music just soft,smooth and enjoyable in the journey.Loved the game.
> I think its a small version of gta but well made and coded with better graphics.



I totally loved that game. 
GTA games are nice for fun things around the city. Mafia II  I liked more for the story.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

Have you played the first part of Mafia??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 12, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I totally loved that game.
> GTA games are nice for fun things around the city. Mafia II  I liked more for the story.



yeah really true i completed gta 4 before mafia but i didnt got that much feels as i got in mafia,the game makes you much more indulge in the story than gta.It has been 2 days the music is still in my ears  makes me feel I was born in the wrong era. :/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I totally loved that game.
> GTA games are nice for fun things around the city. Mafia II  I liked more for the story.





anirbandd said:


> Have you played the first part of Mafia??





pkkumarcool said:


> yeah really true i completed gta 4 before mafia but i didnt got that much feels as i got in mafia,the game makes you much more indulge in the story than gta.It has been 2 days the music is still in my ears  makes me feel I was born in the wrong era. :/



Please discuss about game in their respective threads and not here. 
Why do you people want this thread to be Closed ?? ICO gave clear instructions that if game discussion will go on here then he'll close this thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

Completed Ace Combat Assault Horizon. Back on F1 2013.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

Started Half Life 2 again. Due to lack of games. 

Anyone suggest a good shooter?
PS: how is syndicate??


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

Started Splinter Cell Blacklist, and from the first chapter I can say its an awesome game, stealth is back, and so are the gadgets, the stupid mark and execute is there, but I don't use it anyway, and we get loadouts, and points for being stealthy or going in with guns blazing, this game brings back the concepts introduced in Chaos Theory, a good stealth game after a long time(Conviction went sideways and Assassins Creed no longer cares about stealth anymore).



anirbandd said:


> Started Half Life 2 again. Due to lack of games.
> 
> Anyone suggest a good shooter?
> PS: how is syndicate??


Try Blacklist and go in all stealth, you'll see your limits, one of the hardest games so far and I love the challenge.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

tkin said:


> Try Blacklist and go in all stealth, you'll see your limits, one of the hardest games so far and I love the challenge.



been there.

done that.

both ways.

the game was too good!!  
i replayed some levels 5-6 times just because i would get detected by the same damn guard.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> been there.
> 
> done that.
> 
> ...


Try Binary Domain, one of the most under rated games ever, fantastic storyline, graphics wise not cutting edge, but shooting robots and seeing the parts fall off is a visual treat. Boss fights are huge and memorable to say the least.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

played it as soon as it came out. IIRC, i was among the first few to applaud its gameplay on TDF.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> played it as soon as it came out. IIRC, i was among the first few to applaud its gameplay on TDF.


Maybe some old games? Have you played Tomb Raider Anniversary? I miss those quick time events with the new TR.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

all of them 

thats why i went back to HL2. missed its badass gameplay.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> Agreed, I enjoy the naval missions only, a shame to see such a great series go to waste, main missions are too damn easy, the first important main mission took me 2 mins to complete, a f'n 2 mins. I shall name this game
> *Cutscene's Creed:*
> *Enjoy Loadscreens Like Never Before.*
> 
> ...



Try shadow warrior.



Gen.Libeb said:


> Recently finished Half Life 2.   Now its nowhere near the most enjoyable games I played but the game is just amazing. I really admire the way the developers made the game.
> 
> For a game from 2004, the graphics & the lighting are too good.  The physics in the game,  even current games don't have as good.  The story is long enough, the level design is awesome  & the missions have a lot of variety,  most of the current fps don't seem to have added much in terms of game-play innovation.
> 
> May be someday I'll play it again. The bad thing is this time I had to complete it with god mode, the latter missions got too frustratingly difficult for me.



Ah, You should not have played it in god mode .. improve your gaming skill and then give it a go again. Also play the two DLCs [ EP1 and EP2 ] of this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> Try Binary Domain, one of the most under rated games ever, fantastic storyline, graphics wise not cutting edge, but shooting robots and seeing the parts fall off is a visual treat. Boss fights are huge and memorable to say the least.



Binary Domain is kickarse and great. Thanks to topgear, I found this jewel. Currently playing BF4 MP (Few great matches: 1 and 2 and 3) and Dead Space 3 here and there. 

BTW, I can't seem to stand over-the-top action of MGR: Revengeance. I think these kinda games are not for me, the Japanese hack and slash.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Ah, You should not have played it in god mode .. improve your gaming skill and then give it a go again. Also play the two DLCs [ EP1 and EP2 ] of this game.



I will try the Episodes, sometime later in the year.  As for gaming skills , I don't think they will improve after all these years.

I uninstalled Mirrors Edge after the mission Kate this week due to lack of gaming skills and trainers. Now started with Assasins Creed  (the first one)


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

Duuuuude...


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

Started Skyrim.


----------



## RBX (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone played Van Helsing ? Started today and as always this RPG too excites me.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I will try the Episodes, sometime later in the year.  As for gaming skills , I don't think they will improve after all these years.
> 
> I uninstalled Mirrors Edge after the mission Kate this week due to lack of gaming skills and trainers. Now started with Assasins Creed  (the first one)



HL2 is easy. Ravenholm is the first of the difficult levels. Play without God mode. Will take a few tries but once you get to the end, it feels great. Later levels are are basically point & shoot or just use the gravity gun to blast everything out of the way. both EP1 & EP2 is way more difficult than HL2's main levels and requires quick reaction.

Mirrors Edge controls felt awkward. Wall running takes a lot of practice even to even get the basics right. Too much linear.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Has anyone played Van Helsing ? Started today and as always this RPG too excites me.



I too am very eager to check it out it-please post more details about its gameplay so that we can get a better idea of what this game is really like.

Has anybody played Transformers:fall of cybertron?Is it better than its predecessor-war for cybertron?(I've played the first few levels of war for cybertron but didn't really like it all that much as the gameplay was rather repetitive and monotonous).I'll only check out the sequel if doesn't contain the flaws that existed in the original game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I will try the Episodes, sometime later in the year.  As for gaming skills , I don't think they will improve after all these years.
> 
> I uninstalled Mirrors Edge after the mission Kate this week due to lack of gaming skills and trainers. Now started with Assasins Creed  (the first one)



There's always room for improvement 



sam said:


> HL2 is easy. Ravenholm is the first of the difficult levels. Play without God mode. Will take a few tries but once you get to the end, it feels great. Later levels are are basically point & shoot or just use the gravity gun to blast everything out of the way. both EP1 & EP2 is way more difficult than HL2's main levels and requires quick reaction.
> 
> Mirrors Edge controls felt awkward. Wall running takes a lot of practice even to even get the basics right. Too much linear.



I've started with Ep2 but it did not feel difficult 

BTW, on Chapter 13 of Shadow Warrior .. Damn ! this game is big and looks like a never ending one. Can't remember when was the last time I played a FPS SP game this long ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Playing AC4 atm, loving the naval campaign, however a few oddities have started to rear their ugly faces:

1. Land missions have gone down the drain, almost every mission is Tail a person->Eavesdrop->Kill->Repeat, with some plantations and alarm bells thrown in for the kicks.
2. Weapon varieties are gone, no dagger/tomahawk or any other accessory weapon.
3. All the forts are copy pasted.
4. Combat has become way too easy, I can finish the game without a single weapon.
5. Some camera issues, specially when engaging other ships in naval combat, the ship sometimes will go to travel mode, and sometimes the wrong cannons will be selected.

The only reason AC4 deserves a good rating is for the naval combat, I really miss the vibrant cities from AC1/2, I miss the powerful enemies from AC1, I miss the medicine/art shops from Italy, I miss gondolas from Venice, somehow Assassins Creed is no longer about the assassins, as much as I am enjoying AC4, I really can't agree with it carrying the moniker of the Assassins, that dies with AC2/ACB. 

8/10 from me.

2/10 if the game wants to be Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

playing borderlands
Mordecai. Blood is soo cool. that scientist woman is soo crazy. gonna be playing for a long, long time.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Playing AC4 atm, loving the naval campaign, however a few oddities have started to rear their ugly faces:
> 
> 1. Land missions have gone down the drain, almost every mission is Tail a person->Eavesdrop->Kill->Repeat, with some plantations and alarm bells thrown in for the kicks.
> 2. Weapon varieties are gone, no dagger/tomahawk or any other accessory weapon.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Lost Planet 3 came out? How come you guys didn't tell me when I asked? Was it that bad?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> playing borderlands
> Mordecai. Blood is soo cool. that scientist woman is soo crazy. gonna be playing for a long, long time.



tell me when u start BL2


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> playing borderlands
> Mordecai. Blood is soo cool. that scientist woman is soo crazy. gonna be playing for a long, long time.



Scientist woman? I cant recall.

- - - Updated - - -

On topic:
Crawling through New Vegas storyline
And more crawling through Torchlight II plot


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Scientist woman? I cant recall.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I think he's talking about Tannis, she is total bat$hit crazy


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just finished naruto and must tell you like playing anime itself. Gonna start Vengeance.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 14, 2014)

The wolf among us  ep2


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> The wolf among us  ep2



yeah.. we know. 

started it, finished it, made it.. what?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

Playing The Stanley Parable. Great game. Must play.


----------



## seamon (Feb 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Playing The Stanley Parable. Great game. Must play.



finished it in 1 day.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2014)

Currently playing Titanfall Beta. Not a bad game. Highly reminiscent of Call of Duty. It's easy as shyt if you're a BF player. Just point the crosshair towards an enemy and fire, almost no recoil. 

Playing as Titan is great. The sound effects are AMAZING. Titans' SFX are kickarse.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> tell me when u start BL2



yep. and yeah crazy scientist lady is Tannis


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

The graphics should have been better IMO... one of the DLC of BF4 will allow to player as a Titan as in BF 2142


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> The graphics should have been better IMO... one of the DLC of BF4 will allow to player as a Titan as in BF 2142



Yeah. It's Source Engine, no wonder. But it's not bad IMO. The AI are shyt tho.

And, you just control an Aircraft Carrier, is all. No actual mechs in Naval Strike.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 14, 2014)

Completed ac4 will give 6/10 ending was good though..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> I've started with Ep2 but it did not feel difficult



yes EP2 is easy except the end boss fight with a strider. EP2 is much more difficult. both episodes are so short. as soon as the action start to pump, the credits roll.



Anorion said:


> playing borderlands
> Mordecai. Blood is soo cool. that scientist woman is soo crazy. gonna be playing for a long, long time.



play as the rest of the team, specially lilith. with the right class mod, you can shower your enemies with bullets while never running out of ammo 



sam_738844 said:


> tell me when u start BL2



still play BL2? you bought the UVHM packs?



Piyush said:


> And more crawling through Torchlight II plot



the difficulty is absolute brutal.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2014)

sam said:


> yes EP2 is easy except the end boss fight with a strider. EP2 is much more difficult. both episodes are so short. as soon as the action start to pump, the credits roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soldier class has the best ammo regen mods, one that helps every member in team and you can fire away a SMG continuously


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 15, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Playing The Stanley Parable. Great game. Must play.


it is kinda fun and gags for the first 1-2 hrs then it gets extremely boring and repetitive
doing the same thing over and over again...the gameplay i so short...



Spoiler



when you get outside your room go to the window immediatley out of the room on the left...there is a secret ending there


----------



## Limitless (Feb 15, 2014)

Started Max Payne 3 awesome game


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2014)

started Sniper Elite V2 on Elite difficulty.

this game is so bada$$!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

Started Injustice Gods Among Us. Lets see how it is.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

Chepter 17 of Shadow Warrior .. Damn ! the game seems like a never ending one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

Completed The Witcher after started playing it 7 years ago. seriously playing this 1st game made me long for W3 even more.I cannot wait to play W3-Wild Hunt.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

Playing Far Cry 3 now.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2014)

Started GRID. 

Damn difficult. Is this a simulator or what??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Started GRID.
> 
> Damn difficult. Is this a simulator or what??



Semi Simulator actually.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

Started Far Cry3 after playing it for 3 times but have not fully completed then.I just want to see the end this time around.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2014)

Started Mass Effect 1.. I m new to the ME universe, im in for quite an adventure


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Started Mass Effect 1.. I m new to the ME universe, im in for quite an adventure



Play ME 2 and ME 3 back to back without any delay and you'll feel like you created a story yourself.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks will DO .. 
Old Bioware games have excellent story


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2014)

Completed COD:Ghosts


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2014)

AC4: Black flag.. 
Loving the sea cruise.. 

Damaged a man'o'war once without any resistance, when it was docked in a port.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

Just a gentle reminder to everybody that this thread is not a "Free for all - Game discussion thread."

We have a full gaming section. Discuss "games" in their respective threads. This is only to post about your progress. Not to have a full-fledged discussion because that beats the purpose of a forum. If you have questions regarding a game or want to know something, want to tell something *in detail*, this is *not* the place to post.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2014)

Delete this thread. Useless in my honest opinion. No point of keeping backlog info when it will be a history next day due to influx of numerous posts.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

No, the thread is okay. Doesn't really come close threatening the forum as of now. But it might if every discussion starts to happen here.

This thread had actually killed the section back then. Locking it was a good decision. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/92745-game-you-currently-addicted-339.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

Completed Shadow Warrior.


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2014)

Playing "fable"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

Started Splinter Cell Blacklist. Lost the save files of F1 2013 and AC: BF runs too slow.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Completed The Witcher after started playing it 7 years ago. seriously playing this 1st game made me long for W3 even more.I cannot wait to play W3-Wild Hunt.



How much was the total gameplay time? Did you play Witcher-2 too?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2014)

abhidev said:


> How much was the total gameplay time? Did you play Witcher-2 too?



It took me 2 full days with occasional breaks for breakfast likewise to complete Witcher 1 and yes I already played Witcher 2 year ago.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> It took me 2 full days with occasional breaks for breakfast likewise to complete Witcher 1 and yes I already played Witcher 2 year ago.


Just a heads up, Witcher 2 has two complete different storylines, hope you had played both?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 18, 2014)

Completed The Wolf Among Us ep2. ☺


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 18, 2014)

Started project gotham racing 4


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Started project gotham racing 4



console?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> console?


Has to be, PGR was always XBox exclusive.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn!!

RaceDriver GRID is tough!!


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Damn!!
> 
> RaceDriver GRID is tough!!



are you trying to be funny coz grid 1 and 2 are arcade games just like dirt series

- - - Updated - - -

started assassins creed 4, tomb raider, crysis3, call of duty ghosts, bullet storm
actually i have played all these games on my xbox 360 but with purchase of my new r9 270x just wanted to play them on pc with awesome graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> are you trying to be funny coz grid 1 and 2 are arcade games just like dirt series



Wrong. Grid 1 and Dirt series are semi simulator.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 18, 2014)

Downloading Hearthstone..
anyone plays?


----------



## kunalht (Feb 18, 2014)

Playing insurgency.
It's an awesome tactical shooter game.
Every FPS lovers should try that game....


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Wrong. Grid 1 and Dirt series are semi simulator.



may be the developers say so but ask anybody whos played gt games and forza grid and dirt are arcade games


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 19, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Downloading Hearthstone..
> anyone plays?



I played for some days. then lost interest.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> console?


x360 


HE-MAN said:


> may be the developers say so but ask anybody whos played gt games and forza grid and dirt are arcade games


+1


Started playing live for speed demo multiplayer. New personal best = 1:15:130 in formula bmw (blackwood gp track)


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> may be the developers say so but ask anybody whos played gt games and forza grid and dirt are arcade games




Ask anybody who has played Richard Burns Rally, rFactor etc., GT & Forza are arcade for him/her.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 19, 2014)

Started playing Crysis 3 (finally) and WOW, it is beautiful, even in low-medium settings. Better than most games in high-ultra settings.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

Starting Mass Effect series from today, again from the first game, this time with all the dlcs.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> may be the developers say so but ask anybody whos played gt games and forza grid and dirt are arcade games



GT and Forza are pure simulators. I already said that the games are Semi Simulator not pure simulators.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Skud said:


> Ask anybody who has played Richard Burns Rally, rFactor etc., GT & Forza are arcade for him/her.



forza is not that hardcore sim but if you say gt isnt then you missed out on one of the best sim ever made

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> GT and Forza are pure simulators. I already said that the games are Semi Simulator not pure simulators.



if thats the case then you would also say that nfs rivals is a semi simulator


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

What are some good racing sims for PC?


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What are some good racing sims for PC?



Live for speed, rfactor


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> if thats the case then you would also say that nfs rivals is a semi simulator



No I won't.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2014)

GRID series are arcade, c'mon, how can drifting every corner even with an LMP a sim? GRID 2 changed a bit, but man the physics suck. Gran Turismo, rFactor, L4S, iRacing, GTR2, these are sims. Assetto Corsa is semi-to-full sim.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

Doesn't NFS Shift 2 come under sim. category?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2014)

okay guys stop arguing on such a trivial matter. 

the point is its damn tough.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 19, 2014)

Completed sniper ghost warrior ,what a **** ending started just cause 2 played for sometime then got bored uninstalled,then now started nfs rivals


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

started hearthstone, enjoying the game 
2 wins 1 loss...
it is very rewarding when you win..
you MUST play it if you like card games...
i recommend you guys play it.. 900mb install open beta..


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> GRID series are arcade, c'mon, how can drifting every corner even with an LMP a sim? GRID 2 changed a bit, but man the physics suck. Gran Turismo, rFactor, L4S, iRacing, GTR2, these are sims. Assetto Corsa is semi-to-full sim.



+1   
assetto corsa is pretty awesome

- - - Updated - - -

I am facing a problem with cod ghosts no matter what graphics settings i select even the lowest settings doesnt give a playable fps.
but other games like tomb raider is maxed out extreme settings i get avg38 fps for nfs rivals avg28, ac 4 black flag maxed out avg 42.
i am using sapphire dual x r9 270x and 14.1 beta drivers. i also tried with the 13.1 drivers but the same problem.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2014)

Stop playing CoD already!! 







Just jking.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

finished the 1st island in Far Cry 3...


----------



## rst (Feb 20, 2014)

fable : become arena champion


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

rst said:


> fable : become arena champion



thats a very long games bcoz of multiple achievements & endings


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

updated the game now its running at 1080p maxed silky smooth no problem.
but the game is poorly optimized for pc


----------



## RBX (Feb 20, 2014)

I barely played _*The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing*_ and it's already over.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2014)

Started Ace Combat Assault Horizon, good so far, not as boring as HAWX was


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I barely played _*The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing*_ and it's already over.




With or without the DLCs?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Started Ace Combat Assault Horizon, good so far, not as boring as HAWX was



True, H.A.W.X. is boring compared to AC:AH.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Started Ace Combat Assault Horizon, good so far, not as boring as HAWX was



Good game. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

Started Max Payne 3. Man this game requires 4 GB(I have) Video Memory to max out all the settings.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

lego marvels superheroes finished really funny game


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2014)

Reached the final level in mass effect, its a wonder that such an old game could still look so good and still intrigue me so much.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> Reached the final level in mass effect, *its a wonder that such an old game could still look so good* and still intrigue me so much.



Crysis FTW!


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

Highscore of 136 in Flappy Bird


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Highscore of 136 in Flappy Bird


 I barely cross 2 digit score..


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

Got that during 3 days of hard work...Now after some days of break can't even get 50


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 21, 2014)

completed the walking dead ep1, amazing game 
Next game waiting for thief


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thief 4 already was released for PS3/XBox 360. I hope it comes on time for PC on 28th February.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2014)

Completed Crysis 3. Short but good story. Gameplay felt kinda similar to 1st. Best part - Typhoon and the BAD-ASS BOW.
Next try - on "Post Human Warrior" difficulty with just the bow.


----------



## rst (Feb 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> thats a very long games bcoz of multiple achievements & endings



yeah, fable is looking long game
After finishing it, I will start fable 3

I think there is no transfer of save files as in mass effect series and also heroes are different


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2014)

Finished Mass Effect, with everything in game completed, and ~7 million credits which I have no use for, installing ME2, gonna import ME save in it and see what I missed last time(I imported a very crude incomplete ME save in ME2).


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 22, 2014)

Playing the walking dead ep1 400 days dlc .


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2014)

Started Mass Effect 2 with ME saves, got a bunch of bonus stuff, mostly 100,000 extra credits for importing a "Rich" character


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

Completed Far Cry 3. Started Mafia II and Just Cause 2 but I am not liking both the games maybe because of the graphics. Uninstall NFS Rivals as I didn't like the gameplay. Is the Blood Dragon DLC of Far Cry 3 worth playing and also the initiation of BAO?


----------



## rst (Feb 23, 2014)

Started fable 3


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 23, 2014)

Started top gun : hard lock


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 23, 2014)

completed the walking dead ep1 400 days dlc.
started Tomb Raider, game looks interesting


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Completed Metro Last Light. Awesome game. Damn I got a bad ending.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 23, 2014)

rst said:


> Started fable 3



How is the game?


----------



## rst (Feb 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> How is the game?



FAble 3 is awesome game

There is lot of improvement from Fable


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2014)

Dark Souls : In Blighttown, damn this place is haaaaaaard


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2014)

rst said:


> FAble 3 is awesome game
> 
> There is lot of improvement from Fable



There was this bad motion blur that gave me motion sickness, had to stop playing, was it ever fixed?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2014)

Started Injustice:Gods amongs us
on chapter 4: JOKER


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Injustice:Gods amongs us
> on chapter 4: JOKER



The android game?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 23, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> The android game?



Injustice Gods Among Us (Ultimate Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Completed Far Cry 3. Started Mafia II and Just Cause 2 but I am not liking both the games maybe because of the graphics. Uninstall NFS Rivals as I didn't like the gameplay. Is the Blood Dragon DLC of Far Cry 3 worth playing and also the initiation of BAO?



Not a dlc. 

And you can skip it..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2014)

v.Na5h said:


> The android game?



no..PC


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Started top gun : hard lock


Is it enjoyable?How're the graphics in this game?And does it have any similarity to other combat sims like Ace combat:assault horizon,hawx etc?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 25, 2014)

Started tomb raider feels awesome dem (.Y.) though


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Started tomb raider feels awesome dem (.Y.) though


Tomb raider 2013? 
then, you're playing it wrong..


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 25, 2014)

got a new GPU yay! playing gta EFLC and cod mw1 and blops becasue i couldnt play them earlier, installing AC now and cryis 2 later...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> Tomb raider 2013?
> then, you're playing it wrong..



yes but why?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Completed Splinter Cell Blacklist. Awesome game. A good stealth game after a long time.



Spoiler



Sadiq's last statements can alone make up for the story of a new Splinter Cell game. The story isn't complete. Don't know whether it will be completed in a DLC or a new game.


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> yes but why?


TR 2013 is not as s*xy as previous installments. It's purely on survival.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

Started F1 2013 again. Lost my old save files so started a new career with Force India. Their car feels more responsive than Williams'.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> TR 2013 is not as s*xy as previous installments. It's purely on survival.



Its a certain raw sexy.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> TR 2013 is not as s*xy as previous installments. It's purely on survival.



well,so you think pointy b**bs are more sexier


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

not this again


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2014)

Started witcher 2 from start,as I lost my save files


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Started witcher 2 from start,as I lost my save files



Still worth the playthrough.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 26, 2014)

flash said:


> tomb raider 2013?
> Then, you're playing it wrong..






:-d


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Seems like a lot of people are loosing their saves...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2014)

Now I can go to Hoyt Island in FC3.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2014)

started Torchlight 2. Updated and the game feels lot easy. Runic must have done some serious balancing in the later patches. No more dying at the hands of random enemy.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - Chapter 2. The hack "n" Slash and the ninja run / action looks awesome first but game controls are not really upto the mark so killing special enemies gets a lot difficult. Playing in hard mode.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 27, 2014)

Completed halo 4. Still dont have any idea what was going on and what that bad guy wanted to do


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 27, 2014)

Finished the following games in the past 2 weeks: 

* *Hitman: Absolution* (Mix of normal and hard mode). Had epic fun, took me 17 hours to complete.

* *The Walking Dead*: One hell of a story (or a game?)  Took me 12 hours to complete.

* *Mark of the Ninja*: One of the best Ninja Stealth games I have played. Never thought i'd like a 2D side scroll game, but I absolutely loved it! It's one of my favorite games now! Will be playing 1 more play through on the harder difficulty which is unlocked after finishing once. (Took me 9.5 hours)

Now probably going to Start *Bioshock 1 / AC 1 or Finish Tomb Raider.*


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 27, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> * *Mark of the Ninja*: One of the best Ninja Stealth games I have played. Never thought i'd like a 2D side scroll game, but I absolutely loved it! It's one of my favorite games now! Will be playing 1 more play through on the harder difficulty which is unlocked after finishing once. (Took me 9.5 hours)


try to finish the campaign without killing anyone its fun and hard too


----------



## ACidBaseD (Feb 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> try to finish the campaign without killing anyone its fun and hard too



Yes will definitely try it in my next play through


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance - Chapter 2. The hack "n" Slash and the ninja run / action looks awesome first but game controls are not really upto the mark so killing special enemies gets a lot difficult. Playing in hard mode.



i m thinking of starting this one after I complete Injustice:Gods amongs us


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone downloaded/played Elder Scroll Online Beta?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2014)

Will start playing Metro 2033 soon ..


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> got a new GPU yay! playing gta EFLC and cod mw1 and blops becasue i couldnt play them earlier, installing AC now and cryis 2 later...



which one?

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Anyone downloaded/played Elder Scroll Online Beta?



no. no.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 27, 2014)

^gt 630
started playing skyrim as a wiid elf archer/mage


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

started playing battlefield 4 and completely forgot to download the mantle update downloading now.
last two weeks have been crazy for me been playing literally non stop

games completed.
crysis 3 awesome graphics 
tomb raider - best tomb raider game ever.
cod ghosts - just another cod game but with good graphics
ac black flag - loved it
bulletstorm - lots and lots of bullet even more then shot em up
f1 2013 - liked the classic mode
nfs rivals - good graphics medicore game
lego marvels super heroes - very funny game
castlevania lords of shadow 1 and 2 demo


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2014)

Complete Story Mode in Injustice:Gods amongs us
now doing STAR LABS Missions (heck there are many)


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone downloaded/played Elder Scroll Online Beta?



Not worth it. At all.
May be after 6 months or so of its official release.


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Not worth it. At all.
> May be after 6 months or so of its official release.



The monthly subscription fee is too damn much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

Playing Soul Calibur Broken Destiny on PPSSPP


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Back to GTA V online!


----------



## logout20 (Mar 1, 2014)

completed ac1,2,brotherhood,revelations.

..should i play AC3 or jump to black flag...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2014)

Started *Thief*. Playing *Game of Shadows* level.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

logout20 said:


> completed ac1,2,brotherhood,revelations.
> 
> ..should i play AC3 or jump to black flag...



Play AC3.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 1, 2014)

Started *FTL: Faster Than Light* (really loving this game) and going to resume *Tomb Raider 2k13*.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 1, 2014)

Starting Just Cause 2 soon.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started *Thief*. Playing *Game of Shadows* level.



Released already?? Damn i have a big backlog.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Released already?? Damn i have a big backlog.


Yeah? Get in line buddy, I have 15 games in backlog.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2014)

Started Mass Effect 3...


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)

logout20 said:


> completed ac1,2,brotherhood,revelations.
> 
> ..should i play AC3 or jump to black flag...



well you could skip AC3 but as you are playing all of AC series so


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started Mass Effect 3...



Try to get the girl.


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

logout20 said:


> completed ac1,2,brotherhood,revelations.
> 
> ..should i play AC3 or jump to black flag...


Play it, else your soul won't rest with the question of


Spoiler



"Why Desmond is not in AC4?"


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 1, 2014)

has anyone tried Resident evil 4 Ultimate HD edition ?


----------



## rst (Mar 1, 2014)

sTARTED MARK OF THE NINJA


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2014)

tkin said:


> Yeah? Get in line buddy, I have 15 games in backlog.



:shocked:

Sure sure !!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2014)

tkin said:


> Yeah? Get in line buddy, I have 15 games in backlog.



More than 100 in backlog. Beat that.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> More than 100 in backlog. Beat that.



You are counting all the puny games too?


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2014)

no game is puny


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

Started Racedriver GRID...

Lost in Le Mans.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You are counting all the puny games too?



Puny you mean Indie games, then no. Including them would make list much larger. You can imagine that I haven't played games that I bought on Steam about 2 years back. 




snap said:


> no game is puny



This I agree with. Many Indie games are much better than high budget AAA games.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Puny you mean Indie games, then no. Including them would make list much larger. You can imagine that I haven't played games that I bought on Steam about 2 years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True this. I love Indie games, most of they are RAW Ideas/Creativity (without Higher authorities telling developers to change gameplay/mechanics to promote sale) 
Currently , I am in love with *FTL: Faster Than Light* and *The Swapper*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> has anyone tried Resident evil 4 Ultimate HD edition ?


saw some gameplay videos but didn't feel any change over SD to HD

Oh Man there are 300 STAR Labs missions..and I have done 30 only
similar to MK:Komplete Challenge Tower
but I'll complete them for sure


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 2, 2014)

playing skyrim and installed many mods  and a beautiful cinematic ENB
downloading falskaar now


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2014)

Started Torchlight 2 with Piyush and Arijit and I am loving it.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 2, 2014)

^multiplayer?


----------



## kunalht (Mar 2, 2014)

Started trine 1. awesome game
Started dead space


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^multiplayer?



Yeah Co-Op.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2014)

Torchlight 2 will get pretty boring very fast..
Its no diablo 3.. its just rinse repeat grind grind grind


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 2, 2014)

Completed Tomb Raider 2013 with 65% completion.
Last night i downloaded dota 2 via steam,started the game after 2 hours of playing tutorial and with bots still not able to get kills always loosing health.This game is too tough!!


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 2, 2014)

got my castlevania lords of shadow 2 today


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 2, 2014)

Stopping all gaming coz of exams . Restarting after 21


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> playing skyrim and installed many mods  and a beautiful cinematic ENB
> downloading falskaar now


The gamebryo engine is a marvel for modding, checkout some mods for Falloot 3/NV, it looks better that most current gen games.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Sure sure !!


My backlog:

Hitman Absolution
Battlefield 4
Saints Row 4
Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag - 80% completed.
Assassins Creed IV Black Flag Freedom Cry
Skyrim Legendary Edition
Batman Arkham Origins
Metro Last Light
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Sleeping Dogs
Lost Planet 3
Ace Combat Assault Horizon - 20% completed
Thief
Mass Effect 3 DLC - Most DLCs not completed yet, need a new playthrough.
COD ghosts
Titanfall - Most probably will skip.
Dark Souls 2
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Kerbal Space Program

And some more that I had missed.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 2, 2014)

Started Thief. Game looks good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Torchlight 2 will get pretty boring very fast..
> Its no diablo 3.. its just rinse repeat grind grind grind



Apart fro Graphics whats so special in D3 which isn't there in TL2 ??


----------



## true_lies (Mar 3, 2014)

Started ME2. imported character from ME1, got lots of goodies.

Disappointed with weapons + customization options compared to ME1. Otherwise interface, gameplay better than ME1


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Apart fro Graphics whats so special in D3 which isn't there in TL2 ??



The most important aspect of D3 which isnt there in TL is that you have to "farm" good  and powerful equipments.. The drops in TL2 is very very generic, i have had tonnes of gold pieces of gear which are almost equivalent to blue magic gear in D3 in terms of drops...

path of exile on the other hand .. Its a very-true to roots- diablo clone which is F2P also
Also, if you havent played try Divine Divinity, It is hands down one of the best roguelike RPG (not hack and slash like Diablo though)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The most important aspect of D3 which isnt there in TL is that you have to "farm" good  and powerful equipments.. The drops in TL2 is very very generic, i have had tonnes of gold pieces of gear which are almost equivalent to blue magic gear in D3 in terms of drops...
> 
> path of exile on the other hand .. Its a very-true to roots- diablo clone which is F2P also
> Also, if you havent played try Divine Divinity, It is hands down one of the best roguelike RPG (not hack and slash like Diablo though)



Well as for now, I am loving TL2, in case I get bored, will surely try your suggestions. 
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 3, 2014)

Playing Grid 2 now.
Either I suck at racing games or the new racing games are very difficult.  

Forget about winning, I can't get the car to turn correctly without oversteering in this one.

other recent racing games I find Easy, or a good challenge  :  NFS Shift 2 , NFS Hot Pursuit 2
I find too difficult , that I have to stop playing  :  NFS Most Wanted 2012, Grid 2


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Playing Grid 2 now.
> Either I suck at racing games or the new racing games are very difficult.
> 
> Forget about winning, I can't get the car to turn correctly without oversteering in this one.
> ...



Try enabling driver assists.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> The gamebryo engine is a marvel for modding, checkout some mods for Falloot 3/NV, it looks better that most current gen games.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Last Light before everything. Don't EVER miss that game.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Last Light before everything. Don't EVER miss that game.


Sure sure, loved the first one.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2014)

all my gaming on hold till r9 280x.............


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2014)

wasted 2.5hrs on a Death stroke Mission 73  Injustice:GAU


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2014)

Completed Mass Effect 3 but still playing Thief...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

Started Giana Sisters and Dust The Elysium Tales.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 4, 2014)

Completed crysis 3
Started driver san francisco


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2014)

started Tomb Raider 2013
Awesome game


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Completed Thief.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 5, 2014)

true_lies said:


> started Tomb Raider 2013
> Awesome game



True that. I'm also playing it atm. 9 hours on record.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 5, 2014)

Completed the walking dead s2 episode 2.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Will start bf4 and ghosts if i get a new lappy soon.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 5, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Completed crysis 3
> Started driver san francisco



Hows driver san francisco ?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Hows driver san francisco ?



I've played it for ~30mins. Car handling is bad but i'm enjoying the game


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2014)

Thinking of playing RE4 HD Edition. I want to relive the memories one more time with KB and Mouse


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thinking of playing RE4 HD Edition. I want to relive the memories one more time with KB and Mouse



Leave it. Play some game from your backlog.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thinking of playing RE4 HD Edition. I want to relive the memories one more time with KB and Mouse



i didn't find it much interesting in new hyped HD form


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Completed Thief.



And how was your overall experience with this game? Did you enjoy playing it?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally Finished Tomb Raider in 11.2 hours with 68% completion rate 

<3 Tomb Raider <3 Lara Croft <3

Going to start Torchlight 2 now


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Finally Finished Tomb Raider in *11.2 hours with 68% completion rate*


u have not enjoyed it completely
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134775-tomb-raider-series-reboot-23.html#post1908046


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Hows driver san francisco ?



It's a good game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2014)

Started Assassins Creed IV Black Flag for the 3rd time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

^WHAT ? I was too bored the first time.. 
That game is just filled with follow em up and eaves em up missions


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 6, 2014)

Same here just completed Assassins Creed IV Blackflag and felt it was not meant to be worth playing again. I will start with Tomb Raider and Hitman Absolution.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me whether Resident evil Operation Raccoon City is worth playing or not?The reviews that I've read online are mixed-some people have suggested that this game is awful while others have mentioned that its not as bad as its been made out to be.

So I'd really appreciate if someone could give an honest opinion of what this game is really like,thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 6, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Finally Finished Tomb Raider in 11.2 hours with 68% completion rate
> 
> <3 Tomb Raider <3 Lara Croft <3
> 
> Going to start Torchlight 2 now





Zangetsu said:


> u have not enjoyed it completely
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134775-tomb-raider-series-reboot-23.html#post1908046



+1000

Unless you really complete the game, hats off to zangetsu for 98%, you wont truly enjoy it. The achievements go a long way contributing to the whole experience. 

My own was about 95% the second time.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Hows driver san francisco ?



Better off playing Racedriver Grid.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u have not enjoyed it completely
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134775-tomb-raider-series-reboot-23.html#post1908046



The only reason my completion rate is 68 is because I couldn't bother to find the collectibles ;P

The rest of the game I enjoyed thoroughly. 

Also I ran it on completely maxed settings with TressFX maxed out too on GTX 760. The whole game was playable but the FPS did drop many times during some parts of the games, but It was all worth it. 

The only thing I disliked was the MAP.. it was realistic but hard to venture through.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

Started Beadbuddy. Good game.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 6, 2014)

watchdogs release date confirmed by ubisoft may 27.

now this is gonna be one hell of a game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ Post in respective thread with source.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> watchdogs release date confirmed by ubisoft may 27.
> 
> now this is gonna be one hell of a game.


Why am I afraid of bugs?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> watchdogs release date confirmed by ubisoft may 27.
> 
> now this is gonna be one hell of a game.




And one hell of a May!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 6, 2014)

Completed Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 2.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Post in respective thread with source.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


>



Whats so funny ?? I really didn't get you.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It's a good game.


Thanks. 



anirbandd said:


> Better off playing Racedriver Grid.



Thanks. I was looking for driver San Francisco mainly because I thought it had a story (I'm not sure) & several years ago I played the Midtown Madness games. This game reminded of them somehow.

I played Grid 2 a little & its ok,  Never played the first one.   
For now I am back to playing NFS Shift 2, thats the best pc racing game I've played so far.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

Playing Batman Arkham Origins, is it me or does this game feel like a dlc to AC, not much improvement, same mechanics, will report later.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 7, 2014)

Started Assassins Creed 1 Directors CUT and Torchlight II


----------



## true_lies (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomb Raider - 25% complete.....and loving it!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile....Installing FarCry 3


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Whats so funny ?? I really didn't get you.



you weren't meant to


----------



## true_lies (Mar 7, 2014)

Whats up with publishers selling games in cardboard boxes. cant they provide a DVD case atleast


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 7, 2014)

Lost my saved game in FarCry 3 
the files were there but the game shows New Game
i dont want to start all over again.........................


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Lost my saved game in FarCry 3
> the files were there but the game shows New Game
> i dont want to start all over again.........................



Yeah perks of Pirated game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Lost my saved game in FarCry 3
> the files were there but the game shows New Game
> i dont want to start all over again.........................



download an update..........


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> download an update..........



No use. I have tried that when I was playing Ahem version, nothing helps.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No use. I have tried that when I was playing Ahem version, nothing helps.



worked for me completed the whole game.......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> worked for me completed the whole game.......



Good for you...I just bought the game in Winter sales.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Good for you...I just bought the game in Winter sales.



rich people..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

Playing Soul Calibur Broken Destiny. Which one of these PSP games should i play next? 


Spoiler



Ape Escape On The Loose
BurnOut
Daxter
Dead or Alive Paradise
Death Jr II Root Of Evil
Death Jr
Dissidia 012 Duodecim Final Fantasy
Dragon Ball Z Shin Budokai
Dragon Ball Z Tenkaichi Tag Team
Dragonball Z Shin Budokai Another Road
Dynasty Warriors Strikeforce
Final Fantasy Vii Crisis Core
Gang Wars
God Of War Chains Of Olympus
God Of War Ghost Of Sparta
Golore
Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars
Grand Theft Auto Liberty City Stories
Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories
Killzone Liberation
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Luxor Pharaoh's Challenge
Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
Ninjamurai
One Epic Game
One Piece Romance Dawn
Phantasy Star Portable 2
Phantasy Star Portable
Power Stone Collection
Pursuit Force Extreme Justice
Pursuit Force
Shin Megami Tensei Persona 2 Innocent Sin
Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3
Shin Megami Tensei Persona
Tekken 6
Tekken Dark Resurrection
The Flying Hamster
Wizorb
Zenonia


----------



## snap (Mar 8, 2014)

Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble add this to your list also, pretty good imo

- - - Updated - - -

and Gods Eater Burst also


----------



## kannche (Mar 8, 2014)

After I have started playing Dota 2 all the games after Bioshock Infinite are going to the backlog list


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 8, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> rich people..........



Hard working people*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Hard working people*



True that. If it was dependent on my parents then I would own 0 games in my library.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> True that. If it was dependent on my parents then I would own 0 games in my library.



You do a job?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You do a job?



No I save money. 
Also some saves remaining from that Cyclone budget, still going on. But well that was also my money anyway.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 9, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Lost my saved game in FarCry 3
> the files were there but the game shows New Game
> i dont want to start all over again.........................



After completing a mission the 3 guys which come with a jeep, were shooting into the air at a place. just for fun i shot all 3 of them, could that be the reason for the saves to stop working?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13805&d=1394305740
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13806&d=1394305801
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13808&d=1394305837


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

uh, there is a far cry 3 thread you can post there : ) ^^


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2014)

Started playing Far Cry 2: Collectors Edition (bought from GOG sale sometime) which was hiding somewhere in the HDD. Didn't like all brownish scenery of Africa. Uninstalled it.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Kenka Bancho: Badass Rumble add this to your list also, pretty good imo
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and Gods Eater Burst also



Thanks, added them.


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone played Breath of Fire 3 on PSP? or Legend of Heroes Trails in the sky?


----------



## rst (Mar 9, 2014)

Started walking dead Season2 Episode2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

Thinking of starting Castlevania Lord of Shadows so that I can try it out and decide whether to buy or not. Need to free some space now. 20 Games installed right now.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Thinking of starting Castlevania Lord of Shadows so that I can try it out and decide whether to buy or not. Need to free some space now. 20 Games installed right now.



44 Installed. I win xD

Used diff saved game files and Finished AC 1, was really getting bored of doing the same thing again and again.. so yeah.. Enjoyed the story within 5-6 hours of play 

Going to start with Either Bastion or Bioschock 1 or The Swapper


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> 44 Installed. I win xD
> 
> Used diff saved game files and Finished AC 1, was really getting bored of doing the same thing again and again.. so yeah.. Enjoyed the story within 5-6 hours of play
> 
> Going to start with Either Bastion or Bioschock 1 or The Swapper



Damn. Whats your OS drive size ??


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn. Whats your OS drive size ??



Have 2 Hard-drives 320gb (Primary, installed with Windows 8.1) and 160gb. Both filled with games and still around 30 gb free space left..
But I don't have anything except games.. I delete everything else (i.e Movies / Shows ) after seeing them.


----------



## rst (Mar 9, 2014)

Completed walking dead Season2 Episode2


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 9, 2014)

played 2 hrs mass effect 1, will never play it again...didnt like it at all, i didnt know what i was getting into


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Have 2 Hard-drives 320gb (Primary, installed with Windows 8.1) and 160gb. Both filled with games and still around 30 gb free space left..
> But I don't have anything except games.. I delete everything else (i.e Movies / Shows ) after seeing them.



I have 6.5 TB....muahhhaaaahhhah.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2014)

How much space is left ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> How much space is left ?



Around 2 TB or more. I didn't saw it.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I have 6.5 TB....muahhhaaaahhhah.


----------



## rst (Mar 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> played 2 hrs mass effect 1, will never play it again...didnt like it at all, i didnt know what i was getting into



try mass effect 2


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

rst said:


> try mass effect 2


does it have something like command your squad etc? i just want a lonewolf shooter


----------



## seamon (Mar 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> does it have something like command your squad etc? i just want a lonewolf shooter



completed ME 3? That was awesome. Citadel DLC was good.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> does it have something like command your squad etc? i just want a lonewolf shooter



Yes it does.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yes it does.


NVM then...
Started AC II


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2014)

Starting Thief. Have some big expectation for this game, Let's see...


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Resumed Gaming after 2 weeks of watching naruto anime. Started Castlevania 2: Lords of shadow. This game should've received more score in review sites.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 12, 2014)

Completed driver san francisco and gears of war 1


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 12, 2014)

playing sotuh park:the stick of truth, awesome game 
you MUST play if you have ever watched the series, even if not


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

Started Loadout, played 3 matches.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 12, 2014)

Started battlefield bad company 1 and mass effect 1


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

started asetto corsa and finished lol early access


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2014)

Finished GTA V. 

Started The Last of Us.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Finished GTA V.
> 
> Started The Last of Us.


what did you choose?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

Completed south park stick of truth...still many side quest remain


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2014)

Started Thief again to complete it fully...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Going to start Trine 2 with Bhargav. If anybody else wanna join then we have one free slot, feel free to join.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 14, 2014)

I will join you!
downloading now.


gameranand said:


> Going to start Trine 2 with Bhargav. If anybody else wanna join then we have one free slot, feel free to join.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> I will join you!
> downloading now.



When can you join ??


----------



## kunalht (Mar 14, 2014)

From sunday.



gameranand said:


> When can you join ??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

kunalht said:


> From sunday.



OK..Come on Trine Discussion thread in Indie section. Will continue discussion there.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> what did you choose?



In gta??


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> In gta??


yep, which option?


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

Tried to play GTA IV.
Damn it's buggy. For first 5 mins 60 FPS then slowly it'll reduce to 30 then the game game will crash with error RESC10 GPU out of memory or something. It happens with all settings low to highest.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

Playing Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD ... I've only one word to say : The over hyped Mouse+KB support is just plain crappy.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tried to play GTA IV.
> Damn it's buggy. For first 5 mins 60 FPS then slowly it'll reduce to 30 then the game game will crash with error RESC10 GPU out of memory or something. It happens with all settings low to highest.



Patch it to version 1.04..  I never had any problems after that.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Patch it to version 1.04..  I never had any problems after that.



1.04 is the best patch for gta 4 pc


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Finished Castlevania 2 and Started The Wolf among us Episode 2 and side by side playing Revengeance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Started Sleeping Dogs. Playing along with F1 1013.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

^what a coincidence i too started playing sleeping dogs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there any way to turn off reflections? The frame rate drops during rain due to all the reflections.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

i dont know...the world looks so real due to reflectioons especiallywhen raining..
the driving is **** BTW
which mission are you at?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yep, which option?





Spoiler



killed trevor


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> killed trevor



What about you?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

In Thief chapter 6-A Man Apart "How should I take the crystal in the baron's laboratory"?What is the procedure?


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> In Thief chapter 6-A Man Apart "How should I take the crystal in the baron's laboratory"?What is the procedure?



this thread is just for reporting your progress and which games you started, please go visit the games respective thread for discussion


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> What about you?


i chose option C


Spoiler



deathwish,
everyone survives..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i dont know...the world looks so real due to reflectioons especiallywhen raining..
> the driving is **** BTW
> which mission are you at?



Just completed Uncle Po.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2014)

Thief Completed.All 8 Chapters.


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

Started Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Completed Wolf among us episode 2 in 1 hour and started Stick of Truth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally Completed Injustice Gods Amongs us
300 missions of STAR LABS was pretty much long


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed Injustice Gods Amongs us
> 300 missions of STAR LABS was pretty much long


That's great-how much time did u require to finish the game's story mode?

- - - Updated - - -

Started playing RE 4 ultimate HD edition recently-the game is fairly decent but it sorely lacks the cinematic flair that's present in newer RE games like RE 5 & 6 (never really understood why re 6 received mostly unfavourable reviews from a lot of gamers-personally i found it a lot more enjoyable than re 4)-unfortunately however,the words "ultimate HD" appear to be some kind of misnomer as the game's visuals really look quite abysmal,even after applying the so-called "HD texture pack".Also,its controls are somewhat difficult to get the hang of;even though it contains 3 control presets for the xbox 360 controller,i found none of them to be completely satisfactory-why is it that all the pc ports of Re 4 are always plagued by awkward and cumbersome control schemes? 

Personally i think it would have been a lot better if they had decided to create a remake of this game from the ground up for next gen consoles and pcs rather than re-releasing the same old title with a few trivial new tweaks and add-ons-it seems more like a blatant move to make a quick buck rather than an attempt at offering a definitive pc version of the game that pc gamers have been waiting for since the day the game was released for other platforms like gamecube and ps2.The bottomline is: DON'T believe the hype,play this game first and then form your own conclusions about how good(or bad) it actually is.My suggestion:Avoid-if you can't look past its shoddy graphics and poor controls,you'll find it quite difficult to play and enjoy. (unless you're a die-hard fan of this game,in which case you're probably gonna check it out anyway,irrespective of what others might say to you)

Btw,does anyone know whether RE operation Raccoon city is good or not?I've always wanted to play it but was deterred after reading scores of negative reviews about it on major gaming websites like ign/gamespot etc.If it isn't too bad,I'd definitely like to give it a try-has anyone here played it yet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> That's great-how much time did u require to finish the game's story mode?


story is short
one can complete it in 4~5hrs


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 17, 2014)

In my opinion RE4 is the best resident evil game ever made


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is there any way to turn off reflections? The frame rate drops during rain due to all the reflections.



how many FPS are you getting with everything maxed out? Which GPU?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 17, 2014)

Completed mass effect 1, 2 and 3 in last 4 days


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 17, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> In my opinion RE4 is the best resident evil game ever made


I know,that's the reason i was excited when i heard that they are gonna release a new version of the game for PC gamers that was being touted as the "Ultimate HD edition",but unfortunately it didn't quite live upto our lofty expectations and that's the reason I'm somewhat disappointed with it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2014)

Started Skyrim,  for the 6th time....


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 17, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I know,that's the reason i was excited when i heard that they are gonna release a new version of the game for PC gamers that was being touted as the "Ultimate HD edition",but unfortunately it didn't quite live upto our lofty expectations and that's the reason I'm somewhat disappointed with it.



yeah but hd remakes are just money grabbing stunts never expect anything new from them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2014)

Started Metal Gear Revengeance


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2014)

started NFS MW 2013 super fun game


----------



## seamon (Mar 19, 2014)

Completed Bioshock Infinite.
Mind blowing story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2014)

Completed Sleeping Dogs, Buying Year of the snake DLC


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Completed Sleeping Dogs, Buying Year of the snake DLC


wow, is it very short?
and BTW what is your steam ID?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2014)

My steam ID is nerevarine5, No it isnt that short.. I have loads of side missions to do


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 19, 2014)

Playing Professional Farmer 2014.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

Dead Space Chapter 3.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2014)

^Yo, wanna team up ? coop ?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 20, 2014)

Completed battlefield bad company 1 campaign mode. Started gears of war 2


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 20, 2014)

Started BioShock Infinite: Burial At Sea.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Yo, wanna team up ? coop ?



Thanks for the offer buddy but I'm planning to finish the three games in a go in Solo style. Previously started Dead Space but due to various reasons could not finish it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2014)

Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the offer buddy but I'm planning to finish the three games in a go in Solo style. Previously started Dead Space but due to various reasons could not finish it.



I havent seen TG participating in any of the co-op games here on TDF 
Why is it so bro?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2014)

Started Dark Souls - Prepare to die.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Started Dark Souls - Prepare to die.



Prepare to die. 

A lot. 





A great lot, actually..


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 21, 2014)

I knew what i am playing and i don't have enough time to spend so i am using trainer for this one only.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

Started XCOM Enemy Unknown again from start.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the offer buddy but I'm planning to finish the three games in a go in Solo style. Previously started Dead Space but due to various reasons could not finish it.



*Forever alone* 

- - - Updated - - -



kapilove77 said:


> Started Dark Souls - Prepare to die.



You dont know what you are getting into, son


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2014)

Started playing infamous second son on PS4

Damn this game is good.
*i.imgur.com/XTmNJAb.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 22, 2014)

Uninstalled Professional Farmer 2014.

Continuing with thief.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 22, 2014)

completed sleeping doges


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> completed sleeping doges



Lol!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> I knew what i am playing and i don't have enough time to spend so i am using trainer for this one only.



Shame on you!


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2014)

Giving a rest to GTA V, my ps3 needs a health checkup, aka cleaning.
It seems to be overheating and freezing due to that and the rising temperature in Bangalore is not helping at all
Gonna get a screw driver kit tomorrow to open the thing and clean the heat sink fan. planning to leave it open and run it just like that.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Shame on you!



Like i care. Just enjoying my game on my own way.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2014)

Completed the main story line in skyrim and uninstalled it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2014)

Still on Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2014)

Currently playing Thief. What a great game... it's so underrated. Don't let anybody tell you it's Dishonored once again, no. No it's not. This has a very different vibe, atmosphere and things. It's like saying Battlefield is CoD. A blasphemy!

If anyone turned down by the weak reviews of Thief, don't let the reviews decide for you. Once again, reviews mean nothing here. Game's great.


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 23, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Currently playing Thief. What a great game... it's so underrated. Don't let anybody tell you it's Dishonored once again, no. No it's not. This has a very different vibe, atmosphere and things. It's like saying Battlefield is CoD. A blasphemy!
> 
> If anyone turned down by the weak reviews of Thief, don't let the reviews decide for you. Once again, reviews mean nothing here. Game's great.



Mate, if you don't mind me asking, which chapter are you on?, If you have just completed chapter 5 the forsaken can you please share the save file because that level is just too scary for me ( I am not a fan of horror games ). I really need a save file for chapter 6.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Like i care. Just enjoying my game on my own way.



like I care if you care. 





Spoiler



chill dude.. i was just pulling your leg.


Enjoy your game whatever way you want. 


PS: 



Spoiler



I still dont care.


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

Started Starcraft 2 wings of Liberty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

MG: Revengeance

Boss Fight with Jetstream Sam


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2014)

Completed Sleeping Dogs



Spoiler



Fu**ing Pendrew


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

started fifa 2014



harshilsharma63 said:


> Completed Sleeping Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got what he deserved in the end


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> *started fifa 2014*
> 
> 
> got what he deserved in the end



Same here!


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Same here!


you started sleeping dogs with me and now this...something suspicious 
are you hacking me?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, I know what you did last last day, I know where you hide your porns...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> Mate, if you don't mind me asking, which chapter are you on?, If you have just completed chapter 5 the forsaken can you please share the save file because that level is just too scary for me ( I am not a fan of horror games ). I really need a save file for chapter 6.



I'm on 3rd and I will when I get there. :>


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 24, 2014)

Started Castlevania LOS UE and Payday 2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2014)

Those who've played Thief. Does it crash when you try to loot someone? Is there any workaround?


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 24, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Those who've played Thief. Does it crash when you try to loot someone? Is there any workaround?



Loot as in steal while the guard is still walking or looting dead body, Either ways it doesn't really crash.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2014)

sutta_boy said:


> Loot as in steal while the guard is still walking or looting dead body, Either ways it doesn't really crash.



Yeah, while doing it crashes. IDK why.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 25, 2014)

Completed gears of war 1, 2, 3 and judgement


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 25, 2014)

Started bf4and nfs rivals on my new lappy. GRID2 downloading on steam


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got thief and battlefield 4. Will overclock the igp further and hope they work.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2014)

Dead Space completed in 13 hour and half [ Medium Difficulty Mode ]. Going to start the next two parts soon.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

Completed Free to Play ..... 2 times.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Completed Free to Play ..... 2 times.



How is it?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> How is it?



9/10

IMDB rated it 9.3
5.5m viewers in the first week itself. Most audience for any documentary till yet in history


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2014)

MG:Revengeance
Boss Battle with Metal Gear EXCELSUS


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> Dead Space completed in 13 hour and half [ Medium Difficulty Mode ]. Going to start the next two parts soon.



Man the game is way too monotonous..
I still have to complete 
DS3, Borderlands 2, Starcraft HOTS, GTA IV (its been like a year since i even opened it's exe), Mass Effect 1 and Dragon age 2 DLCs
Gaming has become too boring -_-


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2014)

^Say what?! Well, this period is a gaming drought.

Also that might be because you're playing all boring games.  Well most of them. BL2 is meant to be played with others, I never liked it's SP campaign. GTAIV is the most boring, ME1 is too old now, any RTS can get boring if you give it some time. DS3 is good, DA2 as I've heard is shiz.

So there ya go. My views.


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't play just for the sake of completing them. Enjoy and savour them


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Say what?! Well, this period is a gaming drought.
> 
> Also that might be because you're playing all boring games.  Well most of them. BL2 is meant to be played with others, I never liked it's SP campaign. GTAIV is the most boring, ME1 is too old now, any RTS can get boring if you give it some time. DS3 is good, DA2 as I've heard is shiz.
> 
> So there ya go. My views.


This might actually be  true, I never thought of that.. 
So any suggestions what I should play ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2014)

MG:Revengeance
Boss Battle with Senator Armstrong


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 27, 2014)

That is one very over the top fight.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Man the game is way too monotonous..
> I still have to complete
> DS3, Borderlands 2, Starcraft HOTS, GTA IV (its been like a year since i even opened it's exe), Mass Effect 1 and Dragon age 2 DLCs
> Gaming has become too boring -_-



For me it was quite interesting. The atmosphere, gameplay and even the controls are very good of this game which made me want more.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> For me it was quite interesting. The atmosphere, gameplay and even the controls are very good of this game which made me want more.



I also liked those games.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2014)

Completed Assassins Creed 4.

Started Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2014)

Completed MG:Revengeance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

Won all the 200 titles in Soul Calibur Broken Destiny (quick match mode).


----------



## sutta_boy (Apr 1, 2014)

Completed Thief, Any recommendations for a good game?, This period in gaming is quite boring actually.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 2, 2014)

Completed Tomb Raider. Loved it, loved Lara, eagerly awaiting the next installment


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Started *Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2*

Damn..man graphics is spectacular and cut-scenes are pure HD (never seen any hack &slash game having such crystal clear scenes) seems like the scenes were taken from a 1080p HD Camera 
splendid to watch

Boss Fight with Gorgon


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

^Playing with keyboard or controller ? If controller, does the game use right stick at all ? because LOS 1 did not use right stick


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

right stick =/= right click


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> right stick =/= right click



hehe my bad :eeksign:


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2014)

_Started gaming, after a long time (PC got repaired :/)_
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Batman:Arkham Origins *- have to goto jezebel plaza to meet penguin..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2014)

completed Bioshock Infinite.

Started Rage. Dead City is the worst place on earth for recovering items.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Started *Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2*
> 
> Damn..man graphics is spectacular and cut-scenes are pure HD (never seen any hack &slash game having such crystal clear scenes) seems like the scenes were taken from a 1080p HD Camera
> splendid to watch
> ...



a lot of people hated it but i actually liked it doesnt come close to first game in any respect apart from graphics but a good game


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Loving this game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2014)

^Get the drake sword, its a lifesaver early game


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2014)

completed the "Kick the Hornet's Nest" mission in Farcry 3
This song made it all the more epic
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGpzGu9Yp6Y&feature=kp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2014)

Started Tom Clancys Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2014)

Completed Rage. Too short and the ending could have been way better.

Started Dishonored.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Get the drake sword, its a lifesaver early game



From where?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

sam said:


> Completed Rage. Too short and the ending could have been way better.


is this game too short....completed in 3 days


----------



## tkin (Apr 4, 2014)

I was trying to clean up my backlog, but now addicted again to fallout 3, then the dlcs and fallout nv, there goes the next 3 months and my backlog


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> From where?



When you meet the hellkite dragon in the undead burg bridge after the taurus demon, get 30 arrows and a bow, shoot his tail off from the lower section of the bridge.. the sword is VERY VERY powerful earlygame, it can oneshot most enemies u meet..
later on, move to lightning spear which u get in Sen's fortress or lightning utchigatana.. Make a divine claymore also to fight dem skeletons in catacombs or use astora's straight sword if u have good faith rating


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> When you meet the hellkite dragon in the undead burg bridge after the taurus demon, get 30 arrows and a bow, shoot his tail off from the lower section of the bridge.. the sword is VERY VERY powerful earlygame, it can oneshot most enemies u meet..
> later on, move to lightning spear which u get in Sen's fortress or lightning utchigatana.. Make a divine claymore also to fight dem skeletons in catacombs or use astora's straight sword if u have good faith rating



Which game you guys talking about?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2014)

Dark Souls


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2014)

Still playing F1 2013. Got pole position at Silverstone yesterday!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 5, 2014)

Call of duty ghosts started - mission. : No man's land. 
Btw graphics are a bit dizzy


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2014)

The Last of Us put on hold. 

Started infamous collection with infamous 1


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

Completed Dead Space 2


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 7, 2014)

Been playing the first Assasins Creed recently. 

Completed the first Assasination but I'm getting bored already. Travel so far  & now again I have to sit on bench & complete investigations, & pick pocket the same as before.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 7, 2014)

Started San Andreas and FIFA 10.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

Started Microsoft Flight Simulator X again. Landed successfully on Golden Gate Bridge in first attempt!


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Been playing the first Assasins Creed recently.
> 
> Completed the first Assasination but I'm getting bored already. Travel so far  & now again I have to sit on bench & complete investigations, & pick pocket the same as before.


Try AC2, you'll be amazed.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2014)

Infamous is awesome!!

Even though the graphics is bad by the standards of Infamous 2/Uncharted 2, the innovative gameplay more than makes up for it.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 7, 2014)

Indeed infamous is awesome, especially the ending.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2014)

started dota 2 

semi-related to this thread


Spoiler



Razer Game booster*i.imgur.com/iPcdip7.png


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Been playing the first Assasins Creed recently.
> 
> Completed the first Assasination but I'm getting bored already. Travel so far  & now again I have to sit on bench & complete investigations, & pick pocket the same as before.


AC is very slow, when compared to its sequels - only handful of side missions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

Started Dead Space 3 - feels shabby compared to first two parts.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2014)

Creating a wood skyscraper in Terraria. 2 floors finished.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

topgear said:


> Started Dead Space 3 - feels shabby compared to first two parts.



come lets play coop, im too bored


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> come lets play coop, im too bored



HE doesnt play co-op.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> come lets play coop, im too bored



He is a SP champ.

BTW going to start DAO again with many mods, I guess around 40.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

anyone wanna play coop dead space 3 ? i wanna complete coop specific missions


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2014)

Man too large to download or I would have joined you.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 9, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Indeed infamous is awesome, especially the ending.



im playing it slow.. relishing it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

I have Dead Space 3. Exams and not so good internet are the reasons I'm not playing it.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 11, 2014)

Did anyone try the latest Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Phantom? . It is a new F2P on steam. Downloading it right now


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone try the latest Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Phantom? . It is a new F2P on steam. Downloading it right now



F2P?!?!? Will check it today


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone try the latest Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Phantom? . It is a new F2P on steam. Downloading it right now





Piyush said:


> F2P?!?!? Will check it today



do let us know if it is a standalone and if it can be played offline without any kind of tinkering :ahem, cough: around..


----------



## kunalht (Apr 11, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Did anyone try the latest Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Phantom? . It is a new F2P on steam. Downloading it right now


Downloading it now! 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> do let us know if it is a standalone and if it can be played offline without any kind of tinkering :ahem, cough: around..



Yes its standalone and its only multiplayer.! no offline play


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

i m wondering what to play now.........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i m wondering what to play now.........



Ask me in TDF suggestion thread.


----------



## rst (Apr 11, 2014)

started grid 2


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 11, 2014)

Playing school tycoon


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol, i just started playing rollercoaster tycoon 1 again.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 11, 2014)

Completed Mass Effect 2. Survived the suicide mission, but Tali died

- - - Updated - - -

Starting new game with renegade sheppard from ME1 this time


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 12, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Completed Mass Effect 2. Survived the suicide mission, but Tali died
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Starting new game with renegade sheppard from ME1 this time



Thank you for ruining the game for me. 


Also I finished Batman Arkham City GOTY with 35% total completetion.. Catwoman 9% (will play her story later on)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Thank you for ruining the game for me.
> 
> 
> Also I finished Batman Arkham City GOTY with 35% total completetion.. Catwoman 9% (will play her story later on)



Well if its any consolation, then Tali doesn't die if you play nicely, you can save her.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 12, 2014)

Started bf4.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Nearly finished Fallout 3, next up Fallout New Vegas, then this list:

*Hitman Absolution*
*Battlefield 4*
Saints Row 4
Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag----90% finished
*Skyrim Legendary Edition*
*Batman Arkham Origins*----40% finished
*Metro Last Light*
Splinter Cell Blacklist-----20% finished
*Sleeping Dogs*
Lost Planet 3
Ace Combat Assault Horizon---20% finished
*Thief*
COD ghosts
*Dark Souls 2*
Kerbal Space Program
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Remember Me


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2014)

tkin said:


> Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag----90% finished


My save game corrupted twice, so lost interest in AC4. 
Now going with B:AO..


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 12, 2014)

Started sim city 4


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 12, 2014)

Starting Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army (bought in sale)


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 12, 2014)

Playing bf4 with Intel hd 4400 @30 fps is lame, waiting for my new card


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Starting Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army (bought in sale)



stark opposit of the main game. 

on word: BAD.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 12, 2014)

tkin said:


> Nearly finished Fallout 3, next up Fallout New Vegas, then this list:
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> *Battlefield 4*
> ...



Done with Last Light?


----------



## rst (Apr 13, 2014)

started batman AA


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2014)

Started Jade Empire and finished Walking Dead S2 E3.


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Started Jade Empire and finished* Walking Dead S2 E3*.



I think it is not  released yet

I am also waiting for it

Hopefully it will release in May 2014


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 14, 2014)

Scenes i didnt had Proper GPU So many games are on my Back log 

Started Metro Last Light a few day ago


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

wow..

i need to catch up on The Walking Dead Season 2 and The Wolf Among Us Ep3.


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

Started The Wolf Among Us Ep3

-----------------------------------
batman AA : completed 5%


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

cleared the broken circle in dragon age origins.......

- - - Updated - - -

started skyrim again in its full visual glory everything maxed out...........

- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


> Scenes i didnt had Proper GPU So many games are on my Back log
> 
> Started Metro Last Light a few day ago


dude u got any free games with ur gpu ???

- - - Updated - - -

started tom clancy's ghost recon phantoms reached support level 4......

- - - Updated - - -

tried to start trackmania nations forever but game is very boring..........

- - - Updated - - -

ultimate ninja storm finall faced madara with all five kages cant beat him in air mode...........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> started skyrim again in its full visual glory everything maxed out...........
> 
> ...........



Did you add any MODS from skyrim nexus and if so please give me links here or provide those MODS names.Please.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Did you add any MODS from skyrim nexus and if so please give me links here or provide those MODS names.Please.


pure vanilla skyrim..........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> pure vanilla skyrim..........



Can you suggest any MODS for Skyrim with ENB enabled.Which ENB is best?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can you suggest any MODS for Skyrim with ENB enabled.Which ENB is best?



sorry man dnt know anything abt modding google it out see the nexus forum and chech out tdf skyrim thread i am sure it will help u out....


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

COMPLETED  The Wolf Among Us Ep3

Its awesome


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can you suggest any MODS for Skyrim with ENB enabled.Which ENB is best?


for ENB go for sharpshooters ENB 
check this list for best mods of skyrim...


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Chapter 5 of Dead Space 3.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 15, 2014)

rst said:


> COMPLETED  The Wolf Among Us Ep3
> 
> Its awesome



Is it worth 550₹ , I am thinking of buying it online ?

(I've completed Walking Dead and loved it..)


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> cleared the broken circle in dragon age origins.......
> 
> dude u got any free games with ur gpu ???



Nop Bro i didnt got any free game wid GPU  did u?

- - - Updated - - -



ACidBaseD said:


> Is it worth 550₹ , I am thinking of buying it online ?
> 
> (I've completed Walking Dead and loved it..)



550 hell yea plz send me link i also want to buy it


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> for ENB go for sharpshooters ENB
> check this list for best mods of skyrim...



which list?? 

- - - Updated - - -

Completed inFamous with Hero rating. Started inFamous2 with infamous save game, and got increased battery cores etc.. 


but the voice acting of Cole in inFamous was much better.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> which list??


lol fail this one
*www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/topalltime/?adult=0


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 15, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Nop Bro i didnt got any free game wid GPU  did u?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Check your steam chat.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

started inFamous2. 

compared to infy1, its graphical prowess is WOW!!


----------



## rst (Apr 15, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Is it worth 550₹ , I am thinking of buying it online ?
> 
> (I've completed Walking Dead and loved it..)



Its better than walking dead season 2


----------



## logout20 (Apr 16, 2014)

completed assassin creed 3 with all available DLC.......
started assassin creed 4 black flag.....seems like my laptop GPU is not capable to play this even on lowest settings{resolution = 800*600,and everything set to off.version 1.06).also i found out that game is poorly optimized so i will wait for the patches and the price to come down.

starting s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky...


----------



## true_lies (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey if i play ME2's suicide mission again from a save-game, which outcome will be ported to ME3? the former or latter


Spoiler



was hoping to save Tali, who died during the mission


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Hey if i play ME2's suicide mission again from a save-game, which outcome will be ported to ME3? the former or latter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The latter, if someone is dead, he/she is dead in next game as well.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 16, 2014)

Completed The Wolf Among Us Ep 3. Awesome game.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 17, 2014)

Gta SA just completed mission on wrong side of the tracks train chasing one after like around 20 attempts...


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2014)

All we had to do was follow the damn train CJ!


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol, i remember completing gta sa in 4 hrs..


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Lol, i remember completing gta sa in 4 hrs..


*heahea.org/img/389-Impossibru.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Lol, i remember completing gta sa in 4 hrs..





were on some oof the ingame dopes??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Lol, i remember completing gta sa in 4 hrs..



it took me 4 hours to start the 3rd mission, 
was roaming too much in the game.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2014)

Oops i meant 14 hrs.. I was trying to beat the world record of 6 hrs.
..( ah the good old days when i had nothing to do..).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

Resumed XCOM Enemy Unknown.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Lol, i remember completing gta sa in 4 hrs..



*makeameme.org/media/created/LIES-LIES-EVERYWHERE.jpg


Resumed Dota and Assassins Creed Black Flag ohgodwhy


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

the PS3 is broke again.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 19, 2014)

Started Dragon Age:Origins PC version.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 20, 2014)

Started Assassins Creed I....damn the controls are not easy to learn


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Started Dragon Age:Origins PC version.



Liking it ??


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

Was playing Euro Truck Simulator 2, but trucks started turning pink for a particular reason 
Damn, now have to look out for a sale to buy this game


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh yeah.. ETS2... I love this game. My obsession with trucks and buses was quenched by this... Sadly the illegal copy of the game has a timed limit to it, and i didn't have the energy to look up the workaround. I might just have to buy it too. 

But, a great bus simulator title is yet to arrive IMO. All the current simulators suck, either in gameplay or gfx wise. Waiting for the day when the bus equivalent of ETS2 comes out.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Started Dragon Age:Origins PC version.



dude help me out with this game......


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

Completed *Sniper:Ghost warrior*. Not bad for a stealth shooter. 
Completed *Batman:Arkham origins*. Completed the whole game with only few enigma datapacks. Still the completion shows 40% :/ Guess, have to complete the challenges too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

Completed Dark souls, hell yeah.. Had to use trainer a couple of times but yeah, this game man.. this game takes a lot from you
Final build :
Level 91 wanderer
Havel's armor + wanderer's manchette +10 + Black Knight Halberd +5/Lightning Utchigatana +5 + Estus +4  + Ring of Protection + Havel's ring and Dragonslayer bow


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Liking it ??


Yes so far liking it.But its a bit difficult.Have you played it ?



gta0gagan said:


> dude help me out with this game......


What help do you want ? Am only 10 hours in the game so i doubt i can help you.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Yes so far liking it.But its a bit difficult.Have you played it ?



Completed it 6 or 7 times, don't remember exactly. If you want any information then join in the Dragon Age Thread.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

will have to buy a PS3 next month 

My trusty and loyal friend finally gave up on me.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Completed Tomb Raider (2013).* Completed the whole game and the overall completion shows 63%. The starting few missions of the game were very boring but the later missions were f**king awesome!!! It was completely fun to kill those enemies with fire arrows and nice gun shots.


----------



## rst (Apr 21, 2014)

Batman AA: completed 14 %


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2014)

Started Skyrim Legendary Edition and Battlefield 3 simultaneously...


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2014)

So I reached the nth level on Imfamous Second son PS4
Thought of climbing this huge tower, the view down is awesome 
*i.imgur.com/1limpMx.jpg


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> Was playing Euro Truck Simulator 2, but trucks started turning pink for a particular reason
> Damn, now have to look out for a sale to buy this game



Played it on the winter may be and you can fix this pink issue by getting proper version  but buy it if you really liked it - that's the spirit. It was $5 on steam.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> *Completed Tomb Raider (2013).* Completed the whole game and the overall completion shows 63%. The starting few missions of the game were very boring but the later missions were f**king awesome!!! It was completely fun to kill those enemies with fire arrows and nice gun shots.


Yeah, but they took out the most important part of the tomb raider games from this incarnation, the puzzles 

Started Tomb Raider Anniversary, the puzzles still feel fresh.

Also started Dirt 3.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but they took out the most important part of the tomb raider games from this incarnation, the puzzles
> 
> Started Tomb Raider Anniversary, the puzzles still feel fresh.
> 
> Also started Dirt 3.



Yes, I will have to admit that as I have played Tomb Raider Legend before and the puzzles were difficult; overall game was too difficult. I feel this new game is much better than previous editions at personal level.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Yes, I will have to admit that as I have played Tomb Raider Legend before and the puzzles were difficult; overall game was too difficult. I feel this new game is much better than previous editions at personal level.


If you think Legend's puzzles were tough, try Anniversary, there were parts of the game which almost made my punch through my desktop screen


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> If you think Legend's puzzles were tough, try Anniversary, there were parts of the game which almost made my punch through my desktop screen



Ok. I will play it someday but first need to complete a very huge backlog.


----------



## seamon (Apr 21, 2014)

Played 15 mins Tomb Raider 2013. Next game Dark Souls 2!!(Probably just an hour on Sunday)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2014)

Dark souls 2 hasnt even launched for PC yet ? Are you gonna play on console ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Dark souls 2 hasnt even launched for PC yet ? Are you gonna play on console ?


Only 3 days to go


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> If you think Legend's puzzles were tough, try Anniversary, there were parts of the game which almost made my punch through my desktop screen



i thought they were easy enough..
i mean i figured out *how* to do it. 

but the execution was a tad tough.


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i thought they were easy enough..
> i mean i figured out *how* to do it.
> 
> but the execution was a tad tough.


Volcano level nearly did me in.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

played nfs most wanted 2012 on my vita while going to office today
puked after I reached office - damn you motion sickness.
I may never be able to play while travelling in a car.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> If you think Legend's puzzles were tough, try Anniversary, there were parts of the game which almost made my punch through my desktop screen



i know that feeling. death count? a few thousand time before i hit the uninstall button to keep my sanity on. legend was difficult but was doable after a few dozen trial and errors.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 23, 2014)

Completed Hitman Absolution for second time. No words for this game. Started Metro Last Light.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

Started Tribes Ascend a few days ago.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 24, 2014)

Started nfs mw 2012, is the fps locked at 30 ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Started nfs mw 2012, is the fps locked at 30 ?



Yes..


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

Started Skyrim on laptop, this will be a dry run, checking out mechanics, quests, strategy, tactics. After that, full run and exploration on my desktop, with high res textures and mods.

*Here we go again*


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

Started Remember me. 
Find to hard to practice the combos. It got a steep learning curve ;/

Already completed Batman:Arkham origins, but today uninstalled. I thought collect all enigma datapacks, will open a side mission to capture Enigma. But after reading the ending, uninstalled the game immediately.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Started Skyrim on laptop, this will be a dry run, checking out mechanics, quests, strategy, tactics. After that, full run and exploration on my desktop, with high res textures and mods.
> 
> *Here we go again*



you havent played skyrim yet ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you havent played skyrim yet ?


Nope 

One thing or the other came up and I never got to play it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

whoa man, get ready to spend atleast 3 months worth of game time


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 25, 2014)

started yaiba ninja gaiden. this game is really funny at times


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

Suggest good games to use with Xbox 360 controller..


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ make use of the sticky thread here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171949-tdf-pc-game-suggestion-thread-v2-0-a.html


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

started skyrim again *sigh*
with a heck lot of mods ~50
but im skipping the main story this time


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> started skyrim again *sigh*
> with a heck lot of mods ~50
> but im skipping the main story this time



For me when I instal mods the game is getting unplayable after 2 hours.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2014)

Skyrim is horsesh**.

*Flame suit on*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Skyrim is horsesh**.
> 
> *Flame suit on*



Did you use to be an adventurer like us and then took an arrow to the knee???


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2014)

Started Arkham Asylum


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Did you use to be an adventurer like us and then took an arrow to the knee???



Yes. Got so bored, I launched an arrow to my own knee.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yes. Got so bored, I launched an arrow to my own knee.



 ok


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2014)

started splinter cell:blacklist will play untill jee exam.


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

Tried Dark Souls 2. Man this game is too tough to be played. #done


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

bavusani said:


> For me when I instal mods the game is getting unplayable after 2 hours.


why? i mean is it boring or any bug?

also arrow to the knee=marriage if anyone didnt know


----------



## rst (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tried Dark Souls 2. Man this game is too tough to be played. #done



i even didn't like first one


----------



## Superayush (Apr 26, 2014)

Pawning my friend in FIFA 14


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

rst said:


> i even didn't like first one



It takes a bit of practice, try limited use of a trainer (for help in boss fights).. After you get a good armor and weapon, you wont need it ..


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 27, 2014)

finally defeated ryu hayabusa in yaiba ninja gaiden z after getting my ass kicked 7 times in a row.
tough boss fight


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2014)

Started 'Red Orchestra 2' and stopped playing it after 15mins


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2014)

^Yep. It's a darn sim, war sims are the most irritating.

And started War Thunder, liking the game a lot. But IDK jack shyt about it. How do you improve your plane? Research and buy them? And if all my three planes get crashed in Arcade Battles, so game over for me then? I need some newbie help here on this game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

No wonder this game was F2P


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> No wonder this game was F2P



RO2? Game's great if you're patient enough.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 27, 2014)

Still on F1 2013


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it better than the 2010 version?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 27, 2014)

I haven't played any other f1 series game, but people who win have say that 2013 is way way more realistic, especially the tire year. And the cars change every year which themselves are day and night year over year.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 27, 2014)

The problem with the f1 series was the poor campaign.. how good is the 2013's so ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 27, 2014)

F1 2013 is way better than F1 2010.
In every aspects.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 27, 2014)

f1 2013 is the best f1 game till date by codemasters its like they keep improving every year.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2014)

I was wrong about RO2. I was playing in Realistic mode, turned that to Action (less brutal), and I'm loving it. Best WW2 game. The sounds are so amazing, the war cries are better than Battlefield's. Played for 2 hrs straight. Great game.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 27, 2014)

^^downloading it next month for sure .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2014)

Playing Far Cry 3 again. 
So far I'm not killing animals to craft extra weapon slots or health syringes. Not capturing the radio towers too.  The game is getting difficult.


----------



## Gamrgaurav (Apr 27, 2014)

Playing DOTA 2 and liking it....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2014)

Gamrgaurav said:


> Playing DOTA 2 and liking it....



Welcome to DOTA community. Join in the discussion in the DOTA  2 thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2014)

Started Star Wars : The Force Unleashed


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

will be buying a PS3 buy this week.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Playing Far Cry 3 again.
> So far I'm not killing animals to craft extra weapon slots or health syringes. Not capturing the radio towers too.  The game is getting difficult.



Then what are u doing? side missions & story? or just want to meet Citra?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 28, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Then what are u doing? side missions & story? or just want to meet Citra?



Meet Citra .. ha ha  I chose the 2nd option at the end  on my first playthrough so no thanks.

Playing the main story only.  With just one weapon &  2 health syringes the game is getting challenging for me.    I'll probably get back to crafting those items once the game becomes too difficult to play.

I'd also like to  disable the red enemy icons on the map,  Any one know how to do that ?




NVIDIAGeek said:


> I was wrong about RO2. I was playing in Realistic mode, turned that to Action (less brutal), and I'm loving it. Best WW2 game. The sounds are so amazing, the war cries are better than Battlefield's. Played for 2 hrs straight. Great game.



Nice... Sounds Good. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> will be buying a PS3 buy this week.


buy the crecked one u wont regret it


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 28, 2014)

Playing Dark Souls II.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

Reached stage 201 in endless trial mode of *Soul Calibur Broken Destiny*


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 29, 2014)

Started Bioshock Infinite.. this game is beautifull...


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finished/Started following Games in last few months:

Completed : AC3, AC4 , Shadow Warrior, Dirt3 Showdown, Castlevania LoS, StarCraft HoS , Diablo 3 in Expert Mode.

Started : Battlefield 4 MP, Diablo 3 Master Difficulty with Barbarian


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2014)

Playing Ghost Recon Phantoms, very good game, it actually requires teamwork to win a game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]; how much bandwidth does it consume and in how much time?


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

stupid game wont run on hd 4000


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Playing Ghost Recon Phantoms, very good game, it actually requires teamwork to win a game.


Will join you guys after 12th. I reached 8 levels in both sniper and assault and 7 level on support. Game is good, yea, but sometimes too many snipers n opposite team spoil the game


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Will join you guys after 12th. I reached 8 levels in both sniper and assault and 7 level on support. Game is good, yea, but sometimes too many snipers n opposite team spoil the game



LOL I am hardly level 4 on Assault only and I plan to play that class only, sniping is not really my thing.
 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
Didn't checked at all. Tell me how do I check and I'll do it for ya.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 1, 2014)

Started STALKER-Lost Alpha


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started STALKER-Lost Alpha


Plz share some screenies in the respective threads . I wont be able to start that game for 10 days or so...


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> buy the crecked one u wont regret it



which one?? crecked??


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

*Remember me..*
It's tough to chain the combos! :/


----------



## HE-MAN (May 2, 2014)

used to play ghost recon when it was ghost recon online was level 30 in sniper very balanced for a f2p game. havent played for a long time whats its size now thinking of downloading again at that time its 3.5gb


----------



## kunalht (May 2, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> used to play ghost recon when it was ghost recon online was level 30 in sniper very balanced for a f2p game. havent played for a long time whats its size now thinking of downloading again at that time its 3.5gb



3.1 GB now on steam.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 2, 2014)

downloading it now 60% done


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL I am hardly level 4 on Assault only and I plan to play that class only, sniping is not really my thing.
> @harshilsharma63
> Didn't checked at all. Tell me how do I check and I'll do it for ya.



Install NetWorx, then run the game. Start the "Speed Meter" from it before starting the game. Then take a screenshot after finishing the game.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Install NetWorx, then run the game. Start the "Speed Meter" from it before starting the game. Then take a screenshot after finishing the game.



Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

Finished The walking dead season 1 (android)


----------



## HE-MAN (May 2, 2014)

guys started playing ghost recon phantom again..
has changed lot visually looks very sleak now and i also got new stuff in my inbox...
anybody want to play add me HEMAN24


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> guys started playing ghost recon phantom again..
> has changed lot visually looks very sleak now and i also got new stuff in my inbox...
> anybody want to play add me HEMAN24



Yes me, anorion, DDIF play nearly everyday....Add us...I am Gameranand, I'll also add you to our Clan.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> anybody want to play add me HEMAN24



user cannot be found? I am shootybangbang


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> user cannot be found? I am shootybangbang



DO we need a proper Thread for this awesome game ??


----------



## kapilove77 (May 3, 2014)

Finished Dark Souls 1 and Started Walking Dead season 2.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yes me, anorion, DDIF play nearly everyday....Add us...I am Gameranand, I'll also add you to our Clan.



i'll be sending request to you guys.. today afternoon.

- - - Updated - - -

thread would be great so that more people from tdf will play this game


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2014)

^^Will come back to this game after 12th


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

Anorion said:


> user cannot be found? I am shootybangbang



added you

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Yes me, anorion, DDIF play nearly everyday....Add us...I am Gameranand, I'll also add you to our Clan.



added


----------



## kunalht (May 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> DO we need a proper Thread for this awesome game ??



Yeah! good idea!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2014)

started playing *Power Stone Collection* (on PPSSPP for Android). pretty easy one.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Yeah! good idea!



Done and done, join in the discussion then.


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2014)

Got PS3. Will start backlogs. B)


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

Started Path of Exile
No idea what to do.... whats going on...


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Started Path of Exile
> No idea what to do.... whats going on...



Dumbass....You should had completed TL2 first.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *Dumbass*....You should had completed TL2 first.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Dumbass....You should had completed TL2 first.



PoE is different from TL2 
Zzzz at least play the game before commenting


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


>



Its quite alright between me and him, we do this all the time. 


Piyush said:


> PoE is different from TL2
> Zzzz at least play the game before commenting



But everywhere in Internet is written that TL2, PoE and D3 belong to the same category with some minor nook and crannies.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

Has anyone played a very old game called Divine Divinity ? Its an  isometric RPG but nothing like Diablo or PoE or Torchlight.. You dont have the single purpose of grinding mobs and getting from one place to another and that kind of crap like you do in PoE or Diablo..
Its like a mix of Diablo and Elderscrolls with NPCs and Town based quests, murder investigations like Witcher etc
Any other game similar to it ? I dont mind if it's old..
PS: there's Sacred also, its both a hack and slash like Diablo, and an open world adventure game like Divinity


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

gameranand said:


> But everywhere in Internet is written that TL2, PoE and D3 belong to the same category with some minor nook and crannies.


Same category as in : rpg, hack-n-slash and isometric view (we can zoon in though)
Even after this... it felt different from Tl2. I was able to adapt to TL series within 2 mins of starting the game. But now even after spending 30 mins in game... Im just roaming here n there clueless.
The combat system looks tasteless too (well may be because I have no gear at all right now)

Anyways... they say that this game have a steep learning curve...may be thats why.


----------



## Reloaded (May 4, 2014)

Playing daylight, awesome game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2014)

Started STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl



One of the best games i have played.. PS : Save NATO ammo in a stash as much as you can before heading into Dark Forest


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> *Remember me..*
> It's tough to chain the combos! :/



not after you memorise them.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Started STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl


A couple of days back you started Lost Alpha. You finished it already???
Plz do reply

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> One of the best games i have played.. PS : Save NATO ammo in a stash as much as you can before heading into Dark Forest



Download Lost alpha mod. Must play for any stalker fan

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: Not a mod , its a standalonr game actually. No base game reuiqred. Download, install and play.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

Sure will mate


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> A couple of days back you started Lost Alpha. You finished it already???
> Plz do reply
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I did not finish Lost Alpha as it was very buggy so I started the Original game itself.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2014)

Dark Souls 

Killed the Crapa Demon. Got the Great Demon Machate, can't use it.


----------



## Bhargav (May 5, 2014)

Started Batman Arkham City GOTY 

And also trying to get Perfect Knight Achievement in Batman Arkham Asylum ( In which we need to complete the game 100% i m on 96% now )


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2014)

Batman-AA
Found the secret batman cave


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Batman-AA
> Found the secret batman cave



Don't go inside.


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

Started tomb raider and bioshock infinite.. (ye, im late)


----------



## Bhargav (May 6, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Batman-AA
> Found the secret batman cave



If u found it then how it is SECRET


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> If u found it then how it is SECRET



 loool


----------



## sam_738844 (May 6, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> If u found it then how it is SECRET



And if he did not, then how come the world knows that it even existed, of course by reading up if someone gets to know that it does,a nd then looks for it because its  "hidden" and thus "secret" but that again defeats the very purpose of it being secret in the first place.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

Train Simulator 2014


----------



## Pasapa (May 10, 2014)

Completed Tomb Raider 
8/10
Good game...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2014)

Started Playing Bound by Flame...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2014)

RAM has gone for RMA..so no gaming for so many days 

I'll resume Castlevania 2 once RMA is done


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2014)

Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition...


As there are no games left to play I started this game for the 8th time...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

Do you finish the game ? or do you just start and halfway through ditch it ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Do you finish the game ? or do you just start and halfway through ditch it ?



Lol. I was like that before, so I decided to play only those games which I'd be happy with. Also, since I got held on by MP awesomeness by CoD4, it's quite hard to play solo. But I do love me some great story-driven games like BioShock (love it more than Infinite), The Witcher series and Mass Effect series. 

Can't make myself to play Skyrim though, with it's sh*tty combat and non-existent story. How's Dark Souls 2? Is it fun or irritating? I get my dose of frustration playing BF4, so a good game would be appreciated currently.

EDIT: Oh, and Deus Ex Human Revolution, that game made me sad and depressed for a week after completion with it's great soundtrack and atmosphere.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

> EDIT: Oh, and Deus Ex Human Revolution, that game made me sad and depressed for a week after completion with it's great soundtrack and atmosphere.



I agree dude, Deus EX was fantastic.. a true successor to the original Deus Ex

BTW I just completed Mass effect 2.. Had to read spoilers to go back and save EVERYONE on my crew.. Thank god I did, I cant let Garrus die no matter what 
Now Im just gonna complete the DLCs before starting ME3.. can anyone tell me if the DLC guys play important role in ME3.. I dont wanna start DLCs 

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Lol. I was like that before, so I decided to play only those games which I'd be happy with. Also, since I got held on by MP awesomeness by CoD4, it's quite hard to play solo. But I do love me some great story-driven games like BioShock (love it more than Infinite), The Witcher series and Mass Effect series.
> 
> Can't make myself to play Skyrim though, with it's sh*tty combat and non-existent story.* How's Dark Souls 2? Is it fun or irritating? *I get my dose of frustration playing BF4, so a good game would be appreciated currently.



Dark Souls 2 is excellent, its not as punishing as Dark souls 1 IMO, except for the death health decrease.. Bosses are manageable if you use summon signs and the game allows regular mobs to be gone completely if u consistently kill them..
Also, the game runs solid at 60 fps ultra on a HD 7770 .. Namco did a really good job with optimizations this time.. Play it, its worth it i assure u.. 
Try to borrow an original copy, game is not meant to be played as single player..
Sadly I cant play DS2 anymore  I was playing on my friend's steam


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2014)

started MW3 few days back. Finished it today. Playing Spec Ops now.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 12, 2014)

spec ops is an excellent game the twist in the end was totally unexpected


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2014)

Going to start STALKER Lost Alpha.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> spec ops is an excellent game the twist in the end was totally unexpected





that and a couple of more reasons is why i absolutely enjoyed playing the game.


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Going to start STALKER Lost Alpha.



Please share some fresh hot baked screenies in that thread bro 
I still havent completed the downloading yet ....


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

created a new thread. check it out 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/183717-s-t-l-k-e-r-lost-alpha.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> spec ops is an excellent game the twist in the end was totally unexpected



I meant the "Special Ops" available in Modern Warfare, not Spec Ops the game. BTW will paly that too. Are you talking about Spec Ops: The line?


----------



## HE-MAN (May 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I meant the "Special Ops" available in Modern Warfare, not Spec Ops the game. BTW will paly that too. Are you talking about Spec Ops: The line?



yep...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

Started ME 3 and Tomb Raider 
TR is AWESOME !


----------



## Superayush (May 15, 2014)

GTA SA into San fierro


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2014)

Cod ghosts about to complete !
Need to play some bf4 after this


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2014)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 campaign completed 5th time I guess. First time in Co-Op though, thanks to [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

Assassins Creed IV Black Flag


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2014)

About to pawn the 1st boss in Anor Londo. Dark Souls. I'm hooked. 


Spoiler



Masochistic gameplay.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 18, 2014)

COD Ghosts complete
About to resume bf4


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

Tomb Raider complete


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2014)

Lost Alpha. Discovering new areas in Cordon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

started playing asphalt 7

that graphics, drool....


----------



## happy17292 (May 18, 2014)

Completed 1000 laps in live for speed demo multiplayer (blackwood GP track)


----------



## Reloaded (May 18, 2014)

Completed the walking dead season 2 episode 3.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Dead Space 3 - paused at chapter 5 [ too boring game compared to the first 2 ]
DayLight - May be scare for some .. stuck in chapter two as I'm not getting the "Key" to override a door though looked everywhere.
STALKER LA - gradually progressing but finding the bar in Great Metal factory was a real PITA.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

STALKER LA - Exploring Cordon just to find a better gun (apart from handgun, shotgun and viper)


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2014)

Wolfestein:New Order 
43GB Download...


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Wolfestein:New Order
> 43GB Download...



I am downloading.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> *Dead Space 3 - paused at chapter 5 [ too boring game compared to the first 2 ]
> *DayLight - May be scare for some .. stuck in chapter two as I'm not getting the "Key" to override a door though looked everywhere.
> STALKER LA - gradually progressing but finding the bar in Great Metal factory was a real PITA.



HA! Didnt I say this earlier

- - - Updated - - -

Playing mass effect 3, choosing between Ashley and Miranda is such a hard choice..


----------



## ankitj1611 (May 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Rainbow Six Vegas 2 campaign completed 5th time I guess. First time in Co-Op though, thanks to [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]




Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is very old now and you still play it??  waiting for Rainbow Six Patriots


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Started bound by flame.


----------



## happy17292 (May 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> HA! Didnt I say this earlier
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Playing mass effect 3, choosing between Ashley and Miranda is such a hard choice..


I hate ashley   miranda anyday.

I even 



Spoiler



saved Kaidan and left her to die


 in mass effect 1


Still playing Live for speed demo multiplayer :-/  trying to break 1:15:000 laptime barrier.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

I like miranda more but her part in the game is very short.. hence the confusion


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Ashley all the way. Scene was awesome btw!


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am downloading.



What is your download speed?


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

bavusani said:


> What is your download speed?



4mbps.


----------



## flyingcow (May 21, 2014)

Playing Farcry 3 eheheh loving it, i have done about 27/36 main story missions and about 30% side quests etc and i only have uncovered 1/3rd of teh map


----------



## mohit9206 (May 23, 2014)

Started Child Of Light.Its really such a good rpg game.Very beautiful.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

Size of child of light?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 23, 2014)

Been playing MW3 Spec Ops (need fast shooter games in exam time). Thanks to CheatEngine I can just sit near air support armory and keep blowing everyone!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2014)

Started and finished Spec Ops: The Line in one day. Man the game's good. The story is great. The story is up there with BioShock and Deus Ex: HR. Don't know why I missed this gem back then.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2014)

Stuck in Lab x18 - Stalker Lost Alpha.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2014)

Started Watch Dogs....

ITS AWESOME....


----------



## happy17292 (May 26, 2014)

Started the last of us


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

Crysis 3 halfway though


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

Gaming stopped since almost a year.


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2014)

Reached Garbage in Lost Alpha. Map is changed a lot


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2014)

Currently doing side missions in Thief with true stealth difficulty (there's no such a thing . But you can't get detected or kill anyone). Having a blast. Nice stealth mechanics.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2014)

Crysis 3 over, damn the last scene brought memories.. those feels man


----------



## flyingcow (May 28, 2014)

was going to download wolfenstien..it is 43 gb


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

started playing inFamous Second Son again.
Had stopped for a while.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> was going to download wolfenstien..it is 43 gb



Hmmm..then watching full game play video walk-through will be cheaper and time saving


----------



## happy17292 (May 28, 2014)

Started catherine



.jRay. said:


> Gaming stopped since almost a year.



Y u no play


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

Got an invite for Survarium Beta (after applying for one an year ago). Lets see...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

all gaming on hold........... man this sucks.........


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> was going to download wolfenstien..it is 43 gb



What??????


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Started catherine
> 
> 
> 
> Y u no play




Laptop giving me issues. 
So fkin bummed out.


----------



## flyingcow (May 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> What??????


yep...the xbox 360 version has 4 disks


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yep...the xbox 360 version has 4 disks


----------



## rst (May 29, 2014)

started "wolf among us episode 4 "


----------



## kapilove77 (May 29, 2014)

Finished Borderlands 2 and Started Dark Souls 2.


----------



## flyingcow (May 30, 2014)

Tomb raider..nice game
Lara has a nice personality


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z - nice action game based on cell shaded graphics.


----------



## happy17292 (May 30, 2014)

completed The last of us.  playing Left behind DLC


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 30, 2014)

*Completed Watch Dogs...*


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

Completed 2048


----------



## flyingcow (May 31, 2014)

^hehe try 2048 doge
or ALL THE 2048


----------



## anirbandd (May 31, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Tomb raider..nice game
> Lara has a nice personality



dat wink.

i knoe wat u min.


----------



## Reloaded (May 31, 2014)

Completed the wolf among us episode 4.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2014)

Currently playing Child of Light.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2014)

Currently playing Skyrim, expecting to spend another two months to finish it, then I might move into the rest of my Backlog(all games from 2013+2014).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> dat wink.
> 
> i knoe wat u min.


more like personaltity


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 1, 2014)

Started Batman Arkham Origins and BROFORCE. Playing BRO-OP with a friend, epic fun 
Have also decided to empty my hugeass steam backlog, so started GunMonkeys also!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

playing CS 1.6 (don't want to start big games in my backlog  )


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2014)

Finished Zelda Ocarina of Time. Impressed by it greatness started Wind Waker on dolphin...its true successor and i'm enjoying Zelda games very much.
After dark souls , Zelda series became my most loving game series. Thanks to NINTENDO for making such awesome things.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought DElsin could get only two types of power, smoke and neon. Well, I got power of video/Angel


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

Got second position at Spa with Suber. Now racing at Monza, at 5th lap, second position.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Wolfenstein* --exactly halfway through. No doubt so far the best story+game-play for me from a FPS this year. Bethesda and Id.... *clap* *pause* *clap* *pause* *clap*


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2014)

^^ Hmm . sounds great. Need to get and play it ASAP. BTW, how long did it take to reach the half part ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 3, 2014)

Started Call of Duty:MW 3...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Hmm . sounds great. Need to get and play it ASAP. BTW, how long did it take to reach the half part ?



Not Much, may be in 5 hours solid game-play, I rushed a bit, should not have, now playing it cool, completing challenges to unlock perks , finding secret areas and all. Love this game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2014)

Started Super Meat Boy.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 4, 2014)

currently playing Batman Arkham Origins and struggling with collecting all the data packs. most of the data packs which require shock gloves are remaining. not able to find where i can get those  getting bored with the city roaming here & there like a monkey..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

Still have to decide, Ashley or Miranda !


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

WTF is Goat Simulator!!
I played for 15 minutes, and am getting points for whatever i do.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 4, 2014)

anikkket said:


> currently playing batman arkham origins and struggling with collecting all the data packs. Most of the data packs which require shock gloves are remaining. Not able to find where i can get those  getting bored with the city roaming here & there like a monkey..



*did you...did you just call batman a monkey??*


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *did you...did you just say batman a monkey??*





I am roaming like a monkey


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I am roaming like a monkey



 Batman's coming for you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *did you...did you just call batman a monkey??*



we all are monkeys, nay apes, including batman


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 5, 2014)

my oh my, the more i play this game the more engrossing it becomes.

1. Amazing character play and voice acting, everything character is so connected, not symbolically but how they represent the events and the story progression. The best of metro and black ops i would say.
2. The game-play have actually hard riveted me with the time frame and the circumstances, the prime of the reigning empire, the violence, domination, the world order is echoing in every action and reaction of the game so far. Incredible alignment.
3. Story, best so far in this series, even considering the original title and the following sequels which proved best at their times. Memorable moments, personality attachments, philosophical aspects of each character, origin..i mean its so surprising to see and play, so different today's AAA FPS games.
4. Gun-play and weapons? No joke, variations, firing mods, extra attachments, perks, culmination of badass weaponry and effects.

Playing the last quarter of this game. *Wolfenstein *


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *did you...did you just call batman a monkey??*



Batman's too saturated. Moon Knight's more badarse.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> WTF is Goat Simulator!!
> I played for 15 minutes, and am getting points for whatever i do.



It's the worst way I spent my 10$.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> It's the worst way I spent my 10$.



Hmm you should have donated that 10$ instead


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> It's the worst way I spent my 10$.


But why the gamers are hyping up this game much!
It got 440 +ve reviews in metacritic, with 176 -ve reviews.

Read User Reviews and Submit your own for Goat Simulator on PC - Metacritic


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

Resident Evil HD .. Chapter 2. Playing with a gamepad now feels more challenging and why on earth I did not find the shotgun. I think I've got it on chapter 1 on the previous gameplay.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> But why the gamers are hyping up this game much!
> It got 440 +ve reviews in metacritic, with 176 -ve reviews.
> 
> Read User Reviews and Submit your own for Goat Simulator on PC - Metacritic



Most of them aren't Indians and 10$ isn't much for them. We can order Thief 2014 in almost 12$.. So when comparing both the games, goat simulator is kinda waste of 600 bucks. Although I got it a bit cheaper (around 400)


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 7, 2014)

Playing Murdered soul suspect


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

Completed The Last of Us.

I have nothing to say. I am just emotionally drained.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 8, 2014)

Just played Crysis - Core mission, I feel I am floating.



anirbandd said:


> Completed The Last of Us.


Too bad its not on PC.

Have you played Heavy Rain ? I hear that one is good too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Playing Murdered soul suspect



how would you rate it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2014)

Started Spec Ops: The Line. Story seems interesting.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2014)

Completed Wolfenstein the new order, will play it twice more.

Started watch_doge


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Spec Ops: The Line. Story seems interesting.



 Do you think you are a hero ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Too bad its not on PC.
> 
> Have you played Heavy Rain ? I hear that one is good too.



yeah.. PC gamers have missed a milestone of gaming. too bad for yous. 

no.. i havent. i have also heard praises about it. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Spec Ops: The Line. Story seems interesting.





Faun said:


> Do you think you are a hero ?



Now, [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] , dont ruin it for him. 
 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] : you'll love it. there are a number of unseen twists. 
also, play it on highest difficulty, the shooting mechanics are good.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2014)

Started Half life 2 again.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Spec Ops: The Line. Story seems interesting.



It's up there with BioShock and such, trust me. Great game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> yeah.. PC gamers have missed a milestone of gaming. too bad for yous.
> 
> no.. i havent. i have also heard praises about it.
> 
> ...



I doidn't find the gun sounds good. I expect it to be either like call of duty (all fun, no realism) or like BF3 (realistic and niche fun).


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2014)

Resident Evil 4 HD - Now on the lake fight part. OMG ! That fish is huge !


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2014)

Got discs for CS:GO today, will see what it has to offer in a couple of hours


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

restarted Red Dead Redemption. 

this game is so effing good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2014)

Started Enemy Front...


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

Started batman arkham origins.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 11, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> yeah.. PC gamers have missed a milestone of gaming. too bad for yous.
> .



PC gamers have missed barely a few console exclusives. 

Whereas console gamers have missed a plethora of epic games, just to name a few on the top of my head:


Spoiler



Diablo / Torchlight / Van helsing
Dota / CSGO / Warcraft / WoW / LoL / Starcraft II
Crusader Kings II / EUIV / Civ 5
Dungeon Seige / KF / Amensia
DayZ / Arma III / Rust 
Age of Empire Series / Rise of Nations / Banished 
Starbound / Risk of rain / terraria /Tropico
Mount Blade war band / Stronghold / Planetside 2
FTL / The full modding community etc..


Looks like you've missed generations of gaming..
Not trying to start a PC vs Console wars, but just stating a few facts.

Bought Murdered: Soul Suspect and Pre-ordered Sniper elite 3 for only 450₹ (both games).
Starting Murdered SS now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> PC gamers have missed barely a few console exclusives.
> 
> Whereas console gamers have missed a plethora of epic games, just to name a few on the top of my head:
> 
> ...



let me let you in onto a bit of secret. 



Spoiler



look at my signature


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

Completed Spec Ops : The Line. 



Spoiler



The story was perfect till Konorad was showing the panting and talking. And the dialog "do you feel a hero yet?" is simply awesome. But the presence of multiple, varying endings ina  game that doesn't present much in-game choices is not good IMO.



Started MOH Warfighter. The game is buggy and crashes often.

Racing at Suzuka Circuit (Japanese Gran Prix) in F1 2013. Posted fasted lap times in Q2 but didn't drive a single lap in Q3 so ended qualifying at 10th position. Currently running at 2nd position behind Hamilton but will likely overtake him in a couple of laps.


----------



## rst (Jun 11, 2014)

Started "Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2"

Its looking far better than "Castlevania Lords of Shadow 1"

Hopefully I will complete this part


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started MOH Warfighter. The game is buggy and crashes often.



Never had any problems with it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

^ working well after installing fix.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

RE4 HD - Killed the big fish and defetaed the Giant boss afterwards. Now heading to the church.


----------



## rst (Jun 13, 2014)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 : playing antidote mission

They made train journey too long


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2014)

rst said:


> Started "Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2"
> 
> Its looking far better than "Castlevania Lords of Shadow 1"
> 
> Hopefully I will complete this part


I started this long back and its still in progress..coz I am not getting time to complete



Spoiler



So busy these days


----------



## Superayush (Jun 13, 2014)

Started euro truck simulator 2 (had previously completed 18 wheels of steel pedal to the metal)


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> how would you rate it



I played the game only for half hour, didn,t touch it after that.  . i have to paly it more to rate it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 14, 2014)

Completed Enemy Front and Started Rise of Nations:Extended Edition...


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

Started arkham origins and watch dogs. After starting watch dogs arkham origins is paused... Sooo interesting.


----------



## rst (Jun 15, 2014)

Completed Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2

I really enjoyed the game


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 16, 2014)

Started Farcry 3


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2014)

Resident Evil 4 Chapter 3.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 16, 2014)

Left dark souls . too difficult. Lord souls


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like people are busying buying games this month..

Started Banished, lovely game. Already 5 hours in.

Also started Call of Juarez : Bound in blood.. Loving it uptill now


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 24, 2014)

Started Skyrim:Legendary Edition....


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

Watch dogs is getting boring now... Same sh!t over and over again.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

Banished is nice :3 I played till year 97 and had a population of about 2.3k people. Very addictive game. :3


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 24, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Banished is nice :3 I played till year 97 and had a population of about 2.3k people. Very addictive game. :3



WOAH. Sweet! I've barely managed to reach 30-40 people and I start getting low on resources..


----------



## Jripper (Jun 24, 2014)

Lots of tricks needed. Food is probably the most important resource,followed by tools and firewood. Also make sure your workers have houses close to their job locations. And make sure not to build too many houses at first. Insane population boost of children who all eat your food.
And for food,use gatherer's huts. They are so damn overpowered.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

F1 2013

Got pole position at Indian Gran Prix - second in a row! Also broke the world record of most pole positions in a rookie career by getting 5th pole position in the season. Season Rival Niko Rosberg is two positions below be in season table and I can't wait to get my hands on his ride for next season. Also having offers from Force India, Williams and Suber (current team) for next season but I have my eyes set on Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2014)

started God of War III on PS3.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 25, 2014)

Been playing Sniper Elite V2, done with 3 missions but I am already getting bored.

Started  with ArmA II, just in the tutorials right now, this game looks very interesting so far.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *Been playing Sniper Elite V2, done with 3 missions but I am already getting bored.*
> 
> Started  with ArmA II, just in the tutorials right now, this game looks very interesting so far.



Play with all assists off and realism settings to max. It will be much more interesting and fun. Also try to aim at head and chest for some nice x-ram cam clips.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 25, 2014)

Completed uncharted 2
Started heavy rain


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2014)

Plants vs Zombies 2 on Android and its super awesome


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 25, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Looks like people are busying buying games this month..
> 
> Started Banished, lovely game. Already 5 hours in.
> 
> Also started Call of Juarez : Bound in blood.. Loving it uptill now



Banished is nice game. But little difficult too.. I am finding difficult with controls.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 25, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Lots of tricks needed. Food is probably the most important resource,followed by tools and firewood. Also make sure your workers have houses close to their job locations. And make sure not to build too many houses at first. Insane population boost of children who all eat your food.
> And for food,use gatherer's huts. They are so damn overpowered.



Yeah, the more I play the more I learn about the mechanics. I'm having a 80 population with very few kids/students and having a constant supply of wood/firewood/tools/clothes/food/herbs. (in inventory stored: 8k food, 1k logs, 1k fire wood, 100 clothes, 250 herbs)
I'm only having problems collecting stones.. I made a quarry but it's too slow. 

Looks like I need to start trading for stone/iron/coal, and produce more firewood(they are easy to produce, only used in monsoon/winter and are valued at 4 each )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

completed saints row 4 long back forgot to update..........fcking worst thing to happen to me the last scene my dad was there and he saw it...........


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> completed saints row 4 long back forgot to update..........fcking worst thing to happen to me the last scene my dad was there and he saw it...........



 hahahahhaaa
imagine witcher 2 first scene with little cousin by ur side, i turned off the monitor lol


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> hahahahhaaa
> imagine witcher 2 first scene with little cousin by ur side, i turned off the monitor lol



they should give warning before such scenes are coming i was like wtf.........


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2014)

playing borderlands 2... this one is muuuch more fun than Borderlands


----------



## Jripper (Jun 25, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Yeah, the more I play the more I learn about the mechanics. I'm having a 80 population with very few kids/students and having a constant supply of wood/firewood/tools/clothes/food/herbs. (in inventory stored: 8k food, 1k logs, 1k fire wood, 100 clothes, 250 herbs)
> I'm only having problems collecting stones.. I made a quarry but it's too slow.
> 
> Looks like I need to start trading for stone/iron/coal, and produce more firewood(they are easy to produce, only used in monsoon/winter and are valued at 4 each )




Yeah start a school. Children go to school before becoming adults. So it increases the amount of time it takes to get new workers. But educated workers work better and yield a lot more material than uneducated workers.
BTW beware, if the children in your population are too less,then all your people will die of old age and you won't have enough workers.
I really like banished. I am surprised only one guy made the whole game.  Another guy just did the music. Kudos to them.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 26, 2014)

Since i got the Season pass Started BioShock Infinite


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

Started Sim City 2013.

*ahem*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Started Sim City 2013.
> 
> *ahem*



Really,,  I thought that was one game that cannot be *ahemmed*


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

well check again 

EA themselves released a patch which allowed the game to play in offline mode.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

Had a little problem with F1 2013 save files. Everything fine now. Abu Dhabi Gran Prix next; man this track is beautiful!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Finished BF4. In the middle of Murdered:Soul Suspect and wolfenstein:the new order.

Wolfenstein has some real badass moments. The music is superb too. Especially the background scores during some sequences.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 28, 2014)

Completed uncharted 2 , heavy rain and killzone 2.
Continued GT6 again. did 7:51 in stock ferrari 430 scuderia around Nurburgring Nordschleife. It was the first time i completed a lap there without crashing or spinning out


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

got stalker lost alpha from this month's digit cd's........


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> got stalker lost alpha from this month's digit cd's........


Just curious, what was the package size? (compressed one)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Just curious, what was the package size? (compressed one)



actually they had to put it in two dvds............

- - - Updated - - -

6.2 GB nice work digit keep it up thnx for this..... saved huge download..........


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2014)

Sim City 2013 is very nice.

but city sizes are very small.. i ran out of space even before properly constructing all the zones.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 30, 2014)

Was playing BF4 MP along with W_D, was having great fun. Then, I needed to visit my native, took my GPU with me (lol) and tried to insert it into the cabinet, a local VIP one. But there's this HDD guard thing which is obstructing my huge-arse GPU. And... err... this is a bit offtopic but are these screws? Can they be removed from the case?



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/jqcroHdCDIMbB.jpg



Help would be appreciated.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2014)

After having some save file issues in F1 2013 I started a new career, this time with Lotus and professional AI difficulty.

Man, these drivers are like snipers - they wait for you to make mistake for laps and laps and as soon as you make even the slightest delay in braking at corners, they overtake you form outside like a missile going past you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2014)

Started Sniper Elite 3...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> After having some save file issues in F1 2013 I started a new career, this time with Lotus and professional AI difficulty.



How much minutes do each race last ?  Do you play it in one go without a break ?

I am avoiding the Endurance tracks at Nordschleife  in Shift 2, Just one lap there is already difficult.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 30, 2014)

Started AC4 Black Flag yesterday.. 
Started Bastion today..
Will Start Sniper Elite 3 tomorrow..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How much minutes do each race last ?  Do you play it in one go without a break ?
> 
> I am avoiding the Endurance tracks at Nordschleife  in Shift 2, Just one lap there is already difficult.



30 to 35 minutes each depending on number of laps. Previously I did one race in 2-3 sittings but now I do it in one go. Nordschleife is great and demanding track but in F1 you race on 'GP-Strecke', not 'Nordschleife'. GP-Strecke is just 5.14 km long comapred to Nordschleife's length of wooping 20.81 km! Heck, I desperately want to drive an F1 car at Nordschleife


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Was playing BF4 MP along with W_D, was having great fun. Then, I needed to visit my native, took my GPU with me (lol) and tried to insert it into the cabinet, a local VIP one. But there's this HDD guard thing which is obstructing my huge-arse GPU. And... err... this is a bit offtopic but are these screws? Can they be removed from the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it is the HDD bay, then the casing should be removable. removing the screws will be easy but pulling out or putting back the rack into the cabby can be a tight one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Was playing BF4 MP along with W_D, was having great fun. Then, I needed to visit my native, took my GPU with me (lol) and tried to insert it into the cabinet, a local VIP one. But there's this HDD guard thing which is obstructing my huge-arse GPU. And... err... this is a bit offtopic but are these screws? Can they be removed from the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a rivet, not a screw. You can only break them, not open and close. Though you can break them then use a screw instead.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

Started STATE OF DECAY. Loving it.. Installed MURDERED SOUL SUSPECT, damned that it requires W7-64 Bit.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 1, 2014)

Started grid autosport. Can't even finish the first race. Handling sucks.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 1, 2014)

Finished AC4 Black Flag and Wolfenstein. Started NFS Rivals.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Finished long pending Batman arkham asylum.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 1, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Started grid autosport. Can't even finish the first race. Handling sucks.



Have you tried turning on the driving assist options?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2014)

Started Thief.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Started grid autosport. Can't even finish the first race. Handling sucks.


Handling is great... Your driving sucks!!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Handling is great... Your driving sucks!!!





quicky008 said:


> Have you tried turning on the driving assist options?



Ill try that.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Handling is great... Your driving sucks!!!



LOL that was harsh. [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION]
Its a semi simulator so a bit difficult than your regular arcade racing games like NFS series, Burnout, Test Drive etc. These games are basically a combination of both arcade games and pure simulators like F1 series. So to play it well you might need some practice. Also play GRID 1 also, pretty old game but it was one of the best that gaming industry has to offer.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL that was harsh. [MENTION=137438].jRay.[/MENTION]
> Its a semi simulator so a bit difficult than your regular arcade racing games like NFS series, Burnout, Test Drive etc. These games are basically a combination of both arcade games and pure simulators like F1 series. So to play it well you might need some practice. Also play GRID 1 also, pretty old game but it was one of the best that gaming industry has to offer.



I don't think the F1 series are pure simulators , i mean i can do pretty well on professional difficulty with a keyboard.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I don't think the F1 series are pure simulators , i mean i can do pretty well on professional difficulty with a keyboard.



I just wanted to give him example and if you are good at F1 then are a good racing player IMO. You won't find other simulators too hard as well.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 5, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Since i got the Season pass Started BioShock Infinite



Completed main game enjoyed it so much 
then activated Season pass 
Game started downloading the new update which was the 3 DLC of the game i was thinking that it shd be like 4-5 gb 
then i saw download size
 F***ing 19.4 GBs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> I don't think the F1 series are pure simulators , i mean i can do pretty well on professional difficulty with a keyboard.



F1 series by Codemasters IS a pure simulator. Dynamic weather, ultra realistic tire wear, break wear, engine wear, realistic damages, the variable grip levels, track condition simulation and many more things are just beautiful. By "i mean i can do pretty well on professional difficulty with a keyboard." are you referring to F1 or Grid autosport?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 5, 2014)

Completed God of War III.

Its an awesome game. The graphics and music and gameplay are just too good. although it has a scripted camera movement mech, it more makes with sustained 60fps with some rare 30fps drops. 
environments are beautiful and have eye popping details and textures.. 

looking forward to play god of war collection.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 5, 2014)

Started forza horizon 1 again


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2014)

Dark souls 2, punishing sinners with blue eye orbs 
Blue sentinels covenant ftw !

- - - Updated - - -

A complete douchebag named leon is trolling around in heide's tower of flame, he has the souls to level up but doesnt just to annoy noobs like me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> F1 series by Codemasters IS a pure simulator. Dynamic weather, ultra realistic tire wear, break wear, engine wear, realistic damages, the variable grip levels, track condition simulation and many more things are just beautiful. By "i mean i can do pretty well on professional difficulty with a keyboard." are you referring to F1 or Grid autosport?



Codies never made a sim. F1 series is NOT a sim. Ask any sim gamer (who plays iRacing, rF) on sites like virtualr.net, nogripracing.com, they'd ridicule you if you said F1 series by CM is a sim.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 6, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Codies never made a sim. F1 series is NOT a sim. Ask any sim gamer (who plays iRacing, rF) on sites like virtualr.net, nogripracing.com, they'd ridicule you if you said F1 series by CM is a sim.



Didn't knew about iRacing. F1 2013 is definitely not a sim compared to iRacing but it's sim enough to keep it engaging.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 6, 2014)

My List (Completed after 2010) (All on PC) ​

Far Cry 2
Far Cry 3
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Batman: Arkham City
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Operation Flashpoint: Red River
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World At War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
FIFA 2011, 2012, 2014 (Can't call complete, just finished everything once!)
LA Noire
Mass Effect 3
Saints Row: The Third
Saints Row 4
Burnout: Paradise
NFS: SHIFT
Race Driver: GRID
Crysis: Warhead
Crysis 2
Max Payne 3
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Assassins Creed
Assassins Creed 2
Assassins Creed Revelations
Prince of Persia (2008 one)
Just Cause 2
Dragon Age Origins
Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Battlefield: BC2
Overlord 2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 6, 2014)

^ Mass Effect 3 without 1and 2?


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 6, 2014)

^ Yaa read the story from the internet for ME 1 & 2. Want to play those back, but don't know how much I'd enjoy after knowing all about the story


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 6, 2014)

Siddharthtech said:


> My List (Completed after 2010) (All on PC) ​



How are those Operation Flashpoint games ?

I am playing ArmA II these days.  That game is awesome and frustrating at the same time.  I am interested in military simulation sort of games.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How are those Operation Flashpoint games ?
> 
> I am playing ArmA II these days.  That game is awesome and frustrating at the same time.  I am interested in military simulation sort of games.



Operation Flashpoint series is quite nice, and quite difficult to play at higher difficulty settings! IMHO, red river was graphically more appealing and more difficult than dragon rising but the latter had a better story and the setup was amazing. Not the best of military simulations while not like regular shoot-em-ups like CoD series. Really nice with team gameplay and order oriented where you fire when you are told to! I suggest dragon rising over red river!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

Resumed XCOM Enemy Unknown.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2014)

Started playing Sleeping Dogs. Also playing quite a lot of Dota 2 and CSGO these days


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Didn't knew about iRacing. F1 2013 is definitely not a sim compared to iRacing but it's sim enough to keep it engaging.


Try rFactor too... That's a true sim... F1 is arcade in comparison...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 7, 2014)

Started Sniper Elite 3 Africa : I must say they did some horrible optimization in the graphics area, undoubtedly Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie army had far more visual fidelity than this, lighting, AA , AO and in all other corners. This game does not look good, with that white sand washed textures, static lighting, poor shadow quality, and yet, yes...if you turn super-sampling on it swallows a large chunk of FPS. Said that, the game looks worse if you turn it totally off.

Sniper Elite 3 game-play wise superior to any of its predecessor. 

Benchmarks : Minimum- 31 FPS, Maximum 54 Average 39.2,  1080P, ULTRA preset , Super-sampling at 2.25X


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

^^ Thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to playing this one. As long as the gameplay is good I think I can live with the shabby looking gfx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm downloading Sniper Elite 3 on my phone (2g)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 8, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm downloading Sniper Elite 3 on my phone (2g)



What speeds you are getting?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What speeds you are getting?



20-30 kBps till FUP (2 GB), 4-6 kBps after that. Crossed the FUP days ago . I download all night and whenever free and manage 200 MB per day.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, there's a lot of texture popping in SE3.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 8, 2014)

Any one played FiFa World ?  (free to play on Origin)     
Is yes, How is it ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2014)

Started 

Call of Duty:Black Ops,
           STALKER: Call of Pripyat:Misery 2.1


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2014)

Started playing UT3....again(feeling nostalgic)
still quite a few servers around for a 7 year old game


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2014)

started "The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf"


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2014)

Today
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I will play
.
.
The Last of Us.


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2014)

Completed "The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf"

Its great end to the series


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

Completed Thief.



Spoiler



the game isn't much of a thieving game, just another Assassins Creed modification IMO with limited features


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally completed Download of XCOM Enemy Within. Will play it soon enough.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 12, 2014)

Completed The Wolf Among Us Episode 5.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

Played Burnout after a long time...had so much fun.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Played Burnout after a long time...had so much fun.



owned u man in first try............


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> owned u man in first try............



Owned you man in every other.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 13, 2014)

Started *Enemy Front*. Graphics and gameplay is good but somehow it has bad reviews


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2014)

Got engaged with a few games:

*1. Wolfenstein:* uninstalled after 5 mins, there is a difference between retro and stupidity. And the hype about megatextures, Crysis 3 at 1/3rd its size delivers 10 times better visuals. And skyrim with its high res texture pack provides 10 times better texture at 1/4th total size of this game. And what's with the fugly looking guns? *1% completed*

*2. Thief:* Interesting playstyle, not bad, but a game like this needs to be open world, like Assassin's Creed or Skyrim, the stealth element is good. But the empty world and barren streets leave much to be desired, there's no reason rooms would be empty apart for enemy soldiers, skyrim could manage it fine. Also the loadscreens, by heavens the loadscreens. Also freedom of movement is very very less, once you are getting chased you only have a few options in your hands, and most of the time it ends up in combat. The engine cannot be blamed as UE3 managed to deliver true open world in the Batman games, *20% completed.*

*3. Sniper Elite:* Nice game, though once the novelty of the killcam wears out the game starts to get a bit boring. *10% completed.*

*4. Watch Dogs:* Very nicely executed, although performance issues are all over this game, interesting concept, fantastic visuals that capture the vibrant cyber world theme. Also the world is pretty interesting, to move around and interact with the crowd, it actually feels alive. Only a few games like GTA, Skyrim etc could bring out such an interactive world. *5% completed*

*5. Metro Last Light:* This is it, this is the game of games, the best game I had played in quite a while. Fantastic visuals, no performance issues whatsoever. The storyline is fantastic, gripping and it tunes in nicely with the novels. The world is interactive and highly detailed. Every nook and cranny hides some small amount of details that explains the world around you. Although carrying a linear playstyle the game gives you multiple options of engagement. Sneaking is executed in an excellent manner. Wish they could make an RPG out of this. Its quite possible as one of the level(marsh) shows that how the engine can handle a large area with ease. *Completed once, 2nd playthrough 40% completed, aiming for alternate ending.*

*6. COD Ghosts:* Good visuals, and same as old COD gameplay, weapon variety is a lot less than BOps II and no attachment mod options, loved the new environment, hates the $hit story, MW series had better story that this, but then again this is a mp game. *Completed twice(normal/max difficulty).*

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> 20-30 kBps till FUP (2 GB), 4-6 kBps after that. Crossed the FUP days ago . I download all night and whenever free and manage 200 MB per day.



*m.memegen.com/50nmfb.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 14, 2014)

^ sadly all the download business has ended. Airtel has this hidden 3 gb FUP after which speeds are deduced to 1kBps. I'm gonna verify this one more time after which a complaint will be forwarded to TRAI as they do not mention about this limit anywhere. College will start soon adn so will download the game there.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Completed Watch_dogs*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

Started Lost Alpha again since the new patch required one.
The game is even more fluid, shadows are so much realistic now.
Zone looks beautiful yet deadly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 14, 2014)

Back to F1 2013 after uninstalling it. Alsi tries SHift 2 again but I think after playing F1 2013 I'll never be able to play any other racing game.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Back to F1 2013 after uninstalling it. Alsi tries SHift 2 again but I think after playing F1 2013 I'll never be able to play any other racing game.



How about trying MotoGP 2014 for a change ?

I saw some youtube videos of it today, not sure what to make out of it.  I don't remember playing any motorcycle racing games in the last 10 years.




tkin said:


> Got engaged with a few games:



Will you be completing all those games ?
I also usually play multiple games each time, a little on each.

Some people play and complete a game and then move on to the next.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2014)

Playing "State of decay" for the past few days. 
It's fun exploring places and scavenging things.

Zombies are the best villains, that the video games industry has.


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How about trying MotoGP 2014 for a change ?
> 
> I saw some youtube videos of it today, not sure what to make out of it.  I don't remember playing any motorcycle racing games in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


I usually start multiple games at the same time, else I may get bored, I play a little of each till I finish it or just uninstall it out of boredom. I will finish all of them except Wolfenstein which had already been flushed out of the system.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How about trying MotoGP 2014 for a change ?
> 
> I saw some youtube videos of it today, not sure what to make out of it.  I don't remember playing any motorcycle racing games in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...



I had MotoGP 2014... but I deleted it...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2014)

Started Sniper Elite V2 co-op with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION].


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I had MotoGP 2014... but I deleted it...



Why.. Was it bad ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

DS2 : Reached rank 2 in sunbros covenant, helping out newbies nets lots of souls not to mention the awe some awesome reward
Behold the bane of heavy armor noobs, the SUNLIGHT SWORD 


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-07-15_00002.jpg


55.4 hrs in 2 weeks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Why.. Was it bad ?



No, I didn't even play it. Was getting out of disk space so deleted  non-essential games. I'll get it form some friend.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Completed Sleeping Dogs today. On the story side I'd say it fell short but gameplay(esp. the combat system) were pretty good. There were small niggles while I was playing but the game was overall fine.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2014)

Resident Evil 4 .. Completed.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 20, 2014)

Recently finished:
► Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
► Call of Duty 4: MW

Quit Bioshock Infinite in between, because i thought that the gameplay mechanics were pretty bad.

Have Started:
► Spec Ops The Line
► Deadlight
► Valiant Hearts
► AoE 3


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 21, 2014)

Started playing Rise of Nations. 
Been just an hour into it  but it looks like a lot of fun.    

Age of Mythology is the closest game to it that I've played.    Aren't the rebooting these games with modern graphics ?  Are there any ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 21, 2014)

Battlefield 3 almost complete.

Downloading bioshock (H Bundle)
Started Sniper Elite v2


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

Started Borderlands 2  anyone willing to co-op?


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 23, 2014)

snap said:


> Started Borderlands 2  anyone willing to co-op?


I can.What's your steam id?


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

Steam Community :: TheVenerable thevenerable


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 23, 2014)

BF3 completed in 4days


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 23, 2014)

Started the walking dead season 2 episode 4.


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> I can.What's your steam id?



Me and anorion will probably start from tomorrow, if you and 1 more player comes  we got ourselves a 4 man team


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

Darksiders : Twilight Cathedral.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2014)

^Be ready for boss fight, i  got rekt by that bat thingie


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> Darksiders : Twilight Cathedral.


Darksiders is one of my favorite hack-and-slash, too bad the series was scraped with the bankruptcy of THQ !!


----------



## Jripper (Jul 26, 2014)

Playing DS2 lately. Finished the new DLC. Now exploring PVP and helping out people with boss fights. Its a lot of fun.
Here's my invader build. 

*i58.tinypic.com/nqzneq.jpg

The newest build just has the mad warrior mask instead of the dark mask.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 26, 2014)

Finished Watch_Dogs today!!!


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 26, 2014)

Completed the walking dead season 2 episode 4. i'am guessing this could be the last episode since everyone is dead or....................      could there be more???............... did anybody survive that gun battle.........................???? cant wait to see what happens next


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Be ready for boss fight, i  got rekt by that bat thingie



yeah, tiamat is really tough.



Flash said:


> Darksiders is one of my favorite hack-and-slash, too bad the series was scraped with the bankruptcy of THQ !!



that's not good but let's cheer for the wonderful game created.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

Started Playing Dishonoured. Killed Campbell and going to start 2nd Mission. There are so many possibilities to finish an objective. Really love the game


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2014)

Flash said:


> Darksiders is one of my favorite hack-and-slash, too bad the series was scraped with the bankruptcy of THQ !!



but scooped up by Nordic Games. don't think they'll buy the franchise only to shelve it.


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2014)

Reached lvl 15 in Borderlands 2 with [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], this game is truly great


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 30, 2014)

Started Skyrim.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Started Skyrim.



Every time I start Skyrim I play half and unistall it because I don't want to end it and want to keep on playing it.
I like Skyrim so much.
I might have played it at least 15 times half and 5 times full.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

started dark souls 2 ............


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 30, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Every time I start Skyrim I play half and unistall it because I don't want to end it and want to keep on playing it.
> I like Skyrim so much.
> I might have played it at least 15 times half and 5 times full.



And I'm already bored


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 30, 2014)

snap said:


> Reached lvl 15 in Borderlands 2 with @Anorion, this game is truly great


sad ppl y u no invite me?????


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> sad ppl y u no invite me?????



 We basically reached that lvls in 2 nights


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

BL2 is soo much better than BL. I have to tell certain people who dont play BL series because of "lack of story" that it has a lot of great stories. One thing that makes the story so endearing is that the chars are all insane and irritating, not all of them are cool like Mordecai, Angel or Crash. Tiny Tina, that big woman in Dust, Cl4p... so crazy. 

The AI is pretty good in the game, one of the best 

things that will give you a hard time if you came from Borderlands, especially after playing as Mordecai 



Spoiler



Killing Blood after he becomes a villian
Killing Angel
Meeting all the old vault hunters in sanctuary


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 31, 2014)

Been playing Just Cause 2 for a very long time. While its fun to do just drive around and destroy things , the story is really boring. 
I'm just keep on playing it waiting for the story to end.


----------



## sutta_boy (Jul 31, 2014)

Since the drought is awful, starting Dishonored over again. These 1-2 months have been awful for gaming, no games to play.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Been playing Just Cause 2 for a very long time. While its fun to do just drive around and destroy things , the story is really boring. *and short*
> I'm just keep on playing it waiting for the story to end.



FTFY.

the environment is all i care about 

and the side missions too


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

Transformers -Rise of the Dark Spark --- Played the Game. Feels like a total kid. Nice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 1, 2014)

Uninstalled Skyrim adn started Tomb Raider. Running at 30 fps average at 800x600 at medium settings.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 1, 2014)

skyrim is one of the worst game i played i dont know why people liked it so much


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> skyrim is one of the worst game i played i dont know why people liked it so much



Do tell why you *didn't* liked the game ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> skyrim is one of the worst game i played i dont know why people liked it so much



Yes it is one of the worst games gives me motion sickness


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Do tell why you *didn't* liked the game ??



short attention span, most of my friends have it..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> short attention span, most of my friends have it..



For most its quite the opposite. Long attention span.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> uninstalled skyrim adn started tomb raider. Running at 30 fps average at 800x600 at medium settings.



tr2013??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> tr2013??



With his config, Yes its TR2013.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> With his config, Yes its TR2013.



hmmmmm


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 6, 2014)

Just finished Mass Effect. 
I have to put it among the best games I've played. I'll play it again soon for sure.  How did I miss this game for so many years.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Just finished Mass Effect.
> I have to put it among the best games I've played. I'll play it again soon for sure.  How did I miss this game for so many years.



Play ME 2 and ME3 as well, they are also excellent games.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 6, 2014)

Intel Should reward Harshil with a free i7 DC 4790K, for the longest unbeaten gaming streak with a integrated GPU with all latest games, OCing it and stress testing the living crap outta it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 6, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Intel Should reward Harshil with a free i7 DC 4790K, for the longest unbeaten gaming streak with a integrated GPU with all latest games, OCing it and stress testing the living crap outta it



LOL, I really hope they do. Then I can sell it and get FX 6300 and R9 270X 

- - - Updated - - -

Completed Tomb Raider. Awesome game.

Started Grid Autosport and the handling sucks. I just feels like a Grid 2 with new UI and new cars.

Waiting desperately for F1 2014.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2014)

And I was thinking that I am only one who didn't liked Grid Autosport. DO fiddle around with settings and see if you can get something nearly as GRID.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

Dont underestimate the power of iGPU.. 
OBS quicksync with iGPU is roughly 60-80 % less resource intensive than dedicated GPU


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play ME 2 and ME3 as well, they are also excellent games.



Thanks, I'll play those for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Play ME 2 and ME3 as well, they are also excellent games.



dont have ME 1 and 2. gonna start with ME3 in sometime.

- - - Updated - - -

started God of War Ascension and Heavenly Sword.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

Play ME1 then ME2 and then ME3. Its better to play them back to back. The only series I actually played back to back and liked.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 7, 2014)

cant.. dont have the time to play so many


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cant.. dont have the time to play so many



Then take your time and complete them slowly. But start with ME1, trust me you'll thank me later. 
I am a RPG lover and veteran, I know what I am suggesting.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Then take your time and complete them slowly. But start with ME1, trust me you'll thank me later.
> I am a RPG lover and veteran, I know what I am suggesting.



I agree, From the end of ME1  it looks like the story continues ahead into 2,3 and of all games out there this is one game that should be played for the story.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 7, 2014)

^yes indeed, one should play mass effect in correct  sequence


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 7, 2014)

completed crysis 3......... i  still wonder how could they remove nomad from story just like that after crysis 1..............


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 7, 2014)

Started stalker clear sky


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Then take your time and complete them slowly. But start with ME1, trust me you'll thank me later.
> I am a RPG lover and veteran, I know what I am suggesting.



:'(

ok. i'll try.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Started batman arkham asylum yesterday.. Finished 10% so far.. Fighting bane now.. B-)


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 8, 2014)

Started Metal Gear Rising : Revengence


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 8, 2014)

I tried to play ME3 before ME1 and ME2 and then after 1 hour into ME3 , I started downloading ME1 ....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I tried to play ME3 before ME1 and ME2 and then after 1 hour into ME3 , I started downloading ME1 ....



Yeah that happens.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 8, 2014)

Started *Sacred 3*


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 8, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I tried to play ME3 before ME1 and ME2 and then after 1 hour into ME3 , I started downloading ME1 ....





gameranand said:


> Yeah that happens.



sh!t.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2014)

Completed Sniper Elite V2. Very good game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

Started Orcs Must Die. Quite nice game....I really like the music after the round. Awesome.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Completed Sniper Elite V2. Very good game.



In which difficulty mode ? If you like replaying try it in in custom


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> In which difficulty mode ? If you like replaying try it in in custom



Some on Normal and some on Marksman. Game is not that hard once you know where enemies are. Just tag them and kill them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 10, 2014)

Play with all assists turned off, it's much better that way.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Play with all assists turned off, it's much better that way.



Oh well, I have completed it. I like FPS and TPS, but not that much. Already started Orcs Must Die, very good game.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 11, 2014)

Just completed *Sniper Elite V2* after getting it free on steam.
This game had me bored most of the time, couldn't care about the story at all.

Been playing NFS Hot pursuit for a long time now, now I think its the last race.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Started Alan Wake and Playing Battlefield 3 multiplayer.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished Batman : Arkham Asylum...
great story, good animations, Fantastic game.

Next Game : Batman : Arkham City


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 12, 2014)

Took a break from PC gaming to play many of PSP games.In last 2 months I beat GTA chinatown wars,3rd birthday,portable ops,peace walker,kingdom hearts,brave story,crisis core,etc.Very fun psp games.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

Started Murdered:Soul Suspect. 

Too bad, the game is mapped with WASD style.
Game makers should provide an option like the usual games to change the keys.

This is the same reason, i kind of dislike Sleeping dogs.


----------



## kunalht (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished Sleeping dogs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> Started Murdered:Soul Suspect.
> 
> Too bad, the game is mapped with WASD style.
> Game makers should provide an option like the usual games to change the keys.
> ...



You mean you still use arrow keys?


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> You mean you still use arrow keys?


oO

Yes. It's comfortable for me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> oO
> 
> Yes. It's comfortable for me.



Hmm.. I see. It was comfortable for the games like 10 years ago.. Complete a game with WASD, and you will never touch the arrow keys. How you handle jump/crouch/walk/switchweapons on the go?


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. I see. It was comfortable for the games like 10 years ago.. Complete a game with WASD, and you will never touch the arrow keys. How you handle jump/crouch/walk/switchweapons on the go?



this can be...


jump right control --> lady finger

crouch right numpad--> Ins (0)

walk/sprint --> right shift

weapon swtich --> numpad  right 1,4,7,2,3,5

I used to play UT99,2004 and 3 with these, WASD wasn't fast enough coz my jump speed with space bar against the strafe and tap speed with other four was not in sync.

Not sure about other games, i do feel comfy with WASD in not-so-fast-paced games, specially where i don't need to jump like monkey every once in a while.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2014)

Arrows were better for me too, at least there's no chance of hitting other keys in the mess of WASD. I found side stepping in CS was great for me with arrows, but well I shifted to WASD too, just because it was becoming tiresome to change the controls every time. Sometimes one just need to get used with awkward things, and I just did that. Still arrows make more sense to me than WASD.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. I see. It was comfortable for the games like 10 years ago.. Complete a game with WASD, and you will never touch the arrow keys. How you handle jump/crouch/walk/switchweapons on the go?



Space, Right ctrl, Right Shift, Mouse scroll up/down and sometimes the numbers on numpad. 
Besides, i also remap certain important mappings to Insert/Home/Pg up/Del/End/Pg dn.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 12, 2014)

Flash said:


> Started Murdered:Soul Suspect.
> 
> Too bad, the game is mapped with WASD style.
> Game makers should provide an option like the usual games to change the keys.
> ...



For Sleeping Dogs, I used Auto Hot Key. Its free and you can remap your key bindings around arrow keys  (or anything convenient). easy to use ,  no lag either.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 12, 2014)

Downloading Max Payne 3 

*i.imgur.com/29fLuxf.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah it happens sometimes, happens with everyone. Old news.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2014)

Lost Alpha: Next area Lake Yantar


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

Started playing Football Manager 2014


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Started playing Football Manager 2014



Is it good ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Well if you are looking for a pure Football managing game you won't be disappointed. But if you want to experience Football, stick with FIFA and PES.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 16, 2014)

Continuing with stalker clear sky. I can't play this game without cheats .  Money cheats if anybody needs it *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaQ9vsL5vgc , this works tested.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2014)

Completed Castlevania LOS ! 
Forgotten one battle was amazingly badass


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 17, 2014)

Completed stalker clear sky. Started stalker call of pripyat.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2014)

completed Torchlight II with engineer. the last boss (Netherlord) was absolute badass. will try to repeat the same with outlander next.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2014)

sam said:


> completed Torchlight II with engineer. the last boss (Netherlord) was absolute badass. will try to repeat the same with outlander next.



You have legit ??
Please add me on Steam. I need to exchange a trading card, I have a duplicate.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Completed Castlevania LOS !
> Forgotten one battle was amazingly badass



total gameplay time?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2014)

about ~35 hours
The game will get extremely boring early and mid segments, shiz starts getting real when you face the third lord of shadow..
The DLC is even more fantastic, DLC cutscenes are anime like that gives it an awesome feel and the end boss = much badassery


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> about ~35 hours
> The game will get extremely boring early and mid segments, shiz starts getting real when you face the third lord of shadow..
> *The DLC is even more fantastic*, DLC cutscenes are anime like that gives it an awesome feel and the end boss = much badassery



which are the DLCs?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2014)

Returned to Uncharted 3 MP.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which are the DLCs?



Dont worry the PC version already comes with it


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 21, 2014)

Started Risen 3, halfway through the first Chapter. Liking the game. At least 200% better than Risen 2


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

Started DayZ on 19th Aug evening. Clocked 16 hrs .

Have to admit, even after being hardest game I ever played, I am addicted to it. Even after being an early access game, its still so bug free.

This will keep me busy for, I dunno, how much weeks/months.

- - - Updated - - -

And... this is the game map size comparison

*i.imgur.com/AOsmMra.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2014)

the 2nd map is DayZ map size???


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the 2nd map is DayZ map size???



Yea and its going to grow a bit more according to devs.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2014)

any comparision to gta V map size??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> any comparision to gta V map size??



There isnt any visual map comparison but data is available.

GTA5 = 126 km sq
DayZ = 255 km sq

And thats not all, DayZ doesnt even have any vehicles yet.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 21, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Continuing with stalker clear sky. I can't play this game without cheats .  Money cheats if anybody needs it *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaQ9vsL5vgc , this works tested.



You don't need cheats to complete the game..
For money I used to sell weapons and ammo to allies until they ran out of money, and you get plenty of them in the zone.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> There isnt any visual map comparison but data is available.
> 
> GTA5 = 126 km sq
> DayZ = 255 km sq
> ...


DayZ is like "State of Decay"?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> DayZ is like "State of Decay"?



SoD is a single player game. It has a story with linear gameplay.
DayZ on the other hand, is a MMO survival game. Its not even finished yet and still in top 3 games on steam. Go figure


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2014)

DayZ looks boring.... :/


----------



## Piyush (Aug 21, 2014)

abhidev said:


> DayZ looks boring.... :/



If you are a fan of corridor shooting genre (COD, BF) then yea, DayZ is not your cup of tea.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you are a fan of corridor shooting genre (COD, BF) then yea, DayZ is not your cup of tea.



corridor shooting  well yea when its hard to devote time for games...you stop caring about such games with long gameplay hours and upon that if the game has long hours of just roaming and scavenging and killing senseless zombies...then yes you are right, not my cup of tea


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2014)

abhidev said:


> corridor shooting  well yea when its hard to devote time for games...you stop caring about such games with long gameplay hours and upon that if the game has long hours of just roaming and scavenging and killing senseless zombies...then yes you are right, not my cup of tea



Same here man, I can hardly take out time these days. Im thats why cutting time of sleep 
I somehow will always manage to take out time for things I like, otherwise, I just dont do/like things half baked.

As for the game, I have died more than 20 times in 20 hrs of gameplay, i.e. 20+ times fresh start with no loot at all. 
Still going strong


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2014)

Yup DayZ is way too addictive. We spend all our time just searching for that last fresh Apple and water...but end up finding a bag where we can store supplies and so on 


In other news I got CIV 5 from the 2K sale, will start playing soon.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Same here man, I can hardly take out time these days. Im thats why cutting time of sleep
> I somehow will always manage to take out time for things I like, otherwise, I just dont do/like things half baked.
> 
> As for the game, I have died more than 20 times in 20 hrs of gameplay, i.e. 20+ times fresh start with no loot at all.
> Still going strong



all the best man!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> There isnt any visual map comparison but data is available.
> 
> GTA5 = 126 km sq
> DayZ = 255 km sq
> ...



what the heck... what are they trying to create?? 

they gotta realise we have to work to earn money


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 23, 2014)

I dropped Dark souls 2 , can't play with keyboard and mouse ( tats what all people are telling me) but as soon as i progressed somewhat further sm random guy with hacks invaded my game and all my equipment became useless , can't repair it also


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Finished with Batman : Arkham City
Though the main story is over, some side missions are still incomplete. 

Awesome game...definitely improved over the arkham asylum version. 

P.S : is it weird that i enjoyed playing catwoman more than batman ?? confused  ..she's so......  :

Next : either arkham origins or will start with assassin's creed series.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> There isnt any visual map comparison but data is available.
> 
> GTA5 = 126 km sq
> DayZ = 255 km sq
> ...


You know that the area in a game is relative, for a game like skyrim, in which you mostly walk or ride a horse, a small area will appear big as you traverse it, where as in a game like GTA the area will appear smaller as you can move about in Cars etc.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 27, 2014)

Started walking dead season 2 episode 5.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2014)

Playing Crysis Warhead.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 28, 2014)

Playing DAO again with 35+ Mods.


----------



## seamon (Aug 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Playing DAO again with 35+ Mods.



Meanwhile waiting for Inquisition here.....


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Meanwhile waiting for Inquisition here.....



Same here, and while doing that, progressing in Risen3 with a great pace, must say the game is surprisingly good, totally trouncing the previous one. Combat is unique, handcrafted world, enemies are strong, story is well compiled, loots good, fresh use of magic with gloves. Crafting/upgrades...lot of options, the overall situation of pirate islands, sea travels, environment and missions are much alluring. A good RPG, good work PB and Deep Silver.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 28, 2014)

^I've heard otherwise, and didn't bother playing it.

Currently playing Guacamelee! Great action 2D game. All 2D games I've recently played were puzzles, but this game is different, great artwork.

And of course Battlefield 4.


----------



## seamon (Aug 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Same here, and while doing that, progressing in Risen3 with a great pace, must say the game is surprisingly good, totally trouncing the previous one. Combat is unique, handcrafted world, enemies are strong, story is well compiled, loots good, fresh use of magic with gloves. Crafting/upgrades...lot of options, the overall situation of pirate islands, sea travels, environment and missions are much alluring. A good RPG, good work PB and Deep Silver.



waiting for Risen 3 SLI patch. 
Meanwhile Metro LL and Metro 2033 Redux maxed out.


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> waiting for Risen 3 SLI patch.
> *Meanwhile Metro LL and Metro 2033 Redux maxed out.*


I'm about to start 2033 Redux first.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm about to start 2033 Redux first.



what's your steam id?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> waiting for Risen 3 SLI patch.
> Meanwhile Metro LL and Metro 2033 Redux maxed out.



which gpu's u have??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> I dropped Dark souls 2 , can't play with keyboard and mouse ( tats what all people are telling me) but as soon as i progressed somewhat further sm random guy with hacks invaded my game and all my equipment became useless , can't repair it also



you mean online coop??


----------



## seamon (Aug 29, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what's your steam id?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



650m sli oc.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Darksiders : now on the level Hollows.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2014)

^One of the best action adv games ive ever played


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Surely and I'm getting a feeling this game is going to be long.


----------



## snap (Aug 29, 2014)

Borderlands 2 now started again with Zero the assassin and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] as the Siren


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2014)

^ boy you are getting your money's worth out of that game. 

- - - Updated - - -

^ boy you are getting your money's worth out of that game.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 9, 2014)

Completed Risen3

Started Dead Rising 3

--



Spoiler



DR3 took me to the edge of my patience, what I did to start this game is not only unbelievable but also is a milestone of desperate efforts backed with burning rage to run a game against all the odds when bought with money. Never did anything close to this for a game.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2014)

Completed *Murdered:Soul Suspect.*

The gameplay hours are very less..


----------



## snap (Sep 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ^ boy you are getting your money's worth out of that game.



Started yet again with new characters with gagan,me and anor


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 10, 2014)

Completed the original Far Cry , this was my 2nd play-through.  
I like the way how the game is long (over 20 missions) compared to modern fps games & is tough even on normal difficulty settings now that I've got used to regenerative health system.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Started playing saints row 3 and gta 4.
Goodbye world


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Started playing saints row 3 and gta 4.
> Goodbye world



in Y510p?

- - - Updated - - -

what settings?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Started Sniper Elite 3 few days back. Much better than Sniper Elite v2. 

Crysis 1 to come next.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> in Y510p?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> what settings?



Both games @ 1920x1080 with settings on High.
I ran the benchmark test on gta 4 and it gave around 58 fps.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2014)

Darksiders : The Black Throne.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 11, 2014)

Started dead rising 3, gameplay is fun 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/yOizwXX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eU76cI0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eYROmV0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nWfveVH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6rMgzUC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B24IKU3.jpg


----------



## seamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Started dead rising 3, gameplay is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what settings?


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> what settings?



Setting is low, i have a old pc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2014)

specs please ? id like to have an idea how ill run


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 12, 2014)

I will give you an idea, i run the game at 1920X1080, game quality 1080P, AA at FXAA, motion blur OFF, DoF On, Lod Full, An-isotropic Filter at 16X, rest all on highest settings. I get Minimum FPS 35, Maximum 55. Consider my GPU (780M OCed) as a GTX 760.


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

I am still downloading


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 12, 2014)

Finished Alan Wake and started Murdered: Soul Suspect.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> specs please ? id like to have an idea how ill run




Intel core 2 duo E7500 2.93 ghz, 4 gb ram ddr2, zotac geforce GT 520 2gb ddr3. Old but still works


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I will give you an idea, i run the game at 1920X1080, game quality 1080P, AA at FXAA, motion blur OFF, DoF On, Lod Full, An-isotropic Filter at 16X, rest all on highest settings. I get Minimum FPS 35, Maximum 55. Consider my GPU (780M OCed) as a GTX 760.



how? i thought the game is locked at 30fps


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2014)

Started L.A.Noire


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Started L.A.Noire



yeah..


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 15, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> how? i thought the game is locked at 30fps



You believe that? Shame on you. You're a PC gamer or not? "Locked at 30FPS" is a myth we debunk everyday 

do create a user.ini file in the same directory where the game exe is and put this line without quotes and save it
'gmpcr_unlock_frame_rate=True'


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Started L.A.Noire



incredibly boring and repetitive missions .. I quit after 3/4 completion


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

Playing Firefall, it's a mashup mmo of tribes ascend and warframe, procedurally generated gameplay, looks aren't great, but fun to play


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> incredibly boring and repetitive missions .. I quit after 3/4 completion



LOL I haven't found it that much boring but then I am not rushing it. I usually play only case in one day or even less.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> incredibly boring and repetitive missions .. I quit after 3/4 completion



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar110244_24.gif


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 16, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You believe that? Shame on you. You're a PC gamer or not? "Locked at 30FPS" is a myth we debunk everyday
> 
> do create a user.ini file in the same directory where the game exe is and put this line without quotes and save it
> 'gmpcr_unlock_frame_rate=True'



oh you're kitty is on fire calm down. people think post count, reps and such things makes you somewhat important on forums. okay i get it you have a lot of time to be here but have some manners. why do you have to say shame on you when all i did was ask a question. "wise old owl open you're eyes".


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> oh you're kitty is on fire calm down. people think post count, reps and such things makes you somewhat important on forums. okay i get it you have a lot of time to be here but have some manners. why do you have to say shame on you when all i did was ask a question. "wise old owl open you're eyes".



lol, he was just joking man....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You believe that? Shame on you. You're a PC gamer or not? "Locked at 30FPS" is a myth we debunk everyday
> 
> do create a user.ini file in the same directory where the game exe is and put this line without quotes and save it
> 'gmpcr_unlock_frame_rate=True'





HE-MAN said:


> oh you're kitty is on fire calm down. people think post count, reps and such things makes you somewhat important on forums. okay i get it you have a lot of time to be here but have some manners. why do you have to say shame on you when all i did was ask a question. "wise old owl open you're eyes".



See Sam... you have to use smileys a lot


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 16, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> oh *you're kitty is on fire calm down*. people think *post count, reps and such things makes you somewhat important on forums*. okay i get it you have a lot of time to be here but have some manners. why do you have to say shame on you when all i did was ask a question. "wise old owl open you're eyes".



Whoa! chill! guess you had a bad night with Skeletor. 

btw i was praising PC gaming, not you or me.

OT, i still dont how the bomb counter matters in DR3, i can see i have 4 hours left to leave the city before the plane drops it to blow the goddamn city up with us and zombies. I need more time, with all weapons and vehicles to explore


----------



## snap (Sep 19, 2014)

Started Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine, great game but i need 1 more partner in crime for it to be epic


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Whoa! chill! guess you had a bad night with Skeletor. *
> 
> btw i was praising PC gaming, not you or me.
> 
> OT, i still dont how the bomb counter matters in DR3, i can see i have 4 hours left to leave the city before the plane drops it to blow the goddamn city up with us and zombies. I need more time, with all weapons and vehicles to explore





i love this guy


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2014)

Man.. Ive been trying to complete a quest in Witcher 2 since 2 months now (every weekend) and still cant complete it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Man.. Ive been trying to complete a quest in Witcher 2 since 2 months now (every weekend) and still cant complete it.



which one?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Man.. Ive been trying to complete a quest in Witcher 2 since 2 months now (every weekend) and still cant complete it.



The walls have ears bug? 

The Walls Have Ears - The Witcher Wiki


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which one?



Dont remember the name. But I go into courtyard where there are 5 soldiers. 3 are normal, 1 have shield and 1 is heavily equipped (does that revolving sword attack and stuff).

- - - Updated - - -

this is the one
*witcher.wikia.com/wiki/To_the_Temple!


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dont remember the name. But I go into courtyard where there are 5 soldiers. 3 are normal, 1 have shield and 1 is heavily equipped (does that revolving sword attack and stuff).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yes and what is your problem? Why can not you finish it, I very well remember completing this without any glitch.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> yes and what is your problem? Why can not you finish it, I very well remember completing this without any glitch.



I am dying easily


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I am dying easily



I dont know how to warrant my success there, may be by informing that i have not played this game in its highest difficulty. May be you should complete other side quests, get more gears and Levels and come back.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 22, 2014)

Started Dead Rising 3 & Mass Effect 1 & 2...


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 30, 2014)

Started the vanishing of ethan carter , boring gameplay



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QgVOq9S.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2rBrLzc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wY3uoKg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BcWhziE.jpg


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 30, 2014)

Completed Mass Effect 1 & 2.
Started Mass Effect 3 (Imported ME2 Profile)...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 1, 2014)

Mass effect is awesome...  How many of your team survived the suicide mission


----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2014)

Started Payday 2


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 2, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Mass effect is awesome...  How many of your team survived the suicide mission



11 out of 12. Thane died.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 4, 2014)

Will start Skyrim soon for the 2nd time.   The first time I only used mods that changed visual, This time will try game play changing mods.

Right now I am searching & downloading some cool mods.  This is more fun than actually playing the game.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2014)

Completed my ps3 backlog. played, army of two 40th day, army of two dragons cartel, god of war ascension, bayonetta, beyond two souls, Metal gear solid 4, killzone 3, resistance trilogy.

Did 86 laps around nurburgring nordschleife in GT6 with different cars   fastest laptime : pagani zonda R 6:22 [max upgrades]


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2014)

Started Assassin's creed again. 
Nostalgic Altair...


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2014)

Started forza horizon 2


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> Started Assassin's creed again.
> Nostalgic Altair...




The first one ?    What did you think about it on your first playthrough ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The first one ?    What did you think about it on your first playthrough ?


When i was playing first, i don't have any idea on what AC series will become. I saw it as just another game like PoP, but i was wrong. 
That first leap of faith, was .. 

The only thing which i irritated/irritating in AC1 is lack of option for subtitles.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 9, 2014)

Started Alien Isolation. Gameplay is interesting but not scary. 


Spoiler



imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 12, 2014)

Started FarCry 3


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 12, 2014)

Since my pc is bulit have to finish many games. Watch Dogs, Dead Rising 3, Arkham Origins, Metro and LL Redux. Alien Isolation is incoming with Borderlands and PES pre-ordered. Never finished Borderlands 2 so might do that as well.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2014)

Started Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition with 30+ mods.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

anybody tried Final Fantasy XIII (PC) the iso is damn huge.....same as PS3


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2014)

Darksiders Completed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2014)

^How did you like the ending ?


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 16, 2014)

Completed The Wolf Among Us 
Must play


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2014)

has anyone tried the evil within yet?is it any good?


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 17, 2014)

Review of Evil within is good so must play but i won't because i am such a pussy. 

Currently playing Shadow of mordor, Inversion and downloading path of exile.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 18, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Review of Evil within is good so must play but i won't because i am such a pussy.
> 
> Currently playing Shadow of mordor, Inversion and downloading path of exile.



Are you liking shadow of mordor?Although its being touted as one of the best 3rd person action games of 2014,i found it to be pretty boring actually.The missions are very repetitive and there's virtually nothing to do in it other than going from point A to point b ,killing hordes of orcs who greatly outnumber the player on most occasions,thereby leading to his inevitable death and forcing him to restart the game from the last checkpoint and start the mission afresh.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 19, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Are you liking shadow of mordor?Although its being touted as one of the best 3rd person action games of 2014,i found it to be pretty boring actually.The missions are very repetitive and there's virtually nothing to do in it other than going from point A to point b ,killing hordes of orcs who greatly outnumber the player on most occasions,thereby leading to his inevitable death and forcing him to restart the game from the last checkpoint and start the mission afresh.



I play games just for the story most of the time. Graphic wise it's awesome and combat system is also like assassin creed or even better. I had expectation from this games which this game deliver. I give 8.5/10 for this game i still have to do lot of things as i just started this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Are you liking shadow of mordor?Although its being touted as one of the best 3rd person action games of 2014,i found it to be pretty boring actually.The missions are very repetitive and there's virtually nothing to do in it other than going from point A to point b ,killing hordes of orcs who greatly outnumber the player on most occasions,thereby leading to his inevitable death and forcing him to restart the game from the last checkpoint and start the mission afresh.



Gaming itself is repetitive if you look at it that way, every game feels repetitive after a while. But the way it is executed matters, and this game is great on that part. There are many ways of killing orcs and not just sword-fighting. And the story is good, nothing awe-inducing (like BioShock 1), but still this falls under games with good stories. I'm in agreement with the reviews of this game, it's one of the best games released this year. Only wish there were more Mordor fauna.

And, have you encountered Warchiefs yet?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2014)

Started Payday 2 several days ago....its awesome.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally started Mass Effect 2. 

I was holding off from playing it because the first one was so awesome and I didn't want to ruin that experience in case this one is not that good.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 21, 2014)

I may have but i haven't played it in a while so i cant really say for sure,and i wouldn't go so far as to call it one of the best games of this year.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2014)

Completed *Crysis 3 *again on a stretch, just to stress the GTX 970, awesome experience. 

*Shadow of Mordor *(maxed out at 74.3 FPS in 1080P ) --Killed all four Warchiefs, waiting for ratbag's next move.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 22, 2014)

Completed Watch Dogs and boy it was helluva experience. Even with its flaws, the game was purely enjoyable and i played continuous for 6 hrs as it gripped me in curiosity. Must play game 9/10 from me. Overall satisfied.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 22, 2014)

Started Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 24, 2014)

Finished Hero of the Kingdom. (Amazing game 9/10, it's only $2 on sale right now,  find my steam review here:Steam Community :: ACid DrinkeR :: Review for Hero of the Kingdom )

Started DMC4, the cutscenes and stuff was uber awesome but the game was slow paced and quite repititive. Got bored after an hour of gameplay and uninstalled.  

Starting Dear Esther.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 24, 2014)

You Guyz should try Path of Exile. Really having fun.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2014)

Except when you get to act 4 ands its just an unnnecessary grind
The game's act 4 is  equivalent to difficulty level of act 1 in  diablo 2.. thats why i really dislike this  game
- - - Updated - - -

IF you want 50 chaos orbs and a legendary white item tabula rasa, hit me up (my id is xXNerevarineXx)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2014)

Completed Shadow Fight 2 now eagerly waiting for Titan


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Except when you get to act 4 ands its just an unnnecessary grind
> The game's act 4 is  equivalent to difficulty level of act 1 in  diablo 2.. thats why i really dislike this  game
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> IF you want 50 chaos orbs and a legendary white item tabula rasa, hit me up (my id is xXNerevarineXx)



Tell me your steam id bro. I am at just at act 1 will see how it goes. Using Witch as main char for now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2014)

ohhhhh nvm, you play on steam, i played on garena path of exile.. because of lower ping :/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2014)

Playing the amazing spiderman 2 with my new xbox 360 controller on pc feels great


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 26, 2014)

Just completed dragon age origins, great game  worth every penny


----------



## seamon (Oct 26, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Just completed dragon age origins, great game  worth every penny



It was free a few days(even now?) back so yeah.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 26, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Just completed dragon age origins, great game  worth every penny



brace yourself, the sequel much dissapoint


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2014)

Re-Playing Rage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

Walking Dead Season 2 on Android

now on chapter 3


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Completed Shadow of Mordor*

Loved it!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2014)

Killed all the Warchiefs in *"Shadow of Mordor"*....awesome game!!!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just starting dishonored  for the first time . don't know how the game is . have high hope
Edit: played intro mission looks epic man . why did I miss this


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 2, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Just starting dishonored  for the first time . don't know how the game is . have high hope
> Edit: played intro mission looks epic man . why did I miss this



Just don't kill too many people.It will decide what ending you get.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sure will try to sneak past them . actually I killed lot of few people but now I will take care . thanks for the info.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Sure will try to sneak past them . actually I killed lot of few people but now I will take care . thanks for the info.



try completing the game without killing even a single person. not even the ones you need to assassinate


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2014)

Started Enslaved Odyssey of the West. Awesome game so far.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2014)

In anticipation of Far Cry 4, I am playing Far Cry 3 again this time using Ziggy's mod.    Highly recommend this mod if this is not your first time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 2, 2014)

Started the burial at sea DLC... The bioshock seasons pass is one awesome thing


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 2, 2014)

Playing Grid 1. Much better than Grid 2 or Autosport.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Playing Grid 1. Much better than Grid 2 or Autosport.



Aren't you the one who played a lot of F1 before ?
How does Grid 1  compares to NFS Shift 1/2 ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Aren't you the one who played a lot of F1 before ?
> How does Grid 1  compares to NFS Shift 1/2 ?



Grid 1 is better, I have played all Grid games and NFS games, by far Grid 1 is best.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2014)

Completed Walking Dead Season 2...
Excellent game


----------



## snap (Nov 2, 2014)

Started Sniper Elite 3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Aren't you the one who played a lot of F1 before ?
> How does Grid 1  compares to NFS Shift 1/2 ?



Yeah, thats me. Grid 1 is a LOT LOT LOT better than Shift or any racing game out there. It's the only game I feel to be comparable to F1 2013. On the other hand F1 2014 sucks.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Started Sniper Elite 3



Play it without any assist, at highest realism setting and while trying to kill as few enemy soldiers as possible. It's the most fun this way, trust me.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 3, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] &  [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]  - Thanks, I haven't played any F1 games yet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @gameranand  &   @harshilsharma63   - Thanks, I haven't played any F1 games yet.



Try F1 2013. Do not play F1 2014. It'll take time before you can even be even within 10 seconds of other opponent but once you do (it took my about 180 laps) you'll just love the feeling of braking hard into the first corner and blocking opponent's line while you struggle to prevent wheelspin on a soaking wet track.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try F1 2013. Do not play F1 2014. It'll take time before you can even be even within 10 seconds of other opponent but once you do (it took my about 180 laps) you'll just love the feeling of braking hard into the first corner and blocking opponent's line while you struggle to prevent wheelspin on a soaking wet track.



Thanks for the suggestion.      But for now I don't think I am into driving for so many laps,  may be some day later if it interests me.  I'm sure I'll check out Grid before that. 

Right now I am playing Far Cry 3, Mass Effect 2 & Skyrim,   These will get quite some time to complete


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.      But for now I don't think I am into driving for so many laps,  may be some day later if it interests me.  I'm sure I'll check out Grid before that.
> 
> Right now I am playing Far Cry 3, Mass Effect 2 & Skyrim,   These will get quite some time to complete



Yeah, even the races will be of 12-17 laps at minimum at 25% duration. 100% duration races are 45-55 laps each.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2014)

Been playing Borderlands pre sequel for a while now.
I can;t figure out what level I have reached.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Been playing Borderlands pre sequel for a while now.
> I can;t figure out what level I have reached.



bottom center part of screen same as BL2.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 4, 2014)

Completed Metro 2033,pretty good game with an engrossing story and immersive atmosphere.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2014)

Gone through Rage for almost 14 Hours ... though at the begining the game kinda felt boring but it's getting a little interesting now.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 4, 2014)

Started The Evil Within. Getting very low fps. BTW game is not at all scary. Using trainer to play this game, everything unlimited .


----------



## seamon (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone started Advanced  Warfare yet?


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

Completed Rage with DLC. The game just got finished when it was getting interesting. Too short campaign story for a wanna be CRPG game like this.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Anyone started Advanced  Warfare yet?



Call of Duty Advanced Warfare VGA graphics performance benchmark review - Article - Guide - Review

Seems the game runs cheesy smooth, very well optimized for PC

yoo hoo cant wait to download


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Call of Duty Advanced Warfare VGA graphics performance benchmark review - Article - Guide - Review
> 
> Seems the game runs cheesy smooth, very well optimized for PC
> 
> yoo hoo cant wait to download



Downloading.... Too damn big.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Started The Evil Within. Getting very low fps. BTW game is not at all scary. Using trainer to play this game, everything unlimited .



Demo ?


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Started The Evil Within. Getting very low fps. BTW game is not at all scary. Using trainer to play this game, everything unlimited .


Lol. I think a trainer takes away the horror in most horror games. Horror is very delicate and once you start feeling invincible, the game stops being scary. Has happened with me a few times


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> Completed Rage with DLC. The game just got finished when it was getting interesting. Too short campaign story for a wanna be CRPG game like this.



same here. was expecting a big boss fight on the final mission but it just ended abruptly with no proper end achievement. really disappointing.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Started The Evil Within. Getting very low fps. BTW game is not at all scary. Using trainer to play this game, everything unlimited .


This reminds me of my experience with Doom 3. I used god mode trainer. But by using that, the enemy boss was given god mode perk as well. So we both were fighting each other with god mode ON. Good times


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Downloading COD AW! Bloody game is 47 GB!


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Downloading COD AW! Bloody game is 47 GB!



15 GB remaining here. BWAHAHAHA


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> 15 GB remaining here. BWAHAHAHA


43 GB remaining. Love you BSNL


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> 43 GB remaining. Love you BSNL



I am on BSNL too, 2799 plan.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 8, 2014)

Alan wake : episode 1 completed .
Edit: episode 2 done too 
Want to  finish the game soon


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2014)

How long is the single player campaign of COD AW ? BTW, currently playing and enjoying Borderlands The Pre Sequel.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> How long is the single player campaign of COD AW ? BTW, currently playing and enjoying Borderlands The Pre Sequel.



care to join us on Hamachi?? a bunch of us play it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> care to join us on Hamachi?? a bunch of us play it.



Do you have a guide how to play pre-seq using hamachi? BTW this time i was bit disappointing and did not buy the original game. I will buy in January anyway though. Right now i have an ahem copy


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

Thinking of downloading the game, maybe [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] can join too 

which lvl's you guys on? should i join in the next playthrough?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Thinking of downloading the game, maybe [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] can join too
> 
> which lvl's you guys on? should i join in the next playthrough?



i am at level 20, i have like 12 orange weapons to spare, but i dunno how to use that hamachi thing


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Thinking of downloading the game, maybe [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] can join too
> 
> which lvl's you guys on? should i join in the next playthrough?



yes we can catch up quickly.. but hamachi thing might be strange for me too, not able to ping everyone


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  come online on steam, have few questions about blps and [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]  i think i don't have you on steam, add me : TheVenerable


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Do you have a guide how to play pre-seq using hamachi? BTW this time i was bit disappointing and did not buy the original game. I will buy in January anyway though. Right now i have an ahem copy



PMed you.



snap said:


> Thinking of downloading the game, maybe [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] can join too
> 
> which lvl's you guys on? should i join in the next playthrough?



Yes. please dl the game and join us. its a shame that only 4 guys can play it, but it sure ly is a lot of fun. 



sam_738844 said:


> i am at level 20, i have like 12 orange weapons to spare, but i dunno how to use that hamachi thing



me and a few other guys were already at 21 when i last played 1 week back. i'd be the least ranked ATM.. 



Anorion said:


> yes we can catch up quickly.. but hamachi thing might be strange for me too, not able to ping everyone



atleast try it out. all of us have very connectivity over Hamachi for this game. 



snap said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  come online on steam, have few questions about blps and [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]  i think i don't have you on steam, add me : TheVenerable



add me too. i'll be on his friendlist by the name *ancient_Mariner*


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] i already have you in my friend list, but you are offline currently


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

Yep. in office. cant come online. 

i'll come from tomorrow. what level are you guys at now??


----------



## snap (Nov 9, 2014)

Currently downloading, ETA 3hours 

- - - Updated - - -

OT: how is tunngle compared to hamachi? it seems much more easier to use and convenient


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2014)

Completed Borderlands : Pre-sequel with anirban, nomad and gagan kumar in normal mode. 

Raid Boss-- First run--> Fun
                     Second run --> oh god why!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Completed Borderlands : Pre-sequel with anirban, nomad and gagan kumar in normal mode.
> 
> Raid Boss-- First run--> Fun
> Second run --> oh god why!



try solo. systems purge + moonshot to the face = super fast kill.

btw he shall return you the favor in TVHM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

Resumed Euro Truck Simulator 2 after the update


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Completed Borderlands : Pre-sequel with anirban, nomad and gagan kumar in normal mode.
> 
> Raid Boss-- First run--> Fun
> Second run --> oh god why!



main story mission was too short.. and side missions are too frivolous. 

i am getting a feeling to play Borderlands 2 again. this time in Coop.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

^there will be DLCs
Im up for Borderlands 2 coop. Lets mosh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2014)

^We buy the GOTY together ! the presequel GOTY


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^there will be DLCs
> Im up for Borderlands 2 coop. Lets mosh.



lemme put it on DL. 

yep .. already waiting for the DLCs 



Nerevarine said:


> ^We buy the GOTY together ! the presequel GOTY



 honest jack


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2014)

Played few rounds of insurgency and I think I am gonna enjoy the game in future too. Played checkpoint mode as sniper and had k:d ratio 7:6 
Will have to learn the game first 
A good game IMO


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2014)

Status report on Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel; currently on 2nd playthrough with lvl 40 athena on TVHM, doing all side missions


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2014)

snap said:


> Status report on Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel; currently on 2nd playthrough with lvl 40 athena on TVHM, doing all side missions



dayum.. 

you crossed my rank...

imma gonna join tomorrow onwards.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I am midway In Mass Effect 2, So far ME2 feels a repetitive.  ME1 was too good in comparison.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2014)

ME2 is really explosive in the end, your mind will be racing.. WTF do i do, wtf do i do!!


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 17, 2014)

Started leveling on my 1st character in WoW after Warlords of Draenor update. Got to 92 in 2 days


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybody played .kkriegger 
its the worlds smallest FPS game (only 95KB) 

we can share in Floppy Disk also 


Spoiler



..but Floopy drive is dead....
R.i.P


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2014)

Played it back on 2006 maybe. It's nice of you to mention it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Played it back on 2006 maybe. It's nice of you to mention it.



I knew about it at that time but my machine was too low to play it
remembered it yesterday (played for a while)...reminds of of Serious Sam

.kkrieger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it was released in 2004


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

Making serious progress on Euro Truck Simulator 2. Reached level 20 and also got 2nd garage.


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I knew about it at that time but my machine was too low to play it
> remembered it yesterday (played for a while)...reminds of of Serious Sam
> 
> .kkrieger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


TFS. It's marvelous..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2014)

Completed Enslaved Odyssey to the West. Very nice game, good story, combat, and characters in the game.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

Paused Diablo III till season 2
modding Skyrim


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2014)

Started Darkness 2.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

Completed COD Advanced Warfare campaign. Best Looking COD till date. MP can be fun.

Started Far Cry 4


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 19, 2014)

Starting Borderlands 2. 

been a long time since i played it through, so will play legitly, without any save game modification. 

Poeple are welcome to join me on Steam for coop. 



Spoiler



game patched to latest updates. 



I will be playing BLTPS also, TVHM mode.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

Playing Mojo Rampage with Aniketdawn nearly every day.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Starting Borderlands 2.
> 
> been a long time since i played it through, so will play legitly, without any save game modification.
> 
> ...



I have it on PS3


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

Skyrim 
Level 9 Nord. On my way to greybeards. Along with Frostfall mod, its really hard to continue the journey just like that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2014)

Started playing Assassins Creed:Unity & FarCry 4...


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Started playing Assassins Creed:Unity & FarCry 4...


How AC:U when compared to previous titles?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh my...Assassin Creed has a good series now


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Currently playing kerbal space program, studied orbiting


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

Finished Borderlands Pre Sequel, thanks to [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]


----------



## snap (Nov 21, 2014)

Finished Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! in True Vault Hunter Mode with [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2014)

demmit u two, i was hoping youd wait till goty was released


----------



## Alok (Nov 21, 2014)

Finished Child of Light 3rd time. This game must have a sequel.


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2014)

1000 hours, 731 games, 54.05% winrate in DotA 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Making solid progress in ETS2. Many new trucks etc


snap said:


> 1000 hours, 731 games, 54.05% winrate in DotA 2



This will decrease soon for you.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2014)

Playing Real Racing 3 on Moto G 2014. Does anyone play this game, we can complete in multiplayer?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Playing Real Racing 3 on Moto G 2014. Does anyone play this game, we can complete in multiplayer?


I used to play this game a year back or so and rather enjoyed it. Sadly gave up playing long back as it seemed progress was difficult without using microtransactions.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I used to play this game a year back or so and rather enjoyed it. Sadly gave up playing long back as it seemed progress was difficult without using microtransactions.



Use "Lucky Patcher". I have > 50,000,000,000 cash and > 30,000 gold. The best thing is that it's still equally fun as the driving challenge persists.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2014)

snap said:


> 1000 hours, 731 games, 54.05% winrate in DotA 2


I envy you, you got all the support from good guys like us . So better win rate 

- - - Updated - - -

Level 30 on rouge-mage in Skyrim. Making my way up steadily.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Use "Lucky Patcher". I have > 50,000,000,000 cash and > 30,000 gold. The best thing is that it's still equally fun as the driving challenge persists.


Hmm but the fun of the economy will be lost in the game. Somehow made my company profitable. 


Piyush said:


> I envy you, you got all the support from good guys like us . So better win rate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Level 30 on rouge-mage in Skyrim. Making my way up steadily.


You should see him try to play support. I almost abandoned when he played Oracle. No wards or anything the whole game. During team fights he used ulti on himself rather then the farmed carry.


----------



## snap (Nov 30, 2014)

Started Saint's Row 4 also on the fourth playthrough in Borderlands pre-sequel with Jack the doppelganger


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2014)

Started This War of Mine, awesome indie developer


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

Escape Dead Island. 
So far So good, but a bit bland.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2014)

Playing Grid 2 and started the WSR. Although not as good as the first game it's kinda fun drifting adding mindlessly like this.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Started This War of Mine, awesome indie developer




Same , nice concept and haunted music . I always love this type of survival game .


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Started This War of Mine, awesome indie developer


Is this like Deadlight?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2014)

Started Castlevania Lord of Shadows Ultimate Edition after the autumn sales. And man this game is awesome.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

Reached chapter 7 - Borderlands The Pre Sequel.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

Now playing: The Wolf Among Us (Android) on chapter 2 (this game is crime/detective/suspense)



gameranand said:


> Started Castlevania Lord of Shadows Ultimate Edition after the autumn sales. And man this game is awesome.



Yup!!! and the new fighting skills and Cutscenes + graphics is marvellous (pure HD eye candy)


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

^^ Yeah story is gripping. And boss fights...man dem boss fights. Konami knows what excites the gamers.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 6, 2014)

Completed Mass Effect 2.   

Good game but nowhere as good as the 1st.  Shepard is an awesome character.
I didn't like the fact that many of the main missions were recruitment missions. It then just didn't feel like a connected story.  
But still the game was enjoyable, A break from ME for now, then will try and play the 3rd.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

Completed Asia series in Grid 2.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2014)

Paused Far cry 4 and Started Fallout 3. Wow why didn't i played this awesome game earlier. It was crashing before but found the way to make it work.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2014)

Started playing Far Cry 4 & Dragon Age :Inquisition....


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2014)

The Wolf Among Us Chapter 3
FarCry4 Chapter 2


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 16, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> Paused Far cry 4 and Started Fallout 3. Wow why didn't i played this awesome game earlier. It was crashing before but found the way to make it work.



yeah. fallout is that kind of game. 

beats a$$ of every other AAA game out there.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2014)

Started Playing Insurgency with friends in co-op.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 16, 2014)

Completed The Crew "Crap Game", started Dragon Age Inquisition "highly addictive"


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Completed The Crew "Crap Game", started Dragon Age Inquisition "highly addictive"



Was thinking of getting The Crew but hearing negatives reviews everywhere D:


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2014)

Finished Tales from the Borderlands
It's ok, not as good as BL series because its not Memelands the Memequel
but still it's pretty refreshing to play in the Borderlands universe without being a Vault Hunter. You never really appreciate how cool the Vault Hunters are till you watch them in action as a regular dweeb on Pandora. 
cannot wait for the other episodes


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2014)

Yesterday was going through my old DVD games collection and found Tomb Raider Legend...so installed and started playing it.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 19, 2014)

Playing Witcher 2 and loving it. Hyped for Witcher 3! 

Also playing GRID: Autosport with my new XBox One controller.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2014)

Guys, is it necessary to play previous series of Fallout, before playing Fallout 3, to understand the storyline?


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Guys, is it necessary to play previous series of Fallout, before playing Fallout 3, to understand the storyline?


No, it helps but not required.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2014)

Started Scribblenauts Unlimited several days ago.


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2014)

Finished Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Boss Fight in Kazakhstan level

Graphics is excellent for a 2006 game and also the cutscenes...
I loved the Ducati riding 



Spoiler



Tomb Raider Legend


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

Almost finished Borderlands the pre-sequel. Having fun with Train simulator 2015.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2014)

Boss Fight: Amanda in TR Legend.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> Almost finished *Borderlands the pre-sequel*. Having fun with Train simulator 2015.



you play alone??

let me know if you want to play on hamachi..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2014)

Completed TR:Legend

Started SHANK....awesome game by EA


----------



## Piyush (Dec 26, 2014)

Started Prison Architect. It seems fun.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 26, 2014)

Finished FC4


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally completed nfs underground 2 after playing for almost 8years


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2014)

playing This War of Mine.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2014)

In Chapter 6 of Alien Isolation. Was scary but now pretty funny  

Alien AI is pretty random. You are in for a surprise if you like the feel of scripted AIs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2014)

Completed Shank....last boss fight was tough took more time to beat


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 29, 2014)

started dark souls 2.. tried playing it with a mouse. kept dying . moved to keyboard oly controls.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

move to gamepad and you will thank me later 
Dark souls is meant to be plaayed with a controller


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> move to gamepad and you will thank me later
> Dark souls is meant to be plaayed with a controller


Hoping to buy a good quality gamepad soon. Until then my old Logitech keyboard has to do.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2014)

Dark Souls ? Get your controller.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2015)

Started playing Deadlight. Jump, climb and running animation seem pretty similar to the original Prince of Persia. Also like the Casette loading animation, which is similar to the loading animation in the Guardians of the Galaxy game for mobile devices.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2015)

Enjoying Insurgency multiplayer. It's the FPS military shooter I always wanted.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Enjoying Insurgency multiplayer. It's the FPS military shooter I always wanted.



the ai is crazy real life type though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the ai is crazy real life type though.



Play PvP multiplayer.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Play PvP multiplayer.



we do.. 

join us.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2015)

DA:I
Level 18
Dragons killed 3

Awesome feel 11/10


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Started skyrim and assassin's Creed 3 on my new rig. I know I am late to the party but the games run awesome


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2015)

playing Hearthstone ranked mode. Its so fun till I meet some bad people with overwhelming cards. Very well designed.

Playing MGS GZ & peace walker also.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2015)

Finished *'The war of mine'* really good game


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2015)

abhidev said:


> Finished *'The war of mine'* really good game



how many survived ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> how many survived ?



everyone survived...but one ran away


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2015)

Farcry 4, stopped playing at "Dont Look Down" mission due to work, haven't started playing it again


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2015)

Spec Ops : The Line - Chapter 14: The Bridge

Finest TPS with Co-Op i've ever played.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just Finished Far Cry 3. awesome game. How is blood dragon DLC . shall i Get it ? is it any good like FC3 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2015)

^Pretty similar gameplay, old retro style story (basically nonexistent by today's standards), good music and lots  of purple.. 
you can get it for free if you collect enough points in Raptr I think


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh. Thanks then . I will pass for now. Later I will get from good deal . thanks


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Finished Far cry 4 and started Dragon age Inquisition with XBox360 controller. Loving it!


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally started csgo, played a couple of rounds, was fun..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2015)

completed Metro 2033 Redux on Spartan mode and immediately restarted on Survival mode. Now almost all lockers and boxes are empty.

also started Tales from the Borderlands. Loving the story.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2015)

Started *Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY*. Actually had completed it thrice already but wanted to complete it on steam too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2015)

Rapid expansion in Euro Truck Sim 2. Have 10 trucks now 



Pasapa said:


> Finally started csgo, played a couple of rounds, was fun..


  [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION]
Watch some tutorial vids here: TheWarOwl on Youtube(watch the vids where he teaches how to control the guns and economy etc) 

Great for learning basics of the game.

Also check our discussion thread here *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/173647-cs-go-4.html


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 22, 2015)

Paused DA:I and started Wolfenstein: The New Order.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 22, 2015)

i am playing candy crush 536 lvl


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Finished batman arkham origins and gta 4!! I am Planning to start playing prototype.  has anyone played it?  good or bad??


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Finished batman arkham origins and gta 4!! I am Planning to start playing prototype.  has anyone played it?  good or bad??


It's one of the many games i enjoyed playing. You're literally a superhero in the open city, but with gory powers.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Finished batman arkham origins and gta 4!! I am Planning to start playing prototype.  has anyone played it?  good or bad??



Worth try once. Later becomes boring.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 23, 2015)

Been playing The Evil Within these days.  I'm not really enjoying this style of game play.  I thought it'd be like F.E.A.R which I loved but its nothing like that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> Worth try once. Later becomes boring.



I hate prototype for it's repetitive gameplay.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah that is why I call it boring.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 23, 2015)

Trying out Spelunky and Vagante


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Finished batman arkham origins and gta 4!! I am Planning to start playing prototype.  has anyone played it?  good or bad??



skip it. bad.

Going to leave deadlight midway. Like the story and gfx, but the controls really suck, which is a deal breaker for a puzzle platformer.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> It's one of the many games i enjoyed playing. You're literally a superhero in the open city, but with gory powers.



the first 2 hrs will be really fun.. after that u wont find anything new to do .


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I found the prototype to be initially awesome..The plot was gripping and i enjoyed the game..The control mechanism of the character was slightly bothering me though...
10 hours later... 
Started getting bored a bit because i didn't find anything new..will explore some more before deciding whether to leave it or not...

My next game would most probably be : Dishonored ( Dishonored - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )...looks good 

P.S : I liked killing people in Prototype..should i be worried ??


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 24, 2015)

Finished The Evil Within today.

Must play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I found the prototype to be initially awesome..The plot was gripping and i enjoyed the game..The control mechanism of the character was slightly bothering me though...
> 10 hours later...
> Started getting bored a bit because i didn't find anything new..will explore some more before deciding whether to leave it or not...
> 
> ...



Dishonored is amazing, the amount of creative level design in the game is too OP


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

Anybody playing [h=1]Saints Row: Gat out of Hell[/h]?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2015)

Though the gameplay gets repetitive in both Prototype and Prototype 2, the story is good. The ending in the Prototype 2 sucks. 



Spoiler



Mercer had the upper hand most times still can't kill Heller 



Completed *Deadpool*. Man he can break the 4th wall.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

In Prototype, they unwantedly made Mercer as an antagonist.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Though the gameplay gets repetitive in both Prototype and Prototype 2, the story is good. The ending in the Prototype 2 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes he does!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dishonored is amazing, the amount of creative level design in the game is too OP



True. The possibilities for completing a level are numerous.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2015)

Started fromm the bottom now we here - Imgur


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2015)

Finished Ace Combat Assault Horizon, nice game, much more exciting that HAWX Series. They didn't release any other games for PC though.

Next up, FC4.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Completed mgs ground zeroes. Really short. But I got an E. I suck at stealth . But the cutscenes at the end were awesome.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> Started fromm the bottom now we here - Imgur



we should have a reddit thread...

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Finished Ace Combat Assault Horizon, nice game, much more exciting that HAWX Series. They didn't release any other games for PC though.
> 
> Next up, FC4.



that was one flight sim i really enjoyed. 

i cant fly jets for $hit. i suck at bf3 jets.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> we should have a reddit thread...


How'll that work?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

tkin said:


> Finished Ace Combat Assault Horizon, nice game, much more exciting that HAWX Series. They didn't release any other games for PC though.
> 
> Next up, FC4.



Oh man, the glory days of PC gaming. Ace Combat totally kicked HAWX's ass. It's a shame only one game got released for PC. Piracy?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 27, 2015)

playing warframe for a while now. they made it fun, the in game voice telling you to do stuff and sending you on missions is also the community manager in meatspace. everything in the game can be grinded through, but the premium currency purchases really saves you a lot of time and effort. Levels and gear don't matter that much, actually not at all, you can keep different gear combos to have a loadout at a particular level, which is useful in some scenarios, like pvp. So you can go from high level pvp to lower level pvp by changing your loadout. It's not open world, but instanced, though it does not feel like that, with alerts and missions constantly, this is an evolving game with regular events and it is still in Beta. There were considerable changes over the past year, so yes, this game is getting better all the time. One slightly broken thing is that there are no game servers, and everything is p2p. But found a good guild, and also a bunch of local players, so this is turning out to be a lot of fun, although I expect to wind up the game after going through a few frames/weaps instead of all of them.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2015)

tkin said:


> Finished Ace Combat Assault Horizon, nice game, much more exciting that HAWX Series. They didn't release any other games for PC though.
> 
> Next up, FC4.



Yeah awesome game. Completed it long back then bought it when got on sale. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh man, the glory days of PC gaming. Ace Combat totally kicked HAWX's ass. It's a shame only one game got released for PC. Piracy?



Which Next Ace Combat game released on consoles after this one ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah awesome game. Completed it long back then bought it when got on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Next Ace Combat game released on consoles after this one ??



Ace Combat Infinity was released for PS3. Check here - Ace Combat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2015)

Resumed playing Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Ace Combat Infinity was released for PS3. Check here - Ace Combat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh OK. Lets hope they port it to PC as well.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2015)

completed Sniper Elite V2. Picking off enemy sniper was fun.

killing nazis in Wolfenstein New Order. one of the best linear shooter. game is long.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2015)

sam said:


> completed Sniper Elite V2. Picking off enemy sniper was fun.
> 
> killing nazis in Wolfenstein New Order. one of the best linear shooter. game is long.



Try Sniper Elite 3 immediately. It's bigger, better and more strategic than V2. You'll love it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 28, 2015)

Finished Wolfenstein New Order and going to resume DA:I.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try Sniper Elite 3 immediately. It's bigger, better and more strategic than V2. You'll love it.



already completed it. SE3 is lot easy. v2 got all those "hold your position" against enemy waves kind of objectives that just doesn't fit in place.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2015)

Started Dragonage: Inquisition ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

CLOS 2: 
Chapter 05: Carmila's Lair


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

Started Crash Time II. Controls are arcade, but the missions are not easy. So, fun title so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

*Completed Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2*
Awesome game with awesome story and marvelous graphics 


Started *Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition*
this game is superb though graphics is not excellent (cell-shaded but lower than other cell-shaded games).
Gigolo mission is too hot to handle


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2015)

Playing Just Cause 2 with mods. 
Booming everything and everyone


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

Completed Killer is Dead

Started  *Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z *


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Completed Far Cry 4...
(All Main/Side Missions)

Gameplay Time: 7days/7hours daily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Completed Far Cry 4...
> (All Main/Side Missions)



gameplay time ?


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Killer is Dead
> 
> Started  *Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z *


1. Is this the first Ninja Gaiden game for PC?
2. Can this be played with Kb/M?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> 1. Is this the first Ninja Gaiden game for PC?
> 2. Can this be played with Kb/M?



1.Yes
2.I am playing it with Keyboard but its best with Controller

The Game is very short only 6 Levels but graphics, gameplay & Boss Fights is awesome


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 13, 2015)

Started with Heros of the Storm, the game is surprisingly fun  .
Got one hero, Valla, basicly a demon hunter from Diablo to level 5 on the first day


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> 1.Yes
> 2.I am playing it with Keyboard but its best with Controller
> 
> The Game is very short only 6 Levels but graphics, gameplay & Boss Fights is awesome


Thanks. Will try this weekend


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

completed Boderlands 2. It got boring in the end 



Spoiler



after killing Angel


 so used trainers to complete the game.

My 560Ti is coming next week, so real gaming will start after that!


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> completed Boderlands 2. It got boring in the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Co-op is fun. me and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] played like 100 hours Co-op, tried different characters


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

snap said:


> Co-op is fun. me and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] played like 100 hours Co-op, tried different characters



I told ano to host but he was busy with warframe and I cant host because i use 3G ;-;

wanna play co-op sometime? I'm level 50(actually was level 25) thanks to the trainer xD


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

we kept missing each other!
and my hosting is not that great either...
I got a kickass level 50 Maya too


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> we kept missing each other!
> and my hosting is not that great either...
> I got a kickass level 50 Maya too



lv69 maya  and the best place to try co-op is Magic Circle of Slaughter (TTAODK DLC's arena), specially the replayable badass round.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2015)

Started 3 games together.

*Mass Effect 2:* This is continuation of my earlier playthrough, I'd decided to play each mass effect game twice including dlcs and carry the saves all the way till ME3, ME was completed last year, ME2 is almost completed for the first playthrough.

*Far Cry 4:* I spend most time on this now, after the latest patch the game has become very fluid and finally the memory leak is gone. I still can't maintain 60fps always in Ultra, but its pretty much playable now.

*Hitman - Absolution: * Love the way this is going, good stealth based game, but nowhere near Splinter Cell Chaos Theory yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]   [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]   [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]

I left Borderlands after my Axton got ~ level 55. Completed 2 playthrughs with friends(the vault hunter and UHVM). One of the most fun to be had when playing with 3 friends.

Here are  vids of me and my friend playing:
[YOUTUBE]4vYrxper8cw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Mx-CIeoMqO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I told ano to host but he was busy with warframe and I cant host because i use 3G ;-;
> 
> wanna play co-op sometime? I'm level 50(actually was level 25) thanks to the trainer xD



Sure, most of my chars capped at lvl 50 tho cause no dlc D:


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2015)

I remember I used to play Borderlands with some members of this forum. Long long ago. It was such fun.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> I remember I used to play Borderlands with some members of this forum. Long long ago. It was such fun.



It was me and  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
But only Borderland 2 though


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2015)

Piyush said:


> It was me and  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> But only Borderland 2 though



Fun times. Any other games ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> *Far Cry 4:* I spend most time on this now, after the latest patch the game has become very fluid and finally the memory leak is gone. I still can't maintain 60fps always in Ultra, but its pretty much playable now.



which version u r on ?


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 13, 2015)

Started dying light. Awesome game. 9/10.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Fun times. Any other games ?


Couldnt think of anything which comes as close as borderlands in terms of replaybility and fun. I dont like Zombie shooters.

Then other games are strategy games or  Isometric view RPG like Torchlight


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> It was me and  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> But only Borderland 2 though


Yeah, I remember, such a long time back. Those were fun days 

BSNL issues and all. Now I have much better internet though.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> which version u r on ?


Not sure, its the latest patch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2015)

Playing most CSGO these days. BL2 co-op days were great 


Reloaded said:


> *Started* dying light. Awesome game. 9/10.


errr you just started and it's already a 9/10? ok...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2015)

Completed *Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z*

Yaiba vs Ryu Hayabusa fight was Awesome 
also the Final Boss is really funny in dialogues and gameplay


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Couldnt think of anything which comes as close as borderlands in terms of replaybility and fun. I dont like Zombie shooters.
> 
> Then other games are strategy games or  Isometric view RPG like Torchlight





tkin said:


> Yeah, I remember, such a long time back. Those were fun days
> 
> BSNL issues and all. Now I have much better internet though.



Let's plan to start with Dying Light. On pre-order 999 bucks from flipkart. It's zombie game but got very high rating and parkour style too.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Playing most CSGO these days. BL2 co-op days were great
> 
> errr you just started and it's already a 9/10? ok...



I would give it 10/10 its that good, and zombie games are my favorite. Try it yourself its different from other zombie games.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Let's plan to start with Dying Light. On pre-order 999 bucks from flipkart. It's zombie game but got very high rating and parkour style too.



Will see the gameplay videos. The only zombie game Im playing/ can play right now is DayZ and that too because its open world sandbox, so many possibilities to run away and hide from them.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2015)

Either going to start Resident Evil HD remastered or Dying light. Can't decide which one to start first


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

Started Skyrim:LE  ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Either going to start Resident Evil HD remastered or *Dying light*. Can't decide which one to start first



this


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Either going to start Resident Evil HD remastered or Dying light. Can't decide which one to start first



One is $20 and other one is $60. I will vote for Resident Evil HD.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Either going to start Resident Evil HD remastered or Dying light. Can't decide which one to start first



Tried both recently but liked neither.RE HD remastered's fixed camera angles were really irksome and because of this playing the game becomes an exercise in frustration for those who aren't accustomed to that sort of thing,also dying light was hyped to death but failed to live upto expectations(atleast for me,that is).The pc version of this game is plagued by performance issues and exhibits a great deal of lagginess and slowdowns on my system even at medium settings.Despite that,i tried playing the first few levels of the sp campaign but found them to be somewhat dull and repetitive-also the combat is rather clunky and frustrating and enemies tend to overpower and defeat you too often unless you tread very carefully.The weapons that are available in the first few levels are limited to pipes,wrenches etc and they tend to get damaged or break completely after using them a couple of times and so one has to be constantly on the lookout for repairing tools or alternate weapons that are more durable than the existing ones,which feels like too much of a hassle and is really annoying to say the least.I don't understand why this game has received such high ratings from most gamers-i for one,didn't like it at all.

I also had the opportunity to check out aliens isolation-its a superb survival horror title that really does justice to the aliens franchise and is definitely worth playing.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> I would give it 10/10 its that good, and zombie games are my favorite. Try it yourself its different from other zombie games.



I haven't played any zombie game yet,  What's the best game zombie out there ? 

I'd prefer it not to be survival horror where you have to struggle for ammo/resources.    It'd be nice if the game is relatively easy (like Far Cry / Crysis games ).


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 16, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I haven't played any zombie game yet,  What's the best game zombie out there ?
> 
> I'd prefer it not to be survival horror where you have to struggle for ammo/resources.    It'd be nice if the game is relatively easy (like Far Cry / Crysis games ).



Dead rising 3 , Dead Island, Dead Island Riptide - these are some good games i remember.
I use trainer/cheats , its fun to play that way.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I haven't played any zombie game yet,  What's the best game zombie out there ?
> 
> I'd prefer it not to be survival horror where you have to struggle for ammo/resources.    It'd be nice if the game is relatively easy (like Far Cry / Crysis games ).


Have you played "The Walking Dead"?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Dead rising 3 , Dead Island, Dead Island Riptide - these are some good games i remember.
> I use trainer/cheats , its fun to play that way.



Thanks. I'll check those out.
I've used trainers for some games as well & I am fine with it unless they take the fun out of the game.




Flash said:


> Have you played "The Walking Dead"?



No.  I never really bothered about zombie games till I saw the 12 minute video of Dying Light  & was really impressed by the way it looks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> No.  I never really bothered about zombie games till I saw the 12 minute video of Dying Light  & was really impressed by the way it looks.


Walking Dead is a GOTY and a must must play survival game with amazing story


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2015)

Mass Effect 3.

goddamn.. i dont know how i missed this series all these years.


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2015)

Started World of  Warcraft SE
Resumed Diablo iii for season 2


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey welcome to WoW


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Mass Effect 3.
> 
> goddamn.. i dont know how i missed this series all these years.



I hope you started from ME1.


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey welcome to WoW



Are you premium player ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> Are you premium player ?



Yeah, add me on BNet if you want, retroKn1ght#1628


----------



## Alok (Feb 17, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Yeah, add me on BNet if you want, retroKn1ght#1628



Added  US or EU ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Mass Effect 3.
> 
> goddamn.. i dont know how i missed this series all these years.



Yet to play the 3rd one. 
I've played 1 & 2.      Shepard has to be one of the best characters in a game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 17, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Yeah, add me on BNet if you want, retroKn1ght#1628



hey you play league on garena right ? ping me up sometime mate


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hey you play league on garena right ? ping me up sometime mate



Sorry but not much nowadays, more into Dota 2 and Smite on the F2P side of games


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> Added  US or EU ?


US


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

Started GTA San Andreas for re-run. New steam patch added support for high resolutions and Xinput controller support


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 26, 2015)

Srated Crysis 3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Started GTA San Andreas for re-run. New steam patch added support for high resolutions and Xinput controller support



Dem ugly graphics...can't really tolerate them. One of the reasons why I didn't bought GTA complete pack.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 26, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Dem ugly graphics...can't really tolerate them. One of the reasons why I didn't bought GTA complete pack.



But the gameplay and world better than GTA 4. For me this is the best GTA I have ever played till date


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2015)

alienempire said:


> But the gameplay and world better than GTA 4. For me this is the best GTA I have ever played till date



I won't argue with that. I was talking only on visual perspective.


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 1, 2015)

Completed Dying Light 100%.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

started and dropped BF3, boring as hell


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> started and dropped BF3, boring as hell



BF campaign never had the  awesome feel of any CoD campaign.. IMO, The biggest issue with BF Campaign is that all the main characters are so damn forgettable..


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> BF campaign never had the  awesome feel of any CoD campaign.. IMO, The biggest issue with BF Campaign is that all the main characters are so damn forgettable..



i don mind the forgettable characters if the gameplay is good, but it was also boring. I played only for 80 mins and more than halfway through :l


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> i don mind the forgettable characters if the gameplay is good, but it was also boring. I played only for 80 mins and more than halfway through :l



Ahem.. Battlefield series = Multiplayer 
here is my total time spent on BF3 - 1268 hrs
Progression - RCuber - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Started *PES 2015* single player to learn.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Ahem.. Battlefield series = Multiplayer
> here is my total time spent on BF3 - 1268 hrs
> Progression - RCuber - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



that's more than all my gaming hours combined in the last 3 years (._.')


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2015)

backlog:
mass effect series
skyrim replay
sleeping dogs DE
arkham city
arkham origins
final fantasy 13
naruto ultimate ninja storm revolution
advanced warfare
remember me
vanishing of ethan carter
talos principle
evil within
black ops 2
more but forgetting now...

playing atm:-
dying light(totally loving this one) 
dota 2 (idk why but i still play this)
outlast (stuck at escaping from tat mad doctor he always catches up)


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

nuked BF3, wiped it off my PC forever.

Started AC4:Blackflag. Is it just me or AC is degrading after every game?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Stopped playing Dishonoured ( lack of interest.. :/)

Starting Metro 2033 now !!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally on last quest of DA:I


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 8, 2015)

Completed GTA San Andreas started Witcher


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 8, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Completed GTA San Andreas started Witcher



Completed San Andreas the first time ?  
How did you like it ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 8, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Completed San Andreas the first time ?
> How did you like it ?


Nope 4th time


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 9, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope 4th time



wow you must really like that game to play the story 4 times. I've played it twice,    

I want to play GTA III,  never played that one yet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2015)

Playing Insurgency all the way.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2015)

Just completed Dragon age inquisition, everything in it.. total time played 90 hours.. maan this game was amazing


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2015)

Started "The Amazing Spider-Man 2".


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 9, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> nuked BF3, wiped it off my PC forever.
> 
> Started AC4:Blackflag. Is it just me or AC is degrading after every game?



i thought BF was good installment in the series after a long time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2015)

AC4 Black Flag was the best AC after AC2 and ACB


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2015)

Playing Game Dev Tycoon & Hotline Miami these days


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

*Completed:* Far Cry 4
COD: Advance warfare
MGS:Ground Zeroes

*Now playing:* Evil Within


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i thought BF was good installment in the series after a long time.



Multiplayer? maybe, SP was just boooring



Nerevarine said:


> AC4 Black Flag was the best AC after AC2 and ACB


I can't like it. :/
the fights arent even fun, you just go in and kill everyone without any hassle, AC died after Ezio trilogy I guess..


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Started *Dying Light* - Starts slow but the parkour skill gets better. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge and STALKER. Lots of open area to explore. Nights get scary.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Started *Dying Light* - Starts slow but the parkour skill gets better. Reminds me of Mirror's Edge and STALKER. Lots of open area to explore. Nights get scary.



Its multiplayer right?
How does that work? IS it like Dayz in way that a particular number of players can join a server and start playing? Or is it like Borderlands co-op thing? And is it just survival thing or does it have a story as well?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Its multiplayer right?
> How does that work? IS it like Dayz in way that a particular number of players can join a server and start playing? Or is it like Borderlands co-op thing? And is it just survival thing or does it have a story as well?



I think 4 people can join. It's more like Left 4 Dead. Survival begins during night. You can either sleep at safe houses for night duration or roam around the city but be wary of hunters. It does have story, so far I haven't got clue what is the actual deal.

Multiplayer is ok. I haven't played much. There is one mode where you can be the hunter and invade other players world.

I still prefer Dark Souls though for the combat.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2015)

Game Collection - March 2015 - Album on Imgur


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 13, 2015)

Who's is this?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2015)

*Lost Alpha*
Started after 4-5 months. Reached Darkscape. Nice to see different story used.

*Dragon Age Inquisition*
Since playing on normal difficulty didnt give any challenges, so left the game in middle. Started new on hard difficulty as Dalish mage. Lvl 14


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Started Skyrim: LE & AC: Rogue...


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 13, 2015)

Started Cities Skyline and 
Assassin's Creed Rogue.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 14, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Nope 4th time





Gen.Libeb said:


> wow you must really like that game to play the story 4 times. I've played it twice,
> 
> I want to play GTA III,  never played that one yet.


I've completed GTA III many times! 5-6 at the very least  still play it when I go to my cousin's house  

and completed Batman Arkham Asylum on hard 70% completion


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 14, 2015)

Will start max payne 3 tomorrow and hopefully finish it as well.


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2015)

Good game with awesome graphics, just beware of the cut scenes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2015)

Started *PAYDAY: The Heist*.

How to save game in between the missions?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started *PAYDAY: The Heist*.
> 
> How to save game in between the missions?



you cant. complete them in one go. they are pretty small but too damn hard also its only fun when played with friends *who believe in teamwork*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2015)

Started Resident Evil 6. Playing co-op with [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2015)

*Lost Alpha*
Rostock Factory now. Heading for Lab X14. Grinding in between Duty and Sin factions.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yKEZn9hLMiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Uninstalled Skyrim: LE & Completed AC: Rogue...


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2015)

^ How's AC:Rogue, do you like it? I've read AC:R is just another Assassin game honeycoated with templar's bells and whistles.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ How's AC:Rogue, do you like it? I've read AC:R is just another Assassin game honeycoated with templar's bells and whistles.



AC:R is just AC:Black Flag with a north Atlantic setting but *a twist where you play as Templar this time not as Assassin from the 3rd mission onwards...*


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

Storyline finale in Dying Light. One of the best zombie game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> Game Collection - March 2015 - Album on Imgur



Holy ****ing **** , that guy is Living his dream....


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ don't forget his better half


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 16, 2015)

Playing AC Rogue and Battlefield 3 campaign


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> AC:R is just AC:Black Flag with a north Atlantic setting but *a twist where you play as Templar this time not as Assassin from the 3rd mission onwards...*



Heard about spolier tags bro? I just started the game.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2015)

^ You mean the words "3rd mission onwards" part, because all AC fans know that the player will play as Templar in AC:R.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2015)

*Lost Alpha*
Reached Dead City and I wasn't disappointed. At all.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 16, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ You mean the words "3rd mission onwards" part, because all AC fans know that the player will play as Templar in AC:R.



Well I didn't and neither am an AC fan, that was a spoiler . Well it did something good for me. I got rid of the game. It was horrendous anyway.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

They have ruined the the AC series. Sad ppl AC1 & AC2 had great storyline after that meh...

- - - Updated - - -

completed Fallout 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Game Collection - March 2015 - Album on Imgur



This Guy is playing games since he was born and also his wife perhaps.

- - - Updated - - -

Started Ultra Street Fighter IV


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 18, 2015)

Started Bioshock:Infinite, 5 hrs into it, and still chasing a girl. lol


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2015)

TASM2 - Boss fight with Kingpin.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2015)

Started DayZ again. Seems much stable now. Killed 2 bandits, got killed by 2 bandits and 1 time I committed suicide from a building coz I wasnt able to find food/water in that particular city. Good times.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2015)

^^ Now if only the servers wouldn't kick for ping spikes


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> TASM2 - Boss fight with Kingpin.



full form please


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> TASM2 - Boss fight with Kingpin.





Zangetsu said:


> full form please


The Amazing Spider Man 2?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Metro 2033 is way toooooooo spooky..


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> full form please





rock2702 said:


> The Amazing Spider Man 2?


Ya. ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Metro 2033 is way toooooooo spooky..



One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One of the best games I've ever played.



I have just started chapter 3 & i am scared to play the game now . . Too many intensely frightening moments.. 
bloody artyom..why can't you stay underground and stay safe inside the colonies ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I have just started chapter 3 & i am scared to play the game now . . Too many intensely frightening moments..
> bloody artyom..why can't you stay underground and stay safe inside the colonies ?



Main characters isn't supposed to stay inside doing nothing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> I have just started chapter 3 & i am scared to play the game now . . Too many intensely frightening moments..
> bloody artyom..why can't you stay underground and stay safe inside the colonies ?


you will piss in your pants if u play Outlast


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 20, 2015)

competed Arkham City. Started Arkham Origins. AO looks like Arkham Asylum was mixed with BF3/4 

Eagerly waiting for Arkham Knight!  

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> you will piss in your pants if u play Outlast



next on my list after AO !


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Metro 2033 is way toooooooo spooky..



original or Redux edition?



ashs1 said:


> I have just started chapter 3 & i am scared to play the game now . . Too many intensely frightening moments..
> bloody artyom..why can't you stay underground and stay safe inside the colonies ?



the chapter after Khan are less spooky but a lot of baddies to kill.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently playing Ultra Street Fighter IV and this game has 44 characters to play
will play with each character


----------



## jasku (Mar 20, 2015)

Started playing Witcher 2, what an absolute gem of a game!...loving every bit of it so far.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> you will piss in your pants if u play Outlast



that was the next game i was planning to play..i m gonna strike it off as of now.  



sam said:


> original or Redux edition?
> 
> 
> 
> the chapter after Khan are less spooky but a lot of baddies to kill.



I am playing the Original Version... 
Hopefully, i won't die while playing this game.


Can anyone suggest a good Cricket game for PC ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> that was the next game i was planning to play..i m gonna strike it off as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don Bradman Cricket 14 Collector's Edition
(got it for 585  )

And if you want to hit every ball for six, EA Cricket 07


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2015)

Completed Ultra Street Fighter IV

Started Outlast...this game is Damn scary


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2015)

Completed TASM2. Small game :/


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2015)

Playing Unturned these days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2015)

Completed Outlast

now playing the Whistle blower DLC


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 26, 2015)

Mostly playing MMO games like DayZ these days.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

Playing GRID 2 nowadays.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Out of games.


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Out of games.


Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 27, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Is such a thing even possible?


It is if you don't have a Internet connection in your pc to download more games.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/106.png

Played Dying light. I guess I should stopplaying now and develop something, like this cool smiley extension which i developed years back. Still works *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yes *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/106.png
> 
> Played Dying light. I guess I should stopplaying now and develop something, like this cool smiley extension which i developed years back. Still works *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


Play Doom 3 again 



Spoiler



bcoz of your DP


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

started WatchDogs, its a good game but unoptimised as hell :/

- - - Updated - - -

and my display drivers started to crash. not playing W_D again


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> started WatchDogs, its a good game but unoptimised as hell :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and my display drivers started to crash. not playing W_D again



Same happened to me, I uninstalled it immediately.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2015)

Started Resident Evil Revelations 2
now in Episode 2

Capcom has made this as Walking Dead Episodes


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Finished Main story of Dying light and i enjoyed it. Hoping they will release dying light 2 soon because still feel like story not finished yet. Going to start either watch dogs or ACU.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 30, 2015)

How do you people have that Much time in your life after your job/college/school?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 31, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How do you people have that Much time in your life after your job/college/school?



thats a funny question


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How do you people have that Much time in your life after your job/college/school?



For me it is taking out time from my rest and cut my 8 hour sleeping duration by 2 hours or so.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How do you people have that Much time in your life after your job/college/school?


The same reason, how people spend time on internet after their job/college/school.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not sure about job, but yes getting time after college is not that much difficult, but considering if a person takes 2hours for travelling then that's life=0. But now I'm in 12th. Cant get a min out of my schedule.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How do you people have that Much time in your life after your job/college/school?



Because I consider gaming as a part of my schedule. I don't have to cut hours for it from my schedule, gaming is also in my schedule.


----------



## Alok (Apr 2, 2015)

Playing XCOM-Enemy Unknown. Its addictive and challenging.

- - - Updated - - -

My most experienced soldier just got KIA


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2015)

Playing Divinity Original Sin.. much amaze..
Crafting is very very deep, Im looking for sinew to make crossbows


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2015)

Completed Resident Evil Revelations 2

*My Rating: 8.5/10*
Story is excellent and also the sound effects and graphics
it has two endings (good & bad)

character switching at any time is unique to RE series


this game is much better than RE:Revelations and RE6, RE5


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2015)

Started Playing STALKER: Lost Alpha


----------



## snap (Apr 4, 2015)

Planning on starting Torchlight 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2015)

Completed Serious Sam 3 BFE

started NFS Rivals


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 8, 2015)

snap said:


> Planning on starting Torchlight 2



PM me if your planning to play on tunngle.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

COmpleted Divinity original sin, holy crap this game's story is fantastic, and the end battle felt like an actual end battle ..it was madafaking titanic !! unlike Dragon age Inquisition 
and ill never forget this 


Spoiler


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2015)

Still on Insurgency


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Suspended playing metro 2033..that stuff is too spooky for my taste..  

Started playing don Bradman cricket 2014 & NFS : Run !!!! DBC is probably the best cricket game out there!! Beautiful graphics, proper career play..the only problem I found : 
1: fielding.. Sometimes the fielders take extraordinary ( impossible) catches.. 
2: cannot play this game without a gamepad.

NFS: Run is so far amazing.. Reached ranking of 85 after playing for 2 days !!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] , that music is beautiful, will try the game soon


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> COmpleted Divinity original sin, holy crap this game's story is fantastic, and the end battle felt like an actual end battle ..it was madafaking titanic !! unlike Dragon age Inquisition
> and ill never forget this
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your view on story part ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

Very memorable, id rate it 8.8/10 .. 
There's so much lore and content in this game, it took me about 80-90 hours to beat.. The game features two protagonists and during conversations between them, you will control both .. it feels wierd at first lol
Also, unlike bioware, there's no Black and white choices in this game, everything falls under a grey area ..
The soundtrack's the best part IMO 
PS: If you are new to Turn based RPG, this might seem daunting at first but you will get used to it and learn to enjoy


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the views [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

Playing *Batman Arkham City *again after a long time. 

Also downloading my entire steam library from college lan


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Started NFS run yesterday.. Finished it today.. The story gameplay is very short.. Will start with challenges now..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

Resumed playing Euro Truck Simulator 2. The road never ends!


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 15, 2015)

Assasin creed unity started.


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 15, 2015)

Playing insurgency and CS:Go in between 
cant wait for my copy of f1 2014 from flipkart


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2015)

Started GTA V.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Started GTA V.



Visited Stripclub yet ??


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2015)

Nah..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Started GTA V...


----------



## Alok (Apr 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Visited Stripclub yet ??



I did


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Started GTA V.



PC ???


----------



## Piyush (Apr 16, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> PC ???



Nintendo Wii


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Nintendo Wii


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Nintendo Wii



n64 version is better


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 16, 2015)

Likewise many others 
Started Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2015)

damn that gta online's get the drug ... I suffered 45 min drive and ram to get that ******* last night  


Spoiler



out of bullets


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 17, 2015)

started career mode in don bradman cricket few days back.. I have now started my 2nd year...I noticed that my batsman doesn't play as good as he played in the first year..Earlier, i could hit a 6 pretty comfortably, but now, hitting a 6 is hard..Whenever i attempt to hit a 6, forget long on/;long off.. the ball usually travels right onto the hands of mid on/ mid off..Suddenly, the playing style has changed aas well...Lots of nicks/edges to wicketkeeper.. My batting avg. is now 20.88  Is this part of the career mode( the game gets harder as the plaer progresses ) ???


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

Completed The Walking Dead S2 after a gap of 1 year. 

Man this game makes you ponder over your decisions, and never stops springing emotional surprises. Love it. 

Wait for S3 begins.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 20, 2015)

Started GTA V

Started Mortal Kombat X


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

Started crysis 3, still haven't finished the first alien encounter, that grass/train level where the nanosuit has interference.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Started Skyrim-LE...


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2015)

Playing "Never Alone".


----------



## Limitless (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone lives in Delhi with GTA V steam version? I need backup files facing a lot of internet connection problem


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> Playing "Never Alone".



More like Forever Alone 



Spoiler



*vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/meme/images/9/91/4char-forever-alone-guy-high-resolution.png/revision/latest?cb=20110905121935


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Anyone lives in Delhi with GTA V steam version? I need backup files facing a lot of internet connection problem



I think Piyush lives in NCR.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2015)

Started Ori and the Blind forest .. THE best looking 2D game, I have ever played in my life


----------



## Limitless (Apr 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I think Piyush lives in NCR.


Can you give me his profile link cannot find him


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Can you give me his profile link cannot find him



I live in Indirapuram Gzb.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Can you give me his profile link cannot find him



Here you go. 


Piyush said:


> I live in Indirapuram Gzb.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

Started Witcher 1.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

Started Zombie Army Trilogy.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

Started GTA V


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2015)

Playing Gta v and can't stop myself.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2015)

Completed the Ginso tree in Ori and the blind forest, just see the amazing epicness


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=bY5KnLdGH84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

Playing Witcher 3 right now...v1.02 (Day 1 Patch)


----------



## rock2702 (May 19, 2015)

How big is the day 1 patch?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> How big is the day 1 patch?



304.86 MB

After unpacking its comes to 600+ MB v1.02


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

completed dying light.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2015)

Completed Ori and the blind forest, best indie game ever played.. 10/10


----------



## kapilove77 (May 28, 2015)

Completing Shadow of mordor. Running everything on ultra and getting around 79 fps. After this it's time for witcher 3.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2015)

Started Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2015)

Started Batman Arkham Origins.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

Playing W3
Loving W3


----------



## Cyberghost (May 30, 2015)

Playing Witcher 3 and Project Cars these days


----------



## vijju6091 (May 30, 2015)

Started blades of time .. She looks damn good and game too


----------



## Reloaded (May 30, 2015)

Completed GTA 5 single player.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Started blades of time .. She looks damn good and game too



Completed long back...excellent game 
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/177290-blades-time-discussion-thread-2.html#post2008804


----------



## kapilove77 (May 30, 2015)

Completed shadow of mordor and started witcher 3. Everything Ultra with hairworks on getting min 30 fps and max 40fps.


----------



## ashs1 (May 30, 2015)

Completed "remember me"..  Ok game.. Finished it just because I started it and I can't uninstall the game midway. 

Started far cry 3.. Just in the beginning stages and my mind is already blown away with the concept and graphics.


----------



## anirbandd (May 31, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Started blades of time .. She looks damn good and game too


It has jiggle physics. 

But the game itself is awesome.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 1, 2015)

Completed Battlefield 4 SP Campaign mode. ( Started last mid-night , completed it by early morning )
It was barely couple of hours long SP mode.
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , did you finish the SP mode ? There are quite a bit of unlocks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

Playing Pillars of Eternity, nice turn based RPG but nothing absolutely nothing like Divinity Original sin :/

PoE is so overrated, IDK why this has waaay more coverage than Divinity Original Sin when the latter is superior in graphics, gameplay, music, story everything I could imagine


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Completed Battlefield 4 SP Campaign mode. ( Started last mid-night , completed it by early morning )
> It was barely couple of hours long SP mode.
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , did you finish the SP mode ? There are quite a bit of unlocks.



as i said, i am not touching the SP.. 

btw, what are guns that get unlocked?? if they are something quite substantial, then i may play the SP.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> as i said, i am not touching the SP..
> 
> btw, what are guns that get unlocked?? if they are something quite substantial, then i may play the SP.



hmm.. so the M249 LMG and the REX Handgun gets unlocked. I may play i then..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> hmm.. so the M249 LMG and the REX Handgun gets unlocked. I may play i then..



haha , its a small campaign anyways .


----------



## saiyaman (Jun 4, 2015)

Finished:

Half Life 2
Mirror's Edge

Playing:

Half Life 2 Episode One
Age of Empires II The Forgotten
Football Manager 2014
Resident Evil 5
Bastion


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 4, 2015)

Started Yesterday :
#Far Cry 4 ,
#Mortal Combat X 
#Call of Duty Advance Warfare 
#GTA 5
#Crysis 3 ( Again )


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 4, 2015)

Installed fallout NW 
Will start playing in the evening


----------



## Alok (Jun 4, 2015)

Finished XCOM Enemy Unknown

Finished Tomb Raider


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 5, 2015)

started Fallout New Vegas, can somebody recommend me some good texture and graphical mods.
currently I have installed NMC texture pack and it is quite good but I want something more if possible


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally completed Chapter 2 in Witcher 1. The game is lengthy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 17, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3 90% but started again from scratch...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> started Fallout New Vegas, can somebody recommend me some good texture and graphical mods.
> currently I have installed NMC texture pack and it is quite good but I want something more if possible



i havent used it myself, but ENB mod is pretty good and spruces up the visuals a lot. and NMC is the best in textures. dont change that. 

you can use some weapon texture mods too. there are explosion, gun muzzle flash mods. and IIRC, there is an indoor lighting mod. although i dont remember if itss for FNV or FO3.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Started Yesterday :
> #Far Cry 4 ,
> #Mortal Combat X
> #Call of Duty Advance Warfare
> ...



all at once?? :O


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i havent used it myself, but ENB mod is pretty good and spruces up the visuals a lot. and NMC is the best in textures. dont change that.
> 
> you can use some weapon texture mods too. there are explosion, gun muzzle flash mods. and IIRC, there is an indoor lighting mod. although i dont remember if itss for FNV or FO3.
> 
> ...



Yes. It will take a while though.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 18, 2015)

Started :- Battlefield 4 ( OMG I am noon at MP)
Payday 2 and insurgency ( I love this beauty )


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 18, 2015)

Started bf4 SP and MP


----------



## true_lies (Jun 18, 2015)

looking to start ME3 again.......which of the DLCs are worth spending money on and go well the story?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

Doing five sexy games all at a time 

BF3/4 MP only.

Fallout 3
Fallout 4

Dying Light


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Doing five sexy games all at a time
> 
> BF3/4 MP only.
> 
> ...



*Fallout 4*

WHAT SORCERY IS THIS


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *Fallout 4*
> 
> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS


He is from the future.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *Fallout 4*
> 
> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS



He thought Fallout New Vegas is FO4


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

Piyush said:


> He thought Fallout New Vegas is FO4



Yeah could be....he is fallout kid.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> He is from the future.


Ancient from the future...  Hahahha


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 20, 2015)

Completed Dying Light this week.  Had been playing a little every week for about 4 months now.
The first zombie game I played, I think this is the best survival horror game I played ( I usually don't like this genre)

+  The game looked awesome, had a sort of photorealistic feel, The story was decent & the gameplay was interesting, the upgrades are a lot of fun.  

-  I like to play easy games, this one was too difficult for me and had to use god mode on and off.  I mean even Crysis on delta is easier than this on easy.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2015)

Started Euro truck simulator 2.
Now i'm thinking of changing my career plan.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Doing five sexy games all at a time
> 
> BF3/4 MP only.
> 
> ...



Didn't know you had such good links inside bethesda.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

Damn that blew up. 

*Fallout New Vegas. 
I was sleepy when i typed this out.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3

Starting fallout 3


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Completed Witcher 3
> 
> Starting fallout 3



Now don't bloat F3 ending when you finish that in F3 thread.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Started Euro truck simulator 2.
> Now i'm thinking of changing my career plan.



 
is the game that much inspiring??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> is the game that much inspiring??



Yes it is. Around 60 hrs played and still going strong. We can play it easily for many hundred hours.


----------



## snap (Jun 26, 2015)

Playing Castle Crashers and Awesomenauts these days


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Almost finished 60-65% content of far cry 3..  Trying to finish this game asap but, this game is vast... One of the best games I've ever played..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2015)

Started playing Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition

My fav character Lady - Screenshots directly from PS4
*i.imgur.com/HisA2Vm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hdBUnih.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0Tm8Phs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iQpwqeX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3eGGYOy.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 27, 2015)

Completed Fallout 3

Starting Fallout New Vegas

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Started playing Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition
> 
> My fav character Lady - Screenshots directly from PS4
> *i.imgur.com/HisA2Vm.jpg
> ...



Wat abt the graphics is it better than the old version.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 29, 2015)

Playing tomb raider 2013 . completed around 50%
Awesome game I must say


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 29, 2015)

Completed AC unity atlast sad ending though

- - - Updated - - -

Completed AC unity atlast sad ending though


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 29, 2015)

^The game's any good in current state? How's the story compared to ACII?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 29, 2015)

Started Borderlands: The pre-sequeal.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2015)

Completed Witcher 1.
Off to Witcher 2 now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Completed MGS ground zeroes. The original game now looks very promising!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Completed MGS ground zeroes. The original game now looks very promising!



its only one mission what are you saying completed?


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Completed MGS ground zeroes. The original game now looks very promising!



with all side ops ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> with all side ops ?


Yo....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2015)

Playing Game Of Thrones : iron from Ice..

PS: ramsay snow is a (beep) (beep) (beep)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Playing Game Of Thrones : iron from Ice..
> 
> PS: ramsay snow is a (beep) (beep) (beep)


Lol. Watch the series dude and you would want to do to him what he did to reek


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. Watch the series dude and you would want to do to him what he did to reek



I have, he is a (beep-boop-beep)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I have, he is a (beep-boop-beep)


1 more fooking year of wait now


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3:Wild Hunt for the 2nd time with 206 hours of playtime in 20 days...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Completed Witcher 3:Wild Hunt for the 2nd time with 206 hours of playtime in 20 days...



206 hrs. Goddamn.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 206 hrs. Goddamn.



how much hrs for W1 you took ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> how much hrs for W1 you took ?



I was surprised with 206 hrs in 20 days, not with the gamplay hrs.
I took around 70 hrs to complete Witcher 1. Steam says 80 hrs but 10 hrs are from before I started playing this game seriously.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I was surprised with 206 hrs in 20 days, not with the gamplay hrs.
> I took around 70 hrs to complete Witcher 1. Steam says 80 hrs but 10 hrs are from before I started playing this game seriously.


Guy has 10 hours + per day for gaming. I envy him. Max I get is 2 hours per day and that too cz I am a bachelor living away from home  

Plus other factors like energy to actually sit and play games also factor for me after a long day's work!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah playing that much daily is now a dream to us. Lets see if that changes in future or not.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 2, 2015)

Woah 10+ hours!!  I did not get that much time even in college. Now with job it's like an impossible dream


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Woah 10+ hours!!  I did not get that much time even in college. Now with job it's like an impossible dream



I have reached 18+ hrs as well but in school life during vacations. Now its impossible.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 2, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Woah 10+ hours!!  I did not get that much time even in college. Now with job it's like an impossible dream


We are all part of the same boat brother


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> We are all part of the same boat brother



add me to the club, nowadays really busy with other stuff, when i return home too tired to play andj ust go to sleep


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2015)

Started Witcher 2 and Gas Guzzlers Extreme (Fun game).


----------



## vijju6091 (Jul 3, 2015)

Finally Finished tomb raider 
Awesome game


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> Finally Finished tomb raider
> Awesome game



TR2013 was a mighty good refresh. One that will stay on your mind long after you get over with the game itself. 

it actually projected Lara as a living, breathing, responsive person rather than just a busty, sexy protagonist.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> it actually projected lara as a living, breathing, responsive person rather than just a busty, sexy polygonist.



lol


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 4, 2015)

Completed Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Completed Batman Arkham Asylum



Best game in the series.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> TR2013 was a mighty good refresh. One that will stay on your mind long after you get over with the game itself.
> 
> it actually projected Lara as a living, breathing, responsive person rather than just a busty, sexy protagonist.



Is this the game latest one in series?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Is this the game latest one in series?



Really ?? You have to ask ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

Alok said:


> Best game in the series.


Arkham City is better 

Arkham Knight (PC) is the worst (until they fix it).


----------



## Alok (Jul 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Arkham City is better
> 
> Arkham Knight (PC) is the worst (until they fix it).



I played Arkham City as well but found first game more close to me.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Really ?? You have to ask ??



I really havent played a single game in this series, heard that latest game had awesome graphics.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I really havent played a single game in this series, heard that latest game had awesome graphics.



It's not the graphics, it's the execution. God tier game.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah. TR2013 is a must play game .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I really havent played a single game in this series, heard that latest game had awesome graphics.



Goddamn....Leave DOTA and play these awesome games for Fck sake.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn....Leave DOTA and play these awesome games for Fck sake.



Leave DayZ too


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 5, 2015)

Been playing Operation Flashpoint: Red River from the last few weeks, I wasn't expecting much from this game but oddly I think it is the best game I played since I playing Mass Effect 1 & 2 last year. 
I'm surprised I like this better than Far Cry 4 & I kept GTA V aside to continue playing this.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> Leave DayZ too



Yeah that too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2015)

I completed Game Of Thron\es Sons of Winter, it just keeps getting better and better

cant wait for episode 5


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn....Leave DOTA and play these awesome games for Fck sake.





Faun said:


> Leave DayZ too




Yea, gotta do that. Meanwhile crawling through the story of GTA 5 and Witcher 3


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Finally finished Far cry 3..Loved it. One of the best games i've played so far..Waiting to receive  far cry 4 ..Meanwhile, i've started call of duty : world at war.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 9, 2015)

Started Far Cry 4, around 40% completion till now, with more than half the map left to explore 
Doing good with the collectibles


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2015)

Stuck at star labs missions in IGAUUE. Can't dodge Kryptonite Batarangs by Batman. -_-


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Yea, gotta do that. Meanwhile crawling through the story of GTA 5 and Witcher 3



Are the Witcher games anything like skyrim  ?  Got Witcher 2 from GoG but never bothered playing it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2015)

Witcher 3 and perhaps Witcher 1 is a lot like Skyrim, a lot of exploration and stuff.. witcher 2 is very close spaced and not much exploration


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2015)

Played Dead or Alive Pirated copy a little. Boobs are nice.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Are the Witcher games anything like skyrim  ?  Got Witcher 2 from GoG but never bothered playing it.



Nope, witcher series is more of sequential story play rather than explore-where-you-want world. Both games are one among the best in their areas.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Are the Witcher games anything like skyrim  ?  Got Witcher 2 from GoG but never bothered playing it.



No. They are totally different games with very different combat mechanics. Witcher games are story heavy games and Skyrim is a totally open world game. 1 hr in and you are free to do anything you want and go anywhere you want, however in Wither games its different.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

restarted call of duty modern warfare 2......


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 15, 2015)

Completed Batman Arkham City


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2015)

almost finished with call of duty : world at war.. currently on last level with just a few mins of gameplay left..

Installed dragonball Xenoverse today... runs smooth & looks pretty cool..although the graphics could've been a bit better..still seems to be the best dbz game in ages.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

Completed Witcher 1 & Witcher 2...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 24, 2015)

Still playing Mortal Kombat 9,  mastering some combos..  Quan Chi my main character followed by Kenshi and Kabal. Anyone still playing MK9 on PSN ? 
My PSN: Arctic_Bunny99


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

Started Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Arkham City is better
> 
> Arkham Knight (PC) is the worst (until they fix it).


Arkham knight is actually touted as the best in the series. Check how the console owners are enjoying it. It's just us pc gamers who suffer.

And just because a game has a bad pc port doesn't mean that the game itself is bad.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking for some info.

You guys remember those 8bit video games back from the sega days?

I remember playing them back in school some 15 years back, we would insert them chip-like cards into the console. There were quite a few good games.

I wonder if they are available anywhere to be run on PC using some emulator perhaps.

Any info guys?


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Looking for some info.
> 
> You guys remember those 8bit video games back from the sega days?
> 
> ...


*archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> *archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games


Awesome! thanks  . But anyway to download these. It seems like you have to play them on browser and no progress saving.


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Awesome! thanks  . But anyway to download these. It seems like you have to play them on browser and no progress saving.



get roms of games and use emulators for respective system to save states. though not legal but those things are not for sale anyway.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 26, 2015)

Completed Wasteland 2


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 26, 2015)

Completed Life is strange Episode 1. Continuing watch dogs and Thief. (Both finding boring games but playing for story only)


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 27, 2015)

Completed Battlefield 4.

Started playing Shadow of mordor.I must say its an hell of a game.The Visuals are extremely Good.Best game i ever played so far.

Along with Witcher 2,Saints row 4.Dota 2 and CS GO always running.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 27, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Completed Battlefield 4.
> 
> Started playing Shadow of mordor.I must say its an hell of a game.The Visuals are extremely Good.Best game i ever played so far.
> 
> Along with Witcher 2,Saints row 4.Dota 2 and CS GO always running.


SOM worth buying?

I read its dlc are crap.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> SOM worth buying?
> 
> I read its dlc are crap.



Ya for sure.Just played 1 hour so far and i'm loving it.Steam reviews shows its all about killing orcs even DLC's and no multiplayer. So i just bought the base game.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2015)

Started Path of Exile


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2015)

^Steam or Garena ? If Garena, add me (Nerevarine)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Steam or Garena ? If Garena, add me (Nerevarine)



Steam right now, didnt know about Garena also running PoE. 

Come on steam, 3.2gb download, The Awakening update is the latest one. And many online players, and you can teach me the basics too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2015)

can you check ping ? I used to play on steam, but garena had better pings thats why shifted.. if pings under 150, ill give it a try again


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> can you check ping ? I used to play on steam, but garena had better pings thats why shifted.. if pings under 150, ill give it a try again


I recently started and chose Amsterdam server. Pings were fluctuating between 130-180ms for me from New Delhi

- - - Updated - - -

It'd have been better if there was a SEA server


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2015)

There is, its the garena server.. i used to have 70-90 ping in SEA, and 200ish on Steam the last time i played..
If you can, why not shift to garena.. i got some high level stuff i could trade you for free since i dont play anymore

The game itself is very good, reminds me of diablo 2 but i find it way wayy too easier than diablo, plus much more grindier than diablo..
i never completed act 3, maybe things have changed since the last time i played..
anyways what class have u chosen ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

Playing riddler's challenges in Arkham City.

Scored 550k+ in Joker's Carnival with Batman. 

Also playing *Blades Of Time*. Ayumi


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> There is, its the garena server.. i used to have 70-90 ping in SEA, and 200ish on Steam the last time i played..
> If you can, why not shift to garena.. i got some high level stuff i could trade you for free since i dont play anymore
> 
> The game itself is very good, reminds me of diablo 2 but i find it way wayy too easier than diablo, plus much more grindier than diablo..
> ...



I dunno about items and trading.
Im a ranger, bow user. Picked coz it was safest choice.. hehe


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Completed *Blades of time* story mode

The DLC doesn't looks good


----------



## Gollum (Jul 29, 2015)

Reached RP level 82 in GTA V Online doing Heists.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
I couldnt find PoE thread, so asking question here

During the game in almost every map, there is a guy with quest to defend some relic/statue/etc against a horde of demons/skeletons/etc. Till now I met with 3 guys and failed the first 2. We cant try the quests we fail again.

So my question is, do I lose something worthy while failing the quest. The 3rd one which I succeeded, that guy said he will meet me soon somewhere else, may be Lioneye's Watch town. Should I start the game again new? I failed a few side quests as well because I didnt know if I move to different map in an optional quest, it fails the quest.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2015)

starting quests arent that important imo, there is a quest in act 2 which is extremely important but the starting quest, rewards you can get as random drops..
hey, you should do as many dungeons as possible, find the portal gem as a drop(its the only white gem in the game and can permanently replace portal scrolls for u).. it was my most prized possession ..
You should also look out for Tabula Rasa, its a high level equipment that drops from low level mobs, has a very high market price..
Anyway, the main currency of the game is orbs, Exalted and above are valuable, so make sure you collect those..
Search for Orb exchange prices in google, the exchange rate fluctuates every week


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks mate.


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

*I'm officially giving up gaming for now. This week I'll play a few games one last time and then dismantle my desktop. Its been a fun ride guys *

*cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/29973738.jpg

PS: Sad thing is that I haven't even finished Skyrim. Someday in future perhaps.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] 
Was fun playing Borderlands 2 with ya and Faun


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]
> Was fun playing Borderlands 2 with ya and Faun


Same here dude, hope to play someday again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2015)

playing Ace attourney, Phoenix Wright..
BEST DS GAME EVER !!!!
feels like an anime, a very good one

*vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/aceattorney/images/a/a5/Victorywv1.png/revision/latest?cb=20140628013037

man that was satisfying


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> *I'm officially giving up gaming for now. This week I'll play a few games one last time and then dismantle my desktop. Its been a fun ride guys *
> 
> *cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/29973738.jpg
> 
> PS: Sad thing is that I haven't even finished Skyrim. Someday in future perhaps.



Why?Is everything alright?


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Why?Is everything alright?


Yeah, I am just restarting my studies. That's why I need to sacrifice gaming for now.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> playing Ace attourney, Phoenix Wright..
> BEST DS GAME EVER !!!!
> feels like an anime, a very good one
> 
> ...



you got 2DS or emulating ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2015)

Im emulating, just use DESUME, very easy to use


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im emulating, just use DESUME, very easy to use



I use same . I thought you got hardware


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

try ace attourney man, you're gonna love it.. all characters have so much ... character !


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2015)

Last Visual novel I played was Sagara family.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2015)

so...um...has anyone started playing Arkham knight on pc yet?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 31, 2015)

Finally finished Witcher 3 after more than 2 months. Still got a lot of undiscovered stuff though.


----------



## snap (Aug 2, 2015)

Started Path of Exile.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2015)

snap said:


> Started Path of Exile.



Congratulations on finally finishing the download 

Some tips:
If fullscreen mode gives you an error and CTD, try playing on windowed mode.
Use Amsterdam/ Frankfurt/ London server. May be Australia as well considering your location.
Waiting time on initial start up is pretty long, at least for me. It takes upto 5 mins on my laptop to get into main screen, after thats, its all simple and fast.
And last but not the least, in game, try to go for skills which focus on AoE whether you play range hero or melee.


----------



## snap (Aug 2, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] i clicked 'auto detect' so it selected singapore server for me...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2015)

snap said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] i clicked 'auto detect' so it selected singapore server for me...



Wait, I didnt see there was a singapore server as well


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> try ace attourney man, you're gonna love it.. all characters have so much ... character !



playing now


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> so...um...has anyone started playing Arkham knight on pc yet?


Arkham knight global and its season pass are selling for 1200 (600 each) on g2a. My hands are itching to get it. But I will wait for goty. And I know price for pc version will drop even more. Else they will make no sales from pc customers.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Guys, need your help...

I am planning on playing either assetto corsa or Project CARS.. which one would you recommend ?? Based on graphics/gameplay/simulation ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 5, 2015)

[quote uid=32177 name="v.Na5h" post=1775912]Finished Witcher, nfs mw<br /><br />Angry Birds<br />Angry Birds Rio<br />Amnesia- The Dark Descent<br />Age of Empires III<br />Assassin's Creed Brotherhood<br />Assassin's Creed Revelations<br />Assassin's Creed II<br />Batman Arkham Asylum Second playthrough with Gamepad<br />Batman Arkham City<br />Bastion<br />Battlefield Bad Company 2<br />Battlefield 3<br />Bioshock 2<br />Bioshock<br />Blur<br />Bulletstorm<br />Burnout Paradise<br />COD Modern Warfare 3 Second playthrough with Gamepad<br />Cod Modern Warfare 2<br />Cod World At War<br />COD Black Ops<br />Crysis 2<br />Crysis Warhead<br />Crysis<br />DeathSpank<br />DeathSpank- Thongs of Virtue<br />Deus Ex Human Revolution<br />Dirt 2<br />Dead Space 2<br />Dead Space<br />Driver San Francisco<br />Fable III<br />Fallout 3<br />Fallout New Vegas<br />FIFA 12<br />GTA IV<br />Just Cause 2<br />Lara Croft And The Guardian Of Light<br />Left 4 Dead<br />Limbo<br />Mafia II<br />Mass Effect 3<br />Mass Effect 2<br />Mass Effect<br />NFS Hot Pursuit<br />NFS Undercover<br />NFS Shift<br />NFS The Run<br />Portal 2<br />Prince of Persia- The Forgotten Sands<br />Rayman Origins<br />Shank<br />Sonic &amp; Sega All-Stars Racing<br />Sniper Ghost Warrior<br />Spider-Man- Shattered Dimensions<br />Split Second Velocity<br />Sonic Generations<br />Street Fighter IV<br />TES V Skyrim<br />The Witcher 2- Assassins Of Kings<br />The Witcher Enhanced Edition<br />Total War- Shogun 2<br />Track Mani Sunrise Extreme<br />Trine<br />Trine 2<br />[/QUOTE]<br /><br />Back after a long long time...<br />Hmm..where do i start now..<br /><br />Looking for ones that can be finished in 10-12 hours<br />This might help ...*www.gamelengths.com/games/console/Computer/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> v.Na5h said:
> 
> 
> > Finished Witcher, nfs mw
> ...



lol man fix the post........


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Back after a long long time...Hmm..where do i start now..Looking for ones that can be finished in 10-12 hoursThis might help ...GameLengths - Play times for Computer



lol man fix the post........[/QUOTE]

Lol. They should put a help section for supported html tag formats. 

Edit: this seems like a Tapatalk problem


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> lol man fix the post........



Lol. They should put a help section for supported html tag formats. 

Edit: this seems like a Tapatalk problem [/QUOTE]

fixed it..


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 14, 2015)

Gotta list down some games to download...
Any good site for gaming like IMDb is for movies...

Other than game rankings


----------



## snap (Aug 14, 2015)

Started Act 4 in Path of exile


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2015)

Completed Dying Light and i'm blown away by it.

its a huge game, with one of the best mechanics in parkouring. Assassin's Creed never did it so good as Dying Light did it. 
The weapon modding is a star attraction. 
The bosses are, well, BOSSes and they will make you life hell in the night if you do not adopt clever tactics. 

Waiting for the expansion now. 

- - - Updated - - -

Started FC4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2015)

Finished *Darksiders*

One of the best games I've ever played, right down from the story to gameplay and to graphics. Controls are good only if you're using a gamepad. Puzzles were hard at times and yet interesting to solve. If you liked Batman Arkham series, Darksiders would impress you. Hoping Darksiders 2 would live up to the expectations. 

My rating: 9/10


----------



## sygeek (Aug 29, 2015)

So many good games I still haven't played. Gonna start the list with these:

Witcher 3
Shadow of Mordor
GTA V

Have started downloading them today. GTA V is too friggin big though, may buy it on retail or local (ahem). Finished Spec Ops: The Line today. Awesome game solely because of the story and the choices it forces you to make. Playing Outlast right now. It was scary at first but the design is getting too repetitive and you can easily predict enemy movements or game levels. I only play it at night. Will finish by tomorrow.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Gotta list down some games to download...
> Any good site for gaming like IMDb is for movies...
> 
> Other than game rankings


*www.igdb.com/
Giantbomb
IMDb: Most Popular Action Video Games
*www.imdb.com/list/ls057949881/


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finished *Darksiders*
> 
> One of the best games I've ever played, right down from the story to gameplay and to graphics. Controls are good only if you're using a gamepad. Puzzles were hard at times and yet interesting to solve. If you liked Batman Arkham series, Darksiders would impress you. Hoping Darksiders 2 would live up to the expectations.
> 
> My rating: 9/10



Darksiders 2 is really awesome, its a true open world game with massive weapon customizations (think borderlands)..
Also the soundtrack's awesome


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2015)

going through Resident Evil 5 - chapter 5.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2015)

Loving the profanity in FC4    

damn funny.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2015)

Have gotten psychonauts for steam. This is one crazy amazing game

Its like psyc 101
emotional baggage, figment of imagination, cobweb


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2015)

Playing "Prison Break".


----------



## true_lies (Sep 1, 2015)

Started Metro 2033......doesn't seem as scary, just confusing a bit finding the way.
Still....just the beginning


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

true_lies said:


> Started Metro 2033......doesn't seem as scary, just confusing a bit finding the way.
> Still....just the beginning


Wait till you reach the first ambush.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Loving the profanity in FC4
> 
> damn funny.


Hell yeah. Typical indian style profanity lol.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

true_lies said:


> Started Metro 2033......doesn't seem as scary, just confusing a bit finding the way.
> Still....just the beginning


Hmmm. Turn down brightness to proper, play with headphones. And get back to me once you reach the library...


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Hell yeah. Typical indian style profanity lol.



random enemies be like abey chutiyeee ... *fires weapon like a mainiac*


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 1, 2015)

behen**od, bho**ike and mada**hod are random..

- - - Updated - - -

FC4 makes me lol midway in a gun fight.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2015)

80% finished with Dragonball xenoverse ..love this game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 80% finished with Dragonball xenoverse ..love this game.


Where did you buy it from? Game banned from steam India right?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Where did you buy it from? Game banned from steam India right?


Yeah 
Had to get the *ahem* version.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

why is it banned in India, why does India **** up everything that id good ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> why is it banned in India, why does India **** up everything that id good ?


Blame Namco Bandai. They don't release games here, not even android ones which are free to play


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Blame Namco Bandai. They don't release games here, not even android ones which are free to play


But they released witcher 2 right?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Blame Namco Bandai. They don't release games here, not even android ones which are free to play



One Piece also banned from Steam India


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a feeling this is like fallout. You can still get a friend to gift it to you. Why I say this is because some friends on my steam friend list have this game and they are Indians.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Blame Namco Bandai. They don't release games here, not even android ones which are free to play



Bandai launched a lot of games in India afaik, Dark souls was one of them ?
funniest thing is, its banned in India, China and Japan ? IDK why


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Bandai launched a lot of games in India afaik, Dark souls was one of them ?
> funniest thing is, its banned in India, China and Japan ? IDK why



I meant good anime based games. Heck they launched those crap Naruto games. 

BTW, dark souls is available.
DARK SOULS?: Prepare To Die? Edition on Steam


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Why dbz is blocked in India is beyond me. It doesn't even have a kiss scene. Prolly qualifies for pg13 :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why dbz is blocked in India is beyond me. It doesn't even have a kiss scene. Prolly qualifies for pg13 :/


I even emailed them about games being unavailable on play store.



> Hi
> 
> I'm a big fan of One Piece and DBZ and is utterly disappointed to know that despite One Piece Treasure Cruise (*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.namcobandaigames.spmoja010E&hl=en) and DRAGON BALL Z DOKKAN BATTLE (*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bandainamcogames.dbzdokkanww&hl=en) running fine on my device, they are unavailable on Indian playstore. -_-
> 
> ...



All I got was a copy paste reply from them:



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc.
> 
> ...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is actually a serious concern taking into consideration the current scenario of piracy on platforms like win 10. Msoft can remotely delete applications that are not legit on your system.

So even if you want to buy that game you can't and then what i mentioned above.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> This is actually a serious concern taking into consideration the current scenario of piracy on platforms like win 10. Msoft can remotely delete applications that are not legit on your system.
> 
> So even if you want to buy that game you can't and then what i mentioned above.



Win 10 anti-piracy measure in only for software on the Win Store


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> behen**od, bho**ike and mada**hod are random..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> FC4 makes me lol midway in a gun fight.



i make sure to use head sets while playing FC4 xD , parents barge in any time


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> i make sure to use head sets while playing FC4 xD , parents barge in any time



FC4 is nothing. I was playing Tomb Raider with the volume cranked up. My neighbour got suspicious.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]44oJi5w2Wjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 6, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> FC4 is nothing. I was playing Tomb Raider with the volume cranked up. My neighbour got suspicious.



yup the noises she makes are ....... xD


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> yup the noises she makes are ....... xD



you know, there's a pron made exclusively from her voices XD..
dont ask how I know


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you know, there's a pron made exclusively from her voices XD..
> dont ask how I know



its actually an hentai 

had already completed that game before with my old rig,  now will start game on my new rig soon


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 6, 2015)

Started Alien Isolation.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 6, 2015)

Even though Alien Isolation is supposed to be a horror game she doesn't scream like Lara does.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2015)

Started Playing Dead or Alive 5 
doing the tutorial first


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Playing Dead or Alive 5
> doing the tutorial first


Ok ok.. use tissues ok? 

Ok bye.


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Ok ok.. use tissues ok?


Will that game make you cry?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> Will that game make you cry?



absolutely, make sure you play that game with your family.. the story is heartbreaking and so emotional


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> oh oh oh you are in for a surprise,
> google it


Am aware of the DOA series, because of the movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Ok ok.. use tissues ok?
> 
> Ok bye.


Haha..not gonna use it buddy 



Flash said:


> Will that game make you cry?


Nope...it is due to Hot girls.



Nerevarine said:


> absolutely, make sure you play that game with your family.. the story is heartbreaking and so emotional



another


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 9, 2015)

Done playing GTA V.    The world  they created was awesome but the story didn't do much for me.  Michael was the only character I liked & the bad guys were forgettable. But the team that created the world deserve a lot pf praise.
I hope they create something like TBoGT  they did for GTA IV.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Haha..not gonna use it buddy



ok then. 

wahtever u do, remmbr to clean it up. persnl hygiene is very imp.

ok? 

ok bye..

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Done playing GTA V.    The world  they created was awesome but the story didn't do much for me.  Michael was the only character I liked & the bad guys were forgettable. But the team that created the world deserve a lot pf praise.
> I hope they create something like TBoGT  they did for GTA IV.



online??


---------------------------------


started NFS U2 fopr the 3rd time. Car customisation fk yeah!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 10, 2015)

Bought Tom Clancy Humble bundle.
Started playing Tom Clancy Splinter Cell series.
Currently playing Blacklist. Mostly COOP.
Also started COOP Ghost Recon future soldier. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  . You too should have been in the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Bought Tom Clancy Humble bundle.
> Started playing Tom Clancy Splinter Cell series.
> Currently playing Blacklist. Mostly COOP.
> Also started COOP Ghost Recon future soldier. [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]  . You too should have been in the game.



i just want my optical fiber internet back.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i just want my optical fiber internet back.


Beam just upgraded my 20mbps pack to 40 mbps for free. On Cloud number nine


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 11, 2015)

Finally started MGSV TPP


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Even though Alien Isolation is supposed to be a horror game she doesn't scream like Lara does.


Often times that is good. You neighbour or worse you mom in the other room doesn't get wind of your activities so easily.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

*Prison Break : The Conspiracy* - Episode 3


----------



## Gollum (Sep 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> *Prison Break : The Conspiracy* - Episode 3



Is that a game?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol. No. Series. One that got boring very soon.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Is that a game?





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol. No. Series. One that got boring very soon.


Prison Break: The Conspiracy Review - IGN

I only play this game, because of the series.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> Prison Break: The Conspiracy Review - IGN
> 
> I only play this game, because of the series.


Well if you have seen the full series then you know how boring seasons 2 and 3/are. That is the single reason why imdb rating dipped below 9.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well if you have seen the full series then you know how boring seasons 2 and 3/are. That is the single reason why imdb rating dipped below 9.


Ya. I've watched 2 & 3. Not grippy as 1. But the game concentrates only on the events happened during season 1.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> online??



No.. The offline story mode,


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 11, 2015)

pirate irate:


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 19, 2015)

Finished 2nd playthrough of Bulletstorm and i must admit who haven't played it yet please give it a try you will enjoy it. They must make 2nd game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

Finished Witcher 3 Completely...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished 2nd playthrough of Bulletstorm and i must admit who haven't played it yet please give it a try you will enjoy it. They must make 2nd game.



I agree. It has a nice gameplay.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Finished Witcher 3 Completely...


How long did it take?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 20, 2015)

Deleted Alien: Isolation, started F1 2013 (again) but getting boring. Playing Insurgency regularly. Now I'm in that phase of life where no game interests you .


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 20, 2015)

^^ Me too playing insurgency almost daily . add me we will play some coop together 
steam ;- vijju6091


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 26, 2015)

Completed BF3 campaign :O

Witcher 3 - may be 5-10% SIRI/CIRI sauna mission over 

batman origins somewhat 20-30%

FC4 completed campaign + all outpost + fort and now bored :O


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

Started SOMA...


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 27, 2015)

Started witcher 3 and r6 siege beta both are awesome


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2015)

Completed Prison Break: The Conspiracy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2015)

Completed SOMA...


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 27, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started SOMA...






bssunilreddy said:


> Completed SOMA...



wtf so fast? a game completed in so less hrs?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> wtf so fast? a game completed in so less hrs?



Game completed in 6 game hours...


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2015)

im playing dying light.. too much of a pussy to venture out at night


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 27, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Game completed in 6 game hours...



Do you buy all games? or download?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Do you buy all games? or download?



No only download all games...


----------



## snap (Sep 27, 2015)

"Downloaded"


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 27, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> No only download all games...



We all pirates    Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> im playing dying light.. too much of a pussy to venture out at night



It's everything a good game should have. Good graphics, attention to detail, voice acting etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2015)

yeah loving it.. the night time ventures are super scary


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's everything a good game should have. Good graphics, attention to detail, voice acting etc.



Yeah, It was a great game. The first zombie game I played & I liked it. Although it got a bit too difficult as it progressed for me. 


Playing GTA III these days. Almost a month of playing and I reached halfway.  Old game but still quite playable.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2015)

Started Half Life 2.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 27, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's everything a good game should have. Good graphics, attention to detail, voice acting etc.



But it's an FPS game cause motion sickness for me


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2015)

alienempire said:


> But it's an FPS game cause motion sickness for me



decrease FOV, remove motion blur.. play with a controller


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's everything a good game should have. Good graphics, attention to detail, voice acting etc.


Waiting for the expansion.  


Nerevarine said:


> yeah loving it.. the night time ventures are super scary


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Started Far Cry 4...


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 2, 2015)

Going to finish gta 5 for pc. 
At 73% Merrywheather heist...!! 

Going pretty well


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Started playing sniper elite v2


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2015)

Playing DOA 5 at Legend level (sooo tough)
it also has RE 6 character "Bayman"


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 5, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> Started playing sniper elite v2


Wanna co-op?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 7, 2015)

started path of exile again.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 7, 2015)

Finished mgsv tpp. 8/10


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Finished Dragonball xenoverse.. 8/10
Will start far cry 4 now


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2015)

Downloaded GTA V yesterday (FINALLY!). Already addicted. Played for 5-6 hours and only completed 5 missions. I screw around too much. I cannot reach any destination without getting wasted at least twice and switching 4-5 cars.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally progressed a bit on MGS 5.  Passed Episode 11 and got Quiet. Now trying to save poor Emmerich


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 10, 2015)

played a bit of dragon age inquisition today-the intro sequence was good but the rest of the game was pretty boring and repetitive


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone playing star wars battlefront? even though they game is quite casual in nature, DICE has done a good job in getting the star wars universe feel into the game. I'm enjoying it


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Anyone playing star wars battlefront? even though they game is quite casual in nature, DICE has done a good job in getting the star wars universe feel into the game. I'm enjoying it


Whom are you playing as - Rebel or Imperial?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Completed chapter 1 in mgs5 . Damn what a boss battle


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2015)

Started The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Hearts of Stone...


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2015)

Battlefield 4 on origin and sniper ghost warrior 2 on steam .


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished with Dragonbal Xenoverse Story mode..Overall completion is around 70% i think.. 
Started with Far Cry 4


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished StarCraft WOL for second time.

Started HOTS for 2nd time

Started hearts of stone


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2015)

Completed Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (Hearts Of Stone)...


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2015)

Started AC4:BF again, and on Ep.6


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2015)

Completed witcher 3 main quest. Now completing GTAV while I download MSGV and HoS expansion (along with the patch).


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 22, 2015)

Finished: Mass Effect

Started: Mass Effect 2

Random Hiatus: Bastion, Resident Evil 5, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 4, 2015)

completed crysis 3 

completed saints row 4 

uninstalled the crew  

started mad max


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> Started AC4:BF again, and on Ep.6


Completed the story. Just leveling up to prepare Jackdaw to take on Legendary ships.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 4, 2015)

Started Dead space - Too damn scary...


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dead Space wan't scary. But it was a good game. Good level design and placement of resources. Great zero gravity and vacuum levels.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2015)

I found dead space to be the stuff nightmares are made of. A tense and scary shooter. Brilliant music to raise up the scare factor.

2 was less scary except a level where you revisit the structure from past.

3 was action oriented.


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2015)

Playing NFS 2015. Not too shabby.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

Completed hearts of stone.
Completed anomaly warzone earth.
Started anomaly Korea.
Started anomaly 2.
Started anomaly warzone earth mobile.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Dead Space wan't scary. But it was a good game. Good level design and placement of resources. Great zero gravity and vacuum levels.



Those randomly appearing Necromorphs freaked me out.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 5, 2015)

I sometimes wander by this thread, only to get depressed to see people still have time to play games while I don't even get time to turn on my pc to set an alarm on it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> I sometimes wander by this thread, only to get depressed to see people still have time to play games while I don't even get time to turn on my pc to set an alarm on it


Why is that so?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why is that so?


Work man, work. 
Daily 10 am to 10 pm, sucking the life force out of me.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Dead Space wan't scary. But it was a good game. Good level design and placement of resources. Great zero gravity and vacuum levels.


Ah come on, freaky aliens jumping behind you when you're wandering alone isn't scary?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 5, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Work man, work.
> Daily 10 am to 10 pm, sucking the life force out of me.


Trust me no1 knows that better than me. 7am to 8pm daily


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Ah come on, freaky aliens jumping behind you when you're wandering alone isn't scary?



Those are jump scares. A truly scary game was Amnesia The Dark Descent. But Dead Space was good in its level design and sound. I really liked exploring the whole area for resources especially on the higher difficulty settings. I completed the whole game only by plasma cutter. Didn't buy any other weapon.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

Started Orcs Must Die! 2
fun


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Those are jump scares. A truly scary game was Amnesia The Dark Descent. But Dead Space was good in its level design and sound. I really liked exploring the whole area for resources especially on the higher difficulty settings. *I completed the whole game only by plasma cutter. *Didn't buy any other weapon.



That's one of the most precise and powerful weapon once upgraded. Dead Space was brilliant with its' strategic dismemberment, monster design, seamless cutscenes, sound design, and level design.

Try Alien Isolation.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 10, 2015)

Started downloading fallout 4, should be done in 2 weeks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Started downloading fallout 4, should be done in 2 weeks




Will retail discs be any help?

Only game that I found of late which still has a useful retail disc with full playable installation is tw3.

Other games you need to download :/


----------



## sygeek (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will retail discs be any help?
> 
> Only game that I found of late which still has a useful retail disc with full playable installation is tw3.
> 
> Other games you need to download :/


Retail disc has only 20% of the game, you've to download the rest. I'm not a fan of this trend either.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Retail disc has only 20% of the game, you've to download the rest. I'm not a fan of this trend either.


The retail price is the lowest for fallout right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The retail price is the lowest for fallout right?


Hmm yeah, 2999 + tee shirt


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hmm yeah, 2999 + tee shirt


Where do you get the tee shirt from and it is out of stock in flipkart..


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Where do you get the tee shirt from and it is out of stock in flipkart..


Tee shirt offer was on gamestheshop. Til last night. That is gone too.

So I would suggest if you haven't purchased yet, don't purchase it anymore as you will pay full price and get nothing extra. Wait for some discount.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 10, 2015)

Started Bioshock Infinite


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 10, 2015)

Portal 2 co op mode is amazing fun


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2015)

Started Fallout 4


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2015)

Started playing Fallout 4...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started playing Fallout 4...


Dispatched by bludart today


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 10, 2015)

Starting to download Fallout 4


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2015)

Playing *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game *​


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2015)

Started Warframe


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 10, 2015)

snap said:


> Started Warframe


What's there to start? Is there even a campaign? Or just deathmatch?


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What's there to start? Is there even a campaign? Or just deathmatch?



It's kinda like Borderlands series, PvE mainly. Don't know much about it tho just wanted to try it.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What's there to start? Is there even a campaign? Or just deathmatch?



Yes, there is a lot to start. You unlock planets, which is the campaign. You have to scan items and add it to the codex. You have to unlock weapons and frames. There are events happening all the time. To build a single frame or weapon, you have to level it up 10-12 times. If you are interested in the lore, there is a lot of that to uncover. There are quests. There is a lot to do in this game. It is grindy, very grindy, but they have made it a fun game to grind through. The weapons are amazing, bow and arrow are better than sniper rifles, nunchucks, kunai, staves, boomrang, jet powered hammer, whips, plasma gun. There is a gunblade, where pistol whipping and gunspinning are legit attack strategies.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

#Started with Fallout 4.
#Paused FarCry 4 , as I got lost in the map. Not sure where to go.
#Completed Splinter Cell Black Ops.
#Deleted Call of Duty Advanced Warfare after playing for a while. Frame drops and not a very interesting story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> #Started with Fallout 4.
> #Paused FarCry 4 , as I got lost in the map. Not sure where to go.
> #Completed Splinter Cell *Black Ops*.
> #Deleted Call of Duty Advanced Warfare after playing for a while. Frame drops and not a very interesting story.


dafuk


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> dafuk



Too much of Gaming.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Too much of Gaming.


Errrr.... Blacklist.


Nerevarine said:


> dafuk


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> #Started with Fallout 4.
> #Paused FarCry 4 , as I got lost in the map. Not sure where to go.
> #Completed Splinter Cell Black Ops.
> #Deleted Call of Duty Advanced Warfare after playing for a while. Frame drops and not a very interesting story.



Do you do anything else apart from gaming lol

Started playing Bioshock infinite, cleared the initial portion.
255 hrs on record for Rocksmith 2014  I love this buggy little piece of software. Waiting for new PC parts to arrive so that I can play this in full glory


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 11, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Do you do anything else apart from gaming lol
> 
> Started playing Bioshock infinite, cleared the initial portion.
> 255 hrs on record for Rocksmith 2014  I love this buggy little piece of software. Waiting for new PC parts to arrive so that I can play this in full glory


Says who


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 11, 2015)

Started Darksiders . awesome game I must say. Will play metro redux after this


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> #Completed Splinter Cell Black Ops.



It's a nice mix of stealth and COD whining. Greatest game !


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's a nice mix of stealth and COD whining. Greatest game !



I played a lot of CO-OP [Blacklist]. Bought it in Tom Clancy Humble Bundle.
Kind of liked this game , but in CO-OP I was all guns blazing most of the time.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 14, 2015)

Started fallout 4


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 14, 2015)

Finished anomaly Korea.
Started anomaly 2.
Started transistor.
Started fallout 4.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 14, 2015)

Started broken Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## bippukt (Nov 15, 2015)

Currently playing:

Witcher 3
Divinity Original Sin
Galactic Civilizations 3

All of them are huge time sinks


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

Started *F.E.A.R. 3*

I was expecting a complete Horror game and this seems to be more of a shooter.  Have not played the older versions.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Started *F.E.A.R. 3*
> 
> I was expecting a complete Horror game and this seems to be more of a shooter.  Have not played the older versions.



Try F.E.A.R + Perseus Mandate + Extraction Point. No regenerate health (have to rely on medkits), no power armor (for yourself). In one of the expansion (Perseus Mandate) you'll have to fight 2 simultaneously. And it has much better horror element than FEAR 2&3.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2015)

sam said:


> Try F.E.A.R + Perseus Mandate + Extraction Point. No regenerate health (have to rely on medkits), no power armor (for yourself). In one of the expansion (Perseus Mandate) you'll have to fight 2 simultaneously. And it has much better horror element than FEAR 2&3.



Not spending on another game right now. May play in future. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fallout gonna take a long time to finish :/


----------



## sygeek (Nov 18, 2015)

Completed GTA V. Started with Shadow of mordor which I'll hopefully complete by the time Witcher 3 HoS downloads. Cancelled fallout 4 download, will play next year.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Completed GTA V.



Is it good ?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Completed Shadow of mordor 100% in 24hrs 14min


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's good to hear that an open world game can be completed in a day nowadays!


----------



## xtr3m3 (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's good to hear that an open world game can be completed in a day nowadays!



what difficulty your playing fallout 4? i am new with fallout so wondering


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2015)

Completed Fallout 4 where I sided with Brotherhood of Steel...

PS: I used all kinds of cheats.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> PS: I used all kinds of cheats.



Hiya....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Completed Fallout 4 where I sided with Brotherhood of Steel...
> 
> PS: *I used all kinds of cheats.*


just wanna get rid of all those backlogs eh lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2015)

wow just like in real life.. ppl use chits to get rid of backlogs


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> wow just like in real life.. ppl use chits to get rid of backlogs


Lol


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> what difficulty your playing fallout 4? i am new with fallout so wondering


Hard. Normal got easy at level 20 with sneak, ninja and stealth headshots with a legendary silenced 10mm pistol which I got off a legendary baby radroach


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hard. Normal got easy at level 20 with sneak, ninja and stealth headshots with a legendary silenced 10mm pistol which I got off a legendary baby radroach



Do legendaries enemies exist one per type of enemy? Like only 1 legendary radroach will be there and likewise?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Do legendaries enemies exist one per type of enemy? Like only 1 legendary radroach will be there and likewise?


No idea man, this one just came out of the blue, I was fighting normal radroaches and then suddenly after I killed its mom, the kid evolved to legendary  

I have seen multiple legendary super mutants so am guessing it's not 1 of a kind. Though each of them drop a unique legen gear.

This legen radroach was in the USAF satellite area.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> Is it good ?


I played it after completing witcher 3. Initially, I was a bit letdown and had mixed feelings. I know I shouldn't be comparing it with the witcher 3, but after playing that game for 80 hours I wanted a similar experience, not something less. A couple hours in, the game did grew on me and I enjoyed playing it. I still have complaints regarding some gameplay mechanics and the story. I don't know if it's nostalgia, but I liked the map of GTA:SA more. Overall it was a good experience and I would definitely recommend. If you want to just mess around, have fun and free roam it's the best sandbox as of yet.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Do legendaries enemies exist one per type of enemy? Like only 1 legendary radroach will be there and likewise?



[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGy5H_C0Ivg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finished Batman Arkham knight and Started Mad Max.


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 23, 2015)

Finished:

Torchlight
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3

Started:

The Witcher

Playing:

Farcry 3
Resident Evil 5
The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 23, 2015)

1. Had to stop playing F.E.A.R 3. I had reached the final level but due to recent format I have lost the save game. I thought it would have been stored in Steam Cloud but it is empty. Anyways, watched both the endings on Youtube. 

2. Started with Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor and the game is impressive. 

3. Improved my skills in Don Bradman Cricket 14 for a local multiplayer competition with my brothers.


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 23, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 1. Had to stop playing F.E.A.R. I had reached the final level but due to recent format I have lost the save game. I thought it would have been stored in Steam Cloud but it is empty. Anyways, watched both the endings on Youtube.
> 
> 2. Started with Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor and the game is impressive.
> 
> 3. Improved my skills in Don Bradman Cricket 14 for a local multiplayer competition with my brothers.





Check my reply in the Don Bradman Cricket 14 thread. I thrashed the AI in the first two matches and then it's coming back


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Finished:
> 
> Torchlight
> Mass Effect 2
> ...



Thoughts on mass effect ending ? D


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Thoughts on mass effect ending ? D


 
AI punk: HI duuuude we are better than you we SAVE.

Shepard: You just killed people.

AI punk: Duuude we SAVE them.

Shepard: Uhh you kill them. You process them and destroy their memories, don't give them a chance to live.

AI punk: Duuude you didn't get it. We SAVE them. That's why we destroy.

Shepard: Can someone get me aspirin?

AI punk: I'm ignoring that. I'm also ignoring that I'm also a imperfect created AI who has no right to decide anything but since I was created to find a solution we kind of overpowered our creators hmm-

Shepard: Uhh you said you destroy because there is conflict between Organics and Synthetics.

AI punk: Yes.

Shepard: How are you arrogant to assume that synthetics are better?

AI punk: I don't care. We SAVE man. We SAVE. Think about the cycle. Poor poor cycle.

Shepard: WUT?!!

AI punk: Nevermind. We destroy and we save.

Shepard: Someone tell me what the HECK I should do.

AI punk: Destroy us. REMEMBER ALL synthetics pwned  (looks at Shepard for sadness)

Shepard: (almost smiling) Why didn't you tell me in the-

AI punk: Ignore that option. Control us. You get pwned. Everyone else lives happily ever after. You get a chance to control us even though you didn't want anything in this stuff.

Shepard: I already chose-

AI punk:  Synthesize. We all get to live happily ever after with organics being force fed synthetics and did I mention you get owned?

Shepard: You said I live since I destroy?

AI punk: yeah. But wait THINK OF ALL THE POOR SYNTHETICS. (I'm a synthetic nevermind). PLEASE THINK ABOUT TH- HEY WAIT WHERE ARE YOU GOINNNNNNNG

*Destroy ending*


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> Finished:
> 
> Torchlight
> Mass Effect 2
> ...


You really are jobless after the end of DBZ eh?


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2015)

Completed AC4.
Destroyed 3 out of 4 legendary ships.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 24, 2015)

Completed Black Ops 3. Well Now....  Surprise surprise!!...that was a pretty dayum good game!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 24, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Completed Black Ops 3. Well Now....  Surprise surprise!!...that was a pretty dayum good game!


Black ops 2 felt utter crap to me :/


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2015)

Playing God of War 2 in level 16 collecting infinite red orbs to max all weapons


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 25, 2015)

Started DiRT Rally - Never thought I would buy an early access game but the game is so damn fun. Really good car physics and graphics. A true rally sim. Money well spend.


----------



## saiyaman (Nov 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You really are jobless after the end of DBZ eh?



I haven't played most of the games haha


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 27, 2015)

Completed Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor. Skipping the DLCs. Need to find something else to play now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2015)

Completed God of War 2 
awesome game


----------



## RON28 (Nov 27, 2015)

started Hitman Codename 47, being a gamer without patience i never really played any stealth games except dishonored. damn this game is too hard and requires a lot of patience, I am enjoying it. also i decided not to watch any walkthrough and will complete whole series on my own


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 27, 2015)

Completed Fallout 4


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2015)

RON28 said:


> started Hitman Codename 47, being a gamer without patience i never really played any stealth games except dishonored. damn this game is too hard and requires a lot of patience, I am enjoying it. also i decided not to watch any walkthrough and will complete whole series on my own


Series gets tougher. And frustrating. But once you play the level multiple times, you will see there are multiple ways to do get things.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 27, 2015)

Started with Thief. Not sure if I will be able to play it long as not quite impressed with game mechanics yet. Skipping the current Steam Sale and will finish the few remaining games which I have in my steam account.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

28 hours in , fallout 4 
.50 sniper pistol with suppressor is awesome


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2015)

started sim city 4


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> 28 hours in , fallout 4
> .50 sniper pistol with suppressor is awesome



Your special stats? And play style?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Your special stats? And play style?


All at 9, Per int agil at 10,

Sneak + ninja + sniper- do sneak head shots for 1hit kills.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 28, 2015)

Stopped playing Thief. Didn't liked it. Started with Crysis 2, graphics are amazing for the game and Lara Croft and the Guardian of the light.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 28, 2015)

Started Farming Simulator 15


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Your special stats? And play style?



stealthy sneaky snipery, but have backup weapons if i get into a bad situation..
Im not taking Lone Wanderer perk, because I like the interactions with companions, this is probably bethesda's first attempt to make companions more lively, like bioware games ..
I use my powerarmor when i know im gonna run and gun super mutant encounters


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 29, 2015)

Started Victor Vran . awesome arpg. must play for arpg fans


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> stealthy sneaky snipery, but have backup weapons if i get into a bad situation..
> Im not taking Lone Wanderer perk, because I like the interactions with companions, this is probably bethesda's first attempt to make companions more lively, like bioware games ..
> I use my powerarmor when i know im gonna run and gun super mutant encounters


Lone wanderer is too good to pass on!


----------



## sygeek (Nov 29, 2015)

FINALLY FINISHED DOWNLOADING FALLOUT 4! Here I come!

Also started downloading the preload for Just Cause 3. It's friggin 40GB, should be done by next month.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> started sim city 4



Are you using mods from simtropolis ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> FINALLY FINISHED DOWNLOADING FALLOUT 4! Here I come!
> 
> Also started downloading the preload for Just Cause 3. It's friggin 40GB, should be done by next month.


Man I have been experiencing serious pain downloading MGSV


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Are you using mods from simtropolis ?



no not yet. Will look that up. Right now, im too satisfied with just making a profit. No facilities for my citizens.


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2015)

Started playing "The Darkness II".


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Started playing "The Darkness II".



 you like pulling guts from your victim's arsehole, dont you


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2015)

Started Rainbow six siege the 'ahem' version with friends at college. Lan sessions are awesome!!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Started Rainbow six siege the 'ahem' version with friends at college. Lan sessions are awesome!!


It's working on lan?

Damn I miss college now!


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's working on lan?
> 
> Damn I miss college now!


Yep, working on lan. Finally a AAA game that supports lan after a long time.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 3, 2015)

Started AC2  I know its too late but atleast better than never xD


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Completed Darkness II.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Started AC2  I know its too late but atleast better than never xD


I still haven't finished so many games man. It's cool


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 13, 2015)

Finished life is strange episode 1 . All good so far


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2015)

Playing Ghost Recon: Future soldier.


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 14, 2015)

Started The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2015)

Xcom Enemy Unknown..This game is ****ing awesome.. THX a lot [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]


----------



## Alok (Dec 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Xcom Enemy Unknown..This game is ****ing awesome.. THX a lot [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]



Welcome bro  Its one of best I ever played. After finishing main game , I'm playing Enemy Within.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 14, 2015)

Started nfsmw 2005 again with graphic mods


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Started nfsmw 2005 again with graphic mods



^^Names & links please.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2015)

Finished Mad max ( What an awesm game) and started Life is strange part 2: Out of time.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 19, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished Mad max ( What an awesm game) and started Life is strange part 2: Out of time.



is it true that the missions in this game are a bit repetitive and tedious?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2015)

Completed Assassins Creed:Syndicate...


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> is it true that the missions in this game are a bit repetitive and tedious?



Yes, repetitive but still not too boring.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2015)

Finally made it to the Institute in Fallout 4 and experienced the bioshock level twist in the storyline


----------



## ZTR (Dec 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Finally made it to the Institute in Fallout 4 and experienced the bioshock level twist in the storyline





Spoiler



Interstellar Much?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes **** this **** lol, biggest twist in the story line in the game


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes **** this **** lol, biggest twist in the story line in the game



Then you return to Prydwen and Maxson drops the 2nd biggest bomb on you.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Completed Assassins Creed:Syndicate...


How have the AC games been since AC3?

That's the last one I played.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2015)

play AC4, it is a gem.. its an okay assassin's creed game but its the best pirate game


----------



## Alok (Dec 20, 2015)

+1 to BLACK FLAG


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 21, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> is it true that the missions in this game are a bit repetitive and tedious?



Yes repetitive but better than any ubisoft's games repetitive mission and you explore thing in like new places and every place is different kind.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 28, 2015)

Paused my gameplay of Fallout4, Witcher 3 HOS, MSGV. Basically all AAA titles. I'm sick of them.

Now playing axiom verge, desktop dungeon, undertale and dota2.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 28, 2015)

Started Rainbow Six siege and rocket league
People should buy these games, incredibly fun.


----------



## anky (Dec 29, 2015)

Started skyrim a few days earlier, at level 19..playing as a mage (breton)...first rpg game i am playing...
is far cry 4 really good?
...i had started it earlier but got bored after few mins...i found it exactly like far cry 3...although i loved far cry 3 but this one was just the same..
was planning to assemble a pc for myself but that plan got postponed for few months..so will start witcher 3 on the new pc only and also skyrim with heavy graphics mods...skyrim graphics are pretty outdated, even for a 2012 game (m playing legendary edition).


----------



## xtr3m3 (Dec 29, 2015)

playing Assassins Creed:Syndicate 35% complete


----------



## anky (Dec 30, 2015)

Finally killed aludin in skyrim...after that  i got back to throat of the world and then one dragin came and said call me if need help...now now main quest are there..!!..is the game over?....i have still not joined the imperials or stormcloaks...and when will i become vampire or werewolf..?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

anky said:


> Finally killed aludin in skyrim...after that  i got back to throat of the world and then one dragin came and said call me if need help...now now main quest are there..!!..is the game over?....i have still not joined the imperials or stormcloaks...and when will i become vampire or werewolf..?



You can continue the Imperials or Stormcloaks Campaign and for the Vampire or Werewolf you need to have the legendary edition of the game and you need to sleep for a day I think so.


----------



## anky (Dec 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can continue the Imperials or Stormcloaks Campaign and for the Vampire or Werewolf you need to have the legendary edition of the game and you need to sleep for a day I think so.


i am having the legendary edition only...i have joined stormcloaks...one person there has given me a task so that he can trust my skill...(though i just killed the baddest dragon!).

- - - Updated - - -

activated all the dlc(s)...playing dawnguard questline now...along with the three dlc..  HD texture pack is also there.i have applied all three.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 2, 2016)

Just finished Bioshock Infinite finally. And it was as confusing as everyone said it would be. Not saying any more


----------



## Anorion (Jan 8, 2016)

skyrim.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2016)

Anorion said:


> skyrim.



short


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2016)

Uh when there are no other means of transport, you just have to walk. Yeah sure the terrain is beautiful and there are sudden weather changes, but eventually you start getting bored of all the walking. Every time you look at a horse, you feel like stealing it. This one time there was bright moon, next to a lake. My friends were sleeping and it was cold so I went to get some firewood. Went through the remains of several other fires, walking through the trees and small rises and depressions along the shore to gather the wood. Next to one extinguished fire, there was something like a fat branch, which looked like it could burn all night. Grabbed it and to my horror it was soft and furry instead of hard and woody. Someone had killed a rat and kept it next to a fire and had not bothered to eat it. I forgot about needing a fire, threw away all the wood I had and headed back into the dark, cold night. 

The game is good too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2016)

buddy if you want to  try good RPGs you should try Dragon Age Origins IMO


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Uh when there are no other means of transport, you just have to walk. Yeah sure the terrain is beautiful and there are sudden weather changes, but eventually you start getting bored of all the walking. Every time you look at a horse, you feel like stealing it. This one time there was bright moon, next to a lake. My friends were sleeping and it was cold so I went to get some firewood. Went through the remains of several other fires, walking through the trees and small rises and depressions along the shore to gather the wood. Next to one extinguished fire, there was something like a fat branch, which looked like it could burn all night. Grabbed it and to my horror it was soft and furry instead of hard and woody. Someone had killed a rat and kept it next to a fire and had not bothered to eat it. I forgot about needing a fire, threw away all the wood I had and headed back into the dark, cold night.
> 
> The game is good too.



The game has a lot of walking. Even if you do get a horse for yourself, there are many locations where you have to go on foot only. How many hours played? How many quests completed (both side and main). Give a bit of more time to it and if you still find boring coz of too much walking, then try other RPGs instead like DA:O, DA:I, Witcher trilogy, Kingdoms of Amalur (more hacknslash than any other RPG)


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 9, 2016)

Finished Life is strange and Game of Thrones. Started Fallout 4(never played any before).


----------



## saiyaman (Jan 13, 2016)

Started World of Warcraft 

*Playing:
*Dragon Age : Origins

Bastion

Assasin's Creed : Brotherhood

Resident Evil 5

The Witcher

The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim

*All Time*
 Don Bradman Cricket 14

Football Manager 2014

Dota 2


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Uh when there are no other means of transport, you just have to walk. Yeah sure the terrain is beautiful and there are sudden weather changes, but eventually you start getting bored of all the walking. Every time you look at a horse, you feel like stealing it. This one time there was bright moon, next to a lake. My friends were sleeping and it was cold so I went to get some firewood. Went through the remains of several other fires, walking through the trees and small rises and depressions along the shore to gather the wood. Next to one extinguished fire, there was something like a fat branch, which looked like it could burn all night. Grabbed it and to my horror it was soft and furry instead of hard and woody. Someone had killed a rat and kept it next to a fire and had not bothered to eat it. I forgot about needing a fire, threw away all the wood I had and headed back into the dark, cold night.
> 
> The game is good too.



i loled so hard that i rofled


----------



## anky (Jan 15, 2016)

Loving Skyrim even more after the mods.
Have many funny stories while playing skyrim!
Serena is such Loyal Comanion  I think she is in love with me 
Once me , Serena and reah(the girl who accompany us in temple of miraak) were inside the temple. There were giant axes oscillating sideways, rhea said' you go alone there and call me one u pull the lever'.I used whirlwind sprint and went through it. I pulled the lever to stop the axes and to my surprise, Serena was in there coming through the axes. Her health was very low but still she was coming with me.She dint wait for me to press the lever! #respect! 
How is fallout 3 compared to Skyrim (except the combat, of course). Like Map Size, locations, characters items, quests, dlc.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jan 17, 2016)

Completed AC2  thinking to start mafia 2


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 19, 2016)

Started playing ARK Survival evolved with friends. Apart from some really annoying connectivity issues from my side it's pretty fun to play.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 24, 2016)

Just finished the first episode of Life is Strange.  This game is absolutely amazing. Great main character, great story & the sound track is one of the best since Skyrim. 




anky said:


> How is fallout 3 compared to Skyrim (except the combat, of course). Like Map Size, locations, characters items, quests, dlc.



Fallout 3 was the first RPG I ever played but  I got bored with it soon. Few years later I played Skyrim  & I totally enjoyed it. I think the size is surely larger in Skyrim, the other things are subjective & I liked Skyrim's better.    I think modding Skyrim made it a way better game than it was at release, Half of my hours I spent  on that. 
But I guess there is a reason Fallout is popular. May be someone who likes Fallout could tell.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2016)

Started playing Castlevania : Mirror of Fate


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2016)

anky said:


> Loving Skyrim even more after the mods.
> Have many funny stories while playing skyrim!
> Serena is such Loyal Comanion  I think she is in love with me
> Once me , Serena and reah(the girl who accompany us in temple of miraak) were inside the temple. There were giant axes oscillating sideways, rhea said' you go alone there and call me one u pull the lever'.I used whirlwind sprint and went through it. I pulled the lever to stop the axes and to my surprise, Serena was in there coming through the axes. Her health was very low but still she was coming with me.She dint wait for me to press the lever! #respect!
> How is fallout 3 compared to Skyrim (except the combat, of course). Like Map Size, locations, characters items, quests, dlc.



this is why one should play RPGs <3


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 2, 2016)

Started Rise of the tomb raider

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Feb 2, 2016)

Finished Max Payne 3, short but still awesome. Soundtrack made the experience all the more better

Started Deus Ex HR - DC


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2016)

Playing a bit of Euro Truck Simulator 2 these days.


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 9, 2016)

Started skyrim with mods  

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 9, 2016)

Finished Rise of the tomb raider.
Solid 8.5/10

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2016)

Completed Castlevania : Mirror of Fate (Awesome game with excellent story)

Started *Child of Light*


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

Resumed some Super Meat Boy. Game already completed though, just having some fun.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 14, 2016)

Finished *Pillars of Eternity*


----------



## ARb (Feb 16, 2016)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> As the title states, post the list of titles which are piled up to be completed and if possible, report their progress or the status. This does not include the upcoming/unreleased titles that you will end up playing in the near future, but only those games which you posses and are yet to be completed. Once you have complete the game from the said list, you can edit it and update it with a new game which you might have obtained.
> 
> Here goes mine:
> 
> ...



Thats a lot of games considering different platforms. :dizzy_NF:


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2016)

ARb said:


> Thats a lot of games considering different platforms. :dizzy_NF:


You do realize he typed that on 2010, right?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2016)

skyrim. gonna install my first mod.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2016)

Xcom 2 almost all advent black site missions complete, this game is so exciting and satisfying...

Love the music too, especially the squad loadout music

The entire game is a race against time, while at the same time,  training your squad, researching stuff, building upgrades, collecting intel.. much pressure, such reward XD


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2016)

Started Dead Trigger 2....awesome game, superb graphics


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Almost  finished:

Xcom2
Shadowrun dragon fall

Started:

Shadow of mordor
Shadowrun Hong Kong

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 19, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Almost  finished:
> 
> Xcom2
> Shadowrun dragon fall
> ...


How big is xcom2? (In gameplay hours)

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2016)

i completed it , about 70 hours total playtime


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> i completed it , about 70 hours total playtime


Yeah same. Could have pulled it more but in the end I was piling up RSS like a boss and it started to get boring.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

Finished:

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations

Playing: Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 2, 2016)

Finished *Divinity Original Sin * with Lone Wolf Trait in 30 hours. Great game with good puzzles


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 2, 2016)

Started: This War of Mine, Rise of Tomb Raider
Finished: Xcom2

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Started: This War of Mine, *Rise of Tomb Raider*



How much is the cost in Steam ? how is it ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 3, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How much is the cost in Steam ? how is it ?


Got it from reapershop for ₹850. Worth it. Steam - ₹999

Great game, picks up good aspects from previous, adds more good stuff. I did not pre-order this, but still bought it at almost full Indian price but don't regret it. Square enix are good in my books. They have so good regional price for us ( learn something Bethesda).

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got it from reapershop for ₹850. Worth it. Steam - ₹999
> 
> Great game, picks up good aspects from previous, adds more good stuff. I did not pre-order this, but still bought it at almost full Indian price but don't regret it. Square enix are good in my books. They have so good regional price for us ( learn something Bethesda).
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk





What is the mode of distribution from reapershop?Download online or what?


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 3, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> What is the mode of distribution from reapershop?Download online or what?


They give the game by gifting them through steam

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 3, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> What is the mode of distribution from reapershop?Download online or what?


Mostly steamgift. Code in some cases for games on different platform like origin, uplay etc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2016)

When is Xcom 2 DLC gonna launch


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> When is Xcom 2 DLC gonna launch


Let them fix the base game first.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for reapershop, they claim cheapest game on internet.:smile_NF:


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 5, 2016)

Started *Pillars of Eternity*


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Still haven't finished far cry 4..how long is this freakin game ???

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2016)

Finished Obscure 1 & 2

Started playing *Silent Hill 2* 

from one of the reviewers comment on SH2 :

_"If you want to experience Silent Hill 2 at its best, especially your first
time, play at night with the lights off, with loud volume, and all by
yourself. Playing with a surround sound system with a good sub woofer
especially enhances the experience, and headphones work as a great
alternative if you do not have surround sound. Even if you do have
surround, you might still want to try headphones sometime -- it's a whole
new experience. If you play Silent Hill 2 as described above, you will
enjoy the true Silent Hill experience, and I guarantee that it will blow
you away. Enjoy."
_


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished Obscure 1 & 2
> 
> Started playing *Silent Hill 2*
> 
> ...


Will guarantee you pee your pants more like when you see them faceless hot nurses moving towards you on high heels with kitchen knives (silent hill 5 homecoming)...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Will guarantee you pee your pants more like when you see them faceless hot nurses moving towards you on high heels with kitchen knives (silent hill 5 homecoming)...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Played SH:Homecoming long back and it was damn scary experience


----------



## Gagan Gera (Mar 7, 2016)

started doom 3 bfg edition


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Finished one scenario of this war of mine.

Resumed HotS campaign.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2016)

Completed Hitman - Absolution.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Finished one scenario of this war of mine.


One scenario? Do you mean no. of the days you survived?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2016)

This war of mine is a bomb of a game  ! loved it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Flash said:


> One scenario? Do you mean no. of the days you survived?



Nope. Each scenario is a different timeline with different starting characters with different difficulty with different starting dweller states with varying total days of conflict.

My first scenario lasted for 42 days of war. And that net me 27 hours. Was feeling like starting a new scenario and then looked at my library size and quickly uninstalled this game to staunch my urge and moved over to HotS

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Played SH:Homecoming long back and it was damn scary experience


I have just managed to sit through SH2 the room and SH5 homecoming at max brightness on my monitor and then I said goodbye to the series. I would like to keep my heart beating thank you.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Mar 8, 2016)

Playing factorio these days. Amazing game, highly recommended!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 8, 2016)

Whats with this Stardew Valley? Its all over the internet...


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2016)

Started: Brothers A tale of two sons
            Child of light
             Shank
             Transistor
             Orcs must die 2
            Portal 2


----------



## Gagan Gera (Mar 10, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Started: Brothers A tale of two sons
> Child of light
> Shank
> Transistor
> ...



Woah ! Thats hell a lot of games


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Woah ! Thats hell a lot of games


And no other way to finish that gigantic backlog in a lifetime

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Mar 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And no other way to finish that gigantic backlog in a lifetime
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I'll never ever finish my backlog. 
It's impossible, I give up before trying  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Gera (Mar 10, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> I'll never ever finish my backlog.
> It's impossible, I give up before trying
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Same here :/


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

Migrated to legit MGS: V TPP with the save game from previous version


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 10, 2016)

Gagan Gera said:


> Woah ! Thats hell a lot of games


I know, but I have to finish those games. No point in buying them and not playing them

Pff I missed Dust : An Elysian tail
Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Migrated to legit MGS: V TPP with the save game from previous version


Left the game midway, felt overwhelming and a bit of a chore clearing out bases full stealth. I know I have to get back to it.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Left the game midway, felt overwhelming and a bit of a chore clearing out bases full stealth. I know I have to get back to it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



best thing about the game is how it can change so dynamically, based on how someone is playing. 

love it!


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 10, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> best thing about the game is how it can change so dynamically, based on how someone is playing.
> 
> love it!


Yea, you can finish the missions in many different ways, the thing I loved most about the game. Second half of the game is lame though.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2016)

Started playing Half Life 2 (Epic game)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2016)

Completed HL2 & also its HL2 - Episode 1

Started Wolfenstien New order


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Started playing Half Life 2 (Epic game)





Zangetsu said:


> Completed HL2 & also its HL2 - Episode 1
> 
> Started Wolfenstien New order



Did You start that NOW? and you call yourself a gamer?? Shame on thee!

Oh well.. i guess its never too late.. :\



Spoiler



just kidding


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Did You start that NOW? and you call yourself a gamer?? Shame on thee!
> 
> Oh well.. i guess its never too late.. :\


Haha..there are many epic games which are untouched by us :tongue_NF:


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Finished shadowrun dragonfall

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 4, 2016)

Playing Red Faction Guerilla Steam Edition. No idea when this will be finished. :drool_NF:


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 6, 2016)

Finished: Bastion

Started: GTA SA

Playing:

Farcry 3
Resident Evil 5
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Witcher
Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 8, 2016)

Completed Firewatch.   I'd rate it 8.5/10    
This game is great, The main two characters and their interaction is really interesting.  The graphics (Or may be I should say game art style) are brilliant. 
So basically you are just exploring the forest and talking to this other person on the radio, There isn't much gameplay as such, no puzzles, no action.   But the game never gets dull at any point.    If you are not too bored of this, I highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## sohan_92 (Apr 8, 2016)

Finished Red Faction Series... And All Masons are bald.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> Finished: Bastion
> 
> Started: GTA SA
> 
> ...



I can play co-op RE5 if you want. Ping me on steam.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2016)

me and  [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] have been playing Dying Light coop.. 

me and  [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] have been playing Far Cry 4 coop..

- - - Updated - - -

leveled up to 104 in Bf4 and took a bad beating last night. rage quitted


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Completed Firewatch.   I'd rate it 8.5/10
> This game is great, The main two characters and their interaction is really interesting.  The graphics (Or may be I should say game art style) are brilliant.
> So basically you are just exploring the forest and talking to this other person on the radio, There isn't much gameplay as such, no puzzles, no action.   But the game never gets dull at any point.    If you are not too bored of this, I highly recommend giving it a try.


Thanks for mentioning it. Gonna try it.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 10, 2016)

Started metro last light

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally started Grand Theft Auto:5. Playing at 20 fps on my laptop, but it's worth it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 11, 2016)

Restarted mass effect 2

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 11, 2016)

Started Guild Wars 2


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Started Guild Wars 2


That is one of games you cannot end  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 11, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Did You start that NOW? and you call yourself a gamer?? Shame on thee!
> 
> Oh well.. i guess its never too late.. :\
> 
> ...


I also have not played it till date....  Its sits gathering dust in my steam library  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Restarted mass effect 2
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



You played 1 & 3 ??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 11, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> You played 1 & 3 ??


Yeah played me1 2 times and me3 about 6 times.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> i also have not played it till date....  Its sits gathering dust in my steam library
> 
> sent from my a0001 using tapatalk



you sire, have no right to be a gamer


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 12, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you sire, have no right to be a gamer


Not his fault. Partly ea s fault for charging top dollar for dlc of these games still today. And this game is really incomplete without the story dlc.

Almost as if the dlc were made with the main game and just sold separately for their profit.

Update: I think you and I are talking about different games. Never mind 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not his fault. Partly ea s fault for charging top dollar for dlc of these games still today. And this game is really incomplete without the story dlc.
> 
> Almost as if the dlc were made with the main game and just sold separately for their profit.
> 
> ...



yes.. i was talking about half life saga..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 16, 2016)

*Dear Esther * - 8/10   - This is a nice visual experience.. haunting and surreal. It lasts for just one and half hours and all you do is walk (linear) and experience the surroundings while you are told a story, the story unfolds as the game progresses. 
But the world is beautiful and the graphics are top notch. I really enjoyed it.  
On the downside I thought the story was told in a poetic way so I didn't quite get it till it made sense towards the end.  Now that I know, I'll be playing it one more time. 

I'd say give it a try because its not that long and all you do is press wasd and feel the experience.   (I think I am beginning to enjoy shorter story based games now).

Screenshots here


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

Started arkham Knight and hitman ep2 sapienza.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (May 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Started arkham Knight and hitman ep2 sapienza.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Arkham knight on pc or console? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Arkham knight on pc or console?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


PC. Don't own no consoles yet 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 14, 2016)

Started Forza 6: Apex. Surprisingly optimised . it ran fine on a 940m with little to no lag

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2016)

Resumed Football Manager 2014. Damn this game is intense.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 16, 2016)

Playing *Everybody's gone to the Rapture*,  The style is similar to The Vanishing of Ethan Carter  which I thought one of the best looking games but the Rapture blows Ethan Carter away.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 16, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Playing *Everybody's gone to the Rapture*,  The style is similar to The Vanishing of Ethan Carter  which I thought one of the best looking games but the Rapture blows Ethan Carter away.



I had found The Vanishing of Ethan Carter very boring to be honest. Although, I loved MCF games and the Murdered Soul Suspect.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2016)

Started witcher 3 hos and blood and wine expansions..
Good bye social life

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 2, 2016)

Overwatch 
Justice Rains From Above....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Started witcher 3 hos and blood and wine expansions..
> Good bye social life
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Console ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Console ?


No, pc of course

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 9, 2016)

Finished Fallout 4 and started Ryse: Son of Rome.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 29, 2016)

Finished Limbo


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Finished Limbo



Did you [STRIKE]see[/STRIKE] hear the secret level?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Did you [STRIKE]see[/STRIKE] hear the secret level?



Nope its my first play through so i can't access the secret level


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Did you [STRIKE]see[/STRIKE] hear the secret level?



There is a secret level ??


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jun 30, 2016)

Recently started half-life


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> There is a secret level ??



Yes. A level unlocks after you collect all the hidden eggs. I don't remember exactly which lvl you access it but it was an elevator that takes you to that level. Definitely see that level.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy ****, gonna try it out


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Yes. A level unlocks after you collect all the hidden eggs. I don't remember exactly which lvl you access it but it was an elevator that takes you to that level. Definitely see that level.


I think I'll watch a YouTube video of that. Too lazy to play it again.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I think I'll watch a YouTube video of that. Too lazy to play it again.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



lol you can't. It's a special level meant to be played.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 13, 2016)

Started playing ArmA 3 because I enjoyed both Operation Flashpoint games. But it is one tough game, still getting used to the controls.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2016)

started playing Pokemon Go. The dream we had when we were kids


----------



## saiyaman (Jul 18, 2016)

*Finished:

*Farcry 3
Witcher 1
*
Started:*

Witcher 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2016)

Started Resident Evil HD

Damn this game is Scary in the whole series...
the Zombies are really spooky


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 8, 2016)

Started Dead Space. This game scared the **** out of me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

Started:
Dragon age 3,
Deus ex mankind divided

Left midway:
Fallout 4,
Arkham Knight

Completed:
Fallout 1

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Started Dead Space. This game scared the **** out of me.



Yeah!!!

for more Scares play Outlast Series & Silent Hill Series..if u haven't


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 8, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah!!!
> 
> for more Scares play Outlast Series & Silent Hill Series..if u haven't


I think after this one I am going to stay away from horror games for a while


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2016)

You guys should try Soma.

Its a very intelligent game but also very scary.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dead space 2 scarier than DS.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dead space 2 scarier than DS.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Nah. Dead Space 1 > 2


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 9, 2016)

Started This war of mine.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished Dead Space. What a game. Sent chills down my spine.

 Started Dragon Age: Origins and continuing This War Of Mine


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 15, 2016)

Resumed blood and wine

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2016)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Started Dead Space. This game scared the **** out of me.



Alien Isolation has no ghosts or zombies. 
Still it is damn scary.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Alien Isolation has no ghosts or zombies.
> Still it is damn scary.


Stops being scary once you get the flame thrower.

In Soma you don't even have weapons.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 15, 2016)

Alien Isolation wasn't scary for me. Maybe because I knew at the back of my head what the artist thought of when making the alien (and predator from predator series).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2016)

u guys shud read this thread if u haven't 

*forum.digit.in/gamerz/156407-quest-scares-horror-titles.html?highlight=quest+for+scares


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

^thank you for bringing this thread up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2017)

Shadow Fight 2 (Eclipse Mode)
Shadow vs May

Anyone ??

Damn Impossible


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2017)

Started playing the following games...

Rise of Tomb Raider,
Witcher 3,
Farcry Primal...


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jan 20, 2017)

Playing

Just Cause 3


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2017)

Posting here after a long time. Basically put all games on hold until I complete Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 20, 2017)

Playing

Witcher 2
Brothers: A tale of two sons,
Back to the future Episode 1,
Portal


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 21, 2017)

Finished
Quantum Break- 6/10 . Great visual  but too much story telling instead of gameplay
Titanfall 2- 9/10 . This game has a great singleplayer campaign, easily one of the best in the FPS genre. Must play 

Started FC Primal- Great graphics but boring gameplay


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 24, 2017)

Playing Quantum Break. It's like playing a part in movie. Most people don't like it but i do.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 24, 2017)

Completed ROTR, inside, Max Payne 3.

Now playing: Witcher 3 blood and wine

Backlog: Hitman, Doom, Just Cause 3, Far Cry Primal, Arkham Knight


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 24, 2017)

- Completed Underground 2 for the first time.  This is the best racing game. 
- Completed Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising. Nice game but I liked Red River better. 
- Playing Arma 3 and Crysis now.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 24, 2017)

Completed Skyrim main quest and 2 DLCs. doing side quests now
Never thought I would enjoy an FPS without guns.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2017)

I completed Witcher 3 with HoS and B&W DLCs on Normal Difficulty. 
Completed All side quests except 5. Some Vegelbud Derby, one Gwent and rest treasure hunts. 

I have never been so moved by any game before. This i can say. The amount of life philosophy that you can take out of this game is tremendous. 
Hats off to CDPR. 

So I installed the School of the Roach mod and restarted on Blood and Broken Bones difficulty. 
Result, got pwned by Vesemir in Kaer Morhan training pit and then by 5 ghouls in the first mission of Lilac and Gooseberries. Literally had to invoke God mode to get past the ghouls.


This just got way more interesting.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 28, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Posting here after a long time. Basically put all games on hold until I complete Dark Souls 2.


I once attempted DS3 but uninstalled after at the 2nd or 3rd boss mission because how difficult those fights are even on the lowest difficulty level.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2017)

Started playing the following games...

Rise of Tomb Raider,
Witcher 3,
FarCry Primal... 						

But Completed Witcher 3 with HoS and B&W DLCs on Normal Difficulty.Except for few Side Quests.
Rise of Tomb Raider is super difficult even on normal difficulty.
FarCry Primal is easy in doing normal quests but could not tame the beats at all until now except for the Wolf.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I once attempted DS3 but uninstalled after at the 2nd or 3rd boss mission because how difficult those fights are even on the lowest difficulty level.


Its not that hard, you just need patience and timing.

Don't know about DS3 yet, but every enemy in the souls series has 3-4 types of attacks that they use. You just need to read their attacks correctly and act accordingly. Learn when to attack and when to avoid. Some attacks will leave them vulnerable which you must exploit. But if you get cocky you will die quickly.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 28, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rise of Tomb Raider is super difficult even on normal difficulty.



You are getting old


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> You are getting old


Maybe   

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2017)

I completed Life is Strange last week. It was an emotional ride the week it took me to complete. 

I went on the group chat on the official site where they discuss about the impact this game leaves on players. And I got to know Post LiS syndrome is a thing.

I enjoyed the game throughout and will play again to take some alternate decisions.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 28, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I completed Life is Strange last week. It was an emotional ride the week it took me to complete.
> 
> I went on the group chat on the official site where they discuss about the impact this game leaves on players. And I got to know Post LiS syndrome is a thing.
> 
> I enjoyed the game throughout and will play again to take some alternate decisions.



Watch Steins;Gate if you haven't.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 28, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Watch Steins;Gate if you haven't.



I have. Also wrote a blog about it.
Also watched the movie btw. 

Have also to buy the game on Steam too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2017)

Started Shadow of Mordor...excellent graphics and gameplay


----------



## true_lies (Mar 22, 2017)

Started Dishonored....been a long time since i played a good stealth game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

All games are at a halt, except for CSGO. This ranking mania is really aggressive. I find myself practicing one taps and what not . Damn! .


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Mar 23, 2017)

Playing elder scrolls online and the witcher 2. Recently bought bioshock series and going to start that soon


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2017)

Started Batman Arkham Knights


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2017)

Started Divinity Original Sin EE.


----------



## true_lies (May 4, 2017)

Completed Borderlands and all DLCs, a wonderful blast of a game.
Started Borderlands 2, seems like an awesome blast of a game.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2017)

Completed the witcher 3 completely, all blips in the map, every single thing imaginable and doable in the game (yes even got the dark souls sword). 260Hrs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2017)

Completed Mass Effect Andromeda

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (May 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Completed Mass Effect Andromeda
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Final rating?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Final rating?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


6/10

It was fun and I actually did everything because am a me fanboy. Otherwise there is a lot of scope for improvement. Its not bad, but it's not spectacular like ME2. Everyone should play it at least once though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (May 4, 2017)

So I'm guessing not much re-playable value.
Guess I'll wait on some more game fixes and patches, and most importantly when i buy a new system that can actually play it

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2017)

true_lies said:


> So I'm guessing not much re-playable value.
> Guess I'll wait on some more game fixes and patches, and most importantly when i buy a new system that can actually play it
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


There is replay value, just not immediately once you finish it once. They still have scope to release some good expansions. But yeah they could have don't so much more really. After seeing all the concept art, so much good stuff was cut out. This is where TW3 just shines so much more. I suggest wait for a good price drop before you consider buying it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seamon (May 5, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Final rating?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


GOTY GOTY GOTY GOTY


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 6, 2017)

seamon said:


> GOTY GOTY GOTY GOTY


Not even close. More like GOTI 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2017)

Completed POP:TFS finally.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2017)

Flash said:


> Completed POP:TFS finally.


Playing old games backlog ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2017)

Playing...

Assassins Creed: Unity


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Playing old games backlog ?


When i last played, the game was having bugs and i was stuck in some door. So, uninstalled it.
Found a good source with updated version, installed and completed it now.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 8, 2017)

Restarted Diablo 2 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (May 8, 2017)

I have started a lot of games.. but end up not completing them. *cough* Rocket league *cough* On my pending "the game which I want to complete* list are following:
Quantum Break (I bought the game after I got my RX 480, but didn't complete it)
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (Its a beautiful game, that I just lost track of)
Half Life (yea... still not completed it  Its scary af)
If my heart had wings (Anime game... still want to complete)
Bioshock 1 (I started it but lost when I started playing RL a year ago)


----------



## true_lies (May 23, 2017)

Completed Borderlands 2, awesome game of badassery.
Started second playthrough in True Vault Hunter Mode.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 23, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Completed Borderlands 2, awesome game of badassery.
> Started second playthrough in True Vault Hunter Mode.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


You have a lot of time my friend. I envy you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (Its a beautiful game, that I just lost track of)



That is a game that you should play in one sitting. Otherwise you lose the main striking aspect of the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2017)

^I thought u meant to say you should play borderlands 2 in one sitting.. 

That would be something


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 3, 2017)

Finally completed Divinity Original Sin - 8/10.



Nerevarine said:


> ^I thought u meant to say you should play borderlands 2 in one sitting..
> 
> That would be something



That's a pretty long game lol. Brothers is a short game and it really needs to be played in a continuous fashion since it has an effect at the end which you won't get if you play with breaks in between.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2017)

Recently had finished Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. It is without a doubt one of the best single player campaigns I've played. Gameplay might not be fluid as it's so old now but damn the story holds up. Loved it all the way(except a bit of the initial grind).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2017)

Started playing The Walking Dead : Michonne

Excellent game and awesome opening song


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2017)

Completed the WD: Michonne, what a game

Telltale knows how to test your emotions through games.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 25, 2017)

Everyone is posting their high-end game progress here. I will be different, I guess.

Started playing Stardew Valley. 

Good thing is that my potato laptop can handle this with 60 fps.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Everyone is posting their high-end game progress here. I will be different, I guess.
> 
> Started playing Stardew Valley.
> 
> Good thing is that my potato laptop can handle this with 60 fps.


Waiting for your farm layout screenshot...

Use www.upload.farm


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 25, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Waiting for your farm layout screenshot...
> 
> Use www.upload.farm


I will do that at once when I log into the system.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 26, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Waiting for your farm layout screenshot...
> 
> Use www.upload.farm


Here you go. 

Rohia Farm Summary - upload.farm


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Rohia Farm Summary - upload.farm


Nice!! One thing I like about default layout is the space available.

Here is my farm when I was playing few months back . Usoland Farm Summary - upload.farm


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 26, 2017)

Started Player unknowns battlegrounds.
Best finish so far is #19.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Finished Halfway. Great turn based game despite its poor reviews. I enjoyed it thoroughly. And I would advice turn based lovers to definitely play it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 26, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Nice!! One thing I like about default layout is the space available.
> 
> Here is my farm when I was playing few months back . Usoland Farm Summary - upload.farm


Yep... and you will get plenty of resources also.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2017)

Playing Survarium...
Has anybody played it?
I can find only death matches. Is there any free roam like in STALKER Series.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 30, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Playing Survarium...
> Has anybody played it?
> I can find only death matches. Is there any free roam like in STALKER Series.


Yeah I played it. Only death match. You will get bored of it very soon. They were supposed to add a free roam sandbox play but that never happened. And also the ping is ridiculous due to a single server far off from here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 30, 2017)

Started Darkest Dungeon

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2017)

Completed Prey.  Great mechanics, gameplay, and storyline. Highly recommended.

Started playing Dead Cells (roguelite). So far the game has been very addictive. Let's see how much depth it has to offer.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 30, 2017)

started Tekken 7. Palms pain with xbox controller on PC. But all the old memories


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2017)

Playing spec ops the line these days. Very nice story. Good game play.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 6, 2017)

Playing FarCry 4...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2017)

Playing Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Playing Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor


Excellent gameplay, if u like Batman u will like this too


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 8, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Excellent gameplay, if u like Batman u will like this too


But a bit repetitive in my opinion. Still fun though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Everyone is posting their high-end game progress here. I will be different, I guess.
> 
> Started playing Stardew Valley.
> 
> Good thing is that my potato laptop can handle this with 60 fps.


Heard its a great game! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Playing Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor


will it run on a system having just 4gb ram?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> will it run on a system having just 4gb ram?


768p, med settings should run as long as you have a capable GPU


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> will it run on a system having just 4gb ram?


Textures need a lot of GPU ram, so as long as you have enough of that it should work. Also 1080p was eating around 4 GB or ram, so my game was crashing (8gb system ram) with other programs running. The crash was gone after I upgraded to 16gb.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 11, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Textures need a lot of GPU ram, so as long as you have enough of that it should work. Also 1080p was eating around 4 GB or ram, so my game was crashing (8gb system ram) with other programs running. The crash was gone after I upgraded to 16gb.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I had it running without problems on 770 (2GB) and 8GB system RAM at 1080p.   Apart from textures and AA, I think I had set everything else to high.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I had it running without problems on 770 (2GB) and 8GB system RAM at 1080p.   Apart from textures and AA, I think I had set everything else to high.


770 is a good card. The game will falter below that. 

8gb system ram is not enough for ultra textures + high settigs. I did a test and the ram was filled up nicely for ultra on my 4gb 860m and 6gb system ram (16 total). So it sounds about right for your rig. 

But 4gb system ram may not be enough which was what op asked.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 11, 2017)

i intend to run it at 900p at low/med settings only(just to see whether it works or not with 4gb ram).As for the game itself,i've played it once earlier but didn't like it all that much as it was really monotonous and didn't have a very engrossing storyline(felt more like a MP game than a story driven SP experience).But i've since heard that its dlc missions are somewhat better than those in the main story and so i'd like to give it another go(on a less powerful system).


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 11, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> i intend to run it at 900p at low/med settings only(just to see whether it works or not with 4gb ram).As for the game itself,i've played it once earlier but didn't like it all that much as it was really monotonous and didn't have a very engrossing storyline(felt more like a MP game than a story driven SP experience).But i've since heard that its dlc missions are somewhat better than those in the main story and so i'd like to give it another go(on a less powerful system).


Dlc missions? What dlc missions? AFAIK no extra story content as dlc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2017)

Started Battlefield 4

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2017)

Playing Rise of Nations:Extended Edition...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2017)

Playing *Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 *


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2017)

Completed spec ops the line. Also started fable anniversary.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 12, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Completed spec ops the line. Also started fable anniversary.


Got boring for me very soon. Kingdoms of amalur was better somehow...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got boring for me very soon. Kingdoms of amalur was better somehow...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


But Spec Ops is a wonderful TPS.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> But Spec Ops is a wonderful TPS.


Talking about fable. How can you compare spec ops and kingdoms of amalur  

Completely different genres.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got boring for me very soon. Kingdoms of amalur was better somehow...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Will try that one.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 16, 2017)

Playing Torchlight 2. So far so good.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2017)

I completed the game, Abzu last week. It was a good short game. Totally worthy swimming simulator! And a very relaxing one at it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 17, 2017)

> I completed the game, Abzu last week. It was a good short game. Totally worthy swimming simulator! And a very relaxing one at it.



This game is quite good. The music is so relaxing.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2017)

Started Warhammer 40K Dawn of War GOTY Edition. Awesome game, needed some fixes because of being old and not supporting widescreen resolution but I managed to do it.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2017)

finished uncharted 1,2,3, and 4. Uncharted 4 was simply amazing.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 31, 2017)

INSIDE - 9/10


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 1, 2017)

Finished Path of Exile grind act1 normal to act 4 merciless 16 hours 

Started Doom.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2017)

abhidev said:


> finished uncharted 1,2,3, and 4. Uncharted 4 was simply amazing.


Welcome back, after 1 year

also try  _Uncharted: The Lost Legacy_


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Resumed playing the mmorpg-Ragnarok after 4-5 years.. anyone still plays it here ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 8, 2017)

Started playing Half-life 2...for the first time.
Better late than never!

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally Completed Batman Arkham Knight
Took much time to find riddler trophies and doing side-missions

Best game in Graphics


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2017)

Completed Warhammer 40000 Dawn of War finally. Started Crysis Warhead and Assassin Creed Revelation.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2017)

Playing L.A.Noire and CoD:MW3. 
Comparing to CoD:MW3 gameplay, i prefer BF3.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 3, 2017)

Finished Titanfall 2 and started Nier automata and The Evil Within .


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2017)

Started Shift 2 Unleashed. Tried to like the game but it doesn't feel like NFS series. Contemplating to uninstall it. Its much more realistic as opposed to the fun in NFS underground and most wanted.

Also started Redeemer and Shadow Tactics : Blades of the Shogun. Both the games seem interesting especially the latter since there were no games in that genre after Commandos 2. Commandos 3 wasn't as fun as 2 was. Also 3 had first person view too. Reached mission 4 in Shadow Tactics - takes me back to the days of Commandos 1 and 2.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 15, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed Batman Arkham Knight
> Took much time to find riddler trophies and doing side-missions
> 
> Best game in Graphics


So u collected all of them trophies ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> So u collected all of them trophies ?


Yes


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 15, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes


Whoa. that takes lot a patience. I just moved onto the next game after completing the main and side missions. Digging for all the trophies was just too much for me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 15, 2017)

Started playing Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Whoa. that takes lot a patience. I just moved onto the next game after completing the main and side missions. Digging for all the trophies was just too much for me.


But it's fun in this game.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started playing Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag


Ahoy Matey!


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 15, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Whoa. that takes lot a patience. I just moved onto the next game after completing the main and side missions. Digging for all the trophies was just too much for me.



I did too. Also you get a different ending.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2017)

Completed Assassin's Creed Revelations. Started Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 (ahem version). That game was sitting in my HDD and taking up 14GB, I thought, its only 5-6 hrs long so lets just complete and delete it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 29, 2017)

Been playing divinity os2 for the past few days. Simply awesome!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2017)

Completed Far Cry 4. Good game, bad ending.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 16, 2017)

Finished Evil within and started Evil Within 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished Evil within and started Evil Within 2.


Much more scary and better than part 1


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2017)

Started Playing Warhammer 40K Dawn of War Winter Assault and FEAR 3 on co-op.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2017)

Current playing Batman: Arkham Knight. 
Batmobile is a nice addition to the series; hope they add Batpod/Batwing in the future to ride in Gotham.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

Completed Mass Effect Andromeda and Dishonored 2.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2017)

topgear said:


> Completed Mass Effect Andromeda and Dishonored 2.


Hello. Long time no see. What's up?


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 24, 2017)

Started Age of Empires 2

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2017)

Completed Fear 3 in co-op with Mani. Started Torchlight 2 in co-op as well along with Crisis Warhead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Completed *Fear 3 in co-op* with Mani. Started Torchlight 2 in co-op as well along with Crisis Warhead.


How is the SP Campaign ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> How is the SP Campaign ?


Its not awesome and not awful. Just average FPS campaign but length is good with around 6-7 hours.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 4, 2017)

How is pubg no one playing?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> How is pubg no one playing?


I am not playing. Have enough backlogs already 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 4, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I am not playing. Have enough backlogs already
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



tried pubg and I immediately died it’s a survival game 1vs 64 the one who survives till end wins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2017)

Playing Assassins Creed-Black Flag...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 7, 2017)

Started cod ww2 ,far cry primal almost completed watch dogs 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2017)

Completed Assassins Creed: Black Flag...
Started playing Assassins Creed: Origins...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Completed Assassins Creed: Black Flag...
> Started playing Assassins Creed: Origins...


where did you got ac origins?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> where did you got ac origins?


From a friend who shared his id


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2017)

Started Torchlight 2 in co-op with a friend. In the meantime completed Injustice Gods Among Us. Pretty good story for a fighting game.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2017)

Completed Batman: Arkham Knight, and currently playing DLCs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2017)

Played Darkest Dungeon, absolutely phenomenal game. The soundtrack, the story, the gameplay is excellent.
There is a lot of grinding but man does this game feel good. I completed the crimson court storyline, defeating the countess, holy shit, that took such a toll.
They are also adding another DLC for this, story derived from HP Lovecraft's Color out of sky.

*i.ytimg.com/vi/zicrFyjtXN0/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2018)

Completed Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Played Darkest Dungeon, absolutely phenomenal game. The soundtrack, the story, the gameplay is excellent.
> There is a lot of grinding but man does this game feel good. I completed the crimson court storyline, defeating the countess, holy shit, that took such a toll.
> They are also adding another DLC for this, story derived from HP Lovecraft's Color out of sky.


Looks like Turn based strategy game with lots of skill learning


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 1, 2018)

Played Doki Doki Literature Club. Kind of hilarious tbh.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 2, 2018)

Far cry primal completed Started Dishonored 2


----------



## true_lies (Jan 8, 2018)

Started Homefront....(4 hours later)..finished Homefront
Shortest SP campaign I played, an OK story and very familiar gameplay

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jan 22, 2018)

Completed Dishonored 2 on a Low Chaos Stealth playthrough. Now playing Dishonored: Death of the Outsider.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 23, 2018)

Anyone here playing Borderlands 2?
Looking to play in co-op. Pm me here or add me on steam - biks507.
I have the GotY edition plus the Upgrade Pack 2 with the Digistruct Peak challenge.

Sent from my Asus ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2018)

Playing *Sniper Elite 2 - *Mission #4 - Opernplatz


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 14, 2018)

Completed Shadow of Mordor. Gameplay is good but rest of it is boring.

Playing Rise of the Tomb Raider's DLCs with Japanese voice-overs.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2018)

Playing Metro: Last Light


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Playing Metro: Last Light


Not redux version? Where did you get the original version?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not redux version? Where did you get the original version?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Not able to play Redux version of both games on my system. Crashes on start. Just sitting their in my steam library. Got the game on PB


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2018)

Finished Hellblade, what an amazing game. I am not gonna forget this for a long long time.
Absolutely worth the amount.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2018)

Started Homefront


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2018)

You've been playing Homefront for at least a week from what I've gathered from the Activity Feed.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 4, 2018)

Considered idle master?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 4, 2018)

Completed Nier Automata - 8/10






Where is the soundtrack thread?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 4, 2018)

Completed Dota 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2018)

Now start DoTA3


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2018)

@chimera201 : how much game play time for Nier Automata ?


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 4, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> @chimera201 : how much game play time for Nier Automata ?



50 hrs for the main ending and 90% of side quests. Haven't gone for the optional lvl 99 boss.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 4, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Completed Dota 2



Congrats man. Now play real life.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Now start DoTA3


SP campaign ?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Congrats man. Now play real life.


Real life has great graphics but storyline isn't good. So avoid real life.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Real life has great graphics but storyline isn't good. So avoid real life.


Need savegames in reallife.


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Real life has great graphics but storyline isn't good. So avoid real life.


Play multiplayer.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> You've been playing Homefront for at least a week from what I've gathered from the Activity Feed.


Lol yes. Today it will be completed hopefully because of holiday. Getting time to play games is kinda difficult with job and family.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2018)

Completed The Walking Dead: The New Frontier 
there will be next season.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2018)

Completed Home Front. Started Batman Arkham City. It's a big game, let's see how much time does it takes to complete the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2018)

Now playing : Outlast 2


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2018)

Completed Outlast 2
Creepy


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Outlast 2
> Creepy


Damn! In one day !


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Damn! In one day !


Not one day.
Started on Tuesday and Completed on Wednesday (almost 6~7hrs)
Played on Hard mode and died many times (didn't count)
Challenging game where u can only hide & run


Anybody played COD: BO 3 ? that's next on my list


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2018)

Started Mirrors Edge Catalyst

The graphics and cutscenes are so realistic.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Mirrors Edge Catalyst
> 
> The graphics and cutscenes are so realistic.


And the game itself?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And the game itself?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes, game is good too, fast-paced action game play


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Mirrors Edge Catalyst
> 
> The graphics and cutscenes are so realistic.


You are one guy who is playing so much even after so many years.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2018)

gameranand said:


> You are one guy who is playing so much even after so many years.


Its in my blood....will game on even after my retirement


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Its in my blood....will game on even after my retirement


It's in my blood too. I do play games. Just not as much as I would like to do.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2018)

gameranand said:


> It's in my blood too. I do play games. Just not as much as I would like to do.


u mean  I play lot more than you ?


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean  I play lot more than you ?


I think yes.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2018)

Started Alien Rage. Good enough shooting game.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Started Alien Rage. Good enough shooting game.


Never heard of it. Is this like Doom?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2018)

Flash said:


> Never heard of it. Is this like Doom?


Not that good. It's ok game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2018)

Finally completed Alien Rage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2018)

Started playing NIOH: Complete Edition


----------



## true_lies (Jun 20, 2018)

Started playing Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## true_lies (Jun 30, 2018)

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider
Visually stunning, good gameplay and tomb puzzles. 
But felt a bit underwhelming, would rate it a tad below the previous game.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 30, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider
> Visually stunning, good gameplay and tomb puzzles.
> But felt a bit underwhelming, would rate it a tad below the previous game.



Could you play co-op? I just need 2 achievements.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 1, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Could you play co-op? I just need 2 achievements.


Yeah sure, add me on steam. See my sig

Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jul 8, 2018)

Playing Tom Clancy's The Division. Always love a good looter shooter

Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2018)

Completed NIOH story mode.
now playing the sub-missions & twilight missions.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 9, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Playing Tom Clancy's The Division. Always love a good looter shooter
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


How is the Single player  part?


----------



## true_lies (Jul 9, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> How is the Single player  part?


I've only been playing a few hours solo, half of them while sorting out some technical issues. So far it has been quite good, engaging gun-play, plenty of side missions, not much to talk about on the story front or NPCs so far.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2018)

Started Playing NFS Payback on PS4.
I think I'm half way into the game and have unlocked almost all the derelicts.


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Playing Tom Clancy's The Division. Always love a good looter shooter
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


Is this online only game? Last i heard, it needs internet connection to play Single player too.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 11, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is this online only game? Last i heard, it needs internet connection to play Single player too.


Net connection is needed always, no offline play

Sent from my Moto G Turbo using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 23, 2018)

Completed Rise of the Tomb Raider 100%. Thanks to @true_lies  for co-op .


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2018)

Started Alien Isolation

Right now in Mission 7 and damn even after having EMP and Revolver I can't kill the Alien.
And on Hard difficulty the Alien is an intelligent Stalker


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2018)

Damn you people play games on Hard difficulty?! If I do that I will never complete any game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Alien Isolation
> 
> Right now in Mission 7 and damn even after having EMP and Revolver I can't kill the Alien.
> And on Hard difficulty the Alien is an intelligent Stalker


You cant kill the alien anyway, its a true horror game.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2018)

What kind of fps do people generally get in ac origins at med-high settings at 900p?

I tested it on a system with a 1060 6gb and even at 900p the fps were dropping to the low 30s in certain areas. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 17, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> What kind of fps do people generally get in ac origins at med-high settings at 900p?
> 
> I tested it on a system with a 1060 6gb and even at 900p the fps were dropping to the low 30s in certain areas.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


It's well optimized for AMD. I am getting constant 60 at max settings at 1080p frame limited from the amd control panel. This is on a Vega 56.

Edit: my mistake, I misread that as AC Odyssey which is the current game that I am playing. Not Origins.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Damn you people play games on Hard difficulty?! If I do that I will never complete any game.


Actually I play in normal difficulty, but I read that to get full experience of the game play on hard.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> You cant kill the alien anyway, its a true horror game.


Its not that much scary, only scare is the survival from Alien.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2018)

Man, the Alien's AI is very smart. It will zero in towards you if you make any sound, even the beeps from the motion tracker can attract it. However, you get a fighting chance when you get the flamethrower. One puff from the flamethrower will cause the Alien to run away for a short while, so you can use that to switch hiding places or to make progress if the Alien is hindering you.

Biggest challenge is finishing the game without killing anyone.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 18, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Its not that much scary, only scare is the survival from Alien.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Agree with this, the alien is not scary. What is scary is when you die you have to restart from last checkpoint losing all the progress till your current position.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Man, the Alien's AI is very smart. It will zero in towards you if you make any sound, even the beeps from the motion tracker can attract it. However, you get a fighting chance when you get the flamethrower. One puff from the flamethrower will cause the Alien to run away for a short while, so you can use that to switch hiding places or to make progress if the Alien is hindering you.
> 
> Biggest challenge is finishing the game without killing anyone.


AI in this game is excellent. Even if you don't hide properly the Android will catch you or any other Human
I tried to fight with a group of looters using my revolver and they have excellent AI in shooting. got killed many times.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> AI in this game is excellent. Even if you don't hide properly the Android will catch you or any other Human
> I tried to fight with a group of looters using my revolver and they have excellent AI in shooting. got killed many times.


Fighting with the humans/androids can also attract the Alien. I once tried to distract a bunch of looters with a noise grenade so that I could sneak by. But the noise also attracted the Alien, it came and killed them all lol.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes making Noise and attracting Alien is good choice to get rid of the looters. But do Alien kills the Android ?
Right now I have the following Blueprints:
_Medi Kit
Pipe Bomb
Smoke Bomb
Flash Bang
Flare Stick
Noise Maker
EMP
Molotov cocktails_


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> But do Alien kills the Android ?


No. Lol. The androids will talk to the Alien like just any other human being and the Alien will just ignore them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmm..so we don't have a separate thread for it


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2018)

Playing Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2018)

Flash said:


> Playing Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor


Must play game in hack & slash


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2018)

Finally Completed Alien: Isolation.
Excellent survival horror game though it is not scary but I only got jump scared on the _Gas Mask Wearing Animation. *No Kidding*..it was a shocker.
_
*Graphics* is excellent so is the Alien detailing and AI is the best I've seen in this game. even the Enemies will spot you quickly.
Many times the Alien pulled me out of the vent and I was surprised.
The Alien keeps roaming in the same room back & forth so, it becomes unpredictable when he returns. But it was fun playing Hide&Seek 
*Sound *is also fantastic.
*Gameplay *is superb but I think most of the weapons are pretty useless except for Flame thrower, Shotgun, Pipe Bomb and EMP.
Also the facial expression and dialogues were out of sync.

Some levels I died many times, such as the one where the Marine Commandos & Alien are present and you have to catch the lift.

Must play for all survival horror fans.

+Completed the 2 DLC also.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2018)

Man that space walking finale was awesome. Didn't like the cliffhanger ending though.

Try SOMA next, its not very scary as well but the story and setting is awesome.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Must play game in hack & slash


Ya. Completed it yesterday. Liked the Nemesis system and the unique skills of each and every Warchief or Captain. 


Spoiler



I felt the Climax is abruptly small as there's no big boss fight as compared to the Hack n Slash genre games. Just QTE events to destroy Sauron.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Man that space walking finale was awesome. Didn't like the cliffhanger ending though.
> 
> Try SOMA next, its not very scary as well but the story and setting is awesome.


Added to my list.
Whats SOMA full form ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2018)

No full form.

SOMA on Steam

It's made by the same guys who made Amnesia and Penumbra series. Though this one is less scary (but scary nonetheless) and has more emphasis on puzzles. Also great pacing and story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2018)

Penumbra was too unsettling for me as a kid.

Im awaiting Dont Starve : Hamlet release.
Currently I have 200 hours in shipwrecked alone


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Im awaiting Dont Starve : Hamlet release.
> Currently I have 200 hours in shipwrecked alone


What type of game is that ? 
saw the youtube video, and by the gameplay..I will surely be bored. Not my cup of Tea


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2018)

Its a survival game, its very intuitive, try it once, I also thought it would be boring  but once I tried, i couldnt stop playing lol.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Penumbra was too unsettling for me as a kid.


SOMA actually comes with a "safe" mode which tones down the horror element a lot if you just want to experience the story, but seriously, the game isn't that scary to begin with. With safe mode, the game basically becomes a walking simulator. But the story is pretty good.

There is also a prequel video series that tells the story of what happened to the crew members before the start of the game: SOMA - Transmissions - YouTube

Edit: Also, its 80% off on Steam right now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2018)

Started playing *Batman: The Enemy Within*


----------



## true_lies (Nov 4, 2018)

Started playing Destiny 2.
If anyone looking to play co-op, add/pm me.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Started playing Destiny 2.
> If anyone looking to play co-op, add/pm me.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Is it a sp campaign or mp only?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Nov 4, 2018)

SP solo/co-op campaign, separate PvP MP mode also included.





aniketdawn.89 said:


> Is it a sp campaign or mp only?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 4, 2018)

true_lies said:


> SP solo/co-op campaign, separate PvP MP mode also included.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Great, will give the so campaign a go sometime then.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

Completed Batman The Enemy Within
Excellent story and multiple endings....Nice story about Joker.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2018)

Completed BF4 & Shadow of Mordor. I was playing these two for a very long time, because of time crunch.
Time to try something new.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2018)

Flash said:


> Completed BF4


Level 140?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2018)

Started Wolfenstein II


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2018)

Playing & Playing Witcher 3: Wild Hunt since 10 days
Its 56 hours of gameplay & still not even completed half of quests in Novigrad....


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2018)

Finished Mad Max. The game is not canonical to the movie Fury Road though a lot of references to the movie can be found.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2019)

Finally Completed Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus.
*Completion time:* 54hrs (for all collectibles)
Excellent game and must play for all FPS fans. Gameplay is superb and also the graphics/sound & cut-scenes.
Also, completed the DLC: Freedom Chronicles.

_*Sigrun *is the character I liked viewing for her expressions and dialogues._


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2019)

Completed GTA V SP - 7/10


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 10, 2019)

Just completed Spiderman (PS4) - main story with all three DLC's. The DLC's were very short (as the main game was) but overall very good game. You just can't get bored of web swings and melee fights.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 10, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Completed GTA V SP - 7/10



What's SP? That game is dope.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 10, 2019)

billubakra said:


> What's SP? That game is dope.



Single player campaign. Didn't like it that much personally.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2019)

So I completed Life is Strange: Before the storm few days back.
I have almost left playing games and use Linux now exclusively. I intend to complete some games in coming days. Especially following:
Quantum Break (left it after playing half)
Half Life (yes, that's still incomplete)
Bioshock (damn it was a good game that I also left after playing for a few days)
Mirror's Edge 2: I think it's been more than a year since I purchased the game, and still haven't played it!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2019)

Started playing* Ninja Gaiden Sigma*


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2019)

Vyom said:


> So I completed Life is Strange: Before the storm few days back.
> I have almost left playing games and use Linux now exclusively. I intend to complete some games in coming days. Especially following:
> Quantum Break (left it after playing half)
> Half Life (yes, that's still incomplete)
> ...


You can still try playing them using Steam Proton.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2019)

Finally got back to playing Tekken7 again on my older PS4.
I have to say that its pretty good but I still do not like the way they have altered the graphics of the game.
I usually play treasure battle as its a good motivator to continue playing further and unlocking customization items for each character.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 24, 2019)

Completed The Stanley Parable - 7/10


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2019)

Completed Darkest Dungeon with All DLCs after maybe a year of starting it.. 

*www.dropbox.com/s/xv8xfv45x0mw3iv/old%20road.PNG?dl=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Completed Darkest Dungeon with All DLCs after maybe a year of starting it..
> 
> *www.dropbox.com/s/xv8xfv45x0mw3iv/old%20road.PNG?dl=1


Kind of like fate that 2 days ago I did something that somehow deleted your dismas profile pic & today you finally completed it after a year.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2019)

Yeah, thats the reason I started playing it again. I completely forgot it was in my backlog lmao


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2019)

Started playing AC:Odyssey


----------



## Flash (Feb 26, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started playing AC:Odyssey


I lost interest in AC series, after the bug/slowdown fiasco with AC:Unity.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2019)

I have been playing Total War Warhammer 2 currently. Put 55 hours into it so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Started playing AC:Odyssey


How is it ? Do I need to play earlier versions to understand the story ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> How is it ? Do I need to play earlier versions to understand the story ?


No need but its like AC: Black Flag but more refined.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just finished Metro Exodus. Damn good game. And after 15 hours + I feel starved.

I wish it we're longer 

Will eagerly wait for the next game from 4A games.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2019)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just finished Metro Exodus. Damn good game. And after 15 hours + I feel starved.
> 
> I wish it we're longer


15+ hrs feels too short for such a good game


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2019)

Completed Ninja Gaiden Sigma

Started Evil Within 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2019)

Completed Evil Within 2.

Now will see which game to play


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2019)

Started Darksiders 3.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2019)

started Nier:Automata


----------



## true_lies (Mar 27, 2019)

Completed Titanfall 2.
Short campaign but with awesome and fluid gameplay. Really good shooting and movement mechanics and great level designing.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2019)

Good, now try apex legends, same world, same movement and guns..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2019)

Started playing Call of Duty World War 2.

CGI cut-scenes are damn good and also the graphics.



Flash said:


> Started Darksiders 3.


How is it ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2019)

Sunk a couple of hours into Sekiro, its my main game right now.

Also wall of shame (unfinished games):
GTA5
Deus Ex Mankind Divided
Total War Warhammer 2 main campaign
Total War Warhammer 1 side campaigns
Hitman 2016


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Sunk a couple of hours into Sekiro, its my main game right now.
> 
> Also wall of shame (unfinished games):
> GTA5
> ...


I have started sekiro too I am finding it hard to beat enemies tough game


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2019)

Completed COD:WW2 Story campaign.

Will now play the Zombie mode


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Sunk a couple of hours into Sekiro, its my main game right now.
> 
> Also wall of shame (unfinished games):
> GTA5
> ...



My wall of shame : 
Dark Souls III : Ringed City DLC
Original Sin 2 
TitanFall 2
Dont Starve : Hamlet
Frostpunk new DLC
This war of mine : Last Operator DLC
Wasteland 2
State of decay 2 

FML, all I do is play  Apex Legends all day lol


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Dark Souls III : Ringed City DLC


Oh man, this is so short, could finish in 1 day easily.



Nerevarine said:


> Original Sin 2


Oh shit, I started Divinity Original Sin 1 but hardly play much.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> How is it ?


As far as i played (around 5-10%), I felt the controls are clunky.  Combat style with whip is not as good as the sword(war)/scythe(death) based gameplay of the previous games.  Fury can clearly get hit, while fighting the low level NPCs itself if not careful ! Maybe the game will provide better weapons + combos, later in it the story.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> As far as i played (around 5-10%), I felt the controls are clunky.  Combat style with whip is not as good as the sword(war)/scythe(death) based gameplay of the previous games.  Fury can clearly get hit, while fighting the low level NPCs itself if not careful ! Maybe the game will provide better weapons + combos, later in it the story.


That whip reminds me of the Dark Prince from Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones. Looks very similar to the daggertail that the Dark Prince uses.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Oh man, this is so short, could finish in 1 day easily.
> 
> 
> Oh shit, I started Divinity Original Sin 1 but hardly play much.


let me know we can coop for Original Sin 1, i can give you some pointers how to start early.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2019)

I tried playing it single player but I found it weird to roleplay as two people, basically its like having a conversation with yourself.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2019)

yeah, thats a big quirk in DOS1, you can set it to AI in decision making but then there's no fun in that..
Its best played 2 players


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2019)

Started Resident Evil 7


----------



## dfizams (Apr 10, 2019)

Completed AC: Odyssey (felt like playing far cry). Started Dishonoured 2, currently at mission 6 dust city. 
[just to share, all games that need to farm resources, xp etc, I play first time very sincerely and get whatever ending I get  Then, next playthrough to get the other choices/ending etc I just use a trainer and play, which makes me focus on the story only. I fucking hate farming again and again for resources and xp! ]


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2019)

dfizams said:


> Completed AC: Odyssey (felt like playing far cry). Started Dishonoured 2, currently at mission 6 dust city.
> [just to share, all games that need to farm resources, xp etc, I play first time very sincerely and get whatever ending I get  Then, next playthrough to get the other choices/ending etc I just use a trainer and play, which makes me focus on the story only. I fucking hate farming again and again for resources and xp! ]


Why not watch Youtube for alternate endings to save time


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Why not watch Youtube for alternate endings to save time


I did that and still finished Dark Souls 3 with four different characters to get all the endings, even the secret ending.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2019)

Completed RE7.

Will now start Tekken 7


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed RE7.


Man, how to you finish games so quickly? I have put 24+ hours in Sekiro and I am only about halfway through the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Man, how to you finish games so quickly? I have put 24+ hours in Sekiro and I am only about halfway through the game.


Its a very short game and can be finished within 10hrs.

What I do before starting any game is to check the average gameplay time on howlongtobeat. And if its under my control then I pick it up.

Sekiro is a long game and would need atleast 20+ average hours to complete if u just want to get through story


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Man, how to you finish games so quickly? I have put 24+ hours in Sekiro and I am only about halfway through the game.


Dude dont think about finishing games quickly, just savor the moment lol..
I put 118 hours into Divinity original sin 1 coop with a friend but still its about 60-70 % done..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2019)

I generally try to explore all nooks and crannies for hidden loot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah same here, never miss any sidequests, especially in RPG games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2019)

Me too focus on completing and collecting everything in game. So, all my game completion rate is 100% with nothing missed


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Reporting a bit late, but anyway:

Finished GTA V after about what seems like an eternity.
Started Playing Far Cry Primal( few months back) & Titanfall 2(Few days back). My progress on primal has been stagnant for some time due to PUBG Mobile.
Titanfall 2 is Incredible !! Also started Apex Legends. Gameplay is bit fast for my taste, but looks fun. Maybe, it'll grow on me. BGM of Apex Legends is EPIC !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

Completed Tekken 7 Story mode.
The Special Match with Akuma was so hard.

Story mode is not that good, this game is only FUN playing with Friends or Online


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2019)

Started Hell Blade : Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 28, 2019)

Replayed Deus Ex: Human Revolution - 9/10


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2019)

ashs1 said:


> Reporting a bit late, but anyway:
> 
> Finished GTA V after about what seems like an eternity.
> Started Playing Far Cry Primal( few months back) & Titanfall 2(Few days back). My progress on primal has been stagnant for some time due to PUBG Mobile.
> Titanfall 2 is Incredible !! Also started Apex Legends. Gameplay is bit fast for my taste, but looks fun. Maybe, it'll grow on me. BGM of Apex Legends is EPIC !!!


----------



## true_lies (Apr 30, 2019)

Started Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Started Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


I'm almost on last chapter and this one is sure an Amazing game.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm almost on last chapter and this one is sure an Amazing game.


I'll most likely pick it up on next sale, heard good reviews about it. I still have a few good games as backlogs, ROTR & Bioshock Infinite might be two prominent ones. Currently playing Division 2, already 55hrs invested on it.


----------



## true_lies (May 1, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I'll most likely pick it up on next sale, heard good reviews about it. I still have a few good games as backlogs, ROTR & Bioshock Infinite might be two prominent ones. Currently playing Division 2, already 55hrs invested on it.


How's it compared to first?
I tried playing the open beta but had serious performance issues, massive frame drops down to 1 fps at times

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (May 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm almost on last chapter and this one is sure an Amazing game.


I died a couple of times during the start trying to figure out the combat controls, specially the block which is weirdly on the keyboard, tagged it to the middle mouse button and going good so far.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2019)

true_lies said:


> How's it compared to first?
> I tried playing the open beta but had serious performance issues, massive frame drops down to 1 fps at times
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


I played the first one for about 75hrs, mostly in 2016. Division 2 feels like a better version but is still very similar to the first one. If you like looter shooters, you will spend a decent amount of time on it. It will be getting an 8 player raid next month (May). Its system requirements are a bit high. I was just able to maintain 30-40fps in my old laptop during the beta, runs great in the new one. Its better enjoyed with friends for sure, I don't think first one had a clan system as well.

Ubisoft has been doing pretty good with hearing player's views lately. Even Rainbow 6 Siege has a good community developer interaction.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2019)

Finally Completed *Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice - 9/10*

What a fantastic game, Epic!! blown away completely....
Hellblade is based on Norse mythology (same as God of War 4) and you will see the same ambience while playing, Puzzles are awesome to solve and are based on Runes (like Tomb Raider)
Gameplay is excellent, being a hack & slash game the controls are really fluid where you can do Light, Heavy, Block, Evade and Parry. And yes there are lots of Combos, though the game never teaches you, so you are on your own finding them 

Senua's facial expression is mind blowing and the character design. Unreal Engine 4 never disappoints in Graphics. And the Sound is just fabulous...Headphones are highly recommended.
You will be hearing 3D binaural audio. Most of the time I was in Dreamland while playing due to its mesmerizing Audio and BGM.

Game is short and can be completed in 6hrs or less.

Must play game for all Hack&Slash & GOW fans 

And last but not the least I am in love with this End Credits Song...really awesome


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2019)

Only game in my library with all achievements unlocked


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2019)

Finished Sekiro after 73 hours. Got one out of four endings. Currently in NG+, will attempt the next ending now.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2019)

Started Resident Evil 2


----------



## true_lies (May 2, 2019)

Finished Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice.
And it's a Masterpiece, that's all I have to say.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2019)

Completed AC: Odyssey (Base game). Now playing SOTR.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 6, 2019)

Started playing Ghost Recon Wildlands 2 days ago when the free weekend started, ended up buying the base game.


----------



## true_lies (May 14, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Started playing Ghost Recon Wildlands 2 days ago when the free weekend started, ended up buying the base game.


Which edition did you get? Thinking of buying it in the summer sale


----------



## omega44-xt (May 15, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Which edition did you get? Thinking of buying it in the summer sale


Standard edition. I won't be playing PvP, so Year 2 Pass is useless. Among the 2 DLCs, Narco Roads has bad reviews. I might buy Ghost War later, but its a separate game mode thing in the main menu.


----------



## true_lies (May 16, 2019)

Started playing For Honor


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2019)

Finished Hitman 2016 - 8/10


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2019)

Put a pause on SOTR.

Instead completing short linear games. Finished Rage 2, Observer and Return of the Obra Dinn. Now playing A Plague's Tale.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2019)

Completed Battlefield V  SP campaign. The stories are really good to play


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

Started playing Vermintide 2 and XCOM Enemy Unknown.


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2019)

Playing Bulletstorm.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

Flash said:


> Playing Bulletstorm.


Good gameplay but mediocre story and forgettable characters.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Started playing Vermintide 2 and XCOM Enemy Unknown.


Play XCOM Enemy Within instead, Its Enemy Unknown + a lot of extras.
It's missions are way more memorable than EU..


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

Any difference in the campaign? I thought Enemy Within was a sequel/expansion.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2019)

No difference, in main storyline. But there are a lot more additions to Enemy Within campaign, especially the human enemy faction EXALT, which was not present in Xcom Enemy Unknown.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> No difference, in main storyline. But there are a lot more additions to Enemy Within campaign, especially the human enemy faction EXALT, which was not present in Xcom Enemy Unknown.


Ok, I will try it out today. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2019)

Started Metal Gear Solid : The Phantom Pain.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 10, 2019)

Started Bordelands GOTY. Started playing Warframe with two of my friends as well. WIll start Prey soon but don't I get too much time with these two and Apex


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2019)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Started Bordelands GOTY. Started playing Warframe with two of my friends as well. WIll start Prey soon but don't I get too much time with these two and Apex


If you guys are looking for a clan in Warframe, message @Anorion


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 11, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> If you guys are looking for a clan in Warframe, message @Anorion


I've made a clan and we are just fooling around right now. We are doing nodes in Venus and trying to understand the game. Will definitely shoot a request if I get a bit more invested in the game


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 11, 2019)

Sarang\m/ said:


> I've made a clan and we are just fooling around right now. We are doing nodes in Venus and trying to understand the game. Will definitely shoot a request if I get a bit more invested in the game


Unlocking all weapons in clan dojo is a real pain, better join a clan. That clan has all research done plus has weapons which are available only to initial clan (ignis wraith is a great one).

I highly recommend watching beginner's guide, otherwise you will be lost for sure. Tutorials in game just suck. I watched beginner's guide by iFlynn when I started playing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2019)

Completed Tomb Raider 2013 yesterday. Lara Croft 

Halfway through CoD MW2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2019)

Started Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed Tomb Raider 2013 yesterday. Lara Croft
> 
> Halfway through CoD MW2.


you playing mw2 now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> you playing mw2 now?


Yes, I didn't have the hardware until 22 July. Just completed it.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed Tomb Raider 2013 yesterday. Lara Croft
> 
> Halfway through CoD MW2.



Aren't you like...wayyyyy behind? What's the reason


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Aren't you like...wayyyyy behind? What's the reason


4 Years of college -> no money for good config -> work 3-4 years (and continue with job) -> save enough money -> get the config -> play whatever games I want to


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Aren't you like...wayyyyy behind? What's the reason


Its perfectly fine to play old games if you haven't.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 6, 2019)

@SaiyanGoku Ahh, so you are from the "struggler" kind of people  
@Zangetsu Absolutely. I was just curious about the reason for starting late because @SaiyanGoku seems like a gaming veteran by his savvy suggestions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4 Years of college -> no money for good config -> work 3-4 years (and continue with job) -> save enough money -> get the config -> play whatever games I want to


Finally that massive steam library put to use..


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4 Years of college -> no money for good config -> work 3-4 years (and continue with job) -> save enough money -> get the config -> play whatever games I want to


Are you married? 
If you're not, enjoy the gaming while it lasts.
After the marriage, even if you get time - your wife won't allow you to play (_maybe a little, if sh'e understanding_)..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> Are you married?


Nope


Flash said:


> If you're not, enjoy the gaming while it lasts.
> After the marriage, even if you get time - your wife won't allow you to play (_maybe a little, if sh'e understanding_)..


Won't get married then.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Won't get married then.


Marry a Gamer then


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2019)

Started Shadow Warrior (2013)


Zangetsu said:


> Marry a Gamer then


I'm straight


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started Shadow Warrior (2013)
> 
> I'm straight


You will be scolded by feminists for assuming all gamers are males.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will be scolded by feminists for assuming all gamers are males.



Do we have any feminists here? I don't think so


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Do we have any feminists here? I don't think so


You will also be scolded for assuming no member here is feminist.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started Shadow Warrior (2013)
> 
> I'm straight


I meant Female Gamer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I meant Female Gamer


99% of those who identify as such play candy crush and nothing else.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 9, 2019)

this thread is yikes..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 10, 2019)

i dont know where this thread is going


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone played Shadow Warrior 2013? There is a weird bug which is making the character's movements and attacks very fast but everything else is normal. Couldn't find a solution anywhere else.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2019)

Completed Shadow of the Tomb Raider.

Started Devil May Cry 5



SaiyanGoku said:


> Has anyone played Shadow Warrior 2013? There is a weird bug which is making the character's movements and attacks very fast but everything else is normal. Couldn't find a solution anywhere else.


I once tried SW2 but uninstalled it. Will try it later though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2019)

Playing Witcher 3:Wild Hunt...


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Has anyone played Shadow Warrior 2013? There is a weird bug which is making the character's movements and attacks very fast but everything else is normal. Couldn't find a solution anywhere else.



I did but not faced any issues. Do read the button config properly and see if it's not some adrenaline rush kind of thing. Try compatibility mode and enable vsync.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2019)

topgear said:


> I did but not faced any issues. Do read the button config properly and see if it's not some adrenaline rush kind of thing. Try compatibility mode and enable vsync.


Would do this after finishing The Witcher. IIRC, there is no adrenaline rush or any other mod active and vsync was enabled.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2019)

Completed The Witcher. 
Started Modern Warfare 3.


topgear said:


> I did but not faced any issues. Do read the button config properly and see if it's not some adrenaline rush kind of thing. Try compatibility mode and enable vsync.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Would do this after finishing The Witcher. IIRC, there is no adrenaline rush or any other mod active and vsync was enabled.


Checked it. Bug is still there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2019)

Completed Modern Warfare 3. Might start Witcher 2 or check if I can fix Shadow Warrior's super speed bug.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2019)

Started *The Walking Dead : Final Season
*
@SaiyanGoku : You should play this series, superb story & gameplay.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Started *The Walking Dead : Final Season
> *
> @SaiyanGoku : You should play this series, superb story & gameplay.


I've played the first season and actually wanted to play the entire series but it got removed both from steam and gog.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've played the first season and actually wanted to play the entire series but it got removed both from steam and gog.


It's there in Microsoft Store


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> It's there in Microsoft Store


Might need to source Game pass (already got links to game installers from gog).


----------



## true_lies (Sep 9, 2019)

Finished Battlefield 1 single-player campaign, pretty short.
Started playing Vanquish


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2019)

Playing Far Cry Primal...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Might need to source Game pass (already got links to game installers from gog).


The Walking Dead: The Telltale Definitive Series is out now | PC Gamer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> The Walking Dead: The Telltale Definitive Series is out now | PC Gamer


Thanks 
Got so involved in Arkham Knight that didn't even update it here. More than halfway through it. Game is running pretty well (1080p high >100fps) for something which had a lot of issues during launch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2019)

Yeah, completed it long back...no bugs encountered


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 15, 2019)

Playing GTA 5, completed 50%, awesome game, Trevor character is outstanding, masterpiece.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

Completed CoD:MW2 after a long time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Playing GTA 5, completed 50%, awesome game, Trevor character is outstanding, masterpiece.


I want to play this. How long you've been playing it ? Does it have side-quests or only main quests are there ?


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 16, 2019)

A


Zangetsu said:


> I want to play this. How long you've been playing it ? Does it have side-quests or only main quests are there ?


are you serious man, i thought i am the last one to play this game


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2019)

^^I never played any GTA games. So, wanna try this one out


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> ^I never played any GTA games. So, wanna try this one out


Gta 5 is a must play game for any gamer. It is better than any other gta games.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2019)

Am I the only one who don't like GTA games 
I had tried to play Vice City and San Andreas back in the day, quit at 40% completion since I got bored.
I managed to complete GTA 5 because they finally added save checkpoints in missions and anywhere save feature.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I had tried to play Vice City and San Andreas back in the day, quit at 40% completion since I got bored.


I completed San Andreas more than 3 times IIRC because it was the only big game I was able to get my hands on in school.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2019)

^ I had other games to play Half-Life, Prince of Persia, Splinter Cell, IGI, Warcraft 3,...  All those were more fun than GTA for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Am I the only one who don't like GTA games
> I had tried to play Vice City and San Andreas back in the day, quit at 40% completion since I got bored.
> I managed to complete GTA 5 because they finally added save checkpoints in missions and anywhere save feature.


Yeah, me too never liked any GTA games....Played Vice City once but only for an hour and didn't like..may be the open-world concept was not as per my liking at that time.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2019)

I still didn't complete IGI.  I remember I reached last stage but couldn't finish cause it was so hard. I decided That was the last FPS Shooter game I would play cause playing IGI was so stressful, I decided to stick to racing and FIFA games. After several years I decided to give one last try to this genre with IGI 2 and couldn't even complete Stage 1. And that was THE last of this genre.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 17, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah, me too never liked any GTA games....Played Vice City once but only for an hour and didn't like..may be the open-world concept was not as per my liking at that time.



The open world wasn't the problem for me. But basically every mission was like this: You drive to the mission starting spot which take 1-10 minutes depending on your location. Then you watch a cutscene that overuses the word f**k in dialogues. San Andreas probably holds the Guinness world record for overuse of the word f**k. Then you drive to another area and then watch another cutscene. Then you have to shoot some people or pickup a box and place it another place and stuff like that. One thing that annoyed me here was that the game's hint for controls is displayed in a corner while you are already in a combat situation and it disappears before you could even read the whole thing. Then you watch another cutscene. Then you drive to another area. You watch another cutscene and mission ends. In Vice City and SA, if you screwed up at the last 1% of mission progress you would have to do the whole thing again. Also the controls weren't really  optimised for KB/M I guess. I think I rage quit at some RC helicopter mission. I wasn't liking the game from the start the RC helicopter mission was the tipping point. Thank god GTA V had save checkpoints.

Then again the top 3 things I liked in GTA V was:


Spoiler



1. Did someone say yoga mission: First of all I wasn't expecting you would have to actually perform yoga in a GTA game. And the dialogues hilariously matched yoga.

2. Kifflom mission: This mission pretty much summarizes the game. Everyone in the world of GTA is trying to take advantage of you. And all you could do is steal from them. This mission is one of the few missions that actually gives the player some choice without it being fully scripted.

3. Golf: Just pure no nonsense, not scripted gameplay.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 17, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I still didn't complete IGI.  I remember I reached last stage but couldn't finish cause it was so hard. I decided That was the last FPS Shooter game I would play cause playing IGI was so stressful, I decided to stick to racing and FIFA games. After several years I decided to give one last try to this genre with IGI 2 and couldn't even complete Stage 1. And that was THE last of this genre.



Oh yeah I remember the last mission of IGI was brutally hard. IGI 2 was easy in comparison. It also gave you 5 manual saves for each mission.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 18, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Oh yeah I remember the last mission of IGI was brutally hard. *IGI 2 was easy in comparison*. It also gave you 5 manual saves for each mission.


Someone said the same thing and that's why I decided to try IGI2. After this I realised I am really bad in FPS shooters. I would not complete this game even if get 30 lives like Contra!


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Someone said the same thing and that's why I decided to try IGI2. After this I realised I am really bad in FPS shooters. I would not complete this game even if get 30 lives like Contra!



IGI isn't exactly a FPS shooter. It's a tactical game. You study the environment and then make your move preferably in stealth.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2019)

Completed  Far Cry Primal...
Started Witcher 3 :Wild Hunt...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2019)

Completed Man of Medan.

Started *DOOM (2016)*.
Awesome graphics and FPS gameplay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2019)

Completed main story of Arkham Knight (says 120% complete ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  ). The game is good. Would play DLCs next. 



Spoiler



Hoping they make a sequel despite the game's ending. Never thought Batman would actually get unmasked.


----------



## screencaffe (Sep 23, 2019)

Just bought Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I chose Golden Deer Classic Mode for my first playthrough.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they make a sequel despite the game's ending. Never thought Batman would actually get unmasked.


WB Games Montréal is teasing a new Batman game on Twitter


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2019)

Flash said:


> WB Games Montréal is teasing a new Batman game on Twitter


I have a feeling that starting cut scene will try to make Arkham Knight's ending to be nothing but Batman's hallucination.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2019)

Freespace 2 on GOG.com for free


----------



## screencaffe (Sep 30, 2019)

I finished Okami Remastered HD that I bought for Switch last year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Has anyone played Shadow Warrior 2013? There is a weird bug which is making the character's movements and attacks very fast but everything else is normal. Couldn't find a solution anywhere else.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed Modern Warfare 3. Might start Witcher 2 or check if I can fix Shadow Warrior's super speed bug.


Somehow, the issue isn't there when I try others' game saves. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
So, restarted the game to see see if it comes back on my saves.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2019)

Completed Shadow Warrior (2013). Would try Viscera Cleanup Detail: Shadow Warrior next.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I still didn't complete IGI.  I remember I reached last stage but couldn't finish cause it was so hard. I decided That was the last FPS Shooter game I would play cause playing IGI was so stressful, I decided to stick to racing and FIFA games. After several years I decided to give one last try to this genre with IGI 2 and couldn't even complete Stage 1. And that was THE last of this genre.



Same case of IGI  but I tried them back to back  BTW, I can't even play FIFA because the control system is too much complex to me but I can live happily with any other fps, tps, some arcade and racing games though. For sports title WWE is easy to me.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2019)

Playing Return To Castle Wolfenstein ( GoG Version ) with RealRTCW mod - mod is needed for playing in HD and the mod creators did a fine job.
RealRTCW mod for Return To Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 12, 2019)

Started Gears 5 and Hellblade...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2019)

Started Far Cry 3. Didn't expect it to be so poorly optimized. It seems that 1080p60 on high is a pipe dream (Arkham knight ran at >100 fps mostly). Now I know why Ubisoft gets so much hate.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

Not playing any PC games since 2 weeks. Because, I am hooked on to Skyforce: Reloaded.

*If any you has the game installed in your device, then you can PM me your SFR ID so that I can add you as friend *



SaiyanGoku said:


> Started Far Cry 3. Didn't expect it to be so poorly optimized. It seems that 1080p60 on high is a pipe dream (Arkham knight ran at >100 fps mostly). Now I know why Ubisoft gets so much hate.


I never faced any optimization issues while playing on my HD5770 card. Perhaps you can patch it to the latest version.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 14, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Started Far Cry 3. Didn't expect it to be so poorly optimized. It seems that 1080p60 on high is a pipe dream (Arkham knight ran at >100 fps mostly). Now I know why Ubisoft gets so much hate.



I remember Far Cry 3 running and looking better than Tomb Raider 2013.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Not playing any PC games since 2 weeks. Because, I am hooked on to Skyforce: Reloaded.
> 
> *If any you has the game installed in your device, then you can PM me your SFR ID so that I can add you as friend *
> 
> ...


Downloaded it yesterday on steam only. Would search some more about possible fixes. I am running it on DX11 for now.


chimera201 said:


> I remember Far Cry 3 running and looking better than Tomb Raider 2013.


It sure looks better but I was able to run TR2013 >120fps at 1080p high.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 14, 2019)

^ I think you are using AA to the max.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> ^ I think you are using AA to the max.


Was set to 2x.


SaiyanGoku said:


> Downloaded it yesterday on steam only. Would search some more about possible fixes. I am running it on DX11 for now.
> 
> It sure looks better but I was able to run TR2013 >120fps at 1080p high.


Tried it on DX9, now it finally crossed 100 fps mark and dips to around 60-70 in heavy vegetation areas.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was set to 2x.
> 
> Tried it on DX9, now it finally crossed 100 fps mark and dips to around 60-70 in heavy vegetation areas.



Something is obviously wrong since it can hit 60fps on a GTX 970 easily. Try setting power consumption to max performance in NCP.
*tpucdn.com/review/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming/images/farcry3_1920_1080.gif 
Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming 4 GB Review


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Something is obviously wrong since it can hit 60fps on a GTX 970 easily. Try setting power consumption to max performance in NCP.
> *tpucdn.com/review/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming/images/farcry3_1920_1080.gif
> Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming 4 GB Review


Wow, changing that actually worked 

Edit: Also, tried removing limits on Turbo Boost which made it shoot above 120 fps on 1080p high 4x AA for the first time. Might try with unrestricted turbo next time.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wow, changing that actually worked
> 
> Edit: Also, tried removing limits on Turbo Boost which made it shoot above 120 fps on 1080p high 4x AA for the first time. Might try with unrestricted turbo next time.



Now you will see the definition of insanity


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 3, 2019)

Started playing F1 2019. This is the first release I'm playing in many years for an F1 mode.

The game is absolutely amazing. Playing in directX 12 mode and it looks so good. The career mode with F2 is great. Love the sounds of the game. Not to mention the various "classic" cars available in the game make it that much sweeter. It has Micheal Schumacher's F2004. The raw sounds from the engine of the car take me back to my childhood. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2019)

Cant...stop..playing rimworld..help


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 3, 2019)

Currently playing metro exodus that train scene is epic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2019)

Completed Far Cry 3 main story.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Currently playing metro exodus that train scene is epic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


prepare for the feels


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wow, changing that actually worked
> 
> Edit: Also, tried *removing limits on Turbo Boost* which made it shoot above 120 fps on 1080p high 4x AA for the first time. Might try with unrestricted turbo next time.



Is this for CPU or GPU ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2019)

topgear said:


> Is this for CPU or GPU ?


I limited CPU turbo boost using Throttlestop.
Also, PUBG pc is a mess. Damn thing needs all the GHz and still isn't as optimized as the mobile version, even with OC on gpu core clock and memory.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2019)

Spoiler



*www.dropbox.com/s/uyv08qoki1snnw1/Screenshot%202019-11-16%2015.34.11.png?dl=1



Finally finished Rimworld main scenario


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 16, 2019)

Playing Age Of Empires II efinitive Edition
Stopped playing this


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2019)

Playing Star Wars Jedi:Fallen Order


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2019)

Resumed playing DOOM.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2019)

Started playing GTA V online, pretty fun with friends, although the money grind is bad.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 21, 2019)

Completed Titanfall 2 - 8/10. 
Level design and art direction is great, meh story, gameplay is ok. But I really hated the hint system for the platforming. Why does it exist? Can we not find how to platform ourselves? Do we really need a hint?


----------



## true_lies (Dec 25, 2019)

Started playing Halo: Reach

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 25, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play Dwarf Fortress now lol

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2019)

Completed DOOM. Final Boss fight was tough to beat


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 31, 2019)

Playing Gears of war 4.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 1, 2020)

kapilove77 said:


> Playing Gears of war 4.


Good game with a good story. Check its history in some youtube videos. Gears 5 is a direct continuation & Gears 6 will continue that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2020)

I have only played the first part of the series long time back and was highly impressed with its gameplay & graphics

Started Far Cry 5. Damn the opening scene is chilling. Ubi knows how to make an excellent story for an open-world game.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 1, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Good game with a good story. Check its history in some youtube videos. Gears 5 is a direct continuation & Gears 6 will continue that.


I have seen and I bought gears 5 as well in sale. Ended gear of war 4 on normal mode.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 2, 2020)

kapilove77 said:


> I have seen and I bought gears 5 as well in sale. Ended gear of war 4 on normal mode.


I didn't buy it, not interested in its MP modes. I have spent like 100 INR on xbox game pass, got 1 month for 50, 3 months for 50 last month & I think 2 free months from some giveaway.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 12, 2020)

Completed Black Mesa. It was good but devs unnecessarily stretched Xen episode, especially Factory part.  Otherwise, environment and ambiance were pretty good. Not to mention huge fps drop during final boss fight.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 31, 2020)

Started Metro Exodus
Plays well on my medieval spec PC

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 31, 2020)

Started playing Red Dead Redemption 2.

Backlog: Too damn many to count


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 8, 2020)

Finished Gears 5 and started A Plague Tale: Innocence.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2020)

kapilove77 said:


> Finished Gears 5 and started A Plague Tale: Innocence.


any Bugs in Gears 5 ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> any Bugs in Gears 5 ?


Not anything major that I observed, played story alone once & second time with a friend.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2020)

Completed Far Cry 5.

Started Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy (TellTale series)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 22, 2020)

I purchased Division 2, trying it out.. 
First game ive ever played where polling rate of my mouse cause major stuttering lol..
ah good old ubisoft


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 23, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Started Metro Exodus
> Plays well on my medieval spec PC
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk




What are the specs of this medieval rig of yours? i had trouble running it on my older haswell pc where it would stutter incessantly every now and then,thereby making it almost unplayable.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 23, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> What are the specs of this medieval rig of yours? i had trouble running it on my older haswell pc where it would stutter incessantly every now and then,thereby making it almost unplayable.



whats your pc specs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 23, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I purchased Division 2, trying it out..
> First game ive ever played where polling rate of my mouse cause major stuttering lol..
> ah good old ubisoft



Even i bought the game played it few hours didnt like much pretty repetitive missions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Far Cry 5.
> 
> Started Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy (TellTale series)



How was it did you liked it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2020)

Far Cry 5 is an excellent game. The complete FC series is marvelous. I think FC : New Dawn will also not disappoint.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 24, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Far Cry 5 is an excellent game. The complete FC series is marvelous. I think FC : New Dawn will also not disappoint.



No doubt far cry series is excellent but not sure about fc5 I started fc 5 last year got bored in the middle and left it right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> No doubt far cry series is excellent but not sure about fc5 I started fc 5 last year got bored in the middle and left it right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it gets boring in the middle due to repetitions. But still not better than FC3 & FC4


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2020)

Started Devil's Hunt.

Didn't know it is an Indie game and made in Unreal Engine.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2020)

Completed Dark Sector finally.

Started Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor a few days ago.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2020)

gameranand said:


> Completed Dark Sector finally.


How is it ? Considering the graphics for 2008 released game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2020)

Metro Exodus has a nifty feature where GEFORCE Now tracks your gameplay and if anything interesting happens it automatically records a clip and lets you directly upload to Youtube lol.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How is it ? Considering the graphics for 2008 released game.


Its OKish. An average game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2020)

Completed Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor main campaign. Now off to Lord of the Hunt DLC. Don't know how good is this but I miss my dear runes from main campaign which are absent in this DLC. And there is one more DLC about Bright Lord.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2020)

Completed Metro Exodus Ohh what a game The bear fight was hard to get through.As others are saying there are multiple endings I got sad one though Artyom and Miller got.killed.

->Now playing SW Jedi the fallen order.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Completed Metro Exodus Ohh what a game The bear fight was hard to get through.As others are saying there are multiple endings I got sad one though Artyom and Miller got.killed.
> 
> ->Now playing SW Jedi the fallen order.


Kindly refrain from spoiling the ending for others. Just completed the game would be nice rather than explanation of what happened in the ending.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2020)

Completed Lord of the Hunt. Now I am onto last DLC (The Bright Lord) of Shadow of Mordor


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 28, 2020)

Completed GTA V story for a 2nd time, 1st run was just after release. A great game story-wise & online is pretty fun but has a lot of optimization issues & a bad grind.

Started Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order, a great game. Story could have been better but is still good, gameplay mechanics are great.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 28, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Completed GTA V story for a 2nd time, 1st run was just after release. A great game story-wise.



How long did it take you to complete the story mode on your first playthrough?

What would you rate the story on a scale of 10?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2020)

Completed Metro Exodus.

Started Mafia III


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2020)

Completed Into the breach with total 11 hour playtime. Zenith Squad mechs are OP. Final battle was epic!

One of my pilots died during the last mission of fourth island, but luckily I received another through a drop pod on the exact same mission. It would have been GG otherwise, would have to restart from the beginning.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 29, 2020)

rock2702 said:


> How long did it take you to complete the story mode on your first playthrough?
> 
> What would you rate the story on a scale of 10?


Maybe 25-30hrs. It has been a long time. Second run would have roughly taken that much time.

GTA V story - 8/10


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 29, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Maybe 25-30hrs. It has been a long time. Second run would have roughly taken that much time.
> 
> GTA V story - 8/10


Do you play GTA 5 multiplayer or Roleplay?


----------



## theterminator (Mar 29, 2020)

Playing Call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 29, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Do you play GTA 5 multiplayer or Roleplay?


I have never played roleplay. Many Indians talk about it, not much chatter on reddit for some reason. I have played GTA online for maybe 200hrs.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2020)

Completed Shadow of Mordor with all DLCs. Now I'll move on to some other game.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Playing Call of duty modern warfare 2



Not the Remastered one , playing it on my Core i5, Geforce 920M laptop. I was about to upgrade my desktop and had installed Ryzen 5 3600 but had only DDR3 RAM 8GB so ordered 16GB DDR4 but I was late by just ONE DAY then the lockdown happened. I’m DOOMED


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Not the Remastered one , playing it on my Core i5, Geforce 920M laptop. I was about to upgrade my desktop and had installed Ryzen 5 3600 but had only DDR3 RAM 8GB so ordered 16GB DDR4 but I was late by just ONE DAY then the lockdown happened. I’m DOOMED


1 day early would have made your lockdown period blissful


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Not the Remastered one , playing it on my Core i5, Geforce 920M laptop. I was about to upgrade my desktop and had installed Ryzen 5 3600 but had only DDR3 RAM 8GB so ordered 16GB DDR4 but I was late by just ONE DAY then the lockdown happened. I’m DOOMED



too bad but then you will get those after the lokcdown anyway .. so keep your fingers crossed and hopes high.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Not the Remastered one , playing it on my Core i5, Geforce 920M laptop. I was about to upgrade my desktop and had installed Ryzen 5 3600 but had only DDR3 RAM 8GB so ordered 16GB DDR4 but I was late by just ONE DAY then the lockdown happened. I’m DOOMED



Where do you live ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Where do you live ?



Aligarh


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200402/7f2b3864349d319746a469d596b472cc.jpg


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200402/9fcdfbaec7c6284221c08c5d60fe2176.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 2, 2020)

theterminator said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200402/7f2b3864349d319746a469d596b472cc.jpg
> 
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200402/9fcdfbaec7c6284221c08c5d60fe2176.jpg


Do get another RAM stick later or  maybe just cancel it & get 2x8GB. Dual-channel memory improves gaming performance by 10-20%, check youtube videos, plenty of comparisons.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> Do get another RAM stick later or maybe just cancel it & get 2x8GB. Dual-channel memory improves gaming performance by 10-20%, check youtube videos, plenty of comparisons.



ok. Il probably get another RAM stick.



btw just finished call of duty modern warfare 2

Next- Max Payne 3

I have a huge backlog to clear

Update: I bought Metro series for around 800/- on steam & playing Metro 2033 but my laptop isn't able to play in high settings. So will probably buy Max Payne 3 as it is an older game and would run well. My motive is to play Metro Exodus on my desktop for that I'll play Metro 2033 first then Metro Last Light.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2020)

Completed Mafia 3

Started Injustice 2


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2020)

Completed Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order. Great game overall. Sometimes I used to get lost on some maps, otherwise no major issues. Good story.

Playing Greedfall for the past 1 week now. This is surely a mixed bag, overall a good game though. It's kind of RPG like Witcher 3, but with more politics into it, so more talking. There are optimization issues & lack of polish here & there. Many buildings are reused as it is, your residences in diff cities have exact same floor plan, etc & NPC faces are recycled, like a NPC merchant of 1 town might be a bartender in another. Just when I was about to get bored with the game, there came a twist, so it kept me going. So the story is good enough. Your decisions have consequences here.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 15, 2020)

Finished playing My Friend Pedro
This game is


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2020)

Finished Halo Reach and currently in "The Library" of Halo: Combat Evolved.

Coop is little buggy in Halo 1 Steam edition. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2020)

Finished Greedfall.

Started Rise of Tomb Raider.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> currently in "The Library" of Halo: Combat Evolved.



The library is the worst map ever in Halo. It feels like it never ends. The 3 maps after that are reused maps from before and hence boring.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> The library is the worst map ever in Halo. It feels like it never ends. The 3 maps after that are reused maps from before and hence boring.


do remember the game launched in 2000 and was shipped in 1 CD, with great textures. We didn't have incremental updates back then


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2020)

Beyond Two Souls


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 25, 2020)

Finished ROTR. Good game, sadly poor DX12 implementation. You get better fps but there are 2s freezes at times.

Lockdown is a place with very slow internet has helped me to clear the backlog of games 

Maybe next will be Hellblade.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2020)

Completed Halo Combat Evolved in MCC. waiting for Halo 2 launch now. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2020)

Completed Beyond Two Souls.

This game is developed in 2013, but the graphics man looks like a 2020 released game. And there are mind boggling 24 Endings (the highest I have seen in any game till date)

Must play game for all story/drama/sci-fi lovers.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 25, 2020)

Started playing The Outer Worlds

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhir_3193 (May 1, 2020)

Completed batman arkham asylum and arkham city. Awesome game. Started batman origins.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2020)

Started Need for Speed Payback


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2020)

Started Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice, it is weird. Stopped playing in 2 hours.

Started Middle Earth Shadow of War, didn't complete it last time I tried, hoping to complete it this time.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Started Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice, it is weird. Stopped playing in 2 hours.


What is it you found weird ?
Its one of the best crafted game.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 4, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> What is it you found weird ?
> Its one of the best crafted game.


The background voices & gameplay in general, just didn't like it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The background voices & gameplay in general, just didn't like it.



Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2020)

When is the Steam Summer Sale going to start?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 5, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> When is the Steam Summer Sale going to start?


I think June end or July, that's their regular slot.


----------



## chimera201 (May 7, 2020)

Completed AC : Unity. I have played all AC games till Unity now and Unity is the worst. They just prioritised animations over control. Sure the animations look good but I don't have much control over how the character moves through the world. Story is also so-so, not bad but nothing interesting either. Napolean Bonaparte was the only saving grace.


Played Forza Horizon 4 as much as I could on Xbox Game Pass. The graphics and tech is amazing but the game is insanely boring. There is no focus. It's just a collectathon game with gambling mechanics. Hell it has a wheelspin that resembles gambling slot machines. NFSMW 2005 still remains my favorite racing game.


Started Kingdom Come Deliverance. Liking it so far.

*i.redd.it/qcqbks4r4z741.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Played Forza Horizon 4 as much as I could on Xbox Game Pass. The graphics and tech is amazing but the game is insanely boring. There is no focus. It's just a collectathon game with gambling mechanics. Hell it has a wheelspin that resembles gambling slot machines. NFSMW 2005 still remains my favorite racing game.


Play Need for Speed Payback if u haven't...much fun than Forza


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2020)

Started Gears 5


----------



## sudhir_3193 (May 16, 2020)

Started batman arkham origins


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2020)

Finished Middle Earth Shadow of War. Started Shadow of Tomb Raider.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2020)

Completed Halo 2 Anniversary of the Master Chief Collection yesterday. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Completed Halo 2 Anniversary of the Master Chief Collection yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


when did you bought it on steam?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> when did you bought it on steam?


have it since last year, when Reach came out.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2020)

Completed Gears 5

Started Shadow of War


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2020)

Playing Resident Evil Revelations 2


----------



## omega44-xt (May 20, 2020)

Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Overall its a great trilogy.


----------



## theterminator (May 27, 2020)

Started GTA V again... played it 3 years ago and now again with better processor and memory.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Started GTA V again... played it 3 years ago and now again with better processor and memory.


I did the same a month ago or so, first play was just after its launch. Definitely a great game.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I did the same a month ago or so, first play was just after its launch. Definitely a great game.



although the graphics are awesome but I still consider San Andreas to be the best GTA game, very easy to play & adjust.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2020)

theterminator said:


> although the graphics are awesome but I still consider San Andreas to be the best GTA game, very easy to play & adjust.


Considering the year when it was released, many would consider SA as the best GTA game for sure. GTA VC & SA were ahead of its time. GTA V did introduce Online, which is surely a great addition, even though very grind. I hope GTA VI improves on V on every aspect & not worsen the situation with online, esp by trying to push shark cards more.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2020)

Completed Resident Evil Revelations 2.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2020)

Finished Outer Wilds (not Outer Worlds). This game's a masterpiece! Highly highly recommend you guys try it out.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 8, 2020)

Completed Command & Conquer Generals


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2020)

Completed Shadow of War

Started Wolfenstein : Old Blood


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2020)

Completed Wolfenstein : Old Blood

Start A plague's Tale : Innocence


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2020)

Completed A Plague Tale : Innocence.

One of the most lovely, beautiful and cute game with awesome graphics, sound.
If u like Stealth with Puzzle solving then this is a must play. Set in 13th Century


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2020)

Started CONTROL
Gameplay is good, plot is unique..but I am confused about things happening in the game. Completely mysterious and confusing story.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

Finished Borderlands 2. Even though I have played looter shooters like Division, Warframe & Destiny 2, I didn't like BL2, main reason can be attributed to its character models, which are weird & many mechanics are just better in those newer games.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Finished Borderlands 2. Even though I have played looter shooters like Division, Warframe & Destiny 2, I didn't like BL2, main reason can be attributed to its character models, which are weird & many mechanics are just better in those newer games.


@Anorion might disagree.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Anorion might disagree.


I finished it with a friend who was playing it again after several years, he surely disagrees with my opinion as well. But I'm willing to give BL3 a try, might purchase it in the next EGS sale.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2020)

Completed "INSIDE" last night (Limbo sequel). Game was absolutely brilliant with amazing atmosphere and sound. The endind was a bit questionable to say the least.

Either way, enjoyed the game and definitely worth recommending. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Completed "INSIDE" last night (Limbo sequel). Game was absolutely brilliant with amazing atmosphere and sound. The endind was a bit questionable to say the least.
> 
> Either way, enjoyed the game and definitely worth recommending.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Check the thread
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/playdeads-inside.197602/


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 24, 2020)

Started playing Titanfall 2, The game is so good


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Started playing Titanfall 2, The game is so good


It got a 2nd chance with the steam release. I used to play its coop mode back in 2017, didn't play PvP much, but is a good game for sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2020)

Completed *CONTROL. - 9/10*

Such an awesome game, 
- marvelous graphics
- excellent gameplay
- mind-bending puzzles
- cool retro rock music
- difficult boss fights


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Started Batman:Arkham City, will try to complete games which I was unable to complete like witcher 2, yakuza 0 etc.
PS: Stuck on a level where have to track down joker's signal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2020)

Completed The Division for a 2nd time with a friend. The Division 2 surely made quite a few quality of life changes & improved mechanics.

Started Ghost Recon Breakpoint. Seems like lots of updates since release has quashed a lot of bugs, but some still exists from my limited experience.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Started Wolfenstein : Young Blood


----------



## true_lies (Jun 28, 2020)

Started Ghost Recon Wildlands

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Wolfenstein : Young Blood


Stopping it for now. Facing locked FPS issue to 15FPS and no solution.

Starting Sekiro : Shadow Die Twice


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 29, 2020)

Completed Titanfall 2 single player campaign.
Just blown away by the game. The guns, sound, dialogues,wall jumps, gameplay everything is just too good.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2020)

Finished Control. Good game, story could have been better but liked the mechanics, a different type of game. Hope they release a sequel in future.

Playing GR Breakpoint now with a friend.


----------



## lakhim (Jul 9, 2020)

Here are the games which I own on different game platforms

STEAM
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Batman: Arkham City
Batman: Arkham Origins
Batman: Arkham Knight
Batman: A Telltale Series
Batman: Enemy Within
Assetto Corsa
Amnesia: Dark Descent
Alan Wake
Alien Breed: Impact
Alien Breed: Assault
Bayonetta
Bloodrayne 1&2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
DOOM
Doom 3
Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil
Divinity
Divinity II: The Original Sin
GTA III
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas
GTA IV
Injustice
Injustice 2
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Just Cause 3
Painkiller
Total War: Shogun
Friday the 13th Killer Puzzle
Lust Epidemic
Portal
Portal 2
Elder Scrolls: Morrowwind
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Baldur's Gate
Baldur's Gate 2
Wolfenstein: Old Blood
Witcher 3 GOTY


GOG
Witcher
Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings
Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines
Vampire the Masquerade: Redemption
Dracula Trilogy


ORIGIN
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Dragon Age Origins
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition


UPLAY
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Assassin's Creed III: Black Flag
Assassin's Creed IV
Assassin's Creed Rogue
Assassin's Creed Unity
Assassin's Creed Syndicate
Far Cry 3
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
Far Cry 4
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Watch Dogs


Disc Games:
Max Payne 1&2
NFS Underground 1&2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
PoP: Sands of Time
PoP: Warrior Within
PoP: The Two Thrones
Assassin's Creed
Hitman 1&2
Hitman: Contracts
Hitman: Blood Money
L.A.Noire
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
System Shock
System Shock 2
Diablo I&II



Skyrim I've completed all missions except Dark Brotherhood and Thieves Guild
Witcher played twice. While starting Witcher 2 remembered that I have deleted Witcher Save games so repeating it for 3rd time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2020)

Started Gunfire Reborn with a friend in coop


----------



## true_lies (Jul 14, 2020)

Finished Ghost Recon Wildlands

Started Halo 3......time to finish the fight

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2020)

Finished GTA 5 Story Mode ... now started GTA Online for the first time ... its a world of its own


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2020)

Started Halo 3.


theterminator said:


> Finished GTA 5 Story Mode ... now started GTA Online for the first time ... its a world of its own


haha you're just getting started. BTW ping me during the weekend. Will help you get started.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2020)

Started Assassin's Creed Odyssey


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2020)

Finished Halo 3 few days back.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 5, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Assassin's Creed Odyssey



Finished Seikro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Finished Seikro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup

*geek.digit.in/community/threads/sekiro-shadows-die-twice.203512/page-3#post-2386888


----------



## true_lies (Aug 13, 2020)

Started and finished Borderlands 3 campaign during the recent free weekend.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Started and finished Borderlands 3 campaign during the recent free weekend.


I started it as well, but didn't like it. Other looter shooters are better IMO. The bad character models make for a point against BL3 for me.

Started Horizon Zero Dawn. There are some texture issues & is not well optimized, but a great game for sure.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 24, 2020)

Started playing Remnant: From the Ashes

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I started it as well, but didn't like it. Other looter shooters are better IMO. The bad character models make for a point against BL3 for me.



Yeah that can be a turn off for some but it is one of the main selling point of Borderlands. The game itself is not that good compared to 2. Bad writing, very predictable plot. Enemy AI is lacking, so they just made them more tanky. Boss fights became weak once you figure out their fixed attack points.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Aug 28, 2020)

Finished playing Remnant: From the Ashes
Good gameplay with some of the best Boss fights

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2020)

Started playing Detroit Become Human, an interesting game & it looks great. I found the controls to be much better than Beyond Two Souls.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Started playing Detroit Become Human, an interesting game & it looks great. I found the controls to be much better than Beyond Two Souls.


Let me know how is it. I had completed Beyond Two Souls last time and it was good.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Let me know how is it. I had completed Beyond Two Souls last time and it was good.


I stopped Beyond Two Souls after 2-3 missions because of controls. Loving Detroit till now, have completed 6-7 missions at least.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 14, 2020)

Almost done with Deus Ex : Mankind Divided. The Criminal Past DLC is remaining. Quite enjoyed it. Dunno what I'll pick up next. I am eyeing Sherlock Holmes : Crimes and Punishment. Also might finally pick up TLOU 2 on the PS4.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 14, 2020)

Completed Mafia III


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2020)

Completed Detroit Become Human. Great game & a great story IMO. The choices give it flexibility & repeatability.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Completed Detroit Become Human. Great game & a great story IMO. The choices give it flexibility & repeatability.


How long is the game ? Looks like short to me


----------



## true_lies (Sep 17, 2020)

Started playing A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Started playing A Plague Tale: Innocence


Excellent game with cuteness overloaded


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 18, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> How long is the game ? Looks like short to me


Maybe 10hrs or so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe 10hrs or so.


That is shorter than Beyond Souls

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020



omega44-xt said:


> Maybe 10hrs or so.


That is shorter than Beyond Souls


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2020)

Finally completed Alien Isolation main story. 10/10 won't play during nights again. Had a few nightmares because of it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finally completed Alien Isolation main story. 10/10 won't play during nights again. Had a few nightmares because of it.


Wut? Seriously. 
Don't play horror games then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Wut? Seriously.
> Don't play horror games then.


I play horror games for thrills 
At least that gets my heart racing.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finally completed Alien Isolation main story. 10/10 won't play during nights again. Had a few nightmares because of it.



 Alien Isolation looks like Doom 3 without weapons .. do try Doom 3 and Dead Space 1 and 2. You are going to love them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I play horror games for thrills
> At least that gets my heart racing.


Then go through the Horror Title thread and play the recommended Horror games there....much faster heart racing than this


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At least that gets my heart racing.


Have you played fromsoft games? @SaiyanGoku


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 26, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Have you played fromsoft games?


You mean Bloodborne,Demon Souls or Dark Souls?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> You mean Bloodborne,Demon Souls or Dark Souls?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


All, also add sekiro to the list. They get ur heart pumping hard! Esp. after landing last blow on that PITA boss..........

Some would argue that these even lay horror games (see that comment I initially replied to) at bay, when it comes to get ur heart beating fast. + no nightmares


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2020)

topgear said:


> Alien Isolation looks like Doom 3 without weapons .. do try Doom 3 and Dead Space 1 and 2. You are going to love them.


A classic gamer, *tips hat*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2020)

topgear said:


> Alien Isolation looks like Doom 3 without weapons .. do try Doom 3 and Dead Space 1 and 2. You are going to love them.


Have played Dead Space 1. It was truly great. Would play it again sometime.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 27, 2020)

The only game that actually scared me was Amnesia The Dark Descent.
Alien: Isolation, Dead Space, etc are great games but they aren't really scary.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have played Dead Space 1. It was truly great. Would play it again sometime.


Dead space 2 is just as good.  But ds3 is not a horror game. Still pretty fun


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> The only game that actually scared me was Amnesia The Dark Descent.
> Alien: Isolation, Dead Space, etc are great games but they aren't really scary.



Try Daylight then


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2020)

topgear said:


> Try Daylight then


You mean Dead by Daylight?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2020)

Need to start Halo 3 ODST soon. It's available on PC MCC. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> You mean Dead by Daylight?



This one :
*store.steampowered.com/app/230840/Daylight/


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> The only game that actually scared me was Amnesia The Dark Descent.
> Alien: Isolation, Dead Space, etc are great games but they aren't really scary.


Ever heard of Outlast ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2020)

I completed ODST, Its the A Team of Halo 

The rookie missions were damn atmospheric.. Too bad its the last bungie halo


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 1, 2020)

Started Hades game, It is mad fun

Trailers if any one is interested : 
Gameplay trailer





Launch trailer


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Oct 6, 2020)

Finished God of War, What a masterpiece. Started Arkham knight. Driving Batmobile through Gotham is damn fun


----------



## true_lies (Nov 10, 2020)

Started playing World War Z


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2020)

Started playing AC Valhalla. Have been an AC fan, liked it from initial impressions, though there are some bugs, nothing major apparently.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 10, 2020)

^are you experiencing low performance or fps drops in valhalla(like in older AC titles such as origins)?

Has the gameplay improved as compared to older games or is it like proverbial old wine in new bottle?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Started playing AC Valhalla. Have been an AC fan, liked it from initial impressions, though there are some bugs, nothing major apparently.


I have not yet completed AC: Odyssey


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2020)

Completed RE3 and started Mafia 1  .. The Definitive edition is the best.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> ^are you experiencing low performance or fps drops in valhalla(like in older AC titles such as origins)?
> 
> Has the gameplay improved as compared to older games or is it like proverbial old wine in new bottle?


Not much, but fps, in general, is low, so you have to drop graphics quality. I didn't experience too much fps drops in Odyssey, did observe that in HZD though.

Gameplay is a bit different with new melee mechanics, etc.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2020)

topgear said:


> Completed RE3 and started Mafia 1  .. The Definitive edition is the best.


I did complete Mafia 1 Definitive Edition a few weeks back, good story. Tried Snowrunner as well, fun game in coop.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 12, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Started playing AC Valhalla. Have been an AC fan, liked it from initial impressions, though there are some bugs, nothing major apparently.



Character animations are looking very dull and lifeless during dialogue deliveries in some youtube videos which I checked out. Is that actually the case all the time?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2020)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Character animations are looking very dull and lifeless during dialogue deliveries in some youtube videos which I checked out. Is that actually the case all the time?


No, HZD's main character seemed to have more expression issues, IMO. Animations are not very good, but it seems ok-ish to me.


----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 29, 2020)

Completed
Sunset Overdrive - Game was super fun, just roaming around was hell fun
A way out - Feels more like a movie than game. Game was ok, played with college friend after long time.

Dropped
Genshin Impact - Game looks cool and all, but it is too complicated for me.
Witcher 3 - For some reason, did not like it. Felt like game throws a lot of information on us, may be will try later
Darksiders III - Did not like the game  

Paused for now
Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice: Voices in Senua's head are too much, will continue the game once I become sane
Rise of the Tomb Raider: Don't remember why I paused

Started
Horizon Zero Dawn - The game looks amazing,


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 30, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice: Voices in Senua's head are too much, will continue the game once I become sane


I found the game weird as well when I played it. I thought it would be an ok game to play but didn't feel like playing after 2 hrs or so.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2020)

Long time posting here, but here is my pile of shame:

Started: 
Apex Legends: Still new to this, haven't started in earnest, just done tutorial. Matchmaking times are pretty long.
Black Mesa source: Restarted for the 3rd time when the new Definitive Edition launched.

Actively playing:
Red Dead Redemption 2: About 50% completed.
Battlefield 1: Grinding some assignments.

Paused:
The Witcher 3: Kinda lost touch and I don't feel like picking up games midway. Perhaps I will restart the game someday.
Everspace: Lost interest, I come back to this now and then.
Papers, Please: Remembering all the passport issuing districts in all the neighbouring countries is a major pain.
...and many more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2020)

Started : Halo 4
Yet to start : Halo ODST

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Started : Halo 4
> Yet to start : Halo ODST
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Aren't you playing that out of sequence?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I found the game weird as well when I played it. I thought it would be an ok game to play but didn't feel like playing after 2 hrs or so.


I can understand not every ones cup of tea 

The sound used is Binaural audio in this game which some player would fined problematic to handle.

Completed: AC Odessey

Started: Resident Evil 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Aren't you playing that out of sequence?


Not exactly.. Odst is like a side story without Master Chief, as far I know.



Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2020)

Finished main campaign of AC Valhalla, most of the small side quests & some Templars remain.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Dec 1, 2020)

@omega44-xt bro a small review of ac:valhalla please, like quests and exploration if it is worth the time and money.
I didn't like earlier ac games tbh.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2020)

Playing DS1 : Remastered 

Every weekend, for one day, for 1Hr
Hope to finish by 2021 Dec!


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 1, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @omega44-xt bro a small review of ac:valhalla please, like quests and exploration if it is worth the time and money.
> I didn't like earlier ac games tbh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


If you didn't like Origins & Odyssey, likely you won't like Valhalla. I found it interesting, took about 67hrs to beat the main story. Around 50hr mark it started becoming a bit boring but picked up pace later. Last ending wasn't that good IMO or maybe there's some other ending after I eliminate all Templars. I didn't play the majority of those small side missions. Buy this on sale. I got it for a discounted price, so no regrets.

Maybe try Horizon Zero Dawn, I liked it more over Valhalla. Maybe RDR2 is your type, not my type.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2020)

Completed Mafia 1 Definitive Edition ... this is the first time I've completed Mafia 1 ever. Gave up on the race track mission 10 years ago. Definitive edition is what should have been released years ago


----------



## true_lies (Dec 3, 2020)

Started playing Shadow Of The Tomb Raider


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2020)

Completed Resident Evil 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2020)

Completed chapter 1 of Yakuza 0. Game is damn amazing.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 6, 2020)

Completed Anno 1800 Campaign


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2020)

Started this game

*i.imgur.com/4HW7GhZ.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 15, 2020)

I started CP 2077 about 2 days back.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bought and started Assassin's creed: Valhalla. Starting to like this game  in terms of graphics and story, hope gameplay doesn't suck much.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Bought and started Assassin's creed: Valhalla. Starting to like this game  in terms of graphics and story, hope gameplay doesn't suck much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Did u play AC: Odyssey before ?


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Did u play AC: Odyssey before ?


No, i didn't played it before . Maybe i can snag it in the epic game sales. How did u like odyssey ? A short review please.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> No, i didn't played it before . Maybe i can snag it in the epic game sales. How did u like odyssey ? A short review please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Here: Assassin's Creed: Odyssey


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 19, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> No, i didn't played it before . Maybe i can snag it in the epic game sales. How did u like odyssey ? A short review please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I liked both Origins & Odyssey, both are a departure from earlier AC series, which some didn't like, but I did. I liked Valhalla as well, although not as much as HZD.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 29, 2020)

Finished Shadow of the Tomb Raider. A bit of a let down from the first two games.

Started playing NieR Automata


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2020)

Completed Yakuza 0. Can't believe I was more interested in watching the cut scenes instead of playing the game towards the end. Excited to play Yakuza Kiwami next.


Spoiler: Ending



Didn't realize Makoto never got the chance to ask for Majima's name and to keep her safe, he chose not to say anything in the end.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn is an amazing game, the soundtrack story etc. gives lion king/avatar vibes. Too bad the sequel is most likely not gonna be on PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn is an amazing game, the soundtrack story etc. gives lion king/avatar vibes. Too bad the sequel is most likely not gonna be on PC.


Maybe Sony will bring it after 1-2 years of release. Porting should not be a big deal considering they make PS games in PCs & architectures are same now (Zen2 CPU + RDNA2 GPU). Sony can easily earn a lot of money from their good titles, like Horizon Forbidden West, God of War, Spiderman etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2020)

God of War will never get released on PC


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 30, 2020)

^True. At this point GOW and other exclusives are selling point for PS and they know that very well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2020)

HZD was brought to PC to bring more consumers towards HZD2, when it becomes a PS5 exclusive   Guerilla games doesnt have any other track record of bringing other exclusive games to PC.
But despite that being said, there are a lot of exclusive PS games coming to PC. Detroit Become Human is another example, the postman simulator is another..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> HZD was brought to PC to bring more consumers towards HZD2, when it becomes a PS5 exclusive   Guerilla games doesnt have any other track record of bringing other exclusive games to PC.
> But despite that being said, there are a lot of exclusive PS games coming to PC. Detroit Become Human is another example, the postman simulator is another..


Yes. But not God of War. Its the Sony's exclusive and Santa Monica's also. Its because of GOW people bought the Playstation when it was released


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2020)

Time will tell, honestly, I was not expecting even HZD's release on PC. I had heard of HZD but never saw its gameplay or anything as I thought I will never play it (same is the case with Ghost of Tsushima). Many people won't just buy a console for a few exclusive games, but I know people in US & EU can afford it considering their salary. 

If Sony wants money, they can release it on PC after some years, like HZD was. Those who can afford PC + PS won't wait for 2 years to play a game they like.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2020)

^Time has already told.
Sony will not hamper with the Sales of PS console if they release GOW on PC. the sales will drop by a huge margin (which they don't want to do)
Sony will continue making PS5 > PS6 > PS7 etc in future to maintain there share in the market of consoles.
GOW was first released in 2005 and 15yrs have passed till now. No sign of PC remake.

Another game is Ninja Gaiden which also got released in 2005 and has so far many sequels but not a one made for PC (except the Yaiba one which was not original Ninja btw)


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2020)

HZD came to PC to bring consumers towards the franchise (PC Gamers buying PS5 for HZ2).. They wont bring everything to PC. me thinks


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sony could try releasing after a 3yr period to PC, it would satisfy both parties. Also hardware sales doesn't generate profit for Sony, only software and subscription sales generate profit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2021)

Finished first boss of Hades. Game is amazing. Loving it till now. Music is great too. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 13, 2021)

With the limited time I have found Horizon Zero Dawn on Steam for Sale so purchased it. With he limited time Ive only reached Meridian yesterday  . I enjoy games with good storylines though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2021)

FilledVoid said:


> With the limited time I have found Horizon Zero Dawn on Steam for Sale so purchased it. With he limited time Ive only reached Meridian yesterday  . I enjoy games with good storylines though.


Why are you sad ?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 13, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Why are you sad ?


Because someone stole his Alpaca


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Because someone stole his Alpaca


True Story.

I was sad mainly not being able to progress more into the storyline to find out some aspects of the storyline (leaving out specific details to avoid spoilers). Not a lot of free time to spend on gaming any more.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2021)

Make sure you do frozen wilds before you end main quest, dumbass me thought frozen wilds is after main quest..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 14, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Make sure you do frozen wilds before you end main quest, dumbass me thought frozen wilds is after main quest..


Thanks for the tip. I was following the main quest line so far but I'll definitely check that out today !


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2021)

FilledVoid said:


> True Story.
> 
> I was sad mainly not being able to progress more into the storyline to find out some aspects of the storyline (leaving out specific details to avoid spoilers). Not a lot of free time to spend on gaming any more.


I'm playing Dark Souls for over 1 year now. Only on the weekends and that too maybe 1hr per day
Plan to finish it by 2021 end.

Don't be sad, accommodate it in your plan, and be happy that you get time to play (however little that is !)


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> I'm playing Dark Souls for over 1 year now. Only on the weekends and that too maybe 1hr per day
> Plan to finish it by 2021 end.
> 
> Don't be sad, accommodate it in your plan, and be happy that you get time to play (however little that is !)


Dark Souls 1?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

Finished Xcom Enemy Within. Just started Xcom 2.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Dark Souls 1?


yes. You guys were guiding me there, if you recall.

Now following Fextralife guide and walkthroughs!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> yes. You guys were guiding me there, if you recall.
> 
> Now following Fextralife guide and walkthroughs!


You still haven't completed it yet? I thought you must have finished it and moved on.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> You still haven't completed it yet? I thought you must have finished it and moved on.


Bro, this is DS, I'm now able to finish quests by following walkthroughs, without that felt like roaming there like a headless chicken.
Who designed this?
No objectives, no minimap, fast travel too a lot later in the game and that too you need to earn it!
Then there are insane levels (Blighttown, Anor Londo, Catacombs). Some psycho designed Blighttown for sure!

And, I'm playing this only sat/sun for 1 hr each day.

Praise me that I've not rage quit already!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Who designed this?


Hidetaka Miyazaki lol. He actually designed the game for himself the way he likes it.

*www.ign.com/articles/2011/11/08/the-mind-behind-dark-souls


> "But the main concept behind the death system is trial and error. The difficulty is high, but always achievable. Everyone can achieve without all that much technique – all you need to do is learn, from your deaths, how to overcome the difficulties. Overcoming challenges by learning something in a game is a very rewarding feeling, and that's what I wanted to prioritise in Dark Souls and Demon's Souls. And because of the online, you can even learn something from somebody else's death. I'd say that was the main concept behind the online, too."



Have you beat the Capra demon? That's just one of the most sadistic bosses I've fought.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Have you beat the Capra demon? That's just one of the most sadistic bosses I've fought.


I killed him in first try!

Actually killed him accidentally, went inside the area and he jumped on me, somehow got stuck in a area and kept on hitting him.
The dogs were attacking me, he and I died together. When I respanwed, he was already dead


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2021)

Completed HADES(First time). Took 46 attempts. Amazing game with a great story. Must play.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 21, 2021)

Completed Hades as well (including the epilogue) with all achievements complete. The game is addicting as fuck but the late-game story progression is slow. I've burnt myself out playing it so much these past 2 weeks.

You'd think the game has limited voice-lines but almost all of the interactions are unique and consider the context of your run(s). 100 hours in and I'm pretty sure there's still some portion of the story left.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Jan 21, 2021)

Here are some Single Player games from my Steam Library

Grand Theft Auto V - 50%
Human Fall Flat
A Plague Tale Innocence - 30%
Ori and the Blind Forest - 10%
Rise of the Tomb Rider - 5%
Far Cry 3 - 0.1%
Far Cry 4 - Not Yet Started
Metro Redux
Portal
Turing Test
Borderlands 2

Portal 2 is the only game I enjoyed playing and finished so far


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2021)

How are you tracking the percentage? By achievements completed?


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Jan 21, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> How are you tracking the percentage? By achievements completed?


Umm..... GTA 5 is the only accurate percentage , rest all intuition based .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2021)

path of exile 100 %

oh who am i kidding

I tried an extreme desert challenge in rimworld inspired by Pete Complete (Youtuber)..
You only get one colonist,  all naked in the extreme desert with searing heat, no food, no starting equipment, nothing. I managed to build a fairly decent size colony with hydroponics and all, it was brutal.. But then toxic fallout started and it was gg. I dont think even Pete complete can handle toxic fallout in extreme desert.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 25, 2021)

Completed Red Dead Redemption 2. Good story but I didn't like many of its mechanics, honestly, I was not too excited about it after seeing its initial trailer & gameplay footage but gave it a try because of praises it received. This is just not a game for me, so I don't think I'll play RDO. 

For me the best game of 2020 is HZD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2021)

Started playing Ninja Gaiden 3 Razor's Edge. And hell yeah, I'm loving it


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2021)

Resuming Halo 4. Played one mission and kept it ever since it launched on Steam last year.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 19, 2021)

Playing Horizon: Zero Dawn. Started in Laptop having 1050ti but waited for new PC. Now playing in 2k with Full settings. Looking so glorious.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

kapilove77 said:


> Playing Horizon: Zero Dawn. Started in Laptop having 1050ti but waited for new PC. Now playing in 2k with Full settings. Looking so glorious.


is HZD very grinding? I have not played any games since last year only completed Metro Exodus. The reason i am not playing any game is because games have become very grindy like, repeatative or similar missionsI but I am very excited to play RDR 2 as i loved the previous one and cowboys feels. How is RDR 2 can you do a review of it without spoilers? @omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> is HZD very grinding? I have not played any games since last year only completed Metro Exodus. The reason i am not playing any game is because games have become very grindy like, repeatative or similar missionsI but I am very excited to play RDR 2 as i loved the previous one and cowboys feels. How is RDR 2 can you do a review of it without spoilers? @omega44-xt


Except for story, I didn't like RDR2. You have grinding here as well, i.e. hunting animals. In HZD as well the grind is hunting mecha-animals for parts & mods, but I enjoyed HZD far more, even for story over RDR2.

Just my personal opinion, I surely don't hate RDR2, wouldn't have completed it if that was the case. But I won't be playing RDR online, most likely, even if it gets content.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 13, 2021)

Anyone here played/playing the Outriders demo?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Anyone here played/playing the Outriders demo?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Completed the demo. Seems promising, has some bugs, which may or may not get fixed at launch.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 14, 2021)

Completed Main story of Horizon: Zero Dawn. Now playing DLC and started RDR2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2021)

Started Little Nightmares


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Completed the demo. Seems promising, has some bugs, which may or may not get fixed at launch.


Had downloaded the demo but got an unsupported Hardware error.
How's it compared to the current Loot shooters (Destiny, Division, Warframe etc.)?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Had downloaded the demo but got an unsupported Hardware error.
> How's it compared to the current Loot shooters (Destiny, Division, Warframe etc.)?


Endgame will decide how it fares but Square Enix was saying that its not a live service game, so might not be in the same category as those 3 but more on lines of something like recent Assassin's Creed games but with online co-op + more variety of loot thrown in.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 17, 2021)

so borderlands ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> so borderlands ?


I personally hate how Borderlands look. I somehow completed BL2, a year back or so, but didn't like many mechanics. Started BL3 during a free weekend, still didn't like a few mechanics, so didn't play it for more than 2-3 hrs.

I have hundreds of hours in Warframe, Div2 & Destiny 2 each. They were good till its fun lasted for me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2021)

Borderlands is pretty fun but much grindy.

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2021)

LOL


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> View attachment 20099
> 
> LOL



Which Game ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2021)

Rimworld


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2021)

And the drama continues


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2021)

^^ my EYES starts paining after playing games like these.

Complete Little Nightmares. Its a horror game and Limbo fans will love it


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 4, 2021)

is there any way to reduce fps drops in ac valhalla,esp. in the city of fornburg?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> is there any way to reduce fps drops in ac valhalla,esp. in the city of fornburg?


how much fps are you getting what specs?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2021)

^and what settings you are currently using.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 4, 2021)

tested on 9400f,with 16gb ram and 1060 6gb

settings used were a mix of high and med.Env textures,character textures etc were set to high ,AA was set to low.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> tested on 9400f,with 16gb ram and 1060 6gb
> 
> settings used were a mix of high and med.Env textures,character textures etc were set to high ,AA was set to low.


how much fps are you getting?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 4, 2021)

around 50+ for the most part,with dips to ~40 fps in crowded areas


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 4, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> around 50+ for the most part,with dips to ~40 fps in crowded areas


tried setting env textures to medium?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> tested on 9400f,with 16gb ram and 1060 6gb
> 
> settings used were a mix of high and med.Env textures,character textures etc were set to high ,AA was set to low.


Check those optimized settings by say Hardware Unboxed. That helps me. Also, are you using dual-channel memory?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2021)

yes the memory is in dual channel but running without xmp.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> yes the memory is in dual channel but running without xmp.


Enable XMP then, I saw a decent difference in fps running my friend's rig at default 2400MHz vs 3600MHz profile on R7 3700X + 2070S. AC Valhalla isn't very well optimized. So dropping quality might help, again check those optimized settings guide to see which setting impacts fps a lot but not the visual quality, like say shadows to med instead of high.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Started Hitman 2 , must say gameplay and atmosphere design is top notch. Trying to get silent assassin only but finding it tough .a

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 7, 2021)

Do you make use of the hints from the "stories" in hitman 2?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2021)

Can anyone fall in love with a game? I think I did, Yakuza series is my new #1, followed by Batman Arkham series.

Screenshot from Yakuza Kiwami 2
*i.imgur.com/O31Uu73.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2021)

Are you following the Yakuza series ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 12, 2021)

Completed Mafia Definitive Edition elaborated story lines, nice graphics,free ride missions compared to original everyone should try this game.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2021)

Already clocked in 144 Hrs+ in Fallout 4 with DLC. The game feels like never ending.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 14, 2021)

Playing RDR2 Completed the lenny drunk mission So far loving it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, I guess I can now say that I have finished Red Dead Redemption 2 after 170 hours. Did all of the side missions and around half of the challenges.

Makes we wish for a RDR1 on PC now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can anyone fall in love with a game? I think I did, Yakuza series is my new #1, followed by Batman Arkham series.
> 
> Screenshot from Yakuza Kiwami 2
> *i.imgur.com/O31Uu73.png


Completed Yakuza Kiwami 2 main story and Majima Saga. Really happy with the ending both for Kiryu and Majima



Spoiler: Ending



Kiryu and Kaoru probably got together. That long kiss in the end while the bomb was still ticking hit me like 
 *i.pinimg.com/originals/1d/62/55/1d6255e96fdfe5c54ba9b39ce0d3b507.jpg

Majima and Makoto got their closure. I was hoping he'd finally speak with Makoto since the ending of Yakuza 0.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

Any one played Devil May Cry 5 ? Is it CPU heavy ( minimum requirements say - Intel® Core™ i5-4460, AMD FX™-6300 ) - I have 2200G


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2021)

Capcom games are not much CPU/GPU heavy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 30, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Any one played Devil May Cry 5 ? Is it CPU heavy ( minimum requirements say - Intel® Core™ i5-4460, AMD FX™-6300 ) - I have 2200G


I played it, I don't think it was CPU heavy. Too weak CPUs will still be bottlenecking the system though if paired with a good GPU.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks will try it out.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2021)

Started Day's Gone. The control system feels kinds weird when I try to look around. It feels a little shaky and slow. Other than this game is running smooth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2021)

Completed Final Fantasy XV.
Took 85hrs to complete the entire game.

Started Bayonetta


----------



## khalil1210 (Aug 27, 2021)

Started Doom


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 7, 2021)

Completed Doom Eternal and Assassin's creed odyssey. Started Cyberpunk 2077 & Days Gone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2021)

Nioh 2


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2021)

Finished Days Gone, one tough game, with a good story.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 4, 2021)

Anyone been playing New World, Amazon's new MMO?
Looks good and reviews seem to be favourable, other than negative reviews for server issues and long queue times.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 4, 2021)

I definitely wanna play it one day man, but not yet..not yet.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Anyone been playing New World, Amazon's new MMO?
> Looks good and reviews seem to be favourable, other than negative reviews for server issues and long queue times.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Careful with this game. Since many reddit users reported that this game fried their GPU.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes, but it seems to be fixed now.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Careful with this game. Since many reddit users reported that this game fried their GPU.


Thought it was just the 3090s getting bricked and that too due to poor soldering on EVGA's part. Didn't know about other cards suffering same fate. Seems the cards are getting power hungry while playing and experiencing thermal shutdown.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2021)

Its mostly because of nvidia not locking down till a certain temperature limit, (or maybe combination of the issue of poor soldering).

Anyhow, a game bricking cards isnt the game's fault technically. Nvidia/EVGA need to own up.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2021)

Goddamn Epic games store, i lost all saves of Horizon Zero dawn playthrough, I thought it was cloud saved but its not. Now I have formatted by original ssd from my desktop which had all saves. What a travesty EGS, you had one job.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 5, 2021)

Did you take a backup of Documents folder before formatting?, the saves should be in that folder. you can copy from backup to current documents when game is not running.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2021)

No I didnt take backup, I thought cloud saves would handle it. Too late. I got used to Steam's reliability. EGS turned out to be a hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2021)

Try your luck with data recovery tools


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Try your luck with data recovery tools


No I formatted the drive and installed a second instance of macos, it's gone for good. I'll take precaution next time. Maybe have Dropbox sync documents folder


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2021)

You can create a CMD batch file which will make a copy of your save game folder into another drive location. and schedule it via windows to run at a particular time slot. (this is for offline backup)

Or create a One Drive/Drop box sync folder.

I generally don't keep the save files as I know I won't be playing the same game again.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Goddamn Epic games store, i lost all saves of Horizon Zero dawn playthrough, I thought it was cloud saved but its not. Now I have formatted by original ssd from my desktop which had all saves. What a travesty EGS, you had one job.


Happened the same stuff with my friend. He played about 10-12hrs twice, first time EGS didn't have cloud save for HZD but second time it did. He regrets not listening to me when I bought HZD for about 900 instead of 350/400 on EGS.

I'm not sure why even after cloud save rollout, it is not working as its supposed to? I mean, even EA & Ubisoft figured it out long back.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2021)

Finished Mafia Definitive Edition. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

Amazon launched steam competitor vapor, they even copied the name lmao


----------



## true_lies (Dec 2, 2021)

Started playing The Ascent on gamepass. Awesome game


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2021)

completed Days Gone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2021)

Completed Nioh 2.


Started Forza Horizon 4


----------



## true_lies (Dec 29, 2021)

Started playing Outriders


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2022)

Couldn't find a thread for console games in Console section so posting here.

I tried Asura's Wrath on RPCS3 but don't like how actual gameplay is less than the video cutscenes. I thought it'd end after tutorial but after 1.5 hours or so, I don't want to play the game anymore. Has someone else completed it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I tried Asura's Wrath on RPCS3 but don't like how actual gameplay is less than the video cutscenes.


How is that possible?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> How is that possible?


They should've made it into anime movie instead. There were way too long cut scenes but only minutes of gameplay.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/TwoBestFriendsPlay/comments/1za0fa


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Couldn't find a thread for console games in Console section so posting here.
> 
> I tried Asura's Wrath on RPCS3 but don't like how actual gameplay is less than the video cutscenes. I thought it'd end after tutorial but after 1.5 hours or so, I don't want to play the game anymore. Has someone else completed it?


The game is full of QTE and is completely different than other Hack&Slash games such as NG or DMC etc. So, if you don't like too much QTE than it would be boring. 
You should try Ninja Gaiden Master Collection which is available for PC now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> The game is full of QTE and is completely different than other Hack&Slash games such as NG or DMC etc. So, if you don't like too much QTE than it would be boring.
> You should try Ninja Gaiden Master Collection which is available for PC now


QTE are good when required, but this game is just QTE and some button smashing. 
I've played Yakuza games which have QTEs but only when required. I started The Last of Us and was able to run it at 30 FPS with occasional dips to 20.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2022)

Btw Rome ryze game is also just qtes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2022)

Completed The Last of Us using RPCS3. Now I wish they made a native PC version of this and the sequel.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Completed The Last of Us using RPCS3. Now I wish they made a native PC version of this and the sequel.


how is the performance and FPS ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> how is the performance and FPS ?


Movies: 60 fps
Average: 30-35 fps
Highest: 45 fps
Lowest: 10 fps

Resolution scale: 150%
CPU: i7-9750H locked to max 65W and 3.5 GHz (using XTU and throttlestop)
GPU: RTX 2060 locked to max 1440 MHz (Afterburner, but kind of irrelevant)

Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2022)

I m having a blast playing project zomboid. I think I found a new addiction after rimworld.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Movies: 60 fps
> Average: 30-35 fps
> Highest: 45 fps
> Lowest: 10 fps
> ...


Nice. The official compatibility list still shows not playable.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2022)

Completed God of War's main story - good story based SP game. Hopefully, GoW Ragnarok doesn't take more than a year or two for PC release post PS release.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Completed God of War's main story - good story based SP game. Hopefully, GoW Ragnarok doesn't take more than a year or two for PC release post PS release.



How long the SP campaign last ? In what difficulty mode you played ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2022)

topgear said:


> How long the SP campaign last ? In what difficulty mode you played ?


Easiest difficulty - maybe 20-25hr long for me, did not complete all side missions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2022)

Play in at least Medium difficulty. And try to complete all side missions to make it to 100%


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Play in at least Medium difficulty. And try to complete all side missions to make it to 100%


Not worth the stress for me, will play some other game. Might revisit in the future. Waiting for Witcher 3 next-gen update for a 3rd playover.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 8, 2022)

Finished it takes two with @omega44-xt . Must play co-op game.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2022)

Started World War Z Aftermath


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2022)

Finished Mass Effect Legendary Edition
Started Aliens: Fireteam Elite


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2022)

Completed Forza Horizon 4

Started God Of War


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed Forza Horizon 4
> 
> Started God Of War


There's no completing FH4 technically


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2022)

Finished Project Zomboid
i.e. my character dieded.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> There's no completing FH4 technically


There is except the online/co-op racing events


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2022)

Re-Started Witcher 3 Wild Hunt


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 8, 2022)

Finished Nier Automata. Started The Outer Worlds.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 20, 2022)

Finished CP2077 after v1.5. Game is in a much better state compared to launch, this is how it should have launched. There are some rare bugs & glitches here & there, but nothing major. Play time of about 35hrs with some side missions.

Started Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2022)

Completed God of War. 100% Completion rate took 40~50hrs


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Finished CP2077 after v1.5. Game is in a much better state compared to launch, this is how it should have launched. There are some rare bugs & glitches here & there, but nothing major. Play time of about 35hrs with some side missions.
> 
> Started Guardians of the Galaxy.


Looks like you don't finish it to 100%


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 25, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks like you don't finish it to 100%


100% completion is waste of time IMO. I did a lot of side missions, all major ones it seems. Story missions + maybe half of side missions is what I do for a game I truly like, so CP2077 got that treatment. After a few good side missions, others seem repetitive to me, not interesting enough. Will rather play a different game. Even games like HZD, GoW, AC series, FC series & Witcher 3 got this treatment. In GoW, I killed like 3-4 valks, then it was getting tougher & kind of pointless post story mission is done, so didn't bother.

RDR2 for me was just playing story missions as I didn't like its mechanics, contrary to popular opinion of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2022)

Good for you. My main goal to start any game is to experience every aspect/scenario of it. There is hardly any game which I have not completed full. Few may be bcoz I got frustrated or bored.  I still remember I played Virtua Tennis 4 around 10yrs back and I took 1 whole week to beat a secret player who comes at the end of the tournament known as "*KING*" and he is a GOD level player. I was so angry that I was not able to win a tournament against him. But after lot of patience and tries I managed to beat him.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 26, 2022)

Completed Guardians of the Galaxy, took 15hrs. Good story-based game, good mechanics. Good to see a great Marvel game post Avengers from Square Enix.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2022)

Started Final Fantasy VII Intergrade


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 27, 2022)

Completed Horizon Zero Dawn.



Spoiler: Review



Game is absolutely beautiful in 1440p
The game felt like a mix of far cry, Skyrim, assassins creed.
Got hooked on the story. I kind of rushed in the end as I was more interested in the story than killing people / corrupted machines.



Hope the sequel comes to pc at an affordable price.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2022)

Started Prince of Persia: Sands of Time

got great deal on gog.com on Prince of Persia PC series. Paid $7.96 for 4 games


----------



## true_lies (May 19, 2022)

Finished DOOM Eternal. 
Rip & Tear levels of awesomeness


----------



## kapilove77 (May 22, 2022)

Finished Marvel's Guardians of the galaxy. WoW what a game. Must play.

Going to start Life is strange 2. Played 1st one some years ago.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 27, 2022)

Started Far Cry 5. Game feels like some kind of cult. Its creepy.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2022)

Started Borderlands 3 .. having the same old Run and Gun


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 16, 2022)

Finished Life is strange: True colors. Started Borderlands 3.


----------



## lakhim (Jul 20, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Completed Horizon Zero Dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I played it on PS4 pro though(used). Only trophies left are for the Hunting grounds. Immediately started playing HFW. Couldn't finish it as got transferred to another city from my hometown so stopped short of the last main quest.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2022)

Finished Elden Ring








I backed up my save to see all the endings, so will probably not replay the game just for the endings. Though I might play to try a different build.

Now I wait for the DLCs to drop.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2022)

Borderlands 3 completed .... Now playing the DLCs. The game feels like never ending


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2022)

topgear said:


> Borderlands 3 completed .... Now playing the DLCs. The game feels like never ending


Try Destiny 2, might like it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2022)

Started _Code Vein_


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2022)

Completed Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire  nice game


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 2, 2022)

Now playing Far Cry 6.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2022)

Completed Code Vein

Started_ Ninja Gaiden Sigme 2  _


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2022)

Completed NG Sigma 2

Started Doom Eternal


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2022)

I bought Escape From Tarkov but too much of a noob to even try it lol.
On the bright side, I get multiple servers with single digit ping (Italy, germany etc). It feels as good as playing offline !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought Escape From Tarkov but too much of a noob to even try it lol.
> On the bright side, I get multiple servers with single digit ping (Italy, germany etc). It feels as good as playing offline !


The real benefit of living in EU, those mythical single digit ping on international gamer servers


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 3, 2022)

Completed God of War (2018). 

Game is visually stunning. The game is very different from previous versions I have played ( God of War 1 or God of War 2 on ps2 ).

It felt more like a movie than a game. 



Spoiler: Spolier



Wish they had more types of villains. I liked Kratos / Mimir telling stories while going from one mission to other. Eagerly waiting for God of War Ragnarok to release on PS5 and PC. The way Kratos says various life lessons to Atreus is definitely one of the best things I ever experienced in a video game. When you finish the game, it just concludes and is calming.



Thanks Sony and Santa Monica Studios for releasing this on PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2022)

You played a GOTY game buddy. and its based on Norse Mythology. Santa Monica experimented with the third person view and they succeeded.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2022)

Finished Doom Eternal + DLC1 + DLC2  - 8.5/10

Much better than previous one and difficult too.

Golden Rule to follow:  Hit & Run


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2022)

I haven't even finished the main game lol. Need to pick it back up someday.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I haven't even finished the main game lol. Need to pick it back up someday.


You should. The DLC(s) is much better than Main game and concludes the Story well.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2022)

Finished Metal Hellsinger. 
If Doom was a rhythm game, this would be it.
Very short game. Available on gamepass. 
Banger of a Soundtrack. Recommended for all Metalheads.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Finished Metal Hellsinger.
> If Doom was a rhythm game, this would be it.
> Very short game. Available on gamepass.
> Banger of a Soundtrack. Recommended for all Metalheads.


@Desmond


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2022)

Interesting. I'll check them out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2022)

Started _The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes_
​


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2022)

*Completed the following:*
_The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes
Mafia : Definitive Edition_

*Thinking to start :*
_Dead Cells
Hades_


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2022)

Playing The Outer Worlds now. I really like the art design and gameplay. Feels like a cross between Bioshock, Fallout and Mass Effect.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2023)

Started Hades

Gameplay is awesome for this roguelike game. Reached 2nd Boss but died and now will again repeat


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2023)

Finished Elden Ring in 50hrs using "easy mod". I have played enough open world RPGs, but I didn't like its combat difficulty at all, don't need to stress out in a game, life is stressful enough. Played legit way for ~11hrs. Combat difficulty + discovery (what to do next aka objectives/main quest section of other games) are its main issues IMO, other than technical ones like 60fps cap. Easy mod solved the difficulty issue for sure but discovery will remain an issue requiring you to research online on what to do. Build crafting is excellent (can build your character how you like) & story seemed to have potential, but still not top tier for me.

Anyways, just my opinion. Most people seem to like Elden Ring, for me its not the case. My 2nd game which I regret buying.

Edit: Forgot to mention that you can't pause the game, annoyed me a lot of times. Understandable for a game like Destiny 2, not for this.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 3, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> Finished Elden Ring in 50hrs using "easy mod". I have played enough open world RPGs, but I didn't like its combat difficulty at all, don't need to stress out in a game, life is stressful enough. Played legit way for ~11hrs. Combat difficulty + discovery (what to do next aka objectives/main quest section of other games) are its main issues IMO, other than technical ones like 60fps cap. Easy mod solved the difficulty issue for sure but discovery will remain an issue requiring you to research online on what to do. Build crafting is excellent (can build your character how you like) & story seemed to have potential, but still not top tier for me.
> 
> Anyways, just my opinion. Most people seem to like Elden Ring, for me its not the case. My 2nd game which I regret buying.


what is the first game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2023)

So, easymod will make the challenging battles easy ? like using godmode/infinite HP in cheats


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2023)

pkkumarcool said:


> what is the first game?


CS GO


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2023)

Zangetsu said:


> So, easymod will make the challenging battles easy ? like using godmode/infinite HP in cheats


+25% to your attacks, -50% to damage received, 10x runes are major features. IMO try to tinker the mod, maybe remove +25% to your attacks, its dev had some instructions.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 4, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> CS GO


Is it because of the player base?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 4, 2023)

TheSloth said:


> Is it because of the player base?


Naah, game mechanics. Used to play original CoD4 back then, LAN gaming. CS GO felt like a downgrade in graphics & mechanics to me. This was back in 2014-15, then again tried it few years back, still same verdict that I don't like it. Same for Valorant as well, tried twice in different years, still didn't like it. CoD, BF, R6 & Apex are some MP shooters I liked.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 4, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> CS GO


I kinda differ in every possible way you said about this game


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 4, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> Naah, game mechanics. Used to play original CoD4 back then, LAN gaming. CS GO felt like a downgrade in graphics & mechanics to me. This was back in 2014-15, then again tried it few years back, still same verdict that I don't like it. Same for Valorant as well, tried twice in different years, still didn't like it. CoD, BF, R6 & Apex are some MP shooters I liked.


CSGO is a different league you cant compare it with other shooters.Other shooters are fast paced run and gun for eg. COD.For me its personally my favourite game of all time in multiplayer.I think you missed the fps games era I used to play bf4 alot along with csgo and it made me like csgo alot.
This game brought up skins in games which made it outshine over other games.The same cannot be said for Valorant imo.I also dont like it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 4, 2023)

pkkumarcool said:


> CSGO is a different league you cant compare it with other shooters.Other shooters are fast paced run and gun for eg. COD.For me its personally my favourite game of all time in multiplayer.I think you missed the fps games era I used to play bf4 alot along with csgo and it made me like csgo alot.
> This game brought up skins in games which made it outshine over other games.The same cannot be said for Valorant imo.I also dont like it.


Just different tastes. I don't like CS GO, Valorant or Elden Ring, but many play these games & love it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 4, 2023)

omega44-xt said:


> Just different tastes. I don't like CS GO, Valorant or Elden Ring, but many play these games & love it.


I think if you try the games at their launch then you love it similar reasons I dont like valorant,apex.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 5, 2023)

Completed Spiderman Miles Morales - good game, its more like a big story DLC to Spiderman Remastered with same map but is a good story indeed with high intensity action scenes. Swinging around & combat is very satisfying.

Sadly it might be years before we can play Spiderman 2 on PC.


----------

